# New Toys



## Mike in Canada

I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


----------



## 42ndego

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


Agreed . My comp isn't showing your pic


----------



## 42ndego

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


 
Mmmmmm...Milwaukee


----------



## Pompadour

i bought 2 of the exact same pliers today. i have been wanting to try the cobras for a while. for 60 bucks, i hope i like them.

i have been upgrading my work tools recently (a ******** thing to do while laid off, i know).

i think that i have been reading garage journal all too much.

my next new tool will be a starrett 18C. i am using a general tools one now, and i want a better one.


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> i bought 2 of the exact same pliers today. i have been wanting to try the cobras for a while. for 60 bucks, i hope i like them.


$60? Where did you go?


----------



## Pompadour

42ndego said:


> $60? Where did you go?


Lowe's. [email protected]=59.94. with tax, 63.54. i rounded off.


----------



## Pompadour

that is more than twice the two pairs of 430s they replaced.


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> Lowe's. [email protected]=59.94. with tax, 63.54. i rounded off.


Damn, yea mine came out to like $41.00 for the one pair


----------



## Pompadour

42ndego said:


> Damn, yea mine came out to like $41.00 for the one pair


guy in texas did better than both of us today.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97108

wish they had that deal at my lowes.


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> guy in texas did better than both of us today.
> 
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97108
> 
> wish they had that deal at my lowes.


Hmm, maybe I need to head out to Texas this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> guy in texas did better than both of us today.
> 
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97108
> 
> wish they had that deal at my lowes.


Several weeks ago I was at Lowes and they had the 7" and 10" Cobras together in a package for 20.99. Considering that the 10" Cobra by itself was marked at 29.99, I was going to buy all 4-5 sets they had at the lower price. As I began grabbing the packages and mentioned this to my wife I saw her face take on a peculiar expression that impressed upon me to stop at one set.

I had to correct the cashier, but I got it at the lower price. A week or so later when I was there again, they were remarked to 29.99. Its still a good deal though, basically free 7" cobra pliers.


----------



## Jcode

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


Just placed an order today for this same drill. Had a promotion going on this month, trade in your professional cordless and get $100 towards new drill. So we dug out a OLD Makita set we haven't used in many years. Don't think one or two things in the set don't work. So I think think thats pretty good. M18 Hammer Drill, 2 Batteries, Charger, and the Small HackZall for about $210.

Our current Milwaukee 14.4 volt is going on 5 years now with regular moderate use. Just recently, finally, opened it up and blew the drywall dust out of it and feels/sounds like a new drill again.


----------



## d-fi

*My newest toy*

Been needing a multidriver for awhile and i was trying to avoid buying a klien 11 in 1. So when i saw this for 28$ decided it was time to pull the trigger.

As you can see i've already worn off the label playing with it :thumbup: Since all the bits and the adaptor are supposed to be impact rated the extra bits will come in handy for my impact which lives in my pouch too.


----------



## mattsilkwood

d-fi said:


> Been needing a multidriver for awhile and i was trying to avoid buying a klien 11 in 1. So when i saw this for 28$ decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> As you can see i've already worn off the label playing with it :thumbup: Since all the bits and the adaptor are supposed to be impact rated the extra bits will come in handy for my impact which lives in my pouch too.


 I've got one of those and to be real honest I like the 11n1 better. If I'm using a multi-driver it's because I'm on a walk through or I'm back in a PITA hole and I like the extra functionality of the 11n1. I don't like the handle on the Klein but it's not like I use my 11n1 all day every day anyway.


----------



## 42ndego

How are the handles on the Wiha screwdrivers?


----------



## mattsilkwood

42ndego said:


> How are the handles on the Wiha screwdrivers?


 Awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## cguillas

Got my Milwaukee 11-in-1 yesterday. Used it today and loved in. Mounted two receptacles with just one tool and just one bit. No flipping between two drivers, pliers, and strippers. A real time saver. Feels great in the hand too.


----------



## 42ndego

mattsilkwood said:


> Awesome.:thumbsup:


Looks like I may have to put down the kleins and give wiha a shot.


----------



## Jlarson

My latest tool, Makita 454. It's only 2 weeks old and It's already been beat up quite well. I'm totally satisfied with the LXT line.


----------



## d-fi

mattsilkwood said:


> I've got one of those and to be real honest I like the 11n1 better. If I'm using a multi-driver it's because I'm on a walk through or I'm back in a PITA hole and I like the extra functionality of the 11n1. I don't like the handle on the Klein but it's not like I use my 11n1 all day every day anyway.


I had a 10 in 1, but it decided to go on a trip down a void space. I liked it but I found i didn't use some of the bits. It was faster to change between whatever 2 bits you have in place then the Wera, flip shaft around use other side. What i didn't like was hunting for a specific bit, sometimes you find it right away other times it felt like i had to look at every bit, Wera is better for bit storage. 

Overall 10 in 1 is a decent tool, I thought i might as well try something different and see if i could do better. The selling point of the Wera for me was having some short impact bits in a container that i'm less likely to loose or break. I just hope this driver doesn't go on a trip down a void space 



42ndego said:


> How are the handles on the Wiha screwdrivers?


I like the handle on the Wera. It's a little strange at first compared to a standard style screwdriver, but after using it they obviously spent some time engineering it. I really notice the difference when i'm 2 and 3 finger tightening


----------



## thegoldenboy

d-fi said:


> I like the handle on the Wera. It's a little strange at first compared to a standard style screwdriver, but after using it they obviously spent some time engineering it. I really notice the difference when i'm 2 and 3 finger tightening


He asked about the Wiha grips, not the Wera. Two different companies, two different grips. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood

thegoldenboy said:


> He asked about the Wiha grips, not the Wera. Two different companies, two different grips. :thumbsup:


 I got confused too, the Wiha grips aren't bad but they aren't nearly as comfortable as Wera.


----------



## Rudeboy

mattsilkwood said:


> I got confused too, the Wiha grips aren't bad but they aren't nearly as comfortable as Wera.


Wiha has a bunch of different grips, not just the soft-cushion style we're all accustomed to. They have an ergo design similar (copy?) to Wera.


----------



## Frasbee

Looks more like Felo.


----------



## Rudeboy

You're right Frasbee, they do look like Felo. Hadn't made that connection really. 

Wiha also makes the Dynamic grip which is different. The cap spins.


----------



## Pompadour

garage journal has not helped my budget, lately. i have upgraded a few tools because of that site.


----------



## beartp515

Pompadour said:


> garage journal has not helped my budget, lately. i have upgraded a few tools because of that site.



yeah garage journal and this frickin site!!


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> garage journal has not helped my budget, lately. i have upgraded a few tools because of that site.


I blame Rudeboy. I'm pretty sure I followed a link in one of his posts and found that 'Tools from the old world' thread. Many hours were lost there.


----------



## Rudeboy

Demac said:


> I blame Rudeboy. I'm pretty sure I followed a link in one of his posts and found that 'Tools from the old world' thread. Many hours were lost there.


That thread is out of control, fantastic.

Some of the stuff on there boggles the mind.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 42ndego

So I went into Lowes today, and came across the Knipex 10" and 7" Cobra bundle for $20.99. Needless to say I was pissed.


----------



## Pompadour

fantastic and a little sad. the guys who buy tools just to collect them... that is sad to me. my father in law has OCD, and he buys things he does not need. i think some of the guys on garage journal are like him.

upgrading my work hand tools, organization, and pouches is one thing. the tools don't make the craftsman. the proper tools, in the hands of a craftsman, increase productivity and make a craftsman the master of his trade, though.

i am at a point where there is almost nothing left on my tool list left to upgrade. my local has a hardhat on the tool list and mine is "expired" and beat to crap, so i need a new one. i also want a starrett 18C to replace my general tool center punch. that is about it.

i want to weld up a small open top box for my tool tray for pencils, pens, sharpies and my highlighter, and then spray paint it black.


----------



## Pompadour

because of this site and garage journal, i have upgraded these tools over the last 6 months:
my commercial pouch to a occidental leather rig with hip pads
my industrial pouch to a new pocket pouch and tape measure holder
the wiha 6pc insulated screwdriver set at sears
fluke 1AC-A II tick tracer
keson RWM1 chalk box
10" knipex cobra x 2
vaughan E18F hammer
2000 series sidecuts and diagonals
dasco pro cold chisel
maxis marksman layout tool


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> fantastic and a little sad. the guys who buy tools just to collect them...


Is this in reference to me? I'm not buying to collect. I'm upgrading from my current set up that I have had since I first started working in the field. Do I need a pair of 7" pump pliers? Eh, not really. But it would've been nice to pay less and get both a 7 and 10 rather than paying more for just a 10.


----------



## Pompadour

it is in reference to people on the "tools of the old world" thread. i have read every page of it. some amazing tools.

a few extravagances every now and again is healthy. every man deserves a new toy once in a while.

i could never fault a guy for upgrading their tools. we all love our tools.

there are some guys on GJ that have tool collections in the tens of thousands, half of which will never be used.


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> it is in reference to people on the "tools of the old world" thread. i have read every page of it. some amazing tools.
> 
> a few extravagances every now and again is healthy. every man deserves a new toy once in a while.


Do you have a link? I've been trying to find that thread :laughing:


----------



## Pompadour

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28952

273 pages of european goodness.


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28952
> 
> 273 pages of european goodness.


It's gonna be a looong night :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## zwodubber

d-fi said:


> Been needing a multidriver for awhile and i was trying to avoid buying a klien 11 in 1. So when i saw this for 28$ decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> As you can see i've already worn off the label playing with it :thumbup: Since all the bits and the adaptor are supposed to be impact rated the extra bits will come in handy for my impact which lives in my pouch too.



:thumbsup:

Who makes this, it would be perfect for the small tool bag I carry.


----------



## beartp515

zwodubber said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Who makes this, it would be perfect for the small tool bag I carry.



that would be made by WERA. great stuff. cant go wrong with them.


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Who makes this, it would be perfect for the small tool bag I carry.


It is a good driver, it's called the Kraftform Kompact and like he said it's made by Wera. It's not cheap though, I paid $40 plus shipping for mine, he said he found his for $28, that's a smoking hot deal.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> It is a good driver, it's called the Kraftform Kompact and like he said it's made by Wera. It's not cheap though, I paid $40 plus shipping for mine, he said he found his for $28, that's a smoking hot deal.


I just did some searching and couldn't find it for less than $40.00 either, he definitely got a deal.


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> I just did some searching and couldn't find it for less than $40.00 either, he definitely got a deal.


I'll put it to you like this, if I were to lose mine or ruin it in any way I would not think twice before paying another $40 for it. 

And yes, I do realize it's ONLY a screwdriver. But it is the Holy Grail of Screwdrivers. Monty Python can't touch this.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> I'll put it to you like this, if I were to lose mine or ruin it in any way I would not think twice before paying another $40 for it.
> 
> And yes, I do realize it's ONLY a screwdriver. But it is the Holy Grail of Screwdrivers. Monty Python can't touch this.


You just sold me on it :thumbup:


----------



## d-fi

zwodubber said:


> You just sold me on it :thumbup:


Before i bought Wera kompakt i was looking for awhile online and the best regular price i could find was at chadstoolbox.com I think they sell them for about $38-40 without a pouch depending on the version. Main difference between versions is what bits they come with. My one is the '26' Comes with 2 slotted, phillips 1 & 2, square 1 & 2

I'm in school at the moment so i haven't even got to field test it yet.


----------



## william1978

Here are a few of my toys.


----------



## Pompadour

got my Starrett 18C automatic center punch in the mail today.

i have almost run out of tools that i can upgrade.


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> got my Starrett 18C automatic center punch in the mail today.
> 
> i have almost run out of tools that i can upgrade.


You'll find it easier to buy more tools if you quit using the word "upgrade" and just change it to "I want that". :thumbsup:


----------



## d-fi

Just stumbled across a deal, Wera Kraftform Kompakt $29.20 looks like they are having a sale on 1 model at chadstoolbox. Thought some people might be interested.

LINK


----------



## chewy

I picked up the last set of these at the supply house on Friday, love it so far, the fit is comparable to my Mechanic brothers snap on sockets at no where near the price.


----------



## cguillas

Went to go buy a laser plumb yesterday. Couldn't believe it was $200 for a laser pointer with weighted swivels. I went back to a weight on a string.


----------



## Rudeboy

chewy said:


> I picked up the last set of these at the supply house on Friday, love it so far, the fit is comparable to my Mechanic brothers snap on sockets at no where near the price.


How much?


----------



## Frasbee

thegoldenboy said:


> I'll put it to you like this, if I were to lose mine or ruin it in any way I would not think twice before paying another $40 for it.
> 
> And yes, I do realize it's ONLY a screwdriver. But it is the Holy Grail of Screwdrivers. Monty Python can't touch this.


I concur.

For commercial, industrial, I find it invaluable.

I bought separately assorted bits that include Philips 3, Square 3, various Torx sizes and Hex sizes.

If it looks like I'm going to be using something that isn't in the Wera, I swap it out. I almost never use the flatheads (and I carry a separate flathead usually) so I've taken them out completely.

Having the appropriate sized bit is important since I use the shaft in my impact, be way too easy to cam out screws and bolts otherwise.


----------



## Pompadour

Demac said:


> You'll find it easier to buy more tools if you quit using the word "upgrade" and just change it to "I want that". :thumbsup:


true. i just wanted to upgrade my work tools first. some of them were 17 years old (i started in 1994), and they have made better and more ergonomic replacements.

maybe the knipex wrench pliers wrench next. $50 is too dear, though, for a crescent wrench. if i see the 10" dipped handled ones under $40, i'm buying them.


----------



## chewy

Rudeboy said:


> How much?


I think if we are still at 70 odd cents to the green back it worked out at about 130 American dollars.


----------



## BP_redbear

Pompadour said:


> i bought 2 of the exact same pliers today. i have been wanting to try the cobras for a while. for 60 bucks, i hope i like them.
> 
> i have been upgrading my work tools recently (a ******** thing to do while laid off, i know).
> 
> i think that i have been reading garage journal all too much.
> 
> my next new tool will be a starrett 18C. i am using a general tools one now, and i want a better one.


I have a Starrett 18C auto center punch. It's a fine piece.
My Knipex are Alligator. They just won't wear out so I can buy Cobras!


----------



## BP_redbear

42ndego said:


> How are the handles on the Wiha screwdrivers?





mattsilkwood said:


> Awesome.:thumbsup:


Second that. The best, IMO.


----------



## BP_redbear

Pompadour said:


> because of this site and garage journal, i have upgraded these tools over the last 6 months:
> my commercial pouch to a occidental leather rig with hip pads
> my industrial pouch to a new pocket pouch and tape measure holder
> the wiha 6pc insulated screwdriver set at sears
> fluke 1AC-A II tick tracer
> keson RWM1 chalk box
> 10" knipex cobra x 2
> vaughan E18F hammer
> 2000 series sidecuts and diagonals
> dasco pro cold chisel
> maxis marksman layout tool


Awesome!!


----------



## BP_redbear

Pompadour said:


> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28952
> 
> 273 pages of european goodness.


...bookmarked. :whistling2:


----------



## Englishsparky

BP_redbear said:


> ...bookmarked. :whistling2:


Have you seen the irazola?


----------



## d-fi

Englishsparky said:


> Have you seen the irazola?


I've heard good things about their terminal drivers, but i can't find anyone in north america who sells them for a reasonable amount. Hell it's hard to find anyone who even sells Irazola stuff here.


----------



## Englishsparky

I'm going to get a few sets brought over with family and friends, give me your email through pm..


----------



## BP_redbear

Englishsparky said:


> Have you seen the irazola?


Man, I've heard of it... Can't exactly recall without searching it out...
Bring over a boatload of them!
If it's good, and makes my work easier/more productive or comfortable, I will want it for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## gizmo21187

*Drill*

bought a new 12 Volt 3/8" Pro Lithium Ion Cordless Drill/Driver

but cheap I am

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-38-pro-lithium-ion-cordless-drilldriver-68126.html

more power than what i need for what I do and is a chuck not a quick conx so that i have a choice.

dont have a pic in my tool belt but that later.

and again Cheap Bastaro I am


----------



## chewy

My brother got me one of these off the tool truck, I used to have a straight one but some scumbag dog nicked it off me, really good for face plates, just hold the handle stationary and spin the shaft in your fingers and its quick as.


----------



## ethaninmotion

BP_redbear said:


> Man, I've heard of it... Can't exactly recall without searching it out...
> Bring over a boatload of them!
> If it's good, and makes my work easier/more productive or comfortable, I will want it for sure!! :thumbup:


Yes bring a boatload!


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> It is a good driver, it's called the Kraftform Kompact and like he said it's made by Wera. It's not cheap though, I paid $40 plus shipping for mine, he said he found his for $28, that's a smoking hot deal.


This is the same driver correct? First place I found it for less than $40, found it here for $29.20 and want to make sure this is the same thing before I order.


http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...+Kraftform+Kompakt+25+Screwdriver+6+Piece+Set


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> This is the same driver correct? First place I found it for less than $40, found it here for $29.20 and want to make sure this is the same thing before I order.
> 
> 
> http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...+Kraftform+Kompakt+25+Screwdriver+6+Piece+Set


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Englishsparky

ethaninmotion said:


> Yes bring a boatload!


There are very nice, good grip, insulated, I'll get some pics of them and post them, I'm pretty sure I can get a fair few over. And I'm getting ck and kew tecknics brought over as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompadour

has anyone used this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-38016-1000-Volt-Magnetic-Phillips/dp/B001LQTTPY/ref=pd_cp_hi_3

i think i might buy it.


----------



## Frasbee

Pompadour said:


> has anyone used this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-38016-1000-Volt-Magnetic-Phillips/dp/B001LQTTPY/ref=pd_cp_hi_3
> 
> i think i might buy it.


I'd consider it if it held the bits as strongly as the wera one.

Then again, I frequently remove the shaft from the handle to use in my impact and drill so maybe not.


----------



## chewy

Pompadour said:


> has anyone used this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-38016-1000-Volt-Magnetic-Phillips/dp/B001LQTTPY/ref=pd_cp_hi_3
> 
> i think i might buy it.


You wouldnt regret it, the way you access the bits is awesome, Id own one but like a ratchet action.


----------



## Frasbee

I just bought this little impact driver to replace my older model seen below.

It squeezes in a bit more torque and speed, which makes carrying it around all the more worthwhile. I got it for 99.99 at lowes, which is about 50 bucks less than I can find it elsewhere. Comes with 2 more batteries and charger.











Older model:


----------



## beartp515

Pompadour said:


> has anyone used this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-38016-1000-Volt-Magnetic-Phillips/dp/B001LQTTPY/ref=pd_cp_hi_3
> 
> i think i might buy it.



yeah, i have it, it is pretty cool. it cleared up alot of room in my bag. i dont use insulated that much so it really made no sense to carry so many. so i have this now and i am happy with it.


----------



## paulcanada

i just bought this too. i always carried a #3 phillips and barely used it. ill throw this in its spot, ditch the #3 since this thing has a #3 bit in it and use it in panels. i needed a new multi-bit driver anyways.


----------



## I_get_shocked

I just got







and this









and I found this guy at a pawn shop brand new for $20


----------



## keithbussanich

frasbee i'm thinking about getting that driver on friday you have any problems with it yet?


----------



## Frasbee

keithbussanich said:


> frasbee i'm thinking about getting that driver on friday you have any problems with it yet?


Problems yet?

I've had the older model for over a year now, and it was used when I picked it up. It's still holding up as good as it ever did.

Don't expect to do anything heavy duty, at least in a timely manner. It may be able to drop a 4'' deck screw, but it's gonna take a while. 

As far as fastening devices, zipping down straps in wood or metal, dropping a panel cover etc. it's great. It's small, light, fits in tight spaces, and the light on this newer model is much brighter than the older one. EDIT: I've used it to trim as well, with no problems.


----------



## mattsilkwood

paulcanada said:


> i just bought this too. i always carried a #3 phillips and barely used it. ill throw this in its spot, ditch the #3 since this thing has a #3 bit in it and use it in panels. i needed a new multi-bit driver anyways.


 I've always hated a multi-driver in a panel.


----------



## keithbussanich

i ask frasbee because bosch had a safety recall on some of their drills and drivers and to go from $160+ for the old model to $100 there has got to be something cheap in it


----------



## Big John

mattsilkwood said:


> I've always hated a multi-driver in a panel.


 Agreed. No way am I gonna use something that could drop metal bits into buswork.

-John


----------



## paulcanada

Big John said:


> Agreed. No way am I gonna use something that could drop metal bits into buswork.
> 
> -John


thats true. i didn't really think that through did i? 

on a side note, the shafts are insulated to stop phase to phase shorts, or shorts to ground in tight quarters right? If I bought a klein 1000v is the handle itself any different? I have only ever used normal klein screwdrivers in panels and they say right on them that they are not insulated. Is that just a liability thing?


----------



## thegoldenboy

paulcanada said:


> Is that just a liability thing?


That a non-insulated screwdriver is labeled that it's not insulated? Probably, you can't fix stupid so you have to warn them.


----------



## mattsilkwood

paulcanada said:


> thats true. i didn't really think that through did i?
> 
> on a side note, the shafts are insulated to stop phase to phase shorts, or shorts to ground in tight quarters right? If I bought a klein 1000v is the handle itself any different? I have only ever used normal klein screwdrivers in panels and they say right on them that they are not insulated. Is that just a liability thing?


 The Klein insulated drivers have a rubbery type insulation, It's not near as tough as the German companies.


----------



## Frasbee

keithbussanich said:


> i ask frasbee because bosch had a safety recall on some of their drills and drivers and to go from $160+ for the old model to $100 there has got to be something cheap in it


It was a sale item, not sure if it was due to a recall because I haven't seen that price anywhere else. 

I register all my new bosch products with the provantage warranty. That's a 3 year warranty on the tool and a 2 year warranty on the batteries. I haven't had a bosch tool break on me yet. The box for this product states an "Unconditional" 1 year Warranty, 30 Day Money Back Guarantee, and 1 Year Service Plan.


----------



## Big John

paulcanada said:


> ...The shafts are insulated to stop phase to phase shorts, or shorts to ground in tight quarters right?


Yes.


> If I bought a klein 1000v is the handle itself any different?


 I can't say for sure that it is, other than it has definitely been tested. If it says it was tested to ASTM F1505 for 1000VAC then you_ know _it's insulated, whereas with a normal Klein screwdriver, you don't.


> I have only ever used normal klein screwdrivers in panels and they say right on them that they are not insulated. Is that just a liability thing?


 I believe that's true. I think they say something like it protects against "accidental contact" because they can't tell you it makes it safe to perform energized work.

-John


----------



## Mike in Canada

Just bought another new M18 Milwaukee:










For the Canadians in the audience, they're on sale at the TSC store (Tractor Supply Company) for $189 with two batteries and a charger! Nice deal. Comes with a hard case, too. Regularly sells for $339 at HD.


----------



## keithbussanich

i was surprised at the prices you listed mike but then i realized its in your canadian funny money


----------



## Mike in Canada

keithbussanich said:


> i was surprised at the prices you listed mike but then i realized its in your canadian funny money


 Our dollar is only 3.5 cents off of yours. These prices, however, are at brick-and-mortar stores. Not on-line or mail-order places.


----------



## zwodubber

Just got my Wera stuff in the mail, time to go try it out!


----------



## Frasbee

keithbussanich said:


> i was surprised at the prices you listed mike but then i realized its in your canadian funny money


Update on that little driver. The trigger was defective. It wasn't variable speed like it's supposed to be, it would go to top speed no matter how lightly you pulled the trigger. I exchanged it for another and I'm going to break it in this week.

All these smaller drills are made in Malaysia, so they're probably not as top notch as their european made tools. However my older baby impact has held up just fine to the abuse I've put it through, so I can't say one way or another whether bosch's quality is going downhill.


----------



## keithbussanich

yea bought the driver and drill too didnt have any problems yet but i got a much better deal than you got the kit for $100


----------



## Frasbee

keithbussanich said:


> yea bought the driver and drill too didnt have any problems yet but i got a much better deal than you got the kit for $100


That's a damn good deal!

I've seen those 2 pack kits, but I already own the 3/8 chuck baby drill that I leave in the apartment. I don't use it for work anymore. Bosch is going to be putting out a rebranded milwaukee hackzall at some point too. I worked with a guy that swore by the milwaukee version.


----------



## keithbussanich

Frasbee said:


> Bosch is going to be putting out a rebranded milwaukee hackzall at some point too


 PERFECT i was looking into getting a new sawzall.


----------



## captkirk

Jlarson said:


> My latest tool, Makita 454. It's only 2 weeks old and It's already been beat up quite well. I'm totally satisfied with the LXT line.


 I need to get one of those two...My helper messed up my Old makita drill a few weeks ago...Ive become a big fan of Makita


----------



## captkirk

I like channel lock. Made in the USA ....or at least I think they still are.. Oh and im back on Klein...I though Knipex was a bit over rated for the price.. Somehow I managed to break the tip of a pair of *****....in less than a month..WOW>.


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up today, needed a hammer drill and concrete bits for a surveillance camera system I installed today. Wasn't sure about Ryobi but the price was decent.

So far so good, did 4 holes with the big 5/8 bit and 12 holes with the smaller bits through cinder blocks and no trouble.


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today, needed a hammer drill and concrete bits for a surveillance camera system I installed today. Wasn't sure about Ryobi but the price was decent.
> 
> So far so good, did 4 holes with the big 5/8 bit and 12 holes with the smaller bits through cinder blocks and no trouble.


Where is the hammer drill?


----------



## zwodubber

directly above your post

Ryobi ONE+ 212 Compact 2 Speed Hammer Drill


----------



## BP_redbear

captkirk said:


> I like channel lock. Made in the USA ....or at least I think they still are.. Oh and im back on Klein...I though Knipex was a bit over rated for the price.. Somehow I managed to break the tip of a pair of *****....in less than a month..WOW>.


Correct, ChannelLock: Meadville, PA, USA-made still. I own a few of their pieces.

I have quite a few Knipex products, and have actually found them for less $$ than the comparable Klein item. Through some pretty heavy use over a couple of years, Knipex has done pretty well for me.

That sucks that you broke your cutters... I have Knipex Insulated diagonals.


----------



## Jlarson

captkirk said:


> I need to get one of those two...My helper messed up my Old makita drill a few weeks ago...Ive become a big fan of Makita


Pretty kick ass drill. Blows the old Makita Ni-cads away.


----------



## Mike in Canada

The Makita LXT line is excellent... the drill and driver are top-notch and the charger... oh, the charger is unparalleled! I use Milwaukee because it is also very good, and the line is more comprehensive. The charger is not nearly as good. The job-site radio is much better, but truth be told the best job-site radios (in terms of features) that I've seen are made by Bosch.


----------



## chewy

Chisel knife.

Just bought this today, mainly to have a play around with it since I was curious and I am impressed, just decimated a piece of 2x4 and sliced my finger open. Its like having a small very precise axe. 

What I'm looking for is a rough tool I dont mind digging dirt out of conduit, opening steel strapped cartons, using as a putty knife, cutting up cardboard, chiseling drywall, basically nothing I want to use any of my tools for, haha.


----------



## Ellismate

Mike in Canada said:


> The Makita LXT line is excellent... the drill and driver are top-notch and the charger... oh, the charger is unparalleled! I use Milwaukee because it is also very good, and the line is more comprehensive. The charger is not nearly as good. The job-site radio is much better, but truth be told the best job-site radios (in terms of features) that I've seen are made by Bosch.


Yep, got the 18V Milwaukee set. ,hammer drill, recip saw, impact drill, circ saw....
So happy with it, hasn't let me down yet!


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> Chisel knife.
> 
> Just bought this today, mainly to have a play around with it since I was curious and I am impressed, just decimated a piece of 2x4 and sliced my finger open. Its like having a small very precise axe.
> 
> What I'm looking for is a rough tool I dont mind digging dirt out of conduit, opening steel strapped cartons, using as a putty knife, cutting up cardboard, chiseling drywall, basically nothing I want to use any of my tools for, haha.


All the Bahco stuff I've used has been top notch. I might try out their linesman pliers just to try something new. I like the looks of that knife.


----------



## Jlarson

chewy said:


> Chisel knife.
> 
> Just bought this today, mainly to have a play around with it since I was curious and I am impressed, just decimated a piece of 2x4 and sliced my finger open. Its like having a small very precise axe.
> 
> What I'm looking for is a rough tool I dont mind digging dirt out of conduit, opening steel strapped cartons, using as a putty knife, cutting up cardboard, chiseling drywall, basically nothing I want to use any of my tools for, haha.


How much you pay for that?


----------



## robnj772

Mike in Canada said:


> The Makita LXT line is excellent... the drill and driver are top-notch and the charger... oh, the charger is unparalleled! I use Milwaukee because it is also very good, and the line is more comprehensive. The charger is not nearly as good. The job-site radio is much better, but truth be told the best job-site radios (in terms of features) that I've seen are made by Bosch.


 
Why pay that much for a job site radio that won't charge the battery?


----------



## Mitchonthespot

robnj772 said:


> Why pay that much for a job site radio that won't charge the battery?


Dewalt has a patent on that.


----------



## Frasbee

Mitchonthespot said:


> Dewalt has a patent on that.


Bosch radios charge batteries, and have 15 amp GFCI protected ports.


----------



## Mitchonthespot

Frasbee said:


> Bosch radios charge batteries, and have 15 amp GFCI protected ports.


Are you sure about that??

ETA: I just looked it up, Dewalt is suing the crap out of Bosch for patent infringement. Looks like Bosch is going to pay out bigtime for this.


----------



## Frasbee

Mitchonthespot said:


> Are you sure about that??
> 
> ETA: I just looked it up, Dewalt is suing the crap out of Bosch for patent infringement. Looks like Bosch is going to pay out bigtime for this.


Fine by me, so long as I get to charge my batteries. :thumbup:


----------



## Mitchonthespot

Frasbee said:


> Fine by me, so long as I get to charge my batteries. :thumbup:


They're gonna recall your radio like they did with all those instant cameras when Polaroid sued :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

Mitchonthespot said:


> They're gonna recall your radio like they did with all those instant cameras when Polaroid sued :thumbup:


That lawsuit has been going on for years.

You think they're gonna come and bust down my door and take my radio?

Hell naw.


----------



## Mike_586

mattsilkwood said:


> The Klein insulated drivers have a rubbery type insulation, It's not near as tough as the German companies.


For the record I'm with you and Big John when it comes to bits in a panel, specially if its a square bit as they'll often want to stay in the screw...

...I watched a guy do that and then heard *ting* ... *ting* *bzzzt* *ting* and that made for a HOLY CRAP moment.


I have a lot of insulated tools myself and yeah no one comes close to the Germans, the insulation is definitely far more durable. I came up in the trade doing 347V ballasts live, cutting and re-attaching services and the like. That's just the way things were done. 

Over the last several years things started changing and when they did it changed fast. I went from getting crap for shutting things down to being told they'd fire me if I didn't in less than a year or two. Its been years since I've ever been asked to do anything live.

Even though I don't really need them, I'm a bit of a tool nut and still find myself buying insulated tools, though I'll only buy them when a smoking deal comes up. For example I bought a six or seven pack of insulated Wiha drivers for about $30.


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> How much you pay for that?


Probally worked about to be $15 or $20 American Dollars.


----------



## thegoldenboy

A couple of new things of mine, they just happen to all be Milwaukee. :laughing::laughing:










Haven't used the Multi-tool yet, just pulled it out of it's package to take the picture. I might use it tomorrow though.


----------



## chewy

My new Drill arrived today, blows my 36v Bosch out of the water in my opinion. I'll be grabbing the angle grinder and hackzall to go with it, the contractor bag I opted for instead of the ridiculous case (my only major gripe with milwaukee, I also want to store drill bits, holesaws and jars of screws in the case with my drill, funnily enough!) is looking a bit empty. I'm really happy with it and now I'm kind of glad I agreed to work Sunday night so I can try it out a day early haha.


----------



## ethaninmotion

thegoldenboy said:


> A couple of new things of mine, they just happen to all be Milwaukee. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Haven't used the Multi-tool yet, just pulled it out of it's package to take the picture. I might use it tomorrow though.


We have that heat gun, couldn't live without it


----------



## gold

william1978 said:


> Here are a few of my toys.


Whats with the pencils? Seriously I see that alot what does the pencil represent?


----------



## ethaninmotion

gold said:


> Whats with the pencils? Seriously I see that alot what does the pencil represent?


Looks like he is using them to prop up the guns for a better view


----------



## HugoStiglitz

gold said:


> Whats with the pencils? Seriously I see that alot what does the pencil represent?


I'm guessing size reference or to prop them up so the picture comes out better...


----------



## zwodubber

ethaninmotion said:


> Looks like he is using them to prop up the guns for a better view


This is Correct


----------



## Pompadour

got a 10" knipex pliers wrench this week. already put them in my work tools and took out my crescent wrench. cannot believe i paid $50 for a pair of pliers. i hope they are worth it. is it a pair of pliers? is it a wrench? i do not know.

very few work tools i can upgrade left. still can upgrade:
1. hacksaw. i have a craftsman. it is made in china. thinking bahco 325.
2. razor knife. i use a turboknife X. it is made in china. started a thread on 
made in USA razor knifes. still have not pulled the trigger. 
3. cube tester. i have a sperry with the GFI trip button. it is made in china. do 
they even make a made in USA receptacle tester with a GFI button? this 
may be a lost cause.


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> got a 10" knipex pliers wrench this week. already put them in my work tools and took out my crescent wrench. cannot believe i paid $50 for a pair of pliers. i hope they are worth it. is it a pair of pliers? is it a wrench? i do not know.
> 
> very few work tools i can upgrade left. still can upgrade:
> *1. hacksaw. i have a craftsman. it is made in china. thinking bahco 325.*
> 2. razor knife. i use a turboknife X. it is made in china. started a thread on
> made in USA razor knifes. still have not pulled the trigger.
> 3. cube tester. i have a sperry with the GFI trip button. it is made in china. do
> they even make a made in USA receptacle tester with a GFI button? this
> may be a lost cause.


If you're one of the people that carries a hacksaw, I can't say enough good things about that one. I also had an older craftsman model and got the bahco 325 a few months ago. The only minor (very minor) quibble I had was that I couldn't store blades in its frame. It takes about 3 seconds to turn the blade over though which keeps my fingers from getting scraped when reaching into my toolbag. I also thought about getting a small piece of pvc pipe with caps to store blades in, but I don't feel like adding more stuff to the toolbag.

I try to gauge tools and put them into two categories. If it broke, was stolen, or got lost:
1. Would I buy it again?
2. Would I try something different?

The Bahco 325 is one that I would buy again.


----------



## chewy

I have the Bahco 225S and you can store blades in the frame aswell as poke one out, like a compact hacksaw. Id buy one again and I prefer the classic look. Bahco is the only name in hacksaws and files for me.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> My new Drill arrived today, blows my 36v Bosch out of the water in my opinion. I'll be grabbing the angle grinder and hackzall to go with it, the contractor bag I opted for instead of the ridiculous case (my only major gripe with milwaukee, I also want to store drill bits, holesaws and jars of screws in the case with my drill, funnily enough!) is looking a bit empty. I'm really happy with it and now I'm kind of glad I agreed to work Sunday night so I can try it out a day early haha.


Those tools are great.

That Hackzall is the best one yet..:thumbup:


----------



## brian john

Just purchased two more of these.

http://www.transcat.com/Catalog/pro...=45832EL&utm_source=bing_yahoo&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## tates1882

brian john said:


> Just purchased two more of these.
> 
> http://www.transcat.com/Catalog/pro...=45832EL&utm_source=bing_yahoo&utm_medium=cpc


DAm!!!!!! Things must be going well for you. For 12g's a piece I think the boss would kill over.


----------



## brian john

tates1882 said:


> DAm!!!!!! Things must be going well for you. For 12g's a piece I think the boss would kill over.


 
I own 8 at present, the older units are worrysome and we are in the process of replacing.

I just bought a new 14' trailer covered trailer for hauling our test set around, heck outfitting the trailer cost more than the trailer, Diamond plate floor, winch, wheel locks, tie downs, spare tire and lock, hitch locks, steel chocks and then the labor to modify.


----------



## Pompadour

Demac said:


> If you're one of the people that carries a hacksaw, I can't say enough good things about that one. I also had an older craftsman model and got the bahco 325 a few months ago. The only minor (very minor) quibble I had was that I couldn't store blades in its frame. It takes about 3 seconds to turn the blade over though which keeps my fingers from getting scraped when reaching into my toolbag. I also thought about getting a small piece of pvc pipe with caps to store blades in, but I don't feel like adding more stuff to the toolbag.
> 
> I try to gauge tools and put them into two categories. If it broke, was stolen, or got lost:
> 1. Would I buy it again?
> 2. Would I try something different?
> 
> The Bahco 325 is one that I would buy again.


i ordered it on amazon last night.


----------



## BP_redbear

chewy said:


> I have the Bahco 225S and you can store blades in the frame aswell as poke one out, like a compact hacksaw. Id buy one again and I prefer the classic look. Bahco is the only name in hacksaws and files for me.


Bahco/Sweden - saws and blades
Bahco/Germany - screwdrivers, etc.

The old-school Snap-On hacksaws look like that Bahco, and were made in USA. When i looked for a new saw, it was either go new with a Bahco, or ebay for an older model of any brand made in USA or made in Sweden.

After selling my Nicholson/China saw (you know, Nicholson - files/chisels, made in USA) for next to nothing on ebay, I vowed to find an older one.

Now, I look for used tools first, with a better chance that they have been made in USA, Germany, Sweden, and of good quality.

Nice Bahco!! ...where's the 'drooley smiley'...

bp


----------



## chewy

BP_redbear said:


> Bahco/Sweden - saws and blades
> Bahco/Germany - screwdrivers, etc.
> 
> The old-school Snap-On hacksaws look like that Bahco, and were made in USA. When i looked for a new saw, it was either go new with a Bahco, or ebay for an older model of any brand made in USA or made in Sweden.
> 
> After selling my Nicholson/China saw (you know, Nicholson - files/chisels, made in USA) for next to nothing on ebay, I vowed to find an older one.
> 
> Now, I look for used tools first, with a better chance that they have been made in USA, Germany, Sweden, and of good quality.
> 
> Nice Bahco!! ...where's the 'drooley smiley'...
> 
> bp


You can bet I didnt pay near as much for that Bahco as a snap on, haha. Thats interesting about Nicholson, I think ours are made in Aussie with Crescent.


----------



## Pompadour

chewy said:


> You can bet I didnt pay near as much for that Bahco as a snap on, haha. Thats interesting about Nicholson, I think ours are made in Aussie with Crescent.


i paid $38 and change for the bahco. i cannot believe that snap-on could charge more than that for a hacksaw.


----------



## BP_redbear

chewy said:


> You can bet I didnt pay near as much for that Bahco as a snap on, haha. Thats interesting about Nicholson, I think ours are made in Aussie with Crescent.


I'm not sure if I understand your complete reply about the saw. My Snap-On (USA) saw cost me 12 GW's on epay. No idea what they retail for new, then or now.


----------



## chewy

That seems about the right price for that hacksaw, Snap On is ridiculously overpriced here, my brothers a mechanic and showed me a $300 ratchet, its nice but not $300 worth of nice. I wouldnt be suprised if a Snap On hacksaw was in the $80 plus bracket.


----------



## Pompadour

chewy said:


> That seems about the right price for that hacksaw, Snap On is ridiculously overpriced here, my brothers a mechanic and showed me a $300 ratchet, its nice but not $300 worth of nice. I wouldnt be suprised if a Snap On hacksaw was in the $80 plus bracket.


$80 for a hacksaw is insane.


----------



## ejmatt

chewy said:


> That seems about the right price for that hacksaw, Snap On is ridiculously overpriced here, my brothers a mechanic and showed me a $300 ratchet, its nice but not $300 worth of nice. I wouldnt be suprised if a Snap On hacksaw was in the $80 plus bracket.


Sure is expensive here in Australia as well, I have only seen the snapon truck once when I was about 1 week into my apprenticeship out on site at a larger company. I walked away when I saw the $280 or something price tag on a set of screwdrivers. I'd much rather take advantage of the strong aussie dollar and buy german tools online, for prices that often work out to be roughly the same (and sometimes cheaper) than buying made in Taiwan gear in the local tool shops.

My new toy is something that I'm sure 99% of other electricians won't own or need to own, but after my 1/2" ratchet has pooped itself with me hanging off it with a 2m cheater bar , I have bit the bullet and ordered a 16 pc 3/4" drive stahlwille ratchet/socket set from online. It was listed at 450 euros, but i got out of paying the 19% vat and it ended up being around $490AU which I'm pretty happy with. I also ordered a repair kit for my 1/2" ratchet, 24, 27, 30, 32 and 36mm heavy duty ring spanners and a hex key set (which will no doubt have half the keys missing after one week of ownership)


----------



## chewy

BP_redbear said:


> The old-school Snap-On hacksaws look like that Bahco, and were made in USA. When i looked for a new saw, it was either go new with a Bahco, or ebay for an older model of any brand made in USA or made in Sweden.


That might be because it is, I just found out this today, Snap-On acquired Bahco in 1999. "Bahco hand tools are designed and manufactured by _SNA Europe_, the European manufacturing subsidiary of Snap-on Incorporated."

Anyway back to new toys...

I'm currently working at a hospital and had to install some clocks today that are all daisy chained with CAT5 and I didnt have the right sized terminal driver for the job so had to go shopping after work and the only one I could find that was the right size at the big box store that was open after 5.00pm was this Bahco, I'm happy with it, will be interesting to see how long it lasts, I probally wouldnt have bought this if they sold Wiha but I'm pretty happy with it, nice grip and handle size, well made so it will stay in the toolbox. It is made in Spain aswell if anyone is interested.

Also found a nifty little gadget, a Stanley magnetic studfinder I got for using on steel studs, they say on the packaging that you can use it on wood studs by finding the screws but if I knew where the screws were likely to be I'd know where the stud was anyway???


----------



## ckmicah

*Re: prices of items*

Also, surf the internet. You can usually find websites that compare prices and, of course, get the biggest bang for your buck. 



42ndego said:


> $60? Where did you go?


----------



## Pompadour

my hacksaw got delivered by UPS yesterday. it got here right before my wife got home from work. she does not bitch when i buy tools, but she does not need to know everything. anyways, i will check it out today and put it in my work tools today. the blade that comes with it is a lot better than what we usually get (mostly i am used to the greenlee blades). i would order a couple extra, but hacksaw blades are supposed to be supplied by the contractor.

here is a PDF about bahco blades: http://www.bahco.com/files/Leaflet_Hacksaw_Blades_plbfepcgibjmcnshtbjfmfmss.pdf

anyone have the wiha terminal block screwdrivers? also, there are two sizes. do you have both sizes and do you actually use both sizes? are they still in with your work tools, or did they end up in the garage with gimmicky tools?

http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/307serie.htm


----------



## moons657

I tend to use knipex pliers and snips. Basically the only good make you can get in Ireland. Any if you's have any links to good online stores in the US?
I'm in the mood for new tools now after reading through this thread

from Keith in Ireland


----------



## drsparky

My newest paper punching tool. Dan Wesson .357 with a EWK Arms extra heavy 8" barrel and fiber optic sight, weighs 3.5 pounds.


----------



## HackWork

chewy said:


> Also found a nifty little gadget, a Stanley magnetic studfinder I got for using on steel studs, they say on the packaging that you can use it on wood studs by finding the screws but if I knew where the screws were likely to be I'd know where the stud was anyway???


No, you use the magnet to find the screws. Pass it across the wall a few times and you are bound to feel it pulling to something. The only difference between looking for steel studs and looking for the screws in wood studs is that you have to go both side to side and up and down when looking for the screws.


----------



## =Josh=

whats with all the guns? lol. i guess its a tool for combat. but heres my newest.


----------



## Demac

Pompadour said:


> my hacksaw got delivered by UPS yesterday. it got here right before my wife got home from work. she does not bitch when i buy tools, but she does not need to know everything. anyways, i will check it out today and put it in my work tools today. the blade that comes with it is a lot better than what we usually get (mostly i am used to the greenlee blades). i would order a couple extra, but *hacksaw blades are supposed to be supplied by the contractor.*
> 
> <snip>


Congratz on your new saw. I've also run into the bolded problem myself. I like having quality stuff, but when my nice stuff wears out and is replaced by the contractor with 'as cheap as it gets'...

I still don't know how it ends in the long run, maybe I'll just end up supplying myself with the tools I want and hoping it doesn't cause any problems...


----------



## CFL

Pompadour said:


> anyone have the wiha terminal block screwdrivers? also, there are two sizes. do you have both sizes and do you actually use both sizes? are they still in with your work tools, or did they end up in the garage with gimmicky tools?
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/307serie.htm


I have two sizes of terminal screwdrivers (Wera) and I use them regularly.


----------



## Rudeboy

CFL said:


> I have two sizes of terminal screwdrivers (Wera) and I use them regularly.


I have the #2 sl/ph. I like it but I don't use it everyday or nothing. It's still pretty new. I think square drivers are just as good really.


----------



## wsntme

HackWork said:


> No, you use the magnet to find the screws. Pass it across the wall a few times and you are bound to feel it pulling to something. The only difference between looking for steel studs and looking for the screws in wood studs is that you have to go both side to side and up and down when looking for the screws.


i use my Klein torpedo level to find studs via the screw method all the time! Works like a charm, plus then I know where a screw is that I can steal for my one hole strap


----------



## BP_redbear

chewy said:


> That might be because it is, I just found out this today, Snap-On acquired Bahco in 1999. "Bahco hand tools are designed and manufactured by _SNA Europe_, the European manufacturing subsidiary of Snap-on Incorporated."
> 
> Anyway back to new toys...
> 
> I'm currently working at a hospital and had to install some clocks today that are all daisy chained with CAT5 and I didnt have the right sized terminal driver for the job so had to go shopping after work and the only one I could find that was the right size at the big box store that was open after 5.00pm was this Bahco, I'm happy with it, will be interesting to see how long it lasts, I probally wouldnt have bought this if they sold Wiha but I'm pretty happy with it, nice grip and handle size, well made so it will stay in the toolbox. It is made in Spain aswell if anyone is interested.
> 
> Also found a nifty little gadget, a Stanley magnetic studfinder I got for using on steel studs, they say on the packaging that you can use it on wood studs by finding the screws but if I knew where the screws were likely to be I'd know where the stud was anyway???


I have a couple of Bahco screwdrivers with identical handles, 1/4"/6mm straight-blade, and say Germany in them.


----------



## keithbussanich

Pay Day New Toys: Bosch 12v Oscillating Tool, Knipex Insulated Linemans, and Knipex Insulated Needle Nose Grand total spent $25


----------



## chewy

keithbussanich said:


> Pay Day New Toys: Bosch 12v Oscillating Tool, Knipex Insulated Linemans, and Knipex Insulated Needle Nose Grand total spent $25


Geez that sounds like you got a hell of a deal mate!


----------



## gecko

i just bought one of the milwuakee drivers too, and the only complaint i have with it is the tip falls out easily. one of my coworkers has the same problem. never happened with my klein 11-in-1. other than that, love the new #1 & #2 tips


----------



## kevmanTA

Just picked up a 201 piece socket set.. Was 314.99..
I paid. $99.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/Sockets/SocketSets/PRD~0589275P/Mastercraft%252BMaximum%252B207-piece%252BSocket%252BSet.jsp?locale=en


----------



## ckmicah

*regarding prices*

I find that I'm doing more shopping on the internet these days for certain things. stores usually have to acquire the goods by transport. transporting tools cost money which essential trickles down to the customer. buying direct from factory sometimes can save money as well. check out their website when you're going to make a big investment. I bought a memory card for computer recently. I compare prices in otisville is about a 40 dollar difference from the highest and lowest range. good luck and god bless


----------



## Frasbee

Bought 7 1/2'' knipex wrench pliers.

Going to take it to work tomorrow and try it out there.


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Bought 7 1/2'' knipex wrench pliers.
> 
> Going to take it to work tomorrow and try it out there.


I cant decide on those, would they replace an adjustable spanner, I don't know. Interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## Jlarson

Frasbee said:


> Bought 7 1/2'' knipex wrench pliers.
> 
> Going to take it to work tomorrow and try it out there.


I couldn't bring myself to spend money on those to replace my crescent wrenches. I abuse my crescents, they see use as hammers, pry tools among other things.


----------



## Frasbee

I don't use my crescent frequently enough to ever abuse it in that way. Plus I carry my baby alligators around with me all the time, more than my linemans. They're great if you deal with a lot of nuts and bolts, I'm hoping this wrench plier will compliment them well.


----------



## Wirenuting

Frasbee said:


> Bought 7 1/2'' knipex wrench pliers.
> 
> Going to take it to work tomorrow and try it out there.


What's the jaw capacity on them?
They look nice and would make my life easier.


----------



## Pompadour

i actually took my crescent wrench out of my work tools, when i bought the 10" pliers wrench.

i am laid off, so i have not had the chance to use the pliers wrench. it remains to be seen whether i will be putting the crescent wrench back into my work tools. have most of you, who have bought a pliers wrench, kept the crescent wrench in your tools?


----------



## Pompadour

i would like to note that my tools are pretty damn heavy already.


----------



## bill39

Years ago we were working on a large powerhouse job & a buddy of mine won the check pool worth about $600.

He didn't tell his wife, but over the course of about a week asked her several times if she needed or if there was anything they needed around the house and each time she said "no". So he bought a real nice pistol. 

When she saw it she got really pissed saying "There was a lot of other stuff we could have bought with that money!!"

He kept the pistol.


----------



## Zog

Brand new vibration signature recorder for first trip testing, cutting edge of real breaker data aqusition. :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

Wirenuting said:


> What's the jaw capacity on them?
> They look nice and would make my life easier.


7 1/2 is: 1-3/8''

They make an even smaller pair that get 1'' out of them.

Their largest pair will get you 2-3/8''.

Didn't get a chance to use them, we're roughing in rigid at the moment.


----------



## keithbussanich

Because i did a good deed and put together a grill for some old timer i just got 5 vintage pairs of channellocks 2 420 2 430 and a 440. Also the guy slipped $200 into my toolbag when i wasn't looking. All for 30 minutes of work.


----------



## chewy

I had a screwdriver nicked out of my tool box today, that was the final straw, for on construction sites Ill be using bags, picked up a new materials pouch today and got my old main pouch out again.


----------



## chewy

Just got a factory reconditioned milwaukee kit, everything looks brand new but only a years warranty and a third of the price.


----------



## Josue

chewy said:


> Just got a factory reconditioned milwaukee kit, everything looks brand new but only a years warranty and a third of the price.


Awesome!!

Great deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Yeah it worker out cheaper than just the skilly and a couple of new batteries and now I have a spare drill too.


----------



## keithbussanich

It finally came in.








Be jealous frasbee


----------



## thegoldenboy

keithbussanich said:


> It finally came in.
> 
> Be jealous frasbee


Does it have an LED on it?? 

Looks strikingly similar to my Milwaukee.


----------



## keithbussanich

thegoldenboy said:


> Does it have an LED on it??
> 
> Looks strikingly similar to my Milwaukee.


Everything bosch makes has a light on it. And of course it looks like the milwaukee, bosch doesn't have original ideas


----------



## thegoldenboy

keithbussanich said:


> Everything bosch makes has a light on it. And of course it looks like the milwaukee, bosch doesn't have original ideas


My bulldog doesn't. :no:

:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

Bosch just tweaked milwaukee's model a bit and slapped their name on it. Wouldn't be the first time a company has done that, won't be the last. Why try to fix what's not broken?

I didn't realize they were already released, I'll keep an eye out for a deal.


----------



## keithbussanich

Frasbee said:


> Bosch just tweaked milwaukee's model a bit and slapped their name on it. Wouldn't be the first time a company has done that, won't be the last. Why try to fix what's not broken?
> 
> I didn't realize they were already released, I'll keep an eye out for a deal.


 Just compared specs of both tools. You get 1/14th more of an inch out of the stroke on the bosch. But also the kit came with two batteries which I am in a deficit of right now.


----------



## The Motts

Got some new tools recently:
























Wera #2 Phillips, 1, 2, 3 square........................Knipex 10" plier-wrench.................................Milwaukee folding jab saw with Greenlee blade










DeWalt utility pouch


----------



## Frasbee

keithbussanich said:


> Just compared specs of both tools. You get 1/14th more of an inch out of the stroke on the bosch. But also the kit came with two batteries which I am in a deficit of right now.


Bosch's 18 volt sawzalls have stroke length option, I think Hilti does too.

3/4'' stroke or 1-1/4'' on mine. 

I prefer the long strokes since it utilizes more of the blade.


----------



## Frasbee

Foreman wasn't happy about me not owning a pipe wrench, but I never needed on before!

Cost me 62 bucks.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Frasbee said:


> Foreman wasn't happy about me not owning a pipe wrench, but I never needed on before!
> 
> Cost me 62 bucks.


why was your foreman unhappy that you didnt own a plumbers tool?


----------



## Frasbee

TOOL_5150 said:


> why was your foreman unhappy that you didnt own a plumbers tool?


I work for an industrial company.

Depending on the job, there may or may not be a lot of rigid pipe involved.

Some guys have 4-6 wrenches of varying sizes.

It _is_ on the tool list, I'll give him that much. I just wasn't in the rush to buy them until I really needed them.


----------



## Pompadour

if a pipe wrench is on the tool list, you should have it.

you will find it was worth spending the extra scratch for aluminum.


----------



## keithbussanich

Frasbee said:


> Foreman wasn't happy about me not owning a pipe wrench, but I never needed on before!
> 
> Cost me 62 bucks.


They make a hell of a paper weight frasbee


----------



## Big John

Frasbee said:


> Foreman wasn't happy about me not owning a pipe wrench, but I never needed on before!
> 
> Cost me 62 bucks.


 For one 14" Rigid pipe wrench...? :blink: Jesus, brother, shop around in the future.

-John


----------



## Frasbee

Big John said:


> For one 14" Rigid pipe wrench...? :blink: Jesus, brother, shop around in the future.
> 
> -John


It's an 18''. That's just a stock photo.

I got it at homedepot, trying to make sure it was american made (rigid brand) and aluminum. Even online I'd be paying that much, unless I was willing to wait for shipping from Ebay or something.


----------



## nitro71

william1978 said:


> Here are a few of my toys.


G19 or G23? Gen 4? Got a G19 that I finally figured out how to hit with. Very nice tool. Sorta wish I had a G23 but ammo costs are lower with the G19.


----------



## Frasbee

In regards to that little 7.5'' knipex plier wrench.

I like it already. It's small enough to get in tight spaces, I don't have to worry about tearing up nuts like I might with my baby alligators, but the ratcheting feature I'm torn about. 

Really it just means you can open up the jaws like you would pliers, so you can turn a bolt/nut a bit faster, but it also means that you have to hold the grips closed, unlike the alligators, which auto-lock so long as you're applying force to the back grip like you would a pipe wrench.


----------



## captkirk

Just picked up a new Fluke High insulation tester. The 1507 model.... I am so stoked... I have been testing it on what ever I can today.....Now I feel like a real electrician....


----------



## Jlarson

captkirk said:


> ...I have been testing it on what ever I can today.....


Have you put a probe on each nipple and hit the button yet? :lol:


----------



## captkirk

Jlarson said:


> Have you put a probe on each nipple and hit the button yet? :lol:


 what does it feel like..?


----------



## Jlarson

captkirk said:


> what does it feel like..?


From what I was told by some one else it hurts, a lot.


----------



## Mike in Canada

captkirk said:


> Just picked up a new Fluke High insulation tester. The 1507 model.... I am so stoked... I have been testing it on what ever I can today.....Now I feel like a real electrician....


 I've got that one. Nice.


----------



## Electrical Student

cguillas said:


> Got my Milwaukee 11-in-1 yesterday. Used it today and loved in. Mounted two receptacles with just one tool and just one bit. No flipping between two drivers, pliers, and strippers. A real time saver. Feels great in the hand too.


I seen that driver the other day. looked pretty cool. I was concerened about the new phillips/slotted bit and the size of the handle looked small for me. I grabed a 3 dollar buck brothers 6 in 1 instead. But are you still using it as an everyday tool? Whats the low down on it?:001_huh:


----------



## cguillas

Electrical Student said:


> I seen that driver the other day. looked pretty cool. I was concerened about the new phillips/slotted bit and the size of the handle looked small for me. I grabed a 3 dollar buck brothers 6 in 1 instead. But are you still using it as an everyday tool? Whats the low down on it?:001_huh:


I love it. The service truck guy asked to borrow it to work in a panel so I lent it to him without making a sales pitch. That day he asked me to pick up the same one for him online. I ended up giving it to him and buying the new Canadian version that also comes with a Robertson bit.


----------



## chrisfnl

New toys? Our local supplier finally got a restock of WERA insulated screw drivers... I picked up a pair of wee little 160i screw drivers, very happy! Been wanting one for a while, couldn't find anywhere online that wasn't going to charge me a ton more shipping then what the screwdriver was worth.


----------



## kawimudslinger

chrisfnl said:


> New toys? Our local supplier finally got a restock of WERA insulated screw drivers... I picked up a pair of wee little 160i screw drivers, very happy! Been wanting one for a while, couldn't find anywhere online that wasn't going to charge me a ton more shipping then what the screwdriver was worth.


where are you in Eastern Canada?


----------



## chrisfnl

Newfoundland


----------



## Genesis98

chrisfnl said:


> New toys? Our local supplier finally got a restock of WERA insulated screw drivers... I picked up a pair of wee little 160i screw drivers, very happy! Been wanting one for a while, couldn't find anywhere online that wasn't going to charge me a ton more shipping then what the screwdriver was worth.


 
I think i bought the last set of insulated Wera's at rideouts back in december when I was home ... lol 
I hope they've had some in since then.


----------



## chrisfnl

They restocked. 7 months later.

Actually, they had a a set, plus a few loose big sized phillips drivers, but I didn't want a set, I just wanted one wee little one. Now i have that. It makes me happy.


----------



## zwodubber

DeWalt arrived today, the Ryobi is offically a backup :thumbsup:


----------



## DMILL

zwodubber said:


> DeWalt arrived today, the Ryobi is offically a backup :thumbsup:


I have that drill, its a beast


----------



## Marcus

They made the side handle nearly as big as the driver itself.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> DeWalt arrived today, the Ryobi is offically a backup :thumbsup:


Nice.

Despite my bias, I'd hardly say you could go wrong with the major brands. Unless you're in the construction side of things (and I don't think you are), I'd doubt you'll burn it up anytime soon.


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> DeWalt arrived today, the Ryobi is offically a backup :thumbsup:


Good for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk

Marcus said:


> They made the side handle nearly as big as the driver itself.


 Dude your Prime Minister is my new Hero....Take no ****...good for her man. I respect that...


----------



## zwodubber

After only using this thing only one day it is clearly better than my previous drill. Ran about 20 1" holes through joists with no problem and through about an 8" thick section of wood to run a wire for an outdoor surveillance camera. I am very happy so far.

I will be doing minor hammer drilling mostly through cinderblock walls, didn't get to try that yet.


----------



## zwodubber

Josue said:


> Good for you.:thumbsup:


I told you I'd get around to replacing the old drill :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3

Father's day gift for myself:

http://www.aquatronics.com/products.html#eg3000


----------



## chewy

New toys, pay day rolled around so I treated myself to a new pair of boots and I NEEDED an inspection camera...

The boots are Haix and are amazingly comfterable and naturally I needed German boots to match German tools so now I must buy a Volkswagon to complete the ensemble haha, I wear the Haix nebraska as hunting and hiking boots, they are expensive but I spend too much time at work to do it in cheap boots.

I'm hoping the inspection camera will save me from those embarassing moments when you have the client looking over your shoulder and your trying to fish a cable and it just isnt were you thought it would be..


----------



## Josue

We got a new 1" x 22" spline bit.


----------



## zwodubber

New Impact


----------



## Frasbee

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0732q.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

SK socket set for 170 bucks.


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> New Impact


How much did you pay for the impact-ready bits?


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0732q.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> SK socket set for 170 bucks.


Why do they have that strange shape?


Is the set new of used?


----------



## Frasbee

SK designs their sockets to apply force to the sides of the fastener, rather than the corners where they are more likely to round off.

Even their 6 points are designed this way.

I see a lot of mechanics at work with SK so I figured it wouldn't be a bad way to go.

And they are new.


----------



## The Motts

Josue said:


> Why do they have that strange shape?


Those are universal spline sockets. They're designed to be used on 6-point, 12-point, square and spline fasteners. They'll also work on partially rounded nuts and bolts.


----------



## Josue

Josue said:


> We got a new 1" x 22" spline bit.


Here are the pics.

*I* used it today.


----------



## zwodubber

Josue said:


> How much did you pay for the impact-ready bits?


Got them at lowes for $27


----------



## Marcus

captkirk said:


> Dude your Prime Minister is my new Hero....Take no ****...good for her man. I respect that...


I'm not 100% sure what you're referring to, but for a redhead, she ain't all that bad.


----------



## MVinny

Just got one of these at Torbram. I have been needing to get a 1-1/8th step-bit for a while, and my 7/8th is getting worn as well.

I was considering just getting a really good 1-1/8th like Klein, but its $65+ and I rarely drill for 3/4" ko's but its nice to have the option, so to buy the klein and kill the tip drilling 7/8 all the time would be a waste, and i don't want to carry two step-bits if i can help it.

Then I found this Tenny step-bit, or rather it found me. For a $50 investment I get my 1-1/8th, and replacement tips are on $10 each. (only avail in a two pack for $20)

I also got them to bring in some 10" Knipex Cobras for me from an Ontario location, but they wont be here till next week.


----------



## ethaninmotion

Frasbee said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0732q.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0732q.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img0736bk.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> SK socket set for 170 bucks.


Glad to see you picked up the sk set, I don't think you will regret it!


----------



## Frasbee

ethaninmotion said:


> Glad to see you picked up the sk set, I don't think you will regret it!


It was the most reasonably priced set that had exactly what I was looking for. I couldn't get what I wanted out of a craftsman set without getting way more than I'm interested in, or buying several smaller sets.


----------



## Josue

I have a $new$ toy!!!!




























I got myself a wiha screwdriver. It cost me $16.00.

It's a phillips 2 x 100mm.

I love it!!!!

I even did a torque test by trying to tighten a very tightened screw. I first tried with the craftsman and couldn't, then I tried with the wiha, and had no problem at all. Then I tried tightening it with the craftsman and couldn't, with the wiha screwdriver I could tighten it. I couldn't believe it, so it did it several times, with the same results. 
Now I know why they are so expensive, it's because of the engineering they put into it. It is not only a nice screwdriver, it also performs better.

The lady at the store was very kind and said that if I broke it or whatever, she'd replace it for free!!! 

I was choosing between felo and Wiha, the felo was more about $6 wiha was $16, but the felo handle felt small in my hand, not like the wiha, so I spent the extra $ and I am satisfied with my buy, I don't regret it.


----------



## MVinny

Went to home depot with my sides and linesman, no receipt, explained to the nice lady at the return counter about the lifetime warranty and how after 2 years of heavy use the cutting blades were no longer satisfactory. She was glad to take them and give me a brand new pair. 

Unless I blow up a pair, I don't think I'll ever pay for new pliers.


----------



## chewy

Got an LED Lenser P7 today, not a bad torch at all, a lot better than my energiser hardcase headlight.


----------



## Frasbee

My new steel toes (required by work). Light and breatheable. They got some kind of plastic/rubber covering on the toe and heel which is already proving more resilient than leather alone.


----------



## Zog

New toy for me today, Ultra TEV Plus Partial discharge detector. 

http://www.eatechnology.com/websitecontent/instruments/pdinstruments/ultratevplus


----------



## dronai

Zog said:


> New toy for me today, Ultra TEV Plus Partial discharge detector.
> 
> http://www.eatechnology.com/websitecontent/instruments/pdinstruments/ultratevplus


Does that detect heat or what ?


----------



## Zog

dronai said:


> Does that detect heat or what ?


It detects Partial Discharge activity by sensing transient earth voltages via capacitve coupling and corora activity using airborne acoustics. 

Brand new technology and a fantastic predicitve maintenance tool.


----------



## electricalperson

Zog said:


> It detects Partial Discharge activity by sensing transient earth voltages via capacitve coupling and corora activity using airborne acoustics.
> 
> Brand new technology and a fantastic predicitve maintenance tool.


----------



## zwodubber

Zog said:


> New toy for me today, Ultra TEV Plus Partial discharge detector.
> 
> http://www.eatechnology.com/websitecontent/instruments/pdinstruments/ultratevplus


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zog

I love it, been wanting this for a while now, putting it to use at a plant with some PD issues on Tuesday morning.


----------



## chewy

Went shopping today and got a dewalt magnetic tough case, multi tool Blade, irwin knife, speed square, pop riveter and a big lugg 2, my big lug 1 kept getting caught on things which is a bit of a concern monkeying around scaffholds.


----------



## DMILL

Bought a set of gearwrenches today and a fluke 335 last week!


----------



## electricalperson

i just picked up a set of wera stainless steel screwdrivers for when i do outside work. i like to use stainless steel screws


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> i just picked up a set of wera stainless steel screwdrivers for when i do outside work. i like to use stainless steel screws


Admit it, you just wanted them because they're shiny.


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> Admit it, you just wanted them because they're shiny.


thats one of the reasons


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> thats one of the reasons


I wanted Wera because nobody else had them, but working in a machine shop, _everyone_ owns Wera and Wiha.

I did see a stainless steel screwdriver there, it was niiiiiiiiice.

I used to think I was a tool whore, but these industrial electricians blow me out of the water, one guy carries his own gang box, and several own their own push carts packed with tools.


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> I wanted Wera because nobody else had them, but working in a machine shop, _everyone_ owns Wera and Wiha.
> 
> I did see a stainless steel screwdriver there, it was niiiiiiiiice.
> 
> I used to think I was a tool whore, but these industrial electricians blow me out of the water, one guy carries his own gang box, and several own their own push carts packed with tools.


the stainless set was only 40 bucks on amazon.com they seem like they are very high quality


----------



## I_get_shocked

I just picked up the dewalt 12v impact and drill/driver for 199.

Pretty impressive for light duty work, but could not replace my 18v kit.


----------



## gold

Zog said:


> It detects Partial Discharge activity by sensing transient earth voltages via capacitve coupling and corora activity using airborne acoustics.


What?


Does that just roll off your tongue like that?


You probably forgot more then I'll ever know.


----------



## Zog

gold said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Does that just roll off your tongue like that?
> 
> 
> You probably forgot more then I'll ever know.


Well it does, but that sort of thing is my specialty, you and I just know different stuff thats all. :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Nothing exciting, clamp meter fell from a scissor lift I wasn't even on 

Had to run to the Depot and pick a new one up.


----------



## Frasbee

How are the klein meters?

My current fluke meter doesn't read DC, which comes up from time to time.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> How are the klein meters?
> 
> My current fluke meter doesn't read DC, which comes up from time to time.


It's been fine so far. I actually had to get used to the voltage as it goes directly to DC and you have to hit the select button to switch to AC


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> It's been fine so far. I actually had to get used to the voltage as it goes directly to DC and you have to hit the select button to switch to AC


I don't want to have to get used to anything because that means when I loan it out to people I have to give them directions on how to use it. I'll stick with Fluke.


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> ...
> ...when I loan it out to people...


Mistake #1.




> ...
> ...I have to give them directions on how to use it. ...


Mistake #2.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> Mistake #1.
> 
> 
> Mistake #2.


You've never borrowed a tool that somebody else has on hand?


----------



## thegoldenboy

Frasbee said:


> You've never borrowed a tool that somebody else has on hand?


 You should have everything you need on you, at all times. No exceptions.


----------



## Frasbee

thegoldenboy said:


> You should have everything you need on you, at all times. No exceptions.


Punk you're not my boss.

Sometimes I don't, and sometimes other guys don't either. I don't always carry my meter on me if I've spent the past 2 weeks drilling and tapping holes. If someone grabs me "real quick" to ohm out some circuits I hope they have their meter because I will have to grab mine out of the car.

On cell sites, as a 4 man crew we would make sure what we brought with us would compliment the other. It didn't make sense for all 4 of us to bring up every tool we own. Besides basic hand tools, one guy might bring up his cordless tools, and another bring up his sockets, the lead man his heat gun and specialty tools, etc. This would allow us to get in and out faster and easier especially when we have to travel through buildings with material.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Frasbee said:


> Punk you're not my boss.
> 
> Sometimes I don't, and sometimes other guys don't either. I don't always carry my meter on me if I've spent the past 2 weeks drilling and tapping holes. If someone grabs me "real quick" to ohm out some circuits I hope they have their meter because I will have to grab mine out of the car.
> 
> On cell sites, as a 4 man crew we would make sure what we brought with us would compliment the other. It didn't make sense for all 4 of us to bring up every tool we own. Besides basic hand tools, one guy might bring up his cordless tools, and another bring up his sockets, the lead man his heat gun and specialty tools, etc. This would allow us to get in and out faster and easier especially when we have to travel through buildings with material.


Punk? :laughing:

I was kidding, relax man. I should've started off with "Didn't you know..."

Borrowing tools amongst co-workers is fine and dandy. 

Loaning tools to other trades is where I draw the line.


----------



## Frasbee

thegoldenboy said:


> Punk? :laughing:
> 
> I was kidding, relax man. I should've started off with "Didn't you know..."
> 
> Borrowing tools amongst co-workers is fine and dandy.
> 
> Loaning tools to other trades is where I draw the line.


I was thinkin', "who the f*ck is this guy??"

I used to think the same way when I was in construction, but now that I've moved to a field that requires a lot more specialty tools than is on the tool list I've changed my attitude.

I recently had a foreman that was annoyed that one of the journeyman didn't own mason tools to patch a wall and told him, "I buy the tools I need to do my job." It's not like he drives a company vehicle or has a credit card like the foreman does.

I hate being non-union sometimes.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Frasbee said:


> I was thinkin', "who the f*ck is this guy??"
> 
> I used to think the same way when I was in construction, but now that I've moved to a field that requires a lot more specialty tools than is on the tool list I've changed my attitude.
> 
> I recently had a foreman that was annoyed that one of the journeyman didn't own mason tools to patch a wall and told him, "I buy the tools I need to do my job." It's not like he drives a company vehicle or has a credit card like the foreman does.
> 
> I hate being non-union sometimes.


I wear my Carhartt apron with my bag close by and what I need for my task, on my persons. 

Lately it's been MC connectors and anti shorts in one half of the apron, sheet rock screws, ground screws and wirenuts in the other. BX cutters, Linesmans, Flathead screwdriver and T-strippers on me. 

I just picked up a Stanley rolling tote to carry my material, 4sq with X clamps, Octagon OWWC, Mud Rings, Caddy TSGB-16 etc. The cart the guys have set up is on the opposite side of the building and they move between floors, I'm cutting in the entire floor by myself so it kills me to run back and forth for material, I take what I need for 4 or so rooms right now, run out and restock. Now I can easily double that and cut my trips in half.

That and I'm having a real issue with people taking stuff I put on the cart for what I'm doing. It's not like they take a little of this and a little of that, they take all of this and all of that and leave nothing behind. Entire jars of screws, all the boxes, etc. It's nerve wracking and I yelled at one of the guys (temp help) who did it to me on Friday.


----------



## jefft110

BX cutters?

***** work better.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

Frasbee said:


> How are the klein meters?
> 
> My current fluke meter doesn't read DC, which comes up from time to time.


I like my high-end Klein meter, but I don't know about those low priced ones.


----------



## Current

Frasbee said:


> I hate being non-union sometimes.


The difference is that being union will give you a clearly defined tool list. When I work non-union I am sure to go over what the contractor wants of me. When I get answers like "The normal electrical tools" I always go further. Uni-bits? KO Set? Rotary Hammer? 28' ladder? I don't mind providing any type of tool, as long as I know up front and can adjust the agreement accordingly.


----------



## Current

zwodubber said:


>


That's a great tool (the attachment on the right). I remember Amprobe included that with it's analog meters many years ago, I haven't been able to find one since. I've been using an extension cord with the conductors pulled apart. I wonder if Klein sells that on it's own?


----------



## gilbequick

Current said:


> That's a great tool (the attachment on the right). I remember Amprobe included that with it's analog meters many years ago, I haven't been able to find one since. I've been using an extension cord with the conductors pulled apart. I wonder if Klein sells that on it's own?


I'd rather have my 12" cord that I made up than one of the prefabbed units. It's a lot less bulky so it can get into tighter spaces and can fold in half to take up even less room when storing.


----------



## zwodubber

Current said:


> That's a great tool (the attachment on the right). I remember Amprobe included that with it's analog meters many years ago, I haven't been able to find one since. I've been using an extension cord with the conductors pulled apart. I wonder if Klein sells that on it's own?


Not sure, it came free with the meter.


----------



## chewy

New M12 multitool,


----------



## zwodubber

Voltage Hazard said:


> I like my high-end Klein meter, but I don't know about those low priced ones.


I only need a low priced one for simple and quick readings. I have the "high end" equipment for applications that require truly accurate measurements.


----------



## wptski

Current said:


> That's a great tool (the attachment on the right). I remember Amprobe included that with it's analog meters many years ago, I haven't been able to find one since. I've been using an extension cord with the conductors pulled apart. I wonder if Klein sells that on it's own?


Look here: http://www.toolorbit.com/Klein/Klein-Tools-69400.html


----------



## thegoldenboy

jefft110 said:


> BX cutters?
> 
> ***** work better.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/strongest-linesmen-*****-11674/index2/

Post #39

I always used to use my ***** but I was *told* to pick up a pair of these because my Journeyman didn't like the fact that I was using my *****. If you ask me, they give a cleaner cut through the sheath than ***** do.

I only use them when all I'm doing is cutting in MC, if I'm cutting in one or two cables and already have my ***** on me then I'm not going to reach for these. Sometimes in a pinch I'll use my linesmans but I prefer not to.


----------



## manchestersparky

Here is my most recent New Toy. Picked it up a week ago.

Well you did say "New TOY" :whistling2:


----------



## Zog

Another new toy today, Megger TTR-25, nice for those rooftop/penthouse transformers that you don't want to lug a large TTR up to.


----------



## chewy

My new Bahco chisels, these are great compared to my irwin marples. Got them soaking in turps to remove the lacquer before i hone them


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> My new Bahco chisels, these are great compared to my irwin marples. Got them soaking in turps to remove the lacquer before i hone them


Shouldn't they be good to go out of the box?


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Shouldn't they be good to go out of the box?


To a degree they should, but alot of the time the backs need flattening out near the edge with new chisels I have found that always seems to slip quality control at the factory or they just dont care. 

I carry a small cold chisel and a the wrecking knife in my bags for just bashing out holes for cables so these are only really going to be used properly on wood so I like to have them sharp.


----------



## Rudeboy

To of all of you, on a Saturday night, I now own the Milwaukee jab saw.


----------



## garfield

Frasbee said:


> It was the most reasonably priced set that had exactly what I was looking for. I couldn't get what I wanted out of a craftsman set without getting way more than I'm interested in, or buying several smaller sets.


How much is reasonable and where'd you order it. That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Current

Rudeboy said:


> To of all of you, on a Saturday night, I now own the Milwaukee jab saw.


I hate jabsaws that don't fold up.


----------



## robnj772

I prefer the Sharksaw


----------



## Acadian9

My brand new Wiha screwdrivers I picked up in downtown Toronto yesterday. Robertson #1 and #2, Philips #1 and #2, Slot 4.5mm and 6.5mm :thumbsup: $42.15 is a very good deal considering that each driver individually costs about $10.


----------



## Frasbee

garfield said:


> How much is reasonable and where'd you order it. That looks pretty cool.


$161.50

http://www.madeinusaproductsstore.com/sk-94545.html

Actually, my biggest complaint is that the case does not keep the pieces in place once it's turned vertically (to go in my bag). I always have to put them back into place when I open it back up.


----------



## B W E

Here's my new toy.... Stag stripped lower

in this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.


----------



## Current

I bought up many lowers before Obama went into office, I sold most of them for double to triple what I paid a few months later when the scare was on.

The ones that I kept I ended up losing in a tragic boating accident :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy

Current said:


> I hate jabsaws that don't fold up.


I've never had one that folds up.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Acadian9 said:


> My brand new Wiha screwdrivers I picked up in downtown Toronto yesterday. Robertson #1 and #2, Philips #1 and #2, Slot 4.5mm and 6.5mm :thumbsup: $42.15 is a very good deal considering that each driver individually costs about $10.


Did you get those at Atlas machinery supply by chance?


----------



## heynicebits

chewy said:


> Chisel knife.
> 
> Just bought this today, mainly to have a play around with it since I was curious and I am impressed, just decimated a piece of 2x4 and sliced my finger open. Its like having a small very precise axe.
> 
> What I'm looking for is a rough tool I dont mind digging dirt out of conduit, opening steel strapped cartons, using as a putty knife, cutting up cardboard, chiseling drywall, basically nothing I want to use any of my tools for, haha.


Anyone know a comparable item stateside? I could definitely use something like this.


----------



## cguillas

heynicebits said:


> Anyone know a comparable item stateside? I could definitely use something like this.


Have you tried something like this? http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoo...s-axe-26in-handle-nylon-vinyl-grip-66865.html


----------



## Acadian9

cdnelectrician said:


> Did you get those at Atlas machinery supply by chance?


Yes I did. First time there and it wont be my last lol.


----------



## chewy

Picked up a 7 piece drill tap set up at the supply house today, should prove to be handy.


----------



## Jefro

Frasbee said:


> $161.50
> 
> http://www.madeinusaproductsstore.com/sk-94545.html
> 
> Actually, my biggest complaint is that the case does not keep the pieces in place once it's turned vertically (to go in my bag). I always have to put them back into place when I open it back up.


I have those, and they are great. I use a different ratchet drive, though. The one that comes with it sucks. That and the whole why-have-a-case-if-it-doesn't-hold-anything thing.


----------



## Frasbee

Jefro said:


> I have those, and they are great. I use a different ratchet drive, though. The one that comes with it sucks. That and the whole why-have-a-case-if-it-doesn't-hold-anything thing.


It's good enough to just know whether I'm missing pieces or not. I do also have mixed feelings on the ratchet, it's very smooth, but the dial to switch directions is a bit odd, and there's no push button to make an easy release on the sockets.

I'll probably buy a different ratchet down the line, one with a larger handle.

As far as the case, I need to think about the best way to reorganize, them. I don't like to dump them all into a bag, that makes for a hell of a time trying to find the right size.

I saw a guy with these a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jefro

Frasbee said:


> It's good enough to just know whether I'm missing pieces or not. I do also have mixed feelings on the ratchet, it's very smooth, but the dial to switch directions is a bit odd, and there's no push button to make an easy release on the sockets.
> 
> I'll probably buy a different ratchet down the line, one with a larger handle.
> 
> As far as the case, I need to think about the best way to reorganize, them. I don't like to dump them all into a bag, that makes for a hell of a time trying to find the right size.
> 
> I saw a guy with these a few weeks ago.


They make those magnetic rails for sockets, too. Pretty handy if you carry a bag, not so much if all yer stuff's in a pouch. Also, check EBay before you buy stuff new, sometimes you can pick up a floor model or something pretty cheap-I actually bought a second set of those just to keep in my vehicle and got them for like $120.


----------



## tshumate

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...


That is a very nice tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> <snip>
> 
> I saw a guy with these a few weeks ago.


Are those titanium?


----------



## forgotflying

just got one of these out of necessity. Why the hell would someone put a light cover on with tamper proof screws.oh well got a new tool now


----------



## Frank Mc

Here,s a couple of things that i have bought recently....


----------



## Jlarson

Frank Mc said:


>


Reps always try to sell me stuff like that. I'll stick to using a chop saw for DIN rail, and it can cut a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## 42ndego

tshumate said:


> That is a very nice tool. :thumbsup:


They're my first pair of Knipex and I could not be more happy with them.


----------



## zwodubber




----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> Are those titanium?


No, they're just colored sockets so they're easier to identify.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Just spent $300 on a full set of Klein Tools. 










Oh, and one of these too. 










Yeah, that this is hugemongous. My boss actually paid for all my school books for me. Not that I needed him, but he felt that since he isn't paying me a ton of money, he paid for all my books. 

I got the NEC 2011, and also my textbooks for school. 

I haven't been in school in a while. I'm scared.....


----------



## zwodubber

Finally making my own CATV and RG6 for security camera BNC connectors. I hate the stuff available with cameras, I'd rather make it myself.

And a FatMax because it looked cool


----------



## Roadhouse

This was a few days ago, Fieldpiece digital diagnostic physchrometer. Dew point, relative humidity, wet bulb, dry bulb, target superheat and target exit evaporator temperature. 

DoOd gave me $40 off.


----------



## Roadhouse

I also finally lost my rusty Commercial Electric brand wire strippers so I purchased some Kleins today. :thumbsup:

Comparatively, farkin' solid.


----------



## zwodubber

Got some new (and old) stuff today.

Stopped at the supply house and bought and ideal VDV for myself. Made a patch cable just to check it out.






















Later at the job site the boss stops in and calls us outside, he brought new toys. Senior guys got new milwaukee sets so I got a hand me down set. At least I don't have to use my Dewalts at work unless I really dislike these, I have to see how beat they are. He also got the seniors new 3M label printers and I got a hand me down.





















I guess these milwaukees show how people take care of company property vs personal property. I try to keep my personal Dewalts as clean as possible.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I guess these milwaukees show how people take care of company property vs personal property. I try to keep my personal Dewalts as clean as possible.


I love my Bosch, but I *use* it. I'm more concerned with the task at hand than setting it on a pillow after every use.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> I love my Bosch, but I *use* it. I'm more concerned with the task at hand than setting it on a pillow after every use.


I honestly don't use the Dewalts as much as I thought I would, but when I need them I use them for what they were intended to do for hours at a time. I don't throw them on the floor or in the truck, I just keep them in a case for protection as well as convenience. I've always been a neat freak though so I can't help it.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Those Milwaukees look like they're in fine shape and in working order. I'm probably picking up that same kit this weekend.

Edit: I looked quick, thought it was the M18 kit, that's the one I'll be picking up..


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> Those Milwaukees look like they're in fine shape and in working order. I'm probably picking up that same kit this weekend.
> 
> Edit: I looked quick, thought it was the M18 kit, that's the one I'll be picking up..


Well I only got to test them briefly, the battery died in 5 minutes. The other battery will not hold a charge. The flashlight did not work, hopefully just a bulb. I guess we will see who is footing the bill for that...


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> Well I only got to test them briefly, the battery died in 5 minutes. The other battery will not hold a charge. The flashlight did not work, hopefully just a bulb. I guess we will see who is footing the bill for that...


Batteries don't last forever, but I was simply saying they don't scream abused just by looking at them, just used. 

I like to keep my tools around longer than I can hold onto a girlfriend. Only because eventually my tools will pay for themselves. I'm no harder on company tools than I am on my own.


----------



## Jefro

thegoldenboy said:


> Those Milwaukees look like they're in fine shape and in working order. I'm probably picking up that same kit this weekend.
> 
> Edit: I looked quick, thought it was the M18 kit, that's the one I'll be picking up..


I have the m18s and like them. There's a little button to tell you how much battery you have left. I use the impact driver every day.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Jefro said:


> I have the m18s and like them. There's a little button to tell you how much battery you have left. I use the impact driver every day.


I have the M12 line, same concept?


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> I have the M12 line, same concept?


I would really like to get the M12 drill and impact, I love how portable they are


----------



## drsparky

I don't remember if I posted this, my most recent toy, a Ruger Charger.


----------



## Jefro

thegoldenboy said:


> I have the M12 line, same concept?


A guy I work with has the m12, and I believe so. For the 12v stuff, I like the Bosch.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Jefro said:


> A guy I work with has the m12, and I believe so. For the 12v stuff, I like the Bosch.


Before I bought the M12 stuff, I used a coworkers Bosch driver. I was against the concept of the 12v stuff but it changed my mind after a days use. I went with Milwaukee for two reasons, I'm familiar with their tools and their quality and they had more to offer than any other company at the time as far as the depth of the M12 line. I have nothing against Bosch, I own a Bulldog.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> I honestly don't use the Dewalts as much as I thought I would, but when I need them I use them for what they were intended to do for hours at a time. I don't throw them on the floor or in the truck, I just keep them in a case for protection as well as convenience. I've always been a neat freak though so I can't help it.


 
Never apologize for taking care of your tools, they are an investment and shouldn't be treated like scrap metal.


----------



## Roadhouse

I picked this up today from a pawn shop. New, $49.00, with a six month warranty.


















Anyone ever used these blades? First time purchasing this brand, will be using them tomorrow.


----------



## electro916

drsparky said:


> I don't remember if I posted this, my most recent toy, a Ruger Charger.



How you liking that charger???? They always caught my eye, but are rather pricey for what they are......don't get me wrong i love my 10/22.


----------



## zwodubber

So I joined the milwaukee M12 club today. I needed a router for some drywall cutting at home so I picked up a 2460-21 M12 Red Lithium Rotary Tool Kit. Now it's time to find some bare tools :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Roadhouse said:


> Anyone ever used these blades? First time purchasing this brand, will be using them tomorrow.


I saw those at home depot today, at first I thought they were milwaukee. Let me know how they work out. Thanks!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

I've used the Vermont American brand quite often. They are a good throw away blade. If you plan on cutting thought anything with nails, they're (IMO) pretty useless. They tend to go dull very quickly, even if you use the demo blades. 

Their Bi-metal blades seem to be okay. I would prefer a different blade, but for what you pay, they're really not all that bad. 

I've used much worse.


----------



## Roadhouse

Those blades did good for me today. The wood blades ripped smoothly right through my 2 x 4's and the thin metal cutting blade didn't have any trouble cutting sheet metal. Both blades are in excellent condition after the work.

I think I need to attribute some of the work to that Ryobi reciprocating saw though. For a cheap tool, Ryobi is pretty dang good. Easy to handle that bad boy and willing and able and ready to go. Smooth, like butter!


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> So I joined the milwaukee M12 club today. I needed a router for some drywall cutting at home so I picked up a 2460-21 M12 Red Lithium Rotary Tool Kit. Now it's time to find some bare tools :thumbsup:


I would've gone with the Multi-Tool myself over that, but to each their own.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> I would've gone with the Multi-Tool myself over that, but to each their own.


I really just needed a reason to get something with the M12 battery, looking forward to adding the impact and driver soon.

Next step is new hand drivers and pliers, then it's time to relax on the toys.


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> then it's time to relax on the toys.


Easier said than done :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I really just needed a reason to get something with the M12 battery, looking forward to adding the impact and driver soon.
> 
> Next step is new hand drivers and pliers, then it's time to relax on the toys.


That's what you said after you bought your cordless tools.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> That's what you said after you bought your cordless tools.


I took a few weeks off :whistling2:

I really do need new hand tools though, then I should be set. How about tossing some of that raise you got my way.:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Here's my new 4 pc. Milwaukee M18 set. Sawzall, Impact, Hammer Drill and Flashlight. 

My DMM magically went missing so I went out and picked up a Klein just to get me by for now. It works.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> Here's my new 4 pc. Milwaukee M18 set. Sawzall, Impact, Hammer Drill and Flashlight.
> 
> My DMM magically went missing so I went out and picked up a Klein just to get me by for now. It works.


That's a very very nice Milwaukee set. How much did you pay for it?

Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> That's a very very nice Milwaukee set. How much did you pay for it?
> 
> Congrats!!:thumbup:


$399.00 US, no sales tax.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> $399.00 US, no sales tax.


WOW.

That's a very good price!!:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

thegoldenboy said:


> Here's my new 4 pc. Milwaukee M18 set. Sawzall, Impact, Hammer Drill and Flashlight.
> 
> My DMM magically went missing so I went out and picked up a Klein just to get me by for now. It works.


Very nice. Too bad they can't stay so shiny and clean.

I'm looking to buy Bosch's lithium line. They just came out with a more compact brute tough hammer drill I think is worth splurging on.


----------



## drsparky

I finally broke down and got a smart phone, a Samsung Galaxy, spending way too much time playing "_Angry Birds_". Seriously I think it will be very helpful on many fronts.


----------



## Frasbee

Box joint lineman's, and channellock's new 9'' angled head *****, which are huge.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> Box joint lineman's, and channellock's new 9'' angled head *****, which are huge.


Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

Did I say 9''?

The packaging says 9.5'', which is huger.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> Did I say 9''?
> 
> The packaging says 9.5'', which is huger.


Ohhh.........yeah, that's why it seemed kinda strange.

:laughing:


----------



## crazyboy

Stubby 6 in 1. :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

crazyboy said:


> Stubby 6 in 1. :thumbup:


NO WAY.

That's genius.


----------



## Demac

crazyboy said:


> Stubby 6 in 1. :thumbup:


Heh, I was sure this was a photoshop till I went and looked it up. I had no idea Klein made those. Handy thing to tuck away for those rare moments when its the only thing that will work. I have one of these but I kind of like the looks of that little Klein one.










:cursing: ...and I just realized where you got the picture of it. I should have checked that first.


----------



## M-8

6-in-1 That's cool..seen some new dewalt tools at home depot..Allen wrenches, hammers, hack saw, measuring tape, & utility knives..anyone buy one yet?


----------



## Frasbee

M-8 said:


> 6-in-1 That's cool..seen some new dewalt tools at home depot..Allen wrenches, hammers, hack saw, measuring tape, & utility knives..anyone buy one yet?


Hell no.

If they don't suck, it's only because they took a good existing product slapped their name on then charged and extra 20 dollars for it.


----------



## Acadian9

That Klein stubby doesn't have Robertson bits so I'll stick with my wonderful Picquic "Made in Canada" stubby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

Acadian9 said:


> That Klein stubby doesn't have Robertson bits so I'll stick with my wonderful Picquic "Made in Canada" stubby. :thumbsup:


Yeah, but most people already own the 10-in-1 or 11-in-1 so all they have to do is swap it out if they so choose.


----------



## Acadian9

Frasbee said:


> Yeah, but most people already own the 10-in-1 or 11-in-1 so all they have to do is swap it out if they so choose.


Perhaps one day the Klein stubby will be sold in Canada (Home Depot) with the square bits. Seem stupid to mix and match lol.


----------



## michael3

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...


I have these. I like how they deliver everything my klein and craftsman channies do but with a smaller head. Great tool.


----------



## M-8

Bought one..


----------



## Jlarson

I coulda used that today, I needed a 3/16th stubby.


----------



## crazyboy

Demac said:


> Heh, I was sure this was a photoshop till I went and looked it up. I had no idea Klein made those. Handy thing to tuck away for those rare moments when its the only thing that will work. I have one of these but I kind of like the looks of that little Klein one.
> 
> :cursing: ...and I just realized where you got the picture of it. I should have checked that first.


Yea I borrowed their picture. They just came out with a new line of multitip screwdrivers and this was one of them.


----------



## crazyboy

Acadian9 said:


> That Klein stubby doesn't have Robertson bits so I'll stick with my wonderful Picquic "Made in Canada" stubby. :thumbsup:


Do you actually use a stubby Robertson much? Phillips, straight, and nut drivers seem to be the common stubby material here.


----------



## BestMan

not brand new but new to me








major upgrade


----------



## Josue

BestMan said:


> not brand new but new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major upgrade


Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

crazyboy said:


> Do you actually use a stubby Robertson much? Phillips, straight, and nut drivers seem to be the common stubby material here.


No, not all that often. Sometimes the duct is right beside the washroom fan and to open the access panel I need a stubby.


----------



## Roadhouse

Just time for some new hands tools, old ones too dirty to bring into people's homes.

Husky large mouth tool bag, Husky Pro screwdriver set, Klein Journeyman lineman pliers, 8" and 10" Husky adjustable crescent wrenches, Channel Locks and a pipe wrench. New utility knife in the bag as well.


----------



## Roadhouse

New Fieldpiece digital refrigerant scale and new Yellow Jacket Titan manifold set, with 5' hoses.


----------



## chewy

Had a weak moment this morning, loving the Bahco stuff for quality vs price.


----------



## Lz_69

crazyboy said:


> Do you actually use a stubby Robertson much? Phillips, straight, and nut drivers seem to be the common stubby material here.


About as often as you would use both your slot and Philips stubbies... since 90% of the screws you run into in Canada will have a Robertson or combination screws.


----------



## zwodubber

Found this buried in my work truck while doing some cleaning, someone left it in there....


----------



## Roadhouse

I bought a '98 Ford Windstar with service cages today. 55k original miles.


----------



## Roadhouse




----------



## cguillas

Jeez, for $1700 I might have bought that. Good deal.


----------



## Roadhouse

cguillas said:


> Jeez, for $1700 I might have bought that. Good deal.


 
$1350. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

You could pack quite a few day laborer's in there!


----------



## Roadhouse




----------



## Frasbee

Yep, especially if you stack them horizontally.


----------



## chewy

Picked up the folding jab saw from Milwaukee, had some cash back rewards at the timber supply house so picked up this, not sure if I will end up using it but I like the concept of a folding one that you can interchange the blades, my dewalt wood blade with the tip filed down would probally work best for drywall I think.


----------



## Hippie

I have the Lennox version, I love having changeable blades since you can use different blades for different stuff and you don't have to throw the whole saw away after making a couple holes in a plaster wall


----------



## crazyboy

Hippie said:


> I have the Lennox version, I love having changeable blades since you can use different blades for different stuff and you don't have to throw the whole saw away after making a couple holes in a plaster wall


I had the Lenox version, it got stuck open!


----------



## chewy

Hippie said:


> I have the Lennox version, I love having changeable blades since you can use different blades for different stuff and you don't have to throw the whole saw away after making a couple holes in a plaster wall


The whole not stabbing myself, my pouch or finished work is what sold me plus I could slip a metal cutting blade into my pouch and forget its there until its needed for the odd bit of pvc.


----------



## Roadhouse

Another extra. No shelves, no cage, just cargo ready.


----------



## bustabo

Decided to treat myself to some new hand tools today on my way home from work


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

bustabo said:


> Decided to treat myself to some new hand tools today on my way home from work


NICE. And finally somebody else with the Ideal strippers. Please do me a favor and tell everyone that they are very durable and the best strippers available. Nobody believes me 
Also, GREAT choice on the Knipex


----------



## eutecticalloy

bustabo said:


> Decided to treat myself to some new hand tools today on my way home from work


I'm on my phone and can't see that well. Are those lennox or knipex pliers?


----------



## bustabo

all knipex pliers, i have not tried those ideal strippers yet, been using klien. i saw your post and decided to try them, i like how the thumb spot is plastic, makes it easier to strip live. after i try them out for a few days ill post back.

ive been using klien linesmans since day 1, i got a pair of knipex a few month ago from EW for like 59$!!! rip off but it had me sold on knipex line, (kept **** depot had a pair of regular klien linesmans onsale for 9$ so i got them, the teeth on the knipex are super sharp, bite very well when splicing, and they are nice and loose out of the box, no wd40 or machine oil and hours of trying to loosen them like kliens.


----------



## crazyboy

I use those ideal strippers too. They are my favorite of all that I've used.


----------



## BestMan

bustabo said:


> Decided to treat myself to some new hand tools today on my way home from work


Discount day at lowes?


----------



## BestMan

Roadhouse said:


> Another extra. No shelves, no cage, just cargo ready.


Roadhouse you already want to get rid of the soccer mom mobile?


----------



## bustabo

BestMan said:


> Discount day at lowes?


Pretty much!


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

bustabo said:


> all knipex pliers, i have not tried those ideal strippers yet, been using klien. i saw your post and decided to try them, i like how the thumb spot is plastic, makes it easier to strip live. after i try them out for a few days ill post back.
> 
> ive been using klien linesmans since day 1, i got a pair of knipex a few month ago from EW for like 59$!!! rip off but it had me sold on knipex line, (kept **** depot had a pair of regular klien linesmans onsale for 9$ so i got them, the teeth on the knipex are super sharp, bite very well when splicing, and they are nice and loose out of the box, no wd40 or machine oil and hours of trying to loosen them like kliens.


Well I'm glad I could make somebody's life easier, even if you don't know it yet. They really should model all strippers after this pair. 
Those Knipex do have some sharp teeth. They stay that way for a long time too. No dulling out after a couple months like the Klein. They definitely cut better too.
But, those ***** aren't so good. They will last a long time, but they don't have as much leverage.


----------



## bustabo

I have a few of the journeyman klein angled *****, I'll give these a shot, seem fine for popping old staples out and what not.


----------



## Acadian9

Brand new 74 21 250 10" Knipex Diagonal Cutters. Got them a few days ago on ebay and brought them to work. Will never bring such a beauty out on the slab so they'll stay locked away in my toolbox until I encounter some inside work. :thumbsup:
*
*


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

Acadian9 said:


> Brand new 74 21 250 10" Knipex Diagonal Cutters. Got them a few days ago on ebay and brought them to work. Will never bring such a beauty out on the slab so they'll stay locked away in my toolbox until I encounter some inside work. :thumbsup:
> *
> *


now I bet those have some leverage. But, why not use them? If you own them might as well.


----------



## BuzzKill

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


those drills rock, I have oner myself


----------



## Acadian9

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> now I bet those have some leverage. But, why not use them? If you own them might as well.


Things have a tendency to go missing where I work. People have already stolen my hammer and tape measure, and my other side cutters I believe fell into a rebar wall and are now encased in concrete. This baby will be used, just not on this part of the job. Also, if you've dealt with slab oil you'll agree that these belong no-where near it.


----------



## Roadhouse

BestMan said:


> Roadhouse you already want to get rid of the soccer mom mobile?


No, but I do not want that van. I wasn't thinking when I bought either, just saw good deals and spent. Ill sell the van and hold onto the soccer van as it has low miles and wait for a good truck, v 6.


----------



## cguillas

Acadian9 said:


> Also, if you've dealt with slab oil you'll agree that these belong no-where near it.


I thought soaking them in diesel was a great way to loosen them up?


----------



## Acadian9

cguillas said:


> I thought soaking them in diesel was a great way to loosen them up?


Already loose.


----------



## That's It?

New hammers to add to the collection
















this one is my new be cool stick


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's It? said:


> New hammers to add to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my new be cool stick


I guess the bottom one in the pic is special, you took it to bed.


----------



## That's It?

oh yea its that special


----------



## chewy

New rapidriv phillips, T30 torx and trying out some blue handle klien sideys. Took a while to get here from the states.


----------



## Demac

A box was delivered today. The only thing that didn't arrive is the PH #2 insulated driver. It was shipped separately from somewhere else.


----------



## Frasbee

Aren't the union boys gonna bust your chops for those unamerican tools?


----------



## cguillas

Frasbee said:


> Aren't the union boys gonna bust your chops for those unamerican tools?


Quality is quality, no matter where something is made. Of course, I'm not American and our economy isn't hosed...


----------



## zwodubber

Demac said:


> A box was delivered today. The only thing that didn't arrive is the PH #2 insulated driver. It was shipped separately from somewhere else.


Nice!


----------



## That's It?

Demac said:


> A box was delivered today. The only thing that didn't arrive is the PH #2 insulated driver. It was shipped separately from somewhere else.


Demac where can I get wera for cheap?


----------



## zwodubber

Thank you Amazon










Milwaukee set is usable again!










Both batteries in the case were totally shot.


----------



## electricalwiz

just bought the new greenlee gator knockout punch (LS 5OL).
it is really small and compact and can punch up to a 6"


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> Aren't the union boys gonna bust your chops for those unamerican tools?


Bah. No one tells me what brand I can or can't carry. Most of them think they're dollar store tools anyway. Although I can't seem to get away from the Klein 11-in-1 screwdriver. None of the other brands seem to work quite as well. 




That's It? said:


> Demac where can I get wera for cheap?


I'm not sure about cheap, but I buy most my stuff off of Amazon, and I've heard a lot of guys have good luck with Chads Toolbox. Another screwdriver brand I really like is PB Swiss, but they seem less friendly to Imperial sizes then Wera is, and they're harder to get as well.


----------



## Acadian9

If anyone says something about the place your tools were made it, just tell them to go f*** themselves. I'm union and the only comments about my Knipex tools are "I wish I had the money to buy these like you do!"


----------



## chewy

Just got a new makita jigsaw, some starett blades and a new hammer.


----------



## chewy

Forgot to add the picture.


----------



## bustabo

Just got a few things today. Figured I'd try out the Wiha drivers. Sears had them and I'm an impulse/instant gratification type of guy and don't like waiting for ordered stuff otherwise I would have ordered a Wera set.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

bustabo said:


> View attachment 9184
> 
> 
> Just got a few things today. Figured I'd try out the Wiha drivers. Sears had them and I'm an impulse/instant gratification type of guy and don't like waiting for ordered stuff otherwise I would have ordered a Wera set.


That's how I am, but I want wera so bad. Wish it was just sold in stores


----------



## zwodubber

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> That's how I am, but I want wera so bad. Wish it was just sold in stores


sign up for a 30 day trial of amazon prime. 2 day shipping is free on most items and overnight is only $3.99.

I got so spoiled by it I had to keep it.


----------



## bustabo

zwodubber said:


> sign up for a 30 day trial of amazon prime. 2 day shipping is free on most items and overnight is only $3.99.
> 
> I got so spoiled by it I had to keep it.


Thanks. Ill have to check that as well.

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Frasbee

Just bought 2, 12'' knipex alligators which will replace my channellock 440's. They're lighter and gain an extra 1/2'' in the jaws.


----------



## BigJohn20

Frasbee said:


> Just bought 2, 12'' knipex alligators which will replace my channellock 440's. They're lighter and gain an extra 1/2'' in the jaws.


Have you tried the NWS pliers at all?

I'm in the market for a couple of pairs and I'm stuck between the Knipex Cobra/NWS Quattro.


----------



## Frasbee

BigJohn20 said:


> Have you tried the NWS pliers at all?
> 
> I'm in the market for a couple of pairs and I'm stuck between the Knipex Cobra/NWS Quattro.


I don't suspect they would be a significant step over the alligators/cobras. I don't know about their other pliers, I was intrigued by their ***** though.

I've eyed knipex's XL and XXL cobras, but for the price, channellock's 460's and bigazz 480's are the better value. Larger jaw capacity by an inch and 1/3 the price.


----------



## BigJohn20

Frasbee said:


> I don't suspect they would be a significant step over the alligators/cobras. I don't know about their other pliers, I was intrigued by their ***** though.
> 
> I've eyed knipex's XL and XXL cobras, but for the price, channellock's 460's and bigazz 480's are the better value. Larger jaw capacity by an inch and 1/3 the price.


That's basically my thought too. The NWS Fantastico ***** are some sweet looking pliers. Ever since I first saw 'em, they've been screaming out for me to buy them.

Thanks for the info, especially about the XL and XXL.


----------



## Acadian9

I wish the NWS ***** came with an angled head. That's the only thing stopping me from buying them.


----------



## Frasbee

Acadian9 said:


> I wish the NWS ***** came with an angled head. That's the only thing stopping me from buying them.


Yeah, I owned a pair of ***** without the angled head and retired them pretty quickly.


----------



## Demac

BigJohn20 said:


> Have you tried the NWS pliers at all?
> 
> I'm in the market for a couple of pairs and I'm stuck between the Knipex Cobra/NWS Quattro.


Dunno if I found this video off ET or some other site, but here is a comparison. They appear to be a bit biased towards NWS, but you still get some nice shots of them side by side.






They might grip the bolt or nut better if you opened them up to the right size...I'm just sayin...


----------



## zwodubber

had today off so I stopped and grabbed 2 empty dewalt cases to try to get things more organized. I had loose bits everywhere and I got sick of trying to find each one when I needed it.

Also picked up a 4 pack of milwaukee shockwave hex drill bits to fill in the empty spots from broken philips bits. 

Somehow everything still fits in this hard case :thumbup: 3 batteries, charger, impact, hammerdrill and 4 boxes of accessories.

Hopefully this way I can just throw the impact driver and bit set in my bag and cover most day to day stuff. If not everything else will be in one place.

All the large bits are stored in the van.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> They might grip the bolt or nut better if you opened them up to the right size...I'm just sayin...


I agree. They're a nitpicking over little stuff that has never been a problem for me.


----------



## BigJohn20

Just ordered the Wera Kraftform Kompakt 25 and Wera BC Universal/30 off of Amazon for $40.25 shipped. Very excited. Just need to pick up some square bits for it now.

For anybody interested:
Kompakt 25 for $19.37
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSNHM2

BC Universal/30 for $17.28 (ships in 2-4 weeks)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y8Y31K


----------



## Rudeboy

Knipex 9" dikes.

You'd be surprised how much better they are to work with.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill

Rudeboy said:


> Knipex 9" dikes.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much better they are to work with.
> :thumbsup:


Good morning, your Rudeness!


----------



## Rudeboy

Good morning Buzzard.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog

Got a bunch of new toys today, here is one of them


----------



## zwodubber

Saw an ad on Craigslist so I responded That I might be interested. Here is the ad:


http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/2568169325.html


Asked him for a picture and he sent one of the inside of the bag. I replied cash it is tight but I'll see what I can do. He wrote back $200 if I take it today.

So here is my new M12 collection, not bad for $200. Everything is like or brand new.


----------



## zwodubber

Zog said:


> Got a bunch of new toys today, here is one of them


Who makes that?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

zwodubber said:


> Saw an ad on Craigslist so I responded That I might be interested. Here is the ad:
> 
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/tls/2568169325.html
> 
> 
> Asked him for a picture and he sent one of the inside of the bag. I replied cash it is tight but I'll see what I can do. He wrote back $200 if I take it today.
> 
> So here is my new M12 collection, not bad for $200. Everything is like or brand new.


That tiny little drill has a hammer function? How is it?


----------



## Zog

zwodubber said:


> Who makes that?


Flir, it is a pretty basic one but now I have a spare.


----------



## zwodubber

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> That tiny little drill has a hammer function? How is it?


I honestly don't plan on finding out. I have 18V and corded stuff for that


----------



## Zog

Todays new toy


----------



## drsparky

Ok I'll bite, Zog what is that thing?


----------



## Zog

drsparky said:


> Ok I'll bite, Zog what is that thing?


Secondary injection test set for AC PRO relays


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I Too thought that was a secondary injection test set. We have Westinghouse and Cutler Hammer versions at work that we check our Aprtector and Digirtips with.


----------



## Zog

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I Too thought that was a secondary injection test set. We have Westinghouse and Cutler Hammer versions at work that we check our Aprtector and Digirtips with.


Not much good alone, ANSI requires primary injection tests of at least one function, but better to do INST, ST, and GF via secondary injection following primary injection test on LT function. 

I aquired about 20 more secondary injection test sets this week but the AC PRO one was a new one for me.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Only thing we do primary on is molded case breakers. I am not a big fan of primary injection . Yes it does trip the breaker on the bench but how do you know that you did not damage the breaker when you tested it. I have seen to many breakers destroyed by a high current test set to be comfortable with high current testing.
LC


----------



## Zog

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Only thing we do primary on is molded case breakers. I am not a big fan of primary injection . Yes it does trip the breaker on the bench but how do you know that you did not damage the breaker when you tested it. I have seen to many breakers destroyed by a high current test set to be comfortable with high current testing.
> LC


Because primary injection is a required test per ANSI and NETA standards. Secondary injection is not a real test, it just simulates the signal to the trip unit. It does not test the CT's or wiring, which fail just as often, if not more, than the trip boxes themselves. You can't destroy a breaker doing promary injection tests, if done right at least, the tests come no where close to exceeding design faults for UL or ANSI brealers.


----------



## BigJohn20

Frasbee said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0732q.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> SK socket set for 170 bucks.


How do you like the set? Do you find the universal spline a worthwhile plus?

I was looking at this one from Advance Auto Parts:
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product__22989559-P_N3409A_T|GRP2062____
For $108 after coupon.

Or 
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...cket-Sae-M-SK_22989561-P_N3409A_T|GRP2062____
For $117 after coupon.


----------



## Frasbee

BigJohn20 said:


> How do you like the set? Do you find the universal spline a worthwhile plus?
> 
> I was looking at this one from Advance Auto Parts:
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product__22989559-P_N3409A_T|GRP2062____
> For $108 after coupon.
> 
> Or
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...cket-Sae-M-SK_22989561-P_N3409A_T|GRP2062____
> For $117 after coupon.


Yeah, I think they're great. I can fit them over odd shaped bolts, or even rounded off bolts because they grip the sides of the head rather than the corners. I'm not as ready to use them on my impact though, I bought some cheap 6 point sockets for that.


----------



## BigJohn20

Frasbee said:


> Yeah, I think they're great. I can fit them over odd shaped bolts, or even rounded off bolts because they grip the sides of the head rather than the corners. I'm not as ready to use them on my impact though, I bought some cheap 6 point sockets for that.


Thanks for the info. The universal spline is definitely looking very attractive.

Sears has a special on the Craftsman impact sets right now if you're a Craftsman club member. B1G1. Picked up impacts of the following: 9pc Metric 3/8" Std depth, 9pc SAE 3/8" Std depth, 12pc Metric 1/2" Std, and 12pc SAE 1/2" Std sets for $80 OTD.


----------



## Frasbee

My new No-dog levels. The website lets you customize what degrees you want in each vial. I even have my name (a buck more) etched on the back. Pretty durn cool, and both American made.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> My new No-dog levels. The website lets you customize what degrees you want in each vial. I even have my name (a buck more) etched on the back. Pretty durn cool, and both American made.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hey! That's a slick level!!

That's on my list now.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ

Frasbee said:


> My new No-dog levels. The website lets you customize what degrees you want in each vial. I even have my name (a buck more) etched on the back. Pretty durn cool, and both American made.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I have those two and a protractor from them in blue with my name as well. For a $1.00 why not.


----------



## Frasbee

I was hoping the red color would be brighter. I've left my Greenlee level in the ceiling so many times I'm amazed I still have it after 3 years. 

It's not accurate anymore though. It's taken a few tumbles and the bottom is worn, but it's great for cleaning shavings out of a panel.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> I was hoping the red color would be brighter. I've left my Greenlee level in the ceiling so many times I'm amazed I still have it after 3 years.
> 
> It's not accurate anymore though. It's taken a few tumbles and the bottom is worn, but it's great for cleaning shavings out of a panel.


You should attach a string to your new level and tie it to your wrist.:laughing:

You don't wanna lose that one.:laughing:


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> I was hoping the red color would be brighter. I've left my Greenlee level in the ceiling so many times I'm amazed I still have it after 3 years.
> 
> It's not accurate anymore though. It's taken a few tumbles and the bottom is worn, but it's great for cleaning shavings out of a panel.


Maybe put a small strip of reflective tape on it. Can't find it? Flash your light around the dark area's of the ceiling. It's saved me a couple times...

Nice levels. For some reason I was thinking that they went out of business, or quit making the little no dogs, or something. Good to see them still there though, or back.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> Maybe put a small strip of reflective tape on it. Can't find it? Flash your light around the dark area's of the ceiling. It's saved me a couple times...
> 
> Nice levels. For some reason I was thinking that they went out of business, or quit making the little no dogs, or something. Good to see them still there though, or back.


That's a good idea.

Adding "reflective tape" to my never ending list of things to buy like a good American. :laughing:


----------



## Acadian9

Frasbee said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Adding "reflective tape" to my never ending list of things to buy like a good American. :laughing:


Next thing we know people will start adding reflective tape to apprentices. :whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

Acadian9 said:


> Next thing we know people will start adding reflective tape to apprentices. :whistling2:


It's not apprentices you have to worry about, it's the old, disgruntled journeymen with a chip on the shoulder you need to catch napping.


----------



## Acadian9

Frasbee said:


> It's not apprentices you have to worry about, it's the old, disgruntled journeymen with a chip on the shoulder you need to catch napping.


Tell that to the bosses best friends son-in-law. :thumbsup: Walking over to a hotel across the street to take a dump. Taking a delivery and coming back an hour later, etc.


----------



## FCR1988

Frasbee said:


> It's not apprentices you have to worry about, it's the old, disgruntled journeymen with a chip on the shoulder you need to catch napping.


Ha ha, I know what thats like.


----------



## Zog

Frasbee said:


> My new No-dog levels. The website lets you customize what degrees you want in each vial. I even have my name (a buck more) etched on the back. Pretty durn cool, and both American made.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


There's an app for that


----------



## Frasbee

Zog said:


> There's an app for that


I know. But I have a 4 year old flip phone. 

It's still kicking so I keep using it.


----------



## FCR1988

This isn't really that new, but I got these in the past few weeks. Haven't used the bit set yet, but I'm assuming (and hoping) its better than the milwaukee one I had.


----------



## Demac

FCR1988 said:


> This isn't really that new, but I got these in the past few weeks. Haven't used the bit set yet, but I'm assuming (and hoping) its better than the milwaukee one I had.


I love those gloves. I wear mine quite a bit. Don't forget you have the fingerless ones on when you grab something metal thats been in the sun. :no:


----------



## FCR1988

Demac said:


> I love those gloves. I wear mine quite a bit. Don't forget you have the fingerless ones on when you grab something metal thats been in the sun. :no:


Yea I love those too. I took a bath a few weeks ago and then when I looked at my hands I saw atleast 100 little cuts so I figured I should get some gloves.

Ha ha, I kind of already did that too! Well, it was a auger bit i just used but none the less it was hot, but atleast only 2 fingers felt it!


----------



## BigJohn20

Finally got the Wera Kompaktor 25 and Bit-Check in:


----------



## Zog

Frasbee said:


> I know. But I have a 4 year old flip phone.
> 
> It's still kicking so I keep using it.


My AC unit just died about an hour ago, opened it up and found a toasted cap, but no part # on it, just a barcode. Whipped out my phone, scanned the barcode, it found me the part and where I can buy it and pricing, picking it up in the morning. 

"Droid does"

You need a new phone.


----------



## MF Dagger

My newest acquisition.








100 bucks.


----------



## randomkiller

Zog said:


> There's an app for that


 
Really nice little no dog there.


----------



## Jefro

MF Dagger said:


> My newest acquisition.
> 
> 100 bucks.


I have one of those. If you have to do a bunch of KOs, accept no substitutes!


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MF Dagger said:


> My newest acquisition.
> 
> 100 bucks.


Now that's a deal. The larger dies look untouched, on my phone's screen anyway. How'd you find that?


----------



## Roadhouse

Zog said:


> My AC unit just died about an hour ago, opened it up and found a toasted cap, but no part # on it, just a barcode. Whipped out my phone, scanned the barcode, it found me the part and where I can buy it and pricing, picking it up in the morning.
> 
> "Droid does"
> 
> You need a new phone.


Just a heads up but I'd call the manufacturer of the actual condensing unit (or supply house that sells your brand) with the model and serial number of said condensing unit and find out for certain what size cap(s) is/are supposed to be on that unit.

I say that because many times I've come behind someone else to find out it's the wrong size cap. Usually that happens if they don't have it on their truck so they'll install one close to the right mfd but close is not what is scientifically tested and approved for on any said system and when you change fan and/or compressor speeds you lose efficiency equalling higher light bills.

If the condenser is brand new or close to it and has never had a cap issue before than nevermind.

Good luck!


----------



## chewy

I just came off 11 days straight with none under 13hrs and and 18hrs on the last day so I thought I deserved a new toy - got this coming on Tuesday, found a supplier in NZ that had the bare tool for a reasonable price so jumped on it, looking forward to the freedom of a cordless hammer hanging off my big lugg when I'm working on ladders


----------



## bustabo

Grabbed this on my way home. Figured can't go wrong for 10$. My Kleins bits fell out twice while on an extension ladder today so I threw it into the ocean (sound)


----------



## cguillas

bustabo said:


> Grabbed this on my way home. Figured can't go wrong for 10$. My Kleins bits fell out twice while on an extension ladder today so I threw it into the ocean (sound)


You didn't go wrong. It's my favourite driver.


----------



## MF Dagger

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Now that's a deal. The larger dies look untouched, on my phone's screen anyway. How'd you find that?


All the dies are in fairly good shape except for the 1/2" which is fine since I usually just use a step bit for that anyway. I caught it on a craigslist listing that said tools for sale and then had a picture of a bunch of stuff in a pile, I offered 50 bucks the guy said 100 would work and I snatched it right up. The real kicker is this guy went out of business in 91 but still gets calls from all the stickers he has on panels and he said he would refer them to us from now on. Almost the best 100-200 bucks i ever spent.


----------



## zwodubber

MF Dagger said:


> All the dies are in fairly good shape except for the 1/2" which is fine since I usually just use a step bit for that anyway. I caught it on a craigslist listing that said tools for sale and then had a picture of a bunch of stuff in a pile, I offered 50 bucks the guy said 100 would work and I snatched it right up. The real kicker is this guy went out of business in 91 but still gets calls from all the stickers he has on panels and he said he would refer them to us from now on. Almost the best 100-200 bucks i ever spent.


Can't beat that :thumbup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MF Dagger said:


> All the dies are in fairly good shape except for the 1/2" which is fine since I usually just use a step bit for that anyway. I caught it on a craigslist listing that said tools for sale and then had a picture of a bunch of stuff in a pile, I offered 50 bucks the guy said 100 would work and I snatched it right up. The real kicker is this guy went out of business in 91 but still gets calls from all the stickers he has on panels and he said he would refer them to us from now on. Almost the best 100-200 bucks i ever spent.


So you more than likely got paid to buy that.


----------



## Zog

Roadhouse said:


> Just a heads up but I'd call the manufacturer of the actual condensing unit (or supply house that sells your brand) with the model and serial number of said condensing unit and find out for certain what size cap(s) is/are supposed to be on that unit.
> 
> I say that because many times I've come behind someone else to find out it's the wrong size cap. Usually that happens if they don't have it on their truck so they'll install one close to the right mfd but close is not what is scientifically tested and approved for on any said system and when you change fan and/or compressor speeds you lose efficiency equalling higher light bills.
> 
> If the condenser is brand new or close to it and has never had a cap issue before than nevermind.
> 
> Good luck!


They told me they would not sell it to me, I had to be a licensed contractor, the cap I needed was $95.(I could order it on line but a 5 day delivery) So I walk out pissed off and call a HVAC contractor who comes out, charges me a $89 diagnostic fee (I told him what was wrong and what part # to have on his truck and already had it pulled), then he charges me $245 for the exact same capacitor. Now I am pissed, but it gets better. 

The SOB tells me my motor is bad too, no I say, I already tested it, insulation resistance and winding resistance are just fine he can use my megger if he wants to actually test the motor before telling me it is bad. He replaces the capacitor and motor runs fine, so he baclpeadals and says he will dicount the service fee $20. 

It gets even better, he hooks up some tempature probes and tells me I only have a tempature difference of 12 degrees across coils and it should be higher, well guess what I had in my trunk (From my earlier post in this thread) so I whip out IR camera and check tempatures, close to 20 degree diference. 

This sort of crap pisses me off, but you should have seen the look on the guys face when I kept pulling out test equipment he had never even seen before, the IR camera blew him away. But, he is "licensed" and somehow has no idea how to test any of the equipment his is licensed to work on. 

-End rant......


----------



## Demac

Anything worth learning here? I had given up hope my subscription went through but today it finally showed up. Almost a month late, but I have something to browse now.


----------



## Jefro

bustabo said:


> Grabbed this on my way home. Figured can't go wrong for 10$. My Kleins bits fell out twice while on an extension ladder today so I threw it into the ocean (sound)


Yeah, the bits fall out if that one, too. But the little wire bender is fun.


----------



## beartp515

Here are my new toys!!!


----------



## chewy

beartp515 said:


> Here are my new toys!!!


Nice, never seen black and yellow Wihas before.


----------



## beartp515

That are the nut drivers, hollow shaft. I guess they don't come in red and black.


----------



## chewy

Oh? Never seen those before are they metric or imperial?


----------



## beartp515

Inch.


----------



## That's It?

beartp515 said:


> Here are my new toys!!!


 You do a lot of industrial?


----------



## Wireless

Jlarson said:


> My latest tool, Makita 454. It's only 2 weeks old and It's already been beat up quite well. I'm totally satisfied with the LXT line.


Are you still happy with them? I have a bunch of LXT tools four of the batteries went ad too quickly for me. I sent 2 of them that I thought were still under warranty back to Makita only to find out that they only warranty the tool for 3 years not the battery! Those work out to expensive batteries!


----------



## beartp515

That's It? said:


> You do a lot of industrial?


We do a lot of everything.


----------



## Frasbee

Zog said:


> This sort of crap pisses me off, but you should have seen the look on the guys face when I kept pulling out test equipment he had never even seen before, the IR camera blew him away. But, he is "licensed" and somehow has no idea how to test any of the equipment his is licensed to work on.
> 
> -End rant......


Wait, you mean a contractor was trying to make money off his customer?? :laughing:


----------



## Zog

Frasbee said:


> Wait, you mean a contractor was trying to make money off his customer?? :laughing:


Yep by replacing parts that were not needed and marking them up 250%. I suppose you don't see any problem with that.


----------



## Frasbee

Zog said:


> Yep by replacing parts that were not needed and marking them up 250%. I suppose you don't see any problem with that.


Of course I see a problem with that. I'm just not surprised. These guys usually deal with people that don't know.

Could you have waited for a random hvac contractor to come by the supply house and give him the money to buy the part for you? Or did you still need one to install it?


----------



## Demac

beartp515 said:


> Here are my new toys!!!



Is that a Bahco adjustable wrench lurking in there? And what size are those cobra's?


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> Is that a Bahco adjustable wrench lurking in there? And what size are those cobra's?


They look like the 16'' which can grip up to 3 1/2''.


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> They look like the 16'' which can grip up to 3 1/2''.


Looks about right. That adjustable wrench looks like the 8" Bahco one I have, and those cobra's are about twice as tall.


----------



## beartp515

Demac said:


> Looks about right. That adjustable wrench looks like the 8" Bahco one I have, and those cobra's are about twice as tall.


You both are correct. Got those 16s from my wife just yesterday.


----------



## Wireless

Zog said:


> Yep by replacing parts that were not needed and marking them up 250%. I suppose you don't see any problem with that.


 
The markup shouldn't be the issue, the selling of unnecessary work should be. The HVAC supply house around here let me buy using my C10 (electrical).


----------



## Jlarson

Wireless said:


> Are you still happy with them? I have a bunch of LXT tools four of the batteries went ad too quickly for me. I sent 2 of them that I thought were still under warranty back to Makita only to find out that they only warranty the tool for 3 y not the battery! Those work out to expensive batteries!


Yeah, all the guys love the stuff. They like the compact white drills too.

We're yet to have a battery issue, no one has had issues with their personal batteries either.


----------



## beartp515

Just today!


----------



## BigJohn20

beartp515 said:


> Here are my new toys!!!


Are those the new Klein ratcheting and multi-bit stubby screwdrivers?

Any good?


----------



## pwregan

*uv6*

hi bear- i have had the u6v for around 5 years now and it is a great tool for repeating bends in all size conduits- hope you find it useful as well


----------



## sparky723

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


I just got the M18 4-piece set about 2-3 months ago. AWESOME!!!


----------



## sparky723

forgotflying said:


> just got one of these out of necessity. Why the hell would someone put a light cover on with tamper proof screws.oh well got a new tool now


Well, Ill tell you why. I used to work maintenance in a prison and every light in each cell had a housing around it with a lid that swung down to access the light (lamps, ballasts,etc.). The lid was securely closed with 5 T20 tamper proof screws. Best idea in the world when a fight/riot kicks off in a tank. Its a peace of mind knowing youre not going in there later to clean up broken lamps, etc. You get to sit in the hall and watch the fight.


----------



## Genesis98

I've tried all the M-18 drills and the only one that feels right is the 2611, to me anyway.


----------



## beartp515

BigJohn20 said:


> Are those the new Klein ratcheting and multi-bit stubby screwdrivers?
> 
> Any good?


They are decent. The stubble is nice. The ratcheting screwdriver is ok. Take it or leave it. I like it better than the ideal one. Less bulky and it has the 3/8 nut driver in it. But they aren't made in the U.S. anymore. These are made in Taiwan.


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up today from the supply house, it will make life much easier.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today from the supply house, it will make life much easier.


I thought you were going to hold off on tools for a while.

*Liar.*


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> I thought you were going to hold off on tools for a while.
> 
> *Liar.*


I really did try to stop, but after several climbs up a ladder and walks back to the DVR monitor I broke down... 

And I might as well just admit it, I'm a toolaholic. Is that the first step in the twelve step program?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

zwodubber said:


> I really did try to stop, but after several climbs up a ladder and walks back to the DVR monitor I broke down...
> 
> And I might as well just admit it, I'm a toolaholic. Is that the first step in the twelve step program?


Yes. I suffer from the same disease. I once went to the supply house (ok, Friday, but whatever) and was after a few boxes, and a few little tools. Came out with about $200 in tools. Including a used Fluke 114 meter that some guy was selling. Like new, paid $50. 

The next step is to buy someone else *ahem* me *ahem* a new tool.


----------



## bthesparky

Hey when you see a tool and say to yourself " aha, that would make my job easier". I'm all for it, the faster, simpler, and less stress you can do a job, the more money you can make. They really pay for themselves when you think about it. Or at least that's what I keep telling my wife loll.


----------



## zwodubber

Found some leftover foam from another case I did, not perfect but I still like this better than the soft bags.


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Found some leftover foam from another case I did, not perfect but I still like this better than the soft bags.


Hope you don't mind but I stole your idea and love it!


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Hope you don't mind but I stole your idea and love it!


Glad I could help :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today from the supply house, it will make life much easier.


I love the SecruiTest Pro. I have had mine for about a year now. How much did yours run? After my discount mine was just under 500. Oh and it has 20 PTZ protocols programmed in already, they are life savers.


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> I love the SecruiTest Pro. I have had mine for about a year now. How much did yours run? After my discount mine was just under 500. Oh and it has 20 PTZ protocols programmed in already, they are life savers.


You got a great deal on yours. With our account discount I got it for 710, the supply house pays 628 for it. Our rep is a pretty cool guy and actually showed me what they pay. Grainger wanted 1,019 for it, I swear I'm never setting foot in there again...


----------



## adam_withrow

This is a PVC Bendit. It's a tool for bending conduit that heats the pipe up from the inside. This one is nine feet long, so for compound offsets, I can heat up a whole stick of pipe.


----------



## 76nemo

zwodubber said:


> You got a great deal on yours. With our account discount I got it for 710, the supply house pays 628 for it. Our rep is a pretty cool guy and actually showed me what they pay. Grainger wanted 1,019 for it, I swear I'm never setting foot in there again...


 
Yes you will bud. They'll get you out of a bind one day, overpriced or not. They're good for that and it keeps them in business.


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> You got a great deal on yours. With our account discount I got it for 710, the supply house pays 628 for it. Our rep is a pretty cool guy and actually showed me what they pay. Grainger wanted 1,019 for it, I swear I'm never setting foot in there again...


Yea the main reason I got such a deal is I have spent thousands of dollars on tools and meters and test equipment so I get the "gold" price. Darn good meter I love it I take it everywhere with me.


----------



## zwodubber

76nemo said:


> Yes you will bud. They'll get you out of a bind one day, overpriced or not. They're good for that and it keeps them in business.


When the day comes that any of my 4 supply houses can't help me and I need to go to grainger I will let you know...

It will have to be one hell of an important project to resort to them


----------



## zwodubber

Picked up 2 new bits for low voltage pulls, thought I'd give them a try. None of my Irwin spades have the hole.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Picked up 2 new bits for low voltage pulls, thought I'd give them a try. None of my Irwin spades have the hole.


That's great to tie a string on to pull back..:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> That's great to tie a string on to pull back..:thumbsup:


Yeah, I never saw the Milwaukee before so I thought I'd try it out.


----------



## Frank Mc

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today from the supply house, it will make life much easier.


Looks nice ;-)...What is it ..???Im guessing you use it to setup camera,s...??.....Im a tool geek myself ...

Frank


----------



## Zog

Buying a couple boroscopes today, any recomendations?


----------



## bduerler

Frank Mc said:


> Looks nice ;-)...What is it ..???Im guessing you use it to setup camera,s...??.....Im a tool geek myself ...
> 
> Frank


Its a camera monitor, ptz tester, ntp tester, and a dmm cat1 300 rated. It does a lot and has 20 ptz protocols preprogrammed in


----------



## beartp515

New "FREE" knife came today! Free with purchase two new multi bit screwdrivers.


----------



## beartp515

Whoops...here it is.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

Just got my Wera screwdrivers today. Pretty awesome, those of you that have them and really use them how long do the laser cuts in the tip hold up?


----------



## Frasbee

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Just got my Wera screwdrivers today. Pretty awesome, those of you that have them and really use them how long do the laser cuts in the tip hold up?


Eh, they've held up alright, but I don't use them as often as my other screwdrivers. There are definite signs of wear.


----------



## chewy

New Bahco bolt cutters made in spain and a new tape made in USA.


----------



## Southeast Power

The Crazy Russian Guy has nice tools too:


----------



## Josue

jrannis said:


> The Crazy Russian Guy has nice tools too:


.............as well as nuclear weapons..........just sayin...:jester:


----------



## Southeast Power

beartp515 said:


> Whoops...here it is.


I have that knife but just the regular stainless looking one. I have used it to terminate hundreds of larger conductors. I have countless folding knives but that model seems to be just right for what I need and I carry it everywhere. 
I had to dull the point off of it. It was more than I could handle. I kept poking myself in the forearm with it for some reason. I was even doing this while I was working :tongue_smilie:. It didn't seen to make a difference.


----------



## eutecticalloy

beartp515 said:


> Whoops...here it is.


Be careful not to drop that knife on your kid..lol


----------



## zwodubber

Another impulse buy, I couldn't let that extra m12 battery just float around :laughing:

The package said xenon bulb and it is clearly a typical halogen, oh well. I'm horrible when it comes to keeping AA batteries on me for the LED so this will help in a pinch.


----------



## stuiec

zwodubber said:


> Another impulse buy, I couldn't let that extra m12 battery just float around :laughing:
> 
> The package said xenon bulb and it is clearly a typical halogen, oh well. I'm horrible when it comes to keeping AA batteries on me for the LED so this will help in a pinch.


how can you tell the difference between a halogen and xenon just by looking at them? Or did you compare color?


----------



## B W E

stuiec said:


> how can you tell the difference between a halogen and xenon just by looking at them? Or did you compare color?


You can't. The only different us the gas that fills them. In a low quality flashlight bulb, you'd never notice a difference. Saying Xenon is simply a way to sell if for a $10 more for putting in a bulb that's $.50 more.


----------



## stuiec

B W E said:


> You can't. The only different us the gas that fills them. In a low quality flashlight bulb, you'd never notice a difference. Saying Xenon is simply a way to sell if for a $10 more for putting in a bulb that's $.50 more.


 
Thanks, thats what I thought.


----------



## zwodubber

B W E said:


> You can't. The only different us the gas that fills them. In a low quality flashlight bulb, you'd never notice a difference. Saying Xenon is simply a way to sell if for a $10 more for putting in a bulb that's $.50 more.


Exactly, I just thought it would be a whiter light. In my head when I picked it up I was thinking of my xenon HID headlights. I'm tellin ya, when I'm in a tool store my brain just says buy it :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Now I know I said I was planning on an AEMC F05 clamp meter in the future, but this Craigslist ad was posted today and I couldn't help myself.

The guy purchased it for a trade show that he had to demonstrate PF (he admitted it was for PF correction devices). Used it one time and put it away.

I wanted the AEMC for KW, KVA, PF etc... and this offers all those features even though it is most likely inferior to the AEMC. I have seen Extech at the supply houses but never really looked at them. 

So any opinions on Extech? Will hold me over for now so I can put aside money for AEMC or should I just keep this meter?

Picked it up for $70...


----------



## chewy

My new set of Diamond Black, amazing build quality!


----------



## zwodubber

looks like tough, quality stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky

Got a call from a gun shop a few towns over, he knows I'm a sucker for Dan's. Had to buy it.


----------



## Josue

chewy said:


> My new set of Diamond Black, amazing build quality!




Good for you!:jester:

No so good for your back though..........ohh......I see the suspenders....Those will help a lot!:thumbup:

Very nice set!!
.
.
.
.
.
I gotta get a drill holster..........hmmm.......:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## chewy

New Bahco through socket set


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> New Bahco through socket set


Nice! Let us know how you like it...


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Nice! Let us know how you like it...


Used it today on some racks, strut and all that jazz and it was pretty cool actually, you know how you get an offset on a wrench to stop smashing your knuckles, you can adjust that offset with this thing by pressing in the button on the side it goes right up to 90 degrees, not that you would have much leverage that way. I was really just shopping for a smaller set of sockets for my toolbox but when I saw through sockets I thought hey they could be really usefull on some of the rod and strut creations they have us do sometimes.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Used it today on some racks, strut and all that jazz and it was pretty cool actually, you know how you get an offset on a wrench to stop smashing your knuckles, you can adjust that offset with this thing by pressing in the button on the side it goes right up to 90 degrees, not that you would have much leverage that way. I was really just shopping for a smaller set of sockets for my toolbox but when I saw through sockets I thought hey they could be really usefull on some of the rod and strut creations they have us do sometimes.


I was on a job today helping run conduit for a new robotic machine that was being installed as we worked. There was a team of 3 technicians from Germany installing the equipment and they had some pretty cool stuff I had not seen before (brand wise). We initially started talking because they complimented my knipex pliers, they had all varieties knipex pliers, Wera drivers and many other socket and wrench sets that I have not seen in the states. I didn't get the names but I should be back there tomorrow and i'll try to find out what they were.


----------



## Roadhouse

The 1998 Ford Windstar. I already posted this on this thread but thought I'd post some new photos. This thing was covered in decals before I bought it and those decals left residue all over the place, around the windows and door handles and gas cap. I cleaned it all up and she's good as new. New registraton sticker and license plates, new tires all the way around, new spark plugs and some new matte black hub caps which I think make it look pretty good. I still need to get the inside fitted with shelves and a refrigerant rack but that's going to have to wait.

I paid $1350 for the van. It had 54,999 original miles, now at 55,307. Runs perfectly.

The residue.




































After clean up. All of that gummy residue stuff is gone and it looks pretty good. And the new black hub caps.


----------



## Roadhouse




----------



## jordan_paul

Just bought the Klein 7pc magnetic nut driver set with the two [non-magnetic] 5/8 and 9/16 nut drivers, all in 6" shanks. I'm excited, that was the last major purchase for hand tools, now it's just odds and end type stuff.

Now when you open my box and pouch all you see is Klein. It's what I imagine heaven to be like.


----------



## HARRY304E

drsparky said:


> Got a call from a gun shop a few towns over, he knows I'm a sucker for Dan's. Had to buy it.


Nice.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Yeah, I never saw the Milwaukee before so I thought I'd try it out.


They are making some great drill bits these days ...:thumbup:


----------



## michael3

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...



got them, love them. the head is small but the power and grip is great.


----------



## Holt

Picked this up at a yard sale yesterday. Made in France and the grip is awesome. Not as good as my Wera and Felos


----------



## 42ndego

beartp515 said:


> Whoops...here it is.


Nice! Where'd you pick that up?


----------



## beartp515

42ndego said:


> Nice! Where'd you pick that up?


It was free. Or supply house has a promotion when you buy two new klien screwdrivers, you get the knife. Pretty nice deal. When I went to purchase them I also won a klien led flashlight also. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Rudeboy

Holt said:


> Picked this up at a yard sale yesterday. Made in France and the grip is awesome. Not as good as my Wera and Felos


Nice score! What's a trip is it's very similar to the SK drivers. I guess SK rebrands Egamaster.


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> Nice score! What's a trip is it's very similar to the SK drivers. I guess SK rebrands Egamaster.


SK actually dropped that from there line. They are going Made in USA


----------



## Holt

Rudeboy said:


> Nice score! What's a trip is it's very similar to the SK drivers. I guess SK rebrands Egamaster.



The guy had tons of tools at this garage sale. Mostly usa made tools like snap on and mac. When I saw this in the bin I thought it was a sk then I saw it was a ega master. Either way I win. I have a soft spot for german and euro tools. Ill have to get a picture of my nws combi pliers. I love them.


----------



## bill39

Holt said:


> Either way I win. I have a soft spot for german and euro tools. I love them.


So......if you're working in the USA I hope you continue to have a job that will pay you to buy the foreign-made products.


----------



## cguillas

bill39 said:


> So......if you're working in the USA I hope you continue to have a job that will pay you to buy the foreign-made products.


I wouldn't worry too much, bill. The way things are going in your country I think you'll be back into manufacturing before long. Probably exporting to china.


----------



## Holt

bill39 said:


> So......if you're working in the USA I hope you continue to have a job that will pay you to buy the foreign-made products.


I understand the whole buy USA thing. I try to buy USA made tools when I can, but at the end of the day I make my living by using my hands. I'm not going to go day by day using a crappy made, uncomfortable to me tool that is made in USA. Euro tools are more ergo-dynamic then most other tools and to me that is a big plus.


----------



## zwodubber

zwodubber said:


> I was on a job today helping run conduit for a new robotic machine that was being installed as we worked. There was a team of 3 technicians from Germany installing the equipment and they had some pretty cool stuff I had not seen before (brand wise). We initially started talking because they complimented my knipex pliers, they had all varieties knipex pliers, Wera drivers and many other socket and wrench sets that I have not seen in the states. I didn't get the names but I should be back there tomorrow and i'll try to find out what they were.


Ok I got a picture of some of the ratchets the guys brought with them from Germany. From what I could understand they are a branch of Wera (almost like the Zyklops sets) and I forget the name but it started with POxxxx. And of course the picture came out blurry


----------



## crazyboy

beartp515 said:


> Whoops...here it is.


Nice! Still waiting on mine.


----------



## The Motts

zwodubber said:


> Ok I got a picture of some of the ratchets the guys brought with them from Germany. From what I could understand they are a branch of Wera (almost like the Zyklops sets) and I forget the name but it started with POxxxx. And of course the picture came out blurry


Proxxon?


----------



## zwodubber

The Motts said:


> Proxxon?


Yes, I was just coming back to post that...


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## SK Sparky

So here's my new Makita 18v set. On the xmas list is the flashlight and jobsite radio. Just used the drill for the 1st time today. Had to use a hole saw to blast 3 2" pipes out the wall. Good way to break it in


----------



## electricworks805

Hey guys just got a new fault finding TDR and it's amazing. Works great plus it works on energized cables up to 60 volts. Only $279! :thumbsup:







http://t3innovation.com/store/index.php/fault-finders/snap-shot.html


----------



## chewy

My brother came around to show me his new drill, 18v lithium. Feels pretty good actually. Never seen one before thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## Josue

chewy said:


> My brother came around to show me his new still, 18v lithium. Feels pretty good actually. Never seen one before thought you guys might be interested.


Show that to Bduerler and he'll be sooo.....jealous:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> My brother came around to show me his new still, 18v lithium. Feels pretty good actually. Never seen one before thought you guys might be interested.


Looks like junk.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> Looks like junk.


FYI they are good tools.

Just check the price!!
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tools.asp?tool=power&Group_ID=19914&store=snapon-store


----------



## Frasbee

Josue said:


> FYI they are good tools.
> 
> Just check the price!!
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tools.asp?tool=power&Group_ID=19914&store=snapon-store


Oh my gosh, you're right!

It's a very expensive piece of junk!


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> Oh my gosh, you're right!
> 
> It's a very expensive piece of junk!


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:

I read the first sentence and said "Told ya!"

Then I read the second one and said...."Oh right....Frasbee":laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing::thumbup:
> 
> I read the first sentence and said "Told ya!"
> 
> Then I read the second one and said...."Oh right....Frasbee":laughing:


I'm just in an instigative mood.

I'm out of town and haven't laid my wife in over a week.


----------



## Josue

Again......Frasbee:lol:


----------



## fjl810

chewy said:


> My brother came around to show me his new still, 18v lithium. Feels pretty good actually. Never seen one before thought you guys might be interested.


 
I would never buy it, they have to be kidding with that color.:001_huh:


----------



## chewy

I like this little level, plus cold chisel and 5mm screwdriver both Bahco!


----------



## Josue

Nice! Nice!


----------



## beartp515

chewy said:


> I like this little level, plus cold chisel and 5mm screwdriver both Bahco!


I have that level....and love it!


----------



## bduerler

Josue said:


> Show that to Bduerler and he'll be sooo.....jealous:laughing:


I'm so ordering one now :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

My 10 year old crimper stopped functioning correctly today so I picked up an ideal. Much better than my old one


----------



## Holt

zwodubber said:


> My 10 year old crimper stopped functioning correctly today so I picked up an ideal. Much better than my old one


Those are great crimpers, just a warning though. Don't let them get wet as the black part will rust easily. Do yours have the ratchet on it that makes sure you press all the way down before they return to the open position?


----------



## d-fi

*new drivers plus..*

some new tools i got not too long ago,

i know in another thread people were asking if Wera made robertson drivers (square) with an 8 inch shaft, here is examples of a #1 and a number #2. 

My new robby #3 insulated, this thing is a beast (weight) compared to other Wera drivers. Will be handy for all the cutler panels we've been working on.

A pair of insulated Plus/Minus drivers, impulse purchase, the price was right we'll see how useful they become.

Insulated needle-nose pliers, bunch of bits, new flatblade, bonus insulated flatblade (thanks chad's :thumbsup.

Most interesting thing (i think) is the Wera impaktor and a bit. This was also was something i didn't really need, but am very interested to see if it lives up to the hype. Very little practical information on the net about the impaktor so i am going to (actually have already started ) put it through it paces for the next couple months and i'll get back to you guys with a real review. If i'm feeling really ambitious i might make a blog for it, we'll see how it goes


----------



## zwodubber

Holt said:


> Those are great crimpers, just a warning though. Don't let them get wet as the black part will rust easily. Do yours have the ratchet on it that makes sure you press all the way down before they return to the open position?


Unfortunately no ratchet but they still work great.


----------



## kawimudslinger

d-fi said:


> some new tools i got not too long ago,
> 
> i know in another thread people were asking if Wera made robertson drivers (square) with an 8 inch shaft, here is examples of a #1 and a number #2.
> 
> My new robby #3 insulated, this thing is a beast (weight) compared to other Wera drivers. Will be handy for all the cutler panels we've been working on.
> 
> A pair of insulated Plus/Minus drivers, impulse purchase, the price was right we'll see how useful they become.
> 
> Insulated needle-nose pliers, bunch of bits, new flatblade, bonus insulated flatblade (thanks chad's :thumbsup.
> 
> Most interesting thing (i think) is the Wera impaktor and a bit. This was also was something i didn't really need, but am very interested to see if it lives up to the hype. Very little practical information on the net about the impaktor so i am going to (actually have already started ) put it through it paces for the next couple months and i'll get back to you guys with a real review. If i'm feeling really ambitious i might make a blog for it, we'll see how it goes


Thanks for the info... i searched the Wera website and couldn't find a square #8 with a 8" shaft....ill really be interested in seeing how it holds up for you. I tried the Ideal #8 and it rounded in no time...my Wiha square is definitely wore to sh!t. And surprisingly, my Klein #8 with the new improved tip has held up perfectly for 9 months steady use....But im curious about the Wera....keep us updated!


----------



## Frasbee

kawimudslinger said:


> Thanks for the info... i searched the Wera website and couldn't find a square #8 with a 8" shaft....ill really be interested in seeing how it holds up for you. I tried the Ideal #8 and it rounded in no time...my Wiha square is definitely wore to sh!t. And surprisingly, my Klein #8 with the new improved tip has held up perfectly for 9 months steady use....But im curious about the Wera....keep us updated!


What the hell is a #8??


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> What the hell is a #8??


Freakin huge!


----------



## d-fi

kawimudslinger said:


> Thanks for the info... i searched the Wera website and couldn't find a square #8 with a 8" shaft....ill really be interested in seeing how it holds up for you. I tried the Ideal #8 and it rounded in no time...my Wiha square is definitely wore to sh!t. And surprisingly, my Klein #8 with the new improved tip has held up perfectly for 9 months steady use....But im curious about the Wera....keep us updated!


My Klien number #1 was worn out after about 8 months i was mainly using it for receptacles and since i use a drill for the majority of my finishing work i thought it should last longer then that. My number #2 Klien is in an attic somewhere under about 4' of insulation :laughing:

if you want a 8" wera just look for a 200mm shaft. The drivers have been nice so far.




Frasbee said:


> What the hell is a #8??


Canadian Thing  #8 is referring to the screw size so a number #2 robertson (most common driver here) generally fits a number #8 screw. Lots of Canadian sparky's call their drivers by the screw size. So a number #1 robby is a number #6 screw. i think its a little strange myself, but everyone here knows what your talking about when you say pass me your "6" or "8" so gets the job done


----------



## Dave L

Picked this up From Flea Bay for $10. Mora Craftline TopQ Electrician.It has a nice grip to it and the stainless blade is really sharp. Im looking forward to using it.


----------



## Acadian9

d-fi said:


> Canadian Thing  #8 is referring to the screw size so a number #2 robertson (most common driver here) generally fits a number #8 screw. Lots of Canadian sparky's call their drivers by the screw size. So a number #1 robby is a number #6 screw. i think its a little strange myself, but everyone here knows what your talking about when you say pass me your "6" or "8" so gets the job done


#1 Robertson is called a "green robbie" and a #2 Robertson is called a "red robbie" where I am. "6" and "8" must be a Western thing lol.


----------



## sparky970

I really like the Craftsman beak jaw adjustable wrench. Very universal and great for tight spots.


----------



## RobRoy

Makes crimping 4/0 a BREEZE!!!!!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## brian john

I just recieved this

http://www.megger.com/us/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=635&Description=digital low resistance ohm


----------



## Zog

brian john said:


> I just recieved this
> 
> http://www.megger.com/us/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=635&Description=digital low resistance ohm


Thought you swore never to buy a megger product again?


----------



## jordan_paul

I won the cordless sawzall today at a supplier dinner. The Dewalt rep had a contest running, fastest one to screw in 5 screws won prizes. I won that with a time of 8.39 seconds.

The rest I bought at really good prices. Looking foward to seeing what the Klein multimeter is like, after talking to the Fluke, Klein and Ideal reps, they all said this model was most comparable to the Fluke 117.

The Supplier didn't have any Klein cases left so he threw me the Fluke one. Also ordered the Klein circuit finder and got a couple of Greenlee hats and pencils etc. The chineese food they served was good as well.


----------



## That's It?

jordan_paul said:


> The Dewalt rep had a contest running, fastest one to screw in 5 screws won prizes. I won that with a time of 8.39 seconds.


You beat my time by 0.06 seconds. I didn't win though the fastest time was 6.32.


----------



## kawimudslinger

jordan_paul said:


> I won the cordless sawzall today at a supplier dinner. The Dewalt rep had a contest running, fastest one to screw in 5 screws won prizes. I won that with a time of 8.39 seconds.
> 
> The rest I bought at really good prices. Looking foward to seeing what the Klein multimeter is like, after talking to the Fluke, Klein and Ideal reps, they all said this model was most comparable to the Fluke 117.
> 
> The Supplier didn't have any Klein cases left so he threw me the Fluke one. Also ordered the Klein circuit finder and got a couple of Greenlee hats and pencils etc. The chineese food they served was good as well.


What's with the Klein tin banger knife?


----------



## jordan_paul

kawimudslinger said:


> What's with the Klein tin banger knife?


It was cheap lol. I'm just going to keep it in the truck and use it for whatever. I might even gut a deer with it.


----------



## chewy

New stud finder, hope it goes well for what I paid!


----------



## zwodubber

I picked this one up a while back not knowing what to expect, Ive had some really crappy ones. I was surprised with how well it works and I definitely think it's the best one I've had


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I picked this one up a while back not knowing what to expect, Ive had some really crappy ones. I was surprised with how well it works and I definitely think it's the best one I've had


That one was there and part of the trial demonstration board and it worked good, but I really needed the 38mm depth of drywall for commerical work though, some fire rated walls are 2x 16mm fire rated drywall and my $10 Stanley wasnt cutting it at all.


----------



## zwodubber

Yeah, I just need the cheaper ones for typical drywall etc...


----------



## kawimudslinger

jordan_paul said:


> It was cheap lol. I'm just going to keep it in the truck and use it for whatever. I might even gut a deer with it.


haha yea they are pretty cool. I have a few Klein Knives and they hold up really well.


----------



## crazyboy

M12 inspection camera, 2 batteries, charger, and m12 driver for $186.00 :thumbup:


----------



## tomthenailer

Where?


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up today to replace the milwaukee I returned.


----------



## Chippy

Just got myself a Milwaukee M12 set and a Stiletto framing hammer


----------



## tomthenailer

Came today from chads toolbox. First time buying from them but not the last.


----------



## zwodubber

tomthenailer said:


> Came today from chads toolbox. First time buying from them but not the last.


Nice! Didn't know Wera made the bottle opener, I was actually going to get the Klein one.

Time to hit the website!

Thanks for the post and enjoy the tools :thumbsup:


----------



## tomthenailer

Came as a freebie with the wera 6 piece set. Either the bottle opener or an anniversary knife. No matter how crowded my bag gets that opener will have a spot.


----------



## zwodubber

tomthenailer said:


> Came as a freebie with the wera 6 piece set. Either the bottle opener or an anniversary knife. No matter how crowded my bag gets that opener will have a spot.


That's what I get for using Amazon, no freebies with my set


----------



## zwodubber

well tomthenailer because of you I have a 6 piece chiseldriver set on order. And yes, I went with the bottle opener freebie...

I had been contemplating this set and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Josue

I want some chisel drivers like those.


----------



## Frasbee

I remember some [email protected] on this forum gave me **** because I mentioned I owned those, like I could somehow accidentally put it in a live panel while touching my d*ck to a wet steel pole.

The only reason why I had to replace my first chiseldriver is because it got "lost". My 2nd one looks like is still has a new tip after having it for a year.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> I remember some [email protected] on this forum gave me **** because I mentioned I owned those, like I could somehow accidentally put it in a live panel while touching my d*ck to a wet steel pole.
> 
> The only reason why I had to replace my first chiseldriver is because it got "lost". My 2nd one looks like is still has a new tip after having it for a year.


Was that me??:whistling2:

Because I remember I once told someone not to chisel near conduit and he said that he tries not to chisel into live wires. Was it you????

I didn't give you a hard time.....just made a sincerely stupid comment.:laughing:


----------



## beartp515

Saw these today.....thought what the hell. Really like the look and feel of the strippers. Hopefully the are as functional. The pliers look like Channellock and Knipex had a baby. We shall see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

beartp515 said:


> Saw these today.....thought what the hell. Really like the look and feel of the strippers. Hopefully the are as functional. The pliers look like Channellock and Knipex had a baby. We shall see.


 
What's that square area in the stripper handles for?


----------



## beartp515

MechanicalDVR said:


> What's that square area in the stripper handles for?


There is a spring and a lock. Like on the reflex ideal ones. I hate the springs so I take them out. And didn't need the lock to hold them shut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

beartp515 said:


> There is a spring and a lock. Like on the reflex ideal ones. I hate the springs so I take them out. And didn't need the lock to hold them shut


 
Ahh agreed, not much into that style either.


----------



## beartp515

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ahh agreed, not much into that style either.


They are really nice though. I will take a pic of the top so people can see that they are built well.


----------



## beartp515

Here's the topline of the strippers. They aren't going to get stupid if you try twisting something.


----------



## cjb123

Where did u get them


----------



## beartp515

cjb123 said:


> Where did u get them


Got them from one of the supply houses here in MI. They are on the website also.


----------



## fjl810

They say 6 in 1 reaming; wire striping; bolt cutter; wire cutter; pliers; loop maker.:001_huh:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Looks like the handles on the channellocks are bare at the ends for reaming conduit too


----------



## beartp515

cdnelectrician said:


> Looks like the handles on the channellocks are bare at the ends for reaming conduit too


Yep. Those get a score of meh. Take them or leave em. Nothing special. Basically channellocks with a button. Strippers rock though.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Where are they made?


----------



## beartp515

Made in Taiwan. Seems like alot more tools are being made there now.


----------



## RobRoy

Today I got the new Klein tape measure, Fluke tick tracer, and a 9" level that lights up. Can't wait to use it when I need the light!


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> Today I got the new Klein tape measure, Fluke tick tracer, and a 9" level that lights up. Can't wait to use it when I need the light!


Is that tape measure a re-branded Fat-max?


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Is that tape measure a re-branded Fat-max?


Way better than the crap max....
And the other one in the pic is the husky. It was ok, when it was new, but that thing has seen much better days!
The new Klein is great.


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> Way better than the crap max....
> And the other one in the pic is the husky. It was ok, when it was new, but that thing has seen much better days!
> The new Klein is great.


Looks like its a re-branded Komeleon, http://www.komelonusa.com/products.asp?dvn=1&cat=1&sct=25&product_id=55 I knew I had seen them somewhere. I read or heard somewhere that the magnetic tip is really handy for extending down and picking up screws if you drop them when up a ladder :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Looks like its a re-branded Komeleon, http://www.komelonusa.com/products.asp?dvn=1&cat=1&sct=25&product_id=55 I knew I had seen them somewhere. I read or heard somewhere that the magnetic tip is really handy for extending down and picking up screws if you drop them when up a ladder :laughing:


Or, if you're a real electrician, you might need to hit a piece of strut down the wall. I don't think those magnets are rated to stick to Cat 5e:laughing:

Klein, or komelon, my company buys me what I put on the tickets. I have whatever I need. :whistling2:


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> Or, if you're a real electrician, you might need to hit a piece of strut down the wall. I don't think those magnets are rated to stick to Cat 5e:laughing:
> 
> Klein, or komelon, my company buys me what I put on the tickets. I have whatever I need. :whistling2:


Only electricians would still be installing Cat 5e though :laughing: 

But seriously, Komelon's a reputable brand and a good tape so its good to see that Klein hasnt completely sold itself out to the lowest bidder.


----------



## BBQ

chewy said:


> Only electricians would still be installing Cat 5e though :laughing:


I install what the customer wants and many still spec 5e


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Only electricians would still be installing Cat 5e though :laughing:
> 
> But seriously, Komelon's a reputable brand and a good tape so its good to see that Klein hasnt completely sold itself out to the lowest bidder.


I've never heard of them, until you mentioned them. I'm going to look into the other tools they make now. Thanks.


----------



## amptech

robroy952 said:


> Or, if you're a real electrician, you might need to hit a piece of strut down the wall. I don't think those magnets are rated to stick to Cat 5e:laughing:
> 
> Klein, or komelon, my company buys me what I put on the tickets. I have whatever I need. :whistling2:


Magnets on the end of the tape measure come in handy when wiring a red iron building. Also keeps you from having to bend over to pick up metal stuff.


----------



## amptech

beartp515 said:


> Saw these today.....thought what the hell. Really like the look and feel of the strippers. Hopefully the are as functional. The pliers look like Channellock and Knipex had a baby. We shall see.


Got my Milwaukee strippers today. They appear to be seriously heavy-duty. I'll put them through the test tomorrow.


----------



## beartp515

amptech said:


> Got my Milwaukee strippers today. They appear to be seriously heavy-duty. I'll put them through the test tomorrow.


So far so good for me. Don't have to carry so many tools now. It's nice.


----------



## Frasbee

robroy952 said:


> Way better than the crap max....
> And the other one in the pic is the husky. It was ok, when it was new, but that thing has seen much better days!
> The new Klein is great.


Wait until the numbers and lines on the bottom wear off and you lose one or both of the magnets.


----------



## RobRoy

Frasbee said:


> Wait until the numbers and lines on the bottom wear off and you lose one or both of the magnets.


I'm very rough on my tools. This is my old Husky tape measure, that is a little over a year old. I still have both magnets, and all the numbers :whistling2:
It's being replaced because it doesn't retract very well anymore. I'm quite sure the new Klein/Kolemon I have will hold up better than this one.
There's only one real way to find out.......:thumbup:
What kind of tape measuring device do you use?


----------



## tomthenailer

The husky 25'. When the magnets come out or the tape twists, you take it to HD and they give you a new one. Best tape I've found, and a lifetime warranty to boot.


----------



## rdr

zwodubber said:


> well tomthenailer because of you I have a 6 piece chiseldriver set on order. And yes, I went with the bottle opener freebie...
> 
> I had been contemplating this set and finally pulled the trigger.


No robbies in that or I would seriously consider that one myself. :no:



beartp515 said:


> Saw these today.....thought what the hell. Really like the look and feel of the strippers. Hopefully the are as functional. The pliers look like Channellock and Knipex had a baby. We shall see.


Like those strippers. I badly need a new pair never and a level but never see any I like at stores or supply houses. Need to look around some online. I did finally pick up a pair of these today. Almost broken in but not quite enough to make them talk right out of the package which is different. We'll see if they live up to the hype tomorrow.


----------



## Frasbee

robroy952 said:


> I'm very rough on my tools. This is my old Husky tape measure, that is a little over a year old. I still have both magnets, and all the numbers :whistling2:
> It's being replaced because it doesn't retract very well anymore. I'm quite sure the new Klein/Kolemon I have will hold up better than this one.
> There's only one real way to find out.......:thumbup:
> What kind of tape measuring device do you use?


Fatmax.

I still have the klein 35' but it sits in my wifes toolbox in the apartment. Bottom numbers for the first foot are all but completely rubbed off and I think I managed to keep one of the magnets. Didn't last me much more than a year and I'm _not_ tough on things like tape measures. It does retract just fine, though.


----------



## 42ndego

thegoldenboy said:


> Here's my new 4 pc. Milwaukee M18 set. Sawzall, Impact, Hammer Drill and Flashlight.
> 
> My DMM magically went missing so I went out and picked up a Klein just to get me by for now. It works.


I have the same set. Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

New gear finally arrived from the US.


----------



## chewy

Picture...


----------



## Chippy

Wera rapidaptor and some mini Wiha drivers


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up this morning. I'm in the process of moving and minor remodeling as I get in the house. It worked very well on the plaster and lathe minus the massive amount of dust it kicked up.












One room done...


----------



## beartp515

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up this morning. I'm in the process of moving and minor remodeling as I get in the house. It worked very well on the plaster and lathe minus the massive amount of dust it kicked up.
> 
> One room done...


You need a dust bowl. Made by Rack-a-tiers. Worth its weight in gold!


----------



## zwodubber

beartp515 said:


> You need a dust bowl. Made by Rack-a-tiers. Worth its weight in gold!


Yep, after 1 room I ate a ****load of dust and don't plan on doing it again :thumbsup:


----------



## beartp515

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/RT/Drillers_DustBowl.htm

hope this helps.


----------



## B W E

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up this morning. I'm in the process of moving and minor remodeling as I get in the house. It worked very well on the plaster and lathe minus the massive amount of dust it kicked up.
> 
> One room done...


Home depot sells those for $29, in 6" and 4", with arbor and pilot.


----------



## zwodubber

B W E said:


> Home depot sells those for $29, in 6" and 4", with arbor and pilot.


Got it at the depot for $29 (6") but it only comes with the pilot. I used the arbor/pilot from my 13 piece kit.

The one pictured is from depot's website


----------



## That's It?

See there is good advice on this site, not just arguing.:thumbsup: Took joethemechanic's advice and got an analog meter.








Thanks you MechanicalDVR.


----------



## zwodubber

I have to post the before picture just because I am so glad that room is almost done... Painting that red and yellow trim was ridiculous. And this isn't the worst of the color schemes in the house :whistling2:


----------



## That's It?

What did Ronald Mcdonald live there?


----------



## zwodubber

That's It? said:


> What did Ronald Mcdonald live there?


Closet doors where yellow, door panels were yellow with red trim. What a nightmare.


----------



## kf5aeo

That's It? said:


> See there is good advice on this site, not just arguing.:thumbsup: Took joethemechanic's advice and got an analog meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you MechanicalDVR.


Got a simpson 260 series 6 from pawn shop $50
simpson 260 series 6xlp $33 total ebay
simpson 270 series 2 $40 from random junk store

gonna start an old meter collection to go with my old gun collection.
why not right?


----------



## Jlarson

I finally jumped on the mini drill and impact driver bandwagon 










If they last through a marathon xmas production line build they're keepers :laughing:


----------



## B W E

Finished it last night. Well, by "finished" I mean it's shootable. Certainly not done though.


----------



## electricalperson

i dont get why so many people use impact drills. i hate it when my apprentices use them on machine screws. most of the stuff we do we dont need that much torque. ive used regular cordless drills and regular corded drills and never had a use for an impact drill


----------



## Lz_69

electricalperson said:


> i dont get why so many people use impact drills. i hate it when my apprentices use them on machine screws. most of the stuff we do we dont need that much torque. ive used regular cordless drills and regular corded drills and never had a use for an impact drill


They are a lot better when you have to start driving lots of longer decking screws, for backing as example, because they don't have the tendancy to cam out or chew up screw heads like standard drills do.


----------



## zwodubber

electricalperson said:


> i dont get why so many people use impact drills. i hate it when my apprentices use them on machine screws. most of the stuff we do we dont need that much torque. ive used regular cordless drills and regular corded drills and never had a use for an impact drill


Because as long as you are using an impact it always sounds like you are working... 

JK, I use my impacts almost 90% of the time simply because of less applied pressure and I have yet to strip the head of a screw. I use a drill/driver on weaker screws I know the impact would tear apart.


----------



## chewy

Our family exchanged parcels early this year due to the fact we are heading away for Christmas. I wish I got one of these earlier, its crazy with screws and lags. Just tried it on concrete sleeve anchors and it works well.


----------



## rdr

electricalperson said:


> i dont get why so many people use impact drills. i hate it when my apprentices use them on machine screws. most of the stuff we do we dont need that much torque. ive used regular cordless drills and regular corded drills and never had a use for an impact drill


Just got done with a job that was about 90 percent tapcons for everything. Impacts are the cat's ass once you learn where that line is between enough and too much. Day to day on wood or metal frame, not so much unless you had to run lag bolts.


----------



## Big John

I'm doing a lot of work on an old-timber building. Driving screws in that stuff kills batteries, my wrist, and the screws. I'm gonna spring for a small impact as soon as I make up my mind. Not sure I trust Dewalt anymore.

-John


----------



## socalelect

B W E said:


> Finished it last night. Well, by "finished" I mean it's shootable. Certainly not done though.


 
how do you get away with a pistol grip in ca>?


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> I'm doing a lot of work on an old-timber building. Driving screws in that stuff kills batteries, my wrist, and the screws. I'm gonna spring for a small impact as soon as I make up my mind. Not sure I trust Dewalt anymore.
> 
> -John


I reckon you should go for the Milwaukee M12 impact, so once you have the batteries and charger you can pick up some of the other 12v tools like the multitool and hackzall.


----------



## Bagels

Anyone use this bad boy? Wondering how the Ideal bits hold up...


----------



## amptech

I've got a couple of those sets. I ended up epoxying the reamer in another handle that had lost the bit shank. The thread tap works well.


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> i dont get why so many people use impact drills. i hate it when my apprentices use them on machine screws. most of the stuff we do we dont need that much torque. ive used regular cordless drills and regular corded drills and never had a use for an impact drill


You're just old and set in your ways.

Impacts are best for virtually 100% of fastening needs. They're faster, easier, and less likely to damage screws. You'll rarely cam out a screw. 

Over tightening is only an issue for people that have never used them, or don't understand that the "clacking" sound is torquing, and not a clutch slipping.


----------



## Bkessler

Frasbee said:


> You're just old and set in your ways.
> 
> Impacts are best for virtually 100% of fastening needs. They're faster, easier, and less likely to damage screws. You'll rarely cam out a screw.
> 
> Over tightening is only an issue for people that have never used them, or don't understand that the "clacking" sound is torquing, and not a clutch slipping.


Also, lock washers are your friends.


----------



## MattMc

That ideal screwdriver is pretty good, the bits last fairly long time. I have switched to kliens 11 in 1 because of the 2 extra nut driver sizes, perfect for roof top units.


----------



## bobmarlon




----------



## BBQ

Bkessler said:


> Also, lock washers are your friends.


Lock washers are junk.


----------



## Frasbee

BBQ said:


> Lock washers are junk.


Why do you think that?

We use them all the time.


----------



## Sparky208

Bagels said:


> Anyone use this bad boy? Wondering how the Ideal bits hold up...


My old helper had one, he broke the tap so he got mad and cut it in half with the bandsaw, what a dumb ass. He is a hot head so I guess that made him feel better.


----------



## nrp3

Megabeast service conductor tester:

http://www.arnettindustries.com/beastsconnection.php


----------



## zwodubber

All this talk of guns I needed something to hold me over. Mossberg JIC.


----------



## beartp515

zwodubber said:


> All this talk of guns I needed something to hold me over. Mossberg JIC.


Just in case......very nice! Thinking if getting one myself. How do you like it?


----------



## zwodubber

beartp515 said:


> Just in case......very nice! Thinking if getting one myself. How do you like it?


Always liked these, just never owned my own. Also came with the long barrel and buttstock.


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> All this talk of guns I needed something to hold me over. Mossberg JIC.


 
Are you taking that shooter to work mate?

You could holesaw the back out of a recepticle box and slide it over the muzzle then fire a light birdshot load instead of using a jab saw :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Here's my JIC bedside home defense kit!


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Are you taking that shooter to work mate?
> 
> You could holesaw the back out of a recepticle box and slide it over the muzzle then fire a light birdshot load instead of using a jab saw :laughing:


:laughing: I wasn't planning on it but now that you mention it I could save some time cutting holes in drywall...


----------



## Bagels

Ended up getting the Ideal conduit wiring kit with all those extras. Handle's a little light for my taste but the tap and reamer bits can also fit into a 5in1 Klein handle, very useful.


----------



## Mptoth380

Bagels said:


> Ended up getting the Ideal conduit wiring kit with all those extras. Handle's a little light for my taste but the tap and reamer bits can also fit into a 5in1 Klein handle, very useful.


Where did you get this from? I've been looking for a bit and haven't seen it in stores


----------



## Bagels

Ebay brand new for about $42 shipped. Saw them on amazon for 54 shipped. It was the reamer that sold it. You can chuck it up in a drill.


----------



## RobRoy

Upgrade from the 787 to the 789!


----------



## Greg

Sweet Meter :thumbsup: I've been trying to convince the wife to let me spend the money on the 789. I had to make a compromise, I just just picked up a 87-V on Friday.


----------



## Frasbee

Greg said:


> Sweet Meter :thumbsup: I've been trying to convince the wife to let me spend the money on the 789. I had to make a compromise, I just just picked up a 87-V on Friday.


Besides a purchase like a car I can't imagine having to ask my wife about any purchase. Why not keep a separate account?


----------



## RobRoy

Greg said:


> Sweet Meter :thumbsup: I've been trying to convince the wife to let me spend the money on the 789. I had to make a compromise, I just just picked up a 87-V on Friday.


If you are going to spend $400, you might as well spend $860, and get the one you wanted! :thumbup:


----------



## chewy

Just picked up the milwaukee saw stand and got 20% off. Should be good for aluminium work no more kneeling on the ground for cutting trunking. Its rock solid and has a 500lbs capacity.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## chewy

Shame to put my beat up old saw on it haha

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## randomkiller

chewy said:


> Shame to put my beat up old saw on it haha
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


 
That's a good saw unless it's been abused. I like those Makitas.


----------



## mnelectrician

Frasbee said:


> Besides a purchase like a car I can't imagine having to ask my wife about any purchase. Why not keep a separate account?


You got her trained good I like to see that. Lol


----------



## chewy

randomkiller said:


> That's a good saw unless it's been abused. I like those Makitas.


Yes, I like it, still cuts square and accurate, I bought it off a mate second hand. I just have to get some parts for it, the bevel controls and slide lock are missing off the back, I suspect it was pulled off a truck bed and they sheared off but should be easy to replace if I can find the parts.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mnelectrician said:


> You got her trained good I like to see that. Lol


 
Hell, my wife goes out and pretty much buys me anything I mention when it comes to tools, guns, and or dive gear.


----------



## mnelectrician

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hell, my wife goes out and pretty much buys me anything I mention when it comes to tools, guns, and or dive gear.


You cant beat that. A lot of households it seems the other way around it seems.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mnelectrician said:


> You cant beat that. A lot of households it seems the other way around it seems.


 
I knew the first time I talked to her she was a keeper.


----------



## zwodubber

I picked this up this morning and wish I would have gotten it a long time ago. Cut in a few boxes and used the sanding pads at home on some things I had to spackle, loving it so far :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I picked this up this morning and wish I would have gotten it a long time ago. Cut in a few boxes and used the sanding pads at home on some things I had to spackle, loving it so far :thumbsup:


The sanding pads with a fine grit are good for the treatment of callused troll feet, haha.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## That's It?

chewy said:


> The sanding pads with a fine grit are good for the treatment of callused troll feet, haha.


 You laugh but it does work. Also a tiny pair of ***** can make quick work of an ingrown toenail.


----------



## chewy

That's It? said:


> You laugh but it does work. Also a tiny pair of ***** can make quick work of an ingrown toenail.


My klein midget ***** are all I use for my nails actually.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I picked this up this morning and wish I would have gotten it a long time ago. Cut in a few boxes and used the sanding pads at home on some things I had to spackle, loving it so far :thumbsup:


So it's good for dry wall sanding?

*Hmmmmm...*


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> So it's good for dry wall sanding?
> 
> *Hmmmmm...*


Worked great on drywall and old sheetrock. Comes with 3 grits for drywall and 3 grits for wood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frasbee said:


> So it's good for dry wall sanding?
> 
> *Hmmmmm...*


 
Sanding drywall with a pad that small will leave hollows that will show up a mile away once painted. When sanding spackle/compound you want a pad that is as big as possible.


----------



## chadw

I'm dying to know how the new milwaukee sawzall works with the drill grip???


----------



## zwodubber

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sanding drywall with a pad that small will leave hollows that will show up a mile away once painted. When sanding spackle/compound you want a pad that is as big as possible.


I'm not a big drywall guy, what do you mean hollows? 

Basically what I needed to sand was a receptacle hole I cutout and then decided I did not like the position. I put the original piece of sheetrock back in, supported it and then pressed the spackle in pretty tight and a little thicker than the wall on the entire piece. I let it dry and used this to sand it smooth with the wall. Looks OK to me, but I'm no pro with this. I don't plan on using it to sand any drywall/sheetrock holes larger than that.


----------



## zwodubber

Ok I got a before and after of a 1" hole I patched and sanded with the multitool. The paint is still wet in the after pic.





















This was the receptacle cutout I filled and also used the multitool. Obviously the texture doesn't match the original but oh well. I didn't take a before picture but here is how it looks. Paint is still wet in this one also.











close up











I'm fine with the results as it took a little to get the feel of the tool. Any tips would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I'm not a big drywall guy, what do you mean hollows?
> 
> Basically what I needed to sand was a receptacle hole I cutout and then decided I did not like the position. I put the original piece of sheetrock back in, supported it and then pressed the spackle in pretty tight and a little thicker than the wall on the entire piece. I let it dry and used this to sand it smooth with the wall. Looks OK to me, but I'm no pro with this. I don't plan on using it to sand any drywall/sheetrock holes larger than that.


Shine a torch on the wall nearly parrallel with the wall and the bumps and dips will show up because of the shadows.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Shine a torch on the wall nearly parrallel with the wall and the bumps and dips will show up because of the shadows.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


OK, so basically the bigger the hole the bigger pad you want to use so the patch stays even with the original work. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> OK, so basically the bigger the hole the bigger pad you want to use so the patch stays even with the original work. Thanks :thumbsup:


Well in an ideal world you wouldnt need to sand it, thats what you use your drywall knives for to smooth over the plaster/spackle. The Thai plasterers on my site are only spot sanding their work, its pretty amazing as I have plastered a few rooms when we have been doing some remodelling and it isnt as easy as people think to get it looking right if you have sun shining on the wall as the imperfections are really noticeable.


----------



## eutecticalloy

chadw said:


> I'm dying to know how the new milwaukee sawzall works with the drill grip???


I have the milwaukee hack zall and I love it. Perfect for emt, and smaller cuts. I wouldn't maker out your only sawzall. My shop has a dewalt corded sawzall and a milwaukee band saw


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Well in an ideal world you wouldnt need to sand it, thats what you use your drywall knives for to smooth over the plaster/spackle. The Thai plasterers on my site are only spot sanding their work, its pretty amazing as I have plastered a few rooms when we have been doing some remodelling and it isnt as easy as people think to get it looking right if you have sun shining on the wall as the imperfections are really noticeable.


Yeah, I guess I should have mentioned I only have a small 1" knife which is why I had to sand it. It would have been a lot easier with a 4" or larger...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> I'm not a big drywall guy, what do you mean hollows?
> 
> .


 

A typical compound patch over a nail/screw spot is about a 8"-9" circle, if you sand it with a small pad like that it won't be flat, if you checked the area with a 12" straight edge you'll see it has low spots that will show up after painting.


----------



## zwodubber

Few small things I picked up this week. The gloves were great while working outside as snow squalls were hitting us.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> Few small things I picked up this week. The gloves were great while working outside as snow squalls were hitting us.


Do you have a company card or work for yourself?


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> Do you have a company card or work for yourself?


I work for a company and have a gas card. General rule is we provide all hand tools under 14" and they provide power tools. 

Well an 18V milwaukee kit is not enough for me :whistling2: 

I'm a tool junkie, if I see something that can make my life easier I get it. I've been fortunate enough to have a ton of work and am getting paid well so 
i have been reinvesting that money in tools...


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I work for a company and have a gas card. General rule is we provide all hand tools under 14" and they provide power tools.
> 
> Well an 18V milwaukee kit is not enough for me :whistling2:
> 
> I'm a tool junkie, if I see something that can make my life easier I get it. I've been fortunate enough to have a ton of work and am getting paid well so
> i have been reinvesting that money in tools...


So they have to provide rulers and tape measures over 14"? :laughing:


----------



## Greg

Frasbee said:


> Besides a purchase like a car I can't imagine having to ask my wife about any purchase. Why not keep a separate account?



I understand what you are saying but it is easier to pay the bills and not have to shift money around between accounts. Besides the wife and I have been married 20 years for a reason, we learn to make compromises and not be selfish. Besides I usually get what I want. All you have to do is look at my dive gear, guns, fishing poles, tools, and home theater.

Just a side note I have learned how to get the last word with my wife, it's "Yes Dear" :laughing:


----------



## eutecticalloy

I just got the Veto Pro Pac TP3. Its pretty sweet.

http://www.vetopropac.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_524x474/TP3 3-4 with tools 1.jpg


----------



## Frasbee

eutecticalloy said:


> I just got the Veto Pro Pac TP3. Its pretty sweet.
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_524x474/TP3 3-4 with tools 1.jpg


I don't think that would work well for me. I like a bottomless sleeve for my long screwdrivers.


----------



## Bagels

Found this bad boy in a lot of toolboxes I bought off a guy. Sweet find!


----------



## jordandunlop

Here's my latest purchase: 125 ft. Got it at Wesburne for 35.00:thumbsup:


----------



## local134gt

Just won these at an auction tonight, Got the TE-5 W/ dust collection unit for $190 and the KO set for $85. Not too bad huh?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Nice! Decent prices too!!

You know what's sad? I went to the supply house yesterday to pick up some supplies, and decided on a new tool purchase. 

I got excited when I picked out a #2 Sq. drive Klein Screwdriver. 

>$10 and I was stoked.


----------



## Acadian9

Bought these on eBay 2 weeks ago and got them in the mail yesterday. Cost me about $40 with shipping. 

Too bad I'm in school now so it'll be a while before I can test them out.


----------



## rdr

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Nice! Decent prices too!!
> 
> You know what's sad? I went to the supply house yesterday to pick up some supplies, and decided on a new tool purchase.
> 
> I got excited when I picked out a #2 Sq. drive Klein Screwdriver.
> 
> >$10 and I was stoked.



Now get you a #1 (green) for plugging and switching and you'll be most of the way there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

Acadian9 said:


> Bought these on eBay 2 weeks ago and got them in the mail yesterday. Cost me about $40 with shipping.
> 
> Too bad I'm in school now so it'll be a while before I can test them out.


I still don't quite get the point of those. Why not just get the adjustable wrench pliers?


----------



## Acadian9

Frasbee said:


> I still don't quite get the point of those. Why not just get the adjustable wrench pliers?


These get better grip on rounded nuts. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2DDQ5ox-yc


----------



## cdnelectrician

Frasbee said:


> I still don't quite get the point of those. Why not just get the adjustable wrench pliers?


You won't use them often, but the time that you will (combined with some penetrating oil) they will be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## albert

*855 Smart Bender*

My latest addition was picked up new out of Ohio. It is an older model that sat in the showroom unused. Added the better pendant and it works great.

I hope it makes money otherwise it's just another toy.

Regards,

Albert in Oakville


----------



## Sparky208

albert said:


> My latest addition was picked up new out of Ohio. It is an older model that sat in the showroom unused. Added the better pendant and it works great.
> 
> I hope it makes money otherwise it's just another toy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Albert in Oakville


That's a nice bender, I wish my boss would buy a new one


----------



## beartp515

albert said:


> My latest addition was picked up new out of Ohio. It is an older model that sat in the showroom unused. Added the better pendant and it works great.
> 
> I hope it makes money otherwise it's just another toy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Albert in Oakville


I worked for a company that had that, it was frickin Sweet!


----------



## SteveO.

albert said:


> My latest addition was picked up new out of Ohio. It is an older model that sat in the showroom unused. Added the better pendant and it works great.
> 
> I hope it makes money otherwise it's just another toy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Albert in Oakville


Very nice! That ones about 12-14 years old, isn't it? Looks like the first smart bender I ever used.


----------



## albert

SteveO. said:


> Very nice! That ones about 12-14 years old, isn't it? Looks like the first smart bender I ever used.


 
It has the latest control boards and required the newer pendant. The only difference is the bottom of the frame does not have the forklift supports.

I think it was 4-5 years old.


----------



## SteveO.

albert said:


> It has the latest control boards and required the newer pendant. The only difference is the bottom of the frame does not have the forklift supports.
> 
> I think it was 4-5 years old.


Nice pickup. I guess not much has changed with the look of them but they sure are nice benders. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy

My first dewalt product, impulse buy but I'm beginning to like the 17oz for tapping things lightly into place compared to the 22oz. The drywall saw is a Vaughan and first impressions is its really nice, made in Japan.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## zwodubber

Had ordered this for a project we are currently working on hoping to save some time, I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## someguy

Found a set of 6 Wera Kraftform 334 drivers for $34. Are these the drivers everyone has been praising and if so is that a good price? My Klein's are wearing out and I'm looking for something new. Around here, EVERYONE has the same Klein screwdrivers and the same Klein pliers. Need something different.


----------



## zwodubber

Few small items I picked up after my tape and light "walked off" a job site...


Happy with them all so far.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> Few small items I picked up after my tape and light "walked off" a job site...
> 
> 
> Happy with them all so far.


I had the coast flashlight once. It was SUPER bright after new batteries were put in, but became super dim after only an hour or 2 after use. Worst 50 dollars I ever spent.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> I had the coast flashlight once. It was SUPER bright after new batteries were put in, but became super dim after only an hour or 2 after use. Worst 50 dollars I ever spent.


It has two modes, 210 lumens run 3 hours and 60 Lumens is like 22 hours give or take


----------



## 42ndego

zwodubber said:


> It has two modes, 210 lumens run 3 hours and 60 Lumens is like 22 hours give or take


I was looking into getting one of those. Is it worth it for the money?


----------



## 42ndego

Greg said:


> I understand what you are saying but it is easier to pay the bills and not have to shift money around between accounts. Besides the wife and I have been married 20 years for a reason, we learn to make compromises and not be selfish. Besides I usually get what I want. All you have to do is look at my dive gear, guns, fishing poles, tools, and home theater.
> 
> Just a side note I have learned how to get the last word with my wife, it's "Yes Dear" :laughing:


Good man:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

42ndego said:


> I was looking into getting one of those. Is it worth it for the money?


 
I've been using a Coleman 160 lumen model since Christmas and it's still on the same batteries and I use it alot. It's @ $28.


----------



## 42ndego

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've been using a Coleman 160 lumen model since Christmas and it's still on the same batteries and I use it alot. It's @ $28.


Where did you pick it up?


----------



## RobRoy

We got this off EBay. $200 for the crimper, and $800 for the dies. 









It crimps 8 AWG thru 600 MCM. 








It also stamps the gauge when you crimp!

















It cuts wire, even ACSR!!!:thumbup:








My Schwinn beach cruiser I picked up on Sunday. This is a fun toy!:whistling2:


----------



## Mptoth380

Small time stuff but just got these in finally after a two week wait from chads. Kind of pissed the wera sq driver is made in czech rep. Hm oh well.


----------



## Flectric

Czech rep. borders germany, most likely they do it to keep cost down, the quality it there. Nice buy with the Felo's, I feel they are the best screwdrivers out there.


----------



## shawnrmc

*new meter*

got to get a new meter any idea,klein,fluke greenlee


----------



## Mptoth380

Flectric said:


> Czech rep. borders germany, most likely they do it to keep cost down, the quality it there. Nice buy with the Felo's, I feel they are the best screwdrivers out there.


Makes sense for the cost. I'm gonna put it to the test today so well make the final verdict then lol. And yea I love Felo drivers!! I'm slowly building up a full set


----------



## bduerler

shawnrmc said:


> got to get a new meter any idea,klein,fluke greenlee


go with either fluke or ideal. stay away from the other 2


----------



## RobRoy

shawnrmc said:


> got to get a new meter any idea,klein,fluke greenlee


http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=ktM_T9-IEOTMiQK39q2ZAQ&ved=0CG4Q8wIwAw

This is a pretty good meter. It is compact, has an amp meter, and auto selects ac/dc.


----------



## GEORGE D

Frasbee said:


> I had the coast flashlight once. It was SUPER bright after new batteries were put in, but became super dim after only an hour or 2 after use. Worst 50 dollars I ever spent.


I'll 2nd that, I have it and it doesnt last for sh!t!


----------



## drsparky

Another paper puncher, this time it's a Savage 516 in .223, loads of fun on the range today. Silver dollar size groups at 100 yards.


----------



## B W E

drsparky said:


> Another paper puncher, this time it's a Savage 516 in .223, loads of fun on the range today. Silver dollar size groups at 100 yards.


Hmm.... Silver dollar for .223 at 100 yards?? Was it really windy or something?


----------



## thoenew

B W E said:


> Hmm.... Silver dollar for .223 at 100 yards?? Was it really windy or something?


Short barrel probably did not help.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> It has two modes, 210 lumens run 3 hours and 60 Lumens is like 22 hours give or take


Mine had 1 mode: Needs new batteries.


----------



## drsparky

B W E said:


> Hmm.... Silver dollar for .223 at 100 yards?? Was it really windy or something?


25 degrees, shoveled two feet of snow off the bench, cheap scope I took off another handgun while waiting for a new Nikon to arrive, first time with new gun, walmart ammo, I think silver dollar size groups was fine. What would you like with a handgun? I'm proud of the shots wind or no wind, (light wind).
Chuck:gunsmilie:


----------



## B W E

drsparky said:


> 25 degrees, shoveled two feet of snow off the bench, cheap scope I took off another handgun while waiting for a new Nikon to arrive, first time with new gun, walmart ammo, I think silver dollar size groups was fine. What would you like with a handgun? I'm proud of the shots wind or no wind, (light wind).
> Chuck:gunsmilie:


I'm just messin with you bro. That's damn good for essentially a long barreled hand gun. Here's what I got with my AR with a bushnell 3-9x40 "bone collector" scope....


----------



## drsparky

B W E said:


> I'm just messin with you bro. That's damn good for essentially a long barreled hand gun. Here's what I got with my AR with a bushnell 3-9x40 "bone collector" scope....


I haven't picked up .223 dies yet, once I get set up for reloading the .223 I should get it down to a quarter size group at 100 yards. After all practice, practice, practice requires a lot of ammunition. I generally will put 500 round down range on a nice spring morning. In the winter a sluff off and catch up on reloading.:gunsmilie::gunsmilie:


----------



## randomkiller

shawnrmc said:


> got to get a new meter any idea,klein,fluke greenlee


 
If you want a real meter by a Fluke, the others are just rebranded generics.


----------



## svh19044

randomkiller said:


> If you want a real meter by a Fluke, the others are just rebranded generics.


For some meters, I would agree that Fluke has the professional market. 

But since he is even considering the options he listed, I've been playing with a couple Milwaukee meters and see no reason to get a newer fluke. We'll see if the milwaukee meters last as long as the flukes, no reason they shouldn't.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

svh19044 said:


> For some meters, I would agree that Fluke has the professional market.
> 
> But since he is even considering the options he listed, I've been playing with a couple Milwaukee meters and see no reason to get a newer fluke. We'll see if the milwaukee meters last as long as the flukes, no reason they shouldn't.


 

If you're using a meter it's to get an accurate reading or else you'd have a light bulb in a temp socket or a wiggy. I rather go with a brand that has a rep for being a great meter.

And it looked like the OP was choosing between klein, fluke, and greenlee.
One of which is a benchmark name in meters.


----------



## svh19044

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you're using a meter it's to get an accurate reading or else you'd have a light bulb in a temp socket or a wiggy. I rather go with a brand that has a rep for being a great meter.
> 
> And it looked like the OP was choosing between klein, fluke, and greenlee.
> One of which is a benchmark name in meters.


My Flukes read the same as my Milwaukees. I agree that Fluke is the current benchmark in meters though, but I don't believe that they are the ONLY option.


----------



## RobRoy

svh19044 said:


> My Flukes read the same as my Milwaukees. I agree that Fluke is the current benchmark in meters though, but I don't believe that they are the ONLY option.


What are you reading with these meters?


----------



## RobRoy

I just got my new cruiser today!
:thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

I ordered the T5-600 on eBay 6 days ago and it arrived today. The Knipex CoBolt I bought mainly to notch the nails I use at work so they break from the boxes mounted in walls. My pliers don't work too well at that.


----------



## french connection!!




----------



## Zog

Got some new toys at the powertest conference this week, 3 items set me back about $110k

One of these new relay test sets http://www.megger.com/us/story/Index.php?ID=527
And a new Power Factor test set
http://www.megger.com/US/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=1443&Description=

Also picked up one of these sweet new hipots, might order a 2nd one if we like it
http://www.hvdiagnostics.com/Products/VLF/HVA90/HVA90.htm


----------



## PetrosA

Zog said:


> Got some new toys at the powertest conference this week, 3 items set me back about $110k
> 
> One of these new relay test sets http://www.megger.com/us/story/Index.php?ID=527
> And a new Power Factor test set
> http://www.megger.com/US/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=1443&Description=
> 
> Also picked up one of these sweet new hipots, might order a 2nd one if we like it
> http://www.hvdiagnostics.com/Products/VLF/HVA90/HVA90.htm


Zog, if you ever need a bag boy, keep me in mind :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon

PetrosA said:


> Zog, if you ever need a bag boy, keep me in mind :thumbup:


Welcome Pete


----------



## Chippy

Bosch 18v compact combi drill. Just need another battery now


----------



## Chippy

Got this too organize bulky tools. I have my Hilti SDS in here along with batteries, parts and spare hand tools. Use a open tote for most used tools 

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/handtool...y-Fatmax-Cantilever-Rolling-Workshop-11247875


----------



## shawnrmc

I ended up getting a fluke 376 with the seperate amp clamp,got the company to pay for it.


----------



## Flectric

Just some new tools and my opinions on them so far









The Bahco Slip Joint have but one flaw and it might turn tobe major dont know yet, the locking mechanism isn't the strongest and I can wiggle the handle down sometimes with effort. Other than that, 2" capacity, biting jaws, very slim profile ( slimmer than Cobras ) and jaws are long. Overall size is called 8". 

Bahco *****, spring loaded is very impressive feature as I can remove the spring from action, jaws are strong ( time will tell how compares the Knipex or Klein ***** the 2 best available so far ) 

Malco quick release handle, It was all clear I coated it black for grip with Plasti dip. But overall basic handle, quick release has magnet to help hold, good for it purpose, no power bit has to much play Ive tried so far.

Malco power bit Hollow nut drivers are a dream come true, no other way to put that, reduced overall tool bag footprint, and no need for extra bits for the drill. Heavy for what they are, these will last a lifetime. 

Felo power bit, it's Felo, they rock 

Bondhus power bit ball Hex, the smaller sizes are dumb, the ball is smaller than the shaft, so if your screw is recessed like most hex screx the bits wont fit, the larger sizes 1/4" and above are fine they dont have that problem


----------



## Demac

Flectric said:


> Just some new tools and my opinions on them so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahco *****, spring loaded is very impressive feature as I can remove the spring from action, jaws are strong ( time will tell how compares the Knipex or Klein ***** the 2 best available so far )


Best ***** I've ever owned. I use the angle head (#2213 I think). Blows away the kleins and knipex in my opinion. I was so impressed, I'm going to try their linesman pliers at some point when my knipex ones are done.


----------



## Flectric

As much I like to hear other peoples opinions, your saying these Bahco ***** BLOW AWAY Knipex or Klein *****. I am a huge, one of the biggest Knipex fans, I stop liking Klein when they started selling crap for the same price but I still know their ***** are extremely hard to beat. 
I like you enthuasism, but no way they blow out anything Knipex makes, and not the Klein D2000 *****. Maybe at best have the spring loaded feature added to well made tool makes these Bahco ***** worth overriding as your carry *****, but BLOWS AWAY is a drastic evaluation of what this tool can provide. 

Just so you know, Klein D2000 opens up further, and cuts the same diameters, I have D2000 home so I already tried this. I will compare to Knipex on Monday, as my Knipex tools are at work on a rare weekend I left them there. Bahco does have a slighty slimmer profile head over Klein which means over Knipex also and the spring which beats them both, will lose to Knipex on cutting power, because they could not beat Kleins and Knipex puts the D2000 down by sizeable amount. This all said, anyone reading this, Either of the 3 and you have a awesome tool. 

I did notice, the grip bits just a tad when really squeezing the Bahcos. Which I like, but some wont. Bits More the than Knipex, and Klein had smooth grip on plastic dip handles I'm sure the JM lineup has a lil bit like the Knipex 2 component


----------



## Demac

Yea, my opinion. I've used the kleins and knipex ***** both and I liked those bahco ones much better. The kleins felt 'mushy' and the knipex seemed to take more effort to cut the same material. Those bahco's seemed to 'snap' better when cutting thicker wire. 

Use them awhile and then post your thoughts back. To each their own...


----------



## sparky723

Flectric said:


> Just some new tools and my opinions on them so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bahco Slip Joint have but one flaw and it might turn tobe major dont know yet, the locking mechanism isn't the strongest and I can wiggle the handle down sometimes with effort. Other than that, 2" capacity, biting jaws, very slim profile ( slimmer than Cobras ) and jaws are long. Overall size is called 8".
> 
> Bahco *****, spring loaded is very impressive feature as I can remove the spring from action, jaws are strong ( time will tell how compares the Knipex or Klein ***** the 2 best available so far )
> 
> Malco quick release handle, It was all clear I coated it black for grip with Plasti dip. But overall basic handle, quick release has magnet to help hold, good for it purpose, no power bit has to much play Ive tried so far.
> 
> Malco power bit Hollow nut drivers are a dream come true, no other way to put that, reduced overall tool bag footprint, and no need for extra bits for the drill. Heavy for what they are, these will last a lifetime.
> 
> Felo power bit, it's Felo, they rock
> 
> Bondhus power bit ball Hex, the smaller sizes are dumb, the ball is smaller than the shaft, so if your screw is recessed like most hex screx the bits wont fit, the larger sizes 1/4" and above are fine they dont have that problem


Don't know if Malco is made overseas or not, but those nut drivers are sweet.

However, you can have all those European made tools.

I like mine to say " Made in the USA ".


----------



## Flectric

sparky723 said:


> Don't know if Malco is made overseas or not, but those nut drivers are sweet.
> 
> However, you can have all those European made tools.
> 
> I like mine to say " Made in the USA ".


Although , it not made in the usa. Bahco was Bought out by Snap On / Williams a while ago. I'm not a buy only from anywhere, I like the best and buy the best. 
Buy only from anywhere, i'm sure you broke that personal rule at some point. Do you own a made in the usa cellphone, car, tv, kitchen appliances, computer. I was posting a simple new toys picture with my review, dont come here with the Made in USA talk, it's not what this post is about. I glad you do, someone has to, I dont and never will. Keep that noise else where.


----------



## Holt

Flectric where did you pick up the Malco nutdriver from?

Yes Felo's rock.


----------



## Flectric

Holt said:


> Flectric where did you pick up the Malco nutdriver from?
> 
> Yes Felo's rock.


I believe it was toolbarn.com, Malco makes a similar set thats magnetic not Hollow Shaft, make sure to order the right set. I found it cheaper to order the parts individual than a pre built set.


----------



## Flectric

Demac said:


> Yea, my opinion. I've used the kleins and knipex ***** both and I liked those bahco ones much better. The kleins felt 'mushy' and the knipex seemed to take more effort to cut the same material. Those bahco's seemed to 'snap' better when cutting thicker wire.
> 
> Use them awhile and then post your thoughts back. To each their own...


I will definetly post feedback once I get to use these Bacho ***** in real work situations. Your right to each is own, thats whats makes so many tool companies succeed.


----------



## Acadian9

Flectric said:


> Although , it not made in the usa. Bahco was Bought out by Snap On / Williams a while ago. I'm not a buy only from anywhere, I like the best and buy the best.
> Buy only from anywhere, i'm sure you broke that personal rule at some point. Do you own a made in the usa cellphone, car, tv, kitchen appliances, computer. I was posting a simple new toys picture with my review, dont come here with the Made in USA talk, it's not what this post is about. I glad you do, someone has to, I dont and never will. Keep that noise else where.


 Why are you ripping his head off for saying Made in USA? Sure no-one will stick to it 100% but still, its alright to try and buy USA or whatever when possible. 



Flectric said:


> As much I like to hear other peoples opinions, your saying these Bahco ***** BLOW AWAY Knipex or Klein *****. I am a huge, one of the biggest Knipex fans, I stop liking Klein when they started selling crap for the same price but I still know their ***** are extremely hard to beat.
> I like you enthuasism, but no way they blow out anything Knipex makes, and not the Klein D2000 *****. Maybe at best have the spring loaded feature added to well made tool makes these Bahco ***** worth overriding as your carry *****, but BLOWS AWAY is a drastic evaluation of what this tool can provide.


Whats wrong with saying that Bahco blows away Klein and Knipex? That's his opinion and you're taking his opinion too literally.


----------



## sparky723

Acadian9 said:


> Why are you ripping his head off for saying Made in USA? Sure no-one will stick to it 100% but still, its alright to try and buy USA or whatever when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with saying that Bahco blows away Klein and Knipex? That's his opinion and you're taking his opinion too literally.


Thanks Acadian9....He knows I can talk my "noise" wherever I want to.

Yes, my T.V. and my cell phone are both foreign, but as we all know Japan has that market all tied up. My vehicles and my TOOLS are American. Flectric, I was referring to tools, since that is what you took a picture of.
Buying European tools is fine if that's what you prefer, but I simply stated I only buy American.
Do you always take everything in life so personally? It's just tools, dude.


----------



## Dave L

Since we are on the subject - I picked this saw up on Friday - Bahco laplander. I bought it for camping and tested it on a 2x4. Nice smooth, straight cut with no binding and it was fast. Bahco is certainly on my good list. Hard to find though does anyone have a good source for Bahco tools?


----------



## Flectric

I'm not ( ripping his head off ), I'm saying my part to not make this a where it's made conversation, now end it. 

To BLOW AWAY another tool, one must be dominate over the other. Better, ok in some peoples mind one might be better than the other, but can it cut 6mm piano wire over 3mm the Knipex or Kleins can, no it can't. Do the jaws hold up longer than either, maybe but what was cut, how many times was it cut. To say well (ex: Ive had this tool 20years ) is subject to many things over a guy who can run the course with the same tool in 1 year. Having a opinion on a tool is great, I love hearing other peoples opinion, but this tool does not set itself apart from the elite pack. It is in the elite pack, and whom ever owns one can enjoy it. 

Now if you want to say Bahco, Knipex, Klein ***** are in a league of their own, and all BLOW AWAY Greenlee, Channellock, Irwin, etc just to name a few, I can see that as they show their weaknesses simply cutting a steel fish tape. 

Also when doing a comparison test, use the cutting tool in a opposite pattern, cut the same rod/screw/wire or whatever with one then the next, then wait some time and cut using the first tool second and second first so you have a fair comparison. If you try cutting with one tool, then use the next the second has a disadvantage of hand fatigue. Same with screwdrivers torque test or any hand tool comparison


----------



## svh19044

I bought the new Milwaukee *****/diagonal cutters last week, and I'm pretty disappointed in them. They cut good, but they don't have a "tip", it's angled away from the cutting edge. It's the same tip/area in which the Kleins break.

Back to my Knipex I go.


----------



## chewy

Dave L said:


> Since we are on the subject - I picked this saw up on Friday - Bahco laplander. I bought it for camping and tested it on a 2x4. Nice smooth, straight cut with no binding and it was fast. Bahco is certainly on my good list. Hard to find though does anyone have a good source for Bahco tools?


We use those on our forestry block also have a non-folding one on a pole for higher up pruning, very good saws and easy to sharpen with the files Bahco also sell. I keep one in my car alongside an axe with an emergency kit incase there is an earthquake while out on the road (Febuary 2011 killed 185 people and decimated my old home city beyond the point of repair) and I need to go bush for a while. Mine came as green handle with a leather wrist thong, didnt know you could get orange. From what I have gathered the only good source for Bahco tools in the states is Amazon.com.

If you do alot of threaded rod work than make this your next Bahco purchase, http://www.amazon.com/Industrial-90...OO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1331421276&sr=8-12 it has a reversible jaw that you can flip around to use as a pipe wrench and is the dogs bollocks for twisting threaded rod in and out of anchors.


----------



## Nuzzie

Got myself a set of 12pt deep sockets and ratchet since my old ones were....well cheap crappy and broken. Very pleased, was sick and tired of borrowing my journeymans when I needed them.


----------



## paulcanada

Are you storing those in panduit?


----------



## HARRY304E

paulcanada said:


> Are you storing those in panduit?


Yeah it looks like it.


----------



## East Coast Paul

MVinny said:


> View attachment 7630
> 
> View attachment 7631
> 
> 
> Just got one of these at Torbram. I have been needing to get a 1-1/8th step-bit for a while, and my 7/8th is getting worn as well.
> 
> I was considering just getting a really good 1-1/8th like Klein, but its $65+ and I rarely drill for 3/4" ko's but its nice to have the option, so to buy the klein and kill the tip drilling 7/8 all the time would be a waste, and i don't want to carry two step-bits if i can help it.
> 
> Then I found this Tenny step-bit, or rather it found me. For a $50 investment I get my 1-1/8th, and replacement tips are on $10 each. (only avail in a two pack for $20)
> 
> I also got them to bring in some 10" Knipex Cobras for me from an Ontario location, but they wont be here till next week.


do you have a web page for tenny? never heard of them. step bit looks interesting, how did it hold up?


----------



## East Coast Paul

Jlarson said:


> My latest tool, Makita 454. It's only 2 weeks old and It's already been beat up quite well. I'm totally satisfied with the LXT line.


just after Christmas i picked up the BDF451Z for $88 and the LXDT01Z impact for $146, the drill has a lot more balls then my old one and i love the impact. Makita's professional line is great quality and the bdf451 is on par with dewalt XRP line.


----------



## TranquilBeach311

http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/slug-buster_set.jpg


Excited to use this in the new job were running across town... 480 panel, 120/208 and 2 1/2 main feed lots to punch out


----------



## Fusillade

TranquilBeach311 said:


> http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/slug-buster_set.jpg
> http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/slug-buster_set.jpg


And the first thing you do is throw that ratchet away and use a real one


----------



## Nuzzie

paulcanada said:


> Are you storing those in panduit?


Yep, holds them nice and secure. Stops the bigger ones from flopping around. Cable tied through the holes at each end of the socket rail to the panduit.


----------



## Flectric

There's no reason to post a pic as the body style hasn't changed. But I now own a MiniMag Pro+ LED flashlight ( 245lumens ) and it down right puts away all my co workers flashlights. I have had it in use for two days off and on using it for real and playing with it, still hasn't died even though Maglite says only 2.5hrs on high. I cannot not recommend this flashlight enough, 2 AA battery flashlight this bright under $30 is beyond awesome.


----------



## TranquilBeach311

....


----------



## TranquilBeach311

Fusillade said:


> And the first thing you do is throw that ratchet away and use a real one



Funny, the guy that i'm apprenticing under, has had his for years... But i guess for each his own... and this dude has put many hrs on his set... But yea thanks for the heads up! 
__________________


----------



## wendon

TranquilBeach311 said:


> http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/slug-buster_set.jpg
> 
> 
> Excited to use this in the new job were running across town... 480 panel, 120/208 and 2 1/2 main feed lots to punch out


I've got one of those but after getting my hydraulic one don't use it much anymore, I'm getting old!!


----------



## cdnelectrician

TranquilBeach311 said:


> Funny, the guy that i'm apprenticing under, has had his for years... But i guess for each his own... and this dude has put many hrs on his set... But yea thanks for the heads up!
> __________________


I had one of those greenlee ratchet handles slip while punching some 2 inch holes in an old sq d switchboard... They used some heavy gauge steel back then! I screwed up my hand pretty good when it slipped, lots of bleeding and a nice bruise! Hydraulic is the way to go unless you are running service and just need to punch a hole here and there. I probably should have been paying more attention to where my hands were while I was doing it, and should have had my gloves on...lesson learned.


----------



## zwodubber

picked this up today while doing a parking lot lighting job in a strip mall. I went in with the intention of using the "facilities" and this was right along the main aisle. 

Bosch 1873-8F 7" angle grinder. I had been looking into a new 4.5" but the clearance price on this was too good to pass up. Came out to 89 bucks.

This thing is massive :thumb up:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> picked this up today while doing a parking lot lighting job in a strip mall. I went in with the intention of using the "facilities" and this was right along the main aisle.
> 
> Bosch 1873-8F 7" angle grinder. I had been looking into a new 4.5" but the clearance price on this was too good to pass up. Came out to 89 bucks.
> 
> This thing is massive :thumb up:


Nice new stingray!


----------



## Nuzzie

Got myself that cheap set of Classic Wera screwdrivers, the no frills set. Absolutely amazing screwdrivers, better than the insulated Wiha's imo. The amount of final fastening torque you can get with them is crazy, the handle is perfectly suited for it.


----------



## chewy

Wrapping my old mans birthday present, Occidental seems like top knotch stuff, I'm sure he will like it!


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> Wrapping my old mans birthday present, Occidental seems like top knotch stuff, I'm sure he will like it!


I was pretty impressed with their stuff. I haven't tried their toolbelts, but I've been using this tote for the last month and really like it. Out of the box I worked it over with some saddle soap. A couple days later I did it again. I haven't done anything since and its starting to settle in better now. They seem to use decent quality leather. I would have preferred a natural color instead of the dyed leather, but it's not that big of a deal. I'm still tinkering around with the setup, but it I sure like working out of it. 

I didn't know Bahco made a combo square, but some of their stuff is hard to get here. Looks good mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Demac said:


> I was pretty impressed with their stuff. I haven't tried their toolbelts, but I've been using this tote for the last month and really like it. Out of the box I worked it over with some saddle soap. A couple days later I did it again. I haven't done anything since and its starting to settle in better now. They seem to use decent quality leather. I would have preferred a natural color instead of the dyed leather, but it's not that big of a deal. I'm still tinkering around with the setup, but it I sure like working out of it.
> 
> I didn't know Bahco made a combo square, but some of their stuff is hard to get here. Looks good mate. :thumbsup:


You name it and Bahco make it to a high standard of quality and a reasonable price, I just found out they made circular saw blades today so I picked an aluminium and plastic cutting one to try out in my 18v Milwaukee, if it goes ok I'll go get the 12inch one they had there for half the price of the Irwin ones for my drop saw, if theyre anything like their handsaws I'm looking good. 

Thats a good looking tote, I bet its going to get nicer as time wears on, I couldnt get over how thick the leather on the Occidental stuff is even though the ones I got are the Green Lights. I'm a little concerned about my old man getting his shorts or pants dyed green if he starts sweating while wearing that toolbelt :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

I love the quality of leather, but I can't get over the weight, they're heavy enough as it is with the contents.


----------



## HARRY304E

Demac said:


> I was pretty impressed with their stuff. I haven't tried their toolbelts, but I've been using this tote for the last month and really like it. Out of the box I worked it over with some saddle soap. A couple days later I did it again. I haven't done anything since and its starting to settle in better now. They seem to use decent quality leather. I would have preferred a natural color instead of the dyed leather, but it's not that big of a deal. I'm still tinkering around with the setup, but it I sure like working out of it.
> 
> I didn't know Bahco made a combo square, but some of their stuff is hard to get here. Looks good mate. :thumbsup:


Nice...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Wrapping my old mans birthday present, Occidental seems like top knotch stuff, I'm sure he will like it!


Good man, that's the way to take care of the old man...:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando

Well, after arguing with my old man for a couple months about needing a new DMM, since the old Amprobe I have is so worn out I have to wiggle the common probe where it goes into the meter so it will work. He said the one I had was just fine (yeah right), we couldn't afford it right now, yadda yadda, so I bit the bullet and bought the Fluke Industrial Service kit with the 179 DMM and 322 clamp-on meter. I must not have noticed that in the description on Amazon's site it neglected to mention coming with a case, so I found a metal camera case I had laying around with removable foam so I set it up for the meters. Looks kinda hokey, but will work until I can get the Fluke case for it. When I cracked open the box in front of him he had the nerve to ask me "Did you pay for that with the business debit card?" Gotta love family business. The guy just knows how to push my buttons. :laughing:

Here are a couple bad pictures from my cell phone.

















It was a lot of money for me to spend right now ($330), but I figure these should last me 15-20 years, so I might as well buy once and cry once. I hate running junk, so I think just the satisfaction of knowing I am buying high quality will be worth it in the long run, versus buying a stop-gap meter now, and just getting frustrated with the thing.


----------



## Nuzzie

Bahco ratcheting spanners! Been wanting these for a while. 4 Sizes per spanner. Damn near walked out with a Taurus tool belt. Bloody hell, keep wanting to try different things.


----------



## MDShunk

Nuzzie said:


> Bahco ratcheting spanners! Been wanting these for a while. 4 Sizes per spanner. Damn near walked out with a Taurus tool belt. Bloody hell, keep wanting to try different things.


Those are nice, but I shopped hard for ratcheting wrenches, and found most had too bulky of a head to be useful in the most amount of places. The lowest profile heads I could find were on Gearwrench brand. I can't destroy those things, and I've tried. I think it was about 100 bucks for the 5/16ths through 3/4" set.


----------



## Nuzzie

MDShunk said:


> Those are nice, but I shopped hard for ratcheting wrenches, and found most had too bulky of a head to be useful in the most amount of places. The lowest profile heads I could find were on Gearwrench brand. I can't destroy those things, and I've tried. I think it was about 100 bucks for the 5/16ths through 3/4" set.


Hmm, yeah you're not far off there. Not something I considered. 

I haven't seen much choice of ratcheting spanners here unfortunately. Bahco, Fuller and Channelock are about it.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Hmm, yeah you're not far off there. Not something I considered.
> 
> I haven't seen much choice of ratcheting spanners here unfortunately. Bahco, Fuller and Channelock are about it.


Get 2 cheap fuller open ended 16mm spanners with a ratchet ring ends and a Bahco 8 inch crescent with the reversible jaw. You will be totally set for tray work, reverse the jaw on the crescent and you can twist the 10mm threaded rod into anchors. 2 16mm spanners are so much easier than your pliers and a crescent for tightening down locking nuts on hangers.


----------



## 42ndego

Demac said:


> I was pretty impressed with their stuff. I haven't tried their toolbelts, but I've been using this tote for the last month and really like it. Out of the box I worked it over with some saddle soap. A couple days later I did it again. I haven't done anything since and its starting to settle in better now. They seem to use decent quality leather. I would have preferred a natural color instead of the dyed leather, but it's not that big of a deal. I'm still tinkering around with the setup, but it I sure like working out of it.
> 
> I didn't know Bahco made a combo square, but some of their stuff is hard to get here. Looks good mate. :thumbsup:


How much did that set you back?


----------



## HARRY304E

42ndego said:


> How much did that set you back?


Those are about $240.......Made in the USA ........:thumbup:http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...=google_base&gclid=CNXvos_skq8CFcXc4AodO3-xvA


----------



## Frasbee

Been saving per diem money for this and my old ni-cad batteries were draining faster and faster.

I got the 4 pack combo, Reconditioned for 300 bucks, and then I bought the new Fuel Hammerdrill (without battery). Excited to play with them tomorrow. I've switched away from Bosch because it doesn't seem like they're keeping up with Milwaukee in the innovation department. Plus they're that much more expensive for similar specs.

I'm looking forward to Milwaukee's brushless impact.


----------



## Electrical Student

Nice! I have been drooling over their tools also. My Dewalt sh!t was stolen and I have been using my small rigid and an h.freight. hammer drill along with company provided tools. U said u bought a hammer drill seperatly? The four pack is all that is pictured for 300 ? And reconditioned? What's the warranty on tools and the batteries? I am very interested. Looks like a great deal.


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up today


----------



## angryceltic

*Toys I got when I changed fields*

The Fiance bought these for me when I officially became an apprentice. Mid-life career change


----------



## Frasbee

angryceltic said:


> The Fiance bought these for me when I officially became an apprentice. Mid-life career change


That wheeled bag is great, but avoid loading more than you need anyway otherwise it'll remind you quick when you do have to lift it. My wife sewed custom pockets out of industrial grade fabric on the front bare wall so I have great placement for all those screwdrivers.


----------



## angryceltic

Frasbee said:


> That wheeled bag is great, but avoid loading more than you need anyway otherwise it'll remind you quick when you do have to lift it. My wife sewed custom pockets out of industrial grade fabric on the front bare wall so I have great placement for all those screwdrivers.


I leave it in my truck and bring my belt into the job site with the rigid 18v set. My tool belt is great, will have to post those pics tomorrow. Good idea on the front wall. .


----------



## zwodubber

angryceltic said:


> The Fiance bought these for me when I officially became an apprentice. Mid-life career change


She's a keeper! Congrats on the apprenticeship


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today


Those are handy, you won't regret that purchase.


----------



## xplod

angryceltic said:


> The Fiance bought these for me when I officially became an apprentice. Mid-life career change


make sure you follow the instructions on the registration process for the lifetime warranty


----------



## RobRoy

Frasbee said:


> Been saving per diem money for this and my old ni-cad batteries were draining faster and faster.
> 
> I got the 4 pack combo, Reconditioned for 300 bucks, and then I bought the new Fuel Hammerdrill (without battery). Excited to play with them tomorrow. I've switched away from Bosch because it doesn't seem like they're keeping up with Milwaukee in the innovation department. Plus they're that much more expensive for similar specs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Milwaukee's brushless impact.












I have this set, and I'm very pleased with the performance. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Just got my new laser from America, no more chalky fingers for me, haha.


----------



## paulcanada

RobRoy said:


> I have this set, and I'm very pleased with the performance. :thumbsup:


Set? I only see one chair...


----------



## RobRoy

paulcanada said:


> Set? I only see one chair...


When you make the big bucks like I do, you only need one chair.....:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Theriot

Should get a chair on wheels.


----------



## angryceltic

I use these for chairs. They roll everywhere!


----------



## RobRoy

angryceltic said:


> I use these for chairs. They roll everywhere!


But you don't have any cup holders!:laughing: 
I often use my Veto tool bag as a seat, as I always have it with me. 
I've spent many days sitting on spools of Belden cable...
The chair wins 9 times out of 10. Plus, it stows away nicely in the back seat of my truck.


----------



## Theriot

angryceltic said:


> I use these for chairs. They roll everywhere!


A shop Vac would be uncomfortable.


----------



## angryceltic

Theriot said:


> A shop Vac would be uncomfortable.


Hell they are great. Like a rolling chair. And the tool holder doubles as a great lunch tray.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> I bought the new Fuel Hammerdrill (without battery). Excited to play with them tomorrow. I've switched away from Bosch because it doesn't seem like they're keeping up with Milwaukee in the innovation department. Plus they're that much more expensive for similar specs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Milwaukee's brushless impact.


So what do you think of the Fuel hammer drill?? I have been eyeing this up for a few days and would like to hear what you think of it.


----------



## hmartinp

And they just came out with a new model of Knipex pliars that allows you to grasp 2 joints at once...really nice!:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> So what do you think of the Fuel hammer drill?? I have been eyeing this up for a few days and would like to hear what you think of it.


I've barely gotten to put the drill to the test, this is what I posted in another thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/bought-me-some-cordless-37079/

Otherwise, I like it. It's only like a 1/2'' shorter than their previous "heavy duty" model. Weighs about the same as far as I can tell. There is less of a vent opening in the back, which may suggest their claims about it creating less heat is true. 

Haven't had a chance to try out the hammer function but I'm not expecting anything amazing since I don't intend on using anything larger than a 1/4'' or 5/16'' mason bit.

Has kind of a high pitched whine, though.


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> I've barely gotten to put the drill to the test, this is what I posted in another thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/bought-me-some-cordless-37079/
> 
> Otherwise, I like it. It's only like a 1/2'' shorter than their previous "heavy duty" model. Weighs about the same as far as I can tell. There is less of a vent opening in the back, which may suggest their claims about it creating less heat is true.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try out the hammer function but I'm not expecting anything amazing since I don't intend on using anything larger than a 1/4'' or 5/16'' mason bit.
> 
> Has kind of a high pitched whine, though.


Does it still have the option to drop down into a high torque gear?


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> Does it still have the option to drop down into a high torque gear?


Of course, what tool doesn't these days?

Low, no load: 550 rpm
High, no load: 1,850 rpm.


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Of course, what tool doesn't these days?
> 
> Low, no load: 550 rpm
> High, no load: 1,850 rpm.


Sweet 500 is where I want to be at for drilling red iron if I don't have my power drill.


----------



## svh19044

Frasbee said:


> I've barely gotten to put the drill to the test, this is what I posted in another thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/bought-me-some-cordless-37079/
> 
> Otherwise, I like it. It's only like a 1/2'' shorter than their previous "heavy duty" model. Weighs about the same as far as I can tell. There is less of a vent opening in the back, which may suggest their claims about it creating less heat is true.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try out the hammer function but I'm not expecting anything amazing since I don't intend on using anything larger than a 1/4'' or 5/16'' mason bit.
> 
> Has kind of a high pitched whine, though.


Thanks for posting this up. I'm trying to decide if I should just get a new M18 Fuel, or wait and see if they come out with the M12 brushless line. I think I will keep my normal m18 hammer in the mean time, as it doesn't appear that the Fuel line is anything ground breaking. I guess I was just hoping for too much.


----------



## Dave L

Trying to round out the set of screwdrivers - Wiha Pozi #3, Wera Phillips #3 and Robertson #0 plus some Felo Torx drivers. The Felos are new to me, the handles are a softer squishy rubber, great feel through :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

svh19044 said:


> Thanks for posting this up. I'm trying to decide if I should just get a new M18 Fuel, or wait and see if they come out with the M12 brushless line. I think I will keep my normal m18 hammer in the mean time, as it doesn't appear that the Fuel line is anything ground breaking. I guess I was just hoping for too much.


Nah, I held both in my hand (the refurb combo came with one), and they're comparable. Not a huge jump if you already own the older model unless you're really trying to increase the run time on your battery.

For me it was a huge jump since I was still using old Bosch Ni-Cads.


----------



## Acadian9

Dave L said:


> Trying to round out the set of screwdrivers - Wiha Pozi #3, Wera Phillips #3 and Robertson #0 plus some Felo Torx drivers. The Felos are new to me, the handles are a softer squishy rubber, great feel through :thumbsup:


Where do you use the Pozi?


----------



## Dave L

Acadian9 said:


> Where do you use the Pozi?


Well truth be told that one is for my kayak but I do regularly use a Pozi 1 and 2 when working on honeywell light curtains. A lot of equipment from europe will use Pozi screws and not Phillips.


----------



## mclovin

Just got this today 158.00 at lowes awesome deal


----------



## mclovin

Ooops


----------



## kawimudslinger

mclovin said:


> Ooops


i used one of those today for putting up rows of florescent lighting...frikkin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theriot

Good idea or not?


----------



## Podagrower

mclovin said:


> Ooops


Have the same one and love it. But it does like to eat batteries.


----------



## chewy

Theriot said:


> Good idea or not?


I actually saw those on the sears website last night looking at work trousers. I very nearly bought a pair of those ***** and a yankee screwdriver that takes 1/4 hex bits. I think its a good idea but like the lights on drills and impacts it may take a while to catch on.


----------



## mbednarik

i'm thinking about buying one of these. :thumbup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlwxLFmXAW8


----------



## zwodubber

New window tint went on today


----------



## angryceltic

zwodubber said:


> New window tint went on today


Looks great!


----------



## chewy

I just ordered this, I will use the plunge feature mostly with to cut out penetrations in MD cabinets


----------



## Nuzzie

I decided to just go ahead and buy a M12 drill. Gruntier than I though it would be, and it seems like a fantastic little drill for me. Best of all it fits in my tool belt perfectly


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> I decided to just go ahead and buy a M12 drill. Gruntier than I though it would be, and it seems like a fantastic little drill for me. Best of all it fits in my tool belt perfectly


Your going to screw up someones wall carrying it like that mate,

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/other/auction-468483469.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/tool-boxes-sets/auction-467925051.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/other/auction-467578350.htm


----------



## Nuzzie

fair point but it's not something I have to worry about where I am. Concrete walls all around for the most part.


----------



## Theriot

Haven't bought it but I was intrigued by it.


----------



## hmartinp

Best price so far on the IR-500 is at Amazon...$44+ http://www.amazon.com/Amprobe-IR-50...F7GQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335193992&sr=8-1


----------



## Jlarson

Inova T4 rechargeable light 










I ordered a bunch of lithium primary batteries today for my Surefires and between a higher shipping cost and the fact I had to pay sales tax this time I paid like an extra 15 bucks. 

So I went out and got this at Frys electronics.


----------



## chewy

Just got an Occidental 5 in 1 delivered. Want it mainly for when I'm working in offices and live data centres where a full belt is more a hazard than a help.


----------



## hmartinp

chewy said:


> Just got an Occidental 5 in 1 delivered. Want it mainly for when I'm working in offices and live data centres where a full belt is more a hazard than a help.


Great...where did you find it and for what price?


----------



## Electro-Welder

Picked myself up the Klein 11-1 today. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## chewy

hmartinp said:


> Great...where did you find it and for what price?


Www.acetoolonline.com has them for $31.99


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> Www.acetoolonline.com has them for $31.99


Why do you guys buy so many american tools?


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Why do you guys buy so many american tools?


They're often cheaper than buying the same thing here and there are no handtools I can think of made in NZ only pneumatic nail guns. If I want to buy Klein pliers they're $140 in our supply house or I can order them online and have them at my door in 6 days for about $60. Basically I don't let geography dictate my tool kit, were a global village after all.


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> They're often cheaper than buying the same thing here and there are no handtools I can think of made in NZ only pneumatic nail guns. If I want to buy Klein pliers they're $140 in our supply house or I can order them online and have them at my door in 6 days for about $60. Basically I don't let geography dictate my tool kit, were a global village after all.


Didn't realize that.

I guess we're a bit spoiled then.


----------



## wendon

My new toys


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Didn't realize that.
> 
> I guess we're a bit spoiled then.


I could literally spend days in the tool stores you have over there :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> I could literally spend days in the tool stores you have over there :laughing:


I buy most of my stuff on-line anyway. A lot of the time it's cheaper than even the big box stores.


----------



## Going_Commando

Frasbee said:


> I buy most of my stuff on-line anyway. A lot of the time it's cheaper than even the big box stores.


True that. Amazon Prime is my friend, but my wallet's enemy. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky

New service monitor, keepin' up with the Joneses.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

chewy said:


> I could literally spend days in the tool stores you have over there :laughing:


How's the exchange rate and shipping? Do you have to pay a duty on it? Meaning, do they basically charge you a fee because it's a product from overseas? 

And how do you keep your tools in the toolbag without them falling out? :jester:


----------



## chewy

TooFarFromFenway said:


> How's the exchange rate and shipping? Do you have to pay a duty on it? Meaning, do they basically charge you a fee because it's a product from overseas?
> 
> And how do you keep your tools in the toolbag without them falling out? :jester:


It fluctuates usually from $0.70USD to $0.90USD in our Dollar. I pretty much pay double on most small stuff and a third on larger items for shipping. I dont pay your sales tax and dont usually pay tax when it comes in but I am liable for 15% sales tax if they wanted to ping me.


----------



## Theriot

Treated myself today to a few cheap toys.


----------



## ecelectric

Love the light but haven't been able to find them any more. Where did you get it?


----------



## Theriot

ecelectric said:


> Love the light but haven't been able to find them any more. Where did you get it?


Local supply house


----------



## TattooMan

wendon said:


> My new toys


I actually just picked up the same items except the insulated versions. I'm loving them. I also
Picked up drivers with a longer shaft of the same brand.


----------



## TattooMan

Theriot said:


> Treated myself today to a few cheap toys.


Now and laters!!!!


----------



## Theriot

TattooMan said:


> Now and laters!!!!


Pineapple mmmmm


----------



## zwodubber

New (to me anyway) bandsaw. Slightly used but still a good saw :thumb up:


----------



## Frasbee

Got them off the website that's 'watermarked' on the picture.

They definitely cut way easier than standard *****. The jaws don't open as far, and they're not angled, but for stripping and cutting, they're great.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> New (to me anyway) bandsaw. Slightly used but still a good saw :thumb up:


I just bought the M12 baby band saw but either it wasn't delivered to the right house or it was stolen. Either way I filed a claim and they're looking into it right now.


----------



## hmartinp

I need a new pair of nippers, since my handles are shabby and some day I will get my "bell rung"....thanks for these suggestions. 

And I like to buy different brands so I can grab them based on handle pattern/color and not get confused because the head is buried in a pouch...I am a simple man


----------



## wendon

TattooMan said:


> I actually just picked up the same items except the insulated versions. I'm loving them. I also
> Picked up drivers with a longer shaft of the same brand.


I've used Kleins for years but after getting these I don't know if I'll go back!! Have to see how they hold up. The Robertson drivers are a huge improvement over Klein.


----------



## jaym812

Frasbee said:


> Got them off the website that's 'watermarked' on the picture.
> 
> They definitely cut way easier than standard *****. The jaws don't open as far, and they're not angled, but for stripping and cutting, they're great.


i got these to i like them


----------



## TranquilBeach311

Yea.


----------



## TranquilBeach311

albert said:


> My latest addition was picked up new out of Ohio. It is an older model that sat in the showroom unused. Added the better pendant and it works great.
> 
> I hope it makes money otherwise it's just another toy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Albert in Oakville


Yea my buddy has one, hes makes conduit look easy with that thing... it saves so much time and makes the off angles worth bending NiCE AND NEAT... Like he says it takes the same amount of time if you bend a bad piece and try to mescal it in or masher check your level do your math and do it right!


----------



## chewy

Just got a set of 2 Fastcap 3rd hands delivered. Should be usefull.


----------



## Mptoth380

Adding to the collection :^}


----------



## svh19044

I don't think it will be coming on jobs, or even estimates with me, but it's certainly a "toy".


----------



## local134gt

svh19044 said:


> I don't think it will be coming on jobs, or even estimates with me, but it's certainly a "toy".


Nice ass! Details? More pics?


----------



## GDK 13

svh19044 said:


> I don't think it will be coming on jobs, or even estimates with me, but it's certainly a "toy".


NICE:thumbsup: I saw a thread on the corral the other day. Saw your post just now, and thought WTF someone is full of ****. Check corral, saw that username, and recognized you from a TON of electrical threads over there...lol :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

I'm giving this whole Knipex thing a try, the pliers wrench is awesome, I should have bought one years ago. 










And I'm trying Gripon locking pliers, I really like the release lever design better then vice grip's.


----------



## mikestew

got a set of these wera chiseldrivers and a klein skinning knife on amazon today

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-05018282...QQCC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336374485&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1570-3L...4?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1336374802&sr=1-14

I've got a set of insulated weras which are great, but the insulation is starting to get a bit chewed up. These will take the abuse now instead. I still like klein drivers when it comes to robertsons.


----------



## Mptoth380

Thought I'd give these a whirl, all the information online says they're top notch so I'm gonna find out!! Handles are super comfy and the identifying markers on the top of the handle are two different materials so they won't just rub off. Tomorrow will be the initial durability test, tho nothing overly strenuous on purpose :^>


----------



## Mptoth380

Sorry for the crappy first pic here's a better one


----------



## Frasbee

Mptoth380 said:


> Sorry for the crappy first pic here's a better one


I love a nice long shaft. :whistling2:


----------



## angryceltic

Frasbee said:


> I love a nice long shaft. :whistling2:


Couldn't resist


----------



## zwodubber

Love this so far. After doing a CAT6 home run to the fourth floor of a house we are roughing I measured the cable and layer out the other 5 runs on the basement floor after taking into account the distance to the other locations. Pulled other five in one pull and each wire was perfect down to the panel in the basement.

I still want that AEMC tester but this is great for now :thumb up:

Excuse the messy truck, it was a rough day


----------



## angryceltic

zwodubber said:


> Love this so far. After doing a CAT6 home run to the fourth floor of a house we are roughing I measured the cable and layer out the other 5 runs on the basement floor after taking into account the distance to the other locations. Pulled other five in one pull and each wire was perfect down to the panel in the basement.
> 
> I still want that AEMC tester but this is great for now :thumb up:
> 
> Excuse the messy truck, it was a rough day


I was pulling some cat5 in a factory and we used the fluke version. I was amazed at how slick it worked.


----------



## Bowtie

zwodubber said:


> Love this so far. After doing a CAT6 home run to the fourth floor of a house we are roughing I measured the cable and layer out the other 5 runs on the basement floor after taking into account the distance to the other locations. Pulled other five in one pull and each wire was perfect down to the panel in the basement.
> 
> I still want that AEMC tester but this is great for now :thumb up:
> 
> Excuse the messy truck, it was a rough day


Zwodubber, up to what size wire will the ts100 measure?


----------



## nick.pei

My new Ram 1500


----------



## zwodubber

Bowtie said:


> Zwodubber, up to what size wire will the ts100 measure?



From the website:

Virtually all two or more conductor cables

2,500 feet for the TS90, 3000 feet for the TS100 (can test longer on certain cables)


----------



## zwodubber

angryceltic said:


> I was pulling some cat5 in a factory and we used the fluke version. I was amazed at how slick it worked.


Funny thing is this is identical to the Fluke TS90, some sort of collaboration I guess


----------



## DMILL

nick.pei said:


> My new Ram 1500


Awesome


----------



## chicagoremodeling

Now that's some good ass looking car!


----------



## GEORGE D

zwodubber said:


> Funny thing is this is identical to the Fluke TS90, some sort of collaboration I guess


How much does that cost? I didnt even know those type of testers existed till this forum. Any recommendations?


----------



## GEORGE D

Oh, and are they used only for lowvoltage applications?


----------



## zwodubber

GEORGE D said:


> Oh, and are they used only for lowvoltage applications?



Nope, Romex etc.. can be measured also. Since you seem new to these the main reason I wanted the meter is it tells you the distance to any fault in the line. So if you have 800' of wire and are troubleshooting it gives you the measurement to the fault. Saves so much time...

if the fault is at 57' but you know your cable is much longer, 57' is where you want to start looking for issues.


----------



## zwodubber

GEORGE D said:


> How much does that cost? I didnt even know those type of testers existed till this forum. Any recommendations?


Fluke ts90 is about $200. Other models get more detailed with their feedback but get pricey.

AEMC 7026 (if I remember correctly) shows splice points, shorts, opens, moisture and the list goes on... that model is about $800.

Have a look

http://www.aemc.com/products/pdf/2127.81.pdf


----------



## Ty Wrapp

zwodubber said:


> Love this so far. After doing a CAT6 home run to the fourth floor of a house we are roughing I measured the cable and layer out the other 5 runs on the basement floor after taking into account the distance to the other locations. Pulled other five in one pull and each wire was perfect down to the panel in the basement.
> 
> I still want that AEMC tester but this is great for now :thumb up:
> 
> Excuse the messy truck, it was a rough day


That TS100 is a great trouble shooting tool! I used one at the TELCO for the last couple of years. It's also ajustable for different wire gauges.


----------



## zwodubber

Ty Wrapp said:


> That TS100 is a great trouble shooting tool! I used one at the TELCO for the last couple of years. It's also ajustable for different wire gauges.


Yep, the chart is right on the back of the meter :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26

I want one of those!!
BTW, Fluke bought the Harris telecom division several years ago, so all the Harris stuff is now branded Fluke Networks.


----------



## Frasbee

I can't wait to use this thing.


----------



## Big John

Is that band-saw even wide enough to handle a piece of strut? :blink:

-John


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> Is that band-saw even wide enough to handle a piece of strut? :blink:
> 
> -John


No but the Yakuza have found them very helpfull in speeding up apoligies.


----------



## Big John

Nice. :thumbsup: Remember that scene in _Casino _where DeNiro threatens the cheaters with the circular saw? I just don't think it would've had the same effect if he'd brought out that thing....

-John


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> Nice. :thumbsup: Remember that scene in _Casino _where DeNiro threatens the cheaters with the circular saw? I just don't think it would've had the same effect if he'd brought out that thing....
> 
> -John


When I was in Japan they had wanted posters of criminals ala wild west style in the ferry terminals and airports, the mug shots were with some holding their hands up to show the amputations from their fingers. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yubitsume


----------



## Frasbee

Big John said:


> Is that band-saw even wide enough to handle a piece of strut? :blink:
> 
> -John


It's good to 1 5/8x 1 5/8, so barely. But I got it more for cutting EMT and rod, especially when in a lift, or working above my head. I still have an 18 volt sawzall otherwise.


----------



## chewy

My new tool or should I say the dogs new toy! Used it to measure seismic bracing so will see on Monday if it worked when the strut arrives and if I had enough, haha.


----------



## pyramid919

My Ideal benders and the FatMax FuBar









x FuBar


----------



## pyramid919

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa405/Pyramid919/P1030563.jpg


----------



## svh19044

I'm ordering the TS90, looks like an excellent tool to add! 

So am I correct to assume that it will locate an underground fault by the foot?


----------



## kawimudslinger

nick.pei said:


> My new Ram 1500


Nice truck!!! And nice picture too... where on pei is this taken from?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Bad azz


----------



## chewy

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad azz


Nice, Hope you got the fatpack batteries with that, I got the combi hammer drill for my first drill and it only had the 1.5ah batteries which didnt last too long.


----------



## local134gt

Frasbee said:


> I can't wait to use this thing.


Let us know how it works! Have you used the M18 version?


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> My new tool or should I say the dogs new toy! Used it to measure seismic bracing so will see on Monday if it worked when the strut arrives and if I had enough, haha.



Good choice, I use the same model and find I use it almost daily :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 13876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad azz



Nice


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Good choice, I use the same model and find I use it almost daily :thumbsup:


How is yours with accuracy? I was hoping that +- 1.5mm was something they just said for liability reasons. If I'm doing aluminium trunking Ill still have to use my tape.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> How is yours with accuracy? I was hoping that +- 1.5mm was something they just said for liability reasons. If I'm doing aluminium trunking Ill still have to use my tape.


No problems with accuracy for me. I use it on conduit runs to set the first run straight, then follow the line with additional runs. I've gotten many complements on some some of my longer runs and how straight they are


----------



## Frasbee

local134gt said:


> Let us know how it works! Have you used the M18 version?


It was a toss up between the m18 version, and the m12 version.

What tipped me was the one-handed use aspect of it, and that there is virtually no vibration like you have in a sawzall. The idea being working pipe racks should be much easier.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Frasbee said:


> It was a toss up between the m18 version, and the m12 version.
> 
> What tipped me was the one-handed use aspect of it, and that there is virtually no vibration like you have in a sawzall. The idea being working pipe racks should be much easier.


I have one and love it.

Fantastic for cutting down riser pipes a few inches if they stick up too high before beginning the next floor, doing on-the-fly alterations in ceilings or cutting into existing piping (empty of course) without shaking all the anchors (or your teeth) loose.


----------



## nstauder

i envy most of you, i guess just blind brand loyalty but all of my screw drivers and pliers are klein my tape measures are always fat maxes and my channel locks are always erwin i cant bring myself to buy much that isnt klein for tools and fluke for testers


----------



## Theriot

nstauder said:


> i envy most of you, i guess just blind brand loyalty but all of my screw drivers and pliers are klein my tape measures are always fat maxes and my channel locks are always erwin i cant bring myself to buy much that isnt klein for tools and fluke for testers


I have a tool fetish that cost me way too much money. Sticking to what you like and know isn't a bad thing. My sickness wont allow me that. You are lucky and if you ever meet me don't shake my hands or you will catch it.


----------



## TattooMan

One of my other new toys. A new FK Irons color packer. Does awesome work with colors and it can be adjusted easily for shade work.


----------



## chewy

I went to the doctors today and stopped by the hardware store and got a collapsible hand truck for when I return to work so Im not carrying my veto on my shoulder. Also picked up a new scribe.


----------



## chewy

I'm so happy :thumbup: ever since I started this line of work I've struggled with hardhats, the harness's fit me but the actual hardhat sits on the top of my head making me look like an idiot because I'm so large, I just found out you can get MSA V Guards hardhats in XL with XL suspension aswell... just ordered 2 of them from the states. :thumbup: This really means alot to me to have a hardhat that will fit me normally and that will stay on when looking up without a chinstrap. 

Maybe there is a business opertunity here with all the large islanders that work here aswell...


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> I'm so happy :thumbup: ever since I started this line of work I've struggled with hardhats, the harness's fit me but the actual hardhat sits on the top of my head making me look like an idiot because I'm so large, I just found out you can get MSA V Guards hardhats in XL with XL suspension aswell... just ordered 2 of them from the states. :thumbup: This really means alot to me to have a hardhat that will fit me normally and that will stay on when looking up without a chinstrap.
> 
> Maybe there is a business opertunity here with all the large islanders that work here aswell...


Got a link for them mate? I'd be careful when wearing them on larger commercial sites as they probably won't have AS/NZS approval.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Got a link for them mate? I'd be careful when wearing them on larger commercial sites as they probably won't have AS/NZS approval.


Big head aswell? :laughing:

http://www.abcsafetymart.com/hhats/msa-hard-hats.html

Scroll down until you see the MSA XL, it complies with the ANSI standards but if its an issue I'll just steal a sticker of my old one.


----------



## Marcus

They must have AS/NZS approval, I wore one of those same helmets at a BHP refinery before easter.


----------



## Frasbee

The M12 bandsaw is great.

I used it taking down some trapezes. It cuts through 3/8'' rod as quickly (if not quicker) than a sawzall. Same with 3/4'' pipe. Only there's no jumping blade, or vibration, and easy to hold in one hand.

I had a pipe clamp down on the blade and the overload protection cut the power.

It could potentially cut up to 1 5/8'' strut, but I wouldn't recommend it. Would burn through the battery pretty quick I would imagine, but in a pinch it would do the job.

Assuming it's durable, I would say it's worth the money.


----------



## zwodubber

Boss added this to my truck. He got it used for a "good price", not sure what he paid though. Missing the 1/2" parts but he told me to find the parts and he'd get them.


----------



## TattooMan

zwodubber said:


> Boss added this to my truck. He got it used for a "good price", not sure what he paid though. Missing the 1/2" parts but he told me to find the parts and he'd get them.


I love those


----------



## zwodubber

TattooMan said:


> I love those


Yeah I was pumped he got the hydraulic kit, I don't punch too many holes but I guess I will be doing a lot more.


----------



## Shockdoc

zwodubber said:


> Boss added this to my truck. He got it used for a "good price", not sure what he paid though. Missing the 1/2" parts but he told me to find the parts and he'd get them.


I had mine stolen from me


----------



## Big John

Shockdoc said:


> I had mine stolen from me


 Was yours also missing the 1/2" punch? :whistling2:

-John


----------



## zwodubber

Shockdoc said:


> I had mine stolen from me


Maybe that's what he meant by good price??

Just kidding, sorry to hear about that. People can be real ***holes.


----------



## Shockdoc

Big John said:


> Was yours also missing the 1/2" punch? :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Mine had some mileage, ran on brake fluid( had to fix in the middle of a job) and kept ticking. I'm debating just getting mechanical punches and use impact gun to drive them.


----------



## Frasbee

Shockdoc said:


> Mine had some mileage, ran on brake fluid( had to fix in the middle of a job) and kept ticking. I'm debating just getting mechanical punches and use impact gun to drive them.


You'd probably want an impact wrench if you're going to be putting it on something like that.


----------



## zwodubber

Built my own jet rack out of scrap conduit and strut. Still a "prototype" and need to button up a few things and paint it but saved myself some $$.





















View from side door


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

Picked up a new set late last week, gonna get some good mileage out of this!


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> Built my own jet rack out of scrap conduit and strut. Still a "prototype" and need to button up a few things and paint it but saved myself some $$.
> 
> View from side door


Zwo, 

Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well. 









Something to think about.


----------



## TattooMan

thegoldenboy said:


> Zwo,
> 
> Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well.
> 
> Something to think about.


I like. Nice and clean looking


----------



## thegoldenboy

TattooMan said:


> I like. Nice and clean looking


That's the truck I work out of, it's not so nice and clean looking at the moment. I've been running a mixture of small jobs and service and it's been impossible to find a minute to reorganize everything.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> Zwo,
> 
> Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well.
> 
> 
> Something to think about.


Thanks! I really didn't know where to put them, that looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

thegoldenboy said:


> Zwo,
> 
> Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 14097
> 
> 
> Something to think about.


Looks Good....:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Built my own jet rack out of scrap conduit and strut. Still a "prototype" and need to button up a few things and paint it but saved myself some $$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from side door


Good set up..:thumbup:


----------



## Zog

Got a new toy today, a Magnetron Atmosphere Condition test set, the only one of it's kind. Allows me to evaluate remaining life in a vacuum bottle by measuring pressure. Having a blast playing with my new toy. :thumbup:


----------



## TattooMan

Zog said:


> Got a new toy today, a Magnetron Atmosphere Condition test set, the only one of it's kind. Allows me to evaluate remaining life in a vacuum bottle by measuring pressure. Having a blast playing with my new toy. :thumbup:


A pic?


----------



## dkeats5

Picked up the a dewalt 5 in 1 hacksaw today, it's abit heavy but it folds into a jab saw, 45 degree cut, high and low tension cuts, and a hard to get at cut! What a great rig and well built!!


----------



## chewy

dkeats5 said:


> Picked up the a dewalt 5 in 1 hacksaw today, it's abit heavy but it folds into a jab saw, 45 degree cut, high and low tension cuts, and a hard to get at cut! What a great rig and well built!!


Hows it fold into a jab saw?


----------



## dkeats5

Handle slides off, and there's a blade that's secured by a set screw type of thing, it's great! Here's a picture


----------



## TattooMan

New footpedal. Love it...


----------



## TOOL_5150

TattooMan said:


> View attachment 14206
> 
> 
> New footpedal. Love it...


for what?

I figure its for an amp, since it is only T/S connector.


----------



## TattooMan

TOOL_5150 said:


> for what?
> 
> I figure its for an amp, since it is only T/S connector.


For tattooing. Footpedal connects to the power supply


----------



## sparky970

TattooMan said:


> View attachment 14206
> 
> 
> New footpedal. Love it...



I thought it was a vacuum cleaner


----------



## TOOL_5150

sparky970 said:


> i thought it was a vacuum cleaner


you have never played an electric instrument.. Huh?


----------



## BBQ

sparky970 said:


> I thought it was a vacuum cleaner


It looked like a hot plate that ran from a headphone jack. :blink:


----------



## BBQ

TOOL_5150 said:


> you have never played an electric instrument.. Huh?


That 1/4" plug is used for all sorts of crap.

In this area food vendors use that style plug to connect their portable data entry units into the stores network.

We make RJ-45 to 1/4" stereo headphone jack adapters for them


----------



## sparky970

TOOL_5150 said:


> you have never played an electric instrument.. Huh?


I thought it was a footpedal, but it looks like a robot vacuum


----------



## chewy

BBQ said:


> That 1/4" plug is used for all sorts of crap.
> 
> In this area food vendors use that style plug to connect their portable data entry units into the stores network.
> 
> We make RJ-45 to 1/4" stereo headphone jack adapters for them


Thats why some old telco guys call the voice pairs ring and tip to identify the A or B leg.


----------



## TOOL_5150

chewy said:


> Thats why some old telco guys call the voice pairs ring and tip to identify the A or B leg.


Thats where the TRS connector was used primarily back in the day. and in telco stuff, we still use tip/ring terms here.


----------



## BBQ

chewy said:


> Thats why some old telco guys call the voice pairs ring and tip to identify the A or B leg.


I think they were developed for the first telephone switchboards. .

However the ones we use would be tip, ring and a bonus one.


----------



## TOOL_5150

They are also used in FA systems for firefighters communication.


----------



## BBQ

TOOL_5150 said:


> They are also used in FA systems for firefighters communication.


Yeah that too.


----------



## HARRY304E

dkeats5 said:


> Handle slides off, and there's a blade that's secured by a set screw type of thing, it's great! Here's a picture


Cool I like that ,Have a link??


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Boss added this to my truck. He got it used for a "good price", not sure what he paid though. Missing the 1/2" parts but he told me to find the parts and he'd get them.



Nice that will come very handy..:thumbup:


----------



## drsparky

BBQ said:


> I think they were developed for the first telephone switchboards. .
> 
> However the ones we use would be tip, ring and a bonus one.


Tip, Ring, and Sleeve. You can also have multiple rings.


----------



## The Motts

HARRY304E said:


> Cool I like that ,Have a link??


DeWalt hacksaw


----------



## zwodubber

Looks like it will be a good week as far as new equipment for me, boss has been taking care of us lately :thumbup:

Pics when I get them of course


----------



## drsparky

Got tired of spending four hours mowing the lawn at my farm, bought a Husqvarna RZ5424. Can finish it in about a 1 1/2 hours now. Sure beats the 42" Craftsman.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Good old TRS! Soldered my fair share when I ran sound throughout school! 
Made a lot of 1/4 to 1/8 cables for connecting iPods and laptops!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

drsparky said:


> Got tired of spending four hours mowing the lawn at my farm, bought a Husqvarna RZ5424. Can finish it in about a 1 1/2 hours now. Sure beats the 42" Craftsman.


Good piece of machinery there! I like the Husqvarna equipment, but am curious why you bought that over the Dixie Choppers?


----------



## zwodubber

Got some items today.












Fluke 1621 earth ground resistance kit.












Greenlee circuit tracer












And might be getting rid of the Fluke Ti20, have a meeting with a Flir rep about a new E50












Really looking forward to using the 1621 in combination with the Dranetz PowerVisa, should help improve troubleshoot ing substantially.











Spent hours on manuals and online training on the 1621, can't wait to get it out in the field :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

drsparky said:


> Got tired of spending four hours mowing the lawn at my farm, bought a Husqvarna RZ5424. Can finish it in about a 1 1/2 hours now. Sure beats the 42" Craftsman.


Lol I've got 8 hours every saturday on a 60' exmark and this new '12 Kubota diesel 60" with 2 of us going. Love the relaxation though :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Anybody know where I can find a manual for the greenlee 38584? No luck online and just called greenlee and of course the offices are closed.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Good piece of machinery there! I like the Husqvarna equipment, but am curious why you bought that over the Dixie Choppers?


Local dealer that has parts and service department, he also my chain saw dealer. Nearest Dixie dealer is 150 miles away.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

drsparky said:


> Local dealer that has parts and service department, he also my chain saw dealer. Nearest Dixie dealer is 150 miles away.


Makes sense. 

When we finally finish on our plans for the new house, I am going to get me a nice 56" Dixie for our new property. NOT push mowing that beast....

I like the HSQ. small engines. Some of the BEST chain saws I have ever used.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> Zwo,
> 
> Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 14097
> 
> 
> Something to think about.


First off thanks GoldenBoy for the tip, I have PVC ready if this doesn't work :thumbsup:

Well I was going to go with the PVC idea but figured I'd try using some empty space up first so here's what i came up with for now. It was hot and I didn't take into account actually sliding the third bender in (door is in the way) so the third hole can house some bungee's :whistling2:

Anyway a pic


----------



## BBQ

thegoldenboy said:


> Zwo,
> 
> Something we do with our benders is attach PVC sleeves the shelves and slide the benders in. It works out pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 14097
> 
> 
> Something to think about.


Get a wall in that truck, seriously that could end up being bad.


----------



## thegoldenboy

BBQ said:


> Get a wall in that truck, seriously that could end up being bad.


That's not my call, I think it's one of the last ones in our fleet that doesn't have the wall. All of our newer vans have them, that one is a 96 with 110,000 on it, I think. They phase them out by mileage and this one isn't that high yet.


----------



## angryceltic

BBQ said:


> Get a wall in that truck, seriously that could end up being bad.


I thought the wall was a requirement in commercial vehicles?


----------



## MDShunk

angryceltic said:


> I thought the wall was a requirement in commercial vehicles?


Many states have always had rules, but the federal requirement only took effect Jan 1, 2004. Always a good idea. In a 30 mile per hour crash, an 8 ounce screwdriver will hit you at a force of 18 pounds. No thanks.


----------



## angryceltic

MDShunk said:


> Many states have always had rules, but the federal requirement only took effect Jan 1, 2004. Always a good idea. In a 30 mile per hour crash, an 8 ounce screwdriver will hit you at a force of 18 pounds. No thanks.


Ouch, no thanks. I've been in too many vans where it looked like it was pick up and shaken. Some people have no respect for other peoples equipment.


----------



## bobmarlon

Cordless skill saw

Strap wrench

New hacksaw and Allen keys


----------



## angryceltic

bobmarlon said:


> View attachment 14319
> 
> 
> Cordless skill saw
> 
> Strap wrench
> 
> New hacksaw and Allen keys


I like those allen keys, I have a set myself. only downside, They are too short. when I was terminating the disconnect in the rooftop ac. Had to walk all the way to the main electrical for the closest JW to borrow his set.


----------



## Frasbee

thegoldenboy said:


> That's not my call, I think it's one of the last ones in our fleet that doesn't have the wall. All of our newer vans have them, that one is a 96 with 110,000 on it, I think. They phase them out by mileage and this one isn't that high yet.


Sounds like you need to roadtrip with it then.


----------



## Frasbee

bobmarlon said:


> View attachment 14319
> 
> 
> Cordless skill saw
> 
> Strap wrench
> 
> New hacksaw and Allen keys


When Bosch makes the switch to brushless motors, I'm switching back!


----------



## ilikepez

Frasbee said:


> When Bosch makes the switch to brushless motors, I'm switching back!


A thousand times this. I bought one of their drills last year but I don't want to buy any more tools until they upgrade.


----------



## Frasbee

ilikepez said:


> A thousand times this. I bought one of their drills last year but I don't want to buy any more tools until they upgrade.


That bein' said, I have milwaukee's brushless hammer drill. I cut 16 consecutive holes with a 7/8'' hole saw and still had half a battery left. The overload protection kinda forced me to step it down to 1st gear though.

My old bosch ni-cad would have been sputtering by the 8th or 9th hole.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Frasbee said:


> That bein' said, I have milwaukee's brushless hammer drill. I cut 16 consecutive holes with a 7/8'' hole saw and still had half a battery left. The overload protection kinda forced me to step it down to 1st gear though.
> 
> My old bosch ni-cad would have been sputtering by the 8th or 9th hole.


M12 or M18?


----------



## chewy

Some pin punches and vice grips


----------



## HARRY304E

thegoldenboy said:


> M12 or M18?


I think he said he has the M-18 stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

HARRY304E said:


> I think he said he has the M-18 stuff.:thumbsup:


I'm PWI, I may have missed it.


----------



## ND80

*New Toy*

Just got it 2 weeks ago and has been doing a fine job getting me back and forth to the job.


----------



## Black Dog

ND80 said:


> Just got it 2 weeks ago and has been doing a fine job getting me back and forth to the job.


Nice ride.


----------



## Dave L

Not quite the Knipex ones I wanted but I needed them now


----------



## cad99

Dewalt went to heck this monday shaft broke cutting 1 1/2 emt not even one month old returned for cash back. Spent the last 60 hours back in the stone age.about 400 lighter at the supply house hope to have alot better luck this time around


----------



## Frasbee

cad99 said:


> Dewalt went to heck this monday shaft broke cutting 1 1/2 emt not even one month old returned for cash back. Spent the last 60 hours back in the stone age.about 400 lighter at the supply house hope to have alot better luck this time around


400 bucks??

Jeez, too much money for that thing in my opinion. You can get a refurbished one for 1/3 the price (if you already have the batteries and charger). I would have gone for the "hackzall". Way more balanced for one handed use.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

$400 is insane for a sawzall kit.

I bought a Hackzall and 3 Red XC batts for under $300 from our supplier.


----------



## cad99

Well I shopped around at three different suppliers and this kit was consistently 350 plus tax for 18v sawzall one charger and two xc batteries I almost talked him into 








for half off but instead got andother charger and a thrid batt for discount and a free can cozy and two sharpies :laughing:


----------



## tomthenailer

You sir, took it hard. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002EEP4Y2/ref=mp_s_a_9?qid=1339207044&sr=8-9


I'll take the extra hammer drill and $50 any day.


----------



## primaltroy

ND80 said:


> Just got it 2 weeks ago and has been doing a fine job getting me back and forth to the job.


Very nice!


----------



## tshumate

Always a very nice choice!


----------



## WIElectric

Looking forward to getting it dirty.


----------



## 04gixx6

No pics but just picked up Knipex Linesmans, Greenlee needle nose, and the "baby" Channellock tongue and groove pliers. I'm not loyal to any particular brand


----------



## Frasbee

04gixx6 said:


> No pics but just picked up Knipex Linesmans, Greenlee needle nose, and the "baby" Channellock tongue and groove pliers. I'm not loyal to any particular brand


The baby knipex alligator / cobras are much better.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Love the Cobras/Alligators.


----------



## 04gixx6

Frasbee said:


> The baby knipex alligator / cobras are much better.


Didn't know they made their own, and don't recall seeing anything else made by Knipex.


----------



## bthesparky

Buy a pair of 10" and 12" cobra's. You will never need anything else.


----------



## Frasbee

bthesparky said:


> Buy a pair of 10" and 12" cobra's. You will never need anything else.


I use the baby cobras more than my 10 and 12's. They're good up to 1" fittings. I almost always have them and the baby pliers wrench on me.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Frasbee said:


> I use the baby cobras more than my 10 and 12's. They're good up to 1" fittings. I almost always have them and the baby pliers wrench on me.


I love the baby cobra pliers! Most used tool next to my Kleins!


----------



## chrisfnl

Had two things show up... both related to difficulties I've been having with flourescent lighting...

Also, fun side note, the tester works! And it works well!!!


----------



## chewy

New vice and some recipro blades mentioned to me in another thread.


----------



## zwodubber

I had a harris model I bought used, sold it and got a new Fluke networks TDR.


----------



## WIElectric

chewy said:


> New vice and some recipro blades mentioned to me in another thread.


What kind of blades?


----------



## chewy

WIElectric said:


> What kind of blades?


Blades with a curved end like a flooring saw, so I can plunge cut cleanly into wood panelling. I think they're called Boar Blades.


----------



## WIElectric

chewy said:


> Blades with a curved end like a flooring saw, so I can plunge cut cleanly into wood panelling. I think they're called Boar Blades.


Sweet.


----------



## TattooMan

chewy said:


> Blades with a curved end like a flooring saw, so I can plunge cut cleanly into wood panelling. I think they're called Boar Blades.


Boar blades are great. Laser etched and cuts on all sides. I used them exclusively for my garage door work


----------



## WIElectric

TattooMan said:


> Boar blades are great. Laser etched and cuts on all sides. I used them exclusively for my garage door work


Do they make a clean plunge cut? Is that the advantage?


----------



## Theriot

Just got these tonight and love it. Works great. Think I'll go tomorrow and get the amp part to hook up my patio speakers. Put my iTunes library ,Pandora,Stitcher,Sirius, and Songza. So for. What an easy way to do whole house music and I can control it with my iPad.


----------



## chewy

WIElectric said:


> Do they make a clean plunge cut? Is that the advantage?


Hopefully cleaner than drilling a hole to start a cut.


----------



## TattooMan

chewy said:


> Hopefully cleaner than drilling a hole to start a cut.


Just like with any tool it will take practice getting used to it. But they are great


----------



## Theriot

TattooMan said:


> Just like with any tool it will take practice getting used to it. But they are great


I have one on my m12. What I like about the one I have it's two blades on one. Inside metal the other wood. You just take it out and flip.


----------



## TattooMan

Theriot said:


> I have one on my m12. What I like about the one I have it's two blades on one. Inside metal the other wood. You just take it out and flip.


They really are great blades. I see them taking over the market soon


----------



## chewy

I just tried it on a piece of firewood with my M12, was a pretty nice cut so long as the shoe is held firm on the work piece. Im keen to try it on a full size sawzall with orbital action.


----------



## Theriot

Theriot said:


> Just got these tonight and love it. Works great. Think I'll go tomorrow and get the amp part to hook up my patio speakers. Put my iTunes library ,Pandora,Stitcher,Sirius, and Songza. So for. What an easy way to do whole house music and I can control it with my iPad.


Been playing with this today love can't wait to buy more speakers. Does anyone else have Sonos and what do you think of it after awhile


----------



## TattooMan

Theriot said:


> Been playing with this today love can't wait to buy more speakers. Does anyone else have Sonos and what do you think of it after awhile


Never heard of them. But i sure am lookin into them now


----------



## Theriot

It's the easiest whole house system I could find and the iPad app works great. Just went and bought another piece to put my patio speaker on the system. So I don't have to change them. I can pay all the rooms I have or some or one. I can do all the same songs or different in every room. It's not cheap but compared to an install it's way cheaper. Sitting on the patio now having a New Castle beer and letting my short attention span changes the songs on my iPad every min. or so. It's driving the wife crazy. Let a song finish will ya is what she is nagging. To add another room you just buy a speaker and push a button and there it is.


----------



## HARRY304E

TattooMan said:


> Never heard of them. But i sure am lookin into them now


Same here.


----------



## WIElectric

Upgrading from my starter tools.


----------



## zwodubber

Took this morning to make a few changes to the truck setup (see post 940).

Got tired of hitting my head on the ceiling mounted ladder although it seemed like a good idea at the time, made up a wire rack that slides out, a durham cabinet and a few other small things. It was a little easier since I dropped off a bunch of material yesterday at a new job site, time to restock tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Just ordered an M18 Fuel bare hammer drill/driver. Now I just need to source some red lithium batteries to go with it on the far side of the world. :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

I have this for the weekend to decide if I'm going to pull the trigger. 2004 with 700 miles original owner bike. I'm pretty sure he knew what he was doing when he let me have it for the weekend :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ

zwodubber said:


> I'm pretty sure he knew what he was doing when he let me have it for the weekend


He started doing the paperwork as soon as you pulled away. :laughing:


When I was a kid I remember a car dealer let my Dad take a Cadillac for the long weekend trip to a wedding .......... Dad bought the car.


----------



## Dave L

700 miles in 8 years, That man doesnt deserve a motorcycle so nice. Its made to be driven!


----------



## zwodubber

Dave L said:


> 700 miles in 8 years, That man doesnt deserve a motorcycle so nice. Its made to be driven!


He has 6 other Harley's, this one is too small for him


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?

I've never understood the appeal.


----------



## zwodubber

bubb_tubbs said:


> Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?
> 
> I've never understood the appeal.


This will be my first harley. Coming from a long line of sport bikes I can say this is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. It's not all about technology you know.


----------



## thoenew

bubb_tubbs said:


> Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?
> 
> I've never understood the appeal.


People still use pencils and pens. Knives still are used. It's not all about having more technology. Some things just don't need much improvement.

I've never driven a motorcycle. I'm not particularly defending H-D. I have heard some poor things about them, like no matter what, they are going to leak fluids. I don't know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> This will be my first harley. Coming from a long line of sport bikes I can say this is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. It's not all about technology you know.


 
Sometimes it's just nice to sit on American steel.


----------



## wendon

bubb_tubbs said:


> Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?
> 
> I've never understood the appeal.


Why use Klein's, Wera's, Knipex, etc. etc. when Harbor Freight tools will work??


----------



## bubb_tubbs

zwodubber said:


> This will be my first harley. Coming from a long line of sport bikes I can say this is the most comfortable bike I have ridden. It's not all about technology you know.


I understand that. 

I've just never ridden a Harley, Triumph, or similarly-styled bike that I didn't find clunky and awkward in comparison to more modern fare. (especially the handlebar-mounted windscreens - what goofball thought those were a good idea?)

Guess they're just not my cup of tea. Hope you enjoy it! :thumbsup:




wendon said:


> Why use Klein's, Wera's, Knipex, etc. etc. when Harbor Freight tools will work??


Not a valid comparison.


----------



## chewy

Loving the added run time on the new fuel!


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> Loving the added run time on the new fuel!


I got someone who'll buy my "old" Milwaukee drill and impact.


----------



## WIElectric

Fuel is sweet.


----------



## wendon

WIElectric said:


> Upgrading from my starter tools.
> 
> View attachment 15024


How do you like your Knipex needle nose? Is it an 8" ?


----------



## WIElectric

wendon said:


> How do you like your Knipex needle nose? Is it an 8" ?


Yea, and it's an 8". It's the best needle nose I have used. The only negative is that the tip is too flimsy to pull KOs out.


----------



## wendon

WIElectric said:


> Yea, and it's an 8". It's the best needle nose I have used. The only negative is that the tip is too flimsy to pull KOs out.


That's what I found out. The tip bent a few times. I hammered it back straight!!! I ended up getting one of these and so far have been impressed.
I used Channel lock for quite a while but they seemed too flimsy for what I use them for.


----------



## WIElectric

wendon said:


> That's what I found out. The tip bent a few times. I hammered it back straight!!! I ended up getting one of these and so far have been impressed.
> I used Channel lock for quite a while but they seemed too flimsy for what I use them for.


Are those the Klein 8"?


----------



## wendon

WIElectric said:


> Are those the Klein 8"?


Yes they are. Model #J203-8


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> Loving the added run time on the new fuel!


I'm jealous.


----------



## Frasbee

I almost never use needle nose for anything. And when I do need it it's usually not sufficient for those tough to get to spots.


----------



## tomthenailer

My old beat to hell bandsaw got loaned to another job, so the bossman brought me this beauty.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

Just got these. Havent tried them out yet. Im hoping I can survive carrying just them and a 10-in1 :thumbsup:

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1363&groupID=2036


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

bubb_tubbs said:


> Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?
> 
> I've never understood the appeal.


Colt M1911 is still the best pistol around imo. Mine has never jammed. John Browning's design is a 101 years old!

Some things stand up to the test of time :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer

chewy said:


> Loving the added run time on the new fuel!




How many rolls of T P does one really need ? :laughing:

(See background)


----------



## chewy

oldtimer said:


> How many rolls of T P does one really need ? :laughing:
> 
> (See background)


Ive actually probally got more than those spade bit holes in my garage, I buy in bulk, haha.


----------



## Frasbee

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Just got these. Havent tried them out yet. Im hoping I can survive carrying just them and a 10-in1 :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1363&groupID=2036


What the hell is that abomination.



I want one.


----------



## Zog

bubb_tubbs said:


> Harley's are certainly nice to look at, but can somebody tell me any other reason why you'd blow stupid amounts of cash on technology nearly 100 years old?


You mean like electricity?


----------



## beartp515

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Just got these. Havent tried them out yet. Im hoping I can survive carrying just them and a 10-in1 :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1363&groupID=2036


I had the same idea, waiting for them to come out. Where dud you get them??


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

beartp515 said:


> I had the same idea, waiting for them to come out. Where dud you get them??


Had to go though hell and high water to get it. Ended up using newark / farnell - which I normally use for electronic parts

http://www.newark.com/knipex/13-96-200/plier-cutter-electrician-vde/dp/91T5716

I think they shipped from UK

Ill let you guys know how they pan out


Oh and I got the VDE grips cause I like how they feel more . . . . oh and also so I can cut triplex and cause outages


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Colt M1911 is still the best pistol around imo. Mine has never jammed. John Browning's design is a 101 years old!
> 
> Some things stand up to the test of time :thumbsup:


On this, I will agree with you. My Ruger .22 may be my favourite target handgun, but I loves me some 1911.

I'd like to get one but lately I've been collecting WW2 rifles instead.



Zog said:


> You mean like electricity?


I must have missed the part where they invented a more convenient energy source than electron transfer.


----------



## chewy

I couldnt drive past a sale at a local timber yard today. Not too impressed with the rasps on the Gib saw as a first impression but the proof is in the pudding so will find out Monday.


----------



## ilikepez

Some new Bondhus t-handles. I got the straight hex ones and not the ball head hexes. They where almost the same price but I encounter a lot of abused hex bolts and need the extra grip. 

I also bought a Fluke 62 max plus, but that won't arrive until next Wednesday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bubb_tubbs said:


> On this, I will agree with you. My Ruger .22 may be my favourite target handgun, but I loves me some 1911.
> 
> I'd like to get one but lately I've been collecting WW2 rifles instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed the part where they invented a more convenient energy source than electron transfer.


 
The mastery of design is clear in firearms. The M1911, M14A1, Ruger 10/22, Marlin 60, M2, and M203 have stood the tests of time.


----------



## tomthenailer

............ Avtomat Kalishnakova


x3 on the 1911a1. My old man taught me that when you run dry you should be able to beat a man to death with a real pistol. 39 ounces of steel beats polymer any day in my book.


----------



## WIElectric

tomthenailer said:


> ............ Avtomat Kalishnakova
> 
> x3 on the 1911a1. My old man taught me that when you run dry you should be able to beat a man to death with a real pistol. 39 ounces of steel beats polymer any day in my book.


Better aim and extra ammo. =)


----------



## chewy

WIElectric said:


> Better aim and extra ammo. =)


And only $20 off Russian fishing boats back in the 80's.


----------



## Big John

Chewy, you gonna build you some cabinetry? What's with the corner-clamp?

-John


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> Chewy, you gonna build you some cabinetry? What's with the corner-clamp?
> 
> -John


In offices we run exposed aluminium trunking the same colour as the alu doors and windows. Im hoping I can use it to hold a mitre together while I screw it to the wall.


----------



## chewy

More shopping today,


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I want that knife. Can't find a place in my pouch that I'm satisfied with my folding knife being.


----------



## chewy

The top Bahco craftsman knife is made in Sweden and seems to be a rebranded Mora of high quality, they use them as work knives over there and my friend tells me you carry a small filliting knife V sharpener in your pouch to sharpen them as they are such a step grind. If you google Hultafors double sheath, they have electrician combos of a small skinning knife and a craftsmans knife in a double sheath. Mora might do the same thing.

The bottom wrecking knife is a double bevel chisel and knife combo and made in Taiwan but still of high quality, unlike the DeWalt chisel knife Bahco reccomends hitting the back of the knife into timber to split it and to make notches.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Pics of the new bags and my horribly overworked DeWalt tote (need Veto XXL, send mahni plz):










Also, new Wiha drivers! Can't have too many German screwdrivers, you know.










Who needs Yankee products? :laughing:


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> Pics of the new bags and my horribly overworked DeWalt tote (need Veto XXL, send mahni plz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, new Wiha drivers! Can't have too many German screwdrivers, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs Yankee products? :laughing:


Nice rig, no suspenders? :thumbsup:

Are those the new slim line insulated drivers? My old man has a set and they're nice. 

You can't get he XXL until your bags are broken in, other wise you will look like a noob :laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> Nice rig, no suspenders? :thumbsup:
> 
> Are those the new slim line insulated drivers? My old man has a set and they're nice.
> 
> You can't get he XXL until your bags are broken in, other wise you will look like a noob :laughing:


It's a mix. Most of them are the normal 1000V VDE but the terminal flat and #1 Phillips are Slimline. I haven't encountered any finger-safe terminals in any square or bigger flat sizes and going this route saved me $60.

I like the grips on them a bit better than my Weras, though I think I'm going to keep using the chiseldriver flat as a banger - Wiha is sorely lacking in variety with regards to shaft length on their heavy duty 15mm flat drivers.

That DeWalt tote was totally worth the $30 I paid for it - there's probably 35lbs worth of tools in there (the tool roll has metric and SAE flexible ratcheting box wrenches and sockets in it) and another couple pounds of screws, bolts and other stuff in the parts tray underneath.

I'll probably give it to an apprentice when I get the Veto.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

chewy said:


> In offices we run exposed aluminium trunking the same colour as the alu doors and windows. Im hoping I can use it to hold a mitre together while I screw it to the wall.


I use a speed sqaure for that


----------



## thegoldenboy

Picked up a Veto type knock off from Sears. Getting out of construction/contracting and starting in maintenance/in-house at an amusement park. Not sure of what style set up will work, so I'm just trying it out. Bags not fully loaded yet, I'm waiting on some Allen sets to come in from the supply house and I've got some new tools that have fresh paint and need to be engraved before they go to far. I'm setting up a supplementary tech bag for the less mechanical stuff that I'll need; bit sets, drill taps, tape measure, and other misc tools.


----------



## chewy

Just installed a jeans type button on my rig so and I made a double stack sheath for the wrecking knife and craftsmans knife which have a keyhole button hole for a secure yet easily removable connection. Because its a fixed blade, the sheath obvisouly has to come with the knife in certain circumstances.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

You could just hold the blade in your teeth like a pirate.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> You could just hold the blade in your teeth like a pirate.


That could lead to a glasgow smile, haha. (putting a match between 2 razor blades and slashing a guys cheeks).


----------



## bubb_tubbs




----------



## coon88

Frasbee said:


> I just bought the M12 baby band saw but either it wasn't delivered to the right house or it was stolen. Either way I filed a claim and they're looking into it right now.


How much did you pay for the m12 band saw? Some supply house have a 50 dollar trade when you trade in a 9.6v tool with batteries.


----------



## chewy

I'm so happy with my fuel drill that I ordered the Impact.


----------



## heavysparky

nice tool. I just wonder why people are becoming so lazy. That they cannot tighten the screws by hand anymore


----------



## WIElectric

heavysparky said:


> nice tool. I just wonder why people are becoming so lazy. That they cannot tighten the screws by hand anymore


If it takes longer it costs more. Nothing to do with lazy..


----------



## heavysparky

Really it takes longer to use an old fashioned screwdriver on a panel cover. No way. I guess I am just oldschool.


----------



## wptski

I guess nobody follows torque specs for anything? Or is it that "most" inspectors don't request torque specs be proven? They do sell torque screwdrivers down in the lb/in range.


----------



## chewy

heavysparky said:


> nice tool. I just wonder why people are becoming so lazy. That they cannot tighten the screws by hand anymore


You dont own an impact driver do you?


----------



## WIElectric

chewy said:


> You dont own an impact driver do you?


That's what I was thinking. haha


----------



## chewy

WIElectric said:


> That's what I was thinking. haha


Nothing wrong with that though, first time I ever used one I knew it was going to be my first choice for screws and I even changed out a flat with it.


----------



## WIElectric

chewy said:


> Nothing wrong with that though, first time I ever used one I knew it was going to be my first choice for screws and I even changed out a flat with it.


True.


----------



## heavysparky

I own one. Just not for my every screw/nut driving tasks. I am old that way. 

Yeah I also own 3 torque screwdrivers.


----------



## Frasbee

heavysparky said:


> I own one. Just not for my every screw/nut driving tasks. I am old that way.
> 
> Yeah I also own 3 torque screwdrivers.


Do you do more maintenance/industrial? I rarely pick up my impact in industrial unless I'm doing repetitive fastening.

In commercial construction, though, an impact is a necessity.


----------



## heavysparky

Frasbee said:


> Do you do more maintenance/industrial? I rarely pick up my impact in industrial unless I'm doing repetitive fastening.
> 
> In commercial construction, though, an impact is a necessity.


Not any more. Cut my teeth in that.


----------



## chewy

I used my new impact today on a broad spectrum, I dismantled a phone mount on some strut, M10 Boltss into Zebedees, then unscrewed the 1x10 PK screws off that board, moved some PVC conduit up about 50mm because it was run across a penetration in speed wall so that was 4 1x8 screws straight into drywall for the saddles, used it on plate screws, 1x8s into plywood, assembled a krone frame onto strut without the little nuts and bolts so used TEK screws instead. I also bashed out a penetration in drywall with a 6 inch #2 robertson driver bit in the nose, worked ok.

Overall I like the size and balance but I don't really care for the 3 speeds, when I tried to use them appropriately I found myself feathering the trigger by habit so just kept it in maximum speed and power the whole time except for the faceplate screws which I wouldn't normally do because I have my swirly screwdriver.


----------



## MDShunk

Chewy, are Milwaukee tools all that popular in NZ?


----------



## chewy

MDShunk said:


> Chewy, are Milwaukee tools all that popular in NZ?


Not really, they have only really come out in the last 3 or 4 years here. But are getting more popular as an Electrical Supply house chain and a timber yard have started selling them. 

A lot of companies let guys put tools on the supply house account and deduct their pay each fortnight, so that dictates what guys use, I am seeing a lot more Milwaukee these days but about a year ago I was the only guy with it on most sites. 

For cordless its mainly Makita as most carpenters are diehard fans. Anything concrete related is usually Ramset, we get rebranded Milwaukee as Ramset cordless drills and impacts and Bosch rotary hammers are rebranded as Ramset as well.


----------



## Frasbee

I agree with the 3 settings. I could see if you're trimming out, and want to be careful, setting it on "1". But for the most part, I leave it a full speed.


----------



## manchestersparky

Frasbee said:


> In commercial construction, though, an impact is a necessity.


REALLY ?? :no:

And to think of all the buildings that have been built before the cordless revolution. 
It's not that cordless tools are a necessity , it is a case of they can make some tasks easier. I see more and more guys using cordless tools every day. 

I will go out on a limb and say that there are a lot of electrical workers who have gotten lazy. I see guys on commercial jobs dragging a bandsaw around to cut cut 3/4 emt and 1/4"rod.


----------



## svh19044

manchestersparky said:


> REALLY ?? :no:
> 
> And to think of all the buildings that have been built before the cordless revolution.
> It's not that cordless tools are a necessity , it is a case of they can make some tasks easier. I see more and more guys using cordless tools every day.
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say that there are a lot of electrical workers who have gotten lazy. I see guys on commercial jobs dragging a bandsaw around to cut cut 3/4 emt and 1/4"rod.


How you interpret working smart as being "lazy" is beyond my comprehension. They are being more productive if they are using the right tools, and it IS that simple. Not only that, but they are setting themselves up for a better life...later on. Fewer carpel tunnel injuries, less arthritis, less daily pain, etc. 

You would think that a person like you walks everywhere, because afterall, "cars are stupid, why do you need them things".  Get with the program, and don't break your back when you can get the job done better, faster, and easier by using them fancy dumb cordless thingamajiggers.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

manchestersparky said:


> REALLY ?? :no:
> I will go out on a limb and say that there are a lot of electrical workers who have gotten lazy.


----------



## Frasbee

manchestersparky said:


> I see guys on commercial jobs dragging a bandsaw around to cut cut 3/4 emt and 1/4"rod.


That _is_ dumb.

They should be carrying this around instead.


----------



## ilikepez

link doesn't work for me frasbee


----------



## local134gt

ilikepez said:


> link doesn't work for me frasbee


It's a picture of an M12 bandsaw.


----------



## 347sparky

manchestersparky said:


> REALLY ?? :no:
> 
> And to think of all the buildings that have been built before the cordless revolution.
> It's not that cordless tools are a necessity , it is a case of they can make some tasks easier. I see more and more guys using cordless tools every day.
> 
> I will go out on a limb and say that there are a lot of electrical workers who have gotten lazy. I see guys on commercial jobs dragging a bandsaw around to cut cut 3/4 emt and 1/4"rod.


 
I worked with a guy that could cut 1/2" emt with 3-4 strokes of the hacksaw, 24 TPI. I usually cut EMT with my hacksaw until I start running 1-1/4 and larger.


----------



## Magnettica

Hacksaws are a thing of the past now that there's M12 Hacksalls available.


----------



## chewy

Magnettica said:


> Hacksaws are a thing of the past now that there's M12 Hacksalls available.


I cant cut as square as Id like with a hackzall, I like it for rod, I prefer a grinder or a hacksaw for strut.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I cant cut as square as Id like with a hackzall, I like it for rod, I prefer a grinder or a hacksaw for strut.


Yes you can..:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Yes you can..:thumbsup:


No I mean me personally, I dont do it often enough to get the knack, maybe I should try cutting the solid part of strut first? I normally hacksaw in about 15seconds through the open part down and score the bottom and bend it until it breaks off.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> No I mean me personally, I dont do it often enough to get the knack, maybe I should try cutting the solid part of strut first? I normally hacksaw in about 15seconds through the open part down and score the bottom and bend it until it breaks off.


Cutting strut cut the two sides up and when you hit the back you can score it and it will snap off.


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Cutting strut cut the two sides up and when you hit the back you can score it and it will snap off.


I might try some different TPI blades.


----------



## wendon

chewy said:


> I cant cut as square as Id like with a hackzall, I like it for rod, I prefer a grinder or a hacksaw for strut.


In my opinion, you can't beat a metal cutting circular saw! :thumbup:


----------



## davidsun

Does someone use the tools made in china? How do you think about the quality of chinese products?


----------



## chewy

davidsun said:


> Does someone use the tools made in china? How do you think about the quality of chinese products?


To generalise quality from China in one word, it would be "inconsistent".

Some stuff is quality while other stuff is so poorly made its criminal negligence. 

Good luck with the die hard made in the USA guys though buddy.


----------



## manchestersparky

svh19044 said:


> How you interpret working smart as being "lazy" is beyond my comprehension. They are being more productive if they are using the right tools, and it IS that simple. Not only that, but they are setting themselves up for a better life...later on. Fewer carpel tunnel injuries, less arthritis, less daily pain, etc.
> 
> You would think that a person like you walks everywhere, because afterall, "cars are stupid, why do you need them things".  Get with the program, and don't break your back when you can get the job done better, faster, and easier by using them fancy dumb cordless thingamajiggers.



Read my post slowly next time. Try reading it one sentence at a time slowly. 

Here I'll help you out and explain it for you:

REALLY ?? :no: - 
This is my first reaction to the phrase that cordless tools are a *NECESSITY *TO DO COMMERCIAL WORK

And to think of all the buildings that have been built before the cordless revolution. 
lOTS OF COMMERCIAL WORK IS COMPLETED EVERY DAY WITH OUT CORDLESS
It's not that cordless tools are a necessity , it is a case of they can make some tasks easier. I see more and more guys using cordless tools every day. 
Read the above slowly and you will see that I agree with you that cordless does make it easier. I am not saying that using cordless makes you lazy !
 
I will go out on a limb and say that there are a lot of electrical workers who have gotten lazy. I see guys on commercial jobs dragging a bandsaw around to cut cut 3/4 emt and 1/4"rod. 

When I go on a job and the electrician is dragging 100' of extension cord and the portaband just to cut 3/4 EMT. Worse is when the extension does not reach the work area and he walks back and forth to the saw. How is that not lazy and how is it productive ?
I also see guys sharing the cordless saw, not productive at all when your waiting for someone else to finish using it


----------



## 347sparky

Magnettica said:


> Hacksaws are a thing of the past now that there's M12 Hacksalls available.


Maybe, but that hacksaw does not need batteries, is super light, and a replacement is @ $20. Besides I can use my DeWalt cordless sawzall with one hand no problem and not have to get another special tool.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

347sparky said:


> Maybe, but that hacksaw does not need batteries, is super light, and a replacement is @ $20. Besides I can use my DeWalt cordless sawzall with one hand no problem and not have to get another special tool.


 
When you can carry that DeWalt sawzall and extra battery in your pouch up a ladder or around in a small bag let me know. Times change and so do tools.


----------



## 347sparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> When you can carry that DeWalt sawzall and extra battery in your pouch up a ladder or around in a small bag let me know. Times change and so do tools.


That's what the hacksaw is for, don't need that extra battery. Sawzall is left at the pipe vise or on the material cart.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I might try some different TPI blades.


32 TPI..:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama

davidsun said:


> Does someone use the tools made in china? How do you think about the quality of chinese products?


gerbage


----------



## Mulder

nolabama said:


> gerbage




???????? Huh? ( I know what you mean, it just looked funny.)


----------



## davidsun

chewy said:


> To generalise quality from China in one word, it would be "inconsistent".
> 
> Some stuff is quality while other stuff is so poorly made its criminal negligence.


I think this is a true experience. The one who said gerbage is maybe prejudice or having not used the products made in china.

Maybe the Iphone you are using is surely made in china, Is it garbage?Are you using a Garbage? then why do you take on hand ,bring in your office , and show around your friend?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

347sparky said:


> That's what the hacksaw is for, don't need that extra battery. Sawzall is left at the pipe vise or on the material cart.


 
Never seen a hacksaw that fits in a pouch either. Get with the times my friend. I'd rather pay a guy that looks for the faster solution to a problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HARRY304E said:


> 32 TPI..:thumbsup:


 
I use the progressive tooth blades in my hacksaw. I still have the same blade in it for years now but thinking back they work great.


----------



## 347sparky

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never seen a hacksaw that fits in a pouch either. Get with the times my friend. I'd rather pay a guy that looks for the faster solution to a problem.


 
Well, you're not paying me. Hacksaw will hang from a pouch. Cutting EMT with a hacksaw is not a problem for me.




> I use the progressive tooth blades in my hacksaw. I still have the same blade in it for years now but thinking back they work great.


 
Guess you're not fully up to the times either. :whistling2:


----------



## D-Bo

davidsun said:


> I think this is a true experience. The one who said gerbage is maybe prejudice or having not used the products made in china.
> 
> Maybe the Iphone you are using is surely made in china, Is it garbage?Are you using a Garbage? then why do you take on hand ,bring in your office , and show around your friend?


take your garbage product promoting ass somewhere else because this aint the venue for you. thank you please


----------



## davidsun

D-Bo said:


> take your garbage product promoting ass somewhere else because this aint the venue for you. thank you please


Poor Guy, even the American team who would wear the cloth made in china can enter the ceremony of Olympic Games. don't you know that?

Thanks to this is a forum, not belong to youself.Everyone can express what they want.

You self-righteous guy .


----------



## D-Bo

davidsun said:


> Poor Guy, even the American team who would wear the cloth made in china can enter the ceremony of Olympic Games. don't you know that?
> 
> Thanks to this is a forum, not belong to youself.Everyone can express what they want.
> 
> You self-righteous guy .


i cannot decipher all your jibberish but i think i read a jab at the US uniforms being made in china. this was not a mutual decision made by common american people, something you are probably very familiar with. something you probably aren't familiar with however is the influence a population can have over governing bodies when it has a common goal. the backlash of the china made uniforms has already prompted the olympic committe to have the 2014 uniforms made in america.


----------



## davidsun

...............................


----------



## chewy

davidsun said:


> You and nolabama 's pride and provocative words make no other think you are a gentleman.


Piss off you weird prick. :ban: :ban:


----------



## WIElectric

chewy said:


> Piss off you weird prick. :ban: :ban:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mate

davidsun said:


> You and nolabama 's pride and provocative words make no other think you are a gentleman.


About davidsun
What is your electrical related field/trade:
electrical tools sales
Location
China
Interests
reading
Occupation
sales

This is an electrician forum not a chinese scrap selling motherfuker's forum. Go to a flea market to sell your junk.


----------



## davidsun

1.this is a electrical forum, anyone may issue any content only not infringes the rule.has nothing to do one's career.

2.One may not like chinese product, even he may not like chinese. But don't speak "aXX,FXXk" words at will. That realiy reflect one's 
quality. I think one at will with :"axx,fxxk" reality don't match the word of "gentleman"

3.I may delete that sentence what china think not to be inordinate ,if someone think that offend him.

4.As everyone know this is a electrical forum. I suggest Administrator ban these using dirty words. these who speak FXXk deserve to stay in brothel.


----------



## jefft110

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave L

dumb picture deleted


----------



## TattooMan

Then don't read/post in it?


----------



## HARRY304E

Dave L said:


> ............


.........


----------



## Dave L

it was directed to the made in china salesman :jester:


----------



## HARRY304E

Dave L said:


> it was directed to the made in china salesman :jester:


 Fixed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave L

Okay then here is my "new toy" that showed up last night. Based on the original tangs and design I think its a 1968. It was my dads and he carried it with him everywhere. He died a little less than 4 months ago and after finding it I sent it in to Victorinox Canada who inturn shipped it to Switzerland to change the blades (both were broken). My dad was an electrician and although it took a while for me (im 38 and in my last 2 weeks of school for EEtech) I too will be working in electrical. This knife will be in my pocket now until its time for my son to have it.


----------



## Dave L

forgot to add, cost to repair the knife was $14 and its only because they couldnt do it under warranty. I believe the shipping must have been more than that. 

THATS a company that stands behind its product. - good for another 44 years:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Dave L said:


> Okay then here is my "new toy" that showed up last night. Based on the original tangs and design I think its a 1968. It was my dads and he carried it with him everywhere. He died a little less than 4 months ago and after finding it I sent it in to Victorinox Canada who inturn shipped it to Switzerland to change the blades (both were broken). My dad was an electrician and although it took a while for me (im 38 and in my last 2 weeks of school for EEtech) I too will be working in electrical. This knife will be in my pocket now until its time for my son to have it.


Cool, I saw the Nat Geo on Victorinox and they had older knives like that they were repairing in a special part of the factory in Switzerland.


----------



## davidsun

HARRY304E said:


> Fixed it.:thumbsup:


I had no hostility and bias to american, this section isn't suitable for other thread. but some guys first provoke war. sorry i have to fight back. if i is baned that shows you are defeated.

Tom Cat asks his mother: why grandmother is from Ireland,grandfather from Liberia,(maternal) grandmother from Sicily,(maternal) grandfather from Jamaica? yea, because they want a made in usa U.


----------



## mnelectrician

davidsun said:


> I had no hostility and bias to american, this section isn't suitable for other thread. but some guys first provoke war. sorry i have to fight back. if i is baned that shows you are defeated.
> 
> Tom Cat asks his mother: why grandmother is from Ireland,grandfather from Liberia,(maternal) grandmother from Sicily,(maternal) grandfather from Jamaica? yea, because they want a made in usa U.


Then Tom Cat asks why this one guy can't read the forum rules.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mnelectrician said:


> Then Tom Cat asks why this one guy can't read the forum rules.


 

You must be refering to the "what is your electrical related field", yup that part is the stickler.


----------



## P-Electrician

Magnettica said:


> Hacksaws are a thing of the past now that there's M12 Hacksalls available.


I have always carried a hacksaw, use it more than my sawzall actually. Although for rod and large pipe i prefer a bandsaw.


----------



## thegoldenboy

The bag I posted in post #1079 is complete and utter junk. It didn't last me two weeks of daily use. It collapsed onto itself because there's only tool pockets on one side, various holes developed throughout the body, and I popped both rivets on one side of the strap. Needless to say, I no longer use it.


----------



## zwodubber

added a backup camera and rear view monitor to the work truck since the knap kap made the mirror useless. Also instead of feeding it from the reverse light i ran it through a toggle switch on the dash so I can use it while driving.


----------



## ilikepez

will you get a ticket for having that? looks pretty cool really, way better then not having a rear view.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

zwodubber said:


> added a backup camera and rear view monitor to the work truck


 How much that did it cost?


----------



## nolabama

Awg-Dawg said:


> How much that did it cost?


They about a hundred bucks at the local autoparts zoney place that don't really know what they have ...


----------



## Frasbee

P-Electrician said:


> I have always carried a hacksaw, use it more than my sawzall actually. Although for rod and large pipe i prefer a bandsaw.


F*cking m12 bandsaw. Get with the times!


----------



## zwodubber

Awg-Dawg said:


> How much that did it cost?


got the mirror for $40 and camera for $27 :thumbup:


----------



## coon88

zwodubber said:


> got the mirror for $40 and camera for $27 :thumbup:


And the wire? Haha


----------



## KayJay

My new old toy from a few months back… the elusive Trico Type-S adapter removal tool.
Considering all of the hype surrounding these, I've have really found it to be an overpriced item of underwhelming design, at least IMO anyway. I already broke the blade, but made a new one out of an 11/64" HSS drill bit that I find works better than the original.


----------



## tam

Just got these Felo screwdrivers. Everything about it looks great, just can't wait to test them out on the job tomorrow. I found it astonishing that there's an image of a hammer striking the screwdriver. Maybe durable enough for chiseling? But they are too precious right now to do so. Haha


----------



## 347sparky

zwodubber said:


> got the mirror for $40 and camera for $27 :thumbup:


 
Where at? Online somewhere?


----------



## ilikepez

tam said:


> Just got these Felo screwdrivers. Everything about it looks great, just can't wait to test them out on the job tomorrow. I found it astonishing that there's an image of a hammer striking the screwdriver. Maybe durable enough for chiseling? But they are too precious right now to do so. Haha
> 
> View attachment 15903


Yeah I think those are chisel drivers. I have a set too, but they are weras.


----------



## tomthenailer

Those are NOT chisel drivers. I bought the 6 piece Ergonic set about 6 months ago. The cushion grip is nice, but the lack of choice in blade size, style, and length make me give them a thumbs down. I have never used mine to chisel, and to be honest I don't think the grip would hold up to it. I'm about to switch to wiha insulated drivers myself.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> added a backup camera and rear view monitor to the work truck since the knap kap made the mirror useless. Also instead of feeding it from the reverse light i ran it through a toggle switch on the dash so I can use it while driving.


Hell that's better than a regular mirror with a clear view.:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

347sparky said:


> Where at? Online somewhere?


amazon :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky J

zwodubber said:


> amazon :thumbup:


Nice got a link or part # and maker? I need one badly. 
Sweet setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Sparky J said:


> Nice got a link or part # and maker? I need one badly.
> Sweet setup! :thumbsup:


mirror

http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Widescreen-Resolution-Automobile-Selecting/dp/B005I7UQ4K/ref=pd_cp_e_2


camera

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079R2NRK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Texaselectrical

That's pretty cool. What other kinda cost I'm I lookin at. What kind of wire do I need to hook it up


----------



## zwodubber

Texaselectrical said:


> That's pretty cool. What other kinda cost I'm I lookin at. What kind of wire do I need to hook it up



Butt splices and I picked up some of this wire since I ran it to the battery and a switch. If you are just going to use it as a backup camera you don't need anything else.


http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ce=CAT&znt_medium=RSCOM&znt_content=CT2032227


----------



## Bbsound

zwodubber said:


> mirror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Widescreen-Resolution-Automobile-Selecting/dp/B005I7UQ4K/ref=pd_cp_e_2
> 
> 
> camera
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0079R2NRK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


You gotta be kidding me, like $75 for that set up? Am I reading that right?


----------



## zwodubber

yeah, I thought it was a good deal...


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> yeah, I thought it was a good deal...


Looks like a good deal to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

Went to depot while on vacation and bought the new Ryobi 18 V 6 port battery charger LinK
Ended up not having to pay for it as I had 2 other useless 18 V tools still in the box that I was trying to sell, I ended up getting store credit for them so I could buy the charger, still have 2$ left on the card too, :laughing:
I love it! :thumbup:
dont mind the pink carpet, took the pic while on a job...:blink:


----------



## WIElectric

JoeKP said:


> Went to depot while on vacation and bought the new Ryobi 18 V 6 port battery charger LinK
> Ended up not having to pay for it as I had 2 other useless 18 V tools still in the box that I was trying to sell, I ended up getting store credit for them so I could buy the charger, still have 2$ left on the card too, :laughing:
> I love it! :thumbup:
> dont mind the pink carpet, took the pic while on a job...:blink:


You work in Converse Allstars!?


----------



## Frasbee

JoeKP said:


> Went to depot while on vacation and bought the new Ryobi 18 V 6 port battery charger LinK
> Ended up not having to pay for it as I had 2 other useless 18 V tools still in the box that I was trying to sell, I ended up getting store credit for them so I could buy the charger, still have 2$ left on the card too, :laughing:
> I love it! :thumbup:
> dont mind the pink carpet, took the pic while on a job...:blink:


If you need 6 batteries you need to consider a different brand of tool. Unless you're supplying the whole job.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Frasbee said:


> If you need 6 batteries you need to consider a different brand of tool. Unless you're supplying the whole job.


I use 5 M18 batteries...


----------



## JoeKP

Frasbee said:


> If you need 6 batteries you need to consider a different brand of tool. Unless you're supplying the whole job.


I like to always have 2 for my drill. One in the spare drill and any accessories I use so I don't have to keep swapping batteries.


----------



## JoeKP

WIElectric said:


> You work in Converse Allstars!?


I was at my 2nd job. No boots needed.


----------



## JoeKP

Here's my cam setup. I did the same as zwo with the toggle switch. My set only cost me 30~$


----------



## zwodubber

JoeKP said:


> Here's my cam setup. I did the same as zwo with the toggle switch. My set only cost me 30~$


:thumbup:

Pretty cool right?


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Pretty cool right?


I love it. Already saved me twice


----------



## tam

joekp said:


> went to depot while on vacation and bought the new ryobi 18 v 6 port battery charger link
> ended up not having to pay for it as i had 2 other useless 18 v tools still in the box that i was trying to sell, i ended up getting store credit for them so i could buy the charger, still have 2$ left on the card too, :laughing:
> I love it! :thumbup:
> Dont mind the pink carpet, took the pic while on a job...:blink:


so many batteries!


----------



## JoeKP

I have 2 more still


----------



## zwodubber

Friday traffic has been sucking lately. The job I am at is 1 hour and 10 minutes from me with no traffic so I got up a little early and threw a DVD player in the other input and ran it off my power inverter.




****I DO NOT CONDONE OR RECOMMEND WATCHING MOVIES WHILE DRIVING AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY INJURY OR LOSS OF LIFE IF ATTEMPTING TO DO SO, THIS IS FOR STANDSTILL TRAFFIC ONLY****


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Friday traffic has been sucking lately. The job I am at is 1 hour and 10 minutes from me with no traffic so I got up a little early and threw a DVD player in the other input and ran it off my power inverter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****I DO NOT CONDONE OR RECOMMEND WATCHING MOVIES WHILE DRIVING AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY INJURY OR LOSS OF LIFE IF ATTEMPTING TO DO SO, THIS IS FOR STANDSTILL TRAFFIC ONLY****


Cool...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> Cool...:thumbup:


I'm going to need a deep cycle battery soon at this rate lol


----------



## BUZZLightnin

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got the same Cobra pliers. Lovely things.
> My newest toy would be my cordless hammer drill:


By far the best drill I ever used in my life


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> I'm going to need a deep cycle battery soon at this rate lol


A nuclear power plant on the roof....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> A nuclear power plant on the roof....:laughing::laughing:


Plutonium and flux capacitor should do, off to see the libyans!


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Friday traffic has been sucking lately. The job I am at is 1 hour and 10 minutes from me with no traffic so I got up a little early and threw a DVD player in the other input and ran it off my power inverter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****I DO NOT CONDONE OR RECOMMEND WATCHING MOVIES WHILE DRIVING AND WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY INJURY OR LOSS OF LIFE IF ATTEMPTING TO DO SO, THIS IS FOR STANDSTILL TRAFFIC ONLY****


I dont condone your taste in TV! :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> I dont condone your taste in TV! :laughing:


LOL i grabbed the first DVD i saw laying around because in the morning I am completely out of it until I get on the road. I'll throw some good stuff in now that I know it works


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Plutonium and flux capacitor should do, off to see the libyans!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Holt

zwodubber said:


> LOL i grabbed the first DVD i saw laying around because in the morning I am completely out of it until I get on the road. I'll throw some good stuff in now that I know it works


So you admit to owning said DVD then .....


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> LOL i grabbed the first DVD i saw laying around because in the morning I am completely out of it until I get on the road. I'll throw some good stuff in now that I know it works


Throw some stooges on man


----------



## thoenew

My new Benchmade Mini Griptillian 
and my new jet flame Zippo insert (the lighter casing is not new)
Then my new 36 DVD collection (over 170 hours) and next to it my 7 1/4" Knipex pliers wrench


----------



## magmash

One of my best tools Fluke 381


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> I dont condone your taste in TV! :laughing:


Whats wrong w ncis?


----------



## chewy

angryceltic said:


> Whats wrong w ncis?


Its ghey,


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chewy said:


> Its ghey,


 
I love watching a Marine showing an eclectic crew of nerds, geeks, and semi cops how life works. :thumbsup: NCIS is great entertainment.


----------



## crazyboy

Whoop


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> Its ghey,


Zivas hot as hell.


----------



## chewy

angryceltic said:


> Zivas hot as hell.


Really? She looks like a tranny version of that kid from the munsters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chewy said:


> Really? She looks like a tranny version of that kid from the munsters.


 
Man you need new glasses or something, she's smoking.


----------



## chewy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Man you need new glasses or something, she's smoking.


I am overdue for an eye test but she is not my presbyterian cup of tea. :laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> Really? She looks like a tranny version of that kid from the munsters.


Oh, those Yankees.


----------



## LARMGUY

chewy said:


> Really? She looks like a tranny version of that kid from the munsters.


How about this? Just checking your taste.


----------



## beartp515

Bought these the other day, so far I really like them.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Made an order on CPO today.... I should have some new red tools on my door step by wed. got some 18v and 12v stuff.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

LARMGUY said:


> How about this? Just checking your taste.


That's horrible. 4/10


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> Really? She looks like a tranny version of that kid from the munsters.


Thats funny. Almost spit out my coffee all over my fiance. I most certainly wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## chewy

The new kid working for us has some new (to him) toys coming, he is showing some potential after his first week so he is getting just enough to get himself into trouble.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

chewy said:


> The new kid working for us has some new (to him) toys coming, he is showing some potential after his first week so he is getting just enough to get himself into trouble.


Do I see suspenders on that light weight rig? Scrap that nylon belt and get a real belt, 2" wide leather. You will thank me later!


----------



## angryceltic

Ty Wrapp said:


> Do I see suspenders on that light weight rig? Scrap that nylon belt and get a real belt, 2" wide leather. You will thank me later!


I doubt the kid will complain over free tools. Not that much weight on there yet though.


----------



## zwodubber

Got some new accessories for the Amprobe. Flex probes for larger busses and stakes and cable for earth ground resistance testing.


----------



## Acadian9

beartp515 said:


> Bought these the other day, so far I really like them.


How well do these strip wires? What sizes do you use them for?


----------



## french connection!!

beartp515 said:


> Bought these the other day, so far I really like them.


what's the brand and model #?


----------



## GEORGE D

magmash said:


> One of my best tools Fluke 381


Does this have low-z feature?


----------



## beartp515

Acadian9 said:


> How well do these strip wires? What sizes do you use them for?


The holes are for 14 & 12 gauge. Not to bad. Cuts m/c cable like butter.


----------



## beartp515

french connection!! said:


> what's the brand and model #?


Knipex 13-82-200 I think


----------



## TattooMan

Wife totaled the Honda so we picked this up yesterday.


----------



## Frasbee

TattooMan said:


> Wife totaled the Honda so we picked this up yesterday.


See told house Asians can't drop e!!!!


----------



## RobRoy

The air rifle was a bday gift. It's is fun to shoot. The potato gun was found at work. They were going to through it out.


----------



## 8V71

RobRoy said:


> The potato gun was found at work. They were going to through it out.


 
A new way to get rid of those pesky burnt out fluorescents. :jester:


----------



## greenman

Knipex makes some nice stuff


----------



## zwodubber




----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


>


What are you in a wheelchair? Trade that in for a bow. :laughing:


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

*New Tools*

Well folks here is the new family.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Well folks here is the new family.


Oooohhhh.. Drool. Tool pron. Thumbs up!


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> What are you in a wheelchair? Trade that in for a bow. :laughing:



Now I have to dig out the compound bow, you can't satisfy anyone these days :whistling2:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Now I have to dig out the compound bow, you can't satisfy anyone these days :whistling2:


I instinct shoot a bare recurve, beaver fur string silencers are high tech and fancy for me.


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> The air rifle was a bday gift. It's is fun to shoot. The potato gun was found at work. They were going to through it out.


Put some lighter fluid down the spring part of your air gun.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Put some lighter fluid down the spring part of your air gun.


Why for?


----------



## JoeKP

RobRoy said:


> Why for?


Why not. Sounds like it would make for a cool bang.


----------



## Nods Dad

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Well folks here is the new family.


Was that a kit? How much?


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> Why for?


You can get a bit more power out if you use heavier pellets, putting an flammable oil or something like that in there causes it to diesel.


----------



## wendon

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Well folks here is the new family.


Are they all new? Why didn't you get the Fuel? I'm waiting for one of those!! Is that an LED flashlight???


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> You can get a bit more power out if you use heavier pellets, putting an flammable oil or something like that in there causes it to diesel.


It shoots 1100 FPS. If I want more, I would break out a rifle. :thumbup:
Plus, all the flammable liquids, go in the potato launcher.


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> It shoots 1100 FPS. If I want more, I would break out a rifle. :thumbup:
> Plus, all the flammable liquids, go in the potato launcher.


If is a .177 then you can cut q tips in half then insert a finish nail of the apropriate width then load then like darts as improvided ammo. I was doing that when I was 15 and it went through my target, garage door and into my mums car... They still dont know, :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY

chewy said:


> If is a .177 then you can cut q tips in half then insert a finish nail of the apropriate width then load then like darts as improvided ammo. I was doing that when I was 15 and it went through my target, garage door and into my mums car... They still dont know, :laughing:


 
They do now.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Nods Dad said:


> Was that a kit? How much?


The M18 was a kit and I got it for 300 and the m12 was desperate ans I payed like 70 bucks for it. It was just under 400 shipped to my door.



wendon said:


> Are they all new? Why didn't you get the Fuel? I'm waiting for one of those!! Is that an LED flashlight???


They are all refurb from.CPO. at the time 1 fuel drill was the cost of the entire kit. Which is why I passed it up. I assumed it would have been an led light. But no its just an old crappy bulb


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Sorry for the crapping spelling guys. On my phone too early.


----------



## coon88

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> The M18 was a kit and I got it for 300 and the m12 was desperate ans I payed like 70 bucks for it. It was just under 400 shipped to my door.
> 
> They are all refurb from.CPO. at the time 1 fuel drill was the cost of the entire kit. Which is why I passed it up. I assumed it would have been an led light. But no its just an old crappy bulb


You can buy a led retro kit for it


----------



## HARRY304E

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Well folks here is the new family.


Nice,the M18 stuff is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flectric

d-fi said:


> Been needing a multidriver for awhile and i was trying to avoid buying a klien 11 in 1. So when i saw this for 28$ decided it was time to pull the trigger.
> 
> As you can see i've already worn off the label playing with it :thumbup: Since all the bits and the adaptor are supposed to be impact rated the extra bits will come in handy for my impact which lives in my pouch too.


 
I had that tool, have it to a hvac student low on money to buy his own tools. As cool a tool it is, it does not have nutdrivers or can hold nutdriver bits. Klein 11-1 is perfect, Greenlee,Irwin and Lenox to if you dont need the star bits. But if you dont need the nutdrivers the Wera is a awesome tool. 

I found wera and felo handles to be very comfortable in natural held position but very uncomfortable when cranking down or even spinning fast. Personal opinion, Klein nailed it with their handle, no pressure points, even size, cushioned with wild grip, and plastic part is small enough to fit in pouch screwdriver holers and lock in well.


----------



## Going_Commando

Flectric said:


> I had that tool, have it to a hvac student low on money to buy his own tools. As cool a tool it is, it does not have nutdrivers or can hold nutdriver bits. Klein 11-1 is perfect, Greenlee,Irwin and Lenox to if you dont need the star bits. But if you dont need the nutdrivers the Wera is a awesome tool.
> 
> I found wera and felo handles to be very comfortable in natural held position but very uncomfortable when cranking down or even spinning fast. Personal opinion, Klein nailed it with their handle, no pressure points, even size, cushioned with wild grip, and plastic part is small enough to fit in pouch screwdriver holers and lock in well.


Gotta say I agree with you on the handle design. I bought a bunch of Wera drivers and after using them for a while I went back to mostly Kleins except for the insulated #2 Robertson and the #2 phillips. Though the laser cuts on the blade on the phillips have mostly warn off, so it doesn't have the same bite it used to.


----------



## Frasbee

Flectric said:


> I had that tool, have it to a hvac student low on money to buy his own tools. As cool a tool it is, it does not have nutdrivers or can hold nutdriver bits. Klein 11-1 is perfect, Greenlee,Irwin and Lenox to if you dont need the star bits. But if you dont need the nutdrivers the Wera is a awesome tool.
> 
> I found wera and felo handles to be very comfortable in natural held position but very uncomfortable when cranking down or even spinning fast. Personal opinion, Klein nailed it with their handle, no pressure points, even size, cushioned with wild grip, and plastic part is small enough to fit in pouch screwdriver holers and lock in well.


What are you talking about. It's a 1/4'' hex. That's universal to hold any nut driver bit. In fact, I've put my dewalt impact ready bits in this thing when in a pinch. I've had mine for over 2 years now and still use it daily.


----------



## thoenew

I use wera screwdrivers and Klein nutdrivers. Using the Weras always feels great, after using one of the Klein nutdrivers for any length of time is uncomfortable. 

I definitely prefer the Wera handles over the Klein ones.


----------



## Mptoth380

I've got a mix of Klein, wera, Felo, ideal, and pb Swiss drivers and my preferences per brand vary by the type of driver although I found that I prefer the pb swiss drivers over the majority of the other brands based on durability, the fit of the tips in screws and how easily identifiable they are in a bag or my pouch because of the labeling on the handle end. I have the Swiss grip handles and they are on the narrow side but I have come to get used to that even with my large slender hands. Anyone else on here using pb Swiss? Opinions?


----------



## zwodubber

thoenew said:


> I use wera screwdrivers and Klein nutdrivers. Using the Weras always feels great, after using one of the Klein nutdrivers for any length of time is uncomfortable.
> 
> I definitely prefer the Wera handles over the Klein ones.


Same here, all wera screwdrivers and Klein nut drivers. Love the wera feel and laser etched tips


----------



## JoeKP

Cough cough. Craftsman.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Klein everything except for a Stanley security screwdriver.


----------



## Flectric

Frasbee said:


> What are you talking about. It's a 1/4'' hex. That's universal to hold any nut driver bit. In fact, I've put my dewalt impact ready bits in this thing when in a pinch. I've had mine for over 2 years now and still use it daily.


The tool cannot store the nutdriving bits, yes it can use them. 
When I compare multitools and one lacks a primary tool that the other has 3 of, to me it not even close in comparison which is better. Also honestly I know the blades on wera and felo tools are top notch, but their handles feel as cheap as can be, at first I loved them because the natural held feel, till performance when using them had many faults. And this tool emphasises that cheap plastic feel, the pop action is cool, the removable long quick bit is cool, the roulette is cool but no nut drivers, cheap feel and bulky quick release head provoked me to give mine away. 
And for all the quality I hear about wera, the tool has just as much play in all moving parts as any tool.


----------



## haltonelectrician

beartp515 said:


> Bought these the other day, so far I really like them.


Where did you pick those up?


----------



## Legacyelectric

I really am happy with makita lithium hammer drill and impact kit a bought


----------



## Legacyelectric

Jlarson said:


> My latest tool, Makita 454. It's only 2 weeks old and It's already been beat up quite well. I'm totally satisfied with the LXT line.


Same drill I've got. Love it. Also have the LXT impact. Makita dealer here basically gave me the last drill I had to get me away from Milwaukee. I'm sold on makita.


----------



## HARRY304E

Legacyelectric said:


> Same drill I've got. Love it. Also have the LXT impact. Makita dealer here basically gave me the last drill I had to get me away from Milwaukee. I'm sold on makita.


Free , Will do that..:thumbup:


----------



## Cletis

*saying*

I always say it's better to have a pos tool in your pouch than no tool at all


----------



## beartp515

mattwright999 said:


> Where did you pick those up?


I talked my sales buddy at one of our supply houses here in Grand Rapids to start carrying Knipex. I told him I was looking for these and he ordered them.


----------



## Acadian9

beartp515 said:


> I talked my sales buddy at one of our supply houses here in Grand Rapids to start carrying Knipex. I told him I was looking for these and he ordered them.


I ordered a pair on ebay for $62. The stores I know of either won't order things (Lowes) or want far too much (hardware stores.)


----------



## beartp515

Acadian9 said:


> I ordered a pair on ebay for $62. The stores I know of either won't order things (Lowes) or want far too much (hardware stores.)


Hope you like them as much as I do!


----------



## zwodubber

After a hard days work I felt I deserved a new toy. Looking forward to using it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> After a hard days work I felt I deserved a new toy. Looking forward to using it tomorrow :thumbup:


Oooooh yeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Holt

zwodubber said:


> After a hard days work I felt I deserved a new toy. Looking forward to using it tomorrow :thumbup:


After a hard days work I get Dairy Queen


----------



## angryceltic




----------



## xplod

While taking a week off work to spend time with the wife and new born son. I decided to pick up some new toys for work. First a 12 piece set of stainless steel wera drivers. A new set of nut drivers. Some new vice grips. Lastly a new smaller tool tote. Can't wait to go back to work Monday and put them to use.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

I got this sweet Carhartt nail apron!


----------



## angryceltic

MollyHatchet29 said:


> I got this sweet Carhartt nail apron!


Love that. I got mine a week ago for 15 off amazon.


----------



## angryceltic

xplod said:


> While taking a week off work to spend time with the wife and new born son. I decided to pick up some new toys for work. First a 12 piece set of stainless steel wera drivers. A new set of nut drivers. Some new vice grips. Lastly a new smaller tool tote. Can't wait to go back to work Monday and put them to use.


Congrats on the newborn!


----------



## electro916

Went to HD to pick up a few things and a new Milwaukee 11 in 1.

Found out that they are giving free ecx impact bits out with them now.


----------



## xplod

electro916 said:


> Went to HD to pick up a few things and a new Milwaukee 11 in 1.
> 
> Found out that they are giving free ecx impact bits out with them now.


I love my Milwaukee 11 n 1 , except for the bottom of handle. I took it the lathe and took down to the same diameter as a klien and it feels a lot better.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

angryceltic said:


> Love that. I got mine a week ago for 15 off amazon.


Yea, it's great. It's so much more durable than the cloth ones I usually wear (to be expected) and no worries about trying to untie it, because somehow I manage to pull the wrong string ending up in knot central.


----------



## angryceltic

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Yea, it's great. It's so much more durable than the cloth ones I usually wear (to be expected) and no worries about trying to untie it, because somehow I manage to pull the wrong string ending up in knot central.


Now if it wasn't so stiff. The cloth ones were great to find the mini screws in.


----------



## beartp515

angryceltic said:


> Now if it wasn't so stiff. The cloth ones were great to find the mini screws in.


It will relax over time and get nice and soft.


----------



## Going_Commando

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Yea, it's great. It's so much more durable than the cloth ones I usually wear (to be expected) and no worries about trying to untie it, because somehow I manage to pull the wrong string ending up in knot central.


I do that all the time. I think I grab the right string once out of every 10 times. Every other time I am tempted to just take my utility knife out and cut that damn string right off.


----------



## oldtimer

beartp515 said:


> It will relax over time and get nice and soft.


 I hope we are still talking about tool bags !

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Acadian9

oldtimer said:


> I hope we are still talking about tool bags !
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


This is a tool related thread right? What else could go from stiff to soft other than pouches and nail aprons? :blink::laughing:


----------



## Hotlegs




----------



## Hotlegs

Level has a light in it, I get scared in the dark.


----------



## angryceltic

Nice level. How much did that run you.


----------



## Demac

*New Toy...*

Small little toy I picked up the other day.


----------



## Hotlegs

angryceltic said:


> Nice level. How much did that run you.


$25 at CED supply house in ft. Worth, T.X..


----------



## angryceltic

Hotlegs said:


> $25 at CED supply house in ft. Worth, T.X..


Damn good price


----------



## angryceltic

Hotlegs said:


> $25 at CED supply house in ft. Worth, T.X..


Damn good price


----------



## Acadian9

beartp515 said:


> Hope you like them as much as I do!


Got them on Friday and tested them out today while replacing the devices at my neighbours house. I love the feel, but the strippers suck. One hole is too small and the other is too big for 14awg. The cable cutter is nice and the nose is solid, albeit not that great for breaking the tab on receptacles. The crimp is something I'll likely never use but I bought it mainly for the long nose and cable cutter. 

I ordered it from Germany so it does metric wire sizes. Maybe the ones sold here in North America have stripping holes for AWG?


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Got them on Friday and tested them out today while replacing the devices at my neighbours house. I love the feel, but the strippers suck. One hole is too small and the other is too big for 14awg. The cable cutter is nice and the nose is solid, albeit not that great for breaking the tab on receptacles. The crimp is something I'll likely never use but I bought it mainly for the long nose and cable cutter.
> 
> I ordered it from Germany so it does metric wire sizes. Maybe the ones sold here in North America have stripping holes for AWG?


We still have AWG sizes for some stuff.


----------



## beartp515

Acadian9 said:


> Got them on Friday and tested them out today while replacing the devices at my neighbours house. I love the feel, but the strippers suck. One hole is too small and the other is too big for 14awg. The cable cutter is nice and the nose is solid, albeit not that great for breaking the tab on receptacles. The crimp is something I'll likely never use but I bought it mainly for the long nose and cable cutter.
> 
> I ordered it from Germany so it does metric wire sizes. Maybe the ones sold here in North America have stripping holes for AWG?


Used mine primarily on a commercial job. And the strippers for me work fine. Haven't had to do any residential in a long time.


----------



## TattooMan

My new insulated beverage holder. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## angryceltic

TattooMan said:


> My new insulated beverage holder. I couldn't pass it up.


Nice. Ive always told myself if i find that ill buy it


----------



## TattooMan

angryceltic said:


> Nice. Ive always told myself if i find that ill buy it


Amazon


----------



## HARRY304E

TattooMan said:


> View attachment 17021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17020
> 
> 
> My new insulated beverage holder. I couldn't pass it up.


Nice...:thumbup:


----------



## Hotlegs




----------



## Acadian9

Just bought the DeWalt DCF610S2 12v cordless screwdriver. I've been going to work the last 4 Saturdays to do solely plugs and switches. I'm loving the 3 LED lights! :thumbup:


----------



## 12-Gauge

Acadian9 said:


> Just bought the DeWalt DCF610S2 12v cordless screwdriver. I've been going to work the last 4 Saturdays to do solely plugs and switches. I'm loving the 3 LED lights! :thumbup:


Acadian, Do you use a Wire-Nut driver in it? Really helps when you're knocking out boxes.


----------



## icefalkon

Acadian9 said:


> Got them on Friday and tested them out today while replacing the devices at my neighbours house. I love the feel, but the strippers suck. One hole is too small and the other is too big for 14awg. The cable cutter is nice and the nose is solid, albeit not that great for breaking the tab on receptacles. The crimp is something I'll likely never use but I bought it mainly for the long nose and cable cutter.
> 
> I ordered it from Germany so it does metric wire sizes. Maybe the ones sold here in North America have stripping holes for AWG?


I had a few of their tools...it's hit or miss. I've found that their cutters suck, but their version of channel locks are spot on. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## Acadian9

12-Gauge said:


> Acadian, Do you use a Wire-Nut driver in it? Really helps when you're knocking out boxes.


Nope. I've never seen anyone use them on the job. 




icefalkon said:


> I had a few of their tools...it's hit or miss. I've found that their cutters suck, but their version of channel locks are spot on.
> 
> Steve from NYC


My company only uses DeWalt for cordless drills, and I've seen the abuse they can take and still work. Of all the 12v drills, this one had pretty much everything I wanted (1/4 chuck, LED on top of bit, belt hook, comfortable handle and battery design.)


----------



## zwodubber




----------



## ampman

zwodubber said:


>


nice


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Picked up that brand new Fuel Drill/Driver kit today. I managed to talk him down to $135. (he'd won it in a golf tournament)


----------



## nrp3

Now that I have one of those little milwaukee M12s, the 18 volt hardly gets used. Been great for plugs and switches. So used to twisting wirenuts by hand, might have to try that.


----------



## FastFokker

TattooMan said:


> My new insulated beverage holder. I couldn't pass it up.


How does it work for you? I bought one of these a couple years back and it sucked. I would fill it with hot liquid and within 4 hours it would be luke warm, within 6 hours it would be barely warm at all. I was surprised how bad it was at keeping things hot.

Maybe mine was defective or they've changed the design/materials.


----------



## chewy

FastFokker said:


> How does it work for you? I bought one of these a couple years back and it sucked. I would fill it with hot liquid and within 4 hours it would be luke warm, within 6 hours it would be barely warm at all. I was surprised how bad it was at keeping things hot.
> 
> Maybe mine was defective or they've changed the design/materials.


Try preheating it with hot water and make sure you fill it right to the top.


----------



## FastFokker

chewy said:


> Try preheating it with hot water and make sure you fill it right to the top.


I did and it still didn't work well. A generic brand, vacuum glass thermos should keep boiling water, scalding after 4 hours.. but this was barely warm.

Come to think of it.. I probably bought the Klein thermos off E-Bay.. it was probably a knockoff. It did come with the box and packaging. Either way, I used it about 6 times and then gave up.. it's still sitting in the cupboard.


----------



## JoeKP

Got a new (used) van shelf from my uncle today. Will get some pics later!


----------



## Going_Commando

zwodubber said:


>


Geez dude. Do you have any company tools in your truck or did you buy them all? :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

Also, how the heck can I attach this thing before I fill it. I wont be back out there till work tomorrow afternoon. as of now, its held in with (2) 1/2" self tappers on the top left,and (1) 2 1/2" self tapper on the top right. There isnt much to attach to, I was thinking of hitting it with some scrap metal and the welder. especially after seeing the thread about shelves falling over. this shelf will be for holding my power tool cases, and maybe some parts. I want to say not too much weight, but still want to be safe. and there isnt much room in there now, looks like my 7' and 4' ladder are getting moved to the roof now....


----------



## zwodubber

Going_Commando said:


> Geez dude. Do you have any company tools in your truck or did you buy them all? :laughing:


Yeah I was issued the bare minimum as far as the handbook goes tool wise. Got a hand me down Milwaukee V18 kit (hammer drill, impact, sawmill and flashlight), salisbury arc suit and I convinced him to get me a Fluke TS90 TDR. All the other tools (hand and power) I bought because I like certain tools and can afford it right now.

I also know that no matter what happens, If I leave I have the majority of tools I need. :whistling2:

Now while other guys get clamp meters and some other small tools he provides me the bigger ticket items: 

Newest truck
Dranetz PowerVisa PQ analyzer (2)
Amprobe DMIII Multitest PQ meter
Fluke 1621 Earth ground resistance test kit
Fluke thermal imager
SecuriTEST™ PRO CCTV/Security Tester

Tomorrow I pick up our newest analyzer from grainger, a Dranetz Energy platform EP1 with 6000V Flex probes which will be installed at a site by 3pm.


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up this morning and set it up along with a power visa for a 2 week recording this afternoon.

Obviously I didn't foot the bill on this one but I still think of it as mine


----------



## Hotlegs




----------



## J. Temple

Nice! We just got the 61-956, and it works great!


----------



## Hotlegs

Thanks. Have not had a chance to play with it yet, can't wait.


----------



## chewy

New toys for the keyring, flat, phillips and Uncle Mikes Sliver Grippers.


----------



## stuiec

chewy said:


> New toys for the keyring, flat, phillips and Uncle Mikes Sliver Grippers.


 
The Uncle Mike's are kick a$$. :thumbsup: I just need to find my pair again.


----------



## chewy

stuiec said:


> The Uncle Mike's are kick a$$. :thumbsup: I just need to find my pair again.


I just got them this morning and pulled open an old cut that wasnt healing and pulled a bit of steel out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuiec

chewy said:


> I just got them this morning and pulled open an old cut that wasnt healing and pulled a bit of steel out of it. :thumbsup:


 
Yep. They pay for themselves on the first use. I`m going out to the garage to look for em right now.


----------



## JoeKP

What are these? Never heard of em


----------



## stuiec

JoeKP said:


> What are these? Never heard of em


tweezers. See here http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=10434&cat=2,42551,62567,10434


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> What are these? Never heard of em


http://countycomm.com/screwkey.html

http://countycomm.com/screwkey.html


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> http://countycomm.com/screwkey.html
> 
> http://countycomm.com/screwkey.html


What is the most use for these? I usually only carry a flat head to adjust cover plate screws.


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> What is the most use for these? I usually only carry a flat head to adjust cover plate screws.


I'm probably going to cut off the flat and get a #2 square welded on in its place but its just something handy to have really.


----------



## Dave L

chewy said:


> I'm probably going to cut off the flat and get a #2 square welded on in its place but its just something handy to have really.


did you see these ones?

http://countycomm.com/torqkey.html
http://countycomm.com/edckey.html


----------



## McClary’s Electrical




----------



## Dave L

how the heck does it stick to the stone wall and have nothing fall out?


----------



## Frasbee

Dave L said:


> how the heck does it stick to the stone wall and have nothing fall out?


It's the M12 hand basket.

Perfect for picking up groceries, picking flowers, or keeping your tools secure on any vertical surface.


----------



## D-Bo

Dave L said:


> how the heck does it stick to the stone wall and have nothing fall out?


milwaukee dirty undies hamper. Now if they can implement it into the m12 line somehow....


----------



## D-Bo

Frasbee said:


> It's the M12 hand basket.
> 
> Perfect for picking up groceries, picking flowers, or keeping your tools secure on any vertical surface.


You're hired! Welcome aboard!


----------



## RGH

Dave L said:


> how the heck does it stick to the stone wall and have nothing fall out?


I think Mac stopped after work at the local:whistling2:...:thumbup:


----------



## MrsElectric

Picked up a florescent bulb/ballast tester yesterday
Also worked on Metal Halide (very dim though)


----------



## Hotlegs




----------



## Hotlegs

Got some talky walky's


----------



## Wirenuting

New nut drivers and tool pouch. 
I've always used the hard leather pouch but figured I would try this style. 
I line the gloves and wrecking bar that Dead-On makes.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

Wirenuting said:


> New nut drivers and tool pouch.
> I've always used the hard leather pouch but figured I would try this style.
> I line the gloves and wrecking bar that Dead-On makes.


Kick a$$ logo too!


----------



## Mptoth380

Wirenuting said:


> New nut drivers and tool pouch.
> I've always used the hard leather pouch but figured I would try this style.
> I line the gloves and wrecking bar that Dead-On makes.


Awesome man!! We're did you get that pouch from? I've been in the market for something like that


----------



## Wirenuting

Mptoth380 said:


> Awesome man!! We're did you get that pouch from? I've been in the market for something like that


I got it at Home Depot... Don't tell anyone here on ET.. LoL ;-)


----------



## Mptoth380

Wirenuting said:


> I got it at Home Depot... Don't tell anyone here on ET.. LoL ;-)


Dude really!?! They don't have that stuff at the hd near me and there's 4 within 30 minutes!!! Do you have a product number by chance? The dead on site doesn't even have that pouch on the list of products!!


----------



## Mptoth380

Wirenuting said:


> I got it at Home Depot... Don't tell anyone here on ET.. LoL ;-)


I did just find it on the hd website tho hahah. I apologize for my my lack of complete research


----------



## Wirenuting

Mptoth380 said:


> I did just find it on the hd website tho hahah. I apologize for my my lack of complete research


I have to look at their site. I wanna get another pair of the gloves. They held up good with the padding on the palm. 
It originally came as a free be with the pouch. Haven't seen them separate on the shelf. 

The pouch is worth the $$. But for me I still have to figure out places for everything.


----------



## wireman64

Hotlegs said:


> Got some talky walky's


Get uhf/vhf radios , more expensive but more power


----------



## wireman64

MrsElectric said:


> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/CatalogItem/Images/59754_2210_2-lg.gif
> 
> Picked up a florescent bulb/ballast tester yesterday
> Also worked on Metal Halide (very dim though)


Is that worth buying ? I might try it


----------



## Wirenuting

Mptoth380 said:


> Dude really!?! They don't have that stuff at the hd near me and there's 4 within 30 minutes!!! Do you have a product number by chance? The dead on site doesn't even have that pouch on the list of products!!


This is the other Dead-on pouch I've had for about 2 years ago. I have it for my spare tools as my home bound grab n go.. This is the one that the gloves came with. 
It's their electricians pouch. It has good tool placement but does not have the 2 extra parts pouches on front. It does have a cell phone covered slot but no hammer ring. 
I have a better belt then the one that came with it. 
Out of the 2, this one is better for trouble shooting and the other for rough ins.


----------



## Wirenuting

New DeWalt framing hammer. 
Its not a 28 but has the hitting power of one. 
Great hammer, good feel and balance. 
$60 and that still hurts.


----------



## Mptoth380

Wirenuting said:


> This is the other Dead-on pouch I've had for about 2 years ago. I have it for my spare tools as my home bound grab n go.. This is the one that the gloves came with.
> It's their electricians pouch. It has good tool placement but does not have the 2 extra parts pouches on front. It does have a cell phone covered slot but no hammer ring.
> I have a better belt then the one that came with it.
> Out of the 2, this one is better for trouble shooting and the other for rough ins.


Awesome!! I'll have to check that out too! I've been working with a Klein apron and a bucket liner. Like the apron, hate the bucket. I'm trying to make the transition away from it


----------



## Wirenuting

Mptoth380 said:


> Awesome!! I'll have to check that out too! I've been working with a Klein apron and a bucket liner. Like the apron, hate the bucket. I'm trying to make the transition away from it


LoL, I just broke out my old Bucket Boss liner a couple weeks ago. Found it stuffed behind one of my tool boxes in the basement. 
For what I've been doing lately having the bucket bolted to a small hand cart works good. 
Until it snows then all bets are off.


----------



## Mptoth380

Wirenuting said:


> LoL, I just broke out my old Bucket Boss liner a couple weeks ago. Found it stuffed behind one of my tool boxes in the basement.
> For what I've been doing lately having the bucket bolted to a small hand cart works good.
> Until it snows then all bets are off.


Yea the bucket has its advantages, especially hanging from a cart but its killing me as my main tool carry apparatus. It drizzled a little bit two days ago and now my hand tools have a nice splotchy layer of fresh rust on them. Only one screw driver didn't get rust and thank god it was my favorite pb Swiss Philips haha


----------



## Wirenuting

Mptoth380 said:


> Yea the bucket has its advantages, especially hanging from a cart but its killing me as my main tool carry apparatus. It drizzled a little bit two days ago and now my hand tools have a nice splotchy layer of fresh rust on them. Only one screw driver didn't get rust and thank god it was my favorite pb Swiss Philips haha


After you clean em, toss a rag with WD sprayed on it. WD is only a non-oil based Water Displacement formula. 
After that, I keep an oily or greasy rag in the tool box and have a wool blanket as a bottom liner.


----------



## wireman64

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...


Just got these , some people hate em , but i love em, and a new 1/2 emt bender Also picked up this milwaukee compact driver... LOVE it


----------



## Wirenuting

Just picked up the DeWalt demolition screwdriver set. 
They looks good but I don't think I'll need the Philips very often. The Klein demo screwdriver isn't on the shelfs yet. 
2 weeks ago at my local HD they were $25 on sale. I was at the HD near my sons house yesterday picking up some drywall and the set was $9.99. 
Maybe I live in to ritzy a town.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Mptoth380 said:


> Yea the bucket has its advantages, especially hanging from a cart but its killing me as my main tool carry apparatus. It drizzled a little bit two days ago and now my hand tools have a nice splotchy layer of fresh rust on them. Only one screw driver didn't get rust and thank god it was my favorite pb Swiss Philips haha


 

You need a poncho for your tools when working in rainy weather...


----------



## DMILL

New 32" lcd hdtv with the stand i put together tonight, with some help from my girlfriend... Pretty happy with it


----------



## 480sparky

Next time, try standing up when you take the photo. :laughing:



DMILL said:


> .....with some help from my girlfriend... Pretty happy with it.........


The TV, the stand..... or your girlfriend?


----------



## macmikeman

*Mine*










It takes a bit more effort to get used to than the Ilsco one I have that broke recently. Harder to set the crimp and sqeeze without a 3rd hand when using the open sided grounding crimp connectors. Haven't done a butt splice with it yet, we will see, but that should be a bit easier cause you can do one conductor at a time.


----------



## J. Temple

New Wiha screwdriver set! Flat, Phillips and Robertson. If their good, no more kleins.


----------



## stuiec

J. Temple said:


> View attachment 18661
> 
> 
> New Wiha screwdriver set! Flat, Phillips and Robertson. If their good, no more kleins.


You'll never go back!


----------



## Going_Commando

stuiec said:


> You'll never go back!


I don't know about that. I have a set of era drivers and the grips make my hands hurt after a while. On the other hand, I can use old fashioned Klein screwdrivers all day without pain.


----------



## stuiec

Going_Commando said:


> I don't know about that. I have a set of era drivers and the grips make my hands hurt after a while. On the other hand, I can use old fashioned Klein screwdrivers all day without pain.


I can't comment on Wera; the Wihas kick the butt like the boss.


----------



## chewy

New Multi-tool.


----------



## duramaxdarren

makita makes one now....thats awesome. wonder if they have a cordless one? how much was that beauty


----------



## svh19044

duramaxdarren said:


> makita makes one now....thats awesome. wonder if they have a cordless one? how much was that beauty


They have an 18v already. 

The thing has t be a beast, but I haven't found anyone that actually has it.


----------



## chewy

duramaxdarren said:


> makita makes one now....thats awesome. wonder if they have a cordless one? how much was that beauty


There was the Bosch there for $275 or the Mak for $299, the Makita has more power and I thought for $25 Im not going to regret getting more power. I also have never bought a Makita tool I wasnt happy with.


----------



## duramaxdarren

im calling my contact at star sales...ill git it!


----------



## duramaxdarren

me to all my makita stuff is great. never liked the bosh stuff altough i have a bosh jigsaw and it does the job


----------



## bubb_tubbs

stuiec said:


> You'll never go back!


So true. 

My insulated Wihas are amazing.


----------



## J. Temple

stuiec said:


> You'll never go back!


Ok, I have used the Wihas for about a week now. Your RIGHT, I'll never go back! Now I just have to order some spares.


----------



## Budman121

Had to find out what I've been missing since not owning a multi-tool, tried the one at Harbor Freight for $17.99, I haven't killed it yet, but definitely attest to their usefulness, especially cutting in some old work boxes, in a lath and plaster wall, just think about when they were first introduced they well well over $400.00 and the original was made by Fein.


----------



## chewy

Budman121 said:


> Had to find out what I've been missing since not owning a multi-tool, tried the one at Harbor Freight for $17.99, I haven't killed it yet, but definitely attest to their usefulness, especially cutting in some old work boxes, in a lath and plaster wall, just think about when they were first introduced they well well over $400.00 and the original was made by Fein.


A cheap multitool with decent blades would probally be quite good. The cheap blades dont have a set in the teeth.


----------



## Pompadour

stuiec said:


> You'll never go back!


i did go back. the klein screwdriver sizes are all the perfect sizes for our work. i bought the six piece wiha 1000 volt set from sears. i used it for about a year. with the exception of the 2 philips (the wiha philips are perfect), the blades of the screwdrivers in the set seemed like compromises. wiha needs to come up with a set with standard screwdrivers that are closer in blade size to the klein 6 piece set.


----------



## chewy

Pompadour said:


> i did go back. the klein screwdriver sizes are all the perfect sizes for our work. i bought the six piece wiha 1000 volt set from sears. i used it for about a year. with the exception of the 2 philips (the wiha philips are perfect), the blades of the screwdrivers in the set seemed like compromises. wiha needs to come up with a set with standard screwdrivers that are closer in blade size to the klein 6 piece set.


Dey beez metric.


----------



## Pompadour

chewy said:


> Dey beez metric.


i know, they just feel off (obviously with the exception of the phillips) for our fittings and hardware and such.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Also slotted screws are the worst. No idea why we still use such a terrible design when there are hex, square, phillips and torx available.

For cover plates it's fine, but when it's something intricate, essential and easily lost like part of a lighting fixture or circuit board mount, that's when you know the engineer was either a sadist or ********.


----------



## Pompadour

tubbs, i absolutely agree. even phillips cam out too much. it is hard to believe that in 2012 we are still using these screws when better options exist.

i also want to point out that i use klein, but i am not a klein fanboy. the klein screwdriver metallurgy is terrible. i have a pile of wrecked klein screwdrivers (especially #2 phillips) in my garage. i use them because they are dimensionally correct for our hardware, fittings... i have not tried the greenlee ones because they are not made in USA, or canada, or western europe. i will buy 100 kleins before i buy a taiwanese screwdriver.


----------



## TGGT

Pompadour said:


> tubbs, i absolutely agree. even phillips cam out too much. it is hard to believe that in 2012 we are still using these screws when better options exist.
> 
> i also want to point out that i use klein, but i am not a klein fanboy. the klein screwdriver metallurgy is terrible. i have a pile of wrecked klein screwdrivers (especially #2 phillips) in my garage. i use them because they are dimensionally correct for our hardware, fittings... i have not tried the greenlee ones because they are not made in USA, or canada, or western europe. i will buy 100 kleins before i buy a taiwanese screwdriver.


Buy some German Phillips drivers. They fit and torque better than Kleins. I guarantee it.


----------



## Dave L

Dont ask me why but this showed up for me today, Im not sure I really needed a soldering iron with a USB connection but I guess ill take it.


----------



## Dave L

I got one of these too but as I dont have a charging cable its kind of reduced to a plastic and glass lump that sits on my desk. :laughing:


----------



## Dave L

just one more. EREM Micro Wire Stripping Plier, 4-3/4", Front Stripping Adjustable for 18 to 30 AWG. $100 :blink: you are joking right!


----------



## 8V71

Dave L said:


> I got one of these too but as I dont have a charging cable its kind of reduced to a plastic and glass lump that sits on my desk. :laughing:


Charge it with your new USB soldering iron. :laughing:


----------



## J. Temple

Klein Ratchet Cutters!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Fun fun


----------



## TGGT

That's cool and all, but you didn't need to let the whole electrical world know.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

TGGT said:


> That's cool and all, but you didn't need to let the whole electrical world know.


Who asked you?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

It does say "New Toys" in the title!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

bubb_tubbs said:


> It does say "New Toys" in the title!


My point! Thanks


----------



## JoeKP

J. Temple said:


> Klein Ratchet Cutters!


I want some. How much and where?


----------



## sparky970

mcclary's electrical said:


> Fun fun
> 
> View attachment 18874



Pics or it never happened


----------



## MollyHatchet29

mcclary's electrical said:


> Fun fun


Under the bed? Is that where you put the women?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Under the bed? Is that where you put the women?


 
Only bad girls:whistling2:


----------



## J. Temple

JoeKP said:


> I want some. How much and where?


Got them on EBay for $80. My supply house wanted $200+.


----------



## Big John

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Under the bed? Is that where you put the women?


 Ayuh. When he lets the air out he can get a whole bunch of them under there.

-John


----------



## MollyHatchet29

Big John said:


> Ayuh. When he lets the air out he can get a whole bunch of them under there.
> 
> -John


Daaammmnnnn. He knows, McClary. Time to invest in a Real Doll.


----------



## Jlarson

Wirenuting said:


> New nut drivers and tool pouch.
> I've always used the hard leather pouch but figured I would try this style.
> I line the gloves and wrecking bar that Dead-On makes.


I bought one of those the other day, I saw the combo of a tool pouch with 2 parts pockets and figured I might like it. Only wish it had a carry handle like CLC pouches but I can add something on probably.


----------



## HARRY304E

8V71 said:


> Charge it with your new USB soldering iron. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Jlarson said:


> I bought one of those the other day, I saw the combo of a tool pouch with 2 parts pockets and figured I might like it. Only wish it had a carry handle like CLC pouches but I can add something on probably.












I need to clean my truck floor mats :laughing:


----------



## Ason

I love this knife, comes with a pretty nice sheath too. Velcro straps on the back so it easily attaches too my tool bag.


----------



## chewy

Ason said:


> I love this knife, comes with a pretty nice sheath too. Velcro straps on the back so it easily attaches too my tool bag.


----------



## Ason

^That's what i mainly use it for, but it also comes in handy for stripping wire every once in a while


----------



## stuiec

Ason said:


> ^That's what i mainly use it for, but it also comes in handy for stripping wire every once in a while


 

Hmmm, and I guess, if you're rockin it buck naked, the velcro _might_ even work out too!:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

stuiec said:


> Hmmm, and I guess, if you're rockin it buck naked, the velcro _might_ even work out too!:thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> I need to clean my truck floor mats :laughing:


Just don't use Armor all on that floor..:laughing:


----------



## jordan_paul




----------



## zwodubber

nice! mine is due to arrive thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Boss picked up a new sds rotary hammer for me the other day


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> :


Got to love that...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Boss picked up a new sds rotary hammer for me the other day


That look good ,how does it handle?


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> That look good ,how does it handle?


I'm loving it. I had been using my personal Bosch 21-2 and was happy with it until I used this. Only did about 30 Tapcons so far but it goes through block very nice.

Very happy with this drill.


----------



## zwodubber

Boss is in a good mood this week :thumbup:












The other five SDS kits are for the other guys I just picked them up with my new saw.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Boss is in a good mood this week :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other five SDS kits are for the other guys I just picked them up with my new saw.


Must be the Christmas spirit..:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> Must be the Christmas spirit..:laughing::thumbup:



I've been working hard lately and I think he noticed the extra effort I have put in, hopefully I can keep him this happy :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> Boss is in a good mood this week :thumbup:
> 
> The other five SDS kits are for the other guys I just picked them up with my new saw.


I hate those sawzall cases. I like the older metal ones better


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> I hate those sawzall cases. I like the older metal ones better


Yep, all tool cases suck ass these days, give me steel cases with room for accesorrys.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Yep, all tool cases suck ass these days, give me steel cases with room for accesorrys.


I found a case the other day. Too small for sawzall or a drill. No idea what would go in it. No markings on it. Just a black metal case.


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> I found a case the other day. Too small for sawzall or a drill. No idea what would go in it. No markings on it. Just a black metal case.


Holesaws?


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Holesaws?


perfect, thats what im going to use it for now, and paddle bits! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

Gon9za3lez said:


> thank you for your sharing


Thats why this thread is here.. 

:tank::stupid:


----------



## zwodubber

Yeah the metal ones were better and had more space. With my Klein backpack it's not too bad because it lets me attach accessory pouches and 2 free hands for carrying power tools. I usually leave the case in the truck.


----------



## zwodubber

The milwaukee blade holder actually fits nicely, had to try it and am glad they fit


----------



## Rochsolid

My new KO SET


----------



## zwodubber

arrived today :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting

DeWalt 34 piece driver set, impact,, $10

Snap On 5 piece multi tool toys,, $15


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> I've been working hard lately and I think he noticed the extra effort I have put in, hopefully I can keep him this happy :thumbsup:


Great ,Keep up the good work...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> DeWalt 34 piece driver set, impact,, $10
> 
> Snap On 5 piece multi tool toys,, $15


where's your Home depot cup..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

HARRY304E said:


> where's your Home depot cup..:whistling2::laughing:


As soon as this one wears a hole thru it, then I'll go buy that HD cup. LoL


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> As soon as this one wears a hole thru it, then I'll go buy that HD cup. LoL


Attached Thumbnails 
Yeah...........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J. Temple

Wirenuting said:


> As soon as this one wears a hole thru it, then I'll go buy that HD cup. LoL


Everybody love a free coffee cup!


----------



## JoeKP

J. Temple said:


> Everybody love a free coffee cup!


I got one from my town job. Lol. Shirts and sweatshirt too.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I don't advertise for anyone but ... me!

I'll have a blank coffee mug, long before I'll use one that says "Home Depot" or "Klein" or whatever.

There are a few exceptions I've made.

For example, when I go into Supply House "A" I'll make sure to carry a pen that advertises the 'other guy.' Just to annoy the manager of the place. I'll wear a logo T-shirt if it's part of site security (to spot intruders). Etc.

But, generally .... even my power tools are not readily identifiable as to their make. I mark them as "mine," in part, by painting them MY colors.


----------



## Rochsolid

My coffee jug


----------



## JoeKP

Rochsolid said:


> My coffee jug


Where can I buy this. Need to get my dad one


----------



## Deep Cover

Rochsolid said:


> My coffee jug


I had one and really didn't work well. Coffee got cold in no time. But they look awesome.


----------



## Rochsolid

Deep Cover said:


> I had one and really didn't work well. Coffee got cold in no time. But they look awesome.


Really? Mine works great. I only I could attach a foot long flathead onto the cap hahaha


----------



## Rochsolid

JoeKP said:


> Where can I buy this. Need to get my dad one


Talk to your supplier, that's where we got them from, my boss showed up at work last year and had a huge bag full of them, he handed them out to us. Said he got them from a supplier


----------



## Deep Cover

Still have to get a set of...


----------



## Rochsolid

JoeKP said:


> Where can I buy this. Need to get my dad one


http://m.tools-plus.com/klein-98005.html


----------



## Rochsolid

Deep Cover said:


> Still have to get a set of...


Don't forget about this one too


----------



## HARRY304E

JoeKP said:


> Where can I buy this. Need to get my dad one


http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-...gn=googlebase&site=google_product_listing_ads


----------



## paulcanada

Amish Electrician said:


> I don't advertise for anyone but ... me!
> 
> I'll have a blank coffee mug, long before I'll use one that says "Home Depot" or "Klein" or whatever.
> 
> There are a few exceptions I've made.
> 
> For example, when I go into Supply House "A" I'll make sure to carry a pen that advertises the 'other guy.' Just to annoy the manager of the place. I'll wear a logo T-shirt if it's part of site security (to spot intruders). Etc.
> 
> But, generally .... even my power tools are not readily identifiable as to their make. I mark them as "mine," in part, by painting them MY colors.


You sound a little over the top there...


----------



## french connection!!

probably the best stud finder I use so far .


----------



## Wirenuting

New DeWalt gloves with good Padding. A Carhartt knit cap that's double lined. 
A package of items as a free thank you from Ideal tools.. It was a Facebook give away..


----------



## MIKEFLASH

french connection!! said:


> probably the best stud finder I use so far .


The best ever that stud finder is awesome!


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> New DeWalt gloves with good Padding. A Carhartt knit cap that's double lined.
> A package of items as a free thank you from Ideal tools.. It was a Facebook give away..


Nice Dog walking Hat...:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

just got these for "christmas" 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_172851-2053...kobalt&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=kobalt&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/pd_172855-2232...kobalt&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=kobalt&facetInfo=


----------



## zwodubber

Pre christmas present for myself now that everyone else is taken care of


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> Pre christmas present for myself now that everyone else is taken care of


All my ryobi stuff is going out as soon as I splurge on a m12


----------



## zwodubber

m12's are like a crack addiction, once you get a few batteries you can't stop buying bare tools :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> m12's are like a crack addiction, once you get a few batteries you can't stop buying bare tools :laughing:


They are 12 v right? How do they compare to the big 18v tools?


----------



## tates1882

zwodubber said:


> Pre christmas present for myself now that everyone else is taken care of


I have that same saw works great.


----------



## zwodubber

JoeKP said:


> They are 12 v right? How do they compare to the big 18v tools?



The one I got today is 18V but I have quite a few m12 tools as well. I love the 12v tools, nice and compact with great battery life. I wouldn't use them as my only cordless tools though, gotta have 18V as well.


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> The one I got today is 18V but I have quite a few m12 tools as well. I love the 12v tools, nice and compact with great battery life. I wouldn't use them as my only cordless tools though, gotta have 18V as well.


That's what I expected. Maybe ill keep the ryobi stuff and get some m12 stuff to go with it.


----------



## wireman64

JoeKP said:


> All my ryobi stuff is going out as soon as I splurge on a m12


Ryobi ? Ekkk don't waste money on that crap


----------



## JoeKP

wireman64 said:


> Ryobi ? Ekkk don't waste money on that crap


I have nothing bad to say about it. Got most of the stuff for free. I have 2 drills. One hammer drill. Sawzall. 2 skilsaws. Vacuum flashlight. 6 batteries. 6 battery charger. I like them all. I like dewalt ones better. But ryobi was cheaper.


----------



## Resiguy




----------



## DMILL

New stuff from my boss


----------



## TGGT

I have the same twirly, but the bits pull out way too easily. But if you don't use them that often it's definitely better than carrying 2.


----------



## ponyboy

I've never used them twirly things. I'd prolly look a tool trying to


----------



## zwodubber

nice stuff resiguy!


----------



## denny3992

TGGT said:


> I have the same twirly, but the bits pull out way too easily. But if you don't use them that often it's definitely better than carrying 2.


Have used my twister in years( havent done resi in 8 yrs) prob a coat of rust on it by now!


----------



## DMILL

denny3992 said:


> Have used my twister in years( havent done resi in 8 yrs) prob a coat of rust on it by now!


The bits seem pretty tight, but well see how it holds up... Hopefully not like my 11n1 bits (they ALWAYS fall out.) The book looks like it will be interesting.


----------



## nrp3

I use the flat bladed wiggly one almost every day. Love it.


----------



## wendon

Just got one of these. Anyone have an opinion on them? Probably the main reason I got it is because it's one drill I didn't have!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TGGT

My opinion is that when you need it, you'll be glad you have it.

EDIT: You also might want to pick up short flute drill bits to get really get in those tight spaces.


----------



## Resiguy

zwodubber said:


> nice stuff resiguy!


Thanks! It's a couple of presents I bought for myself after being off work for 4 years. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Jlarson

ponyboy said:


> I've never used them twirly things. I'd prolly look a tool trying to


I tried one. Said **** it pretty quick and went back to my little impact. :laughing:


----------



## svh19044

I have one. It's a bit underpowered IMO, but certainly comes in handy. 



wendon said:


> Just got one of these. Anyone have an opinion on them? Probably the main reason I got it is because it's one drill I didn't have!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## greenhorn93

DeWalt 20v 3.0 amp hammer drill and impact drill for xmas :thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

Not too bad of a hall. Some spare allen key's, two 4-in-1 ratcheting wrenches and a Ridgid 1/2" - 3/4" EMT sizing tool for those stubborn stub-ups in concrete which frequently get crushed during the construction process.


----------



## denny3992

Ridgid 1/2" - 3/4" EMT sizing tool for those stubborn stub-ups in concrete which frequently get crushed during the construction process

How does this work?


----------



## drumnut08

denny3992 said:


> Ridgid 1/2" - 3/4" EMT sizing tool for those stubborn stub-ups in concrete which frequently get crushed during the construction process
> 
> How does this work?


It appears to me that you drive it into the end of the crushed conduit to bring it back to being round ? It's like a big drift pin . I prefer to stub up with rigid , which may be why I don t have one of these , lol ?


----------



## Punch

greenhorn93 said:


> DeWalt 20v 3.0 amp hammer drill and impact drill for xmas :thumbup:


Love them the battery life is ridiculous


----------



## Acadian9

drumnut08 said:


> It appears to me that you drive it into the end of the crushed conduit to bring it back to being round ? It's like a big drift pin . I prefer to stub up with rigid , which may be why I don t have one of these , lol ?


Bingo. Even rigid pipe won't stop the forming company from destroying it. Grinders, sledge hammers, concrete saws, it doesn't matter. If it's in their way they'll remove it. Just chip around for the coupling, re-form it and (hopefully) it'll work. I wish I had this 2 years ago when I had to re-cut every stub up for the riser plugs.


----------



## greenhorn93

Punch said:


> Love them the battery life is ridiculous


 how long is the charge time?


----------



## Punch

greenhorn93 said:


> how long is the charge time?


Should charge in an hour with the standard charger but in a pinch 30 minutes gets you good life too. I never really liked dewalt stuff until my company bought us this set. The impact has really come in useful lately


----------



## JoeKP

picked this up on the way home from work today: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...yword=ryobi+impact&storeId=10051#.UN0QAOToSTw
got it for 100 w the warranty!


----------



## kf5aeo

does this count? i went from a single cab 2wd 250 to this ext cab 4wd dually 350


----------



## kf5aeo

oops forgot to set the date and yeah forgot to take pics earlier
with more light


----------



## JoeKP

kf5aeo said:


> does this count? i went from a single cab 2wd 250 to this ext cab 4wd dually 350


Looks nice!


----------



## kf5aeo

thanks had it a month but kept forgetting pics finally got to use the 4wd in the sand today. POCO sold the primary line to the customer and put it on a PME had to drive around and put shunts in the meter cans after they pulled the meter


----------



## JoeKP

Just got a m12 for 60$ from the pawn shop


----------



## thoenew

JoeKP said:


> Just got a m12 for 60$ from the pawn shop


What tool? batteries?


----------



## JoeKP

thoenew said:


> What tool? batteries?


Drill charger battery. 
Cat no 2401-20


----------



## Big John

kf5aeo said:


>


I see someone forgot to lock up the rolls of conspicuity tape... :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## kf5aeo

Big John said:


> I see someone forgot to lock up the rolls of conspicuity tape... :laughing: :thumbsup:


 was helping the fire department one night when a house went up and they asked if i could park the truck to block traffic and had someone almost hit it


----------



## JoeKP

I need some of that for my truck, I have the extra flashers installed, but wouldnt mind of some of that....

EDIT: just ordered some! 
http://www.amazon.com/Amico-Trailer...=1356835899&sr=8-2&keywords=reflective+arrows


----------



## Jlarson

Big John said:


> I see someone forgot to lock up the rolls of conspicuity tape... :laughing: :thumbsup:


The golight spot light on top of the cab needs a piece still :laughing:


----------



## daveco

How many of you are using the Makita 7.5 cordless torque screw driver? I've used one for several years and won't give it up! Very light and battery last several days without having to swap out. Most used tool in my pouch. Very fast.

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/TD020DSEW/TD020DSEW_l.jpg


----------



## chewy

daveco said:


> How many of you are using the Makita 7.5 cordless torque screw driver? I've used one for several years and won't give it up! Very light and battery last several days without having to swap out. Most used tool in my pouch.
> 
> http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/TD020DSEW/TD020DSEW_l.jpg


I think I saw one set up on a hookers nightstand once... :laughing:


----------



## daveco

MollyHatchet29 said:


> I got this sweet Carhartt nail apron!


MollyHatchet, how's the apron holding out? I've ditched the 20lb tool belt for an apron and minimal tools a long time ago and and my back thanks me. I've had one custom made for me, but would like to know how the Carhartt one is working for you.

Daveco


----------



## stuiec

daveco said:


> How many of you are using the Makita 7.5 cordless torque screw driver? I've used one for several years and won't give it up! Very light and battery last several days without having to swap out. Most used tool in my pouch. Very fast.
> 
> http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/TD020DSEW/TD020DSEW_l.jpg


I have one too. V good for what its used for. Too gutless to strip anything, lots of zip to save the old wrists!


----------



## JoeKP

Another new toy: my iPad is on its way. I'm done buying extra things for a bit.


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> I think I saw one set up on a hookers nightstand once... :laughing:


You're doing it wrong.:thumbup:


----------



## wendon

daveco said:


> MollyHatchet, how's the apron holding out? I've ditched the 20lb tool belt for an apron and minimal tools a long time ago and and my back thanks me. I've had one custom made for me, but would like to know how the Carhartt one is working for you.
> 
> Daveco


What if people mistake you for a carpenter??


----------



## zwodubber

Picked up another Hi Cap battery


----------



## Wirenuting

3/8 & 1/2" torque wrenches, $10 each. 
Check tolerance with a known good bar torque and on the money. 
Harbor freight with coupon.


----------



## Wirenuting

Dual tire gage/ inflator.. $10
Harbor freight


----------



## denny3992

Wirenuting said:


> 3/8 & 1/2" torque wrenches, $10 each.
> Check tolerance with a known good bar torque and on the money.
> Harbor freight with coupon.


Tried em and broke 1st 3/8 after 20 3/8 bolts


----------



## Wirenuting

denny3992 said:


> Tried em and broke 1st 3/8 after 20 3/8 bolts


I did a couple of 1/2" bolts up to 80'#. No problem and if I don't beat them, they should last awhile.. Besides at $10 you can't go wrong even if they break..


----------



## jordandunlop

Heres my latest a new pair of insulated carhartts.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

jordandunlop said:


> Heres my latest a new pair of insulated carhartts.
> 
> View attachment 20674


Arctic weight? Those babies are toasty.


----------



## jordandunlop

Yes i purchased them in the states half the price if i got them here in canada definitely worth the money


----------



## wendon

jordandunlop said:


> Heres my latest a new pair of insulated carhartts.
> 
> View attachment 20674


You forgot to mention your Carhartt Toque!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jordandunlop

Haha!! Yes my carhartt toque I own everything carhartt.


----------



## HARRY304E

Ty Wrapp said:


> Arctic weight? Those babies are toasty.


Good for Dog walking this time of year...:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer

jordandunlop said:


> Heres my latest a new pair of insulated carhartts.
> 
> View attachment 20674


 

Pocket Pool .... Anyone ? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## isaacelectricllc

daveco said:


> How many of you are using the Makita 7.5 cordless torque screw driver? I've used one for several years and won't give it up! Very light and battery last several days without having to swap out. Most used tool in my pouch. Very fast.
> 
> http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/TD020DSEW/TD020DSEW_l.jpg


I've had one for about five years now. Best ever for trimming with its speed, but useless for anything else!


----------



## crazyboy

Got the M12 radio, sounds awesome!


----------



## wendon

Merry Christmas to me!!! (Business expense!!!)


----------



## jordan_paul

Got this for Christmas, first time I got to use it side jobbin today


----------



## kf5aeo

Jlarson said:


> The golight spot light on top of the cab needs a piece still :laughing:


 
thanks to the helper it has one facing foreward


----------



## Wirenuting

My son just swung by and dropped off my Christmas present. 
18 gage to 3/16. Now I can burn holes in things and enjoy myself.


----------



## Jlarson

Brushless Makita impact. They need to start popping brushless impact wrenches out now. I'll take a few in 3/8" and 1/2" Makita :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting

$34 at HD.

Didn't need them, but the price is good..


----------



## thoenew

Even at that price I wouldn't have bought it. I don't care for them strippers or *****. I don't care for Klein screwdrivers anymore either.

Good back up set for the truck though.


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> $34 at HD.
> 
> Didn't need them, but the price is good..


That makes me sick, I went in to the supply house and said the young fella needs a pair of *****, whats the best price you can do and they said $120 for the red ones. "Oh but they come all the way from America" to which I replied, "I know, I have to wait a week to get them for $40 from Acetoolonline"


----------



## Big John

chewy said:


> ...And they said $120 for the red ones....


 I would've walked out laughing. I can get six pairs for $120.


----------



## Wirenuting

chewy said:


> That makes me sick, I went in to the supply house and said the young fella needs a pair of *****, whats the best price you can do and they said $120 for the red ones. "Oh but they come all the way from America" to which I replied, "I know, I have to wait a week to get them for $40 from Acetoolonline"


Can you order from HD online?


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> Can you order from HD online?


Nah acetool and dynamite tool are the only ones that ship to NZ, distributors have agreements that theyre the only ones that can sell in NZ.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Wirenuting said:


> $34 at HD.
> 
> Didn't need them, but the price is good..


Was that on sale ? Saw them at my HD for $50.00 so I passed. I'd buy them for $34.00.


----------



## TGGT

The red handles aren't even the good ones.


----------



## Wirenuting

Ty Wrapp said:


> Was that on sale ? Saw them at my HD for $50.00 so I passed. I'd buy them for $34.00.


That was the regular price.


----------



## JoeKP

TGGT said:


> The red handles aren't even the good ones.


I like the red ones. Except mine are older than me


----------



## Spartan98

Wirenuting said:


> $34 at HD.
> 
> Didn't need them, but the price is good..


34$ for all that???..at my HD the side cutters alone cost that much!


----------



## Spartan98

Bought the Milwaukee long reach drill...wow, deft. The way to go, no more up and down all day...works great...


----------



## wendon

Spartan98 said:


> Bought the Milwaukee long reach drill...wow, deft. The way to go, no more up and down all day...works great...


 I use mine for drilling studs and floor joists etc. No stooping and no stretching!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting

Spartan98 said:


> 34$ for all that???..at my HD the side cutters alone cost that much!


Mine are about $29 for the side cutters. 
I was surprised at that price, that's why I posted it. 
It wasn't in the "special or limited" slots. 
Looks like it will be a longer run of selling them like that. 
They also had the demo screwdriver and a few other new tools on the shelf this week. 
The HD by me is kind of slow to stock the shelfs. 
They did remove the red plastic slip on grips. I might have bought that package if the grips were there. They are the style I prefer.


----------



## Privateer

New tools for my apprenticeship:


----------



## Marcus

Nice setup mate, I really like those Klein backpacks.


----------



## J. Temple

Spartan98 said:


> Bought the Milwaukee long reach drill...wow, deft. The way to go, no more up and down all day...works great...


Post a picture of it! I've been thinking of getting one. Did you buy the whole set up or just the drill attachment?


----------



## Wirenuting

Ratcheting modular crimpers. 
Getting tiried of buying patch cords.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> Ratcheting modular crimpers.
> Getting tidied of buying patch cords.


I have multiples if the tool. After a while its worth it to just buy the cords...


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> I have multiples if the tool. After a while its worth it to just buy the cords...


But I have more time then $$.. LoL


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> But I have more time then $$.. LoL


Sadly. So do I.


----------



## Lighting Bolt

Because our "hourly value" as workers FAR exceeds the value of a patch cable, it makes zero sense to make them. Amazon.com sells a pack of 20 - 20' cables, for $60. It would take a human at least 1 hour to make that many cables. What's your hourly rate? Probably makes more sense to buy the pack, and bunch it up if its too long. When I sell these to my customers, I always tell them - "I don't mark up the price on items like "patch cables." I charge the same as what you would drive down the street and pay." I quote my prices off whatever is near - Wal Mart, Meijer, Kmart, Best Buy, etc.


----------



## Wirenuting

Lighting Bolt said:


> Because our "hourly value" as workers FAR exceeds the value of a patch cable, it makes zero sense to make them. Amazon.com sells a pack of 20 - 20' cables, for $60. It would take a human at least 1 hour to make that many cables. What's your hourly rate? Probably makes more sense to buy the pack, and bunch it up if its too long. When I sell these to my customers, I always tell them - "I don't mark up the price on items like "patch cables." I charge the same as what you would drive down the street and pay." I quote my prices off whatever is near - Wal Mart, Meijer, Kmart, Best Buy, etc.


I don't have an hourly rate. 
I don't charge anything to anyone. 
I'm a small cog in the big brother machine.

Making patch cords is mostly for me. I'll make them at work because I get tired of waiting for our supply people to order them. Having the proper tools here that cost more then $100 is a rare uphill fight. No one wants to order a brass hammer these days. 
The way things work here is that if a part is needed today, you can figure a 10 wait for it to arrive. We can't just drive out and pick things up. 

Being efficient is viewed at times as cheating the tax payer. They think that man hour labor is cheaper. I sometimes like to think that there is little need to do it right the first time. We can always do it over again.


----------



## Lighting Bolt

WN: I guess at the end of the day, we all have to live with the amount of money we take home. I was able to identify the waste in the "Big Brother Machine" and got out of it a long time ago, and my pockets reflect it. I think in time, money and quality, but I do understand that's not for everyone. Cheers!


----------



## JoeKP

Lighting Bolt said:


> Because our "hourly value" as workers FAR exceeds the value of a patch cable, it makes zero sense to make them. Amazon.com sells a pack of 20 - 20' cables, for $60. It would take a human at least 1 hour to make that many cables. What's your hourly rate? Probably makes more sense to buy the pack, and bunch it up if its too long. When I sell these to my customers, I always tell them - "I don't mark up the price on items like "patch cables." I charge the same as what you would drive down the street and pay." I quote my prices off whatever is near - Wal Mart, Meijer, Kmart, Best Buy, etc.


Let me just completely contradict myself. I spend a good portion of my day making up ends on cables.


----------



## chewy

Unless your using stranded for patch leads its a bit hack to just use your scrap to make them up.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

JoeKP said:


> Let me just completely contradict myself. I spend a good portion of my day making up ends on cables.


Please tell us you are not done with this install :blink:


----------



## drsparky

Picked up a new in the box phase rotation/multi meter for $25.00 at a local surplus/salvage store.:thumbsup: Its an Ideal 61-361.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Back when I was starting to learn in the industry, I made a lot of patch cables myself.
Many times, they failed because I did not know what I was doing. As I learned more, I found where to buy them at wholesale prices, premade and tested in all different lengths.
At work, I have bins of just about every size I need. Sometimes I do have to make a custom length cable, but that's pretty rare. We even have 6 and 8 inch cords to go between our patch panels and switches.


----------



## Wirenuting

Lighting Bolt said:


> WN: I guess at the end of the day, we all have to live with the amount of money we take home. I was able to identify the waste in the "Big Brother Machine" and got out of it a long time ago, and my pockets reflect it. I think in time, money and quality, but I do understand that's not for everyone. Cheers!


I have way to many years to leave. 
I enjoy were I work and I try to make a difference. 
I don't like the "efficient" concepts we use. I understand the need to be like we are. 

But several years ago we went thru an A-76 study for contracting us out. We had to "Bid" on our own contract. We became a more efficient organization. We run this place like an outside company and stick to the basics of the "contract" and charge for everything extra. 

That being said, we make no profit, have managers who don't work in our trades or have the field time to understand what needs to be done and we have to get things done quickly. 
That means that they want us to hack the jobs to close em out and move on to the next one. We can always go back and fix, at no cost, any mistakes that are made.


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> Let me just completely contradict myself. I spend a good portion of my day making up ends on cables.


What, no coffee pot?

Looks like an unfair labor practice.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> What, no coffee pot?
> 
> Looks like an unfair labor practice.


The pot is in my office. This is my "side job"


----------



## JoeKP

Ty Wrapp said:


> Please tell us you are not done with this install :blink:


Nope. They just ordered a 24 port switch that I need to now integrate.


----------



## FlyingSparks

Where do you get them wholesale? Monoprice?


----------



## jeffmoss26

Graybar, Monoprice, a few other sources.


----------



## FlyingSparks

Monoprice can have ridiculous shipping prices sometimes. Thats my only complaint.


----------



## JoeKP

Got Klein fish sticks and glow rod today. Used them all day and I love them!


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Wirenuting said:


> I have way to many years to leave.
> I enjoy were I work and I try to make a difference.
> I don't like the "efficient" concepts we use. I understand the need to be like we are.
> 
> But several years ago we went thru an A-76 study for contracting us out. We had to "Bid" on our own contract. We became a more efficient organization. We run this place like an outside company and stick to the basics of the "contract" and charge for everything extra.
> 
> That being said, we make no profit, have managers who don't work in our trades or have the field time to understand what needs to be done and we have to get things done quickly.
> That means that they want us to hack the jobs to close em out and move on to the next one. We can always go back and fix, at no cost, any mistakes that are made.


Holy Crap!!! except for the "we make no profit" it sounds like where I used to work :laughing:


----------



## wendon

JoeKP said:


> Got Klein fish sticks and glow rod today. Used them all day and I love them!


I've got the Greenlee fish sticks!! If they're not Greenlee fish sticks, throw them back!!!!:laughing::laughing:
Mine have been used many times!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

wendon said:


> I've got the Greenlee fish sticks!! If they're not Greenlee fish sticks, throw them back!!!!:laughing::laughing:
> Mine have been used many times!:thumbup:


Yes. I agree. But they don't sell them at Home Depot. I wasn't the one paying for them. Are they interchangeable? Because I will be getting some greenlee from lowes. I'm already thinking of some attachments to weld onto threaded rod...


----------



## wendon

JoeKP said:


> Yes. I agree. But they don't sell them at Home Depot. I wasn't the one paying for them. Are they interchangeable? Because I will be getting some greenlee from lowes. I'm already thinking of some attachments to weld onto threaded rod...


I don't know if they interchange or not. I've got 5 of the six I used to have. One is up in the ceiling of a remodel job I was working on! 
Got this attachment and the bullet nose. Also got a pair of the Greenlee 150 grips that I haven't tried yet but I think they'd attach to the bullet nose.


----------



## BEAMEUP

Just got a fluke Ti32 out of the box and so far it has paid off buying it. A very nice addition to the tool box.


----------



## zwodubber

BEAMEUP said:


> Just got a fluke Ti32 out of the box and so far it has paid off buying it. A very nice addition to the tool box.


That was a quick payoff...

Ordered a Fluke VT 02 a few weeks back, still have 2-3 weeks until arrival. should be nice for quick troubleshooting.


----------



## Wirenuting

Double score. 
Went to pick up a couple Cooper duplex with the USB ports in them and they were out of stock. They only keep 4 on the shelf. 
So I grabbed new Ideal coax strippers and ratcheting crimpers. 
Also grabbed a 100' cold weather extension cord & made two 50' out of them. 

But stopped at a garage sale nearby and for $5 I got a wet sharpening stone. My old one gave up the ghost and this is the same one. Works great for tools and machete's.


----------



## FlyingSparks

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007NC5GI4/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1358545415&sr=8-3&pi=SL75

How much are they at your supply house?


----------



## Wirenuting

FlyingSparks said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007NC5GI4/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1358545415&sr=8-3&pi=SL75
> 
> How much are they at your supply house?


That brand you show was about $18. The one I posted about today was $23.


----------



## WIElectric

Officially looking forward to Monday!!


----------



## Nuzzie

WIElectric said:


> View attachment 21264
> 
> 
> Officially looking forward to Monday!!


The other team at work haven't used the corded dynadrill since we got one of these. They absolutely love it. We haven't got the chance to use it yet though since they're always hogging it.


----------



## The Motts

drsparky said:


> Picked up a new in the box phase rotation/multi meter for $25.00 at a local surplus/salvage store.:thumbsup: Its an Ideal 61-361.


I got one of those, too.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> Double score.
> Went to pick up a couple Cooper duplex with the USB ports in them and they were out of stock. They only keep 4 on the shelf.
> So I grabbed new Ideal coax strippers and ratcheting crimpers.
> Also grabbed a 100' cold weather extension cord & made two 50' out of them.
> 
> But stopped at a garage sale nearby and for $5 I got a wet sharpening stone. My old one gave up the ghost and this is the same one. Works great for tools and machete's.


That style cable end is still used? I thought that they were outdated and replaced with the compression style? I have a bag of that style that's been sitting in my van for a while now. Someone gave them to me. You want them? Just pay shipping! One less thing for me to carry. Either that or I'm gonna finally throw em away:thumbup:


----------



## Deep Cover

I didn't pick it up, but almost did. Saw this at HD tonight and thought some might be interested. Its a screw on led light for your Klein fish sticks.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...d=-1&keyword=klein&storeId=10051#.UPuNVWegDeI


----------



## Ty Wrapp

JoeKP said:


> That style cable end is still used? I thought that they were outdated and replaced with the compression style? I have a bag of that style that's been sitting in my van for a while now. Someone gave them to me. You want them? Just pay shipping! One less thing for me to carry. Either that or I'm gonna finally throw em away:thumbup:


Yes, compression connectors are the standard now. Uverse is required to replace all crimped connectors.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I use compression for F and crimp for BNC. Just crimped a couple this morning.


----------



## Ozzy1990

Picked up some knipex and NWS for my apprenticeship....


----------



## Dr. Evil

Those are knipex are they not?

Wrong thread...you cant delete your own posts here?


----------



## Big John

A co-worker has one of these, and despite the fact that it's cheap and Chinese, I decided to spring for one.









Husky 3/8 ratchet with articulating locking head, and handle that extends from standard 8" to 12.5" for high-leverage.

Got it after my Craftsman began skipping teeth and randomly switching directions. Even including 8 sockets this was still cheaper than the Craftsman (which doesn't strike me as good), but despite being cheap and Chinese it honestly seems like a better quality tool; I never got the warm-fuzzies from the Craftsman ratchet.


----------



## drumnut08

Big John said:


> A co-worker has one of these, and despite the fact that it's cheap and Chinese, I decided to spring for one.
> 
> Husky 3/8 ratchet with articulating locking head, and handle that extends from standard 8" to 12.5" for high-leverage.
> 
> Got it after my Craftsman began skipping teeth and randomly switching directions. Even including 8 socketshis was $10 cheaper than the Craftsman, and despite being cheap and Chinese it honestly seems like a better quality tool; I never got the warm-fuzzies from the Craftsman ratchet.


I have a few husky ratchets that are still going strong after a few years . Craftsman ratchets have left me with bloodied knuckles on more than one occasion ! Their quality isn't what it used to be , but then again , what is , lol ?


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> A co-worker has one of these, and despite the fact that it's cheap and Chinese, I decided to spring for one.
> 
> Husky 3/8 ratchet with articulating locking head, and handle that extends from standard 8" to 12.5" for high-leverage.
> 
> Got it after my Craftsman began skipping teeth and randomly switching directions. Even including 8 socketshis was $10 cheaper than the Craftsman, and despite being cheap and Chinese it honestly seems like a better quality tool; I never got the warm-fuzzies from the Craftsman ratchet.


You do know that the craftsman could be replaced for free right?


----------



## drumnut08

JoeKP said:


> You do know that the craftsman could be replaced for free right?


So can husky . Craftsman ratchets have sucked for years


----------



## JoeKP

drumnut08 said:


> So can husky . Craftsman ratchets have sucked for years


I have noticed. I also got a kobalt ratchet. It broke within a week. Gotta see how their policy works. It's the kind like yours minus the moving head. I can't stand that


----------



## Big John

JoeKP said:


> You do know that the craftsman could be replaced for free right?


 Yeah, but the skipping one is reasonably new and when I was at Sears I checked out their identical teardrop ratchets, and the mechanism felt just as sloppy.

I suppose I could drop $60 on their premium grade ratchet which admittedly seemed very high quality, but I figured I'd give this a shot.


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> Yeah, but this one is reasonably new and when I was at Sears I checked out their identical teardrop ratchets, and the mechanism felt just as sloppy.
> 
> I suppose I could drop $60 on their premium grade ratchet which admittedly seemed very high quality, but I figured I'd give this a shot.


I had one of those and traded it back in for a regular ratchet for that exact reason. And mostly why I won't ever get another of that style. It was just everywhere.


----------



## Ozzy1990

Dr. Evil said:


> Those are knipex are they not?
> 
> Wrong thread...you cant delete your own posts here?


The needle nose and the largest ***** are NWS.


----------



## mikeh32

If its not the top quality wrench, its not made to same standard like they used to. 

Just spring the money and get a snap on


----------



## JoeKP

mikeh32 said:


> If its not the top quality wrench, its not made to same standard like they used to.
> 
> Just spring the money and get a snap on


I do like their tools. I know a few guys that drive the Trucks...


----------



## Big John

mikeh32 said:


> ...Just spring the money and get a snap on


 I got suckered by that extendable handle. I really like it. If I knew of an American version that did the same thing, I'd buy that instead.


----------



## mikeh32

Big John said:


> I got suckered by that extendable handle. I really like it. If I knew of an American version that did the same thing, I'd buy that instead.


you want quality for sockets, you get snap on wrenches, or i can name a few german and italian companies. 

otherwise, its all ****. 

sockets, i always buy craftsman. Just for the fact that they can be replaced if i brake them


----------



## ponyboy

mikeh32 said:


> If its not the top quality wrench, its not made to same standard like they used to.
> 
> Just spring the money and get a snap on


i have SK sets. no complaints


----------



## Budman121

*Craftsman tools*

Return your Craftsman, to Sears, they will rebuild or replace free of charge!


----------



## RGH

Craftsman used to be made right here in snowy Buffalo by JH Williams Co. well Sears did what most companies do now......a little rice with that wrench???:whistling2::no:....


----------



## Big John

RGH said:


> Craftsman used to be made right here in snowy Buffalo by JH Williams Co. well Sears did what most companies do now......a little rice with that wrench???:whistling2::no:....


 They're going that direction, but not there 100%. It's actually pretty funny how reliably you can pick out their Chinese crap: If it's a simple metal tool, it's probably American. If it's really colorful or has a lot of plastic, it's probably Chinese.


----------



## mnelectrician

Craftman and Husky sockets and ratchets are made by the same company. Might be some of their other hand tools too.


----------



## Ozzy1990

Big John said:


> They're going that direction, but not there 100%. It's actually pretty funny how reliably you can pick out their Chinese crap: If it's a simple metal tool, it's probably American. If it's really colorful or has a lot of plastic, it's probably Chinese.


Not true. Even the the sockets and wrenches have gone to china.


----------



## zwodubber

Arrived yesterday after a 6 week lead time.

Fluke VT 02 visual IR thermometer. Adding this as a quick diagnostic tool to help determine trouble quickly before determining if full IR is necessary. Basically a beefed up IR thermometer but with some decent additions.


----------



## FlyingSparks

zwodubber said:


> Arrived yesterday after a 6 week lead time.
> 
> Fluke VT 02 visual IR thermometer. Adding this as a quick diagnostic tool to help determine trouble quickly before determining if full IR is necessary. Basically a beefed up IR thermometer but with some decent additions.


I love when stuff comes with the batteries.


----------



## Ozzy1990

More NWS goodness


----------



## zwodubber

New 50 round drum and knife just for kicks


----------



## stuiec

zwodubber said:


> View attachment 22202
> 
> 
> New 50 round drum and knife just for kicks


:no:.....


----------



## kawimudslinger

the drum is cool, knife is gay. just shoot them.


----------



## Big John

Ozzy1990 said:


> Not true. Even the the sockets and wrenches have gone to china.


 They're stamped "Made in USA." I gotta go by the information available.


----------



## Ozzy1990

Big John said:


> They're stamped "Made in USA." I gotta go by the information available.


What you are seeing is old stock.


----------



## JoeKP

Ozzy1990 said:


> What you are seeing is old stock.


There's alot them


----------



## drsparky

zwodubber said:


> View attachment 22202
> 
> 
> New 50 round drum and knife just for kicks


That is great, Nancy Pelosi will have that on her web site demanding it to be band.


----------



## angryceltic

Picked these up the other day.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

angryceltic said:


> Picked these up the other day.
> View attachment 22272


I have that screwdriver set...snapped off the straight blade on the first use


----------



## Jlarson

Yeah those klein tiny screwdrivers suck. They twist or wear out quick.


----------



## DMILL

Jlarson said:


> Yeah those klein tiny screwdrivers suck. They twist or wear out quick.


What are some good brands?


----------



## chewy

DMILL said:


> What are some good brands?


I got Wiha phillips in #1, #0 and #00 and they also make small flats.


----------



## Jlarson

Whia, Wera, Xcelite


----------



## Jlarson

My main drivers, for common DIN TB's and a lot of PCB terminals. All have done hundreds if not thousands of terms.

I forgot Felo is good too, I have some of their little drivers around. The xcelite may be rebranded Felo too.


----------



## thoenew

My coworker lost my Wera P2 screwdriver. So last night I ordered a new set of Felo drivers.
I have yet to try Wiha, but I only hear good things.

I really do like my Wera drivers, I decided to order the Felos to try something new. I've heard good things about them, so I figured it's worth a shot.


----------



## chewy

thoenew said:


> My coworker lost my Wera P2 screwdriver. So last night I ordered a new set of Felo drivers.
> I have yet to try Wiha, but I only hear good things.
> 
> I really do like my Wera drivers, I decided to order the Felos to try something new. I've heard good things about them, so I figured it's worth a shot.


Felos are a lot better quality than Wera in my opinion, Wera felt a like they were of a cheaper plastic and felt light in the hand.


----------



## Big John

I agree those Klein screwdrivers twist like taffy. I carry one of these small Wihas in my flashlight pouch:








It's my all purpose, pick/pryer/screwdriver/button-poker and I haven't chipped or bent it yet. 

I use it so much that I keep a couple spares in my bag just in case I lose it: I never want to be without.

I've been leaning towards a multi-purpose screwdriver, like a 10-n-1. I'm thinking of Picquic, but I've never tried any of their stuff.


----------



## mikeh32

the brand ace hardware carries is very very good. 

I use them on my watches(repair and build)

also, check out the picqui teeny!


this thing is bad ass. gives you a good grip too


----------



## randas

zwodubber said:


> View attachment 22202
> 
> 
> New 50 round drum and knife just for kicks


:thumbup:


----------



## BEAMEUP

Just got this and put it to good use the same day


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> I agree those Klein screwdrivers twist like taffy. I carry one of these small Wihas in my flashlight pouch:
> 
> It's my all purpose, pick/pryer/screwdriver/button-poker and I haven't chipped or bent it yet.
> 
> I use it so much that I keep a couple spares in my bag just in case I lose it: I never want to be without.
> 
> I've been leaning towards a multi-purpose screwdriver, like a 10-n-1. I'm thinking of Picquic, but I've never tried any of their stuff.


I have a pucquic screw driver at my desk. For various office jobs. Good quality. Made in Canada/ Taiwan.


----------



## mikeh32

Picquic makes a solid tool. 

I have bought both canadian, and taiwan made. 

both are good quality, and cheap


----------



## HARRY304E

The Motts said:


> I got one of those, too.


I've got that too..:thumbsup:


----------



## angryceltic

I only picked them up to finish some fire alarm. The smallest screwdriver was one of those freebie ones and couldn't torque down.


----------



## angryceltic

Picked this up yesterday!


----------



## nick.pei

New 1000v 17-piece Facom ratchet set


----------



## socalelect

New steelmax mag drill 
Will post pics tommorow 

I've been dying to get one for years , now I've got it


----------



## Daniel Case

nick.pei said:


> New 1000v 17-piece Facom ratchet set


How much was that and where did u get it?


----------



## DMILL

Its not really a toy, but its new....

Its a 8 week old female Doxon/Short hair Yorkie (with a little ****zu)

Her name is Penny (shes got copper colored hair on her back)


----------



## BBQ

nick.pei said:


> New 1000v 17-piece Facom ratchet set


Seriously what is that used for?

What repair work can be done hot?


----------



## DMILL

BBQ said:


> Seriously what is that used for?
> 
> What repair work can be done hot?


Beats me, im kinda curious as well....


----------



## nick.pei

Daniel Case said:


> How much was that and where did u get it?


Well, I bought it for $100; that's mainly due to the fact my friend/neighbor sells tools. Proto, Pferd, and Starrett being some of his main lines. He just had it and it was of no use to him.



BBQ said:


> Seriously what is that used for?
> 
> What repair work can be done hot?





DMILL said:


> Beats me, im kinda curious as well....



So, I'm not sure that I'll ever use it for its intended purpose but the price was right.


----------



## Holt

BBQ said:


> Seriously what is that used for?
> 
> What repair work can be done hot?


A lot of utility lineman for the poco work hot when tapping from main to your service line


----------



## drspec

Holt said:


> A lot of utility lineman for the poco work hot when tapping from main to your service line


I had a service change a couple of weeks ago. Guy came to do the reconnect. I look over and he's using a standard socket wrench wrapped in electrical tape.


----------



## Acadian9

DMILL said:


> She's not really a toy, but she's new....
> 
> She's an 8 week old Doxon/Short hair Yorkie (with a little ****zu)
> 
> Her name is Penny (shes got copper colored hair on her back)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22464


Fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Czap

nick.pei said:


> Well, I bought it for $100; that's mainly due to the fact my friend/neighbor sells tools. Proto, Pferd, and Starrett being some of his main lines. He just had it and it was of no use to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm not sure that I'll ever use it for its intended purpose but the price was right.




That thing is beast. Is the T wrench interchangable with the sockets too?Cant tell from the pic



You never changed a panel that was fed through a trough and can't pull the meter. That would pay for itself in one use


----------



## Cow

nick.pei said:


> New 1000v 17-piece Facom ratchet set


Is it pronounced Fuh-Cem?

:whistling2:


----------



## french connection!!

$ 100 for Facom set , that's a steal , they are really expensive tools in Europe , just the ratchet is worth around 100 euro so about $135 !! I m really surprise with you price tag .here it is for sale for 300 euros so abround $400 

http://www.levidechantier.fr/outillages/1-outil-manuel/519-coffret-facom-electricien.html


----------



## nick.pei

Czap said:


> That thing is beast. Is the T wrench interchangable with the sockets too?Cant tell from the pic
> 
> You never changed a panel that was fed through a trough and can't pull the meter. That would pay for itself in one use


Yes, the ratchet, extension and t-handle work with every socket in the kit


----------



## french connection!!

I don't know nowadays are good their tools are , but 15 years ago , their were the top brand


----------



## Dave L

Bought a little #0 philips screwdriver as I do occasionally run into that size. Made in Czech Republic. Quality seems the same as my other German Wera screwdrivers. So new and shiny.


----------



## oldtimer

Dave L said:


> Bought a little #0 philips screwdriver as I do occasionally run into that size. Made in Czech Republic. Quality seems the same as my other German Wera screwdrivers. So new and shiny.


 

So new and shiny.



Do they quit working when the shine wears off ? :whistling2: 

Just Asking !


----------



## zwodubber

Got some 8" wera's today. PH2 and 10mm slotted. Threw in my standard PH2 for size comparison.











Also some new work boots, pretty comfy so far but only had them on about 4 hours.


----------



## angryceltic

Just picked up from the depot! $159.00


----------



## BraddaJ

angryceltic said:


> Just picked up from the depot! $159.00
> 
> View attachment 22722


159!!! thats a steal! i bought he same set 2 weeks ago for $210, but it's so worth it and the multi tool is so awesome... the only thing i need an extension cord for now is the hole hog


----------



## Chippy

Couple of new drivers. Another 3.5 Wera and a 4mm bahco for recesed screws. See how I like the Bahco one and maybe get a full set


----------



## Chippy




----------



## jefft110

angryceltic said:


> Just picked up from the depot! $159.00
> 
> View attachment 22722


Almost pulled the trigger on that one yesterday. I'm debating on waiting for the new m12 fuel lineup.

I did pick up a couple of the xc batteries for $54.00 ea. that they are clearing out.


----------



## JoeKP

Bought this around Xmas time. First use today. Prob gonna sell it on Craigslist. I really don't need it. But it was nice doing stuff on the quad.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

angryceltic said:


> Just picked up from the depot! $159.00
> 
> View attachment 22722


The Fein copy alone is worth that package, especially if you sell the impact and drill - both are poorly balanced and heavy, IMO, for what they offer. I'd rather have the better battery placement and power from the 18V stuff.

Those multitools are damned handy, though. One of our apprentices had one and I used it to cut in a few rewire boxes in a commercial kitchen. It ate right through the sanitary cover and the double board behind with ease. Great to have in a pinch if you do that kind of work a lot.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

just ordered this on Friday, cant wait!


----------



## angryceltic

BraddaJ said:


> 159!!! thats a steal! i bought he same set 2 weeks ago for $210, but it's so worth it and the multi tool is so awesome... the only thing i need an extension cord for now is the hole hog


I've been watching for a sale on these. Needed some small drills/drivers. The bonus was the kicker on top of the price.


----------



## angryceltic

bubb_tubbs said:


> The Fein copy alone is worth that package, especially if you sell the impact and drill - both are poorly balanced and heavy, IMO, for what they offer. I'd rather have the better battery placement and power from the 18V stuff.
> 
> Those multitools are damned handy, though. One of our apprentices had one and I used it to cut in a few rewire boxes in a commercial kitchen. It ate right through the sanitary cover and the double board behind with ease. Great to have in a pinch if you do that kind of work a lot.


The reason I bought this is to carry in my backpack for quick jobs. Where I work is all so diverse and Ill leave my 18v ridgid set in my roller bag.


----------



## Cemo




----------



## Big John

Had to get me some stupidly long screwdrivers, so I picked up this set from SK:








Chocked full of American-made goodness... and discovered they are virtually identical to the Craftsman Professional series, also made in USA:








So even if you're getting it made in this country, there's not guarantee it's not a rebrand.

And on the other side of it, I also needed some long compound needle-nose, and despite some American tool makers selling versions for $40-60 for a single tool, they're *all* made in China. So I said the hell with it and got this set for $25 from Crescent:


----------



## ohmontherange

Tools of the trade.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Good luck getting those to fit in your tool pouch :laughing:


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

Cemo said:


> View attachment 22759


nice stripper!!!!


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> Had to get me some stupidly long screwdrivers, so I picked up this set from SK:
> 
> Chocked full of American-made goodness... and discovered they are virtually identical to the Craftsman Professional series, also made in USA:
> 
> So even if you're getting it made in this country, there's not guarantee it's not a rebrand.
> 
> And on the other side of it, I also needed some long compound needle-nose, and despite some American tool makers selling versions for $40-60 for a single tool, they're all made in China. So I said the hell with it and got this set for $25 from Crescent:


I've played with those pliers in sears a few times. Still no reason to buy them yet


----------



## chewy

Cemo said:


> View attachment 22759


Its too bad that drills only got a 10mm chuck, kind of limits its use a bit.


----------



## Cemo

chewy said:


> Its too bad that drills only got a 10mm chuck, kind of limits its use a bit.


I wasn't too crazy about hat future either, but really like it and it is made in Japan


----------



## thegoldenboy

Just came in today. Wera Kraftform Adjustable Torque Screwdriver and a Kraftform Micro terminal driver set.


----------



## angryceltic

thegoldenboy said:


> Just came in today. Wera Kraftform Adjustable Torque Screwdriver and a Kraftform Micro terminal driver set.


What's the torque range?


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

thegoldenboy said:


> Just came in today. Wera Kraftform Adjustable Torque Screwdriver and a Kraftform Micro terminal driver set.
> 
> nice terminal drivers, I might have to get me some of those


----------



## Wpgshocker

thegoldenboy said:


> Just came in today. Wera Kraftform Adjustable Torque Screwdriver and a Kraftform Micro terminal driver set.


Just got my first Wera's!


----------



## thegoldenboy

angryceltic said:


> What's the torque range?


11 - 29 inch pounds. Not a very wide range, but the price was right.


----------



## angryceltic

thegoldenboy said:


> 11 - 29 inch pounds. Not a very wide range, but the price was right.


I have to buy one for work for devices and small crap. How much was it?


----------



## thegoldenboy

angryceltic said:


> I have to buy one for work for devices and small crap. How much was it?


$70 and change from Chads Toolbox. Plus shipping.


----------



## Going_Commando

thegoldenboy said:


> $70 and change from Chads Toolbox. Plus shipping.


$70 is a good price for a torque scredriver! . Guess I'll stick with the CH method. :laughing:


----------



## chewy

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Classic-Lunchbox-Cooler-Bottle/dp/B0019D78H0

Got one of these for lunch, was getting a bit of a handful taking cooler and thermos separately.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

They pay me too much and I like sleeping in, so I buy lunch every day.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> They pay me too much and I like sleeping in, so I buy lunch every day.


I make my sandwiches the night before and just make coffee in the morning, its worth it to have a full 30min break at lunch and smoko.


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Classic-Lunchbox-Cooler-Bottle/dp/B0019D78H0
> 
> Got one of these for lunch, was getting a bit of a handful taking cooler and thermos separately.


My thermos fits just inside my cooler. Love relaxing for my full 30.


----------



## chewy

angryceltic said:


> My thermos fits just inside my cooler. Love relaxing for my full 30.


I couldn't find a combo that did that plus I keep ice bricks inside my cooler so space was at a premium. I ordered one of these - http://www.metalfabricators.on.ca/ but it was too slender and wouldn't even fit a normal sliced bread sandwich laying down in it and I couldnt get my thermos to stay in the lid despite a wire clip type thing.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> I make my sandwiches the night before and just make coffee in the morning, its worth it to have a full 30min break at lunch and smoko.


I've never been able to bring myself to make it the night before.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> I've never been able to bring myself to make it the night before.


I take a shower, make it just before I go to sleep. Got a nice routine going at the moment.


----------



## kawimudslinger

bubb_tubbs said:


> They pay me too much and I like sleeping in, so I buy lunch every day.


i bet you're fairly fat :whistling2:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

bubb_tubbs said:


> I've never been able to bring myself to make it the night before.


Sandwiches get soggy...:no:


----------



## JoeKP

Ty Wrapp said:


> Sandwiches get soggy...:no:


Get one of these.


----------



## Big John

kawimudslinger said:


> i bet you're fairly fat :whistling2:


 The women call it "adorable." Why you gotta hurt me?


----------



## DMILL

JoeKP said:


> Get one of these.


They work!


----------



## 8V71

JoeKP said:


> Get one of these.


That will be worth a lot of money some day. :thumbup:


----------



## nick.pei

Hougen hole cutter kit


For 1/2 thru 2" emt connectors

Extremely sharp and comparable to the greenlee ultracutters

http://hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


----------



## stuiec

nick.pei said:


> Hougen hole cutter kit
> 
> 
> For 1/2 thru 2" emt connectors
> 
> Extremely sharp and comparable to the greenlee ultracutters
> 
> http://hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


How much $ ?


----------



## thegoldenboy

nick.pei said:


> Hougen hole cutter kit
> 
> 
> For 1/2 thru 2" emt connectors
> 
> Extremely sharp and comparable to the greenlee ultracutters
> 
> http://hougen.com/cutters/sheetmetal/Holcutters.html


I just drooled.


----------



## nick.pei

stuiec said:


> How much $ ?


Locally $210 + govt support lol

I saved a bit off that thru a friend of mine in return for feedback.

Check out the video on their website !


----------



## bubb_tubbs

kawimudslinger said:


> i bet you're fairly fat :whistling2:


5'10" 174 lbs, 30" waist.

Nope.


----------



## willie838

i was intrigued. 

they certainly seem pretty badass


----------



## 42ndego

willie838 said:


> i was intrigued.
> 
> they certainly seem pretty badass


:thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## crash_777

I've been thinking of buying myself the Milwaukee m12 fuel impact to replace my Makita 12v impact. I like to streamline things as much as possible and would like to know if this tool can handle drilling the odd 5/8ths hole with a screw fed spade bit. I currently carry the makita all day, but drilling holes is too much for it. What are your thoughts?


----------



## TGGT

crash_777 said:


> I've been thinking of buying myself the Milwaukee m12 fuel impact to replace my Makita 12v impact. I like to streamline things as much as possible and would like to know if this tool can handle drilling the odd 5/8ths hole with a screw fed spade bit. I currently carry the makita all day, but drilling holes is too much for it. What are your thoughts?


Get the M12 BRUSHLESS, and you should be fine. 1200 in-lbs of torque.


----------



## crash_777

TGGT said:


> Get the M12 BRUSHLESS, and you should be fine. 1200 in-lbs of torque.


Yes, the Milwaukee brushless are branded Fuel right?


----------



## thegoldenboy

More new Wera drivers... Ran into small pozidriv screws at work and nobody had even ever heard of them. I only had a #2 driver so I ordered a #0 and #1 to cover myself in the future. Also needed a #3 Phillips so I ordered one of those too.


----------



## Big John

thegoldenboy said:


> ...Ran into small pozidriv screws at work and nobody had even ever heard of them. I only had a #2 driver so I ordered a #0 and #1 to cover myself in the future....


 Ah, I bet a #1 Philips woulda worked like a charm. You just wanted an excuse to buy more tools. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Big John said:


> Ah, I bet a #1 Philips woulda worked like a charm. You just wanted an excuse to buy more tools. :laughing:


That's what we ended up doing, but it damn near stripped almost every single screw. It seemed to be a soft grade of material as it is. 

And yes, it was a good excuse to add a few tools to the roster. :jester:


----------



## tam

thegoldenboy said:


> More new Wera drivers... Ran into small pozidriv screws at work and nobody had even ever heard of them. I only had a #2 driver so I ordered a #0 and #1 to cover myself in the future. Also needed a #3 Phillips so I ordered one of those too.


I have the slotted 6 inch long screw driver. Not a bad screw driver. Looks sleek and good handle, however I enjoy the felo ergonomic experience more. 

Got this today to finally make my 11-1 whole again. It was about 5 bucks from Home Depot, but I had to order online and do instore pickup. 
Price is better then kleins replacement bits


----------



## tam

thoenew said:


> My coworker lost my Wera P2 screwdriver. So last night I ordered a new set of Felo drivers.
> I have yet to try Wiha, but I only hear good things.
> 
> I really do like my Wera drivers, I decided to order the Felos to try something new. I've heard good things about them, so I figured it's worth a shot.


What also makes them great is that they have a life time warranty no questions ask. Just send them the damaged tool and they send you a brand new one. The address is on the Bondhus site, that is Felo's distributor in America. This type of warranty is exactly what I always look for and is the reason why I started with craftsman. I hear wera has the same guarantee but you have to call and confirm a bunch of crap. 

Enjoy your new set!


----------



## pwoody

came with a third XC battery on sale for 200.

kinda sorta wanted the hammer drill one for throwing in the odd anchor, but oh vell.

1/2" chuck is great for spinning on marrettes


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> The women call it "adorable." Why you gotta hurt me?


Or Teddy Bear if your a hairy bastard.


----------



## chewy

thegoldenboy said:


> More new Wera drivers... Ran into small pozidriv screws at work and nobody had even ever heard of them. I only had a #2 driver so I ordered a #0 and #1 to cover myself in the future. Also needed a #3 Phillips so I ordered one of those too.
> 
> View attachment 23315


I hate pozi drive!


----------



## thegoldenboy

chewy said:


> I hate pozi drive!


Now that I have the drivers, I don't mind them. :laughing: They were on some Schmersal limit switches, the screws on the inside were a combo flat/pozidrive but the slot was way to shallow for my straight blade. The screws on the head were the #1 that we had the most issues with.

They really put us in a bind. I was a little surprised that I was the only one who knew what type of screw it was... we work with 98% European manufactured equipment.


----------



## 8V71

chewy said:


> I hate pozi drive!


I have always liked them chewy. Seem to fit much better than regular phillips.


----------



## chewy

8V71 said:


> I have always liked them chewy. Seem to fit much better than regular phillips.


I dont wish to carry pozis on my belt so thats why I hate them.


----------



## chewy

thegoldenboy said:


> Now that I have the drivers, I don't mind them. :laughing: They were on some Schmersal limit switches, the screws on the inside were a combo flat/pozidrive but the slot was way to shallow for my straight blade. The screws on the head were the #1 that we had the most issues with.
> 
> They really put us in a bind. I was a little surprised that I was the only one who knew what type of screw it was... we work with 98% European manufactured equipment.


Most screws that come in equipment are junk I find. Ideally Id have a parts container of square or torx machine screws and change everything out.


----------



## thegoldenboy

chewy said:


> Most screws that come in equipment are junk I find. Ideally Id have a parts container of square or torx machine screws and change everything out.


When I say equipment, I mean rides. I can count on one hand how many US manufactured rides we have. A lot of stuff from Italy, Germany and the Netherlands.


----------



## HARRY304E

tam said:


> I have the slotted 6 inch long screw driver. Not a bad screw driver. Looks sleek and good handle, however I enjoy the felo ergonomic experience more.
> 
> Got this today to finally make my 11-1 whole again. It was about 5 bucks from Home Depot, but I had to order online and do instore pickup.
> Price is better then kleins replacement bits
> 
> 
> View attachment 23316



Good deal.

I like being able to order on line and just pick the stuff up.


----------



## HARRY304E

thegoldenboy said:


> When I say equipment, I mean rides. I can count on one hand how many US manufactured rides we have. A lot of stuff from Italy, Germany and the Netherlands.


Good stuff.


----------



## Going_Commando

Well! Here is my new toy. Decided to use part of my tax return to buy an iPad mini! I am having a blast with it so far, and can't wait to get it loaded up with apps. Bought from best buy with a 3 year accidental damage warranty so if I break it in the next 3 years it will either get fixed or replaced! Well worth the money. Also bought an HD zagg invisishield for it so e screen will be protected from scratches and the like. At some point I will need to get a case for it. Time for more shopping!


----------



## zwodubber

Needed a new label printer, nothing too exciting but I do like the preinstalled electrical symbols and terms. Makes things much quicker so far.


----------



## Big John

Found a set of these on Ebay for short money: 








Low-profile socket adapters for tight spaces. It only adds about an extra 3/16" to the length of the wrench. Rare earth magnets retain the socket.


----------



## cdnelectrician

New knife


----------



## JoeKP

My new truck is in the driveway. 2 years older tham my van. But kinda nicer


----------



## Going_Commando

JoeKP said:


> My new truck is in the driveway. 2 years older tham my van. But kinda nicer


Nice! You going to leave the bed area open or make a cover for it to keep the snow/rain out? That is something that always concerned me in New England with a utility body truck.


----------



## JoeKP

Going_Commando said:


> Nice! You going to leave the bed area open or make a cover for it to keep the snow/rain out? That is something that always concerned me in New England with a utility body truck.


Not sure. There is a nicer bed at the scrap yard I might buy.


----------



## drumnut08

JoeKP said:


> My new truck is in the driveway. 2 years older tham my van. But kinda nicer


Nice ! I'm almost sold on a commercial cap for my 2002 dodge ram . I'm tired of using the backseat for tools and materials . The cap solves a lot of issues and it keeps everything dry .


----------



## JoeKP

I used the backseat when I had the 06 ram


----------



## retiredsparktech

JoeKP said:


> My new truck is in the driveway. 2 years older tham my van. But kinda nicer


 KINDA NICER! Were you raised on the south side of Milwaukee? :laughing:
Milwaukee ese at its finest!
How about "More better".


----------



## Big John

retiredsparktech said:


> ...How about "More better".


 Excuse me, but it's pronounced "Mo' betta."


----------



## EB Electric

I decided to replace 5 stubby drivers with one multi-tip. I looked at prices, and 20$ for one....for the few times I need a stubby, no thanks. I decided to make my own haha. Took an old stubby handle with the shaft missing, cut off an old magnetic bit holder, pressed it in with a bit of glue. It's nice and compact for those tight places, and I only have to carry one stubby now. I kind of like it!


----------



## sparkyforlife

Next on my list to buy...








and


----------



## local134gt

Way better than my husky 25' magnetic, just too bad no warranty.


----------



## smiley mcrib

local134gt said:


> Way better than my husky 25' magnetic, just too bad no warranty.


I want that


----------



## thegoldenboy

local134gt said:


> Way better than my husky 25' magnetic, just too bad no warranty.


Does it come in metric?


----------



## local134gt

thegoldenboy said:


> Does it come in metric?


Not that I know of, you'll just have to multiply by 25.4


----------



## mikestew

New aerial bucket and 480 channies arrived via amazon yesterday


----------



## zwodubber

Added these to the knipex stuff. (By the way, they are nice and loose right out of the box :whistling2


----------



## Acadian9

zwodubber said:


> Added these to the knipex stuff. (By the way, they are nice and loose right out of the box :whistling2


I have the same pair. Solid piece of German engineering!


----------



## zwodubber

Acadian9 said:


> I have the same pair. Solid piece of German engineering!


The linesmans sold me on knipex, tough as nails and nice leverage. I have the needle nose as well but don't get as much use out of them as I thought I would.


----------



## sparkyforlife

local134gt said:


> Way better than my husky 25' magnetic, just too bad no warranty.
> 
> View attachment 23756


Funny you should say that I just returned my 25' Husky because a chip of the metal tape broke off and catches every time it retracts. So I warrantied it and got another piece of crap new one. The new one had a tag that says "lasts 10X longer":laughing:


----------



## sparkyforlife

mikestew said:


> New aerial bucket and 480 channies arrived via amazon yesterday


I looked at the 460s in the store and those things were massive and you have the 480's there and the picture does not show how huge those things are.

You can put them around a mooses neck I'm sure:laughing:


----------



## local134gt

sparkyforlife said:


> Funny you should say that I just returned my 25' Husky because a chip of the metal tape broke off and catches every time it retracts. So I warrantied it and got another piece of crap new one. The new one had a tag that says "lasts 10X longer":laughing:


My biggest problem with the husky is how much play it has in the hook, the ones I've had were pretty bad even when brand new.


----------



## willie838

local134gt said:


> My biggest problem with the husky is how much play it has in the hook, the ones I've had were pretty bad even when brand new.



Lol, same here.

they're such junk.

out of the box i had a fat 1/8th differential between hook and measurement.

i took to just starting the measure at the 2 inch mark and doing the math in my head.

Found out this week working with metal studs that that play actually worked perfectly for hooking the stud and measuring a room. The shoddy craftsmanship allowed the play to give an exact measurement. The hook would latch, and measure would slip back to almost exactly the face of the metal stud.

thing is going in the trash. stanley is better built. Loved my klein until the magnets fell out and it got a nick in it.


----------



## Cemo




----------



## wendon

Cemo said:


> View attachment 23774


I want!! Been eying them for some time!


----------



## wendon

Anyone else have one of these. Just got mine. Need something to clean up metal filings etc. out of panels and boxes etc. Don't know if it's strong enough to pull a mouse though!


----------



## mikestew

Yea the 480s are pretty big, but lately I've really needed them for tek connectors and 4" rmc. I won't be caught unprepared again


----------



## chewy

There is meant to be play in the hook of tape measures to give accurate inside and outside measuremeants.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

wendon said:


> Anyone else have one of these. Just got mine. Need something to clean up metal filings etc. out of panels and boxes etc. Don't know if it's strong enough to pull a mouse though!


Don't have one of those, but I do have this...










1 hp, 1 gallon, corded. It has enough power to suck a string thru 1" conduit.


----------



## local134gt

chewy said:


> There is meant to be play in the hook of tape measures to give accurate inside and outside measuremeants.


Yes, but the amount of play in the husky's hook is excessive.


----------



## Legion

wendon said:


> Anyone else have one of these. Just got mine. Need something to clean up metal filings etc. out of panels and boxes etc. Don't know if it's strong enough to pull a mouse though!


Does that take a standard shop vac filter?


----------



## wendon

Legion said:


> Does that take a standard shop vac filter?


Haven't checked! I see Milwaukee makes a replacement so probably not!


----------



## thegoldenboy

Fresh in from the mailbox...

Knipex Mini Cobra 125

Two pair of Knipex Cobra 250

I've got another package coming early next week with more stuff.


----------



## chewy

wendon said:


> Anyone else have one of these. Just got mine. Need something to clean up metal filings etc. out of panels and boxes etc. Don't know if it's strong enough to pull a mouse though!


It will suck a mouse, I put a grocery bag in a 6 inch conduit and pulled it through in about 1 second under the elevator shafts of this building.


----------



## chewy

Legion said:


> Does that take a standard shop vac filter?


No it has a proprietary filter from Milwaukee that is easy to clean with another shopvac.


----------



## Cemo

wendon said:


> I want!! Been eying them for some time!


This is my second fluke tester this month, there is a promotion on in the US and Canada, http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/Whe...-multi/65-years-best-in-test-promo-a-2013.htm
I should be getting my free 62 Max IR and T600 soon.


----------



## ponyboy

mikestew said:


> New aerial bucket and 480 channies arrived via amazon yesterday


just one?


----------



## zwodubber

Cemo said:


> This is my second fluke tester this month, there is a promotion on in the US and Canada, http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/Whe...-multi/65-years-best-in-test-promo-a-2013.htm
> I should be getting my free 62 Max IR and T600 soon.


I took the extended two year Silver instrument care plan, it is nice that Fluke offers these promotions :thumbsup:


----------



## UncleMike

wendon said:


> Anyone else have one of these. Just got mine. Need something to clean up metal filings etc. out of panels and boxes etc. Don't know if it's strong enough to pull a mouse though!


I got one back in December. It works pretty well, but I have yet to try sucking anything through conduit with it. It's definitely got more suction than my old DeWalt DC500 (similar size) vacuum. The DeWalt could work corded or cordless though, and that's the only thing I think I might miss with the Milwaukee.


----------



## chewy

UncleMike said:


> I got one back in December. It works pretty well, but I have yet to try sucking anything through conduit with it. It's definitely got more suction than my old DeWalt DC500 (similar size) vacuum. The DeWalt could work corded or cordless though, and that's the only thing I think I might miss with the Milwaukee.


I got a full sized supermarket bag through 6 inch conduit the other day no problem.


----------



## zwodubber

Got tired of FM modulators, seperate nav units, bluetooth earpieces etc.. so I finally got around to installing my app radio.

So far so good, syncs all my contacts and and calls are heard through stereo speakers. Have 3 nav apps installed, plays all my mp3's, pandora, Iheartradio and more. Many of the apps arent needed (Facebook, twitter, youtube) but are on there anyway. Of course the parking brake must be engaged to use those.

Anyway, got rid of all the wire mess and I'm happy with how clean it looks.


----------



## mikeh32

care to post more details on that radio?

i need a new one


----------



## JoeKP

Why didn't you bypass that when installing it


----------



## zwodubber

JoeKP said:


> Why didn't you bypass that when installing it


Never said I didn't :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting

zwodubber said:


> Got tired of FM modulators, seperate nav units, bluetooth earpieces etc.. so I finally got around to installing my app radio.
> 
> So far so good, syncs all my contacts and and calls are heard through stereo speakers. Have 3 nav apps installed, plays all my mp3's, pandora, Iheartradio and more. Many of the apps arent needed (Facebook, twitter, youtube) but are on there anyway. Of course the parking brake must be engaged to use those.
> 
> Anyway, got rid of all the wire mess and I'm happy with how clean it looks.


I know The new Jeep radio has a device that you can plug in the back to use all them extra options when you want. 
There is also a YouTube post on how to trick my jeep radio into playing a DVD on the front screen while going down the road. 
Kind of a useless trick, but what the heck.


----------



## Wirenuting

New 48" FatMax level, $21 at Ace..


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> New 48" FatMax level, $21 at Ace..


Is that brace a joke? :laughing:


----------



## kawimudslinger

chewy said:


> Is that brace a joke? :laughing:


haha i was thinking the same thing


----------



## chewy

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=CHISEL+SETS&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=16-292&SDesc=1-1%2F4%26%2334%3B+X+12%26%2334%3B+Stanley%26%23174%3B+Flat+Cold+Utility+Chisel

Got one of those the other day, 32mm cutting edge without the weight of a full hex cold chisel.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800

Picked up my latest Fluke, a 289 FVF along w a VetoProPack XL tool bag. Sweeeeet things.


----------



## Wirenuting

chewy said:


> Is that brace a joke? :laughing:


What? 
You don't know how to do things the old fashioned way? 

I snapped the only long auger bit i had here and had to go old school. What a PITA that was.
I do have a brace but extension. Love them modern attachments.


----------



## mikestew

Yea just 1 for now. I've got a 24" pipe wrench already and 460 channies. Eventually I'd like another pair and a good strap wrench


----------



## Wirenuting

mikestew said:


> Yea just 1 for now. I've got a 24" pipe wrench already and 460 channies. Eventually I'd like another pair and a good strap wrench


I have a 24 also & FWIW, I hate the new Klein strap wrench. Ever since they switched from leather to a plastic strap, they work for crap.


----------



## ponyboy

zwodubber said:


> Got tired of FM modulators, seperate nav units, bluetooth earpieces etc.. so I finally got around to installing my app radio.
> 
> So far so good, syncs all my contacts and and calls are heard through stereo speakers. Have 3 nav apps installed, plays all my mp3's, pandora, Iheartradio and more. Many of the apps arent needed (Facebook, twitter, youtube) but are on there anyway. Of course the parking brake must be engaged to use those.
> 
> Anyway, got rid of all the wire mess and I'm happy with how clean it looks.


You put that in your personal vehicle right? Not the company one


----------



## mikestew

I used a rigid strap wrench a few years ago that kicked ass. I would like to get one I those. Those thick canvas style straps can take a beating.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Brand spanking new Weidmüller PZ 4 ferrule crimper.


----------



## denny3992

thegoldenboy said:


> Brand spanking new Weidmüller PZ 4 ferrule crimper.


How much was this and how does it function?


----------



## thegoldenboy

denny3992 said:


> How much was this and how does it function?


It was around 150 plus shipping, picked it up off of Amazon. It's a ratcheting style crimper that won't let you release from the crimp until you've completed it. The ferrule goes into the jaws at the nose and you squeeze and you're done. This is the best picture I could find to describe a ferrule, we use them all the time in control cabinets.


----------



## Jlarson

Ball end hex drivers


----------



## Deep Cover

Ohhh...I like those. Link?


----------



## Jlarson

http://www.bondhus.com/bondhus_products/tool_categories/screwdrivers/index.html


----------



## angryceltic

thegoldenboy said:


> Brand spanking new Weidmüller PZ 4 ferrule crimper.


I have smaller ones for video pinning


----------



## Wpgshocker

Just got my new impact.

Brushless and light. Better built than my old impact, but I won't complain. My old one has been through hell in the last 5 years and is still going.


----------



## ponyboy

Wpgshocker said:


> Just got my new impact.
> 
> Brushless and light. Better built than my old impact, but I won't complain. My old one has been through hell in the last 5 years and is still going.
> 
> View attachment 23905


damn you got 5 years out of an impact?!? thats crazy. i've gone through 2 in six months and my 3rd is already beat to hell. my work environment is pretty hard on everything though


----------



## Wpgshocker

ponyboy said:


> damn you got 5 years out of an impact?!? thats crazy. i've gone through 2 in six months and my 3rd is already beat to hell. my work environment is pretty hard on everything though


LOL.

I Dropped it a couple times from a lift, had it get buried, used the butt as an "adjustment" hammer etc..

I have always cleaned and oiled it. I try to take care of my tools best I can. I love how easy makita is to service and maintain.
I have NEVER had a failure with any of my makitas. 2 of my original batteries are 5 years old too. 
That's why it is so hard for me to think about switching. I have had unbelievable luck with makita.


----------



## ponyboy

Wpgshocker said:


> LOL.
> 
> I Dropped it a couple times from a lift, had it get buried, used the butt as an "adjustment" hammer etc..
> 
> I have always cleaned and oiled it. I try to take care of my tools best I can. I love how easy makita is to service and maintain.
> I have NEVER had a failure with any of my makitas. 2 of my original batteries are 5 years old too.
> That's why it is so hard for me to think about switching. I have had unbelievable luck with makita.


im only given dewalts but when your drill takes a swan dive off a 30' stick lift it doesn't matter who built it :laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

ponyboy said:


> im only given dewalts but when your drill takes a swan dive off a 30' stick lift it doesn't matter who built it :laughing:


I had my original impact for about a week when I dropped it from a lift onto slab from about 25 feet. I just about crapped my pants. Other than a deep scratch on the side, 5 years later it still goes strong. I watched a Bosch disintegrate from a similar fall!


----------



## Jlarson

thegoldenboy said:


>


That was done with a manual crimper right? Cause that sucks if it came out of a ratchet crimper.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Jlarson said:


> That was done with a manual crimper right? Cause that sucks if it came out of a ratchet crimper.


I pulled that photo off of google, to show what a ferrule was.


----------



## TGGT

thegoldenboy said:


> I pulled that photo off of google, to show what a ferrule was.


Whut, you think we all a bunch of resi commercial rats?


----------



## thegoldenboy

TGGT said:


> Whut, you think we all a bunch of resi commercial rats?


Did I say that? No, I don't think I did. Carry on.


----------



## MichielSanders

ordered a new case for my fluke gear, hope to pick it up coming Tuesday

peli 1610


----------



## walkerj

My dads boat. 

4 new batteries and a new impeller and it runs great.


----------



## local134gt

walkerj said:


> My dads boat.
> 
> 4 new batteries and a new impeller and it runs great.


Propeller.... an impeller would be on a wave runner or jetski.


----------



## Wpgshocker

local134gt said:


> Propeller.... an impeller would be on a wave runner or jetski.


Not if it is ducted. Then it is an impeller. Jet skis are not the only watercraft using impellers. Jet Boats have been around since the early sixties.

But I do see an outboard.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jetboat


----------



## aDudeInPhx

walkerj said:


> My dads boat.
> 
> 4 new batteries and a new impeller and it runs great.


Impeller for the water pump for cooling the motor? 

I think impellers are very common on boat motors for using lake/river/sea water to cool the motor.


----------



## JoeKP

Out on my bosses boat we put it in the water toda


----------



## retiredsparktech

chewy said:


> Is that brace a joke? :laughing:


No! It's the first cordless drill. 
You can imagine, how much work it was to rough in a home, in the K&T days. Two holes per run.
I'll bet the wiremen were glad when BX came out.


----------



## aDudeInPhx

Wirenuting said:


> New 48" FatMax level, $21 at Ace..


That's an excellent deal. I paid $50 for mine a few years back.


----------



## walkerj

aDudeInPhx said:


> Impeller for the water pump for cooling the motor?
> 
> I think impellers are very common on boat motors for using lake/river/sea water to cool the motor.


Yes the impeller for cooling.


----------



## Wirenuting

retiredsparktech said:


> No! It's the first cordless drill.
> You can imagine, how much work it was to rough in a home, in the K&T days. Two holes per run.
> I'll bet the wiremen were glad when BX came out.


I still like using it. I also have an old Yankee screwdriver that gets used. I made an bit so I could use the magnetic 1/4" bits. Now that's a cordless screwdriver. 

QUOTE="aDudeInPhx"]

That's an excellent deal. I paid $50 for mine a few years back.[/QUOTE]

It surprised me to see it in the paper. It was on sale all month and every time I walked in the shelfs were empty. Finally grabbed one the last day if the sale. 
Didn't help with hanging pictures strait.


----------



## Wirenuting

Picked up a Dead On brand multi-tool. 
It's a good addition for my Jeep after I paint it OD.

Also took the time to cut & install the tool drawer foam liner in a couple if more drawers. 
I hate searching and digging for the right tool. 
I already had one drawer for standard sockets, did that 10 years ago and never found the time to do more.


----------



## EB Electric

local134gt said:


> Propeller.... an impeller would be on a wave runner or jetski.


:laughing: I love this forum for this exact reason. It's funny to see everybody throwing in their 2 cents. It is an impeller for the water pump, quite common part to replace on outboards if they spend a lot of time sitting. A new propeller comes standard with   when you see the price.


----------



## donjuandesparko

Just picked up a Veto MB pouch/bag to add to the XL that has quickly become the go-to bag in my van.

I have nothing but positive things to say about Veto products and the level of customer service I have received in dealing with them.

There aren't too many companies where the owner personally responds to product inquiries early on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Jlarson

Ok the danish is a snack but I didn't feel like moving it for the pic. :laughing:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

just got her been wanting this meter for a while now


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Nice. 

I've been using a 179 as my go-to meter for nearly 4 years now. Zero complaints.

Enjoy!


----------



## 64pvolvo1800

Well, wouldn't ya know it, I just found a helluva deal on my Fluke 125s scopemeter complete industrial kit including a Pelican case. Perfect condition and complete. 

Then last night I was reminded that I had bid on a 124 kit as well on eBay. Won the damn thing! Damn! Now I need to figure out what to do with it since i now have $750 less mad money in the pocket. I'm always set with more mad money but damn, feast or famine. First, no scope, then two scopes! What's a man to do?


----------



## thoenew

Jlarson said:


> Ok the danish is a snack but I didn't feel like moving it for the pic. :laughing:


:thumbsup: for the mini grip


----------



## Jlarson

Regular grip, not a mini.


----------



## local134gt

Ordered the milwaukee 12v fuel impact kit from toolup.com $169 with 3 batteries! They are running a free 12v battery promo on some milwaukee kits.


----------



## Demac

Ordered these from the supply shop last week, they were delivered today. I messed around with them some today, but still haven't made up my mind. Quality is good, it's a T&B product, but they're...I guess the best way to describe it is "different". Stripping wire below the pivot point feels strange, and the handles have an odd profile to them. The handle material doesn't wrap completely around the stamped handles, so a strip of metal is exposed on the inside of each handle. On the rare occasion when you have/want to strip an energized wire, it's something to be aware of. The little color guide thing for the different crimps is kind of gimmicky, but no one will pay it any attention anyway. It came with a handle spring, which is the first thing I took out. I'll throw it in the bag for awhile and see if I end up liking it.


----------



## thoenew

Jlarson said:


> Regular grip, not a mini.


Very nice. I think I actually prefer my mini grip over my regular. If I don't need a full size blade. 

The full size is rather bulky and the handle feels a little cheap for a Benchmade.


----------



## chewy

My boss gave me one of these as a thank you, should be alright for around the house I think, we don't generally use them at work. http://www.dewalt.com/tools/saws-reciprocating-saws-dw304pk.aspx


----------



## stuiec

chewy said:


> My boss gave me one of these as a thank you, should be alright for around the house I think, we don't generally use them at work.http://


Did you get his name yet? :shifty:


----------



## JoeKP

Demac said:


> Ordered these from the supply shop last week, they were delivered today. I messed around with them some today, but still haven't made up my mind. Quality is good, it's a T&B product, but they're...I guess the best way to describe it is "different". Stripping wire below the pivot point feels strange, and the handles have an odd profile to them. The handle material doesn't wrap completely around the stamped handles, so a strip of metal is exposed on the inside of each handle. On the rare occasion when you have/want to strip an energized wire, it's something to be aware of. The little color guide thing for the different crimps is kind of gimmicky, but no one will pay it any attention anyway. It came with a handle spring, which is the first thing I took out. I'll throw it in the bag for awhile and see if I end up liking it.


I have one of those. I don't completely hate it. But they remind me of the cheezy red handle style homeowner ones. I can't stand that style. But on rare occasion I will use theses. Other than that they sit in the drawer. I will stick with my Klein strippers


----------



## ElectricBrent

*Not so new toy*

I don't know if this falls into "New" toys but its new for me. Picked up a cool old crank Megger with leather case for $35. Still in working condition.


----------



## stuiec

Yabba Dabba.....


----------



## Voltage Hazard

stuiec said:


> Yabba Dabba.....
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/stuiec1/media/DSC01083_zps49be69f7.jpg.html


An 87V. You're somebody now..................


----------



## pwoody

got it with an XC battery


----------



## local134gt

pwoody said:


> got it with an XC battery


Have you played with it yet? I don't really need one but I still want one lol...


----------



## Genesis98

pwoody said:


> got it with an XC battery


Just Bought an M12 hackzall today to use on a PVC job ... love it so far.


----------



## zwodubber

Not as nice as yours Stuiec but I got a really nice deal on it.


----------



## Big John

Zwo, you strike me as about the last person who needs more meters. :laughing:

The 87s are work horses though. We get them as first-line testers and it's pretty rare that I gotta reach for something else. I've had a 179 for years that I thought was the cat's pajamas, but I think these are better.


----------



## JoeKP

I found a yardsale today. Got some more stuff for the garage tool box. Just need another toolbox now. My first 3 stack is full.... This was mostly craftsman. Paid 20$ for it all.


----------



## pwoody

local134gt said:


> Have you played with it yet? I don't really need one but I still want one lol...


havent used it yet, got it saturday morning and took today off after going snowboarding and drinking all weekend.


----------



## RobRoy

New amp clamp setup.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

RobRoy said:


> New amp clamp setup.


beauty! that meter is the shiyyyyt!


----------



## RobRoy

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> beauty! that meter is the shiyyyyt!


Yes it is. I have many fluke tools that are the Shiyyyyt! :thumbup:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

RobRoy said:


> Yes it is. I have many fluke tools that are the Shiyyyyt! :thumbup:


lol ya man, nice things at work make for nice days at work:thumbup:


----------



## crazyboy




----------



## RobRoy

This is far from new. My great grandpa bought this for my grandpa in the 50s. The last time I shot it, I was 10.
It's a 20 gauge bolt action shotty. It sucks that I have it, because I think old gramps is getting ready to retire.


----------



## svh19044

Well on that note, another new toy for me

Steyr Aug A3 NATO with a Burris Tac30 and fastfire ii


----------



## walkerj

Chinese norinco sks


----------



## bubb_tubbs

svh19044 said:


> Well on that note, another new toy for me
> 
> Steyr Aug A3 NATO with a Burris Tac30 and fastfire ii


Calling an assault weapon a toy is more than slightly disturbing...


----------



## drsparky

While on the road a few weeks ago I picked up a Nagant at a small gun shop. They are so weird I had to get one, shoots very well and very accurate.


----------



## drsparky

bubb_tubbs said:


> Calling an assault weapon a toy is more than slightly disturbing...


It is fun to shoot and not very practical, sounds like a toy to me. Why not?


----------



## svh19044

bubb_tubbs said:


> Calling an assault weapon a toy is more than slightly disturbing...


How about a couple more of my toys since you seem to enjoy them?
















:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

svh19044 said:


> How about a couple more of my toys since you seem to enjoy them?
> 
> http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/scarcounter3_zpse156161c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/millet013a_zps7f76aa0d.jpg.html
> http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/fs2000ps9002colorpaintrn8_zps7c7f556d.jpg.html
> http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/a2ar_zpsedab81c1.jpg.html
> http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/pistolstogether3kv7_zps6fc72f7d.jpg.html
> :thumbsup:


Nice collection man. The first pic is an ACR right? Always looked those.


----------



## svh19044

Thanks! I try to add new guns every now and then. The fs2000 is actually my favorite so far, but I haven't shot the AUG yet.

In order
FN SCAR
Bushmaster BA50
Robinson Arms XCR
FN PS90
FN Fs2000
20" AR and a 10.5" AR pistol
9" 9mm AR pistol on top of the 10.5 above


----------



## fondini

drsparky said:


> While on the road a few weeks ago I picked up a Nagant at a small gun shop. They are so weird I had to get one, shoots very well and very accurate.
> http://s448.photobucket.com/user/drsparky/media/nagant2_zpsd6f3196a.jpg.htmlhttp://s448.photobucket.com/user/drsparky/media/nagant_zps51177d56.jpg.html


My wife and I each got one on Saturday, $110 apiece. Can I be nosey and ask what you had to give for it?
Ours didn't have the holster, but found em on eBay.


----------



## michael3

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...


i got them. every time i need a pair of channys i reach for them first. i love how small the head is and how wide the jaws open. i also like how the lock in place.


----------



## jculber

Here are my two newest toys I just got cleaned up. Have yet to fire either. 

A Chinese Sino-soviet SKS









A Chinese Type 53 Mosin Nagant.


----------



## drsparky

fondini said:


> My wife and I each got one on Saturday, $110 apiece. Can I be nosey and ask what you had to give for it?
> Ours didn't have the holster, but found em on eBay.


$150.00 with holster, cleaning rod and 50 rounds of ammo. Was surprised how nice it shoots. Mine was built in 1945 in the Izhevsk factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

svh19044 said:


> Thanks! I try to add new guns every now and then. The fs2000 is actually my favorite so far, but I haven't shot the AUG yet.
> 
> In order
> FN SCAR
> Bushmaster BA50
> Robinson Arms XCR
> FN PS90
> FN Fs2000
> 20" AR and a 10.5" AR pistol
> 9" 9mm AR pistol on top of the 10.5 above



I just saw you're in Horsham, I'm about 45 minutes from you. I have a range at my house if you get the urge to try out the AUG (or any of your other toys) :thumbup:

75 yards to targets



















Some of the toys





























Lovin your collection.


----------



## TGGT

walkerj said:


> Chinese norinco sks


They just make everything in China now, don't they? :no:


----------



## Aegis

TGGT said:


> They just make everything in China now, don't they? :no:


I was looking at two different remote controlled cct boards. Both made in China. One had UL, the other didn't. The UL version was $69, and the other $15. They were both identical. Everything's made there, including 'the good stuff'.


----------



## travis13

Just got the Veto and the used meter. Now to transfer from the tote........


----------



## ponyboy

travis13 said:


> View attachment 24308
> 
> 
> Just got the Veto and the used meter. Now to transfer from the tote........












:laughing::laughing: just messing, im the same way with my tools. nice stuff


----------



## travis13

Lol, usually not that organized I just cleaned it up


----------



## randas

bubb_tubbs said:


> Calling an assault weapon a toy is more than slightly disturbing...


Just an FYI every gun pictured on this page, except for the Aug you can legally own in Canada :thumbup: Even the ARs and the 50BMG.. Your neighbor may have a similar collection.. I know I do! :thumbup:


Question for the guys with the chineese SKSs.. I thought I heard Chineese firearms were a nono in the USA?


----------



## jculber

Nope. As long as they were transferred to the U.S. to a State side company and that company stamps their Company info on it, it can be sold in the U.S.


----------



## svh19044

zwodubber said:


> I just saw you're in Horsham, I'm about 45 minutes from you. I have a range at my house if you get the urge to try out the AUG (or any of your other toys) :thumbup:
> 
> 75 yards to targets
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin your collection.


Nice range and thanks! We can definitely set something up! I haven't even sighted in the AUG yet, so maybe we can brea it in at your range.


----------



## zwodubber

svh19044 said:


> Nice range and thanks! We can definitely set something up! I haven't even sighted in the AUG yet, so maybe we can brea it in at your range.


Ill send you a PM once I get the target racks up and get the area cleaned up. Hopefully we get some nice weather one of these weekends so I can get around to it.


----------



## Sparky208

Here is one of my toys


----------



## zwodubber

Sparky208 said:


> Here is one of my toys


Well it looks like PA is well armed :thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992

zwodubber said:


> Well it looks like PA is well armed :thumbsup:


Yes, yes we are!


----------



## cdnelectrician

Just picked this up for 55 bucks! Not the quality of ideal but a 1/4 of the price!


----------



## Rochsolid

Just grabbed me some sweet new drivers!


----------



## Fixastang

Rochsolid said:


> Just grabbed me some sweet new drivers!


Where did you buy them?


----------



## Acadian9

cdnelectrician said:


> Just picked this up for 55 bucks! Not the quality of ideal but a 1/4 of the price!


Kensington Market?


----------



## cdnelectrician

Rochsolid said:


> Just grabbed me some sweet new drivers!


Where did you get those and exactly what sizes of Robertsons are in there?


----------



## cdnelectrician

Acadian9 said:


> Kensington Market?


Yep was that you looking at the belt?


----------



## Acadian9

cdnelectrician said:


> Yep was that you looking at the belt?


No haha. I had an emergency visit to Kensington Market last week (sole on boots tore in half) while at work so I went over during lunch for new boots and noticed that tote. I bought mine from Concord Hardware for twice that price.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Acadian9 said:


> No haha. I had an emergency visit to Kensington Market last week (sole on boots tore in half) while at work so I went over during lunch for new boots and noticed that tote. I bought mine from Concord Hardware for twice that price.


Ya that's why I grabbed it I was looking at one awhile back and they wanted 160 bucks for it.


----------



## Rochsolid

Fixastang said:


> Where did you buy them?


I bought then at a local store here called tool world


----------



## Rochsolid

cdnelectrician said:


> Where did you get those and exactly what sizes of Robertsons are in there?


I've got a #8 and a #6. Also gonna pick up the #10 as well. And I bought them at tool world


----------



## chewy

cdnelectrician said:


> Just picked this up for 55 bucks! Not the quality of ideal but a 1/4 of the price!


I thought Kunys/CLC made the ideal tote?


----------



## MichielSanders

Not entirely new, but in this configuration its a new toy for me.

After some trying today i forced 125 firmware in a 123 scopemeter.

Next week i'm going to send it out for calibration and adjustment.


----------



## drsparky

MichielSanders said:


> Not entirely new, but in this configuration its a new toy for me.
> 
> After some trying today i forced 125 firmware in a 123 scopemeter.
> 
> Next week i'm going to send it out for calibration and adjustment.


I've wondered how well a scopemeter works compared to a digital scope. I know if I really need readings I still go back to a Textronic CRT scope instead of a LCD digital.


----------



## ilikepez

randas said:


> Just an FYI every gun pictured on this page, except for the Aug you can legally own in Canada :thumbup: Even the ARs and the 50BMG.. Your neighbor may have a similar collection.. I know I do! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Question for the guys with the chineese SKSs.. I thought I heard Chineese firearms were a nono in the USA?


Well you can't import them. We have some sanction on Norinco because they sold a anti-aircraft defense system to Iran.


----------



## walkerj

Got a new stock and after some filing and sanding, installed it. 
Still have to make a few more mods to get it where I want it.


----------



## Zog

Zogs new toy, waited 25 years for her.


----------



## randas

ilikepez said:


> Well you can't import them. We have some sanction on Norinco because they sold a anti-aircraft defense system to Iran.


Yea thats what I thought. Norinco is big up here
You can pick up 1600 rounds of norc 5.56 for 4-450$ right now up here :thumbup:


----------



## TGGT

Zog said:


> Zogs new toy, waited 25 years for her.


Sweet. What's it put down?


----------



## fondini

TGGT said:


> Sweet. What's it put down?


His checking account! Kidding great looking ride, congrats!


----------



## Jlarson

bubb_tubbs said:


> Calling an assault weapon a toy is more than slightly disturbing...


I find the fact that people think that weapon and others like is scary, bad and evil disturbing so.... yeah.


----------



## walkerj

Jlarson said:


> I find the fact that people think that weapon and others like is scary, bad and evil disturbing so.... yeah.


It's fun to shoot assault weapons. 
If you don't enjoy that then you probably had a f'ed up childhood and missed out on god knows what else. 
It is a toy unless the wrong dumbass has it.


----------



## walkerj

1st one brand new since I was 5


----------



## Wpgshocker

walkerj said:


> It is a toy unless the wrong dumbass has it.


So you would let children play it?


----------



## walkerj

Wpgshocker said:


> So you would let children play it?


Not play. 
I grew up around guns. 
Got my first on Christmas Day 1989. 
I was 5. 
I plan on my daughter learning about firearms and the absolute necessity of safety and seriousness. 

But, it is fun and in the right hands it is a toy. 

You don't just hand a loaded gun to a kid and say go play in the street.


----------



## walkerj

I find that most people that find fault in firearms have no f'n clue what they are talking about :thumbsup: other than what they see on TV,movies, video games(will suck your brains out), and the news. 

Come to the sportsman's paradise and show me a man that doesn't own a gun and I will show you a man that doesn't belong here


----------



## drsparky

Zog said:


> Zogs new toy, waited 25 years for her.


Nice Nice Nice Nice


----------



## Zog

drsparky said:


> Nice Nice Nice Nice


Rained all weekend, didn't get a real drive until this evening. Loooong weekend.


----------



## wireman64

Zog said:


> Rained all weekend, didn't get a real drive until this evening. Loooong weekend.


Still raining here, hydroplaned and almost killed myself today


----------



## HARRY304E

Zog said:


> Zogs new toy, waited 25 years for her.


I hope that little scratch comes out...:whistling2::laughing:








J/K:laughing:


----------



## thoenew

walkerj said:


> I find that most people that find fault in firearms have no f'n clue what they are talking about :thumbsup: other than what they see on TV,movies, video games(will suck your brains out), and the news.
> 
> Come to the sportsman's paradise and show me a man that doesn't own a gun and I will show you a man that doesn't belong here


I very much agree. People just get scared how things look and what they've seen in movies. Hardly anyone bothers to educate themselves on the subject. 

I live in a very rural area where almost everyone has experience deer, goose, duck, raccoon. Even here I am astonished at the ignorance on guns.

My latest toys would be a couple new magazines.


----------



## Zog

HARRY304E said:


> I hope that little scratch comes out...:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> J/K:laughing:


Thats not a scratch, it is a film you can replace that protects the wheel area from damage. I think I got some wax on the edge that makes it stand out, need to clean that up.


----------



## JoeKP

My new toy box. I mean tool box.


----------



## halfamp

Add in an ACOG scope and I'll be ready to start looking for local three gun competitions!


----------



## ace24wright

Wpgshocker said:


> So you would let children play it?


 Well wouldn't you!!!??????????


----------



## Tn1orange

ace24wright said:


> Well wouldn't you!!!??????????


To date, the proudest I have ever been of my 10 yr old daughter, other than playing violin in the symphony, is when she shot my 12g and my AR15. It brought tears to my eyes and a big smile on her face.


----------



## angryceltic

New to replace part of the $1000.00 in tools just stolen from me.


----------



## Wpgshocker

ace24wright said:


> Well wouldn't you!!!??????????


Nope.

http://nationalpost.tumblr.com/post/49371058310/kentucky-girl-two-shot-and-killed-by


----------



## Tn1orange

It appears to me that a responsible adult had not cleared the chamber prior to storage and safe handling of a firearm was not explained. I have told my children, there is only one thing that comes out of the end of a gun or rifle, and that is death. I do believe 5 is a little young.


----------



## halfamp

Wpgshocker said:


> Nope.
> 
> http://nationalpost.tumblr.com/post/49371058310/kentucky-girl-two-shot-and-killed-by


This is a case of negligence on the parent's part. ALWAYS lock up guns away from children and ALWAYS clear them. EVERY SINGLE TIME


----------



## thoenew

Tn1orange said:


> It appears to me that a responsible adult had not cleared the chamber prior to storage and safe handling of a firearm was not explained. I have told my children, there is only one thing that comes out of the end of a gun or rifle, and that is death. I do believe 5 is a little young.


Just telling kids that is like them them that they are evil.
That's just ignorant. It would be a better path to teach them what the actual situation is.


----------



## Wpgshocker

halfamp said:


> This is a case of negligence on the parent's part. No sane parent should give a gun to a 5 year old.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## HawkShock

Wpgshocker said:


> I prefer to teach fear, rather than knowledge.


There, I fixed it for you....


----------



## stuiec

Boys boys boys! Not in the Toys thread!? Go out where the_ adults_ are talking! :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Can a mod delete all these stupid posts about firearms, this is a topic really for reviews of new tools people have got and for informational purposes.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Can a mod delete all these stupid posts about firearms, this is a topic really for reviews of new tools people have got and for informational purposes.


Maybe you should start a thread, titled "New Tools".
This thread says "New Toys". I have posted several "new toys" on here, most not being tools. Although, a gun is a tool, and some of the guns posted in this thread are pretty amazing tools. 

If you think about it Chewy, your post, as well as mine, are just as stupid as what you are whining about. So lighten up, enjoy the firearms, or spend the extra 5-7 seconds it will take you to scroll right past the off topic posts. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I just picked these new toys up from my uncle a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RobRoy

This toy is a good one.


----------



## RobRoy

This ones my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## dronai

RobRoy said:


> This toy is a good one.


 
Your really trying to piss off the Chunbacah !

9mm or 45mm ?


----------



## dronai

angryceltic said:


> New to replace part of the $1000.00 in tools just stolen from me.
> 
> View attachment 24640


The employee I just fired stole one of my 18V spare batteries.


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Your really trying to piss off the Chunbacah !
> 
> 9mm or 45mm ?


45mm


----------



## HARRY304E

:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Can a mod delete all these stupid posts about firearms, this is a topic really for reviews of new tools people have got and for informational purposes.


Chewy,,,,Please reconsider your thoughts .

This thread is called *'New Toys*'

We are Free men here and part of being a free man is having the Toys a man wants.
A firearm is a toy that men here enjoy owning and love to show off just like a new Impact drill,This thread is almost 2 years old and 2,000 posts.

If you read through the whole thread firearms and such have been posted in this thread before.

So there is no problem here...:2guns::2guns::gunsmilie::gunsmilie://///:laughing:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Chewy,,,,Please reconsider your thoughts .
> 
> This thread is called 'New Toys'
> 
> We are Free men here and part of being a free man is having the Toys a man wants.
> A firearm is a toy that men here enjoy owning and love to show off just like a new Impact drill,This thread is almost 2 years old and 2,000 posts.
> 
> If you read through the whole thread firearms and such have been posted in this thread before.
> 
> So there is no problem here...:2guns::2guns::gunsmilie::gunsmilie://///:laughing:


Yes but it always turns political.... I would prefer this thread doesn't get deleted, its a good thread for new guys.

I'm not anti-gun by the way.


----------



## drsparky

Chewy, here is a nice DeWALT to make you happy. It is used as a paper punch.


----------



## ponyboy

At this rate it'll be locked soon. These guys are incapable of talking about guns without turning it political and nasty. It really boggles me, I probably have more guns than most people on this site and I can't see the point of putting up pics so other guys can whack off to them.


----------



## drsparky

OK, here is a non-gun tool.


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> At this rate it'll be locked soon. These guys are incapable of talking about guns without turning it political and nasty. It really boggles me, I probably have more guns than most people on this site and I can't see the point of putting up pics so other guys can whack off to them.


You only post a pic when you get a "new toy".
Nobody cares about your stash of 20+ guns, or your political views. This is to show off what you just got. If you read the previous "gun" posts, they are all recent purchases/handme downs. If this upsets you so much, maybe you should go buy a new drill set, and post some pics of them.:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

drsparky said:


> OK, here is a non-gun tool.


One of the first jobs I did, I had the honor of using one of those. You could still shoot some bodies eye out. :whistling2:


----------



## wendon

drsparky said:


> Chewy, here is a nice DeWALT to make you happy. It is used as a paper punch.


You found a good use for Dewilt!!


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> You only post a pic when you get a "new toy".
> Nobody cares about your stash of 20+ guns, or your political views. This is to show off what you just got. If you read the previous "gun" posts, they are all recent purchases/handme downs. If this upsets you so much, maybe you should go buy a new drill set, and post some pics of them.:laughing:


It doesn't upset me at all. Actually I get quite a kick over how excited you all get when you get a new gun. Does it shoot bullets? Yes? I'm over it. Buy a flamethrower and post it. Fricking gun people....


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> It doesn't upset me at all. Actually I get quite a kick over how excited you all get when you get a new gun. Does it shoot bullets? Yes? I'm over it. Buy a flamethrower and post it. Fricking gun people....


I have a pretty badass potato launcher that shoots out a huge flame. Does that count?:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> I have a pretty badass potato launcher that shoots out a huge flame. Does that count?:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


It absolutely does.


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> It absolutely does.


I'm pretty sure I posted in this thread a while back. :thumbup:


----------



## walkerj

ponyboy said:


> At this rate it'll be locked soon. These guys are incapable of talking about guns without turning it political and nasty. It really boggles me, I probably have more guns than most people on this site and I can't see the point of putting up pics so other guys can whack off to them.


I don't turn it political so don't include me in this generalisation.


----------



## Wirenuting

Picked up several custom made Navy Gunnersmate coins today. 
They aren't tools but they deserve honorable mention.


----------



## ponyboy

walkerj said:


> I don't turn it political so don't include me in this generalisation.


I wouldn't dare


----------



## walkerj

ponyboy said:


> I wouldn't dare


But I do like to show off :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

walkerj said:


> But I do like to show off :laughing:


I got a sweet picture of a buck that I split the skull right down the middle on. Pretty nice spread after that haha


----------



## BraddaJ

Bed liner on Saturday, just need a rack and a lift then its good to go!


----------



## Wirenuting

Made some new tire valve stems for my jeep.
9mm casings and a little glue.


----------



## thoenew

Wirenuting said:


> Made some new tire valve stems for my jeep.
> 9mm casings and a little glue.


What a great idea. I may have to also use this idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting

thoenew said:


> What a great idea. I may have to also use this idea. :thumbsup:


If your valve stems are longer then normal and the shell doesn't cover all of the stem, try a .45 round or a .50 if you have any. 
These fit my wife's car and van, But on the Jeep they just missed covering all of the stem.. 
I need to go fire off some bigger rounds..



I will also paint names on my old guns. 
In honor of Shock Dr.


----------



## nCharge26

My first gun. Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm. As I was waiting for the background check they got a Walther PPQ in....might have to go buy it. I think i'm addicted.


----------



## Zog

First road trip with new toy


----------



## forgotflying

Just bought my first Knipex item. Gunna test em out for a while and see if i want to swap out everything.


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> Made some new tire valve stems for my jeep.
> 9mm casings and a little glue.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

nCharge26 said:


> My first gun. Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm. As I was waiting for the background check they got a Walther PPQ in....might have to go buy it. I think i'm addicted.


Nice..


----------



## Jlarson

dronai said:


> The employee I just fired stole one of my 18V spare batteries.


We told you not to hire the "sober living environment" guy :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Wiha Slims


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> Wiha Slims


They're nice, my old man got them for his birthday last year.


----------



## Big John

Finally got multibit screwdriver after years of resisting. Picquic Sixpac Plus:










Seems like a nice screwdriver. Surprisingly strong magnet, large handle that really fits my hands, and firm bit holder. Shouldn't have to worry about losing bits and hopefully they won't pop out while working like with a lot of 10-in-1s.


----------



## Demac

Big John said:


> Finally got multibit screwdriver after years of resisting. Picquic Sixpac Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a nice screwdriver. Surprisingly strong magnet, large handle that really fits my hands, and firm bit holder. Shouldn't have to worry about losing bits and hopefully they won't pop out while working like with a lot of 10-in-1s.


I tried one of those for awhile (full-size), but the bits seemed a bit soft. I also had gotten the stubby one, which I still keep in my bag for those 'once in awhile' situations.

I liked the design of it though, it seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## Big John

Demac said:


> I tried one of those for awhile (full-size), but the bits seemed a bit soft. I also had gotten the stubby one, which I still keep in my bag for those 'once in awhile' situations...


 That's basically why I got it. I'm still a die-hard Wiha fan, but this is going in a small first-responder tool bag. The only nice thing is if the bits are junk, they're easily replaceable.


----------



## Rat Scabies

Picked up a Super Sawzall at a garage sale for $20.

It's the 75th anniversary "collectors" edition, although it escapes me why anyone would want to collect reciprocating saws.


----------



## chewy

Rat Scabies said:


> Picked up a Super Sawzall at a garage sale for $20.
> 
> It's the 75th anniversary "collectors" edition, although it escapes me why anyone would want to collect reciprocating saws.


You should have seen the Milwaukee tattoo comp on Facebook!


----------



## JoeKP

Rat Scabies said:


> Picked up a Super Sawzall at a garage sale for $20.
> 
> It's the 75th anniversary "collectors" edition, although it escapes me why anyone would want to collect reciprocating saws.


I think I have the same one. I pulled it from the scrap yard


----------



## Acadian9

Big John said:


> The only nice thing is if the bits are junk, they're easily replaceable.


I have a SQ1 and a SQ2 that I use exclusively for my drills. I keep them in my pocket so they`re always available when I need them.


----------



## zwodubber

I got a company iPad. I have taken over certain PM maintenances for a customer facility and the system that was in place is more than lacking in a few ways. I will be developing electronic forms and emailing them to the appropriate department heads as completed and fixing the existing documents as they are mislabeled and just unorganized.


----------



## the-apprentice




----------



## mikestew

Big John said:


> That's basically why I got it. I'm still a die-hard Wiha fan, but this is going in a small first-responder tool bag. The only nice thing is if the bits are junk, they're easily replaceable.


I really like the piquics. The bits are really solid, and they are made in can uh duh!


----------



## chewy

The boys put in some cash and got me a voucher from our Home Depot Equivalent, there was still some Bacho stuff on the table so ended up with an 10inch shifter, a 6inch shifter, hacksaw and 2 vice grip clamps. The shifters are good because the jaws are reversible and can set threaded rod into anchors and also remove rounded nuts.


----------



## TGGT

Shifter/adjustable wrench? The jaws flip around? You have a link to a product website?


----------



## chewy

http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-9072-RP-US-Combination-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B0012YDS7A


----------



## Ozzy1990

I got them for $20


----------



## thegoldenboy

chewy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-9072-RP-US-Combination-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B0012YDS7A
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWuRbXwO2lA">YouTube Link</a>


I think I just found my next investment. :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 25027
> 
> 
> I got them for $20


Great price! I've been using mine pretty hard for months now and they are holding up extremely well, definitely a quality tool :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

I've got Chewy to blame for this one. :laughing: 6" and 8" Bahco Shifters. My first Bacho tools, I'll see how I like em.


----------



## TGGT

thegoldenboy said:


> I've got Chewy to blame for this one. :laughing: 6" and 8" Bahco Shifters. My first Bacho tools, I'll see how I like em.
> View attachment 25092


Never saw a reason to buy conventional adjustable wrenches. I generally don't like them especially after picking up the knipex wrench plier, but those look pretty sweet.

Might be my next exotic tool purchase.


----------



## thegoldenboy

TGGT said:


> Never saw a reason to buy conventional adjustable wrenches. I generally don't like them especially after picking up the knipex wrench plier, but those look pretty sweet.
> 
> Might be my next exotic tool purchase.


I justify my tool addiction by the lack of a drug problem. :laughing: I ordered these Sunday night, Amazon said they'd be delivered by Saturday and here they are, Tuesday.


----------



## chewy

thegoldenboy said:


> I've got Chewy to blame for this one. :laughing: 6" and 8" Bahco Shifters. My first Bacho tools, I'll see how I like em.
> View attachment 25092


I don't think you will be dissapointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

chewy said:


> I don't think you will be dissapointed. :thumbsup:


I've got the feeling that you're most likely right.


----------



## chewy

I just found out Ive got an Electrical Apprenticeship so I bought myself a tester - Fluke T5 - 1000 and Leather holder.


----------



## pwoody

chewy said:


> I just found out Ive got an Electrical Apprenticeship so I bought myself a tester - Fluke T5 - 1000 and Leather holder.


that reminds me, i need to order replacement leads for that next time im at the SH


----------



## JoeKP

pwoody said:


> that reminds me, i need to order replacement leads for that next time im at the SH


eBay??


----------



## RobRoy

My boss was cleaning out his desk, and forgot that he ordered me this like a year ago. Better late than never! It's a pretty cool, intrinsically safe, LED flashlight.


----------



## Jlarson

Looks like a Pelican knockoff, the side light thing is kinda cool though.


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> My boss was cleaning out his desk, and forgot that he ordered me this like a year ago. Better late than never! It's a pretty cool, intrinsically safe, LED flashlight.


Do you require intrinsically safe equipment for your oilfield work?


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Do you require intrinsically safe equipment for your oilfield work?


In classified areas, yes. 

It does look like a pelican, which I have several of still. Lol


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> In classified areas, yes.
> 
> It does look like a pelican, which I have several of still. Lol


I just like the fact its yellow, easier to spot.


----------



## Jlarson

I need a new Pelican saberlite, I want to get one with the glowing head, extra hi vis.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> I just like the fact its yellow, easier to spot.


Right, and it has a Cree led :thumbup:


----------



## denny3992

First time ever that the company buys hand tools.... First basic stuff... Other tools ordered incl meter!


----------



## JoeKP

denny3992 said:


> First time ever that the company buys hand tools.... First basic stuff... Other tools ordered incl meter!


Nice set


----------



## mikestew

Bought a Ridgid no. 2 cutter with an extra cutting wheel and hand threader with 1/2" and 3/4" dies for $45 off of a millwright today.


----------



## drspec

just ordered an M12 radio and right angle drill online. $60 shipped.

I believe the prices are a misprint, but waiting to see if they honor it.


----------



## mikestew

Here it is...


----------



## HawkShock

drspec said:


> just ordered an M12 radio and right angle drill online. $60 shipped.
> 
> I believe the prices are a misprint, but waiting to see if they honor it.


Care to tell us where this misprint was, so that we may take advantage of it as well?


----------



## drspec

HawkShock said:


> Care to tell us where this misprint was, so that we may take advantage of it as well?


I will as soon as I find out they honor the price. Don't want a lot of people ordering and ruining it for me.


----------



## HawkShock

drspec said:


> I will as soon as I find out they honor the price. Don't want a lot of people ordering and ruining it for me.


It's all about YOU, huh? :laughing:

I've got some Jedi tricks to try, when I find it, I'll keep it quiet too.


----------



## drspec

HawkShock said:


> It's all about YOU, huh? :laughing:
> 
> I've got some Jedi tricks to try, when I find it, I'll keep it quiet too.


What can I say? I'm an ass. 

I really don't think they'll honor the price, but thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## drumnut08

drspec said:


> just ordered an M12 radio and right angle drill online. $60 shipped.
> 
> I believe the prices are a misprint, but waiting to see if they honor it.


If not , you got a hell of a deal man ! I paid $100.00 just for the radio ! Nice radio though , lol !


----------



## JoeKP

Bought a bunch of tools and a new inverter at yardsales today.


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## denny3992

denny3992 said:


> First time ever that the company buys hand tools.... First basic stuff... Other tools ordered incl meter!


First time using knipex pump pliers... Survey says.....

I LOVE EM!!!!


----------



## denny3992

JoeKP said:


> Nice set


U were talking about the tools, right?


----------



## walkerj

walkerj said:


> 1st one brand new since I was 5


Got some new toys for the new toy this weekend.


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> Got some new toys for the new toy this weekend.


Fück yeah Walker! That's one bad aśs ironing board!:thumbup:


----------



## walkerj

RobRoy said:


> Fück yeah Walker! That's one bad aśs ironing board!:thumbup:


It's the most tactical ironing board this side of the river. 

Don't f with my wife's starch is all I can say.


----------



## ampman

walkerj said:


> Got some new toys for the new toy this weekend.


now that is some hardware:thumbsup:


----------



## Blaer

Personally, I prefer the DeWalt version:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...maUYe7Coji9gSUp4CIBA&ved=0CE4Q9QEwBA&dur=6887


----------



## RobRoy

Blaer said:


> Personally, I prefer the DeWalt version:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...maUYe7Coji9gSUp4CIBA&ved=0CE4Q9QEwBA&dur=6887


It's not very accurate, unless you're a carpenter. :whistling2:


----------



## walkerj

ampman said:


> now that is some hardware:thumbsup:


Nothing too fancy. 
It is a red dot optical. Pretty cheap. 
I plan on moving it to the SKS when I upgrade to the TOTL red dot. 

I want the SKS to be 'tacticool' but the ar to be fully functional for real life zombie threats.


----------



## 8V71

walkerj said:


> It's the most tactical ironing board this side of the river.
> 
> Don't f with my wife's starch is all I can say.


That brings a whole new meaning to a "heater" (Thompson) :thumbup:


----------



## drspec

Received the M12 right angle drill today. Didn't need it but it was priced right.





Brand new in the box with bag, battery and charger, $19.09 shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

drspec said:


> Received the M12 right angle drill today. Didn't need it but it was priced right.
> 
> Brand new in the box with bag, battery and charger, $19.09 shipped. :thumbup:


how the hell did you manage that one?!


----------



## JoeKP

drspec said:


> Received the M12 right angle drill today. Didn't need it but it was priced right.
> 
> http://s1336.photobucket.com/user/drspec/media/IMG_20130522_151239_167_zpsa5265332.jpg.html
> http://s1336.photobucket.com/user/drspec/media/IMG_20130522_154403_445_zpse28f62dc.jpg.html
> http://s1336.photobucket.com/user/drspec/media/IMG_20130522_154443_792_zps1c7de31b.jpg.html
> 
> Brand new in the box with bag, battery and charger, $19.09 shipped. :thumbup:


Can you tell us where now.


----------



## drspec

thegoldenboy said:


> how the hell did you manage that one?!


 
I'm assuming pricing error, but they honored it. Thinking of ordering a couple more. Those kits sell in Home Depot for about $130.00. Still waiting on the m12 radio, $50 shipped, same company.


----------



## drspec

JoeKP said:


> Can you tell us where now.


I will as soon as I receive my m12 radio and they honor that price as well.


----------



## jbfan

Who cares if you needed it or not, 20 bucks for a battery and charger!!!


----------



## drspec

Home Depot has a pretty good deal on an M12 SDS hammer drill. $249.00.

Comes with 2 of the larger XC batteries and you get a free 4.0 battery with it. 

I'm thinking of picking one of those up just for the batteries.


----------



## Grogan14

Some good free-battery deals, for sure. Picked up the M12 Fuel impact at HD in-store the other day - two 2.0 batteries, plus another free. Ordered the Fuel drill/driver from HD online last night - one 2.0 and one 4.0 XC, plus another 4.0 XC free.


----------



## Electrical Student

Well...? Did you get your radio? Or have a change of hart?


----------



## drspec

Electrical Student said:


> Well...? Did you get your radio? Or have a change of hart?


I contacted them today and they said it should ship first week of June.


----------



## TGGT

307 Nutbuster.










They're tiny, but after working on my car I needed something even smaller than my baby knipex cobras, and something with less of an angled head. They came in handy today when I had to unstrap some 1/2'' bolts in a tight spot. Marred the $hit out of them though.


----------



## DMILL

How about a new addition to a toy?

Painting the front bumper of my dakota to match the body (origionally black light textured plastic)

Primer....









Painted today...



















Now Ill wet sand, clear coat, buff, and polish it!


----------



## Resiguy

Oh yeah..upgrade time..


----------



## zwodubber

Had to replace some tools that walked off a jobsite... I despise thieves.


----------



## GEORGE D

These just arrived and boy do they feel good in the hands. I think it's safe to say that they fit the hand better than Wera. These are my first Felo's and hope they are as good as expected.


----------



## Wirenuting

18" demolition hammer by Dead On.
Painted it olive drab for my jeep. Just in case there is a Zombie apocalypse and no ammo available. 
It feels good in the hand and is balanced well. 
About $25 @ HD.

http://www.deadonstore.com/tools.htm


----------



## ND80

finaly upgrading my set.
Snips i had but someone took a liking to mine at work


----------



## GEORGE D

Forgot to add these to pic, needed metrics and these seem like a bargain at $10 on amazon. I can't stop buying German tools!


----------



## zwodubber

GEORGE D said:


> These just arrived and boy do they feel good in the hands. I think it's safe to say that they fit the hand better than Wera. These are my first Felo's and hope they are as good as expected.


Let us know how you like them after some use, I have been eyeing these up online for a while, thanks!


----------



## GEORGE D

zwodubber said:


> Let us know how you like them after some use, I have been eyeing these up online for a while, thanks!


Will do!


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Let us know how you like them after some use, I have been eyeing these up online for a while, thanks!


I have the 1000vde set and they're great.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> I have the 1000vde set and they're great.


Good to know, thanks :thumbsup:

Now that some wera's walked on me I feel I can justify the new purchase...


----------



## Skipintime

Love these little utility knives by gerber. 12 bucks on eBay. Fits really nice in the watch pocket of your jeans. Only problem is they sometimes get washed because I forget to take it out of the pocket.


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## GEORGE D

Are those your first ones or have you been using these in the past?


----------



## Ozzy1990

GEORGE D said:


> Are those your first ones or have you been using these in the past?


they are NOS. I really have no use for them but the price was more than right.


----------



## HARRY304E

ND80 said:


> finaly upgrading my set.
> Snips i had but someone took a liking to mine at work


what a nice guy that would do that..:no:


----------



## jordandunlop

Here is some new stuff I purchased today.


----------



## Grogan14

New M12 Fuel goodness, thanks to the recent free battery offer:


----------



## zoltan




----------



## Going_Commando

New Veto ProPac Tech-LC is here! I <3 Amazon.

































Solution for attaching tool pouch (will probably ditch toolpouch on to a shelf in the van:









Fully loaded, ready to work:

















@ Home in the van


----------



## DMILL

Finally got clear coat sprayed... Now we wait


----------



## Going_Commando

New hammer drill to replace the Milwaukee I smoked on Sunday. $159 with free shipping from Amazon, variable speed with high and low switch, ambidextrous forward/reverse switch, work light at bottom of the grip, locking front handle (not just friction like the Milwaukee), and .7 higher amperage rating for $40 less than the Milwaukee. Pretty good deal if you ask me and I haven't used a bad Makita tool yet. Plus the case has a bin for the bits as opposed to the Milwaukee where they just rattle around the case. Pretty good tool for the smaller stuff, and have a full sized Milwaukee SDS rotary hammer for the bigger stuff.


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> New hammer drill to replace the Milwaukee I smoked on Sunday. $159 with free shipping from Amazon, variable speed with high and low switch, ambidextrous forward/reverse switch, work light at bottom of the grip, locking front handle (not just friction like the Milwaukee), and .7 higher amperage rating for $40 less than the Milwaukee. Pretty good deal if you ask me and I haven't used a bad Makita tool yet. Plus the case has a bin for the bits as opposed to the Milwaukee where they just rattle around the case. Pretty good tool for the smaller stuff, and have a full sized Milwaukee SDS rotary hammer for the bigger stuff.


Nice deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

DMILL said:


> Finally got clear coat sprayed... Now we wait



What's the bumper go to?


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> New Veto ProPac Tech-LC is here! I <3 Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution for attaching tool pouch (will probably ditch toolpouch on to a shelf in the van:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully loaded, ready to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Home in the van


Looks good,what did it cost?


----------



## DMILL

HARRY304E said:


> What's the bumper go to?


My 05 Dakota


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good,what did it cost?


$169.95 but worth it after having my tool bucket and tool pouch tip over 4 times in the last couple of weeks. I am tired of picking my tools up off the ground and dealing with the disorganization of a tool bucket and ridgid power tool bag. This is waaaay nicer and is built like a brick sh*t house. Should serve me quite well for years to come.


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> $169.95 but worth it after having my tool bucket and tool pouch tip over 4 times in the last couple of weeks. I am tired of picking my tools up off the ground and dealing with the disorganization of a tool bucket and ridgid power tool bag. This is waaaay nicer and is built like a brick sh*t house. Should serve me quite well for years to come.


Looks like it will last a good long while , plus they will send you a new one if something goes wrong.


----------



## HARRY304E

DMILL said:


> My 05 Dakota


Post a picture of the finished product..:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John

Just out of curiosity, why'd you get the Tech LC? Seeing as how you've got those pockets stuffed full of drivers it looks like the regular LC might've suited you better.


----------



## Going_Commando

Big John said:


> Just out of curiosity, why'd you get the Tech LC? Seeing as how you've got those pockets stuffed full of drivers it looks like the regular LC might've suited you better.


Seemed like a good idea at the time. I need to go through the bag a lot more, figure out what I really need in there, what I don't, and then just get it setup from there. I am starting out with everything shoved into the thing, to figure out what I am going to use for tools frequently over the next few months, and whatever doesn't get used is going into one of the tool boxes in the van. I also have a lot of duplicate tools in there (#2 robertson screwdrivers, #2 phillips, #1 phillips, etc) that need to get fleshed out, but I was in a hurry to ditch the tool bucket and power tool bag.


----------



## DMILL

HARRY304E said:


> Post a picture of the finished product..:thumbsup:


Here it is all buffed out... Im satisfied. It looks a little lighter at some angles but its really hard to match pearlcoat paints.


----------



## HARRY304E

DMILL said:


> Here it is all buffed out... Im satisfied. It looks a little lighter at some angles but its really hard to match pearlcoat paints.


Looks dam good to me,,,Nice work..:thumbsup:

In the real world you would have to paint the whole thing for it to match , I don't think there is anyway around that.


----------



## FastFokker

Going_Commando said:


>


Where do you get the pink tape?


----------



## HARRY304E

FastFokker said:


> Where do you get the pink tape?


Right here..http://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotch-3...trical-Tape-11271-BA-5/100563721#.UagvcJww9X8


----------



## DMILL

HARRY304E said:


> Looks dam good to me,,,Nice work..:thumbsup:
> 
> In the real world you would have to paint the whole thing for it to match , I don't think there is anyway around that.


Thanks! Yeah, its good enough for me... Besides most Dakotas like mine (Atlantic Blue Pearl) that have a painted front bumber look the same... The bumper looks slightly different. Im proud of myself haha


----------



## Grogan14

Some M18 Fuel goodness, thanks to the current free battery deal:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Nice

I had to cut some recessed cans into some wood panels today. Seemed like a good enough excuse to finally buy an M12 jigsaw.


----------



## JoeKP

Bought a cheapie welder to keep on my truck. Works nice


----------



## Grogan14

Lowe's clearance items:









$18 yard sale buy:


----------



## Grogan14

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Nice
> 
> I had to cut some recessed cans into some wood panels today. Seemed like a good enough excuse to finally buy an M12 jigsaw.



Let me know how you end up liking it.


----------



## loneresearch

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Nice
> 
> I had to cut some recessed cans into some wood panels today. Seemed like a good enough excuse to finally buy an M12 jigsaw.


how thick was the paneling and how long with the battery last?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

They were 3/4" T&G boards. It was some sort of soft wood. It flew right through. The trigger is variable speed and I did a good part of the cutting without going full bore. I have a few M12 tools so I threw the big XC battery on. I did 4 4" cans and the battery wasn't fully charged to begin with but it had two bars left when I was done. I haven't gotten to try it with a standard battery. I may play around with it later in the garage to see how it goes with a small battery. 

It did a great job I'm happy with the thing so far. I'm interested to see how it'll do with some harder woods and plaster with wood lathe.


----------



## loneresearch

That thing is tiny, it would be nice to use instead of my big Dewalt 18V jigsaw...

FOr plaster and wood lath, use an oscillating tool with a grit blade for the plaster and then switch to a wood blade for the lath. It's the easier way, very little dust, and does the least amount of damage to the plaster.


----------



## newcastle

Hey guys, 've been at ET for couple months now, this is my first post ,finally found something to brag about, got 'em on this weekend









those cheap drill sets are the best, 6$


















the wrench kit was a sweet deal at a local supplier
IMG_3768.JPG


----------



## FastFokker

Picked up a pair of Rack-a-tiers Crocs. So far, so good.

Has the 12/2 & 14/2 sheath stripper and crimper built in. 

Haven't tried stripping 12/2 yet.


----------



## electricmalone

FastFokker said:


> Picked up a pair of Rack-a-tiers Crocs. So far, so good.
> 
> Has the 12/2 & 14/2 sheath stripper and crimper built in.
> 
> Haven't tried stripping 12/2 yet.


I have had those for about 4 years, lost the spring about a week into owning them. Turned out to be the best modification I never meant to do.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

newcastle said:


> Hey guys, 've been at ET for couple months now, this is my first post ,finally found something to brag about, got 'em on this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those cheap drill sets are the best, 6$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wrench kit was a sweet deal at a local supplier
> IMG_3768.JPG


Can't see the pics...try again!


----------



## HARRY304E

newcastle said:


> Hey guys, 've been at ET for couple months now, this is my first post ,finally found something to brag about, got 'em on this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those cheap drill sets are the best, 6$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wrench kit was a sweet deal at a local supplier
> IMG_3768.JPG


Welcome to ET..:thumbup:

Try this.......http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/




.


----------



## FastFokker

electricmalone said:


> I have had those for about 4 years, lost the spring about a week into owning them. Turned out to be the best modification I never meant to do.


Maybe I'll try taking the spring out for a week and see. They seem like pretty useful strippers. Rack a tiers looks like an interesting company, their products aren't refined in looks, but they put some thought into the products.


----------



## Jlarson

Needed some pin punches cause I can't find my other set, must have left it in the shop somewhere when I cleaned my truck. Hit up Lowes quick. :laughing:










And a Whia 5/16" cabinet tip that came in.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Channellock 369CRFT from a guy on Garage Journal
Klein 11055 strippers from my local electrical supply house (lost my pair)
Klein C2000-9NE limited edition linesman pliers from a supply house in NC. Klein had them on a special but my distributor did not order any, one of the guys on the Klein facebook page sold them to me.


----------



## drspec

A few new M12 toys


----------



## drspec

Just received 4 of these


----------



## wendon

FastFokker said:


> Picked up a pair of Rack-a-tiers Crocs. So far, so good.
> 
> Has the 12/2 & 14/2 sheath stripper and crimper built in.
> 
> Haven't tried stripping 12/2 yet.


I love em. The only thing I've noticed is because they have on stripper for 14-2 and 12-2 you kinda have to get a feel for stripping the 12-2. It's seems like it cuts a little deep on the 12-2. I think the quality is a lot better than Kliens though as I've cut a lot of screws with mine and they still work great.


----------



## Next72969

drspec said:


> A few new M12 toys


All i use all day now .. Switched over from dewalt recently and havent had any complaints for lighter work.. Will post pics of my new toys shortly


----------



## Next72969

Got these two this week. Sds came with an angle grinder for 200


----------



## Grogan14

Got all pictured for $100 this past weekend.


----------



## Deep Cover

I want some of those camo linemen's.


----------



## michael3

Deep Cover said:


> I want some of those camo linemen's.


Me too


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

drspec said:


> A few new M12 toys
> 
> View attachment 25761


That SDS drill is awesome. I love that thing.


----------



## drspec

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That SDS drill is awesome. I love that thing.


 
haven't had a chance to use it yet. Just got it a couple days ago. Came with a free 4.0 XC battery as well.


----------



## drspec

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Nice
> 
> I had to cut some recessed cans into some wood panels today. Seemed like a good enough excuse to finally buy an M12 jigsaw.


 
I can get one of those brand new with a battery and charger for $50. Don't think I would ever use it but might order it anyway. Same place as the $20 M12 right angle drill kit with battery and charger.


----------



## thegoldenboy

drspec said:


> I can get one of those brand new with a battery and charger for $50. Don't think I would ever use it but might order it anyway. Same place as the $20 M12 right angle drill kit with battery and charger.


Get the radio yet?


----------



## drspec

thegoldenboy said:


> Get the radio yet?


 
It's supposed to ship this week. Waiting for confirmation.


----------



## thegoldenboy

drspec said:


> It's supposed to ship this week. Waiting for confirmation.


So once it's safely in your hands, you'll let us in on the source??


----------



## drspec

thegoldenboy said:


> So once it's safely in your hands, you'll let us in on the source??


PM me and I'll let you know.


----------



## Next72969

Would this source happen to have the m 12 band saw?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Next72969 said:


> Would this source happen to have the m 12 band saw?


Did you get the M12 sds from the source? If so please pm me the info. I would love one of my own.


----------



## drspec

Most prices from this company are WAY high. Just a few prices a CHEAP. 

I believe they have the bandsaw but it's overpriced. 

They don't have the SDS. I got that from Home Depot. $250 plus a free 4.0 XC battery.


----------



## Next72969

Thanks anyway


----------



## Skipintime




----------



## Skipintime

What's this called?


----------



## HARRY304E

Skipintime said:


> What's this called?


A thing...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Skipintime said:


> What's this called?


It looks like a Romex stand..


----------



## HARRY304E

Skipintime said:


> What's this called?


It's one of these * 620S Wire Wheel*


----------



## drspec

It's actually the 415D wire wheel. 

Very handy for romex wiring.

$150 shipped.

http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/cable-spooler-wire-spool-reels-dispenser-wheel-models.asp


----------



## robnj772

drspec said:


> It's actually the 415D wire wheel.
> 
> Very handy for romex wiring.
> 
> $150 shipped.
> 
> http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/cable-spooler-wire-spool-reels-dispenser-wheel-models.asp


Ha!

Thousand ft spools work just as well minus that 150 bucks.


----------



## drspec

robnj772 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Thousand ft spools work just as well minus that 150 bucks.


If I were doing new construction with open stud walls I would agree.


----------



## JoeKP

Just ordered my radio and right angle 55$


----------



## JoeKP

next72969 said:


> would this source happen to have the m 12 band saw?


144$


----------



## travis13

Been waiting a few weeks for these and could not be happier


----------



## travis13

travis13 said:


> Been waiting a few weeks for these and could not be happier


BTW, the scissors are awesome too lol


----------



## GEORGE D

travis13 said:


> Been waiting a few weeks for these and could not be happier


What did those set you back if you don't mind me asking? And how do they compare with German tools?


----------



## travis13

It was $100 and change for everything. The ratcheting screwdriver is $60, which is a little ridiculous but the quality is amazing. Are they worth it over the German sets? Probably not, but the quality is noticeably better


----------



## jordandunlop

Here are some new toys purchased today. The dewalt 18v hammer i paid 150.00 for used with 2 brand new batteries. The wrenches were 14.00 clear out sale at home depot. 

View attachment 25823


----------



## drspec

Just got a call from the supplier and they won't honor the price on the M12 radio.

Oh well, at least I got the right angle drill kit for $20. :laughing:


----------



## electro916

My new Extech Megger/DMM came in today at my friends electronic supply. He delivered it to my shop...just brought it home tonight seems to be very well built and packed with features....this is the meter that does the wireless data logging to your computer.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmalone

electro916 said:


> My new Extech Megger/DMM came in today at my friends electronic supply. He delivered it to my shop...just brought it home tonight seems to be very well built and packed with features....this is the meter that does the wireless data logging to your computer.:thumbsup:


 How much $ ?


----------



## electro916

electricmalone said:


> How much $ ?



One website has it for $290 online but all the other places online have it for $350-$420. I was a little worried about the extremely low price on the $290 one. But my friend who owns an electronic supply got me the kit for $370. I may have paid a little more then the one website but if anything ever goes wrong with it I can drive 10min to return for warranty plus I was helping my friends business out.

He is a full extech and amprobe dealer. www.moyerelectronics.com


----------



## zwodubber

electro916 said:


> One website has it for $290 online but all the other places online have it for $350-$420. I was a little worried about the extremely low price on the $290 one. But my friend who owns an electronic supply got me the kit for $370. I may have paid a little more then the one website but if anything ever goes wrong with it I can drive 10min to return for warranty plus I was helping my friends business out.
> 
> He is a full extech and amprobe dealer. www.moyerelectronics.com


Link not working for me??


----------



## electro916

hmm...would not work for me either. 

www.moyerelectronics.com


----------



## zwodubber

electro916 said:


> My new Extech Megger/DMM came in today at my friends electronic supply. He delivered it to my shop...just brought it home tonight seems to be very well built and packed with features....this is the meter that does the wireless data logging to your computer.:thumbsup:


I have an extech TRMS clamp meter for PF, KW, HP etc... and have no complaints with the quality of it. I know it's Chinese made but it is also a Flir company and they have a nice clamp meter that communicates with FLIR IR cameras via bluetooth.


----------



## GEORGE D

As much as I love knipex these things suck big ones, I figured I had to buy them since lowes marked them down to $25. I did however get the 12" cobras for $25 which is awesome. Check your local lowes , they marked down just about all the knipex stuff here.


----------



## electro916

zwodubber said:


> I have an extech TRMS clamp meter for PF, KW, HP etc... and have no complaints with the quality of it. I know it's Chinese made but it is also a Flir company and they have a nice clamp meter that communicates with FLIR IR cameras via bluetooth.



Im happy with this so far.I was not thrilled about some of the cheaper Extech. The software is pretty nice also, gives you the meter display on your pc and you can graph or list all of your measurements and print them. The one nice feature i like is this meter when set on ac volts also gives you a frequency measurement. When I troubleshoot generators there is no meed to get my other DMM out that has a frequency setting.


----------



## zwodubber

GEORGE D said:


> As much as I love knipex these things suck big ones, I figured I had to buy them since lowes marked them down to $25. I did however get the 12" cobras for $25 which is awesome. Check your local lowes , they marked down just about all the knipex stuff here.
> 
> View attachment 25935



I went there hoping to get another pair of knipex ***** since mine were stolen and they were sold out 

Did pick up this set though for $79


----------



## Voltage Hazard

zwodubber said:


> I went there hoping to get another pair of knipex ***** since mine were stolen and they were sold out
> 
> Did pick up this set though for $79


If you like Knipex or ChannelLock, now is the time to get to Lowes and get them on sale. They are dropping both lines, and everything is on clearance. Once sold out, they won't have them any more.


----------



## Next72969

This thread sent me on a hunt this morning only to find my local sears carries garbage and no good knipex products were left at the lowes


----------



## zwodubber

Voltage Hazard said:


> If you like Knipex or ChannelLock, now is the time to get to Lowes and get them on sale. They are dropping both lines, and everything is on clearance. Once sold out, they won't have them any more.


Yep, been buying stuff as I'm there, all that's left are red handled cobras


----------



## mikestew

Picked up an old Simpson 260 last week. Still not really sure why, but it's kinda cool I guess. Made here in canada eh.


----------



## JoeKP

mikestew said:


> Picked up an old Simpson 260 last week. Still not really sure why, but it's kinda cool I guess. Made here in canada eh.


I got one similar to that


----------



## drsparky

mikestew said:


> Picked up an old Simpson 260 last week. Still not really sure why, but it's kinda cool I guess. Made here in canada eh.


A good site for 260 info...http://www.simpson260.com/


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## TGGT

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 25965


They gave you a nut for free with purchase??


----------



## GEORGE D

What brand screw drivers?


----------



## Ozzy1990

GEORGE D said:


> What brand screw drivers?


All of the knipex cobras come with a "free" nut
here is the drivers.
http://www.amazon.com/Witte-12-Pc-S...353647&sr=1-5&keywords=witte&tag=vglnk-c47-20


----------



## mikestew

Looking at that site, I've got a Frankenstein Simpson. The body says model 260 but the gauge reads 270 custom 5. The knobs also seem a little different.

The tag 'Georges modified meter' on the top rings true.


----------



## JoeKP

mikestew said:


> Looking at that site, I've got a Frankenstein Simpson. The body says model 260 but the gauge reads 270 custom 5. The knobs also seem a little different.
> 
> The tag 'Georges modified meter' on the top rings true.


2 broken ones = 1 good one


----------



## GEORGE D

Ozzy1990 said:


> All of the knipex cobras come with a "free" nut
> here is the drivers.
> http://www.amazon.com/Witte-12-Pc-Screwdriver-Set/dp/B00C2SOUQ8/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1369353647&sr=1-5&keywords=witte&tag=vglnk-c47-20


Wow, how are they, that price is great. I just started using my Felo Ergonics and love them so far. I am starting to believe Wera may be a tad bit exaggerated, although a good driver nonetheless.


----------



## I_get_shocked

New sheet











Gen 2 G19


----------



## chewy

Had a parcel arrive from the US waiting on my doorstep today...


----------



## electro916

Since I'm home and need crutches to get around I did some shopping on homedepot.com and had my wife go pick my order up.


----------



## jordandunlop

chewy whats the klein pouch and wrench for you an iron worker now lol


----------



## mikestew

Those Aussies carry some funny stuff .


----------



## Acadian9

What kind of data work do you do?


----------



## Big John

chewy said:


> Had a parcel arrive from the US waiting on my doorstep today...


 You dead-set on using a leather belt? 

I switched up to this one from Dewalt after wearing leather for years, and never looked back. Padded all the way around, with 5" support at the back:


----------



## mikestew

You ruined my joke man. I work with an Aussie and I call him a kiwi all the time. 60% of the time I get a rise out of him, every time.


----------



## mikestew

Fwiw I have the same Klein bag and wrench chewy


----------



## drsparky

chewy said:


> Had a parcel arrive from the US waiting on my doorstep today...


What's with the spud wrench?


----------



## zwodubber

New Wera arrived today


----------



## walkerj

I_get_shocked said:


> New sheet
> 
> Gen 2 G19


I like the strap. 
What's that shoot?


----------



## mikestew

zwo it looks like you are trying to hide that greenlee driver in that pic.:laughing:

That's a really nice, mobile setup.


----------



## zwodubber

mikestew said:


> zwo it looks like you are trying to hide that greenlee driver in that pic.:laughing:
> 
> That's a really nice, mobile setup.


Thanks, the backpack works well for me. Btw, there should be another greenlee somewhere in there they just end up in the back because the don't get used


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> New Wera arrived today


Good stuff..


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Had a parcel arrive from the US waiting on my doorstep today...


What's the stock number on that leather pouch Chewy?


----------



## chewy

jordandunlop said:


> chewy whats the klein pouch and wrench for you an iron worker now lol


Boltbag sits at my spine as a trashbag on my toolbelt and wrench is for when I was planning on going to work as a hammerhand if I couldn't find a job.


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> What's the stock number on that leather pouch Chewy?


Its the big oxy toolbag.


----------



## Acadian9

HARRY304E said:


> What's the stock number on that leather pouch Chewy?


5526. I'm sorry, but at 2.4 pounds unloaded, there's no way I'd use this thing haha. Mind you my pouches spend more time on the floor where I'm working than on me. :laughing:


----------



## HawkShock

walkerj said:


> I like the strap.
> What's that shoot?


9mil . Little smaller than the super popular 17, little bigger than a 26. Pretty much a full size carry gun. That would be my choice for a carry gun, but I am too small to hide it well.


----------



## JoeKP

Another rider. Small but has some real power!!!


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> What kind of data work do you do?


Anything really, doing school upgrades at the moment with my new company and started Electrical Apprenticeship on the side.


----------



## chewy

drsparky said:


> What's with the spud wrench?


Barn stuff at home...


----------



## Pault

Picked up a couple things...










Ordered this....










Mostly to take care of all these....


----------



## duramaxdarren

you cant use thoose strippers on spagetti


----------



## GEORGE D

Pault said:


> Picked up a couple things...
> 
> Ordered this....
> 
> Mostly to take care of all these....


Good luck with those strippers, they're awful.


----------



## wendon

JoeKP said:


> Another rider. Small but has some real power!!!


That straight pipe is *******!!! Better put a stock muffler on it!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pault

What other options would you suggest? Can't use regular strippers on any of this stuff. Klein Katapult?


----------



## GEORGE D

Pault said:


> What other options would you suggest? Can't use regular strippers on any of this stuff. Klein Katapult?


Not sure, those Irwin ones,not sure of model, look like there well built and had good reviews. Oh wait a minute, those are cables, the knipex might be awesome for that. I was basing my experience off of thhn.


----------



## Pault

Most of that is 14/4.


----------



## JoeKP

wendon said:


> That straight pipe is *******!!! Better put a stock muffler on it!:laughing::laughing:


That's the whole point. I am in the middle of Hicksville.


----------



## Genesis98

Pault said:


> Picked up a couple things...
> 
> View attachment 26145
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered this....
> 
> View attachment 26146
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly to take care of all these....
> 
> View attachment 26147
> 
> 
> View attachment 26148


That's a fair bit of I/O Shell Motney project?


----------



## Pault

That's only a quarter of it. It's a control room for a 500/240kv sub outside of Edmonton, AB.


----------



## mikestew

That sounds like a pretty awsome project to be a part of


----------



## Big John

mikestew said:


> That sounds like a pretty awsome project to be a part of


 Agreed. Just a reminder that we love pictures here! :whistling2:


----------



## mikestew

Speaking of pictures, I bought an old welder this past weekend to learn on (my wife says I actually bought it to junk up our garage  ), I need to run a little sub panel out to the garage now to power it up. 
All the old stuff I have been buying lately was made in Canada. It's sad, our manufacturing capabilities aren't what they used to be. We now make cars, piquic screwdrivers, rack a tiers, oilfield skids and beer.


----------



## HawkShock

mikestew said:


> Speaking of pictures, I bought an old welder this past weekend to learn on (my wife says I actually bought it to junk up our garage  ), I need to run a little sub panel out to the garage now to power it up.
> All the old stuff I have been buying lately was made in Canada. It's sad, our manufacturing capabilities aren't what they used to be. We now make cars, piquic screwdrivers, rack a tiers, oilfield skids and beer.


Fun hobby.Take a class, it is pretty cool how quick somebody who knows what they are doing can teach you. Before you know it, you will have all sorts of ******* projects hanging out in your garage to make the ol lady mad.:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy

Picked up an inspection camera for $89 at H.D. Sunday. 











I like the fact that the camera is wirelessly connected up to 30' away.


----------



## GEORGE D

btharmy said:


> Picked up an inspection camera for $89 at H.D. Sunday.
> 
> I like the fact that the camera is wirelessly connected up to 30' away.


Wow I feel really ripped off, I paid $350 for the dewalt one couple years ago and rarely ever use it like I thought I would.


----------



## KDC

mikestew said:


> All the old stuff I have been buying lately was made in Canada. It's sad, our manufacturing capabilities aren't what they used to be. We now make cars, piquic screwdrivers, rack a tiers, oilfield skids and beer.


Add Craftsman tools to the list. I was wandering through sears the other day and noticed the screwdrivers at least were made in Canada.


----------



## Turkey Steve

Pault said:


> Picked up a couple things...
> 
> View attachment 26145
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered this....
> 
> View attachment 26146
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly to take care of all these....
> 
> View attachment 26147
> 
> 
> View attachment 26148


That will keep you busy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Turkey Steve

JoeKP said:


> Another rider. Small but has some real power!!!


They make good machines.


----------



## Jlarson

My trusty ideal linemans are sporting new Klein tenite grips. 










I will say the Ideal Smart Grips/ Channellock Code Blue grips held up quite awhile.


----------



## wendon

Another Fuel Tool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## the-apprentice

just got an occidental pouch and a set of suspenders, pretty happy with this purchase cant wait to use it monday


----------



## mikestew

Ran a sub out to the garage to feed the welder I picked up. Almost ready to go!


----------



## denny3992

mikestew said:


> Speaking of pictures, I bought an old welder this past weekend to learn on (my wife says I actually bought it to junk up our garage  ), I need to run a little sub panel out to the garage now to power it up.
> All the old stuff I have been buying lately was made in Canada. It's sad, our manufacturing capabilities aren't what they used to be. We now make cars, piquic screwdrivers, rack a tiers, oilfield skids and beer.


Gr8 welder, have te same( just a lil newer) and it works fine


----------



## Pault

Big John said:


> Agreed. Just a reminder that we love pictures here! :whistling2:


I have lots of pics....maybe I'll post them in the Line Work forum...


----------



## stuiec

mikestew said:


> Ran a sub out to the garage to feed the welder I picked up. Almost ready to go!


reminds me of mine....

View attachment 26402


----------



## wendon

the-apprentice said:


> just got an occidental pouch and a set of suspenders, pretty happy with this purchase cant wait to use it monday


I've got the Occidental 3" belt and the all-leather suspenders. Very well built!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wendon

mikestew said:


> Ran a sub out to the garage to feed the welder I picked up. Almost ready to go!


Good old Lincoln buzz box. I've still got the one that I owned together with my dad when I was a teenager!:thumbup:


----------



## mikestew

Stuiec that thing looks pretty old, any idea just how old?


----------



## stuiec

mikestew said:


> Stuiec that thing looks pretty old, any idea just how old?


Not sure, I bought it from a farmer about 12 yrs ago. I'll go have a look. Great little buzz box.


----------



## stuiec

mikestew said:


> Stuiec that thing looks pretty old, any idea just how old?


Made by Century MFG. (formerly Twentieth Century MFG), of MN.

Bought out by Lincoln in 2001 ish? 

Still no idea how old it is.


----------



## xaH

JoeKP said:


> Another rider. Small but has some real power!!!



More scrap metal. :yes:


----------



## Jlarson

:thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## the-apprentice

wendon said:


> I've got the Occidental 3" belt and the all-leather suspenders. Very well built!!!:thumbsup:


im sold on that stuff, i will most likely grab the 3inch leather belt and there electricians pouch, buddy of mine just so happens to want a greenlee pouch so i may have one for sale


----------



## 8V71

Jlarson said:


> :thumbup: :laughing:


 
Poor Joe.....your doo-dads must have a permanent purplish color by now. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

xaH said:


> More scrap metal. :yes:


Why would you scrap it!? It runs drives and has working mower assy


----------



## xaH

JoeKP said:


> Why would you scrap it!? It runs drives and has working mower assy


Spoken like a true hoarder. :laughing:


----------



## HawkShock

xaH said:


> Spoken like a true hoarder. :laughing:


Spoken like true city boy. Stupid town folk, thinking a green riding mower and .46 acres makes you manly. Go pick some flowers. :laughing:


----------



## wireman64

HawkShock said:


> Spoken like true city boy. Stupid town folk, thinking a green riding mower and .46 acres makes you manly. Go pick some flowers. :laughing:


Took the words out of my mouth , except in nj its .20 of an acre . Stupid .


----------



## Going_Commando

JoeKP said:


> Why would you scrap it!? It runs drives and has working mower assy


Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

Going_Commando said:


> Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. :thumbup:


It's going to get used and abused


----------



## 8V71

Going_Commando said:


> Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. :thumbup:





JoeKP said:


> It's going to get used and abused


Here ya go Joe.....fresh pics of my mowers taken just minutes ago. A 1966 Toro self propelled mower and my 1976 Allis Chalmers rider. These are the same mowers that I mowed my parents lawn with. :thumbup: I wouldn't know how to act having to use something with all these damn safety features.


----------



## JoeKP

I remove the safety's on my personal ones. They get in my way more than anything.


----------



## HawkShock

Taken from Milwaukee's website, WTF is he doing?


----------



## HARRY304E

HawkShock said:


> Taken from Milwaukee's website, WTF is he doing?


I'm sure that's hot too..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> My trusty ideal linemans are sporting new Klein tenite grips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the Ideal Smart Grips/ Channellock Code Blue grips held up quite awhile.


I like those grips an just put them when I buy a new pair of Kleins ..


----------



## JoeKP

HARRY304E said:


> I like those grips an just put them when I buy a new pair of Kleins ..


What are they and where can I get some. Is there other colors?


----------



## Jlarson

HawkShock said:


> Taken from Milwaukee's website, WTF is he doing?


There is utube of someone cranking lugs in a disco with a fuel inpact wrench, hex socket on an extension. :laughing:


----------



## Hackster

I always use my impact gun to terminate panels, I use the smaller 12V model tho. #2 square drive.


----------



## Bbsound

Jlarson said:


> There is utube of someone cranking lugs in a disco with a fuel inpact wrench, hex socket on an extension. :laughing:


What's wrong with that?


----------



## HARRY304E

JoeKP said:


> What are they and where can I get some. Is there other colors?



http://www.toolup.com/klein_89_replacement-klein-koat-tenite-pliers-handles.aspx

There you go Joe...


----------



## drsparky

JoeKP said:


> I remove the safety's on my personal ones. They get in my way more than anything.


About ever mower I see has a bungie cord holding the discharge shoot up to keep the grass from clumping in rows.


----------



## Big John

HawkShock said:


> Taken from Milwaukee's website, WTF is he doing?


:thumbup: That is just awesome. "20 in/lbs" "20 ft/lbs" They're practically the same thing!


----------



## Deep Cover

Got a decent deal on it.


----------



## Jlarson

Bbsound said:


> What's wrong with that?


I think the cal tech would look at me funny if I asked him to calibrate my torque wrench and what I handed him an impact :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

HARRY304E said:


> I like those grips an just put them when I buy a new pair of Kleins ..


I've run them on a few kliens of the years, they hold up well. First time putting them an an Ideal, not sure how they would fit, I rammed them home with a dead blow mallet, doubt they will ever come off.


----------



## Deep Cover

Jlarson said:


> I've run them on a few kliens of the years, they hold up well. First time putting them an an Ideal, not sure how they would fit, I rammed them home with a dead blow mallet, doubt they will ever come off.


Aren't you supposed to boil them to soften them up and to make them conform to the handles?


----------



## JoeKP

drsparky said:


> About ever mower I see has a bungie cord holding the discharge shoot up to keep the grass from clumping in rows.


I just took mine off


----------



## Jlarson

Deep Cover said:


> Aren't you supposed to boil them to soften them up and to make them conform to the handles?


Yeah, I didn't have a stove near by. Did it with hot water out of a water heater I just re connected. Getto :laughing:


----------



## tam

Got a great excuse to buy a new pouch. It's from amazon decent price I think about 25 with shipping. 









But I decided to indulge once again. Also from amazon I think 50 with tax. 






















More space so it doesn't feel like I am cluttering anything. It is wider with the tape measure on it. Smooth butter soft leather. Good workmanship so far. I recommend both pouches but if you like a roomy fit go for the Greek lee.


----------



## JoeKP

These just came in the mail today. Brand new from eBay!


----------



## JoeKP

And now they have a case.... Until I order more...


----------



## Wirenuting

New scissors







Klein 2101's


----------



## tam

JoeKP said:


> These just came in the mail today. Brand new from eBay!


Why didnt you get the brushless ones?


----------



## xaH

tam said:


> Why didnt you get the brushless ones?



This is Joe we're talking about. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

tam said:


> Why didnt you get the brushless ones?


$$$$$$$


----------



## Wirenuting

Vacuum pump $80









Angle grinder $9









Pneumatic cut off tool $0 free

Also free grinding wheels and a 5" metal cutting blade for my cordless circular saw, $4


----------



## wendon

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 26615
> 
> 
> Vacuum pump $80
> 
> View attachment 26616
> 
> 
> Angle grinder $9
> 
> View attachment 26618
> 
> 
> Pneumatic cut off tool $0 free
> 
> Also free grinding wheels and a 5" metal cutting blade for my cordless circular saw, $4


Just don't use any of those tools other than around the house. That vacuum pump probably won't go below 2000 microns.


----------



## chewy

New bahco ratcheting spanners, each one has 4 sizes on it.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> New bahco ratcheting spanners, each one has 4 sizes on it.


Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John

chewy said:


> New bahco ratcheting spanners, each one has 4 sizes on it.


 Yeah, I've been drooling over those....


----------



## xaH

Wirenuting said:


> Also free grinding wheels and a 5" metal cutting blade for my cordless circular saw, $4



Harbor Freight. :laughing:


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## Wirenuting

xaH said:


> Harbor Freight. :laughing:


Yup, good enough for the DIY stuff here at the house. 
I'm to lazy to keep humping the good tools home for the quick jobs here.


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> Yeah, I've been drooling over those....


You have a use for metric?


----------



## drsparky

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 26650


What's ya got?


----------



## Going_Commando

drsparky said:


> What's ya got?


Looks like an S&W Sigma, most likely in .40 S&W, if I had to make a guess.


----------



## Big John

chewy said:


> You have a use for metric?


 Didn't know those were metric. I know someone makes a similar set that's SAE.


----------



## Ozzy1990

Going_Commando said:


> Looks like an S&W Sigma, most likely in .40 S&W, if I had to make a guess.


Yup, only ever had a few magazines through it and came with a bunch of other stuff. I think I got a good deal.:thumbup:


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> Didn't know those were metric. I know someone makes a similar set that's SAE.


I'm sure the US will eventually go metric... :laughing:


----------



## Hackster

chewy said:


> I'm sure the US will eventually go metric... :laughing:


Unfortunately, it's pretty much an impossibility for that to ever happen.


----------



## xaH

Hackster said:


> Unfortunately, it's pretty much an impossibility for that to ever happen.



Metric is dumb.

Oh wait, I better make sure you approve of that before I say it.


----------



## chewy

xaH said:


> Metric is dumb.
> 
> Oh wait, I better make sure you approve of that before I say it.


----------



## xaH

chewy said:


>


:sleep1:


----------



## BBQ

chewy said:


>


Do you want a predictable boring life or an exciting roller coaster ride?


----------



## drsparky

Metric just is not right.
36-24-36 sounds sexy 91-61-91 sounds fat


----------



## chewy

drsparky said:


> Metric just is not right.
> 36-24-36 sounds sexy 91-61-91 sounds fat


That sounds like a weird looking bitch, a 600mm waist?????


----------



## varmit

chewy said:


> I'm sure the US will eventually go metric... :laughing:



the Metric system is logical and efficient- the us politicians will never allow it.

Chewy, a question: If you need a piece of pipe about 13.125 inches long, would you ask for 33 cm. or a third of a meter -in the general work place environment.


----------



## chewy

varmit said:


> the Metric system is logical and efficient- the us politicians will never allow it.
> 
> Chewy, a question: If you need a piece of pipe about 13.125 inches long, would you ask for 33 cm. or a third of a meter -in the general work place environment.


I'd say I need 330 of whatever kind of pipe we are using. We don't use centermetres in trades, only metres and millimeters though if we have 1.2 metres we always say 1200 or whatever so something that is 2 metres, 30 centremetres and 8 millimeters long would just be called 2038 but you would say 3000 you would say 3 metres instead, if it was 3 metres and 10mm you would call out to the cut man "thirty ten".


----------



## Acadian9

Canada is metric but most things in construction are still imperial.American Wire Gauge (AWG) is still used for conductor sizes. Boxes are still in inches (4x4, 4-11/16x4-11/16, 12x12, etc.). Conduit has both systems on it but is referred to in imperial. Measurements for layout and code rules are metric though.


----------



## BBQ




----------



## HARRY304E

BBQ said:


>


Great stuff..:laughing:


----------



## drsparky

BBQ said:


>


For you silly metric heads; 40 rods to the hogshead = 0.8 meters per liter


----------



## 8V71

And then we really got stupid and started building stuff with a mixture of both metric and American. :001_huh:


----------



## btharmy

chewy said:


> I'm sure the US will eventually go metric... :laughing:


My 2nd grade teacher told the class "The metric system will be the standard in the U.S. by the time you graduate." That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## JoeKP

btharmy said:


> My 2nd grade teacher told the class "The metric system will be the standard in the U.S. by the time you graduate." That was over 30 years ago.


Mine said the same thing and I graduated last year. They said the same thing bout cursive.


----------



## xaH

JoeKP said:


> Mine said the same thing and I graduated last year. They said the same thing bout cursive.


You graduated from 2nd grade last year?


----------



## JoeKP

xaH said:


> You graduated from 2nd grade last year?


Yes. Thanks for your input


----------



## HARRY304E

btharmy said:


> My 2nd grade teacher told the class "The metric system will be the standard in the U.S. by the time you graduate." That was over 30 years ago.


My eighth grade teacher said we will never us the metric system because they want to keep us stupid..:yes:


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> Yes. Thanks for your input


What?


----------



## HawkShock

chewy said:


> I'd say I need 330 of whatever kind of pipe we are using. We don't use centermetres in trades, only metres and millimeters though if we have 1.2 metres we always say 1200 or whatever so something that is 2 metres, 30 centremetres and 8 millimeters long would just be called 2038 but you would say 3000 you would say 3 metres instead, if it was 3 metres and 10mm you would call out to the cut man "thirty ten".


I like to use the drywallers method. I scream out at the top of my lungs my measurements at somebody dumber than me to cut me to cut my conduit.:laughing: "68 and 4!" =68 and a half.
How do they do it down there? Another question, do they need the stilts, or do you?


----------



## JoeKP

Home cheapo had a sale


----------



## xaH

JoeKP said:


> Home cheapo had a sale


Must be the July 4th "Black Friday" event they have now.


----------



## TGGT

chewy said:


> You have a use for metric?


Most cars are use metric sizes, and a lot of industrial equipment, especially from over seas uses metric.

I have metric and standard. Dumb or not, it's a necessity.


----------



## ponyboy

HawkShock said:


> *I like to use the drywallers method. I scream out at the top of my lungs my measurements at somebody dumber than me to cut me to cut my conduit.*:laughing: "68 and 4!" =68 and a half.
> How do they do it down there? Another question, do they need the stilts, or do you?


that's fricking hilarious!


----------



## thegoldenboy

I use metric more than I use SAE ever since I switched jobs.


----------



## Dawizman

thegoldenboy said:


> I use metric more than I use SAE ever since I switched jobs.


I am curious why? Jobs spec'd out in metric? I'm in Canada, and pretty much nobody up here uses metric on the job site, other than engineers.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Dawizman said:


> I am curious why? Jobs spec'd out in metric? I'm in Canada, and pretty much nobody up here uses metric on the job site, other than engineers.


I work on 95% foreign equipment. German, Netherlands, Italian, etc...


----------



## thegoldenboy

Dawizman said:


> I am curious why? Jobs spec'd out in metric? I'm in Canada, and pretty much nobody up here uses metric on the job site, other than engineers.


I also don't work on a job site.


----------



## stuiec

thegoldenboy said:


> I also don't work on a job site.


So how's that going? Its been awhile now, was it a good move for you?


----------



## tam

zwodubber said:


> new wera arrived today


beauuutifull


----------



## thegoldenboy

stuiec said:


> So how's that going? Its been awhile now, was it a good move for you?


A year on the 16th. So far so good. It's a whole different world in there.


----------



## Grogan14

Got this yesterday for $350 at Home Depot, on clearance from $580. Made in Germany, where the similar model they had on the shelf to replace it is China, as was the similar size Makita.


----------



## zwodubber

Was given a Simpson analog meter


----------



## drsparky

zwodubber said:


> Was given a Simpson analog meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26839


http://www.simpson260.com/


----------



## Deep Cover

Now I'm itching for a Veto XL...


----------



## local134gt

Deep Cover said:


> Now I'm itching for a Veto XL...


Buy me an LT and you can have my XL


----------



## denny3992

Just incase i have to do electrical work....


----------



## chewy

New 4amp batteries...


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> New 4amp batteries...


I only bought one of the XC4.0 but it is awesome. I will be adding another one eventually. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> New 4amp batteries...


Are they heavy ?


----------



## zwodubber

Picked this up today just because the price was great and now I can cruise the property when I'm bored. I had almost the same one about 8 years ago.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Picked this up today just because the price was great and now I can cruise the property when I'm bored. I had almost the same one about 8 years ago.


You can mow the lawn faster with that..:laughing:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Are they heavy ?


Not noticeably apart from the wunhunnitzennyfigh price tag each.


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> You can mow the lawn faster with that..:laughing:


I'm sure I could weld a deck on it somehow...


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> I'm sure I could weld a deck on it somehow...


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Cover

zwodubber said:


> I'm sure I could weld a deck on it somehow...


----------



## Rochsolid

Just picked up the new Makita LXT lithium-ion kit. I love it


----------



## Wpgshocker

Rochsolid said:


> Just picked up the new Makita LXT lithium-ion kit. I love it


Welcome to the club! All you need now is the 36v hammer drill (takes 2x 18v) and you are set!


----------



## local134gt

M12 LED and DW087 laser


----------



## nolabama

Snap-on electronics screwdrivers. Lol. I work on my iPhone with them.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Makita 12v Max recip saw. I love the feel of this thing and various speed is easy to control using the 1 handed bottom trigger.


----------



## captkirk

Im a Makita fan too. Their stuff has held up pretty well for me....


----------



## Next72969

Picked these up today. Klein rep says another batch is coming soon!


----------



## JoeKP

Next72969 said:


> Picked these up today. Klein rep says another batch is coming soon!


I do need a new pair...


----------



## jeffmoss26

Twss


----------



## jefft110

Upgraded to Fuel today.


----------



## JoeKP

Bought this at a yard sale for 30$ last weekend. Havnt had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## backstay

JoeKP said:


> Bought this at a yard sale for 30$ last weekend. Havnt had a chance to use it yet.


You suck...JK, nice find!


----------



## JoeKP

backstay said:


> You suck...JK, nice find!


It's prob gonna get resold if I don't use it enough. But doubt that


----------



## halfamp

Finally sprung for some m12's. come monday I'll find out if they're going to live up to all the hype they've earned here


----------



## electricmalone

halfamp said:


> Finally sprung for some m12's. come monday I'll find out if they're going to live up to all the hype they've earned here


I'm kicking myself for buying the m18 set two weeks ago, should've bought the m12, especially since all I do is service calls... One guy at work has had the m12 for over a year and loves it, a plumber I work with a lot has just about every m12 tool you can buy and swears by it. He said he just plumbed a 35,000 sq ft house with a corded right angle drill and the m12 set and couldn't be happier. CURSES!!


----------



## HackWork

electricmalone said:


> I'm kicking myself for buying the m18 set two weeks ago, should've bought the m12, especially since all I do is service calls... One guy at work has had the m12 for over a year and loves it, a plumber I work with a lot has just about every m12 tool you can buy and swears by it. He said he just plumbed a 35,000 sq ft house with a corded right angle drill and the m12 set and couldn't be happier. CURSES!!


The m12 fuel that is available today as well as the high capacity batteries are even better than the m12's from a few months back.


----------



## JoeKP

JoeKP said:


> Bought this at a yard sale for 30$ last weekend. Havnt had a chance to use it yet.


NOPE, NOT GETTING SOLD. used it today to do some plumbing (i know im a sinner) and the thing cut through 4" cast iron drain pipe like nothing! I used it about 2 dozen times in the past 4 hours the thing is great. I think you all should go buy one!
:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## electro916

JoeKP said:


> I think you all should go buy one!



Most people here already own them.:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork

Anyone know when the M12 Fuel driver and impact are going to be available in the combo set?


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> Anyone know when the M12 Fuel driver and impact are going to be available in the combo set?


Distributor should be able to put any combo together for you.


----------



## JoeKP

electro916 said:


> Most people here already own them.:thumbsup:


this thing is amaZing. spent 10 min with the sawzall to try that 4" cast iron and only nicked the pipe, remembered bout the new tool put it on there and it went right through it in a minuite! 

gotta replace the 2' cord wit a 10' or longer one, the guy i bought it from must have hit it with the saw cause its got a cord cap on it


----------



## TGGT

JoeKP said:


> this thing is amaZing. spent 10 min with the sawzall to try that 4" cast iron and only nicked the pipe, remembered bout the new tool put it on there and it went right through it in a minuite!
> 
> gotta replace the 2' cord wit a 10' or longer one, the guy i bought it from must have hit it with the saw cause its got a cord cap on it


You could use the sawzall if you had a diamond blade.


----------



## JoeKP

TGGT said:


> You could use the sawzall if you had a diamond blade.


that cost $$ i just used what i had fro metal blades :laughing:


----------



## HackWork

chewy said:


> Distributor should be able to put any combo together for you.


Yeah, I don't know what you're saying.


I want the combo kit like this, but with the Fuel models:










The combo kits are always cheaper than buying the tools separately. For some reason they are holding off on the Fuel combo kits, I am wondering when they will be releasing them.


----------



## drumnut08

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> I want the combo kit like this, but with the Fuel models:
> 
> The combo kits are always cheaper than buying the tools separately. For some reason they are holding off on the Fuel combo kits, I am wondering when they will be releasing them.


I'm waiting for this too . It shouldn't be much longer hopefully !


----------



## HackWork

I'm happy with my older model M12 drill that I bought on clearance when they were making room for the Fuels to come out.

The Fuel model has much more power and the batteries that it comes with are better too. The impact has almost as much torque as my large 18V Dewalt, more than I need.


----------



## halfamp

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> 
> I want the combo kit like this, but with the Fuel models:
> 
> View attachment 27172
> 
> 
> 
> The combo kits are always cheaper than buying the tools separately. For some reason they are holding off on the Fuel combo kits, I am wondering when they will be releasing them.


I was looking for the same thing but it wasn't available, so I just ponyed up 120 for the bare impact and 190 for the hammer/drill with one 4.0 battery and one 2.0 battery. If they're good, it'll be worth the price


----------



## HackWork

halfamp said:


> I was looking for the same thing but it wasn't available, so I just ponyed up 120 for the bare impact and 190 for the hammer/drill with one 4.0 battery and one 2.0 battery. If they're good, it'll be worth the price


I may do that if the combo kit won't be out for a while.

I just hate to do it today and find out that the combo kit costs $50 less and will be out next week :thumbup:


----------



## drumnut08

HackWork said:


> I may do that if the combo kit won't be out for a while.
> 
> I just hate to do it today and find out that the combo kit costs $50 less and will be out next week :thumbup:


E mail Milwaukee about it . I'm sure they will package these as a kit , but maybe they can give you an idea as to when ?


----------



## 8V71

HackWork said:


> I just hate to do it today and find out that the combo kit costs $50 less and will be out next week :thumbup:


Kinda like buying computers Hack.


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> I want the combo kit like this, but with the Fuel models:
> 
> The combo kits are always cheaper than buying the tools separately. For some reason they are holding off on the Fuel combo kits, I am wondering when they will be releasing them.


If your buying from a supply house not a home depot the rep will put a kit together for you with what you want.


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> I want the combo kit like this, but with the Fuel models:
> 
> The combo kits are always cheaper than buying the tools separately. For some reason they are holding off on the Fuel combo kits, I am wondering when they will be releasing them.


If your buying from a supply house not a home depot the rep will put a kit together for you with what you want.


----------



## HackWork

What would that do for me that I can't do right now from Amazon?


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> What would that do for me that I can't do right now from Amazon?


Nevermind.


----------



## stuiec

HackWork said:


> What would that do for me that I can't do right now from Amazon?


You might meet some nice people, maybe make a friend......perhaps..................................love?


----------



## halfamp

HackWork said:


> What would that do for me that I can't do right now from Amazon?


If you're looking to buy soon, I looked apples to apples at amazon vs home depot, home depot was cheaper and ships free.


----------



## jefft110

Try ebay. 

I picked up the m12 fuel drill kit for $137.00 shipped and the m18 fuel hammer drill kit for 219.00 shipped.


----------



## Switched

chewy said:


> If your buying from a supply house not a home depot the rep will put a kit together for you with what you want.


I would say half of the supply houses neither carry any stock of power tools and/or have a rep available at any time.

Most don't bother with them anymore, at least around here, and if they do, it is a take what we have or leave it mentality.


----------



## chewy

Switched said:


> I would say half of the supply houses neither carry any stock of power tools and/or have a rep available at any time.
> 
> Most don't bother with them anymore, at least around here, and if they do, it is a take what we have or leave it mentality.


I just ask and they have it for me the next day.


----------



## Switched

chewy said:


> I just ask and they have it for me the next day.


They must not have much local competition for low tool prices. That is what drove most of the SH to get rid of any stock IMO.

Some of them have started to carry the Greenlee branded tools now, mostly because no home improvement stores carry them.

I would be lucky if I could say "Hey, I would like a new Milwaukee/DeWalt drill, can you have it here tomorrow?" and the said "Yes".


----------



## JoeKP

jefft110 said:


> Try ebay.
> 
> I picked up the m12 fuel drill kit for $137.00 shipped and the m18 fuel hammer drill kit for 219.00 shipped.


That's where I got my m12 impact and hammer drill fir 50$ each


----------



## Cat5Installer

Switched said:


> They must not have much local competition for low tool prices. That is what drove most of the SH to get rid of any stock IMO.
> 
> Some of them have started to carry the Greenlee branded tools now, mostly because no home improvement stores carry them.
> 
> I would be lucky if I could say "Hey, I would like a new Milwaukee/DeWalt drill, can you have it here tomorrow?" and the said "Yes".


Are you close to any of these branches?:
https://www.platt.com/StoreLocator.aspx#

My local branch STOCKS Milwaukee, Dewalt, Fluke, Greenlee, Knipex, Klein, etc. But I don't know if they are cheaper or not because I don't shop their prices. Either way... They help me out all the time on other stuff so I'm not going to buy at HD just to save a couple bucks. 

But yeah, my other supplier doesn't carry ANY tools.


----------



## Grogan14

All 50% off at Lowes, except for the meter, which was $8 (80% off).


----------



## Black Dog

Grogan14 said:


> All 50% off at Lowes, except for the meter, which was $8 (80% off).
> 
> MG][/QUOTE]
> Good score.


----------



## JoeKP

heres my new toys....     http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/new-pittsburgh-looking-sell-my-brothers-tools-56644/


----------



## 8V71

I'm glad that you got them Joe.


----------



## JoeKP

8V71 said:


> I'm glad that you got them Joe.


thanks, they already getting a ton of use!


----------



## jeffmoss26

Awesome, Joe! Some good stuff in there. Anything marked Bell System by chance?


----------



## JoeKP

jeffmoss26 said:


> Awesome, Joe! Some good stuff in there. Anything marked Bell System by chance?


Like what? Mostly craftsman. Mac. Snap on. Knipex. Klien.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Some older Klein pliers were made for the Bell System and marked that way. The small diagonals you posted, for example. I've got a whole collection. Who makes that stakon crimper? Love the Snap-on ratchet btw.


----------



## JoeKP

jeffmoss26 said:


> Some older Klein pliers were made for the Bell System and marked that way. The small diagonals you posted, for example. I've got a whole collection. Who makes that stakon crimper? Love the Snap-on ratchet btw.


Havnt looked closely at most. But they are mostly pretty new. 
And which crimper. There is like 4 of them


----------



## jeffmoss26

Circled for you.


----------



## JoeKP

jeffmoss26 said:


> Circled for you.


T&b makes them


----------



## 8V71

JoeKP said:


> T&b makes them


I have a set of T&B's like that except one handle is black. Really nice crimpers. They made me realize how stupid the cheap crimpers are that just smoosh the sta kon's like a pancake.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Never seen them with both handles orange. I've got the WT111M myself.


----------



## JoeKP

8V71 said:


> I have a set of T&B's like that except one handle is black. Really nice crimpers. They made me realize how stupid the cheap crimpers are that just smoosh the sta kon's like a pancake.


Yeah. I throw out those cheapo ones. These are nice


----------



## jeffmoss26

I also have the Channellock 909 and Klein 1005. Depends which tools I have with me.


----------



## wendon

8V71 said:


> I have a set of T&B's like that except one handle is black. Really nice crimpers. They made me realize how stupid the cheap crimpers are that just smoosh the sta kon's like a pancake.


Get a real crimpers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 8V71

wendon said:


> Get a real crimpers!!!:thumbsup:


I can't believe some of the prices the ratchet styles go for. We have a whole cabinet full of different ones for manufacturing that fall in the $200-$600 range.

I have a personal one for RG58/59 that looks similar to your pic. Picked it up cheap on e-bay.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I have two Ideal Crimpmasters. One for 8 pin mod plugs and one for RG59/6 coax, use it only for BNCs.
There are tons of other dies available.

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/tools/crimpmaster.jsp


----------



## btharmy

Just picked these up al lowes' for $14 each. Thought I would give them a try.


----------



## drumnut08

btharmy said:


> Just picked these up al lowes' for $14 each. Thought I would give them a try.


That's damn cheap for knipex alligators ! I prefer the cobra's but they're a little more . I think lowes is no longer going to carry knipex and they're trying to liquidate whatever they have left . The single best thing about knipex are the thin jaws compared to channel lock . They'll fit places other groove joint pliers won't ! Nice find !


----------



## drumnut08

JoeKP said:


> Havnt looked closely at most. But they are mostly pretty new.
> And which crimper. There is like 4 of them


Yeah , you walked into a hell of a deal there joe ! That guy had good taste in tools ! Hopefully they help to make you lots of money . Ps - the crimp terminals wouldn't have been the selling point for me , lol !


----------



## drspec

drumnut08 said:


> Yeah , you walked into a hell of a deal there joe ! That guy had good taste in tools ! Hopefully they help to make you lots of money . Ps - the crimp terminals wouldn't have been the selling point for me , lol !


but he needed them man :laughing: they were the icing on the cake :thumbup:


----------



## drumnut08

drspec said:


> but he needed them man :laughing: they were the icing on the cake :thumbup:


I was in Home Depot the other day looking at the wall of knock off sta-kons for like $ 3.00 for a package of 50 -100 , lol ! I'm guessing joe has never seen this display ? That snap-on ratchet in probably close to $ 100.00 !


----------



## JoeKP

drumnut08 said:


> I was in Home Depot the other day looking at the wall of knock off sta-kons for like $ 3.00 for a package of 50 -100 , lol ! I'm guessing joe has never seen this display ? That snap-on ratchet in probably close to $ 100.00 !


Those are too expensive.


----------



## denny3992

btharmy said:


> Just picked these up al lowes' for $14 each. Thought I would give them a try.


Love mine they grip like nobodies bizness


----------



## ponyboy

btharmy said:


> Just picked these up al lowes' for $14 each. Thought I would give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27310


do they come with the 3/8 nut??? I need a couple


----------



## HackWork

ponyboy said:


> do they come with the 3/8 nut??? I need a couple


$5 says those are 1/2"


----------



## ponyboy

HackWork said:


> $5 says those are 1/2"


I'd take that bet


----------



## btharmy

ponyboy said:


> do they come with the 3/8 nut??? I need a couple


I'll check when I get home.


----------



## btharmy

Yep, it's 1/2".


----------



## HackWork

Nice!!!!


----------



## btharmy

ponyboy said:


> I'd take that bet


Are you paying "hack" by PayPal or does he need to rent a u-haul van and drive to your place and collect?


----------



## HackWork

btharmy said:


> Are you paying "hack" by PayPal or does he need to rent a u-haul van and drive to your place and collect?


I could only do that after writing out a "Face Rearrangement" PM to him. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## stuiec

HackWork said:


> I could only do that after writing out a "Face Rearrangement" PM to him. :thumbup::laughing:


Do you have a template to share? :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork

stuiec said:


> Do you have a template to share? :whistling2:


I posted it elsewhere, let me look.

Here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/things-i-really-hate-53071/index24/#post1045985

I don't want to crap this thread so...


----------



## btharmy

Ok. Never mind. Wasn't aware there was history. Oh we'll.


----------



## btharmy

Lowes' electrical tool shelves were practically bare. When are they planning to re stock and with what?


----------



## crazyboy

btharmy said:


> Lowes' electrical tool shelves were practically bare. When are they planning to re stock and with what?


South wire tools just got stocked here.


----------



## chewy

Medium and small tough cases. Will be buying plenty more.


----------



## drspec

chewy said:


> Medium and small tough cases. Will be buying plenty more.


 
Milwaukee tools in Dewalt tough boxes. :thumbup:


----------



## tates1882

chewy said:


> Medium and small tough cases. Will be buying plenty more.


Have the cart and 4boxes. Two of the largest size. The cart is a lifesaver when you can't get the truck very close to the site.


drspec said:


> Milwaukee tools in Dewalt tough boxes. :thumbup:


I have that same set up. Dewalt power tools= hand full of crap.


----------



## chewy

tates1882 said:


> Have the cart and 4boxes. Two of the largest size. The cart is a lifesaver when you can't get the truck very close to the site.
> 
> I have that same set up. Dewalt power tools= hand full of crap.


Im going to buy the large for recip saw and circular saw. Found a top drill bit storage in the top yesterday I didnt know about haha


----------



## JoeKP

"New firepit" does that count. Lol. Yes this is really mine. We have it on the farm


----------



## JoeKP

Posted twice. Srry


----------



## jaym812

btharmy said:


> Just picked these up al lowes' for $14 each. Thought I would give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27310


i pick that same one up near me for 13 at lowes in jersey


----------



## Marcus

Just ordered these from Amazon:

New Knipex 09 08 240 'Linemans' pliers and Knipex 74 08 250 high leverage side cutters. Haven't owned a pair of 'traditional' linemans pliers before, so thought I would give these a bash. Got quoted $85+ tax for a pair locally, got them for just over $40 through Amazon. Chadstoolbox.com was pretty competitive with prices but wanted to rape me with international shipping.


----------



## famous

Well im thinkin about buyn the insulated wira screwdriver with the insert bits but dnt kno if its a good thing for live switchgear work has anyone used one (how strong is the magnet)


----------



## famous

famous said:


> Well im thinkin about buyn the insulated wira screwdriver with the insert bits but dnt kno if its a good thing for live switchgear work has anyone used one (how strong is the magnet)


Wiha driver


----------



## Ozzy1990

Do insulated tools "expire"? these are NOS but dated 1998
and my local lowes has the HV knipex linesman pliers marked down to 22 but I still have a set a brand new set along with the set I use at work.:thumbup:


----------



## heavysparky

Just a few items I picked up at lowes on clearance today


----------



## Shockdoc

For after work recovery, picked it up today, free! Need to replace Emerson 2 speed pump motor, ordered online for $2 and change


----------



## EB Electric

famous said:


> Well im thinkin about buyn the insulated wira screwdriver with the insert bits but dnt kno if its a good thing for live switchgear work has anyone used one (how strong is the magnet)


What are you working on when you are working on live gear? Going into the bus  or control side? We work on switchgear all the time, the only thing we would ever touch on live gear (only if we had to) is dc control wiring, which 99% of the time is all terminal blocks. I don't think those multi-bits will do much for terminal block wiring.


----------



## famous

EB Electric said:


> What are you working on when you are working on live gear? Going into the bus  or control side? We work on switchgear all the time, the only thing we would ever touch on live gear (only if we had to) is dc control wiring, which 99% of the time is all terminal blocks. I don't think those multi-bits will do much for terminal block wiring.


Live gears nd panels walmarts dnt shut down


----------



## chewy

2 more tough boxes and a new label maker.


----------



## gotshokd666

chewy said:


> 2 more tough boxes and a new label maker.


I've never seen those tough boxes for sale. Are they not sold in america, or am I just not looking in the right places...?


----------



## chewy

gotshokd666 said:


> I've never seen those tough boxes for sale. Are they not sold in america, or am I just not looking in the right places...?


I think they are available in the states.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

chewy said:


> I think they are available in the states.


Yeah, they are my local tool store sells them.


----------



## kohdez

jaym812 said:


> i pick that same one up near me for 13 at lowes in jersey


Bought a pair about 3 months ago from sears for 20. My coworker has had them for a year or longer. Love them. Light weight. Comfortable. Opens wide. I might buy an extra pair from lowes as back up.


----------



## JoeKP

Pick this up really cheap. Needs a wash and some welding on the frame. But still about a quarter of the price of a newer one.


----------



## electricmalone

JoeKP said:


> Pick this up really cheap. Needs a wash and some welding on the frame. But still about a quarter of the price of a newer one.


You just like buying random stuff dontcha?


----------



## JoeKP

electricmalone said:


> You just like buying random stuff dontcha?


Yes. But this was needed. I have needed it for a while!


----------



## jeffmoss26




----------



## st0mps

those klein pliers looking nice


----------



## jeffmoss26

They are a limited edition from City Electric Supply, they do not have any branches here in Cleveland so I ordered them out of their Columbus branch. Very nice guys to work with.


----------



## kohdez

jeffmoss26 said:


> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...7-29077-000008F1FC620FB3_zps258e742a.jpg.html


How much did you get the leather men for? Saw them at home depot yesterday and really wanted to get them


----------



## jeffmoss26

The Leatherman was 49.99


----------



## btharmy

I got the last pair of Knipex linemans at Lowes. $25.98 ain't bad I suppose.


----------



## electro916

btharmy said:


> I got the last pair of Knipex linemans at Lowes. $25.98 ain't bad I suppose.



I scored the last pair of knipex ***** with the dipped handles from my local Lowes, $13. They are not angled head which sucks but for the price who cares.


----------



## Zog

I just found a bunch of new tools that came with my car. Air compressor, torque wrench, basic tools, tire sealant, tow hook, etc... Score! Didn't even know that secret compartment was there.


----------



## Marcus

jeffmoss26 said:


>


Nice grips on those pliers. What is the model of that Plano box? I've been after one like that for a while now.


----------



## jeffmoss26

That's the Plano 1812-50


----------



## btharmy

Zog said:


> I just found a bunch of new tools that came with my car. Air compressor, torque wrench, basic tools, tire sealant, tow hook, etc... Score! Didn't even know that secret compartment was there.
> 
> View attachment 27767


Wow! You found all that stuff inside your minivan? :whistling2:


----------



## Zog

btharmy said:


> Wow! You found all that stuff inside your minivan? :whistling2:


Yep, won this today with my minivan. 

Another auto cross, placed 3rd out of 14 in my class. Getting the hang of this. 104 cars out there today, no better way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## btharmy

Zog said:


> Yep, won this today with my minivan.
> 
> Another auto cross, placed 3rd out of 14 in my class. Getting the hang of this. 104 cars out there today, no better way to spend a Saturday.


Funny you mention that. The local corvette club sponsored an auto cross at a local automotive mechanic / auto body college.


----------



## Zog

btharmy said:


> Funny you mention that. The local corvette club sponsored an auto cross at a local automotive mechanic / auto body college.


A few Vettes show up to ours, they are funny to watch, look like big clumsy cows out there. One guy brought a new camaro SS, don't think he ever completed a lap


----------



## TGGT

Zog said:


> A few Vettes show up to ours, they are funny to watch, look like big clumsy cows out there. One guy brought a new camaro SS, don't think he ever completed a lap


I see a subaru, but it looks like a lot of higher end cars from what I can see from the photo? Are there many tuners there?

I know a guy around here that autox's a Focus ST with a huge IBEW sticker on the back (kinda weird), I'd like to try it out with my 07 Speed3 somewhere down the line.


----------



## Zog

TGGT said:


> I see a subaru, but it looks like a lot of higher end cars from what I can see from the photo? Are there many tuners there?
> 
> I know a guy around here that autox's a Focus ST with a huge IBEW sticker on the back (kinda weird), I'd like to try it out with my 07 Speed3 somewhere down the line.


Mostly Porsches. Couple Lotus, a Noble, and a few S2000s. 

Not many tuners but there were 3 WRXs. 

Fastest car of the day was a 911 GT3. RS


----------



## HDPro

gotshokd666 said:


> I've never seen those tough boxes for sale. Are they not sold in america, or am I just not looking in the right places...?


Those are sold as dewalt t-staks here in the US. I just bought a dozen of them in various configurations. I really like them.

Nobody sells them in my area. I ordered mine online...


----------



## Wpgshocker

HDPro said:


> Those are sold as dewalt t-staks here in the US. I just bought a dozen of them in various configurations. I really like them.
> 
> Nobody sells them in my area. I ordered mine online...


The tough system is not T-stak. 
We have both here.
The T-stake don't have the side rails for mounting to the Tough system hand cart.


----------



## gotshokd666

HDPro said:


> Those are sold as dewalt t-staks here in the US. I just bought a dozen of them in various configurations. I really like them.
> 
> Nobody sells them in my area. I ordered mine online...


The t-staks seem to be a different product than the tough boxes. The tough boxes are bigger, and lo and behold, tougher! (I couldn't help myself...:jester

Apparently HD does sell the tough boxes online, idk why I couldn't find it last time I searched. once I get a new job and the money starts coming in again, I'm definitely going to be picking up a set of those!!


----------



## heavysparky

My first Knipex 


also some stuff I got for a dollar each at the local supply house


----------



## jeffmoss26

Nice stuff!


----------



## HARRY304E

Thanks to my buddy ty-wrapp I just got this:thumbup:


----------



## HDPro

Wpgshocker said:


> The tough system is not T-stak.
> We have both here.
> The T-stake don't have the side rails for mounting to the Tough system hand cart.


I wasn't saying that t-stak and tough boxes were the same. I know they're different and I know the differences between them.  

The tough boxes seem to be geared toward outdoor / heavy duty contracting. T-staks are more in line to compete with systainers & l-boxxes except at a more reasonable price point.


----------



## Marcus

Got my new Knipex gear in the mail today:


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Got my new Knipex gear in the mail today:


Nice, I think I am going to get a pair of Wiha linesmans, my boss said I should have 1000vde cutters and drivers. I also have to find a #3 phillips driver, with all these light fittings I'm installing I'm finding heaps of sizes i never needed before.


----------



## Big John

heavysparky said:


>


It's funny, I don't even think I own a pair of regular slip-joint pliers and haven't used any in years. I always either reach for my linemans or a pair of Channellocks.


----------



## HackWork

Big John said:


> It's funny, I don't even think I own a pair of regular slip-joint pliers and haven't used any in years. I always either reach for my linemans or a pair of Channellocks.


I always figured slip-joint pliers like that are for homeowners to round off nuts with :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> Nice, I think I am going to get a pair of Wiha linesmans, my boss said I should have 1000vde cutters and drivers. I also have to find a #3 phillips driver, with all these light fittings I'm installing I'm finding heaps of sizes i never needed before.


Can't say I find many uses for my #3 Philips driver. I thought about running non-VDE pliers as I'm in EHV construction and any cabinets & controls we work on are 99% of the time isolated. For the price of 'decent' tools here, it was cheaper to get VDE Knipex stuff from Amazon (inc. postage/freight).

Only 'specialised' driver I own/use is a Phoenix Contact driver for their ST terminal blocks. It is just a rebadged Wera with black shaft & orange handle & a modified flat blade tip for locking into their terminal screws.


----------



## HARRY304E

Big John said:


> It's funny, I don't even think I own a pair of regular slip-joint pliers and haven't used any in years. I always either reach for my linemans or a pair of Channellocks.


I never found a use for those either.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Can't say I find many uses for my #3 Philips driver. I thought about running non-VDE pliers as I'm in EHV construction and any cabinets & controls we work on are 99% of the time isolated. For the price of 'decent' tools here, it was cheaper to get VDE Knipex stuff from Amazon (inc. postage/freight).
> 
> Only 'specialised' driver I own/use is a Phoenix Contact driver for their ST terminal blocks. It is just a rebadged Wera with black shaft & orange handle & a modified flat blade tip for locking into their terminal screws.


I'm going to use it on panels off these fluro fittings that have been stripped out by previous guys using #2 phillips and #2 squares in them. Insulated and non insulated tools are about the same price here. 

I think I saw those drivers your talking about at the supply house but from wiha in 2 different sizes, I think I'd like to pick some up for doing ceiling roses in awkward spots off of ladders.


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks to my buddy ty-wrapp I just got this:thumbup:


What do you use the scissors for harry?


----------



## Ozzy1990

I'm going to guess data/voice


----------



## chewy

Ozzy1990 said:


> I'm going to guess data/voice


But Harry doesnt do ICT :001_huh:


----------



## varmit

Slip joint pliers are handy if you use a lot of split bolts. However,there are many better, faster, cheaper ways to splice these days than using split bolts.


----------



## heavysparky

Big John said:


> It's funny, I don't even think I own a pair of regular slip-joint pliers and haven't used any in years. I always either reach for my linemans or a pair of Channellocks.


Those are the only pair I own. They are useful for service changes. I use them to pull nails out of the meter socket. Also they come in handy for pulling the knock outs off of meter sockets. I hate using the linemens for that. plus for a buck and being a halfway decent name brand. Icould not say no:thumbup:


----------



## electricmalone

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000T9ZP98/ref=mp_s_a_1_29?qid=1376100412&sr=8-29&pi=SL75

Now this is a set


----------



## chewy

electricmalone said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000T9ZP98/ref=mp_s_a_1_29?qid=1376100412&sr=8-29&pi=SL75
> 
> Now this is a set


And one hell of a price


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> What do you use the scissors for harry?


All kinds of good stuff.

BTW electricians scissors are made just as good as a barbers pro scissors.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> But Harry doesnt do ICT :001_huh:


I did voice and data work before you walked this earth...:laughing:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> All kinds of good stuff.
> 
> BTW electricians scissors are made just as good as a barbers pro scissors.


I dont know about that... my girlfriend just spent 3k on a pair of scissors  The guy measures her hand then 2 months later he drops them off.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> I dont know about that... my girlfriend just spent 3k on a pair of scissors  The guy measures her hand then 2 months later he drops them off.


 I can't even react. Especially when I spend a few hundred on tools each month. You would think 3 full sized tool boxes, a service truck and a house full of tools is enough. It's not.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I dont know about that... my girlfriend just spent 3k on a pair of scissors  The guy measures her hand then 2 months later he drops them off.


Well I'm corrected old man...:laughing:


----------



## 8V71

chewy said:


> I dont know about that... my girlfriend just spent 3k on a pair of scissors  The guy measures her hand then 2 months later he drops them off.


Are you sleeping OK at night? Feel the need for some armoured undershorts.


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> I think I saw those drivers your talking about at the supply house but from wiha in 2 different sizes, I think I'd like to pick some up for doing ceiling roses in awkward spots off of ladders.


Nah the Phoenix drivers are specifically for their ST terminal blocks.









Looks just like a Wera.









This end slots right into some of their terminal blocks we use on protection & control panels on transformers, bus couplers, CT's, VT's, etc.


----------



## Southeast Power

Just picked up this "pistol"










Its so hard being a liberal..:laughing:


----------



## Marcus

I picked up this little thing yesterday while at a supplier. I was after some clear heatshrink which they didn't have, so I figured if I couldn't buy what I needed I may as well buy something that I didn't really need.

Its a ratchet T-handle driver, when you press the trigger on the handle, the end opens up & you can grab straight onto bolt heads, nuts, etc.


----------



## electricmalone

Marcus said:


> I picked up this little thing yesterday while at a supplier. I was after some clear heatshrink which they didn't have, so I figured if I couldn't buy what I needed I may as well buy something that I didn't really need.
> 
> Its a ratchet T-handle driver, when you press the trigger on the handle, the end opens up & you can grab straight onto bolt heads, nuts, etc.


Has anyone told you that your steering wheel is on the wrong side?


----------



## drsparky

jrannis said:


> Just picked up this "pistol"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so hard being a liberal..:laughing:


What have we here?


----------



## HackWork

drsparky said:


> What have we here?


That is an ATF approve wrist strap which means that is still a pistol and not an SBR. Genius idea.


----------



## HARRY304E

jrannis said:


> Just picked up this "pistol"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so hard being a liberal..:laughing:


A liberal right wing nut job...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:

Nice toy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power

HackWork said:


> That is an ATF approve wrist strap which means that is still a pistol and not an SBR. Genius idea.


Good eye Hack!
I didn't know such a thing existed until I went to the Armorer today to get the flash hider.
It really produces a huge fireball out of the muzzle without one.


----------



## Southeast Power

drsparky said:


> What have we here?


Bushmaster Carbon 15. All of the usual aluminum parts were replaced with carbon fiber.
Very lightweight, very little recoil.


----------



## drsparky

jrannis said:


> Bushmaster Carbon 15. All of the usual aluminum parts were replaced with carbon fiber.
> Very lightweight, very little recoil.


Cool.


----------



## Marcus

electricmalone said:


> Has anyone told you that your steering wheel is on the wrong side?


Yeah, only people who drive on the wrong side of the road :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Marcus said:


> Yeah, only people who drive on the wrong side of the road :laughing:


They do that here all the time....:laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked

Picked this up at a pawn shop for $15


----------



## Ionspot

I_get_shocked said:


> Picked this up at a pawn shop for $15


Love that Roll Top Carrying Case
_
BTW, you can get old Simpson manuals *here*._


----------



## chewy




----------



## Techne

Finally took the plunge on this piece of kit.









Thanks for the notice on the missing image. I don't often have new tools worthy of a picture!


----------



## Acadian9

therearenoroadshere said:


> Finally took the plunge on this piece of kit.


Those things are so clean I cannot even see them! Get them dirty haha.









































What kit are we talking about here?


----------



## Acadian9

therearenoroadshere said:


> Finally took the plunge on this piece of kit.
> 
> View attachment 28357
> 
> 
> Thanks for the notice on the missing image. I don't often have new tools worthy of a picture!


I'm jealous haha. Too bad I bought a Makita set a few years back. Barely use them so I cannot justify buying new ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Went to home depot for a 36 pack of AA batteries, then I see a promo sign by the tool area. Buy a kit and get a bare tool free. 

Left with more than just some AA batteries.





















Also picked up a bare tool LED light since I dropped my standard one 3 days after getting the kit and never replaced the bulb.


Although in my defense I did pass on my old m12 impact and drill to a new apprentice about a month ago who is busting his butt and proving he wants to learn. Young guy out of school, has a wife and son and money is tight. I was letting him use them on site since he really didn't have cordless and after a long hard day told him they're his. 

Kinda missed them but the 18V fuel was pretty much all I was using since they were new for me. All in all $166 and now I've got the little guys again :thumbsup:


----------



## scott1

No picture but my newest toy is the magapull and magnaspot very useful tools for residential


----------



## HackWork

scott1 said:


> No picture but my newest toy is the magapull and magnaspot very useful tools for residential


I put the Magnepull bullet on the end of fiberglass sticks to mate with a chain that I drop someone where else, it works well. There are a lot of tricks to using the Magnepull.


----------



## GEORGE D

HackWork said:


> I put the Magnepull bullet on the end of fiberglass sticks to mate with a chain that I drop someone where else, it works well. There are a lot of tricks to using the Magnepull.


Yeah I've always been eying them but heard nothing but bad things about it here in ET.


----------



## Wirenuting

Picked up a Mannix MIR300 temp gun & a MMD7NP moisture meter set for $35 at Costco.

My pup is waiting to chase the laser and the moisture reader says my pool is wet. 
Man life is getting easy.


----------



## HackWork

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah I've always been eying them but heard nothing but bad things about it here in ET.


If you use it for it's basic function, it's pretty lame. But you can come up with great ways to use the magnets and chains to do things much easier.

Here's my kit:

View attachment 28427



Threading the bullet magnet onto the end of fish sticks is a great way to pickup a chain or another magnet from a far distance, then pull a drag line in with it. 

One thing I use the Magnepull roller for is pulling a drag line across an entire basement, I've gone 60' before just dragging it down the drywall. There's a million different things you can do with a good setup.


----------



## GEORGE D

Let me know how those work out chewy, love me some wiha, felo, wera drivers but know nothing about cutters.


----------



## chewy

Got some T handles today.


----------



## Jlarson

Bondhus T's are awesome, best ones out there.


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> Bondhus T's are awesome, best ones out there.


Cool, Id been using a shifter on my regular allen keys to bolt lugs onto breakers, hopefully these will be easier.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Got some T handles today.



Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power

I_get_shocked said:


> Picked this up at a pawn shop for $15


I swear that I can remember the smell of the plastic on those. It was at least 30 years since I have used one.


----------



## HackWork

chewy said:


> Got some T handles today.


I just bought a set up those. Only I got the SEA ones and without the ball ends.

Heavy bastards. And they're cheap on Amazon for what is supposed to be top of the line.

10 piece set with stand for under $30: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012WYEC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jlarson

HackWork said:


> Heavy bastards.


The 3/8" makes a good hammer too.


----------



## Wirenuting

jrannis said:


> I swear that I can remember the smell of the plastic on those. It was at least 30 years since I have used one.


That's a great find. I haven't seen that type of roll top case before. Have you opened it up to see if the batteries leaked all over?


----------



## electro916

Grabbed this for $1 at a yard sale. The leads were dry rotted. Nothing some new motor lead and solder can't fix. I put the new leads on and left the old probes. Anyone have any idea on the date of manufacture for this?


----------



## Voltage Hazard

electro916 said:


> Grabbed this for $1 at a yard sale. The leads were dry rotted. Nothing some new motor lead and solder can't fix. I put the new leads on and left the old probes. Anyone have any idea on the date of manufacture for this?


Does that have a metal body, or plastic?

Nice find!!!


----------



## electro916

Voltage Hazard said:


> Does that have a metal body, or plastic?
> 
> Nice find!!!



Its plastic, but I have never seen one with the open slot for the plunger indicator. Me thinks its pretty old. I couldn't get the dollar out of my pocket quick enough.

I have it in front of me...its pretty beefy I think it may have a bakalite body.


----------



## JoeKP

electro916 said:


> Grabbed this for $1 at a yard sale. The leads were dry rotted. Nothing some new motor lead and solder can't fix. I put the new leads on and left the old probes. Anyone have any idea on the date of manufacture for this?


Dad and I have the same one. Mine is missing. His both probes broke off he just has the wires stripped.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

electro916 said:


> I couldn't get the dollar out of my pocket quick enough.


I would have done the same.


----------



## varmit

electro916 said:


> Grabbed this for $1 at a yard sale. The leads were dry rotted. Nothing some new motor lead and solder can't fix. I put the new leads on and left the old probes. Anyone have any idea on the date of manufacture for this?


Made mid 1960s and earlier. I have one, that my dad bought new, that is the same except there is a clear "window" over the plunger. I don't use this one any more. It is in my museum box.


----------



## chewy

The Friday BBQ lunches at the supply house are getting expensive...


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> I just bought a set up those. Only I got the SEA ones and without the ball ends.
> 
> Heavy bastards. And they're cheap on Amazon for what is supposed to be top of the line.
> 
> 10 piece set with stand for under $30: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012WYEC/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


**** it, I wish I had looked these up online before I purchased mine... $145 NZD from one of our bigbox type stores.


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> The Friday BBQ lunches at the supply house are getting expensive...


The price on Wiha stuff has fallen through the fall though. 2 years ago I paid $120 for that pair of pliers, yet I've seen them in trade mags for $50 lately. Screwdriver sets are very cheap too.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> The price on Wiha stuff has fallen through the fall though. 2 years ago I paid $120 for that pair of pliers, yet I've seen them in trade mags for $50 lately. Screwdriver sets are very cheap too.


Yeah, I can get a set of Wihas for about $50 if the guy cuts me a deal, paid $86 for these.


----------



## zwodubber

Got the last Knipex Lowes had. $9.61 marked down from $36.

I remember paying $28 for my comfort grips almost a year ago...


----------



## GEORGE D

Couple new items....



















Maxis 3000 and T&B crimper. Picked both up from a retired EC for $400.


----------



## heavysparky

some new stuff from Lowes. got all this for $ 35.22

They had ground rod clamps 2 for 48 cents

The 1inch emt bender with handle was $ 20.19


----------



## Marcus

Anyone use adjustable torque drivers? I'm looking at a set of either Wera or Wiha, wera do a VDE handle one and also a set with a couple of different torque heads. Just wondering if anyone uses them?


----------



## denny3992

heavysparky said:


> some new stuff from Lowes. got all this for $ 35.22
> 
> They had ground rod clamps 2 for 48 cents
> 
> The 1inch emt bender with handle was $ 20.19


Wouldn't give u $1 for 1000 red and yellow wnuts


----------



## Big John

GEORGE D said:


> ...Maxis 3000 and T&B crimper. Picked both up from a retired EC for $400.


 Never seen a color-keyed crimper that small. What size barrels does it do?


----------



## GEORGE D

Big John said:


> Never seen a color-keyed crimper that small. What size barrels does it do?


Not sure yet John, haven't had a chance to use it. I'll look at it when I get home and let you know.


----------



## GEORGE D

Big John said:


> Never seen a color-keyed crimper that small. What size barrels does it do?


It's good for #8-1/0.


----------



## cdnelectrician

chewy said:


> The Friday BBQ lunches at the supply house are getting expensive...


Chewy, where are those wiha's made? I bought some of their pliers that were made in Switzerland absolutely top notch stuff. But now wiha changed vendors and the swiss pliers are no longer available


----------



## chewy

cdnelectrician said:


> Chewy, where are those wiha's made? I bought some of their pliers that were made in Switzerland absolutely top notch stuff. But now wiha changed vendors and the swiss pliers are no longer available


These ones are Swiss made, I like them so far, I did cut the handles down to get rid of that bump and have just put some tape on the bare steel so they fit into my pouch.


----------



## Ozzy1990

My first fluke, Lowes had it on clearance for $35:thumbsup:


----------



## Grogan14

Ozzy1990 said:


> My first fluke, Lowes had it on clearance for $35:thumbsup:


Nice. Got it for the same price myself.


----------



## HARRY304E

Ozzy1990 said:


> My first fluke, Lowes had it on clearance for $35:thumbsup:


Good catch...:thumbup:


----------



## Punch

Picked up a rack a tiers wire stripper, pretty badass


----------



## GEORGE D

Punch said:


> Picked up a rack a tiers wire stripper, pretty badass


What'd that set you back?


----------



## Punch

george d said:


> what'd that set you back?


$350


----------



## Wirenuting

I just picked up my new bucket truck.


----------



## jaym812

Wirenuting said:


> I just picked up my new bucket truck.


where you get that at i want to pick one for my son


----------



## Wirenuting

jaym812 said:


> where you get that at i want to pick one for my son


It was at Costco in Illinois.. I think it was listed at $15 or $20.. 
I didn't really get one, but it looked cool.


----------



## Wirenuting

jaym812 said:


> where you get that at i want to pick one for my son


Here is the original picture.. They had several different types of Tonka's, so maybe Toy'R Us might have it also..


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> I just picked up my new bucket truck.


Tonka. Good brand. Same as my truck. Lol


----------



## HARRY304E

Punch said:


> Picked up a rack a tiers wire stripper, pretty badass
> View attachment 28611


Nice....:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting

New HF AC Gage's for 134a. $49
Just used them on my sons truck. 

And the 1" bender & Fluke T+ from Lowel's.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Fluke 113 on super-mega-ultra closeout from Lowe's. Originally 125, paid 19 bucks!!
Klein D234-6 pliers from a guy on Garage Journal
Klein 624 3 in 1 tapping tool from Cripe Distributing


----------



## Rochsolid

My first knipex tools. Had a buddy In the states and got these for me on the cheap cheap! 50$ each up here I paid 26$ for both!


----------



## uconduit

Rochsolid said:


> My first knipex tools. Had a buddy In the states and got these for me on the cheap cheap! 50$ each up here I paid 26$ for both!


Some people just _LOVE_ those knipex pliers.


----------



## jordandunlop

Just got my new holesaw kit! Cant wait to use it.


----------



## HackWork

Forget the holesaws, save up for a KO set, much cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> Forget the holesaws, save up for a KO set, much cleaner :thumbsup:


Like this? 

http://machineryhouse.co.nz/P020


----------



## chewy

New 24" wrench


----------



## zwodubber

Quad back from shop, needed piston so had it bored over. $500 total investment runs like a champ now


----------



## HARRY304E

jordandunlop said:


> Just got my new holesaw kit! Cant wait to use it.


Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy

Wirenuting said:


> New HF AC Gage's for 134a. $49
> Just used them on my sons truck.
> 
> And the 1" bender & Fluke T+ from Lowel's.


Have a similar set of gauges, didn't buy them from HF though. Damn low pressure valve handle stripped right away.


----------



## Wirenuting

crazyboy said:


> Have a similar set of gauges, didn't buy them from HF though. Damn low pressure valve handle stripped right away.


I was using a cheaply LP gage with a piercing valve. You know the type that is used on a 12oz can. 
Well I bought the set because the piercing valve body split just after I put it on a new can. Blew the whole can in one quick poof. LoL

I know they are cheap, but as often as I need them they are worth the price.


----------



## HDPro

jordandunlop said:


> Just got my new holesaw kit! Cant wait to use it.


I bought a greenlee set. Ended up being pretty disappointed in it. Returned it and bought the Lennox. Found the saws didn't hold up very well. (And I'm not rough on my tools.)


----------



## wendon

Wirenuting said:


> I was using a cheaply LP gage with a piercing valve. You know the type that is used on a 12oz can.
> Well I bought the set because the piercing valve body split just after I put it on a new can. Blew the whole can in one quick poof. LoL
> 
> I know they are cheap, but as often as I need them they are worth the price.


Just buy it in a 30 lb can. That will charge a lot of your relatives auto AC's
I've prefer Yellow Jacket myself.


----------



## chewy

Just got these off of our version of Ebay for $60.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Just got these off of our version of Ebay for $60.


I like those. I have a greenlee pair somewhere


----------



## Wirenuting

wendon said:


> Just buy it in a 30 lb can. That will charge a lot of your relatives auto AC's
> I've prefer Yellow Jacket myself.


A 30# can would last 20 years. I would hope to be retired and feeble minded by then. 
I had a 30# of 22 & it lasted 25 years. Kinda shows how often I needed it. 
I like Yellow also, w/the shut off at the ends of the hoses.


----------



## chewy

Just got a Wera Koloss for $55... why not?


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Just got a Wera Koloss for $55... why not?


I'm waiting for the day I could justify picking one up, don't see it happening anytime soon...

But for that price, sign me up!


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I'm waiting for the day I could justify picking one up, don't see it happening anytime soon...
> 
> But for that price, sign me up!


Same guy I saw had it for $189 a year ago, obvisouly couldnt shift it.


----------



## denny3992

jeffmoss26 said:


> Fluke 113 on super-mega-ultra closeout from Lowe's. Originally 125, paid 19 bucks!!
> Klein D234-6 pliers from a guy on Garage Journal
> Klein 624 3 in 1 tapping tool from Cripe Distributing
> 
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...88-1328-000000632755E053_zps13523c4e.jpg.html


What are thise pliers for?


----------



## chewy

denny3992 said:


> What are thise pliers for?


Scotchlocks.


----------



## Going_Commando

I bought one of these:


I'm not sure why. :laughing: $60 for the bare tool on amazon. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

Going_Commando said:


> I bought one of these:
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/IMG_20130905_191929_zps56fae2b0.jpg.html
> 
> I'm not sure why. :laughing: $60 for the bare tool on amazon. :thumbup:


I paid 60 for tool battery and charger at a pawn shop. Great deal


----------



## TOOL_5150

chewy said:


> 2 more tough boxes and a new label maker.


Since you have had these for a while now, do you still like them???


----------



## LARMGUY

HackWork said:


> Forget the holesaws, save up for a KO set, much cleaner :thumbsup:


Gotta have a hole to put those through.


----------



## HackWork

LARMGUY said:


> Gotta have a hole to put those through.


Thanks


----------



## papaotis

chewy said:


> New 24" wrench


 have one those thats probly 70 + years old. cant hardly lift the thing, and fortunately, dont need to!:laughing:


----------



## chewy

papaotis said:


> have one those thats probly 70 + years old. cant hardly lift the thing, and fortunately, dont need to!:laughing:


Yeah its a pig but its been very useful for removing the glands on old armored cable going into the panels that were torqued down in 1993 and have been through a large explosion.


----------



## chewy

Got my cotton overalls with non conductive zips and fastenings supplied by company today.









Picked up one of these today, surprised at how strong the magnet is actually compared to the magnetic komelon.


----------



## chewy

TOOL_5150 said:


> Since you have had these for a while now, do you still like them???


Yep, theyre great thinking about getting a few more.


----------



## michael3

Going_Commando said:


> I bought one of these:
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/IMG_20130905_191929_zps56fae2b0.jpg.html
> 
> I'm not sure why. :laughing: $60 for the bare tool on amazon. :thumbup:


Love a mini drill. I have the Bosch. Saves my hands and thumbs.


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> Picked up one of these today, surprised at how strong the magnet is actually compared to the magnetic komelon.


I have never seen one of those Stanley tapes with the magnet in the end! I'm currently looking for a non-conductive tape for switchyard work. Making do with the fold-out ruler for now.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> I have never seen one of those Stanley tapes with the magnet in the end! I'm currently looking for a non-conductive tape for switchyard work. Making do with the fold-out ruler for now.


Yeah its good, picks up dropped screwdrivers no problem.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> I have never seen one of those Stanley tapes with the magnet in the end! I'm currently looking for a non-conductive tape for switchyard work. Making do with the fold-out ruler for now.


Yeah its good, picks up dropped screwdrivers no problem.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Got my cotton overalls with non conductive zips and fastenings supplied by company today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one of these today, surprised at how strong the magnet is actually compared to the magnetic komelon.



Nice tape...


Get some black die for that uniform....:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando

michael3 said:


> Love a mini drill. I have the Bosch. Saves my hands and thumbs.


I freaking love the thing. I used it today doing some electrical demo taking out screws in EMT clips, box screws, even 2" long straight blade wood screws in some trough, and it worked like a boss. Also used it to drive in some #12 screws in EMT clips where I would normally bust out the impact driver, and it zipped them right in. I like how it has adjustable torque, so I can use it for more delicate applications and it will clutch out without breaking anything, unlike my m18 fuel impact. On top of all at, it is super light. Some of the best $60 I've ever spent.


----------



## TGGT

Going_Commando said:


> I freaking love the thing. I used it today doing some electrical demo taking out screws in EMT clips, box screws, even 2" long straight blade wood screws in some trough, and it worked like a boss. Also used it to drive in some #12 screws in EMT clips where I would normally bust out the impact driver, and it zipped them right in. I like how it has adjustable torque, so I can use it for more delicate applications and it will clutch out without breaking anything, unlike my m18 fuel impact. On top of all at, it is super light. Some of the best $60 I've ever spent.


Your M18 fuel impact has 3 speeds. Speed 1 should be fine for "delicate work".

I leave it on 3 and just go light on the trigger personally.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> I freaking love the thing. I used it today doing some electrical demo taking out screws in EMT clips, box screws, even 2" long straight blade wood screws in some trough, and it worked like a boss. Also used it to drive in some #12 screws in EMT clips where I would normally bust out the impact driver, and it zipped them right in. I like how it has adjustable torque, so I can use it for more delicate applications and it will clutch out without breaking anything, unlike my m18 fuel impact. On top of all at, it is super light. Some of the best $60 I've ever spent.


I like my Milwaukee M12 drill, but I have the one with the normal chuck. That helps because I always find myself needing various bits, from tiny 1/16" feeler bits to 3/4 paddles. 

If the gun only had the 1/4" quick chuck like your's, then I'd rather have it be the M12 impact gun. I like impact guns even for delicate stuff, I use a 12V impacts on receptacles and switches often. I like the way impacts never cam out of phillips screws.


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice tape...
> 
> Get some black die for that uniform....:whistling2:


It will be black if we change another blown up main distribution board, haha.


----------



## uconduit

It's funny, I keep seeing non-US construction workers wear coveralls where we in the US wear overalls. It's like whenever I work with someone from Italy or Germany or something they come to work looking like an auto mechanic in coveralls and I show up looking like a farmer in some overalls. I guess it's a cultural thing though petrochem requires coveralls though...


----------



## Going_Commando

HackWork said:


> I like my Milwaukee M12 drill, but I have the one with the normal chuck. That helps because I always find myself needing various bits, from tiny 1/16" feeler bits to 3/4 paddles.
> 
> If the gun only had the 1/4" quick chuck like your's, then I'd rather have it be the M12 impact gun. I like impact guns even for delicate stuff, I use a 12V impacts on receptacles and switches often. I like the way impacts never cam out of phillips screws.


Do you even square drive bro? :laughing:

I see your point, and use my m18 impact all the time. I wanted something lightweight to save my wrists a bit more without having to lug around that much weight. From playing with the m12 impact it weighs almost as much as the m18 impact, so it kinda defeats the purpose. The m12 driver is super light, and means I don't have to use a screwdriver as much, and also don't have to carry around an 18v impact to drive in device screws and crap. I am doing more electrical construction work lately, so that means lots of devicing and the like, so a #1 square drive bit in the m12 driver should be the bee's knees for that work. The driver is no replacement for the m18 fuel gear, but is a nice addition, and uses the same batteries as my m12 multi-tool, so that makes me a happy camper. :thumbup:

Does Milwaukee make an m18 sawzall or only that stupid Hackzall thing? I have used one of those a couple times and hate it, so I am still using my Ridgid 18v X4 sawzall, but it is a pain because I am down to having only 1 good Ridgid battery, and don't really want to buy any more for that 1 tool. An m18 Fuel sawzall would be boss, and is what I really want. Guess I'll go to google to find out.


----------



## chewy

uconduit said:


> It's funny, I keep seeing non-US construction workers wear coveralls where we in the US wear overalls. It's like whenever I work with someone from Italy or Germany or something they come to work looking like an auto mechanic in coveralls and I show up looking like a farmer in some overalls. I guess it's a cultural thing though petrochem requires coveralls though...


Those are just for working near electrical hazards, Im wearing company polo and logger jeans cut into shorts at the moment.


----------



## Going_Commando

chewy said:


> Those are just for working near electrical hazards, Im wearing company polo and *logger jeans cut into shorts* at the moment.


Meowww. 

:laughing:

Stay classy bro. :laughing:


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> Those are just for working near electrical hazards, Im wearing company polo and logger jeans cut into shorts at the moment.


Don't you have a long sleeve policy? Most companies & sites over here make you wear day/night hi vis and long sleeves. All cotton & no polyester or nylon. I'm in HV & EHV now so everything has to be 210 gsm cotton & merino wool. Even our beanies have to be wool.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Don't you have a long sleeve policy? Most companies & sites over here make you wear day/night hi vis and long sleeves. All cotton & no polyester or nylon. I'm in HV & EHV now so everything has to be 210 gsm cotton & merino wool. Even our beanies have to be wool.


Nah my company polo is %100 polyester hiviz.


----------



## jefft110

Going_Commando said:


> Does Milwaukee make an m18 sawzall or only that stupid Hackzall thing? I have used one of those a couple times and hate it, so I am still using my Ridgid 18v X4 sawzall, but it is a pain because I am down to having only 1 good Ridgid battery, and don't really want to buy any more for that 1 tool. An m18 Fuel sawzall would be boss, and is what I really want. Guess I'll go to google to find out.


I believe they do, but you're the 1st person I've heard say that they didn't like the m18 hackzall. 

I get asked all the time by other trades if they can try it out and it's always "man, I have to get one of these" afterwords.


----------



## TGGT

HackWork said:


> I like my Milwaukee M12 drill, but I have the one with the normal chuck. That helps because I always find myself needing various bits, from tiny 1/16" feeler bits to 3/4 paddles.
> 
> If the gun only had the 1/4" quick chuck like your's, then I'd rather have it be the M12 impact gun. I like impact guns even for delicate stuff, I use a 12V impacts on receptacles and switches often. I like the way impacts never cam out of phillips screws.


Speaking of impacts, I noticed some older electricians don't seem to understand the difference between a hammer drill and an impact driver.

Just the other day I went up to a guy and asked him if he had one.

"No, but the drills have a hammer function."

"Yeah, well no, but I don't need that...impact drivers don't actually...(2nd guessing giving tool lesson to an old timer)...think I'll go check the other gangbox..."

I had one guy tell me that his drill had an impact function just didn't have as much torque. He was referring to the clutch setting.

Another older guy tossed my baby bosch impact at me and told me it was junk because it broke the head on the screws he was driving. He thought that loud clack was a clutch.

It makes me wonder how many guys put on the hammer function on a drill in an attempt to accomplish what an impact driver does.


----------



## HackWork

TGGT said:


> Speaking of impacts, I noticed some older electricians don't seem to understand the difference between a hammer drill and an impact driver.
> 
> Just the other day I went up to a guy and asked him if he had one.
> 
> "No, but the drills have a hammer function."
> 
> "Yeah, well no, but I don't need that...impact drivers don't actually...(2nd guessing giving tool lesson to an old timer)...think I'll go check the other gangbox..."
> 
> I had one guy tell me that his drill had an impact function just didn't have as much torque. He was referring to the clutch setting.
> 
> Another older guy tossed my baby bosch impact at me and told me it was junk because it broke the head on the screws he was driving. He thought that loud clack was a clutch.
> 
> It makes me wonder how many guys put on the hammer function on a drill in an attempt to accomplish what an impact driver does.


I've been there :thumbup::laughing:

The best way to explain to an old dog what an impact gun is versus a hammer drill is to tell them that its like hitting a socket wrench with a hammer to loosen a nut. The impact is rotational and not forward.


----------



## Jlarson

Watching a guy use hammer mode to drive screws is funny. The figure it out quick when the bit goes away. :lol:


----------



## michael3

HackWork said:


> I've been there :thumbup::laughing:
> 
> The best way to explain to an old dog what an impact gun is versus a hammer drill is to tell them that its like hitting a socket wrench with a hammer to loosen a nut. The impact is rotational and not forward.


I had an old dog tell me my drill was broken. He didn't know bit was an impact.

I let him try it. First he said it was light then he nearly broke his wrist.

Then respected it and wanted one for himself.


----------



## michael3

I like em. First set of Wiha other than a tamper proof set with driver. The handles are great.


----------



## ND80

*New toy*

Just got it today in the mail.









And just a rant, I love how they give you a shipping number to fed ex so fed ex can tell you they put it in the mail "USPS".......


----------



## jeffmoss26

Kershaw leeks are my favorite knife. I have 5 or 6 of em.


----------



## SEREMan2000

Kershaw makes a nice knife. Kershaw has a US factory branch called Zero Tolerance. That is a sweat blade. I have a ZT 0301ST for my everyday carry. I feel baked without it.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I'm carrying a Leek right now (and every day)


----------



## cdnelectrician

SEREMan2000 said:


> Kershaw makes a nice knife. Kershaw has a US factory branch called Zero Tolerance. That is a sweat blade. I have a ZT 0301ST for my everyday carry. I feel baked without it.


ZT makes awesome knives! I have an 0550


----------



## ND80

Yea like it so far very well built. 

Have to get use to the lock and the spring assist though...


----------



## PetrosA

Can someone explain to me why I should carry a $300 pocket knife to work with me? All my Knipex pliers, *****, needlenose and Cobras don't cost that much


----------



## jeffmoss26

Kershaw leeks cost 45 bucks...lol


----------



## PetrosA

jeffmoss26 said:


> Kershaw leeks cost 45 bucks...lol


The ZT 0301ST costs $300 lol

I've used $7 Fastenal knives which held up really well, now I carry a $35 Kershaw, but it sucks when they fall into a wall or someplace you can't retrieve them from.


----------



## michael3

PetrosA said:


> Can someone explain to me why I should carry a $300 pocket knife to work with me? All my Knipex pliers, *****, needlenose and Cobras don't cost that much


$300 knife. No way.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Here is what I carry...



Gerber LST Ultralight, $14.95


----------



## SEREMan2000

This is the ZT0301ST. Worth every penny.


----------



## cdnelectrician

michael3 said:


> $300 knife. No way.


I happen to collect knives, it's a hobby. I do not carry an expensive knife at work though, usually just a Cold Steel American Lawman or a Spyderco. The craftsmanship on some of the more expensive knives is amazing.


----------



## thoenew

cdnelectrician said:


> I happen to collect knives, it's a hobby. I do not carry an expensive knife at work though, usually just a Cold Steel American Lawman or a Spyderco. The craftsmanship on some of the more expensive knives is amazing.


I also agree and also collect knives.

I've got a few Benchmades and other nice knives. There is definitely a quality difference with the price jump.


----------



## JoeKP

thoenew said:


> I also agree and also collect knives.
> 
> I've got a few Benchmades and other nice knives. There is definitely a quality difference with the price jump.


I have 2 swords. A butterfly knife and a handful of switchblades. Does that count. Lol


----------



## PetrosA

I've seen a few $300 knives I'd love to own, like the Al Mar Mini SERE 2000 which felt amazing in the hand. Rock solid with no wobble to the blade, but definitely made for special forces guys on shore leave with 10 months of paychecks to spend on dumb stuff


----------



## LARMGUY

JoeKP said:


> I have 2 swords. A butterfly knife and a handful of switchblades. Does that count. Lol


If I owned a butterfly knife I wouldn't own fingers.

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## SEREMan2000

The Al Mar SERE 2000 is a nice knife also. I retired mine after getting the ZT.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Anyone seen these Klein combo packs in HD for $50?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-5-Piece-Electrician-s-Starter-Tool-Kit-92905/202930048










Everything says Made in USA. Thought $50 was a good price for some back up tools.


----------



## Going_Commando

JoeKP said:


> I have 2 swords. A butterfly knife and a handful of switchblades. Does that count. Lol


Of course you do.


----------



## cotes17

Just picked up my new set of screwdrivers! Hope there as good as everyone says


----------



## cotes17

Got them for $5 cheaper than then non insulated set so thought I might as well get them and use them for everyday use and even if the insulation wears off, I was going to get the non insulated set anyways so it's a bonus. Is there a difference in strength between the insulated and the non insulated set or are they the same? And Does anyone know how the #2 Robertson holds up to normal use?


----------



## Big John

JoeKP said:


> I have 2 swords. A butterfly knife and a handful of switchblades. Does that count. Lol


 :lol: I'll admit I've had some butterfly knives. Mostly because they looked real flashy when you whipped that that thing out. 

Someone was telling me it's apparently legal in Maine to buy switchblades, but I haven't noticed them for sale yet.


----------



## PetrosA

cotes17 said:


> Got them for $5 cheaper than then non insulated set so thought I might as well get them and use them for everyday use and even if the insulation wears off, I was going to get the non insulated set anyways so it's a bonus. Is there a difference in strength between the insulated and the non insulated set or are they the same? And Does anyone know how the #2 Robertson holds up to normal use?


I have never had a Wiha break on me. The medium straight can be bent if used for prying, but that's normal. The main reasons I replace mine on a somewhat regular basis is that the #2 Phillips wears down eventually and the insulation starts looking nasty from scrapes in panels, beating etc. Enjoy yours!


----------



## JoeKP

cotes17 said:


> Got them for $5 cheaper than then non insulated set so thought I might as well get them and use them for everyday use and even if the insulation wears off, I was going to get the non insulated set anyways so it's a bonus. Is there a difference in strength between the insulated and the non insulated set or are they the same? And Does anyone know how the #2 Robertson holds up to normal use?


My set works great. No problems yet!


----------



## JoeKP

PetrosA said:


> I have never had a Wiha break on me. The medium straight can be bent if used for prying, but that's normal. The main reasons I replace mine on a somewhat regular basis is that the #2 Phillips wears down eventually and the insulation starts looking nasty from scrapes in panels, beating etc. Enjoy yours!


Does Wiha have the free replacement like craftsman tools?


----------



## SEREMan2000

I use to buy Craftsman Pro. Until I noticed all of their stuff is made in China now.


----------



## eperez631

So far I like it it's strong for a 12v


----------



## HARRY304E

Looks like a big hooter..:laughing:


----------



## michael3

eperez631 said:


> So far I like it it's strong for a 12v


Nice, u gotta have a mini screw gun


----------



## TGGT

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like a big hooter..:laughing:


That would be handy for drilling metal from below. I usually rig something up to keep the hot shavings and oil from splattering all over me if I don't have long sleeves on.


----------



## HackWork

That drillers dust bowl works excellent, I've drilled out about 25 holes with it without a spec of dust falling thru, it really works well. BUT, I've heard that the red plastic piece breaks easily and then it's worthless. It used to be metal but they changed it. That is where your drill is spinning so it it catches it is toast.

We'll see how long I get out of it, it's already paid for itself, tho.

TGGT, I wonder how hot metal shavings would treat it. One of the cool things is being able to see thru it, but that won't last too long if it gets melted from all the shavings.


----------



## TGGT

HackWork said:


> That drillers dust bowl works excellent, I've drilled out about 25 holes with it without a spec of dust falling thru, it really works well. BUT, I've heard that the red plastic piece breaks easily and then it's worthless. It used to be metal but they changed it. That is where your drill is spinning so it it catches it is toast.
> 
> We'll see how long I get out of it, it's already paid for itself, tho.
> 
> TGGT, I wonder how hot metal shavings would treat it. One of the cool things is being able to see thru it, but that won't last too long if it gets melted from all the shavings.


Didn't really think about that, maybe get an old towel or rag to line the inside of it?

I guess it's main function is (drywall) dust mitigation, something I don't deal with as often.


----------



## HackWork

I think it was like $22 so who cares if you burn it up.


----------



## HDPro

HackWork said:


> I think it was like $22 so who cares if you burn it up.


What did you find it? In store, or online?


----------



## HARRY304E

HDPro said:


> What did you find it? In store, or online?


Granite City Electric supply in Boston,,$31 with the TAX


----------



## HackWork

HDPro said:


> What did you find it? In store, or online?


If you're not interested in taking the ride to Boston like Harry suggests, you could get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Produc...1379381454&sr=8-1&keywords=Dust+bowl+drillers


----------



## HARRY304E

HackWork said:


> If you're not interested in taking the ride to Boston like Harry suggests, you could get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Produc...1379381454&sr=8-1&keywords=Dust+bowl+drillers


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HDPro

Hmmm.....6.5 hr ride plus expenses into the communist state of MA, or order from amazon.....decisions, decisions......:laughing:


----------



## st0mps

cordless rotary... impact....screw gun...


----------



## HARRY304E

HDPro said:


> Hmmm.....6.5 hr ride plus expenses into the communist state of MA, or order from amazon.....decisions, decisions......:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Zog

Picked up my new box truck last night, 2500 lb hydralic lift gate is going to come in handy for lifting my test set in an out of the truck.


----------



## svh19044

HackWork said:


> That drillers dust bowl works excellent, I've drilled out about 25 holes with it without a spec of dust falling thru, it really works well. BUT, I've heard that the red plastic piece breaks easily and then it's worthless. It used to be metal but they changed it. That is where your drill is spinning so it it catches it is toast.
> 
> We'll see how long I get out of it, it's already paid for itself, tho.
> 
> TGGT, I wonder how hot metal shavings would treat it. One of the cool things is being able to see thru it, but that won't last too long if it gets melted from all the shavings.


The older metal ones failed quite often. I have drilled hundreds if not thousands of holes with the plastic bushing dust bowls without failure. And if it does break, it's a cheap replacement.

I still prefer my Lightolier light cutter over the dust bowl though. But for plaster ceilings, the dust bowl with a carbide grit hole saw is the winner (or wood).


----------



## HARRY304E

Zog said:


> Picked up my new box truck last night, 2500 lb hydralic lift gate is going to come in handy for lifting my test set in an out of the truck.



Nice rig..:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando

Zog said:


> Picked up my new box truck last night, 2500 lb hydralic lift gate is going to come in handy for lifting my test set in an out of the truck.


Daaang. That is a nice truck! That lift gate would be sweet!


----------



## chewy

The big box stopped selling Bahco and has got these in as replacements to my favorite, have to see how it goes.


I also bought a drill index and an auger extension kit, I want to put a GPO on my side of the bed for a mobile phone charger. Why do the crappy drill bits tend to come with the best metal drill indexes but the better drill bits come with plastic crap indexes I wonder.


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> The big box stopped selling Bahco and has got these in as replacements to my favorite, have to see how it goes.


Do you go through hacksaw frames frequently? You make it sound like you buy them fairly regularly.



chewy said:


> Why do the crappy drill bits tend to come with the best metal drill indexes but the better drill bits come with plastic crap indexes I wonder.


Did you end up buy both? Therein lies your answer... :jester:


----------



## chewy

Demac said:


> Do you go through hacksaw frames frequently? You make it sound like you buy them fairly regularly.
> 
> Did you end up buy both? Therein lies your answer... :jester:


Ive been through 4 in my lifetime.


----------



## Bst

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like a big hooter..:laughing:


You can cut a cheap basketball in half and you end up with two dust bowls for the price of one. They work great


----------



## HDPro

Bst said:


> You can cut a cheap basketball in half and you end up with two dust bowls for the price of one. They work great


Full size or the small mini ones?


----------



## JoeKP

HDPro said:


> Full size or the small mini ones?


Depends on which hole saw you wanna use


----------



## Wirenuting

10 in 1 Ratcheting screwdriver. 
But for the price I'll use it to stir coffee when needed.


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> 10 in 1 Ratcheting screwdriver.
> But for the price I'll use it to stir coffee when needed.


:laughing:

That shifter makes me lough....:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing: That shifter makes me lough....:laughing:


It came out of my wife's van. The grand kids said it belonged in the jeep with the hand grenade.


----------



## HARRY304E

Wirenuting said:


> It came out of my wife's van. The grand kids said it belonged in the jeep with the hand grenade.


Don't hit any big bumps with that....:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

HARRY304E said:


> Don't hit any big bumps with that....:laughing:


Your right, I might get in trouble if I get the jeep dirty. 

The grenade is a WW2 practice one. It even had the fired squid in it when I got it. I had thought it would have just been a cheap copy. But I was surprised it wasn't.


----------



## JoeKP

Here's my new toy. Just needs a little tlc


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> Here's my new toy. Just needs a little tlc


 Nice rig,, to bad the hack in the pick up crashed your pictures. jk


Edit::: wait a second, you buy a used trailer, rebuild it from the ground up,, all to save $$$ and then you buy the rig???


----------



## Zog

Going_Commando said:


> Daaang. That is a nice truck! That lift gate would be sweet!


Only way to get my test set in and out.


----------



## Jlarson

IMO if you get a box truck it's got to have a lift gate, even if you don't need it all the time they come in damn handy. 

If you have big stuff on wheels they are invaluable.


----------



## HackWork

Jlarson said:


> IMO if you get a box truck it's got to have a lift gate, even if you don't need it all the time they come in damn handy.
> 
> If you have big stuff on wheels they are invaluable.


I worked out of a box truck with a thread and crap in it at a railroad station. I was too lazy to climb the ladder up and down so I used the liftgate. My own personal elevator.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> Nice rig,, to bad the hack in the pick up crashed your pictures. jk
> 
> Edit::: wait a second, you buy a used trailer, rebuild it from the ground up,, all to save $$$ and then you buy the rig???


What? You don't like racing?? 


It's not mine. My gramps friends that races needed somewhere to store it while the new transmition was getting ordered, and somwehrr to work on it without tying up a lift in the other garage. It's going back in tomorrow night. Ill snag some more pics.


----------



## Jlarson

HackWork said:


> I worked out of a box truck with a thread and crap in it at a railroad station. I was too lazy to climb the ladder up and down so I used the liftgate. My own personal elevator.


Yeah. Ours had pendants added on so it was easy. :laughing: made moving tig welders and gas bottles easy.


----------



## SEREMan2000

New tools paid for by the company.


----------



## chewy

Auto darkening is awesome, dont even have to lift this up while grinding or chipping.


----------



## Acadian9

Just bought this Wera #4 Square screwdriver yesterday.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Auto darkening is awesome, dont even have to lift this up while grinding or chipping.


Mine is auto darkening too. I love it.


----------



## Going_Commando

I want shiny new toys


----------



## JoeKP

Going_Commando said:


> I want shiny new toys


eBay!


----------



## zwodubber

Picked up a Fluke 381 on the way to work this morning. The flex probe and remote display are going to make the next few months much easier.

Put it to work right away on some panels and like it so far :thumbup:


----------



## Deep Cover

zwodubber said:


> Picked up a Fluke 381 on the way to work this morning. The flex probe and remote display are going to make the next few months much easier.
> 
> Put it to work right away on some panels and like it so far :thumbup:


I've been eyeing that model up, but can't drop the $350 without some recommendations.


----------



## EBFD6

zwodubber said:


> Picked up a Fluke 381 on the way to work this morning. The flex probe and remote display are going to make the next few months much easier.
> 
> Put it to work right away on some panels and like it so far :thumbup:


I have one. It's an awesome meter. They say the range for the wireless connection is like 30 feet or something, but I can tell you it works at much longer distances. Makes troubleshooting alone so much easier.


----------



## EBFD6

Deep Cover said:


> I've been eyeing that model up, but can't drop the $350 without some recommendations.


$350? You're about $100 off.


----------



## uconduit

Anyone have one of these?










metrix mtx 3282 (french)










gossen metrawatt (draenetz) 30m (german)


----------



## fanelle

No I want a gossen metrawatt but couldn't find a dealer. I was trying to buy the energy model.


----------



## uconduit

fanelle said:


> No I want a gossen metrawatt but couldn't find a dealer. I was trying to buy the energy model.


gossen metrawatt is sold as "Dranetz" in the US.


----------



## TGGT

JoeKP said:


> What? You don't like racing??
> 
> 
> It's not mine. My gramps friends that races needed somewhere to store it while the new transmition was getting ordered, and somwehrr to work on it without tying up a lift in the other garage. It's going back in tomorrow night. Ill snag some more pics.


Just bought an upgraded high pressure fuel pump:









This little guy is going to virtually eliminate any fueling limitations I ever expect to have on this car and I'll be able to tune for ethanol as soon as it's installed. 300HP is on the horizon.


----------



## btharmy

Finally made the leap to li-ion. I was going to go milwaukee until I found this kit on C.L. for $175.


----------



## Spunk#7

btharmy said:


> Finally made the leap to li-ion. I was going to go milwaukee until I found this kit on C.L. for $175.
> 
> View attachment 29711


 I've replaced all my cordless tools with 20v Dewalt tools,so far every thing has been outstanding. Nicest thing is you don't have to a bunch of extra batteries. The sawzall (Dewalt) is the biggest surprise for a great performer,I'd recommend a 4ah battery for it.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

TGGT said:


> Just bought an upgraded high pressure fuel pump:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy is going to virtually eliminate any fueling limitations I ever expect to have on this car and I'll be able to tune for ethanol as soon as it's installed. 300HP is on the horizon.


That does not look like a fuel pump. Looks like a valve spring checker.


----------



## TGGT

Ty Wrapp said:


> That does not look like a fuel pump. Looks like a valve spring checker.


It's a high pressure fuel pump for a direct injected engine. It's located on the engine. It is small, though. Just installed it this weekend.

There's a low pressure pump located in the gas tank like you find in most cars.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

TGGT said:


> It's a high pressure fuel pump for a direct injected engine. It's located on the engine. It is small, though. Just installed it this weekend.
> 
> There's a low pressure pump located in the gas tank like you find in most cars.


I'm confused...got a link for that part?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just got my new headlamp in the mail. 



















Here it is next to my flashlight.


----------



## Double G

*Knipex 13 82 200*

These came in the mail Friday. Had a chance to use them over the weekend and they were awesome!


----------



## LARMGUY

Ty Wrapp said:


> I'm confused...got a link for that part?





Ty Wrapp said:


> That does not look like a fuel pump. Looks like a valve spring checker.


 
Yeah it does, but it ain't.

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Autotech_FSI_High_Pressure_Fuel_Pump_Upgrade_Kit-463-0.html


----------



## JohnR

Double G said:


> These came in the mail Friday. Had a chance to use them over the weekend and they were awesome!


Model on that? looks interesting.


----------



## Double G

13 82 200
I really wanted the one that was spring loaded too but coundn't find them except in the insulated version.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The last thing that I need is more screwdrivers but I saw this at my local tool store and just couldn't say no.

So far I'm liking the phillips. It seems to fit screws much better than my soft touch #2 phillips.


----------



## RobRoy

My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


What happened to it?


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> What happened to it?


The side in the middle ripped at the stitching. My company buys me what I need, so I finally ordered a new one. I tried out the zip up style this time around. Three years of abuse, in the oil patches, I'd say it did a mighty fine job.:thumbup:


----------



## uconduit

Is that bag of Spitz part of your toolkit?


----------



## RobRoy

uconduit said:


> Is that bag of Spitz part of your toolkit?


Yes sir:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

Yesterday's new toy. 400$. All custom aluminum frame welded up. Honda goldwing 500 engine. Bins of spare parts. It's not finished. The guy became hard up for Money.


----------



## daveEM

- removed


----------



## Demac

JoeKP said:


> Yesterday's new toy. 400$. All custom aluminum frame welded up. Honda goldwing 500 engine. Bins of spare parts. It's not finished. The guy became hard up for Money.


This thing looks dangerous and could probably get someone hurt. I want one.


----------



## JoeKP

Demac said:


> This thing looks dangerous and could probably get someone hurt. I want one.


It's fun. We need to do some modifications. Can't get it out of second the shifter hits you in the leg.


----------



## papaotis

Demac said:


> This thing looks dangerous and could probably get someone hurt. I want one.


ME,TOO, ME,TOO:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> What happened to it?











Here's the ripped stitching....









I'm really liking the new bag. Here it is in action. :thumbsup:









Hiding all my nice tools.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 29966
> 
> 
> Here's the ripped stitching....
> 
> View attachment 29967
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the new bag. Here it is in action. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 29968
> 
> 
> Hiding all my nice tools.:thumbup:


Just don't forget where they are....:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Just don't forget where they are....:laughing:


Harry, you and I both know, my truck is full of goodies, and only a select few are worthy of going through my bins. :thumbup:


----------



## Abeyta87

Maybe its because im just a young warthog but im seeing a lot more toolbag type rigs than tool belts. Why is that? I have always just worn a belt. same with my pappy and my pappys pappy. Not that its bad just curious.


----------



## uconduit

Abeyta87 said:


> Maybe its because im just a young warthog but im seeing a lot more toolbag type rigs than tool belts. Why is that? I have always just worn a belt. same with my pappy and my pappys pappy. Not that its bad just curious.


I'm sure that a belt always starts out with good intentions. I mean it protects your pockets and speeds you way up because you have all the tools that you are going to need within reach at all times.

But after a while reality sets in and you realize you're carrying a lot of heavy steel tools that you rarely use. You're back hurts and you're no longer as fast the guys with 4 tools in his pocket.

Sometimes I see people with suspender belts and every imaginable tool dangling from them and I just think "one-man band".


----------



## Abeyta87

Your more right than you know unconduit.. seems every job I do I end up with a sawzall handle wrapped around a pair of my plier handles sticking out of my belt... its kind of inevitable. I do Have a tool tote that I carry most of my specialty tools when I need them. This is my setup, its still light and with those mountainsmith daypack straps makes it better on the back. But I will probably sooner rather than later resort to the setup most of you guys have on here and get some type of toolbag. Thanks unconduit


----------



## Acadian9

Only a handful of guys at work have a tool belt on at all times. Most just carry it around and set it on the ground when they're working.


----------



## Double G

This came Friday. Seems big enough for all my tools even when I'm rehabbing. Added on the tape holder with some rivets. Can still add bags if I need to.


----------



## Abeyta87

That tool vest is bad ass! :thumbsup: Nicely done.


----------



## papaotis

RobRoy said:


> My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


man, like the set up! but i noticed the hand knitted afghan in the background. i miss those since grandma died years ago and i dont have one anymore!


----------



## chewy

Nice little kit for the toolbox.


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> Nice little kit for the toolbox.


A very good brand to choose. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John

I still can't decide between the Veto LC and the Klein backpack. I'm gonna have to find one of the backpacks and play with it to see how sturdy it really seems.


----------



## RobRoy

papaotis said:


> man, like the set up! but i noticed the hand knitted afghan in the background. i miss those since grandma died years ago and i dont have one anymore!


The wife's mom retired recently, and we have tons of these. Even wash cloths, dishwashers, and the drink holder thingies. :blink::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chewy

This new surge makes me feel good.


----------



## gilbequick

chewy said:


> This new surge makes me feel good.


Ahh, the mighty Surge. Built like a tank, but too heavy for most for EDC, but great in the toolbox. I've had mine fur several years now, I still love it. 

My favorite is the Leatherman charge, followed by the Wave.


----------



## Double G

Few showed up this week thanks to garagejournal.com deals thread. Amazon loves me now. 

These were cheap at $34.55 and work awesome. 









These I picked up for $9.49


----------



## TGGT

Double G said:


> Few showed up this week thanks to garagejournal.com deals thread. Amazon loves me now.
> 
> These were cheap at $34.55 and work awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These I picked up for $9.49


Those cable cutters are great, but seriously not for any large copper. If you work with a lot of thin strand cable they'll do fine. One hard cut and they'll lose that fine edge. Then again at 10 bucks, who cares?


----------



## uconduit

chewy said:


> This new surge makes me feel good.


Can someone please answer this: Where in the world are Leathermans made?

I actually a promotional wave in my trunk.


----------



## Going_Commando

Big John said:


> I still can't decide between the Veto LC and the Klein backpack. I'm gonna have to find one of the backpacks and play with it to see how sturdy it really seems.


I have a buddy who is an HVAC tech and he has the Klein backpack, and the thing seemed pretty flaccid to me. My veto sits there with all the tools easy to get to, and his backpack just folded right over.


----------



## coil power

uconduit said:


> Can someone please answer this: Where in the world are Leathermans made?
> 
> I actually a promotional wave in my trunk.


Made in Oregon!:thumbup:


----------



## Big John

Going_Commando said:


> I have a buddy who is an HVAC tech and he has the Klein backpack, and the thing seemed pretty flaccid to me. My veto sits there with all the tools easy to get to, and his backpack just folded right over.


 That's pretty much my concern. I've looked at them briefly, but wasn't considering buying one at the time.


----------



## Ionspot

*Leatherman Tool Group*



uconduit said:


> Can someone please answer this: Where in the world are Leathermans made?




The 2+ acre facility is at
12106 NE Ainsworth Circle
Portland, Or 97220


Watch the 2.5 minute factory tour video (2.5 minutes).







or visit the factory, Wednesday's at 10 am for the 1 hour tour.




.


----------



## chewy

I got the extension handle for the koloss, not sure I'll need it. During our last switchgear changeover I was just going around doing a final check the panel at the bottom of the gear was tight and I sheared an M6 bolt off without even trying.


----------



## TGGT

chewy said:


> I got the extension handle for the koloss, not sure I'll need it. During our last switchgear changeover I was just going around doing a final check the panel at the bottom of the gear was tight and I sheared an M6 bolt off without even trying.


You might want to consider a torque wrench then.


----------



## electro916

Picked up the Klein backpack on Friday and loaded it up yesterday. I had to change the photocell on my post light today so I took a pic of it. 










Also picked up a Greenlee offset bender for $20.


----------



## joppy

That backpack is pretty neat, how much was it?


----------



## gilbequick

electro916 said:


> Also picked up a Greenlee offset bender for $20.


I'll give you $50 shipped for it!


----------



## HARRY304E

joppy said:


> That backpack is pretty neat, how much was it?



$74.... http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...=X&ei=4W5bUt71JvWn4AO01oEY&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQuSQ


Welcome aboard..:thumbup:




.


----------



## electro916

gilbequick said:


> I'll give you $50 shipped for it!



Sorry dude..not parting with this one.


----------



## uconduit

Do people actually use those offset benders?


----------



## HackWork

uconduit said:


> Do people actually use those offset benders?


I've used them when the contractor had them nearby. I'm not going to carry it around a large job with me, but when doing something for many days or weeks, such as a boiler room, having one setup near the vice could save time and energy and make all the box-sets nice and symmetrical.


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> $74....
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Got mine for $64 at our SH


----------



## electricmalone

electro916 said:


> Picked up the Klein backpack on Friday and loaded it up yesterday. I had to change the photocell on my post light today so I took a pic of it. Also picked up a Greenlee offset bender for $20.


How's the backpack working out? I'm always looking for a better way to transport tools...


----------



## electro916

electricmalone said:


> How's the backpack working out? I'm always looking for a better way to transport tools...



So far I love it. Its nice to sling it over your shoulder and have both hands free to carry material or cordless tools. I paid $68 and I think it was worth every penny. So far it seems to be made from quality material and stands on its own nicely.


----------



## Wirenuting

New Klein Rapi-drive screwdriver (We-Ke-We-Ke)
With 2in1 interchangeable bit. #67100

It is a 1/4" drive so you can use any standard bit. 

It is not magnetized but you can use the tool for magnetizing/de-magnetizing and it works good.


----------



## BBQ

Oh you did not buy that junk.:laughing:


I have the old straight blade version laying around somewhere.


----------



## Wirenuting

BBQ said:


> Oh you did not buy that junk.:laughing: I have the old straight blade version laying around somewhere.


Ya I got suckered into it. I also have an old strait blade and a newer Philips in my pouch at work. 
I couldn't help myself, I just had to know if it was worth it. 

I do think its broke,, it Doesn't go (We-Ke-We-Ke) as I used it. LoL


----------



## MattHelm

It isn't like I don't have enough awls, but it seems like there is never one in the right bag. Plus, it was an opportunity to try out Witte brand tools.

I got the crimper because I am going to be doing a bunch of uninsulated forks and wanted to use the listed tool this go round.


----------



## SteveBayshore

Wirenuting said:


> New Klein Rapi-drive screwdriver (We-Ke-We-Ke)


That's not one of those highly conductive gold, killer, wedding rings on your finger, is it?


----------



## Wirenuting

SteveBayshore said:


> That's not one of those highly conductive gold, killer, wedding rings on your finger, is it?


You mean the one with 3 inlaid diamonds?
No it's not a conductive killer. 
It's a finger skin remover for those days that I need to hang around.


----------



## TGGT

Hell my wedding band is made of silver.

I never wear it though, even when I'm not at work.


----------



## drspec

got these in today 

hope they live up to the hype


----------



## Going_Commando

Felo makes screwdrivers in 'Murica sizes right? Like 1/4", 3/16", etc and not just the commie metric system? Maybe? Puh-leeeeeeease!!!!!


----------



## JoeKP

MattHelm said:


> It isn't like I don't have enough awls, but it seems like there is never one in the right bag. Plus, it was an opportunity to try out Witte brand tools.
> 
> I got the crimper because I am going to be doing a bunch of uninsulated forks and wanted to use the listed tool this go round.


I have a pair of those. Havnt used them yet. Always use the crimper on my linesmans


----------



## TGGT

Channellock E338 *****.

It's their new ***** that put the joint closer to the cutting edge (like their lineman's).









415's: Smooth jaws, kind of a cheap alternative to knipex's larger plier wrench.


----------



## MattHelm

Not really a new toy, but I decided to change the style of the pins holding the spool EMT on my tea cart in place. Went from the clip style to the linchpin style.


----------



## 8V71

MattHelm said:


> Not really a new toy, but I decided to change the style of the pins holding the spool EMT on my tea cart in place. Went from the clip style to the linchpin style.


Tractor Supply?


----------



## MattHelm

8V71 said:


> Tractor Supply?


Yep.


----------



## m.b.0331

Wirenuting said:


> New Klein Rapi-drive screwdriver (We-Ke-We-Ke)
> With 2in1 interchangeable bit. #67100
> 
> It is a 1/4" drive so you can use any standard bit.
> 
> It is not magnetized but you can use the tool for magnetizing/de-magnetizing and it works good.


I bought that recently. Done some remodel jobs, a lot of devices to change out, and that screwdriver made the work go a little bit quicker. Of course, I still had to carry around regular Philips (to tighten the terminal screws) and flathead (to remove some stubborn screws) but that tool is definitely worth the $11 it cost.


----------



## HackWork

m.b.0331 said:


> I bought that recently. Done some remodel jobs, a lot of devices to change out, and that screwdriver made the work go a little bit quicker. Of course, I still had to carry around regular Philips (to tighten the terminal screws) and flathead (to remove some stubborn screws) but that tool is definitely worth the $11 it cost.


A little 12V impact gun will make the work go even quicker.


----------



## m.b.0331

No doubt it will. What do you have, the Milwaukee M12?

I thought about getting one of those but really needed an impact that could handle hole saws and drive self-tappers into hard metal. The company I work for supplies Dewalt drills and drivers, but I got tired of having to stop what I'm doing to look for or wait for a tool, and then having to dig through someone's bag to find the right bit. 

I ended up getting a Craftsman...this may seem blasphemous to those who swear by Milwaukee or Dewalt. The Craftsman, so far, does what I need it to do. I already had NiCad batteries for it too, and the 3 year service agreement covers those old batteries as well. It's heavier and uglier than the Dewalt or Milwaukee, but hey, it works for me.


----------



## HackWork

m.b.0331 said:


> No doubt it will. What do you have, the Milwaukee M12?


 Right now I have the Makita. It's a great little gun, one of the lightest. The new Milwaukee M12 Fuel is a beast, very powerful, but larger and heavier.


----------



## eperez631

Finally did the move from the Makita to Milwaukee ...


----------



## Ty Wrapp

I use one of these to install jacks. Small enough to fit easily in my tool pouch, light weight, 300 RPM, good battery life on a single charge.


----------



## chewy

Ty Wrapp said:


> I use one of these to install jacks. Small enough to fit easily in my tool pouch, light weight, 300 RPM, good battery life on a single charge.


Looks like something out of a nightstand.


----------



## Grogan14

With the purchase of the Fuel hammer drill / impact combo, HD is currently offering your choice of one of several non-Fuel M18 tools. Before they corrected it, I was able to order this set with a price mistake of $299, instead of $399, and got the angle grinder thrown in. 

I have the combo already, but couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## sethmeisterflash

I just scored all of this stuff for 40 bucks from some guy on CL! How do you think I did?


----------



## That_Dude

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 31179


A Logan, UT contractor helmet with a SC IBEW sticker on it. Now I've seen everything... :laughing:


----------



## HawkShock

sethmeisterflash said:


> I just scored all of this stuff for 40 bucks from some guy on CL! How do you think I did?


If you dig stolen tools, I think you may have done quite well. Otherwise, karma...


----------



## sethmeisterflash

HawkShock said:


> If you dig stolen tools, I think you may have done quite well. Otherwise, karma...


The kid told me he had worked with an older guy who worked on electrical wheelchairs and when the business tanked that he gave them to him. 

Seems like a fairly plausible excuse, the dewalt didn't have a charger and he said "i'm sure that's worth like 50 bucks from home depot" 


I think he just didn't know what they were worth, easily 400-500 dollars of tools there though. 

What would you do in a situation like that?


----------



## That_Dude

sethmeisterflash said:


> The kid told me he had worked with an older guy who worked on electrical wheelchairs and when the business tanked that he gave them to him.
> 
> Seems like a fairly plausible excuse, the dewalt didn't have a charger and he said "i'm sure that's worth like 50 bucks from home depot"
> 
> 
> I think he just didn't know what they were worth, easily 400-500 dollars of tools there though.
> 
> What would you do in a situation like that?


Look and see if there is any markings on them. And take down his info just in case they do turn out to be hot. :whistling2:


----------



## HawkShock

sethmeisterflash said:


> The kid told me he had worked with an older guy who worked on electrical wheelchairs and when the business tanked that he gave them to him.
> 
> Seems like a fairly plausible excuse, the dewalt didn't have a charger and he said "i'm sure that's worth like 50 bucks from home depot"
> 
> 
> I think he just didn't know what they were worth, easily 400-500 dollars of tools there though.
> 
> What would you do in a situation like that?


The only thing you can really do now is try to make up for your bad karma by giving all of your tools to me. I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## aftershockews

sethmeisterflash said:


> I just scored all of this stuff for 40 bucks from some guy on CL! How do you think I did?


You paid cash and used a fake name right?


----------



## sethmeisterflash

aftershockews said:


> You paid cash and used a fake name right?



I paid cash in the "Family DOllar" parking lot on the rough side of town. Hey this is a poor part of the country though, 40 bucks goes farther maybe?

A lot of these tools are Westward, is that a good brand?


----------



## sethmeisterflash

This wrench set is in there http://www.grainger.com/product/WESTWARD-Combo-Wrench-Set-4PL92 
there's another wrench set by Blackhawk, and anothe Westward socket set, which they seems like good quality to me but I never really heard of Westward.

The ball allen wrench sets are Eklinds and some stanley insulated drivers, I just don't know if this was thattt good of deal they have to be stolen, it's not like they're all kleins.

Ignorance is bliss? lol jk


----------



## m.b.0331

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 31179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31181


Who makes that headlamp? 

I've had a Petzl and now have an Energizer. Both worked well for a few months until they lost their ability to stay fixed in one spot; the little tab or whatever it is wears down and they just kinda flop around and point down when on my head. Pretty annoying.

That one on your hardhat looks like it might be a little tougher and not have the problem I've had with mine before.


----------



## Ozzy1990

m.b.0331 said:


> Who makes that headlamp?
> 
> I've had a Petzl and now have an Energizer. Both worked well for a few months until they lost their ability to stay fixed in one spot; the little tab or whatever it is wears down and they just kinda flop around and point down when on my head. Pretty annoying.
> 
> That one on your hardhat looks like it might be a little tougher and not have the problem I've had with mine before.


http://www.zebralight.com/H600w-Mk-II-18650-XM-L2-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_117.html
Im using a band from a streamlight fwiw. The silicone holder holds its pretty snug (havent had it move yet) and yet it easily rotates. Only downside is you might blind co-workers :thumbsup:


----------



## MANelson85

That_Dude said:


> A Logan, UT contractor helmet with a SC IBEW sticker on it. Now I've seen everything... :laughing:


I know several guys from indianapolis 481 that have worked for them at nucor in crawfordsville, IN


----------



## HARRY304E

MANelson85 said:


> I know several guys from indianapolis 481 that have worked for them at nucor in crawfordsville, IN


Welcome to ET..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzy1990

MANelson85 said:


> I know several guys from indianapolis 481 that have worked for them at nucor in crawfordsville, IN


Im also at nucor.


----------



## eperez631

New light it's so brite


----------



## chewy

Buttinski


----------



## jza

Milwaukee is making some greater and greater stuff lately.


----------



## ponyboy

jza said:


> Milwaukee is making some greater and greater stuff lately.


I agree but they're in danger of becoming gimmicky with all the stuff they're putting out there.


----------



## wendon

eperez631 said:


> View attachment 31310
> 
> 
> New light it's so brite


I want it.


----------



## wendon

ponyboy said:


> I agree but they're in danger of becoming gimmicky with all the stuff they're putting out there.


I'm hoping they'll come out with battery powered crimpers and hole punches as it's nice to only need one line of batteries.


----------



## DIYer4Life

ponyboy said:


> I agree but they're in danger of becoming gimmicky with all the stuff they're putting out there.


I actually switched over from Makita 12V to Milwaukee because of all those cool tools they make. I'm happy with all of the ones I've purchased to date.


----------



## duramaxdarren

chewy looks like the shifter is on the wrong side of your car homie


----------



## randas

wendon said:


> I'm hoping they'll come out with battery powered crimpers and hole punches as it's nice to only need one line of batteries.


http://www.coptool.com/milwaukee-m18-cordless-force-logic-knockout-2676-23/


----------



## jza

ponyboy said:


> I agree but they're in danger of becoming gimmicky with all the stuff they're putting out there.


That's true.

I just picked up one of their measuring tapes. I really like it so far.


----------



## DIYer4Life

randas said:


> http://www.coptool.com/milwaukee-m18-cordless-force-logic-knockout-2676-23/
> 
> [IM]http://www.coptool.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/2676-23.jpg[/IMG]


Is that basically just an impact gun? If so, you could do the same thing with a normal impact gun and the Greenlee KO set that uses a wrench.


----------



## Jlarson

DIYer4Life said:


> Is that basically just an impact gun? If so, you could do the same thing with a normal impact gun and the Greenlee KO set that uses a wrench.


But then Milwaukee can't sell you their fancy ko set that fits their fancy tool.


----------



## The Motts

DIYer4Life said:


> Is that basically just an impact gun?


No, it has a quick connect system that works with the included draw studs. It pulls the stud up into the body of the tool to draw the punch up.



Jlarson said:


> But then Milwaukee can't sell you their fancy ko set that fits their fancy tool.


The draw studs it comes with will work with other manufacturers punches. There will also be kits that come with Milwaukee punches.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2676-23


----------



## Jlarson

Giving Knipex linemans a go


----------



## Ozzy1990

Jlarson said:


> Giving Knipex linemans a go


You should gave gotten the comfort grips, they feel so much better.


----------



## chewy

Ozzy1990 said:


> You should gave gotten the comfort grips, they feel so much better.


Theyre hard to make a pouch fit them though.


----------



## Acadian9

Ozzy1990 said:


> You should gave gotten the comfort grips, they feel so much better.


I've tried the comfort grips and I hated them. Way too bulky. I have a pair of pliers that I took the dipped insulation off and use them for 90% of the work I do.


----------



## Ozzy1990

chewy said:


> Theyre hard to make a pouch fit them though.


You mean back pocket?


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## RobRoy

Looks like somebody will be getting a new toy soon!!! I'm still working and having my dinner break.


----------



## StaticFilter

Picked up a GB 1 1/4" 933 conduit bender with handle, $17...


----------



## btharmy

I scored 1/2" & 3/4" Greenlee offset benders. I picked them up used, $75 for both. I also snagged these babies at goodwill. $9.99 for the 3/4" die and $14.99 for the pipe cutter.


----------



## ampman

btharmy said:


> I scored 1/2" & 3/4" Greenlee offset benders. I picked them up used, $75 for both. I also snagged these babies at goodwill. $9.99 for the 3/4" die and $14.99 for the pipe cutter.


I love a good deal


----------



## Ozzy1990




----------



## cwsims84

btharmy said:


> I scored 1/2" & 3/4" Greenlee offset benders. I picked them up used, $75 for both. I also snagged these babies at goodwill. $9.99 for the 3/4" die and $14.99 for the pipe cutter.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31390


thats a hell of a deal!


----------



## That_Dude

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 31408


Definitely looking at getting a pair of these, how are they?


----------



## Jlarson

Ozzy1990 said:


> You should gave gotten the comfort grips, they feel so much better.





chewy said:


> Theyre hard to make a pouch fit them though.


Yeah, I went to all dipped grips in my bag. I keep my Klein journeyman and knipex comfort grip stuff in my shop tool chest.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Dewalt DCD775 18V hammerdrill


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Nice drill. I had one of those. Only used it for small holes or a few large holes, anything more I broke out the corded hammer drill.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I've seen the XRP drills in the at&t vans around here. This one is much lighter.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

You're right...my bad!


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Ozzy1990 said:


> View attachment 31408


Those look special.


----------



## zwodubber

This forum is the devil. So this past week has had me doing a lot of 1/2" - 1" EMT for data drops as well as some new circuits. Been using the M18 hacksaw because it's quicker than grabbing the corded deep cut bandsaw. 

So of course this is the week someone posts about how great the M12 bandsaw is...

I think we know how this ended.


----------



## Deep Cover

Review?


----------



## sbrn33

I knpw how you feel. Mine is on the way.


----------



## Ozzy1990

New toy. Also, the girlfriend tried to use my knipex installation pliers to cut through some heavy steel wire while making a wreath. bitch gon pay.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Ozzy1990 said:


> bitch gon pay.


:laughing:


----------



## TGGT

Since I've joined a car forum I'm always looking to the next mod.

Now I'm trying to balance between car mods, and tools.

It's baaaaaaaad.


----------



## Ozzy1990

oops


----------



## chewy

Ordered one of these today.


----------



## Voltron

zwodubber said:


> This forum is the devil. So this past week has had me doing a lot of 1/2" - 1" EMT for data drops as well as some new circuits. Been using the M18 hacksaw because it's quicker than grabbing the corded deep cut bandsaw.
> 
> So of course this is the week someone posts about how great the M12 bandsaw is...
> 
> I think we know how this ended.


How do you like it...and what is cost?
Iv been wanting a Portaband, and already have a lot of m12 tools.


----------



## zwodubber

Deep Cover said:


> Review?



I just got it at depot at 8 this evening, Monday I'll be putting it to use and let you know :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

4SQUARE said:


> How do you like it...and what is cost? Iv been wanting a Portaband, and already have a lot of m12 tools.


$139 for the bare tool. Have a few m12 tools and batteries already but picked up another one anyway


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Ordered one of these today.


Have the same one, works very nice. Just be careful with the probe, mine took a bump and it's now at half the volume it used to be. Tried "bumping" it back to normal to no avail... Been using my ideal probe


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> Have the same one, works very nice. Just be careful with the probe, mine took a bump and it's now at half the volume it used to be. Tried "bumping" it back to normal to no avail... Been using my ideal probe


Yeah I have the fluke networks intellitone and its not that sensitive anymore and the nose is loose.


----------



## DIYer4Life

Deep Cover said:


> Review?


It's lightweight and easy to maneuver with one hand, but it's rugged and cuts well. I was very surprised when I first tried it out, it cut thru deep strut easily and also nice and straight. 

I am going to be using it for demo soon, it should cut right thru pipe much nicer than a sawzall.


----------



## chewy

New politically incorrect lunchbox for summer.


----------



## zwodubber

Boss gave me the ok to order a nice new toy for myself today, should be here Tuesday, pics when it arrives...

While at the SH and being in a good mood I picked this up for my helper. Young guy and very eager to learn and he's been doing everything I ask of him. Pretty new to the trade and his craftsman meter has been acting up. Hopefully he keeps it up...


----------



## That_Dude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPzePGr-66M
Going to be looking into getting one of these at the end of the year. M12 powered. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP

That_Dude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPzePGr-66M
> Going to be looking into getting one of these at the end of the year. M12 powered. :thumbup:


I'd rather get the heated m12 jacket...


----------



## Wpgshocker

JoeKP said:


> I'd rather get the heated m12 jacket...


I just got the hoodie....

Toasty!!


----------



## Deep Cover

zwodubber said:


> Boss gave me the ok to order a nice new toy for myself today, should be here Tuesday, pics when it arrives...
> 
> While at the SH and being in a good mood I picked this up for my helper. Young guy and very eager to learn and he's been doing everything I ask of him. Pretty new to the trade and his craftsman meter has been acting up. Hopefully he keeps it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31555



With all the cheapness in the trade now a days, it's really nice when someone shows real appreciation for good/hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> I just got the hoodie....
> 
> Toasty!!


They make a hoodie!??!!


----------



## That_Dude

JoeKP said:


> I'd rather get the heated m12 jacket...


 Gonna get both. VA pay + vocational rehabilitation pay + tax refund= FUN. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

JoeKP said:


> They make a hoodie!??!!


A great hoodie. Light weight, soft, layers well. 
I am actually very impressed with it.


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> A great hoodie. Light weight, soft, layers well.
> I am actually very impressed with it.


Link??


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Ozzy1990 said:


> New toy. Also, the girlfriend tried to use my knipex installation pliers to cut through some heavy steel wire while making a wreath. bitch gon pay.


MMM, zebralight. I love my original MKII. I really wish that they threw the 150lm setting on medium. I would replaced my MKII with the L2w had they done that.


----------



## TGGT

Just picked these up for 40 bucks.


----------



## zwodubber

Had to pick up an old work box today and depot was closer than the SH. Noticed the Klein punch sets had yellow tags so I took a look.

Got a 1/2" set for $7 marked down from $31

Also had 3/4" set for $15 marked down from $40

Not sure if all depots are running this but if you need one mint be worth checking.


My Greenlee 7804-SB was missing the 1/2" when I bought it (used) so I figured why not.


----------



## DIYer4Life

People who knock out 1/2" or 3/4" should be shot.

Just drill the hole once at the right size :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIYer4Life said:


> People who knock out 1/2" or 3/4" should be shot.
> 
> Just drill the hole once at the right size :laughing::laughing:


 

Chips flying around isn't always the way to go.


----------



## DIYer4Life

MechanicalDVR said:


> Chips flying around isn't always the way to go.


You gotta drill a hole to use the KO set.

Just use a 7/8" or 1 1/8" holesaw and drill 1 hole.


----------



## Going_Commando

DIYer4Life said:


> You gotta drill a hole to use the KO set.
> 
> Just use a 7/8" or 1 1/8" holesaw and drill 1 hole.


I use a unibit, or, if I can't find a uni-bit I use a 1/2" drill and a 1/2" KO punch. I don't have any hole saws good enough for panels and whatnot.


----------



## zwodubber

Going_Commando said:


> I use a unibit, or, if I can't find a uni-bit I use a 1/2" drill and a 1/2" KO punch. I don't have any hole saws good enough for panels and whatnot.


I use a unibit up to 1" most of the time, I'm just a sucker for a sale :laughing:

Now that I think about it, I can't remember ever using the 3/4 punch in my kit...


----------



## Going_Commando

zwodubber said:


> I use a unibit up to 1" most of the time, I'm just a sucker for a sale :laughing:
> 
> Now that I think about it, I can't remember ever using the 3/4 punch in my kit...


I had a good run using the 1/2" and 3/4" punch for about 2 months when I couldn't find a unibit. Then I cleaned out the van and found 3. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life

Going_Commando said:


> I use a unibit, or, if I can't find a uni-bit I use a 1/2" drill and a 1/2" KO punch. I don't have any hole saws good enough for panels and whatnot.


Pretty much all union electrician around here have a 7/8" and 1 1/8" Morse holesaw given to them by the contractors. They work well for drilling panels and enclosures.

It's personal preference, but unibits do a lot of work turning all that metal into shavings. Holesales just cut a thing line.


----------



## TGGT

I've had my holesaws for over a year. When used properly they should be perfectly good for even stainless steel, much less panel steel.


----------



## Jlarson

I use unibits for deburring.


----------



## StaticFilter

Picked up this thing for $17, she wouldn't come down to $15 haha


----------



## GEORGE D

zwodubber said:


> Had to pick up an old work box today and depot was closer than the SH. Noticed the Klein punch sets had yellow tags so I took a look. Got a 1/2" set for $7 marked down from $31 Also had 3/4" set for $15 marked down from $40 Not sure if all depots are running this but if you need one mint be worth checking. My Greenlee 7804-SB was missing the 1/2" when I bought it (used) so I figured why not.


Yeah I ran into that the other day, but didn't bite the bullet. I'm a real sucker for a deal but thus wasn't even tempting considering the use mine never sees. Since carbide hole saws, I never even fool with the overpriced unibits either. I did however try to buy the greenlee bi-metal holesaw kit for $25 but the worker took way too long to go and get the keys to unlock it. Oh well, good price but realistically didn't need that either.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I love those Ideal hole cutters. So much better than a regular hole saw and especially a uni-bit.


----------



## Wpgshocker

JoeKP said:


> Link??


 http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2373

$139 for the kit w/ battery and charger.


----------



## Ts103

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I love those Ideal hole cutters. So much better than a regular hole saw and especially a uni-bit.


Use the carbide hole saws almost everyday. They last so long and are the best.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DIYer4Life said:


> You gotta drill a hole to use the KO set.
> 
> Just use a 7/8" or 1 1/8" holesaw and drill 1 hole.


There is a huge difference in the amount of chips from a 3/8" drill bit and a hole saw or especially a uni-bit.


----------



## daveEM

StaticFilter said:


> Picked up this thing for $17, she wouldn't come down to $15 haha
> 
> View attachment 31627


Yikes! Good deal but... mine has a pedal that flips lower to start the bend.

I actually bent a 90 this past summer (bender had been sitting in corner for years).

I'm going to throw it away. Damn near killed me.


----------



## DIYer4Life

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is a huge difference in the amount of chips from a 3/8" drill bit and a hole saw


I don't know about that.


----------



## StaticFilter

daveEM said:


> Yikes! Good deal but... mine has a pedal that flips lower to start the bend.
> 
> I actually bent a 90 this past summer (bender had been sitting in corner for years).
> 
> I'm going to throw it away. Damn near killed me.


Haha I haven't used the pedal benders but I've seen them, this one does really well surprisingly. Our company does a lot of 1 1/4" so it'll be nice to have, now all I need is a 1 1/2"!


----------



## local134gt

StaticFilter said:


> Our company does a lot of 1 1/4" so it'll be nice to have, now all I need is a 1 1/2"!


Sounds like your company needs to invest in a cyclone, 555 or at least a Chicago bender. Expecting your employees to use a foot bender to do "a lot" of 1 1/4" is dumb.


----------



## StaticFilter

local134gt said:


> Sounds like your company needs to invest in a cyclone, 555 or at least a Chicago bender. Expecting your employees to use a foot bender to do "a lot" of 1 1/4" is dumb.


We have a fleet of them, one on every floor at our current job, but I'd rather have my own Bender for quick bends instead of walking back and forth. They only require you to provide a 1/2" and 3/4",they supply everything else


----------



## Acadian9

StaticFilter said:


> They only require you to provide a 1/2" and 3/4",they supply everything else


That's still ridiculous. My company supplies ALL benders regardless of size.


----------



## StaticFilter

Acadian9 said:


> That's still ridiculous. My company supplies ALL benders regardless of size.


We're the largest non-union contractors in the state, I guess they figure if you don't have the basics for commercial work, you aren't worth employing :shrug:


----------



## StaticFilter

Maybe they should supply every employee with a 555 and full set of shoes? And table benders for big pipe... How much would 300+ table benders and 300+ 555s cost?


----------



## DIYer4Life

StaticFilter said:


> Maybe they should supply every employee with a 555 and full set of shoes? And table benders for big pipe... How much would 300+ table benders and 300+ 555s cost?


They should supply the employees with the tools that they need to do the work, except for basic hand tools.


----------



## SEREMan2000

How are hand benders basic tools even for commercial? I purchased benders for side work not for employer work. If they are too cheap to buy tools they are too cheap to work for.


----------



## StaticFilter

Benders are pretty basic, just like a meter


----------



## SEREMan2000

A meter is basic. Your life depends on it. A bender is not. I would not require my employees to purchase hand benders. As an employer it is my job to provide my employees with tools to do the job. They are to only provide hand tools ie linesmans, *****, and screwdrivers. A bender in my opinion is not a basic hand tool.


----------



## StaticFilter

I personally see no difference between a bender and a screwdriver but I understand that opinions vary. I won't bring up benders again (unless I buy my own 1 1/2" hand bender)  

they've provided me steady employment for 7 years with no layoffs, I'm happy to provide some tools, even ones I'm not asked to. I've provided my own gang box since I was an apprentice so maybe I go overboard...


----------



## SEREMan2000

Ahh that explains it Static. It sounds like you have only been in the trade a short while. I shall forgive you this one time. Lol.


----------



## StaticFilter

SEREMan2000 said:


> Ahh that explains it Static. It sounds like you have only been in the trade a short while. I shall forgive you this one time. Lol.


 yeah I'm no ornery bitter old-timer yet


----------



## local134gt

StaticFilter said:


> We have a fleet of them, one on every floor at our current job, but I'd rather have my own Bender for quick bends instead of walking back and forth. They only require you to provide a 1/2" and 3/4",they supply everything else


The shop I work for has a fleet of hand & hydraulic benders, every person has at least a 1/2" & 3/4" bender at their disposal at all times. If we are doing larger pipe then they have the proper size for the job. Always stored in the company's gang box. 
All the tools I need to show up at any given job can easily fit inside my veto XL with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## EB Electric

StaticFilter said:


> I've provided my own gang box since I was an apprentice so maybe I go overboard...


What kind of apprentice supplies his own gang box!? What's next, buy lunch for the crew everyday?:001_huh: Good quality tools was a big enough cost starting out as an apprentice.


----------



## daveEM

StaticFilter said:


> Haha I haven't used the pedal benders but I've seen them, this one does really well surprisingly. Our company does a lot of 1 1/4" so it'll be nice to have, now all I need is a 1 1/2"!


I'm pretty sure a man can't bend 1-1/2 EMT manually. Not positive tho.


----------



## Voltron

StaticFilter said:


> Haha I haven't used the pedal benders but I've seen them, this one does really well surprisingly. Our company does a lot of 1 1/4" so it'll be nice to have, now all I need is a 1 1/2"!


1 1/4" is as big as hand benders go


----------



## Ts103

apparently lowes now sells southwire band tools. They seem on the cheap side and I don't think I'll replace any of my Klein ect with them but this seemed like an interesting concept. Not sure how practical it will be though.


----------



## StaticFilter

4SQUARE said:


> 1 1/4" is as big as hand benders go


Oh? http://m.ebay.com/itm/221307761843?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## zwodubber

StaticFilter said:


> Oh? http://m.ebay.com/itm/221307761843?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


Most likely someone who found it in a garage and thinks its an 1 1/2 bender when it's really 1 1/4. Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it's true


----------



## ponyboy

zwodubber said:


> Most likely someone who found it in a garage and thinks its an 1 1/2 bender when it's really 1 1/4. Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it's true


1 1/2 benders exist.


----------



## viperr13

DEWALT 28-Piece Cordless 20-Volt Oscillating Tool Kit
Model #: DCS355D1 
It took two hours on the phone but I got Lowe's to take the harbor freight 25% off coupon


----------



## pjmurph2002

StaticFilter said:


> Oh? http://m.ebay.com/itm/221307761843?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


That is not an 1 1/2" bender!


----------



## Big John

pjmurph2002 said:


> That is not an 1 1/2" bender!


 Duh, the guy says it's a 11/2" bender! Obviously it bends 5.5" pipe.


----------



## zwodubber

viperr13 said:


> DEWALT 28-Piece Cordless 20-Volt Oscillating Tool Kit Model #: DCS355D1 It took two hours on the phone but I got Lowe's to take the harbor freight 25% off coupon


After 20 minutes I would have hung up and paid the extra $50, no way I would deal with 2 hours on the phone


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

viperr13 said:


> DEWALT 28-Piece Cordless 20-Volt Oscillating Tool Kit
> Model #: DCS355D1
> It took two hours on the phone but I got Lowe's to take the harbor freight 25% off coupon


How does it compare to a corded multi-tool?


----------



## viperr13

BababooeyHTJ said:


> How does it compare to a corded multi-tool?


I just got it today and haven't had a chance to use it yet.
I've been using the Ryobi 18v version.
I don't know how compared to a corded version since I do not own one


----------



## viperr13

zwodubber said:


> After 20 minutes I would have hung up and paid the extra $50, no way I would deal with 2 hours on the phone


most of time it's not the money it's the principle. 
besides On the Lowe's website it says they will match a competitor's percentage off coupon I was just making them uphold their own company policy


----------



## RobRoy

viperr13 said:


> most of time it's not the money it's the principle.
> besides On the Lowe's website it says they will match a competitor's percentage off coupon I was just making them uphold their own company policy


They probably spit in your burger. :whistling2:


----------



## StaticFilter

pjmurph2002 said:


> That is not an 1 1/2" bender!


----------



## StaticFilter

viperr13 said:


> DEWALT 28-Piece Cordless 20-Volt Oscillating Tool Kit
> Model #: DCS355D1
> It took two hours on the phone but I got Lowe's to take the harbor freight 25% off coupon


are those 2.0ah batteries? Whats with the "venting" on them? my 4.0ah bats don't have that


----------



## wendon

I bought a DeFalt the other day. It's a sawsall blade!:laughing::laughing: I've never owned a DeFalt power tool.


----------



## Big John

StaticFilter said:


>


Da fug?? :blink: :lol:


----------



## zwodubber

Fluke is shipping me an LVD2 NCT for registering my 381. Only 1 to 7 weeks till I see it :whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33

wendon said:


> I bought a DeFalt the other day. It's a sawsall blade!:laughing::laughing: I've never owned a DeFalt power tool.


That's to bad. They a really good tools.

Let me guess. If it's not Hilti it is ****.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Big John said:


> Da fug?? :blink: :lol:













Homebrewed?! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## StaticFilter

Shock-Therapy said:


> Homebrewed?! :lol::lol::lol:


Yeah some guy made it


----------



## zwodubber

Got dropped off today, obviously I didn't buy it...

Used but in great condition.


----------



## jordan_paul

zwodubber said:


> Got dropped off today, obviously I didn't buy it...
> 
> Used but in great condition.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31927


I want one of these at my house so bad. Cleaning gutters, trimming trees, Christmas lights. I could make so much doing it for my neighbours too, let alone taking it along on side jobs. When I get rich like Brianjohn or Flyboy I'm going to buy one.


----------



## JoeKP

jordan_paul said:


> I want one of these at my house so bad. Cleaning gutters, trimming trees, Christmas lights. I could make so much doing it for my neighbours too, let alone taking it along on side jobs. When I get rich like Brianjohn or Flyboy I'm going to buy one.


Lol. I'm renting a scissor lift for a job soon.


----------



## TGGT

My phone wouldn't upload, but this just came in the mail.










I can't wait to use it, it's very sturdy, and I got it with the 4AH batteries, and between a fully charged 3AH and fully charged 4AH, you can hear the saw/drill/sawzall run faster on the 4AH.


----------



## zwodubber

Got to pass on the greenlee, while she was a loyal companion I won't lose any sleep over it.

This thing rocks























Found this breaker without any doubt. Went panel to panel touching receiver to closed doors, got a beep at third panel, found breaker in seconds.


----------



## kyler_dorsey

zwodubber said:


> Got to pass on the greenlee, while she was a loyal companion I won't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> This thing rocks
> 
> Found this breaker without any doubt. Went panel to panel touching receiver to closed doors, got a beep at third panel, found breaker in seconds.


How much did that run you. Need/want one bad for a renovation we are about to start up.


----------



## zwodubber

kyler_dorsey said:


> How much did that run you. Need/want one bad for a renovation we are about to start up.


SH got it for us at $1,1xx, not sure the exact amount off hand.


----------



## JoeKP

My jacket came in yesterday. And 2 days ago I bought the haxzall, 2 std batteries abs the 4.0 battery. I'm moving up here


----------



## GEORGE D

zwodubber said:


> Got to pass on the greenlee, while she was a loyal companion I won't lose any sleep over it. This thing rocks Found this breaker without any doubt. Went panel to panel touching receiver to closed doors, got a beep at third panel, found breaker in seconds.


Yeah, I have the older version with the inductive clamp. Finding breakers is great. Finding/tracing wires, shorts, and opens I can't say I've had good luck with that. Maybe it needs calibration, or maybe they've improved on that. Or maybe I haven't invested enough time mastering it. Well, actually come to think of it 90% of the time I used it in commercial applications, which naturally has more interference considering all the associated metal parts. I imagine in a residence it would work much better tracing etc.


----------



## zwodubber

My old Bosch one finally bit the dust, this one takes measurements much quicker I notice


----------



## Big John

For the love of god, just make sure you don't cut it to 53'06"⅜. :laughing: 

I've played with those, but I could never find an excuse to buy one.


----------



## GEORGE D

Big John said:


> For the love of god, just make sure you don't cut it to 53'06"⅜. :laughing: I've played with those, but I could never find an excuse to buy one.


They're great for estimates.


----------



## zwodubber

Big John said:


> For the love of god, just make sure you don't cut it to 53'06"⅜. :laughing:
> 
> I've played with those, but I could never find an excuse to buy one.


I've used them when hanging T5 fixtures from aircraft cable and are spec'd to be 22' from the floor. Hang the fixture, shoot laser at floor from lift, adjust accordingly.

I use them on conduit runs where steel joists are warped or shift off between building sections. Laser from pipe to wall as you go and you have a straight run.


----------



## ponyboy

Big John said:


> For the love of god, just make sure you don't cut it to 53'06"⅜. :laughing: I've played with those, but I could never find an excuse to buy one.


I love mine. When you're running racks in the middle of a plant and the nearest true edge is 30' away they are real nice to have around. You can always tell the guys that just measure off the end of the bar joist.


----------



## zwodubber

ponyboy said:


> I love mine. When you're running racks in the middle of a plant and the nearest true edge is 30' away they are real nice to have around. You can always tell the guys that just measure off the end of the bar joist.


I like how you think :thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

I guess since I've been getting some new toys at my SH lately they had a nice hoodie, long sleeve T and beanie for me today


----------



## zoltan

I told my company that I needed a FLUKE 789 to do my job and they had the old Transmation 1091 sent in from our main branch panel shop. I laughed at first, as it is huge and gangley looking, like something I would have used in the Navy around 1990. After playing around with it though, it's really easy to use, and was just calibrated. We connected it to the 773 to test it and it was spot on.
The 773's (we got 2) were acquired after we had a service call where we needed to measure Ma without breaking the circuit, and the company that we sub out to ponied up for 2 of them. Now we have one for each of our two operating areas.


----------



## zoltan




----------



## MechanicalDVR

New Veto meter bag I'm trying out:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## FrunkSlammer

Waiting to see the rabbit appear...

What else you got inside that magic bag?


----------



## zwodubber

We are retiring one of our older units and I received it's replacement today. I didn't get time to open it yet because it was such a hectic day. 

I did get to download the iPad app and try it with some of the sample images provided by Flir. Pretty handy for quick on the fly reporting of an issue. After a few minutes I was able to go from choosing an image, selecting options, adding text, and emailing the results in about 5 minutes.

Tomorrow I will get to put it to use on a few panels I still need to scan. Looking forward to seeing how well the MSX technology works. It will also be nice to send images via bluetooth right to my iPad.

I'll be installing the actual software tomorrow as well and will post images and thoughts if anyone is interested.






























Update showing how the MSX effects the thermal image. I had another job come up so I only had some time to read the literature and snap a few shots of my laptop, but you get the idea. Should help customers to know what they are looking at.

FOR ILLUSTRATION ONLY


----------



## drspec

a few new toys


----------



## zwodubber

Nice, I will get that vacuum one of these days :thumbsup:


----------



## beartp515

That vacuum is pretty sweet. Louder than ****.....but it sucks hard.....


----------



## jordan_paul

beartp515 said:


> That vacuum is pretty sweet. Louder than ****.....but it sucks hard.....


Just like my wife.


----------



## beartp515

jordan_paul said:


> Just like my wife.


Ba-zing!


----------



## TGGT

zwodubber said:


> Nice, I will get that vacuum one of these days :thumbsup:


Should work great with the 4ah batteries.


----------



## zwodubber

TGGT said:


> Should work great with the 4ah batteries.


Have 2 now, love em


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> Have 2 now, love em


I have one. It's great!


----------



## mmdrevo

*Veto pro pac LC*

I am new here, I like to read about everyones experiences in the HVAC trade and so far it's been interesting! With that being said, I just replaced my primary service call bag. I chose the VETO pro pac LC. A little expensive but it looks worth the extra price for convenience and durability. I am sure a lot of others can chime in but I will see how it performs after I receive it on Tuesday. 

Take Care, 

Mike
￼      
  


----------



## beartp515

mmdrevo said:


> I am new here, I like to read about everyones experiences in the HVAC trade and so far it's been interesting! With that being said, I just replaced my primary service call bag. I chose the VETO pro pac LC. A little expensive but it looks worth the extra price for convenience and durability. I am sure a lot of others can chime in but I will see how it performs after I receive it on Tuesday.
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Mike
> ￼    
>   


You will love it. Most versatile bag imo. In a couple weeks you will forget about about the cost. Its worth every penny. Especially when you wont need to replace it in 6 months to a year.


----------



## nick.sek

*millwaukee linesmans*

Got a new tool shipment earlier this week from Milwaukee, it included their new linesman pliers. Really an awesome tool, they placed a lot of features onto this little unit. Want to see how it holds up over time seeing that it is produced in Twain. Does anyone have any experience with them - if so thoughts and opinions?


----------



## nick.sek

zwodubber said:


> Have 2 now, love em


I do want another one I got the XL, next is the laptop version.


----------



## Deep Cover

I broke down and finally purchased a real clamp meter. For this purchase I get a free product from Fluke...an IR thermometer, a laser distance meter, or a T5-600. I already have the T+ Pro, so I'm trying to figure out which I would use more...the IR thermometer or the distance meter. I think I would like to take a step down in their promotion and upgrade the leads.


----------



## Going_Commando

drspec said:


> a few new toys


You going to get a wig for the vacuum for when the wife is away and you get lonely? :whistling2:


----------



## Wpgshocker

nick.sek said:


> Got a new tool shipment earlier this week from Milwaukee, it included their new linesman pliers. Really an awesome tool, they placed a lot of features onto this little unit. Want to see how it holds up over time seeing that it is produced in Twain. Does anyone have any experience with them - if so thoughts and opinions? <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIFwggxtj3s">YouTube Link</a>


I just bought the 8" side cutters and the linesmans. Much more versatile for sure. I was using the fish tape puller yesterday, works great. I cut about 30 screws down, perfect cuts and better leverage than my last strippers. I also bought the strippers, awesome. The only thing I don't like is the reamer. It works well, but the lines should be horizontal to catch the burrs better.


----------



## Grogan14

I'm tired of Chinese garbage. Grabbed this off of Ebay - $125 shipped. US-made, never used. It's the 450-rpm version. Had the same model back in the day, but it was stolen off a job. Should last me the rest of my lifetime.


----------



## drspec

Going_Commando said:


> You going to get a wig for the vacuum for when the wife is away and you get lonely? :whistling2:


shes not home tonight....

want pictures?


----------



## zwodubber

Deep Cover said:


> I broke down and finally purchased a real clamp meter. For this purchase I get a free product from Fluke...an IR thermometer, a laser distance meter, or a T5-600. I already have the T+ Pro, so I'm trying to figure out which I would use more...the IR thermometer or the distance meter. I think I would like to take a step down in their promotion and upgrade the leads.


When I got my 381 I only qualified for tier 1 promos... How much was the 376 you got?


----------



## Deep Cover

I bought it at a local supplier for a little over $500 which is more than what I should have paid, but I have my reasons for why, so don't give me no chit about overpaying.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## zwodubber

Deep Cover said:


> I bought it at a local supplier for a little over $500 which is more than what I should have paid, but I have my reasons for why, so don't give me no chit about overpaying.:whistling2::jester:


Ok just wondering. I find I use my 414D pretty often and would definitely recommend it, great for pipe runs with no nearby reference points.


----------



## Jlarson

Wera Kompakt kit.


----------



## wendon

Well among all the bad news now days here's a bit of comforting news!!!:laughing:


----------



## nick.sek

Jlarson said:


> Wera Kompakt kit.


How is it holding up? I really like the kit for how compact it is. Where did you pick it up and how much?


----------



## Jlarson

I got it from Amazon for like 60 bucks. I haven't used it for anything yet but putting my new office chair together. It's replacing xcelite series 99 stuff in my electronics stuff.


----------



## Going_Commando

Grogan14 said:


> I'm tired of Chinese garbage. Grabbed this off of Ebay - $125 shipped. US-made, never used. It's the 450-rpm version. Had the same model back in the day, but it was stolen off a job. Should last me the rest of my lifetime.


Out of curiosity, why did you go with that style of drill over a hole hawg? I've never wished to have less power than a hole hawg for drilling out beams and whatnot. Are those just faster when you are drilling out studs or something?


----------



## Grogan14

Going_Commando said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you go with that style of drill over a hole hawg? I've never wished to have less power than a hole hawg for drilling out beams and whatnot. Are those just faster when you are drilling out studs or something?


I came up working for my father, and we used an ancient Black & Decker of that style, so it's mostly nostalgia. I use a DeWalt DW124, like the one pictured, that I've had since the mid 90's, mostly. Got it well before Milwaukee came out with something with a clutch.


----------



## 8V71

Grogan14 said:


> I came up working for my father, and we used an ancient Black & Decker of that style, so it's mostly nostalgia. I use a DeWalt DW124, like the one pictured, that I've had since the mid 90's, mostly. Got it well before Milwaukee came out with something with a clutch.


Here is my evil Black Deather. It will electrocute you and then rip your arms out of their sockets. :laughing:


----------



## nick.sek

NWS Cable Cutters

Got these in the mail a couple of weeks ago, they are awesome to work with!


----------



## nick.sek

8V71 said:


> Here is my evil Black Deather. It will electrocute you and then rip your arms out of their sockets. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 32290


This looks like it was forged in Mordor!


----------



## 8V71

nick.sek said:


> This looks like it was forged in Mordor!


It truly is an evil machine and I'm afraid to use it anymore. It has a rotary switch so in order to turn it off you have to fully depress the trigger again which is pretty much impossible after the handle is ripped from your hands. It's a big drill with a 5/8" chuck so its got some balls behind it.


----------



## drspec

8V71 said:


> Here is my evil Black Deather. It will electrocute you and then rip your arms out of their sockets. :laughing:


 I used one like that when I first got into the trade.

We used to joke that it was converted from kerosene to cord and plug.


----------



## Next72969

8V71 said:


> Here is my evil Black Deather. It will electrocute you and then rip your arms out of their sockets. :laughing:


It looks like a death machine :thumbsup:


----------



## 8V71

Next72969 said:


> It looks like a death machine :thumbsup:


A 3-wire cord and a momentary switch and it would at least be approachable.


----------



## TOOL_5150

zwodubber said:


> My old Bosch one finally bit the dust, this one takes measurements much quicker I notice
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32032


Ive been thinking about getting one of these. What are the quick pros and cons?


----------



## ponyboy

Pros- you can easily take measurements accurate to the 1/32 of an inch at great distances. 

Honestly I can't think of any cons. This is a tool you buy and use bc you need it. It does its job well and there's not much to say about it. What you do with it will determine its usefulness. As a maintenance man at a tractor factory I use it all the time


----------



## HARRY304E

8V71 said:


> Here is my evil Black Deather. It will electrocute you and then rip your arms out of their sockets. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 32290


Nice,those are fun in the rain...:laughing:


----------



## EB Electric

A few new tools and a few I have had for a while just never bothered posting. As for the pile of wrenches and sockets, only the wrench roll with the sae gets carried around...the rest stays handy in the truck. Really like my wiha drivers, beats the crap out of the cheap mastercrafts I had!


----------



## nick.sek

EB Electric said:


> A few new tools and a few I have had for a while just never bothered posting. As for the pile of wrenches and sockets, only the wrench roll with the sae gets carried around...the rest stays handy in the truck. Really like my wiha drivers, beats the crap out of the cheap mastercrafts I had!



Crappy Tire, hats off to you my fellow Canadian ( Canadian Tire is a right of passager, my first tool (needle nose) came from there)


----------



## zwodubber

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive been thinking about getting one of these. What are the quick pros and cons?


 I've used them when hanging T5 fixtures from aircraft cable and are spec'd to be 22' from the floor. Hang the fixture, shoot laser at floor from lift, adjust accordingly.

I use them on conduit runs where steel joists are warped or shift off between building sections. Laser from pipe to wall as you go and you have a straight run.


----------



## EB Electric

nick.sek said:


> Crappy Tire, hats off to you my fellow Canadian ( Canadian Tire is a right of passager, my first tool (needle nose) came from there)


Haha, ah crappy trash. :thumbup: I still like their mastercraft maximum wrenches and sockets, great deals when they go on sale. There is better, but hey they have served me well.  One of the journeymen, after telling him not to, used the ratcheting box end of my 3/4 wrench and an impact... just went to town removing a bolt with messed up threads, and ripped the gears out of the wrench. So instead of flipping it around using the open end like I originally suggested, he went and got his identical wrench and did the same thing. Asked him to borrow that wrench 15 minutes later to disconnect a transformer, few twists later the ratcheting end let go. :laughing: We had a good laugh, exchanged them on the way home. I like the no questions lifetime warranty, not that I've had to use it besides for that one occasion.


----------



## nick.sek

EB Electric said:


> Haha, ah crappy trash. :thumbup: I still like their mastercraft maximum wrenches and sockets, great deals when they go on sale. There is better, but hey they have served me well.  One of the journeymen, after telling him not to, used the ratcheting box end of my 3/4 wrench and an impact... just went to town removing a bolt with messed up threads, and ripped the gears out of the wrench. So instead of flipping it around using the open end like I originally suggested, he went and got his identical wrench and did the same thing. Asked him to borrow that wrench 15 minutes later to disconnect a transformer, few twists later the ratcheting end let go. :laughing: We had a good laugh, exchanged them on the way home. I like the no questions lifetime warranty, not that I've had to use it besides for that one occasion.


Too Funny man!:laughing:

This is exactly why I use their taps - M4s and M3s never last, so Canadian Tire's Return policy I exploit.


----------



## nick.sek

New Milwaukee 25' Measuring Tape,

Milwaukee Tapes are the best, had no intention of covering any tape measure, but it is extremely solid tool though it was worth mentioning.


----------



## chewy

nick.sek said:


> New Milwaukee 25' Measuring Tape,
> 
> Milwaukee Tapes are the best, had no intention of covering any tape measure, but it is extremely solid tool though it was worth mentioning.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEHi7EJwPRM">YouTube Link</a>


Im impressed but what about accuracy? Compared to the industry standard?


----------



## nick.sek

chewy said:


> Im impressed but what about accuracy? Compared to the industry standard?


Accuracy - I placed the steel rule on it and it is accurate. But 1/32 is the best I could ever except on a tape, more realistically 1/16. As it was flex it bend and the play in the tab, it is hard to make 100% measurements. Optical equipment for high tolerance, tape measures for the real world,

At my last job we actually got them calibrated


----------



## chewy

nick.sek said:


> Accuracy - I placed the steel rule on it and it is accurate. But 1/32 is the best I could ever except on a tape, more realistically 1/16. As it was flex it bend and the play in the tab, it is hard to make 100% measurements. Optical equipment for high tolerance, tape measures for the real world,


I like mine to be under .5mm at 200mm out from my lufkin ruler, thats with the hook extended for outside measuring no way I can be bothered to confirm the inside measurements.


----------



## Dave L

Vessel JIS screwdrivers. These are for use on my Kawasaki. If you have ever striped a screw on a japanese motorcycle or other jap equipment its likely because the screws werent Phillips and were a JIS spec. They are a little different so hopefully my new $30 screwdrivers wont damage any more $1 screws


----------



## zwodubber

Free gift from Fluke, can't really complain free is free after all :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY

Dave L said:


> Vessel JIS screwdrivers. These are for use on my Kawasaki. If you have ever striped a screw on a japanese motorcycle or other jap equipment its likely because the screws werent Phillips and were a JIS spec. They are a little different so hopefully my new $30 screwdrivers wont damage any more $1 screws


 
The absolute first thing I did for maintenance on my Yamaha's was replace all of the screws with Allen screw replacement kits.

I had a 76 175 Enduro and an 80's Virago 750. Can't remember the year but it was a shaft drive.


----------



## JoeKP

I'm gonna get all stainless for my quad soon


----------



## joppy

nick.sek said:


> Crappy Tire, hats off to you my fellow Canadian ( Canadian Tire is a right of passager, my first tool (needle nose) came from there)


Haha when I was in school I tried someone's Mastercraft sidecutters, I had a hard time cutting a single wire with them


----------



## Ty Wrapp

LARMGUY said:


> The absolute first thing I did for maintenance on my Yamaha's was replace all of the screws with Allen screw replacement kits.
> 
> I had a 76 175 Enduro and an 80's Virago 750. Can't remember the year but it was a shaft drive.


This was my "go to" tool when working on my motorcycle years ago!


----------



## JoeKP

I have the same one


----------



## nick.sek

joppy said:


> Haha when I was in school I tried someone's Mastercraft sidecutters, I had a hard time cutting a single wire with them


What did you except when you got a five set of pliers for 12 dollars, my first pair was needle nose for fishing:thumbup:


----------



## gnuuser

when all else fails:laughing:


----------



## TGGT

nick.sek said:


> Accuracy - I placed the steel rule on it and it is accurate. But 1/32 is the best I could ever except on a tape, more realistically 1/16. As it was flex it bend and the play in the tab, it is hard to make 100% measurements. Optical equipment for high tolerance, tape measures for the real world,
> 
> At my last job we actually got them calibrated


You know the "play" in the tab is what keeps the tape measure accurate right? It compensates for the width of tab by shifting depending on whether you're hook on something or pushed against it. It's more accurate than many people give it credit for.


----------



## zwodubber

Grabbed some replacement blades for the m12, and adding a little more uptime


----------



## Rochsolid

The newest addition to my makita family! Oh yeah!


----------



## local134gt

Rochsolid said:


> The newest addition to my makita family! Oh yeah!


I was just working with a millworker who was using that same drill today, he said it's awesome but goes thru batteries quick.


----------



## Haxwoper

Makita makes a hammer drill that you put 2 18V batteries into.


----------



## nick.sek

Rochsolid said:


> The newest addition to my makita family! Oh yeah!


Man that is a beast and a half! Really jealous, what did that run in price?


----------



## Rochsolid

nick.sek said:


> Man that is a beast and a half! Really jealous, what did that run in price?


Just under 650$ I didn't need it much today but I had a few holes to drill, so far it works great, has lots of power, it's a little louder then I expected but I'm happy with the product


----------



## drspec

got this in the mail today 

when I get a chance Ill take some pics to show how bright it is










also picked these up for my T5 at Sears the other night


----------



## kyler_dorsey

drspec said:


> got this in the mail today
> 
> when I get a chance Ill take some pics to show how bright it is
> 
> also picked these up for my T5 at Sears the other night


Saw the same clamps at my Sears the other day and came so close to getting them but decided I needed some new screwdrivers instead lol. Will be getting them in the near future.


----------



## mmdrevo

*Veto pro pac LC / TP3*

So today I finally had a chance to set up my Veto pro pac LC and TP3. I am impressed with the quality (and the weight) of the new bags. I posted earlier about getting the LC for service calls and opted to get the TP3 as well to make light duty work easier as well. I also have a problem buying new tools to fill these up! You can see in the pictures how the current set up is. I like getting new toys! 

Mike


----------



## wcord

Got such a good deal, I just had to buy it. Doesn't matter that we need it really really badly.

4000 lb pull for under $1500


----------



## wcord

Rochsolid said:


> The newest addition to my makita family! Oh yeah!


Get that from Wpg Tool or Anchor?


----------



## Rochsolid

wcord said:


> Get that from Wpg Tool or Anchor?


Got it from MI


----------



## nick.sek

Rochsolid said:


> Just under 650$ I didn't need it much today but I had a few holes to drill, so far it works great, has lots of power, it's a little louder then I expected but I'm happy with the product


I rent them quite a bit, and it is getting to the point where 650 is looking cheap... maybe time to invest in one. Thanks for sharing this man, you probably will end up saving me quite a bit of money!:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting

Husky reversible wrench set at HD, $10. Works well and the smaller size will grip 1/2" pipe and hold it. It will eat thru layers of paint and not crush TW. Reversing the jaw is quick and easy. 
The smaller one also fits 1/2" compression fittings. On mine I layered some 88 and wrapped with 33 to make a better handle. It's to cold to grab out of the truck. 
They only set back is that it doesn't hold the bolt size well when loosening a motor mount. You need to keep fine tuning it.
IMHO its worth it and its a trade off with the smaller Cresent I carry anyway in the pouch 
Saves me a trip for a pipe wrench when it's only needed for a few minutes.


----------



## Big John

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 32499
> ...The only set back is that it doesn't hold the bolt size well when loosening a motor mount. You need to keep fine tuning it.


 Never had an adjustable that didn't need that. I don't know if they can avoid it with the screw type? Been interested in some of the other mechanisms, like the slide adjustment, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## mmdrevo

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 32499
> 
> 
> Husky reversible wrench set at HD, $10.
> Works well and the smaller size will grip 1/2" pipe and hold it. It will eat thru layers of paint and not crush TW. The smaller one also fits 1/2" compression fittings.
> On mine I layered some 88 and wrapped with 33 to make a better handle. It's to cold to grab out of the truck.
> They only set back is that it doesn't hold the bolt size well when loosening a motor mount. You need to keep fine tuning it.


I have used tennis racket grip to wrap around my open end and crescent wrenches. It actually worked well and provided some comfort. I have seen other guys use splicing tape as well. Whatever works! I like the price, 10$ for both. 

Mike


----------



## Wirenuting

Big John said:


> Never had an adjustable that didn't need that. I don't know if they can avoid it with the screw type? Been interested in some of the other mechanisms, like the slide adjustment, but never pulled the trigger.


I looked at the slide one and it seemed to loose. 
Diamond always made a tighter wrench and they opened a tiny bit more. 
It's also heavy enough to beat on things with.


----------



## Wirenuting

mmdrevo said:


> I have used tennis racket grip to wrap around my open end and crescent wrenches. It actually worked well and provided some comfort. I have seen other guys use splicing tape as well. Whatever works! I like the price, 10$ for both. Mike


I have some 3M adhesive filled shrink tube for 500's. But it missed fitting the smaller wrench by just a tiny bit. 
I like your idea.


----------



## hnrypat21

got some new toys to add to my milwaukee collection. went in to buy some box eliminators and some blank covers walked passed the m12 haxkzall and couldn't find the one with the hard case so i go to ask the guy for it and he says well i have the m18 with a drill for 169.99 and it comes with 2 batteries and a charger. So of course i buy it and look on a couple websites and see that the M18 hackzall retails for 199 with one battery. not bad i guess.


----------



## HARRY304E

Nice...:thumbsup:

Welcome to the Forum..:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus

Finally got myself a Veto backpack!

Now to try & set it up..


----------



## nick.sek

Marcus said:


> Finally got myself a Veto backpack!
> 
> Now to try & set it up..


After about 15 attempts you'll get something decent and stick with it. IT is the worst part of the bag is initial setup but once you got it, it is extrememly easy to keep!


----------



## samc

Not recently but love these little guys. Best cutters ever.


----------



## Wirenuting

My wife gave me a CB for my jeep.







It's a Midland 75-822 compact single cable unit. It came with 2 battery packs, a small whip & charger. 
It's nice because I don't have room to mount a full sized CB and I can disconnect it and slip the battery pack on and walk away. It has the NOAA channels built in. 
I have a K40 antenna I need to mount on the jeep. 
It's perfect for off roading and highway.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> My wife gave me a CB for my jeep.
> It's a Midland 75-822 compact single cable unit. It came with 2 battery packs, a small whip & charger.
> It's nice because I don't have room to mount a full sized CB and I can disconnect it and slip the battery pack on and walk away. It has the NOAA channels built in.
> I have a K40 antenna I need to mount on the jeep.
> It's perfect for off roading and highway.


That's nice. I love the k40 antenna. Gotta mount mine too.


----------



## JoeKP

Doing. A demo of some old bx. For some cheap cutters incase I miss a breaker.


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> That's nice. I love the k40 antenna. Gotta mount mine too.


I plan to mount it in the Jeeps bumper but it's to cold to work outside now. 
To get buy I ordered a mag mount cobra whip. It showed up yesterday and the whip section is missing. Now I have to play the wally mart online return exchange game. 



JoeKP said:


> Doing. A demo of some old bx. For some cheap cutters incase I miss a breaker.


That's a nice "Rabbit" gun.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> I plan to mount it in the Jeeps bumper but it's to cold to work outside now.
> To get buy I ordered a mag mount cobra whip. It showed up yesterday and the whip section is missing. Now I have to play the wally mart online return exchange game.
> 
> That's a nice "Rabbit" gun.


A what. Lol. Never heard that one


----------



## zwodubber

JoeKP said:


> Doing. A demo of some old bx. For some cheap cutters incase I miss a breaker.


Given your previous posts, I'd say triple check all your breakers and you won't need to buy cheap tools


----------



## JoeKP

zwodubber said:


> Given your previous posts, I'd say triple check all your breakers and you won't need to buy cheap tools


Very funny. But I have found a few ckts on 2 breakers in this place.


----------



## zwodubber

JoeKP said:


> Very funny. But I have found a few ckts on 2 breakers in this place.


I was just playin with ya joe, just be safe out there


----------



## StaticFilter

Our company gave these to all the employees


----------



## Wpgshocker

StaticFilter said:


> Our company gave these to all the employees


Your company gave everyone FJ's with bags on them? Damn!


----------



## StaticFilter

Wpgshocker said:


> Your company gave everyone FJ's with bags on them? Damn!


Well it IS my work vehicle but nah just the bag unfortunately  nice looking bag but I'll probably never use it


----------



## Marcus

Just out of interest, how much is a FJ worth (new) in the US?


----------



## JoeKP

Marcus said:


> Just out of interest, how much is a FJ worth (new) in the US?


About this much


----------



## Mate

Marcus said:


> Just out of interest, how much is a FJ worth (new) in the US?


Don't waste your money, get a Jeep


----------



## TOOL_5150

Mate said:


> Don't waste your money, get a Jeep


JEEP:

Just
Empty
Every
Pocket


----------



## Kryptes

My jeep emptied my pockets but now I miss it since I sold it. $16,000 in upgrades and could have easily done more.


----------



## mikeh32

I love my 4 door Rubicon! 

Way cheaper to keep maintained then any of my xjs


----------



## Wirenuting

I love my 2011 jeep, 2 door.. But a couple days ago I had a problem with a speed sensor go bad for the right rear side.. The Jeep thinks I'm spinning out of control.


----------



## Wirenuting

A four row wire truck, free as a parting gift.
My co-worker retired today after 32 years of shipyard and public works. 61 years old and he's going to kick back. 
Most of the hand downs I have received I keep at work, this one came home as I don't have room in my van. It only had 2 rows, so I cut TW for the other two.


----------



## kyler_dorsey

Got a set of lasertip Wera screwdrivers, some Blue Point stubby socket drivers and a set of Pittsburgh (cheap) ratcheting box end wrenches and a CLC 1509 tool pouch for Christmas. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## mikeh32

I got a new shirt, i know some of you will like it


----------



## RobRoy

I received my new label maker today. 



















A nice little addition to the collection.


----------



## RIVETER

42ndego said:


> I figured I'd start a thread for everyone to post their newest tools. Here's mine...


It is a good thing that when a tradesman consider his tools as a toy. It shows that he has pride in what he does.


----------



## markore

Haxwoper said:


> Makita makes a hammer drill that you put 2 18V batteries into.


You didn't mention that the 2nd battery is for the dust control extraction...


----------



## Ken2972

42ndego said:


> So I went into Lowes today, and came across the Knipex 10" and 7" Cobra bundle for $20.99. Needless to say I was pissed.



How do you like the Knipex? Ive been using the Milwaukee version of the Channel locks. I like them.


----------



## Ken2972

RIVETER said:


> It is a good thing that when a tradesman consider his tools as a toy. It shows that he has pride in what he does.



If you take pride in your work you will take pride in your tools.


----------



## zwodubber

markore said:


> You didn't mention that the 2nd battery is for the dust control extraction...


it's not on all models


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> it's not on all models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32663


How do you like those.


----------



## kyler_dorsey




----------



## Wirenuting

Those offset ratchets have been a life saver on several occasions.. I also like that covered CLC pouch, I'll go search later for it.


----------



## kyler_dorsey

Wirenuting said:


> Those offset ratchets have been a life saver on several occasions.. I also like that covered CLC pouch, I'll go search later for it.


Yea I love the ratchets. But the CLC pouch is the 1509 model.


----------



## That_Dude

kyler_dorsey said:


> Yea I love the ratchets. But the CLC pouch is the 1509 model.


I have the original model of that one. How does the new model hold up?


----------



## kyler_dorsey

That_Dude said:


> I have the original model of that one. How does the new model hold up?


Only had it for a couple of days. The layout is really nice though and the material is solid like most CLC pouches. Ill report back after I use it for a few months.


----------



## kyler_dorsey




----------



## samc

Got a 12" Milwaukee reaming pliers from my brother in law. It does look nice but very large, since I have to move around doesn't seem too practical. Will probably buy a smaller 8" version later on.

Thought that counts.


----------



## TGGT

samc said:


> Got a 12" Milwaukee reaming pliers from my brother in law. It does look nice but very large, since I have to move around doesn't seem too practical. Will probably buy a smaller 8" version later on.
> 
> Thought that counts.


They're heavy and they don't grip well.

At least it was a gift.


----------



## markore

zwodubber said:


> it's not on all models


Thanks for posting the performance chart.
So you could go 18v x 3 with the dust collection? :thumbup:
Wonder how much that would weigh... I do have 3 chargers and the 1st gen 18v makita roto hammer which is just under the specs of the corded they list in that comparison... (the first gen is 0-1,100 RPM and 0-4,000 BPM 16-3/8" long and weighs 7.7 lbs)


----------



## markore

samc said:


> Got a 12" Milwaukee reaming pliers from my brother in law. It does look nice but very large, since I have to move around doesn't seem too practical. Will probably buy a smaller 8" version later on.


I ended up chucking it in the plumbing bucket... it's more suited for pump pliers type work...


----------



## Ink&Brass

Stopped torturing myself and picked this thing up. My wallet's feeling a bit tortured, but assuming it doesn't get misplaced or stolen it'll be the last level I'll buy.


----------



## ponyboy

Ink&Brass said:


> Stopped torturing myself and picked this thing up. My wallet's feeling a bit tortured, but assuming it doesn't get misplaced or stolen it'll be the last level I'll buy.


I've been using that level for awhile. It's incredibly robust. I've dropped it from heights that would ruin most other levels and it's still dead nuts. Takes both hands to pull it off a piece of pipe haha


----------



## JoeKP

ponyboy said:


> I've been using that level for awhile. It's incredibly robust. I've dropped it from heights that would ruin most other levels and it's still dead nuts. Takes both hands to pull it off a piece of pipe haha


I like it. Tell me more


----------



## ponyboy

JoeKP said:


> I like it. Tell me more


Ha like what?


----------



## JoeKP

ponyboy said:


> Ha like what?


Tell me what this magic is??


----------



## RobRoy

JoeKP said:


> Tell me what this magic is??


Duh, read the label. 
"Made in Germany"

I have two stabila digital levels, and they are badáss!


----------



## JoeKP

RobRoy said:


> Duh, read the label.
> "Made in Germany"


I must buy 6 right away!


----------



## RobRoy

JoeKP said:


> I must buy 6 right away!


The one I have is a 2' level, running $200. Six might be a little overkill. :laughing:
These levels are too notch though.


----------



## chewy

Ink&Brass said:


> Stopped torturing myself and picked this thing up. My wallet's feeling a bit tortured, but assuming it doesn't get misplaced or stolen it'll be the last level I'll buy.


You wont regret that, its not plumb or level unless its Stabila.


----------



## stuiec

I've retired exactly on of those. Dropped out of the 40' lift.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> You wont regret that, its not plumb or level unless its Stabila.










:thumbup:


----------



## Ken2972

TGGT said:


> They're heavy and they don't grip well.
> 
> At least it was a gift.


I have a pair that really work great for me. I have larger hands than usual so maybe they just fit me better.


----------



## markore

Ken2972 said:


> (12" milwaukee pump plier)
> I have a pair that really work great for me. I have larger hands than usual so maybe they just fit me better.


What applications and size of fittings do you use them for?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I ordered a Dewalt DCD995 and that 8v gyroscopic screwdriver. The both should be here Friday.


----------



## sethmeisterflash

*First Set of Tools for School*

I start school in a week and picked these up four couple hundred bucks to get a start, 

Did I get a good deal?


----------



## jordandunlop

sethmeisterflash said:


> I start school in a week and picked these up four couple hundred bucks to get a start, Did I get a good deal?


 I think you did pretty good my friend. Those journeyman pliers aren't cheap to begin with.


----------



## zwodubber

New nerd tools 

Now that FLIR and Fluke offer iPad apps for quick on site reporting I got an iPad mount and Bluetooth keyboard instead of carrying my MBP.

It's nice when you are in a noisy plant or have no where to sit and concentrate.






















Plus it still offers Navigation and other helpful apps.












If you're at a desk the keyboard is also a pretty strong case as well, just slide it right in.


----------



## Marcus

Picked up a pair of #1 & #2 Wiha terminal screwdrivers, finally.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Picked up a pair of #1 & #2 Wiha terminal screwdrivers, finally.


Did you get the slims or regulars?


----------



## yamatitan

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I ordered a Dewalt DCD995 and that 8v gyroscopic screwdriver. The both should be here Friday.


The DCD995 will rip your arm off in first gear, im really impressed in how much stronger it feels then the M18 fuel. The gyro screwdriver is pretty neat too I use mine for devices.


----------



## chewy

sethmeisterflash said:


> I start school in a week and picked these up four couple hundred bucks to get a start,
> 
> Did I get a good deal?


Looks you made a good start and will be ahead of the pack.


----------



## jordandunlop

Robroy that level kicks ass the digital degrees would come in handy.


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> Did you get the slims or regulars?


Regulars, I've got this OCD thing where all my drivers have to match.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Regulars, I've got this OCD thing where all my drivers have to match.


Yeah I wouldnt get the slims for high torque drivers like #2 square as the metal shaft is thinner under the insulation.


----------



## Marcus

chewy said:


> Yeah I wouldnt get the slims for high torque drivers like #2 square as the metal shaft is thinner under the insulation.


Can't say I've ever needed to use a square tip. Most exotic driver I use is the Phoenix Contact SZG 0,9 X 6,5


----------



## ecelectric

What kind of keyboard and case is that ?


----------



## Wpgshocker

Got some new boxes!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

yamatitan said:


> The DCD995 will rip your arm off in first gear, im really impressed in how much stronger it feels then the M18 fuel. The gyro screwdriver is pretty neat too I use mine for devices.


Thats the hell of a statement, the M18 fuel is wrist breaking as in in low speed. I can't wait to have a three speed gearbox again. 

Yeah, I can't wait to play around with the gyro screwdriver. It does look cool.


----------



## yamatitan

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Thats the hell of a statement, the M18 fuel is wrist breaking as in in low speed. I can't wait to have a three speed gearbox again.
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait to play around with the gyro screwdriver. It does look cool.


Yea the M18 is a beast we have a couple and im really impressed with it. Right when I got the new dewalt and binded it up with a 1" auger I thought it was gonna rip my arm off. Im sure milwaukee will come out with one soon that will exceed it though, been awhile since the fuel has been out.


----------



## zwodubber

ecelectric said:


> What kind of keyboard and case is that ?



ZAGG mini 7

It's a keyboard/case combo.


----------



## Jlarson

As much as I like my Bondhus keys wanted to give the Weras a spin. The longer length is nice.


----------



## ponyboy

Jlarson said:


> As much as I like my Bondhus keys wanted to give the Weras a spin. The longer length is nice.


Better just cut them ball ends off now.


----------



## Jlarson

ponyboy said:


> Better just cut them ball ends off now.


Some of us can use them without breaking them lol


----------



## ponyboy

Jlarson said:


> Some of us can use them without breaking them lol


Not me!! I'm rough on things


----------



## pwregan

*Ball ends*

I also find that those ball ends destroy lugs- cut them off before you find out for yourself


----------



## ponyboy

pwregan said:


> I also find that those ball ends destroy lugs- cut them off before you find out for yourself


Jlarson be the guy fixing destroyed lugs yo


----------



## Jlarson

I use the **** out of the ball ends. Most of the machines we work on are heavy on hex stuff, one plant buys hex socket caps by the pallet load. I'd never get by without them. 

The ball end is for access and screw starting not torquing, you switch to the short arm to tighten. For lugs I'm usually using a T handle or a hex socket too.


----------



## Jlarson

Low quality hex tools is what tears up stuff. The quality on some brand keys is down right terrible.


----------



## KennyW

Given that lugs should be torqued, ball-end or not if you're using a hex key on a lug you need to re-think things. Well I guess you could use it for un-installing conductors. But seriously use hex socket.


----------



## jordan_paul

Got the new Fuel Sawzall for xmas. Figured I'd take a picture of most of my Milwaukee too. Just missing my heated jacket.


----------



## ponyboy

KennyW said:


> Given that lugs should be torqued, ball-end or not if you're using a hex key on a lug you need to re-think things. Well I guess you could use it for un-installing conductors. But seriously use hex socket.


Oh yeah definitely. I torque everything....even outlets and t strips


----------



## Hack Work

KennyW said:


> Given that lugs should be torqued, ball-end or not if you're using a hex key on a lug you need to re-think things. Well I guess you could use it for un-installing conductors. But seriously use hex socket.


Oh blow me.


----------



## EBFD6

ponyboy said:


> Oh yeah definitely. I torque everything....even outlets and t strips


Yeah me too. I'm actually a perfectly calibrated machine. Two squeaks and a grunt, it's tight.


----------



## Hack Work

EBFD6 said:


> Yeah me too. I'm actually a perfectly calibrated machine. Two squeaks and a grunt, it's tight.


For receptacles, I know they are torqued perfectly when the second impact of my impact gun hits.


----------



## markore

What is a t strip?


----------



## markore

I saw harbor Freight has an inline 3/8 to 3/8 socket adapter with a digital torque readout on the side.

It's actually priced higher than their 3/8 standard torque wrench with the dial and ping sound.

Anybody tried it?


----------



## JoeKP

markore said:


> I saw harbor Freight has an inline 3/8 to 3/8 socket adapter with a digital torque readout on the side.
> 
> It's actually priced higher than their 3/8 standard torque wrench with the dial and ping sound.
> 
> Anybody tried it?


Saw it yesterday. Seemed like a decent idea. Didn't look at the price though.


----------



## Wpgshocker

New toy, works surprisingly well! Not bad for $90!


----------



## KennyW

Hack Work said:


> Oh blow me.


Classic resi/commercial guy I bet. 


You'd look hilarious on an industrial site, running around with a set of allen keys looking really confused. :jester:


----------



## Hack Work

KennyW said:


> Classic resi/commercial guy I bet.
> 
> 
> You'd look hilarious on an industrial site, running around with a set of allen keys looking really confused. :jester:


You're not using your mouth right.


----------



## KennyW

The fact that your default response here, is to request a BJ from another dude, says everything that needs to be said.


----------



## Hack Work

KennyW said:


> The fact that your default response here, is to request a BJ from another dude, says everything that needs to be said.


Oh, you're a dude? The way you were whining, I thought you were a girl for sure.


----------



## mikeh32

Milwaukee tools had a small facebook contest. 

They posted:


> In light of the Holiday season, we would like to give all of you a chance to win a brand new M18 FUEL combo kit in a #24HourGiveaway What would you use it for? >> http://tiny.cc/ksyl8w


I responded:



> I am part of a volunteer disaster relief team called team Rubicon. It is a non for profit for veterans to assist on disaster zones. What better way to use a gifted tool then helping others?


This showed up at my front door today!


----------



## Hippie

mikeh32 said:


> Milwaukee tools had a small facebook contest.
> 
> They posted:
> 
> I responded:
> 
> This showed up at my front door today!


Meh 2ah batteries and not the good drill.. still I'd take it for free


----------



## mikeh32

Hippie said:


> Meh 2ah batteries and not the good drill.. still I'd take it for free


I do plan on getting one 4ah battery. Honestly, the smaller the better for what i need it for. 

I am normally trekking by foot, and have enough gear on me as is... so the lighter the better. 

I am still very very happy, and grateful that they picked me for them.


----------



## Deep Cover

How did they know where to send it?


----------



## Hippie

mikeh32 said:


> I do plan on getting one 4ah battery. Honestly, the smaller the better for what i need it for.
> 
> I am normally trekking by foot, and have enough gear on me as is... so the lighter the better.
> 
> I am still very very happy, and grateful that they picked me for them.


Honestly I like the small batteries for my impact and one will last all week easy. The 4s are a must for drilling though


----------



## mikeh32

Deep Cover said:


> How did they know where to send it?


They asked me to send them a message via FB, and I did. They then asked me for my address, and it showed up the next day. Granted I am about 80 miles from their offices.


----------



## Hack Work

That's the way I feel about the m12 batteries. The smaller 2.0 last so long that I really don't need to use the larger and heavier 4.0 batteries.

Some people say that the 4.0's will give more power, but that is still up for debate.


----------



## mikeh32

For anyone wanting to know where i will be using them, this is the organization I volunteer with. 

http://teamrubiconusa.org/


----------



## chewy

Hippie said:


> Meh 2ah batteries and not the good drill.. still I'd take it for free


Theres only 1 fuel drill isnt there?


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> Theres only 1 fuel drill isnt there?


No there's a drill/driver and a hammerdrill


----------



## chewy

mikeh32 said:


> For anyone wanting to know where i will be using them, this is the organization I volunteer with.
> 
> http://teamrubiconusa.org/


Thats awesome man.


----------



## chewy

Hippie said:


> No there's a drill/driver and a hammerdrill


Right, I wish now I had just got the drill driver to save weight. I have the rotary hammer so havent actually used it yet.


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> Right, I wish now I had just got the drill driver to save weight. I have the rotary hammer so havent actually used it yet.


I use it for the random 1/4" plastic anchor but most of the time I use my sds hammer with cord for concrete drilling. I think its probably a better overall product at least the last generation of comparable 18v dewalts was that way, I could be wrong


----------



## JoeKP

Hack Work said:


> That's the way I feel about the m12 batteries. The smaller 2.0 last so long that I really don't need to use the larger and heavier 4.0 batteries.
> 
> Some people say that the 4.0's will give more power, but that is still up for debate.


I notice a difference. Try to put in a 6" screw in with an impact and use each battery. There is a difference


----------



## Wpgshocker

JoeKP said:


> I notice a difference. Try to put in a 6" screw in with an impact and use each battery. There is a difference


 I have the 2.0 and 4.0 AH with my M12 fuel impact. I see no difference. Other than how long they last. Milwaukee's website lists one max torque rating, not two. That said, the 2.0 runs down very fast, maybe that's what you are seeing.


----------



## markore

JoeKP said:


> Saw it yesterday. Seemed like a decent idea. Didn't look at the price though.


Think it was 38. 
<Harbor Freight Digital torque>


----------



## wendon

JoeKP said:


> I notice a difference. Try to put in a 6" screw in with an impact and use each battery. There is a difference


Is that with brushed or brushless? We tried it with our Fuels and they were practically identical. We used two of them side by side.


----------



## JoeKP

wendon said:


> Is that with brushed or brushless? We tried it with our Fuels and they were practically identical. We used two of them side by side.


Brushed


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

wendon said:


> Is that with brushed or brushless? We tried it with our Fuels and they were practically identical. We used two of them side by side.



Might not see it with a full charge but you should once the charge dips down a little. Its no surprise that two batteries in parallel are going to be able to maintain a higher voltage under the same load.

The difference can also be larger on some tools. Like the jigsaw or sds.

I just use the 2.0 batteries in my impact driver.

Edit: I'm talking about the m12 btw.


----------



## Wpgshocker

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just use the 2.0 batteries in my impact driver.


They do fit so much nicer in the veto!


----------



## Hack Work

Wpgshocker said:


> That said, the 2.0 runs down very fast, maybe that's what you are seeing.


Are you sure of that?

I watched a video on Youtube comparing some tools and batteries. 

The M12 Fuel impact gun drove around 109 long screws into a hard piece of wood with the 1.5 battery and 160 screws with the 2.0 battery.

My 1.5's last a long time.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Hack Work said:


> Are you sure of that? I watched a video on Youtube comparing some tools and batteries. The M12 Fuel impact gun drove around 109 long screws into a hard piece of wood with the 1.5 battery and 160 screws with the 2.0 battery. My 1.5's last a long time.


Good to know, I only have one 1.5 and I only use it for my heated hoodie. I didn't expect it to be decent, but I will throw into my bag rotation now.

Compared to my 4.0, I find that my fuel impact murders the 2.0. I haven't tried the 1.5 in my impact. Same goes with my hackzall, it kills the 2's pretty quick. I have 4 of the 4ah and they spoiled me! 
A typical day for me is using self-tappers and Tapcons. The 2.0 is perfect for service calls, but I need the 4's for all day stuff. 

Have you tried the 1.5 in a hackzall?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

May have gotten a little carried away with tool deals.


----------



## Wirenuting

Sperry cable tester plus,,,,,, $25 at big orange.
Since I don't need one very often I didn't spend more for the better one..


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> Have you tried the 1.5 in a hackzall?


Yep. Lasts close to the same as the 4.0


----------



## Wpgshocker

JoeKP said:


> Yep. Lasts close to the same as the 4.0


Did you mean 2.0? Cause you would have some pretty awesome 1.5 ah batteries if they lasted as long as a 4ah!


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> Did you mean 2.0? Cause you would have some pretty awesome 1.5 ah batteries if they lasted as long as a 4ah!


Same thing


----------



## Hack Work

JoeKP said:


> Same thing


Dude, WTF are you talking about?


The 1.5, 2.0, and 4.0 are different batteries and tests have show a decent difference between all of them.


As I mentioned before, the 1.5 drove 109 screws while the 2.0 drove 160+. I don't doubt the 4.0 would have driven 300+


----------



## Wpgshocker

Hack Work said:


> Dude, WTF are you talking about? The 1.5, 2.0, and 4.0 are different batteries and tests have show a decent difference between all of them. As I mentioned before, the 1.5 drove 109 screws while the 2.0 drove 160+. I don't doubt the 4.0 would have driven 300+


I think he meant "same thing" as in it was a 2ah. At least I hope so!


----------



## Insomnia

Just a replacement. But it's new!


----------



## wendon

Insomnia said:


> Just a replacement. But it's new!


Should last you a week anyway.............:whistling2:


----------



## markore

It's the threshold setting on the protection circuit in the 1.5 and 2.0 that makes the biggest difference. 

The internal protection circuit is very aggressive in the small m12 batteries. 

Without the aggressive circuit the raw cells in the small m12 packs would be quickly damaged from using the hi draw continuous tools like the hackzall and jigsaw.


----------



## markore

The protection circuit in the small m12 packs restricts current much like the ballast choke in fluorescent lighting. Lithium cells are easily ruptured and spalled due to overcurrent, over voltage or under voltage.


----------



## markore

JoeKP said:


> Yep. Lasts close to the same as the 4.0


Because the protection circuit restricts current, total runtime and battery longevity is greatly increased at the cost of instantaneous power and torque.

The physical cells inside can produce much greater total power over a longer duration.

Heat dissipation is also a factor since the batteries do have significant internal resistance.


----------



## Wpgshocker

markore said:


> Because the protection circuit restricts current, total runtime and battery longevity is greatly increased at the cost of instantaneous power and torque. The physical cells inside can produce much greater total power over a longer duration. Heat dissipation is also a factor since the batteries do have significant internal resistance.


I have both batteries. There is a significant difference in runtime. I don't disagree that the current limiter protects the battery and tool, but there is no way it increases the capacity of a 2AH battery to that of a 4AH.


----------



## Wpgshocker

New toy showed up!

$139 w/ 2 batteries, charger and case. Free shipping.


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> New toy showed up!
> 
> $139 w/ 2 batteries, charger and case. Free shipping.


Meh. I have 4 corded ones I don't even use. But I kinda want it.


----------



## markore

Wpgshocker said:


> I have both batteries. There is a significant difference in runtime. I don't disagree that the current limiter protects the battery and tool, but there is no way it increases the capacity of a 2AH battery to that of a 4AH.


Right, agree, protection circuits do not increase capacity.

Runtime and capacity are different metrics.

The capacity of the 2AH is 24WH nominal.

The capacity of the 4AH is 48WH nominal. 

Actual power delivery to the tool under load depends on the discharge profile, internal resistance, and protection circuit overhead.

The 4.0 delivers more total power and is also able to safely deliver more max instantaneous current with the second bank of cells in parallel.


----------



## markore

love that jigsaw. try not to lose the clear plastic shield. wish it had dust collection. anybody made a vacuum attachment?


----------



## Wpgshocker

markore said:


> love that jigsaw. try not to lose the clear plastic shield. wish it had dust collection. anybody made a vacuum attachment?


About that shield, It doesn't seem to clear the blade when using an angled cut. I almost cut mine up! Did I miss something?


----------



## duramaxdarren

thats cheap, from where?


----------



## zwodubber

Fluke 971 came today. This should be the last part 
i needed to upgrade in my thermal imaging kit (aside from moving up to a T series). 

This now covers quick shots with the VT02, ambient temperature, relative humidity, and distance from equipment being imaged. Not shown is my 381 to test for load balances. Looking forward seeing images with more accurate information being entered in the camera.











































So until my extra battery and dual charger come in form FLIR this makes a nice sized case with equipment to perform accurate scans. I might keep it this way and just get another case for the additional FLIR equipment.


----------



## markore

Wpgshocker said:


> About that shield, It doesn't seem to clear the blade when using an angled cut. I almost cut mine up! Did I miss something?


It's removable. Mine removed itself when working inside a ceiling using the long Bosch multi purpose blades for demo.

Do yourself a favor and put it in a plastic bag for when you need it.


----------



## markore

JoeKP said:


> Meh. I have 4 corded ones I don't even use. But I kinda want it.


Do you know how to do a three dimensional inset scribe for a shelf in a recess?

The cordless jigsaw is good with the bosh long progressor blades which cut down on vibration with the variable tooth spacing. I think the 234s cut as clean as a quote unquote clean for wood but are way faster and can get about 3 times more linear feet out of the m12 battery.

Does anybody know of a coping foot that will fit the m12 jigsaw?


----------



## chewy

markore said:


> Do you know how to do a three dimensional inset scribe for a shelf in a recess?
> 
> The cordless jigsaw is good with the bosh long progressor blades which cut down on vibration with the variable tooth spacing. I think the 234s cut as clean as a quote unquote clean for wood but are way faster and can get about 3 times more linear feet out of the m12 battery.
> 
> Does anybody know of a coping foot that will fit the m12 jigsaw?


 The cool kids are using grinders with sanding discs or the collins coping foot.


----------



## JoeKP

markore said:


> Do you know how to do a three dimensional inset scribe for a shelf in a recess? The cordless jigsaw is good with the bosh long progressor blades which cut down on vibration with the variable tooth spacing. I think the 234s cut as clean as a quote unquote clean for wood but are way faster and can get about 3 times more linear feet out of the m12 battery. Does anybody know of a coping foot that will fit the m12 jigsaw?


I think I learned that once. It's one of those tools I use once a year....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

JoeKP said:


> I think I learned that once. It's one of those tools I use once a year....


Yeah I know but when you do need one it comes in very handy.


----------



## markore

chewy said:


> The cool kids are using grinders with sanding discs or the collins coping foot.


*
Will the collins fit the m12 jigsaw?*

I've used the grinder. It was more messy/made smaller dust particles, about the same as using a spiral saw (rotozip/dremel/m12 spiral saw) with a tungsten carbide cutting wheel, but you can usually get a thinner wheel on a spiral saw.
Still makes more dust than those sweet Bosch T234X blades that Collin's recommends. He was where I learned to start using those T234X for fine work. Even though they look like they would tearout they actually give a really clean finish.


----------



## RobRoy

New adjustable wrench and a pair of linemans, along with some other basic shìt. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus

Got some new goodies today & in the mail earlier in the week,

Wad punch set. Got a few transformer jobs coming up & need to remake some HV termination box gaskets.









Awesome little 1/4" socket & driver set, fits nicely in my Veto backpack:


















Wiha SL/PH terminal screwdrivers:


----------



## Wirenuting

1/2" impact wrench at HF for $29, screwdriver set was free. 
The $70 impact was on sale for $48, my email said $38 and then a 25% coupon got me out the door.


----------



## 8V71

Wirenuting said:


> 1/2" impact wrench at HF for $29, screwdriver set was free.
> The $70 impact was on sale for $48, my email said $38 and then a 25% coupon got me out the door.


 I think I just spit up a little in my mouth.


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> 1/2" impact wrench at HF for $29, screwdriver set was free.
> The $70 impact was on sale for $48, my email said $38 and then a 25% coupon got me out the door.


You going to use those drivers?


----------



## Wirenuting

8V71 said:


> I think I just spit up a little in my mouth.


I still have the coupons, they forgot to keep them..




chewy said:


> You going to use those drivers?


No, I slipped them in my sons Christmas stocking. He was stuck plowing at work and then on water main breaks and we haven't had time with him or the grand kids. Maybe tomorrow they will be down to see us.


----------



## 8V71

Wirenuting said:


> No, I slipped them in my sons Christmas stocking.


Ahhh....payback time for all of the crappy tools he gave you while growing up. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

8V71 said:


> Ahhh....payback time for all of the crappy tools he gave you while growing up. :jester: :laughing:



Hahahaha, I never thought of it that way.


----------



## iJuke

Here's my new toy...


----------



## markore

iJuke said:


> Here's my new toy...


When will milw put a tooless blade change on these?

I keep getting more and more of the m12 osc cutters "free" in combo packs so I just keep one chucked up with each blade... but I wouldn't pay good money for them without toolless blade change. I like the porter cable corded one for heavy work with wood or masonry.

Sometimes changing the blade or just adjusting the angle makes all the difference.


----------



## thoenew

The 18v does have a toolless blade change system.
You lift the top lever then spin out a nut with your fingers.
Still not the best system.


----------



## mertabird

markore said:


> When will milw put a tooless blade change on these?
> 
> I keep getting more and more of the m12 osc cutters "free" in combo packs so I just keep one chucked up with each blade... but I wouldn't pay good money for them without toolless blade change. I like the porter cable corded one for heavy work with wood or masonry.
> 
> Sometimes changing the blade or just adjusting the angle makes all the difference.


I have seen these things in stores the last few years ... even used one once ... or a couple times... was just wondering what types of work you all might use yours for... for cutting in I have found that I prefer a rotozip. Have you found that you like these vibrating inline cutting tools better? (or whatever you might call them).


----------



## markore

mertabird said:


> I have seen these things in stores the last few years ... even used one once ... or a couple times... was just wondering what types of work you all might use yours for... for cutting in I have found that I prefer a rotozip. Have you found that you like these vibrating inline cutting tools better? (or whatever you might call them).


I agree the onboard dust collection is superior using rotozip if you replace the factory vacuum hose. The zip saw style angle disc attachments are nice for metals and wood however are more limited in corners.

A oscillating cutter with blade angle adjustment can get in smaller spaces and angles where the roto can't and is easier to handle one handed without making errors, which frees up the other hand to hold the vacuum hose.

If you use the scraper blade for regular drywall it will cut the thinnest kerf possible. A thinner kerf means less dust however the scraper blade will not penetrate plaster.


----------



## chewy

*****


----------



## Mate

Are you working during a rave party?


----------



## chewy

Mate said:


> Are you working during a rave party?


In a mesh singlet.


----------



## markore

chewy said:


> In a mesh singlet.


Hardcore. Thats pretty sweet, round here all they give us are these... :tank:



wikipedia said:


> Diags or Dikes (a portmanteau of "Diagonal CutterS" is pronounced "dikes") – as in the phrase "a pair of dikes" or "hand me those dikes" – is jargon used especially in the electrical industry, to describe diagonal pliers.


----------



## Skblay

Haha


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> *****


How much..?:laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover

HARRY304E said:


> How much..?:laughing:


Depends on the quality and condition of the *****.:whistling2:


----------



## Big John

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## Byrin

Big John said:


> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


How do you like it? Worth the money?


----------



## Wpgshocker

Byrin said:


> How do you like it? Worth the money?


I would have loved to keep the one I bought, it is an awesome bag. The only issues I had were the narrow base and overall height. It is just too narrow to get tools and an impact in comfortably. It is just a little tall for me, it feels like there is a lot of wasted space up top. I would have preferred a slightly shorter and wider bag. 

The quality is what you would expect from Veto, and if you don't need power tools etc...it is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jordandunlop

chewy said:


> *****


Scared ya gonna lose them in the dark there chewy lol tell me how they are i might buy a pair.


----------



## newcastle

jordandunlop said:


> Scared ya gonna lose them in the dark there chewy lol tell me how they are i might buy a pair.


What store would that be?amazon doesnt have any.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Not a bad tracer.


----------



## Big John

Wpgshocker said:


> ...It is just a little tall for me, it feels like there is a lot of wasted space up top....


 That's how it appears to me, too. But I haven't figured out how to set it up yet, so I'm gonna try and reserve judgment.


----------



## jett95

Wpgshocker said:


> Not a bad tracer.


Straight junk dude, that thing sucks


----------



## Wpgshocker

jett95 said:


> Straight junk dude, that thing sucks


How so? I tried out a few circuits and it worked perfectly. At first it worked like crap until I read about the breaker "learning" then it worked fine every time.


----------



## cotes17

Wpgshocker said:


> How so? I tried out a few circuits and it worked perfectly. At first it worked like crap until I read about the breaker "learning" then it worked fine every time.


Got one of those too and no complaints from me, works great


----------



## wendon

Does this pass as a new toy? It's a Global Warming remover.


----------



## svh19044

iJuke said:


> Here's my new toy...


whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

When was that bad boy released? I might have to replace my m12 multi tool now. 

Makita has had their 18v out for a while now and I couldn't figure out how they beat Milwaukee.


----------



## markore

svh19044 said:


> whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> When was that bad boy released? I might have to replace my m12 multi tool now.
> 
> Makita has had their 18v out for a while now and I couldn't figure out how they beat Milwaukee.


Does it have tool-less blade change?


----------



## svh19044

markore said:


> Does it have tool-less blade change?


He previously said that it does and from the milwaukee ad

Tool-Free Blade Change with adapter to fit most brand's blades


----------



## drspec

A few new toys




























And today I blew up my 1 month old Knipex dikes, so I ordered a new pair of those.

I need to stay off of Amazon.


----------



## sbrn33

wendon said:


> Does this pass as a new toy? It's a Global Warming remover.


Lawn guys push snow. Electrical contractors wire stuff.


----------



## sbrn33

Wpgshocker said:


> Not a bad tracer.


Just bought 5 off amazon. hope they are decent


----------



## JoeKP

sbrn33 said:


> Lawn guys push snow. Electrical contractors wire stuff.


He wired the plow maybe. But I push snow too.


----------



## Wpgshocker

sbrn33 said:


> Just bought 5 off amazon. hope they are decent


I was playing around on some square d and Siemens panels, still works great. Just make sure you follow the instructions, it makes a big difference.


----------



## markore

svh19044 said:


> He previously said that it does and from the milwaukee ad
> 
> Tool-Free Blade Change with adapter to fit most brand's blades


Well this time he mentioned the Makita so I was asking about the Makita.

Thanks for the previous info about the m18 blade change, it was appreciated.


----------



## wendon

JoeKP said:


> He wired the plow maybe. But I push snow too.


Nope, I hired that wiring job. It's LV ! Getting too lazy to get my garden tractor with the blower running again and get snow blowing in my face. Much nicer to set in the heated truck cab!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr

SCORE!

My girlfriend's parents had some furniture delivered the other week, and one of the guys left his impact driver at their house. They called the furniture store, and the delivery company to try to get it back to them, but after a week of no response...I got a new toy.


----------



## Next72969

sbrn33 said:


> Just bought 5 off amazon. hope they are decent


 i use the same tracer for about 2 years now. No issues for resi/light commercial work


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ

Milwaukee 9/16" hollow core nut driver. Didn't need the whole set as I have a Klein set, but I couldn't pass up a 9/16" nut driver. This bad boy will definitely come in handy.


----------



## the-apprentice

^nice


----------



## Incubus311

Got this for cleaning out panels, projectors, etc... Thing has some power!


----------



## Ken2972

Incubus311 said:


> View attachment 33520
> 
> 
> Got this for cleaning out panels, projectors, etc... Thing has some power!


I like. Is a duster or vacuum?


----------



## Incubus311

Ken2972 said:


> I like. Is a duster or vacuum?


Oh sorry.. Even tho its called "datavac" , its a duster. Just like using a can of air except it wont freeze, wont spit moisture, stronger, and you plug it in


----------



## JoeKP

Incubus311 said:


> Oh and you plug it in


That right there is what sells it!


----------



## markore

Incubus311 said:


> View attachment 33520
> 
> 
> Got this for cleaning out panels, projectors, etc... Thing has some power!


I tried a competing brand model and my complaints were: 
no user serviceable battery.
louder than frunk-slammer!










Would liike to try one of the cord and plug connected ones... would rather not be stuck with a battery to go bad in 2 years.


----------



## 8V71

markore said:


> I tried a competing brand model and my complaints were:
> no user serviceable battery.
> louder than frunk-slammer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would liike to try one of the cord and plug connected ones... would rather not be stuck with a battery to go bad in 2 years.


----------



## tona04

I have that same datavac, it also doubles as a leaf blower for the driveway!


----------



## markore

tona04 said:


> I have that same datavac, it also doubles as a leaf blower for the driveway!


Funny, I was going to say the reverse for my SH 86 C-E. :thumbsup:










*Blower AND Vac* :laughing: 
Still haven't figured out where to plug it in...


----------



## Syz

Incubus311 said:


> Got this for cleaning out panels, projectors, etc... Thing has some power!


I have one of those as well. Use it to air our really badly maintained computer cases (I do mostly IT and low voltage)


I looked up the company a while ago. They also have a small sized vacuum. I would guess just as powerful but I know the price was too high for my needs.


----------



## jordandunlop

These just came in. Journeyman series tinsnips.


----------



## EB Electric

jordandunlop said:


> These just came in. Journeyman series tinsnips.


Just curious, not trying to be a jerk, what do you use tin snips for?


----------



## jordandunlop

With commercial jobs we sometimes need to cut steel stud bracing for lights or boxes. Also im a tool freak haha i always find an excuse to buy more.


----------



## drspec

EB Electric said:


> Just curious, not trying to be a jerk, what do you use tin snips for?


tin snips can have many uses, but the most common I use mine for is trimming vinyl siding


----------



## ponyboy

EB Electric said:


> Just curious, not trying to be a jerk, what do you use tin snips for?


What the other guy said. In steel stud construction tin snips are your best friend


----------



## zwodubber

ponyboy said:


> What the other guy said. In steel stud construction tin snips are your best friend


What he said, also good for notching drop ceiling edging along walls to drop EMT


----------



## markore

EB Electric said:


> Just curious, not trying to be a jerk, what do you use tin snips for?


MC Cable.


----------



## farlsincharge

EB Electric said:


> Just curious, not trying to be a jerk, what do you use tin snips for?


Cutting boxes into the exterior of tin buildings.
Ducting exhaust fans.


----------



## samc

Tin snips are always a good thing to have. It's like the drywall knife, you may never need one but it's good to have.

Most electricians will use them to cut armored cable. And if you were to get one, get a wiss.


----------



## Big John

They got me an upgrade from a IR camera that's so old I'm embarrassed to describe it, to this bad mamajama, the FLIR SC660:



















:thumbup: Not mine to keep, but fun to use until the day I drop it and get fired.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

New laser level. Bosch GLL-3-80. So far its made lining up recessed lights a breeze...


----------



## Wpgshocker

Loving this little guy!

After about 50 cuts of 1/2 and 3/4, I have to say DAMN!!

Smooth cuts, fast and not to bad on the battery. Takes a bit to get used to, I kept wanting to force it like a hackzall. After I started letting the blade do the work, it was like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## bduerler

My new service pouch!!!


----------



## RyeGuyCarby

bduerler said:


> My new service pouch!!!


Bought the exact same one, and was never happier. Perfect when finishing or where a pouch just isnt practical. Fits really well on your hip too.


----------



## bduerler

Just got a box of free tools and meters from ideal. Will post them once I get home


----------



## bduerler

Just got a box of free tools and meters from ideal. Will post them once I get home


----------



## bduerler

The free stuff I got from ideal today!!! These guys rock


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ

bduerler said:


> The free stuff I got from ideal today!!! These guys rock


How'd you manage that


----------



## bduerler

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> How'd you manage that


I'm friends with Bruce Hartranft head of the hand tools division


----------



## Rochsolid

bduerler said:


> The free stuff I got from ideal today!!! These guys rock


That's a nice gift from your buddy! Man I need new friends haha. I never understood why ideal even dewalt and here in Canada (husky) all copy kleins screwdrivers? Klein is junk at least copy a good product lol


----------



## bduerler

Rochsolid said:


> That's a nice gift from your buddy! Man I need new friends haha. I never understood why ideal even dewalt and here in Canada (husky) all copy kleins screwdrivers? Klein is junk at least copy a good product lol


 ideal screwdrivers are made by Pratt read


----------



## 8V71

Oh lawdy...don't get the New Toys thread closed. :laughing:


----------



## Next72969

8V71 said:


> Oh lawdy...don't get the New Toys thread closed. :laughing: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZAourInlHY">YouTube Link</a>


 showing youre age with that link :laughing:


----------



## 8V71

Next72969 said:


> showing youre age with that link :laughing:


:wheelchair: :wheelchair:


----------



## beartp515

This thread is about tools....not school yard B.S. please take it to private message or meet up ad deal with it. Either way s.t.f.u.


----------



## Incubus311

Wpgshocker said:


> Loving this little guy! After about 50 cuts of 1/2 and 3/4, I have to say DAMN!! Smooth cuts, fast and not to bad on the battery. Takes a bit to get used to, I kept wanting to force it like a hackzall. After I started letting the blade do the work, it was like a hot knife through butter.


That is awesome. How much? $300?


----------



## mikeh32

jza said:


> All related electrical fields means linesman and the likes. Not communication guys who wish they were electricians. By your logic satellite installers and cable guys are welcome here too?
> 
> Glad you think two years in "high voltage" (whatever that means) means you know and can do what electrician's do.


Odd, but the IBEW recognizes low voltage electricians as a class.


----------



## bduerler

mikeh32 said:


> Odd, but the IBEW recognizes low voltage electricians as a class.


My point exactly


----------



## TGGT

I had to check the dates on these posts. This spat really brings me back a couple years.


----------



## bduerler

TGGT said:


> I had to check the dates on these posts. This spat really brings me back a couple years.


Yea I know. I had to go back to 2011. He did the same stuff and it turned into the same fight. Yet here we both are still. Nothing has been done.


----------



## mikeh32

I always have to laugh when people say low voltage is not electrical work...


----------



## Wpgshocker

Incubus311 said:


> That is awesome. How much? $300?


$129 sweet deal!


----------



## Incubus311

Wpgshocker said:


> $129 sweet deal!


Where? How?


----------



## Incubus311

I just got a roll of pvc coated mc cables . Love it. Direct burial to


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I just moved over 30 posts of attacks on a member. Please stop this. Thanks.


----------



## Incubus311

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just moved over 30 posts of attacks on a member. Please stop this. Thanks.


????


----------



## chewy

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just moved over 30 posts of attacks on a member. Please stop this. Thanks.


To where?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I trashed them because it was bickering and disrupting the thread


----------



## GarryTee

bduerler said:


> The free stuff I got from ideal today!!! These guys rock


I have that same Ideal clamp on multi, Best bang for your buck for an apprentice meter.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> To where?











To Narnia, where it belongs!!


----------



## wendon

I have a feeling that I missed out on a good fight!!


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> To Narnia, where it belongs!!


Yaryia!


----------



## 8V71

mikeh32 said:


> I always have to laugh when people say low voltage is not electrical work...


I guess being a fiber guy puts me at pond scum level on the totem pole. :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Incubus311 said:


> Where? How?


Bare tool, no battery


----------



## Ozzy1990

$5.49 a piece:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

Ozzy1990 said:


> $5.49 a piece:thumbsup:


I'd pay like $60 for one of those over here


----------



## Wpgshocker

zwodubber said:


> Bare tool, no battery


Yessir, bare tool. I already have too many damn 4.0AH batteries!


----------



## mdnitedrftr

$6.46...no brainer


----------



## zwodubber

Wpgshocker said:


> Yessir, bare tool. I already have too many damn 4.0AH batteries!


It's great once you get a few good batteries, the bare tool price makes it so much easier to justify "needing" the tool


----------



## electricmalone

New M12 Multi tool
New Rack-A-Tiers tool pouch combo
new Roto-Splits after 14 years the old ones seized up


----------



## mmdrevo

electricmalone said:


> New M12 Multi tool
> New Rack-A-Tiers tool pouch combo
> new Roto-Splits after 14 years the old ones seized up



I have the M12 multi tool from Milwaukee as well, Love it! I have been using the same Ideal roto splits for a few years. A lot of guys like to use a hacksaw (why I have no idea). I am zipping through MC and installing while they are still trying to hack sideways while the cable is braced against they're knee.


----------



## electricmalone

mmdrevo said:


> I have the M12 multi tool from Milwaukee as well, Love it! I have been using the same Ideal roto splits for a few years. A lot of guys like to use a hacksaw (why I have no idea). I am zipping through MC and installing while they are still trying to hack sideways while the cable is braced against they're knee.


I waited two weeks without rotosplits, could have had many different brands. The Seatek ones are worth the wait, he'll they lasted 14 years for the first pair, maybe after another 14 I won't need them...


----------



## Hippie

mmdrevo said:


> I have the M12 multi tool from Milwaukee as well, Love it! I have been using the same Ideal roto splits for a few years. A lot of guys like to use a hacksaw (why I have no idea). I am zipping through MC and installing while they are still trying to hack sideways while the cable is braced against they're knee.


ive never seen anyone actually use a hacksaw on mc


----------



## union347sparky

Hippie said:


> ive never seen anyone actually use a hacksaw on mc


I never seen that either. People actually do that?


----------



## Wpgshocker

union347sparky said:


> I never seen that either. People actually do that?


I can't imagine that. Maybe it's a Canadian thing, but I bend and snip with the side cutters. I would shoot myself if I have to use a hacksaw.


----------



## electricmalone

Hippie said:


> ive never seen anyone actually use a hacksaw on mc


My first Jman wouldn't let me use a set of rotosplits, or a sawzall. He said batteries run out, muscles and know how don't... He was a jerk then, but I've thanked him many times over the years for being that jerk


----------



## Ozzy1990

41" stainless steel for a total of $480:thumbup:


----------



## sethmeisterflash

mikeh32 said:


> I always have to laugh when people say low voltage is not electrical work...


I may be new to this trade, but my low voltage class in school is pretty intensive! There is so much information there, and I have mad respect for low voltage electricians, many EC's around here don't know anything about Low Voltage.

The way I see it is you can learn as much as you want in this trade and go in whatever direction or directions you want to, but I think it'd be dumb to talk down Low Voltage especially in the increasingly technical world we live in.

That's it,
Seth


----------



## 8V71

*Battery Chargers*

Mountable in a vehicle/machine, 2 bank (battery) smart charger that you can leave plugged in indefinitely. I got one for my 24 volt Caterpillar and one for a 24 volt military generator.











Also mountable and smart single battery charger. I'm just going to use the big alligator clips and not mount these. Bought one for my backhoe and a second one for the tractor.


----------



## Salvatoreg02

Had to post this pic with my new sneakers to match.


----------



## socalelect

8V71 said:


> Mountable in a vehicle/machine, 2 bank (battery) smart charger that you can leave plugged in indefinitely. I got one for my 24 volt Caterpillar and one for a 24 volt military generator.
> 
> Also mountable and smart single battery charger. I'm just going to use the big alligator clips and not mount these. Bought one for my backhoe and a second one for the tractor.


Got any other info. Like where you purchased and price.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Wpgshocker said:


> I can't imagine that. Maybe it's a Canadian thing, but I bend and snip with the side cutters. I would shoot myself if I have to use a hacksaw.


Yeah I bend, twist and snip with side cutters (*****).

I worked for a company that wanted everyone to use a hacksaw because it was faster, but I wouldn't do it.. got laid off from that company. lol The guys who used hacksaws were FRICKIN fast though, there's no way anything is faster than a skilled worker using a hacksaw.. a guy could trim a bx cable in a single stroke, probably twice as fast as me bending and snipping and I'm fast!


----------



## 8V71

socalelect said:


> Got any other info. Like where you purchased and price.


$100 for the 2 bank and $60 for the smaller one, both from Amazon. There are lots of manufactures out there and I had the most hits by searching for "bank charger" if that is what you are looking for. NOCO has a nice site too. What is nice about the bank chargers is they are totally isolated so you don't have to remove your jumpers on series batteries.


----------



## socalelect

8V71 said:


> $100 for the 2 bank and $60 for the smaller one, both from Amazon. There are lots of manufactures out there and I had the most hits by searching for "bank charger" if that is what you are looking for. NOCO has a nice site too. What is nice about the bank chargers is they are totally isolated so you don't have to remove your jumpers on series batteries.


I install alot of kussmaul and lota chargers. They are very nice but too spendy for my own stuff. I'll have to look for the ones u posted


----------



## Wirenuting

Klein 15" , 10 pocket tool bag.. $10.03


----------



## derekwalls

Salvatoreg02 said:


> View attachment 33913
> 
> 
> Had to post this pic with my new sneakers to match.


heck yes


----------



## uconduit

Salvatoreg02 said:


> View attachment 33913
> 
> 
> Had to post this pic with my new sneakers to match.


I don't know how much you paid for that Chauvin Arnoux, but I almost bought one off of eBay a few weeks ago.


----------



## zwodubber

Free swag from FLIR came today.


----------



## Wirenuting

Picked up a new coffee pot. 
I've stepping into the 21st century with a Keurig.










Yes this is a new toy for me, I am an official coffee drinking member.


----------



## the-apprentice

^^ nice!


----------



## Chippy




----------



## jeffmoss26

NOCO is here in Cleveland!


----------



## 8V71

jeffmoss26 said:


> NOCO is here in Cleveland!


Thought I was buying made in USA but they are assembled in China. Very nicely done though, I'm pleased!


----------



## EB Electric

Treated myself to some new pliers on the way home from work today. Hopefully they are worth the price tag!


----------



## Wpgshocker

Picked up a Milwaukee 2217-20 multimeter. I know it isn't a Fluke, but DAMN.
So far I am very impressed for the price. $130 and I got the meter magnet too.
Very fast, very accurate. Display is awesome, easy to read. Leads are 8/10, a little stiff for my liking.
The stand on the back is capable but not the sturdiest. 

By far, one of the best meters for the cash I have tried.


----------



## Chris A.

Wpgshocker said:


> Picked up a Milwaukee 2217-20 multimeter. I know it isn't a Fluke, but DAMN. So far I am very impressed for the price. $130 and I got the meter magnet too. Very fast, very accurate. Display is awesome, easy to read. Leads are 8/10, a little stiff for my liking. The stand on the back is capable but not the sturdiest. By far, one of the best meters for the cash I have tried.


 Nice meter. But just so you know, you could have bought a Fluke 117 that looks almost identical to the one you bought for $20 more.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Chris A. said:


> Nice meter. But just so you know, you could have bought a Fluke 117 that looks almost identical to the one you bought for $20 more.


He's in Canada, a Fluke 117 is $205 even from Amazon.ca.

Most things are more expensive up here.


----------



## Chris A.

FrunkSlammer said:


> He's in Canada, a Fluke 117 is $205 even from Amazon.ca. Most things are more expensive up here.


Oh ok. Sucks that Canadians have to pay that much more for things.


----------



## LGLS

Chris A. said:


> Oh ok. Sucks that Canadians have to pay that much more for things.


Not prescription drugs...


----------



## JPRO2

I usually just order off of amazon.com and get free shipping for orders over $100 I avoid amazon.ca as it is more expensive


----------



## daveEM

Wpgshocker said:


> Picked up a Milwaukee 2217-20 multimeter. I know it isn't a Fluke, but DAMN.
> So far I am very impressed for the price. $130 and I got the meter magnet too.


Where did you get it for $130.00?


----------



## Wpgshocker

daveEM said:


> Where did you get it for $130.00?


Local supply house. I was pretty happy with the price!


----------



## daveEM

Wpgshocker said:


> Local supply house. I was pretty happy with the price!


Well at least spit out the province. I might go on a holiday there and look for it.


----------



## Wpgshocker

daveEM said:


> Well at least spit out the province. I might go on a holiday there and look for it.


Manitoba!!


----------



## svh19044

I also have the Milwaukee 2217-20, and I have to say, I grab it before the fluke. It honestly just feels a lot more rugged. Because it feels more rugged, it gets left without a case so it's easy to grab. Either way, I like it! Nice new toy!


----------



## beartp515

Works like a champ.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

Downloaded the 2014 handbook to my IPad & IPhone. 
$128 and it isn't a PDF, only opens in IBook.
At least it looks and works well..


----------



## Wirenuting

6" magnetic bowl,,, free at HF


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> 6" magnetic bowl,,, free at HF


The ones at mine aren't that fancy.


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> The ones at mine aren't that fancy.


That's cause I went to the up town store were all the summer help waits in the parking lot.


----------



## JoeKP

Wirenuting said:


> That's cause I went to the up town store were all the summer help waits in the parking lot.


Haha. The bowls at mine don't have Pittsburg stamped into them.


----------



## Wirenuting

JoeKP said:


> Haha. The bowls at mine don't have Pittsburg stamped into them.


Here we stamp Pittsburg on the Yuppies bowl hoping they will take the hint and move there. 
They just clog up the road at rush hour.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Wirenuting said:


> 6" magnetic bowl,,, free at HF


I carry a small mag bowl, 2" x 3". I can honestly say that thing has saved my ass on a ladder so many times!!!


----------



## JoeKP

I just built myself a new cord if that counts...


----------



## uconduit

JoeKP said:


> I just built myself a new cord if that counts...


it looks like you forgot to remove the insert on the strain relief on the female cord cap.


----------



## ponyboy

Just bought a new guitar. Martin D18. I had to


----------



## JoeKP

uconduit said:


> it looks like you forgot to remove the insert on the strain relief on the female cord cap.


Good eye. 
I over striped the jacket. But isn't easy to do those ends on the end of 12/2wg so cord


----------



## uconduit

....


----------



## RobRoy

Ordered a new set of Weras. Also got the Chisel set. My last set has lasted for over 2 years I think. 



















Also ordered a new drill index.


----------



## michael3

JoeKP said:


> I just built myself a new cord if that counts...


That's all we do at the hospital I work at. Either like that with cord cap or a 1900 box.


----------



## 8V71

JoeKP said:


> I just built myself a new cord if that counts...


I like the quality of those ends but damn they like to get hung up on everything from being so square on the back. I wonder if they offer a tapered slip on piece.


----------



## JoeKP

michael3 said:


> That's all we do at the hospital I work at. Either like that with cord cap or a 1900 box.


The 1900 box has its disadvantages. I have about 4-5 short cords that I put them on. Makes it more manageable.


----------



## JoeKP

8V71 said:


> I like the quality of those ends but damn they like to get hung up on everything from being so square on the back. I wonder if they offer a tapered slip on piece.


I'm sure there is somewhere that sells a piece of rubber in that kinda shape that can be used as such.


----------



## electricmalone

JoeKP said:


> I'm sure there is somewhere that sells a piece of rubber in that kinda shape that can be used as such.


 http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/54/Qwik-Lok


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

JoeKP said:


> Good eye.
> I over striped the jacket. But isn't easy to do those ends on the end of _*12/2wg*_ so cord


12/3 :thumbup:


----------



## Electrical Student

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Milwaukee 9/16" hollow core nut driver. Didn't need the whole set as I have a Klein set, but I couldn't pass up a 9/16" nut driver. This bad boy will definitely come in handy.


Dam that looks like a sweet tool to tackle some strut and all thread. I took a quick look for them and I only found the set for 80 bucks. I don't need them all, that's for sure. Did you buy one or the set? Were they that expensive?


----------



## Hack Work

Electrical Student said:


> Dam that looks like a sweet tool to tackle some strut and all thread. I took a quick look for them and I only found the set for 80 bucks. I don't need them all, that's for sure. Did you buy one or the set? Were they that expensive?


You know that Klein makes larger sized nut drivers, right? You can find the 9/16 for about $12 on Amazon or Home Depot's website.


----------



## Electrical Student

Wpgshocker said:


> Loving this little guy!
> 
> After about 50 cuts of 1/2 and 3/4, I have to say DAMN!!
> 
> Smooth cuts, fast and not to bad on the battery. Takes a bit to get used to, I kept wanting to force it like a hackzall. After I started letting the blade do the work, it was like a hot knife through butter.


Oh boy. Looks like a must have. Are you still happy with it? Looks pretty compact as far as band saws go. Will it cut deep strut?


----------



## Electrical Student

Hack Work said:


> You know that Klein makes larger sized nut drivers, right? You can find the 9/16 for about $12 on Amazon or Home Depot's website.


Yea I have a set of kleins. They make a hallow shaft. But not a hallow core.


----------



## ponyboy

Buy a pass through socket set.


----------



## Electrical Student

That would work as well. But the nut driver is magnetic and would fit in my pouch. But like I said I don't need the set so unless they are selling single drivers il continue to use my channel locks.


----------



## Hack Work

Electrical Student said:


> Yea I have a set of kleins. They make a hallow shaft. But not a hallow core.


It's only a piece of plastic, drill it out.


----------



## michael3

JoeKP said:


> The 1900 box has its disadvantages. I have about 4-5 short cords that I put them on. Makes it more manageable.


Agreed


----------



## socalelect

I like the cast FS boxes. They take one hell of a beating 

L520. 10 feet 12/3 so with the cast FS box 
Had one get hit by a forklift, all it did was trashed the stainless cover


----------



## JoeKP

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> 12/3 :thumbup:


That's how I originally typed it but figured someone would mistake it for 12/3 w ground.


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> I like the cast FS boxes. They take one hell of a beating L520. 10 feet 12/3 so with the cast FS box Had one get hit by a forklift, all it did was trashed the stainless cover


Stainless cover? Overkill much.


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> Stainless cover? Overkill much.


Naw I have a box of them that was a freebee


----------



## socalelect




----------



## socalelect

Now it has a bell box cover missing the doors


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> Now it has a bell box cover missing the doors


 That looks horrible. I'd rather have a plastic cover at that point.
And why not a duplex?


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> That looks horrible. I'd rather have a plastic cover at that point.
> And why not a duplex?


Uh. Wit. What's in the truck ha

It is a duplex recep 20amp


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> Uh. Wit. What's in the truck ha It is a duplex recep 20amp


meant 2 duplex.


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> meant 2 duplex.


Ah. , only need one , one for light one for tool


----------



## Going_Commando

JoeKP said:


> That looks horrible. I'd rather have a plastic cover at that point. And why not a duplex?


Who cares how it looks, it's a phucking temp electrical cord. You should be nice, maybe he has a box of used receptacles, BX connectors, broken switches and ite circuit breakers for ya.


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> Ah. , only need one , one for light one for tool


i see. I always make them w 2 for the hell of it. I might have one cord somewhere with just a bell box.


----------



## socalelect

Going_Commando said:


> Who cares how it looks, it's a phucking temp electrical cord. You should be nice, maybe he has a box of used receptacles, BX connectors, broken switches and ite circuit breakers for ya.


Used stuff ??? We call that trash and that's where it ends up


----------



## Going_Commando

socalelect said:


> Used stuff ??? We call that trash and that's where it ends up


Most electrician's trash is JoeKP's treasures. :laughing:


----------



## socalelect

We have a metric sh!t ton of temp power stuff the goes with our gen sets. Everything from spider boxes to portable distro panels with transformers. Some of it is down right fugly but safe and user friendly


----------



## socalelect

Going_Commando said:


> Most electrician's trash is JoeKP's treasures. :laughing:


May bee I should send him my worn out Klein's so he can finish em off


----------



## JoeKP

I'm not that bad. But I think I have plenty of tools right now. But I keep buying more. 
(Thought I had a pic of all my toolboxes. Gotta get another. ) but I'm 4 tool boxes wide!


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> I'm not that bad. But I think I have plenty of tools right now. But I keep buying more.
> (Thought I had a pic of all my toolboxes. Gotta get another. ) but I'm 4 tool boxes wide!


Its not about how many tools u have its what you can do SAFELY with them


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> Its not about how many tools u have its what you can do SAFELY with them


Safely isn't the fun way.


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> Safely isn't the fun way.


I like to go home to my family every night , my guys prefer that as well 

We do not joke with electrical safety 

Live dead live testing is the way we fly before cutting or touching


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> I like to go home to my family every night , my guys prefer that as well We do not joke with electrical safety Live dead live testing is the way we fly before cutting or touching


I'm not talking bout electrical. The majority of tools in my garage are mechanics.


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> I'm not talking bout electrical. The majority of tools in my garage are mechanics.


Isn't this a electrical forum ? The one for hack mechanics is down the hall. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

socalelect said:


> Isn't this a electrical forum ? The one for hack mechanics is down the hall. :laughing:


Sorry. I use my garage for fixing things. My truck holds all the electrical tools.


----------



## drsparky

Order a car last week, came in tonight, here is some stock photos, can't shoot my own tonight.


----------



## tam

Thought I lost my unibit which was the version that goes up to 7/8, but found it in my pocket however I already had the bigger one already shipped and thought I might as well keep it. This unibit is godliness: quick connect shank, and impact ready. So I can just use the gun that is on my pouch. 










Also picked up 200 rolls of black tape for 79 cents each roll on eBay. If you know a cheaper place please let me know. Only down side was these tapes were from 2011 but they seem like their integrity is in tact. 











Andddd got a laser lamp from kick starter. It's pretty bad ass in person and total darkness. Will be great for those camping trips. 




















Okay now there is no more time for procrastinating time for studies!


----------



## daveEM

tam said:


> Also picked up 200 rolls of black tape for 79 cents each roll on eBay. If you know a cheaper place please let me know. Only down side was these tapes were from 2011 but they seem like their integrity is in tact.
> 
> View attachment 34461


I bought a roll of tape in I think 1972. Still have some left.


----------



## JoeKP

I have some rolls from when my grandfather died. I still have most ofthem.


----------



## tam

Sheesh did not know you guys were so conservative with the tape. We not only use it for outlets but to tape our bx up for transport and for snaking


----------



## JoeKP

tam said:


> Sheesh did not know you guys were so conservative with the tape. We not only use it for outlets but to tape our bx up for transport and for snaking


That's what the cheap rolls are for!


----------



## tam

JoeKP said:


> That's what the cheap rolls are for!


Haha I know but managing not losing a roll of tape is annoying enough I don't think managing quality rolls will help me out any more. Plus I bought some tape from my supplier that was terrible! Somewhat brittle and not stretch at all, crappy manufactured tape really pisses me off cause the feel of it is so different.


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> Sheesh did not know you guys were so conservative with the tape. We not only use it for outlets but to tape our bx up for transport and for snaking


You tape wrap recepts ? For real ?


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> Haha I know but managing not losing a roll of tape is annoying enough I don't think managing quality rolls will help me out any more. Plus I bought some tape from my supplier that was terrible! Somewhat brittle and not stretch at all, crappy manufactured tape really pisses me off cause the feel of it is so different.


Buy 33+ or 88. And throw the jap wrap in the trash


----------



## tam

socalelect said:


> You tape wrap recepts ? For real ?


 Yeah. I've grown up with it so I shall continue. But not only that our boxes in ny are metal so there have been instances where the receptacle or even the switch made contact with the ring. And I see you're an all american man. I have no problem with American products I enjoy them, but my money buying a foreign made product still funds my american people. Maybe not to the fullest extent but it does.

Btw these are made in Mexico.


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> Yeah. I've grown up with it so I shall continue. But not only that our boxes in ny are metal so there have been instances where the receptacle or even the switch made contact with the ring. And I see you're an all american man. I have no problem with American products I enjoy them, but my money buying a foreign made product still funds my american people. Maybe not to the fullest extent but it does.
> 
> Btw these are made in Mexico.


You are deffinatly a new guy , jap wrap refers to the ****ty 79 cent a roll tape 

I work in industrial environments , all metal boxes. We do not tape wrap and do not have issues either

If you are relying on a little bit of cheap tape to prevent a ground fault from a switch or recept you have bigger problems such as a overcrowded box


----------



## tam

You're misunderstanding something. It's 79 cents because i bought it in bulk. My supply house sells it for a dollar a roll. Now are you telling me you're gonna spend the extra money with no real incentive for the same tape? This is the tape I use btw.








And my boxes are not over crowded. It's called accident. Home owners who remove their switches un-intuitively may have the switch hit the box as it comes out.


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> You're misunderstanding something. It's 79 cents because i bought it in bulk. My supply house sells it for a dollar a roll. Now are you telling me you're gonna spend the extra money with no real incentive for the same tape? This is the tape I use btw.
> 
> And my boxes are not over crowded. It's called accident. Home owners who remove their switches un-intuitively may have the switch hit the box as it comes out.


Yes I will gladly spend the extra money for good tape. Actually I do 

I buy 33+ for less than 3 bucks a roll


And why is it your problem what a homeowner does , do your job correctly and what they do after you are gone is on them 
This is what I generally say about people screwing up work after the pro is gone " you can't fix stupid"


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> You're misunderstanding something. It's 79 cents because i bought it in bulk. My supply house sells it for a dollar a roll. Now are you telling me you're gonna spend the extra money with no real incentive for the same tape? This is the tape I use btw.
> 
> And my boxes are not over crowded. It's called accident. Home owners who remove their switches un-intuitively may have the switch hit the box as it comes out.


If you are a apprentice why are you buying tape? Do you have to supply your own wire nuts too ?


----------



## tam

socalelect said:


> Yes I will gladly spend the extra money for good tape. Actually I do I buy 33+ for less than 3 bucks a roll And why is it your problem what a homeowner does , do your job correctly and what they do after you are gone is on them This is what I generally say about people screwing up work after the pro is gone " you can't fix stupid"


The tape maybe cheaper then yours but it's still quality. I haven't tried what you're suggesting maybe I will but as far as I'm concerned all 3m tapes are quality and the temflex I just bought has value and quality. And what I meant by spending the extra money is for the same exact tape, not your preferred 33+. 

I agree with your last statement but if I can prevent something why not? Yes I understand it's not your responsibility but that's my morale or social responsibility, what ever you want to call it.


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> You're misunderstanding something. It's 79 cents because i bought it in bulk. My supply house sells it for a dollar a roll. Now are you telling me you're gonna spend the extra money with no real incentive for the same tape? This is the tape I use btw.
> 
> And my boxes are not over crowded. It's called accident. Home owners who remove their switches un-intuitively may have the switch hit the box as it comes out.


If you are a apprentice why are you buying tape? Do you have to supply your own wire nuts too ?


----------



## tam

socalelect said:


> If you are a apprentice why are you buying tape? Do you have to supply your own wire nuts too ?


 It's a family business so I try to find better deals on the supplies we buy. Not only am I the apprentice but owner in training. So I normally order the materials we need to stock and materials for the job. My boss aka my father just came back from a month long vacation, not to get too personal but, not only did I have to take care of the company but the houses too and all the snow that was coming down in ny was pissing me off.


----------



## socalelect

tam said:


> It's a family business so I try to find better deals on the supplies we buy. Not only am I the apprentice but owner in training. So I normally order the materials we need to stock and materials for the job. My boss aka my father just came back from a month long vacation, not to get too personal but, not only did I have to take care of the company but the houses too and all the snow that was coming down in ny was pissing me off.


So if your just a apprentice , where was the qualified jm to supervise u ?


----------



## tam

socalelect said:


> So if your just a apprentice , where was the qualified jm to supervise u ?


 My coworker also has a master license, he has yet to leave the nest of our company.


----------



## EcHoMaN

Tape is for the drywall guys, who also like to sometimes rotozip way too deep into boxes....


----------



## svh19044

I got the Milwaukee M18 multi-tool yesterday and used it a bit. 

I'm actually surprised at how smooth and powerful it is with cutting, and dare I say, it actually is almost comparable to the corded Fein. It is NOTHING like my old M12 (not that the m12 multi tool is bad by any stretch, just the m18 is that much better). 

The best part? You barely put a dent in the m18 batteries while using it.

After 3 years of being filled with plaster, metal, ground, tile, drywall dust, and who knows what else, my M12 tool stripped out something. I'll probably get it fixed under warranty and keep it just to have it, but I don't see going back to using it again. The evolution of tools is a funny thing; I got the 12v Bosch multi tool when it first came out. It was the best thing. Then I got the M12 multitool and it made the bosch look like a complete joke (and in reality, that bosch really did suck). Now comes the M18 multi tool and it puts the m12 to shame.


----------



## tam

svh19044 said:


> I got the Milwaukee M18 multi-tool yesterday and used it a bit. I'm actually surprised at how smooth and powerful it is with cutting, and dare I say, it actually is almost comparable to the corded Fein. It is NOTHING like my old M12 (not that the m12 multi tool is bad by any stretch, just the m18 is that much better). The best part? You barely put a dent in the m18 batteries while using it. After 3 years of being filled with plaster, metal, ground, tile, drywall dust, and who knows what else, my M12 tool stripped out something. I'll probably get it fixed under warranty and keep it just to have it, but I don't see going back to using it again. The evolution of tools is a funny thing; I got the 12v Bosch multi tool when it first came out. It was the best thing. Then I got the M12 multitool and it made the bosch look like a complete joke (and in reality, that bosch really did suck). Now comes the M18 multi tool and it puts the m12 to shame.


Sounds good, I work with the m12 line but still have yet to give reason to m18 for heavy duty hammer drills, drilling through wood beams, and sawzall, because of battery dependence and I just hate it when you're in that moment where you're just pushing the battery to its last minute just so you don't have to run and change the battery. But I do want to give the m18 line a try, if I ever do definitely consider the electric ko.


----------



## RobRoy

svh19044 said:


> I got the Milwaukee M18 multi-tool yesterday and used it a bit. I'm actually surprised at how smooth and powerful it is with cutting, and dare I say, it actually is almost comparable to the corded Fein. It is NOTHING like my old M12 (not that the m12 multi tool is bad by any stretch, just the m18 is that much better). The best part? You barely put a dent in the m18 batteries while using it. After 3 years of being filled with plaster, metal, ground, tile, drywall dust, and who knows what else, my M12 tool stripped out something. I'll probably get it fixed under warranty and keep it just to have it, but I don't see going back to using it again. The evolution of tools is a funny thing; I got the 12v Bosch multi tool when it first came out. It was the best thing. Then I got the M12 multitool and it made the bosch look like a complete joke (and in reality, that bosch really did suck). Now comes the M18 multi tool and it puts the m12 to shame.












You guys are weak with your battery operated tools. My battery lasts all day on this drill, and is twice as strong as your new fangled lithium ion fancy schmancy crap!


----------



## Wpgshocker

tam said:


> Sounds good, I work with the m12 line but still have yet to give reason to m18 for heavy duty hammer drills, drilling through wood beams, and sawzall, because of battery dependence and I just hate it when you're in that moment where you're just pushing the battery to its last minute just so you don't have to run and change the battery. But I do want to give the m18 line a try, if I ever do definitely consider the electric ko.


I have been using my M12 fuel hammer drill, impact and rotary hammer drill exclusively and I don't miss the 18v stuff. With the new M12 K.O. Set and other tools coming, I think I can stick with it safely.


----------



## tam

Wpgshocker said:


> I have been using my M12 fuel hammer drill, impact and rotary hammer drill exclusively and I don't miss the 18v stuff. With the new M12 K.O. Set and other tools coming, I think I can stick with it safely.


Oh I thought the ko was for m18, in that case the ko set might be purchased sooner then I thought. 

I also have the hammer drill for m12 but I can't use that for chipping out stone for boxes or any real heavy duty purpose like driving down holes for ground rods, I don't expect the m18 to fulfill those needs but that's just reasons why I need corded.

Don't get me wrong the m12 hammer drill is perfect for straps and mounting boxes and drilling out holes at certain sizes.


----------



## Wpgshocker

tam said:


> Oh I thought the ko was for m18, in that case the ko set might be purchased sooner then I thought. I also have the hammer drill for m12 but I can't use that for chipping out stone for boxes or any real heavy duty purpose like driving down holes for ground rods, I don't expect the m18 to fulfill those needs but that's just reasons why I need corded. Don't get me wrong the m12 hammer drill is perfect for straps and mounting boxes and drilling out holes at certain sizes.


The M12 KO is coming out shortly.


----------



## Hippie

Wpgshocker said:


> The M12 KO is coming out shortly.


i was looking at those last night.. i want one bad and im also going to get the cable cutter. i was very suprised that theyre both m12 though, maybe its just me but something seems impossible about those tiny batteries pulling a 4" hole or cutting 600 cu... even if they are just driving a pump. also id like to have everything 18v just so i can have more of the same batteries but honestly ive never been lacking and they charge so fast its really not an issue.. and it will give me an excuse to get more m12 stuff haha


----------



## svh19044

tam said:


> Sounds good, I work with the m12 line but still have yet to give reason to m18 for heavy duty hammer drills, drilling through wood beams, and sawzall, because of battery dependence and I just hate it when you're in that moment where you're just pushing the battery to its last minute just so you don't have to run and change the battery. But I do want to give the m18 line a try, if I ever do definitely consider the electric ko.


I have a crap load from both lines. Things like the m18 circ saw, recip saw, jig saw, and hammer drill have their place. Especially the fuel line, it is corded power. The new fuel sawzall and circ saw are simply unbelievable for a battery operated tool. 

My m12 tools are used way more, but the m18 line has been a necessity.


----------



## Hippie

i just ordered the m12 cable cutters from toolup.com. i got the bare tool and a 2 pack of the batteries for $30 more than the kit that had 1 battery, case, and charger since i have several chargers already and i usually dont keep the cases anyway. i cant wait for it to come so i can try it out


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 34499
> 
> 
> You guys are weak with your battery operated tools. My battery lasts all day on this drill, and is twice as strong as your new fangled lithium ion fancy schmancy crap!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MattHelm

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 34499
> 
> 
> You guys are weak with your battery operated tools. My battery lasts all day on this drill, and is twice as strong as your new fangled lithium ion fancy schmancy crap!




I have one of those. I have got a 1/2" augur bit too hot to touch using it.

Of course, I haven't used it in anger in 14 years. :jester:


----------



## gilbequick

Hack Work said:


> It's only a piece of plastic, drill it out.


Didn't work, tried it a while back. The metal is crimped within the plastic.


----------



## gilbequick

Hippie said:


> i was looking at those last night.. i want one bad and im also going to get the cable cutter. i was very suprised that theyre both m12 though, maybe its just me but something seems impossible about those tiny batteries pulling a 4" hole or cutting 600 cu... even if they are just driving a pump. also id like to have everything 18v just so i can have more of the same batteries but honestly ive never been lacking and they charge so fast its really not an issue.. and it will give me an excuse to get more m12 stuff haha


I've used the cable cutter A LOT. It'll cut 600 for a good while before you need another battery.


----------



## Hippie

gilbequick said:


> I've used the cable cutter A LOT. It'll cut 600 for a good while before you need another battery.


i cant wait for it to come.. ive decided to get the palm nailer next for my m12 collection, it looks like it would be awesome for nailing boxes up between close studs.. was roughing in a house today and there were a bunch of places where it would have been invaluable

i was looking at the hole puller again its actually 18v i was mistaken about that


----------



## Wpgshocker

Hippie said:


> i cant wait for it to come.. ive decided to get the palm nailer next for my m12 collection, it looks like it would be awesome for nailing boxes up between close studs.. was roughing in a house today and there were a bunch of places where it would have been invaluable i was looking at the hole puller again its actually 18v i was mistaken about that


The M12 knock out set is coming very soon.


----------



## MattHelm

Picquic!


----------



## MattHelm

Decided to go bling with my latest set of hex keys.


----------



## HARRY304E

MattHelm said:


> I have one of those. I have got a 1/2" augur bit too hot to touch using it.
> 
> Of course, I haven't used it in anger in 14 years. :jester:


So you finally stopped installing K&T ?:jester::laughing:


----------



## MattHelm

Wiha DrivLoc - just in case the Picquic Super 8 Plus doesn't work out.


----------



## MattHelm

HARRY304E said:


> So you finally stopped installing K&T ?:jester::laughing:



:laughing: They say you are only as old as you feel... I must be about 90.


----------



## MattHelm

More Picquic. I decided to make a dedicate Torx driver:

T15 is already in the handle.


----------



## KennyW

MattHelm said:


> More Picquic. I decided to make a dedicate Torx driver:
> 
> T15 is already in the handle.


That is a cool idea!


----------



## MattHelm

KennyW said:


> That is a cool idea!



Thanks! I am liking it so far. I think it will work a bit better for some things than my bit holders and regular Torx bits.

With the Picquic bits, you can reach screws in recesses that are too narrow for the bit holder socket.


----------



## Hippie

cable cutter came today! all i got to say is that thing is bad a$$! and they sent a complimentary roll of caution tape


----------



## jza

That is badass.


----------



## btharmy

I got a couple dewalt 20v max tools in the mail today. Nothing spectacular, but I'm converting from ni-cad to li-ion. It is my first battery oscillating tool. I'm cutting the cord.


----------



## newcastle

Good choice btharmy,good choice.your old ni-cad stuff is finaly passing away:laughing:.did they come with the batteries,3 or 4 ah?


----------



## btharmy

newcastle said:


> Good choice btharmy,good choice.your old ni-cad stuff is finaly passing away:laughing:.did they come with the batteries,3 or 4 ah?


Nope, just bare tools. I bought a new hammer drill/impact with the 3ah packs a while back. I have been looking for good deals to add to the kit. Why does the 20v max flashlight cost so much. And why don't they make a fluorescent or LED light/lantern?


----------



## newcastle

hows that? if you have any 18v batteries left


----------



## btharmy

newcastle said:


> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC020-Cordless-Corded-Worklight/dp/B001G1GRXQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/175-5595655-8154324 hows that? if you have any 18v batteries left


 Exactly my point. There are two fluorescent 18 volt lights and none for the 20volt. I have been hauling around two sets of batteries and chargers because my 18v sawzall, light and circular saw. I want to carry only one type of battery and charger, my new 20v.


----------



## cdnelectrician

btharmy said:


> Nope, just bare tools. I bought a new hammer drill/impact with the 3ah packs a while back. I have been looking for good deals to add to the kit. Why does the 20v max flashlight cost so much. And why don't they make a fluorescent or LED light/lantern?


I know right! I don't like the 20v light they make...I loved the fluorescent 18 volt work light...


----------



## RobRoy

New penlight. 100 lumens, and has a magnet on the end. Best $11 I ever spent.


----------



## HARRY305E

RobRoy said:


> New penlight. 100 lumens, and has a magnet on the end. Best $11 I ever spent.


Where?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY305E said:


> Where?


I bought 3 of them at Airgas when I filled up my nitrogen bottle. 
They are $16 on Amazon. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

A nice little light.


----------



## Next72969

Picked up the guy in the middle tonight used from a friend .. Alot of my posts get deleted so comment while you can :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## tam

RobRoy said:


> A nice little light.


Not bad to keep in my vest pocket


----------



## RobRoy

tam said:


> Not bad to keep in my vest pocket


The clip adjusts 180°:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY305E

RobRoy said:


> A nice little light.


Hey go cut your lawn...:laughing:

I bought a few of these $6 each 3 AAA battery's the top is magnetic and will burn for 4.5 hours....



















This is lighting up all the snow here..:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Gardeners do it every monday:whistling2:

This one claims 10 hours of continuous run time.


----------



## HARRY305E

RobRoy said:


> Gardeners do it every monday:whistling2:
> 
> This one claims 10 hours of continuous run time.



Good, the longer the better..:thumbup:


----------



## socalelect

HARRY305E said:


> Good, the longer the better..:thumbup:


That's what she said


----------



## HARRY305E

socalelect said:


> That's what she said


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY305E said:


> Good, the longer the better..:thumbup:


That's what she said!:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

socalelect said:


> That's what she said


Great minds think alike. :thumbup:

I was pre occupied taking pics of my super preggo wife!


----------



## HARRY305E

RobRoy said:


> Great minds think alike. :thumbup:
> 
> I was pre occupied taking pics of my super preggo wife!


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tam

Did not know where to post this... If you guys need an excuse to buy some milwaukee screw guns here it is, you get something free for spending your money. Haha. http://www.toolup.com/[email protected]&utm_campaign=Promo+Page+New+Deals


----------



## Pault

Couple new items...


----------



## cdnelectrician

RobRoy said:


> A nice little light.


Pretty nice!


----------



## RobRoy

cdnelectrician said:


> Pretty nice!












Ironically, I get called out at 2am this morning. Got to use this bad boy all morning.


----------



## michael3

Next72969 said:


> Picked up the guy in the middle tonight used from a friend .. Alot of my posts get deleted so comment while you can :whistling2: :laughing:


Nice guitar, I play bass. Sort of.


----------



## kawimudslinger

Next72969 said:


> Picked up the guy in the middle tonight used from a friend .. Alot of my posts get deleted so comment while you can :whistling2: :laughing:


the hell with the guitars, i like what i see top left hand corner. Too bad the camera wasn't higher haha


----------



## zwodubber

One of our current customers has outsourced Quarterly inspections on equipment batteries and monthly Emergency Light PM testing to us, it has always been done by internal maintenance.

This includes 7 buildings on the campus, and I go in on a saturday when there are minimal production employees and no office personnel.

Let's start with quarterly PM on equipment batteries. What they did was go building to building and check water levels on lifts, scrubbers, forklifts, etc... and log whether or not water was needed. I really didn't consider that a PM so I proposed a program that will help them with predictive maintenance as well.

Since taking over I have been checking the water levels as required and added documentation of battery voltage and remaining AH on the batteries. This gives them a life expectancy and this also got them to implement a policy that batteries be replaced at less than 65% of rated Ah. Also instead of walking around with binders all documentation is done on my iPad and emailed directly to the higher ups with a digital signature of work done. Everyone has been very pleased and my boss was informed we have more than meet their expectations in a short amount of time.

Pictured is the new meter used to analyze the batteries, the 3 minute test simulates a 20 hour cycle. The battery pictured in the test is a 6V 6Ah battery.













































Now on to Emergency lighting, this also had involved walking the seven buildings with binders and writing down pass/fail and unit number. I have digitized this as well using the numbers app on the iPad and created formulas to autofill certain fields based on a pass or fail test. Basically walk through with iPad in hand and document.

In the attached image the column titled satisfactory gets a Y or N based on pass/fail. I set this to default all units to Y each month with formulas in Remedial action and battery model. Simply put, when I get to a unit that is not operating I enter an N in the satisfactory field and it auto fills "remedial action" with replace battery pack and "battery model" column with the battery type required. 











Once determined lights to be repaired I email sheets directly to project manager for authorization to perform repairs and they file the sheets in their logs in case of audits. Below are the counts of EM lights for each building, anything we can do to save time is a huge help.

Building 1 - 56
Building 2 - 98
Building 3 - 52
Building 4 - 21
Building 5 - 96
Building 6 - 32


Sorry for the long winded post but I was hoping to share some ways other people on the forum can show customers there are better ways to do things and open up potential long term work. They locked me in for 2 years of monthly service just for simply taking some time to streamline and improve what was a tedious process.


----------



## MattHelm

Pault said:


> Couple new items...



I have that same set of T-handles and have been please with them so far.

I also have that slugbuster kit I was in Lowes a few months ago and they had them on clearance for $62. Too good a price to pass up.


----------



## BT Electric

zwodubber-
How did you quote for this service, per emergency light or by time required? I think I could offer this same service to several facilities in my area and make it worthwhile.


----------



## zwodubber

BT Electric said:


> zwodubber- How did you quote for this service, per emergency light or by time required? I think I could offer this same service to several facilities in my area and make it worthwhile.


Unfortunately I don't do pricing, I merely try to come up with and present services that I feel will benefit the customer. When I first started doing the PM's I did it the way I was shown. After a few times I presented my thoughts to the boss who recommended I pass this on to the customer.

I scheduled a meeting with the appropriate perssonel at the customer site and within a week my boss told me they would like us to continue doing their PM services and we're very impressed with the initiative we took in working to improve on their current process.

I may be able to talk to the boss, if I can get the info I will PM you


----------



## JoeKP

Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.


----------



## socalelect

JoeKP said:


> Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.


They should be great for cutting live romex


----------



## eperez631

New work phone it's intrinsically safe


----------



## Mate

JoeKP said:


> Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.


Did not thought you were the kind of guy to flush precious dollars down the drain like that.....:whistling2:


----------



## Voltage Hazard

JoeKP said:


> Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.


You paid $3.75 too much......


----------



## EBFD6

JoeKP said:


> Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.





Mate said:


> Did not thought you were the kind of guy to flush precious dollars down the drain like that.....:whistling2:





Voltage Hazard said:


> You paid $3.75 too much......


Those are junk. I wouldn't use them if they were free. The cutting edge is to small to cut 12/2 mc. One of the guys I work with bought them, they were in the trash can by lunch.


----------



## Duece McCracken

eperez631 said:


> New work phone it's intrinsically safe
> 
> View attachment 34899



That is awesome! Hopefully the phone aspect of listening and talking isn't compromised too bad. :whistling2:


----------



## JoeKP

EBFD6 said:


> Those are junk. I wouldn't use them if they were free. The cutting edge is to small to cut 12/2 mc. One of the guys I work with bought them, they were in the trash can by lunch.


Well I don't do much w mc. I do romex more than anything. And if I don't like them I'll toss them in the garage toolbox and go back to my kliens.


----------



## 8V71

HF 500 amp carbon stack battery load tester.  Glad I read the reviews before I tried it because there were numerous complaints of it burning up and one guy mentioned that all of the hardware was loose inside. Sure enough, EVERY load carrying connection was finger tight. 

I think I'm actually going to like this thing. It did really well on the battery behind it.


----------



## jza

JoeKP said:


> Discontinued. Go em down to 4$. Figure I'd try them.


You love junk eh?


----------



## Arrow3030

Got this set on Friday with some wera screwdrivers too.


----------



## JoeKP

Arrow3030 said:


> Got this set on Friday with some wera screwdrivers too.


I like those


----------



## Salvatoreg02

Arrow3030 said:


> Got this set on Friday with some wera screwdrivers too.


How much was that set. And what's the model number.


----------



## btharmy

Newest addition to my growing Dewalt 20v max tool set.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up a 12V impact. Perfect for trimming out a house.


----------



## tjb

mdnitedrftr said:


> Picked up a 12V impact. Perfect for trimming out a house.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mdnitedrftr/media/20140319_211352_zps23f4be9c.jpg.html




These are awesome, and cheap. One of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## Hippie

got a couple more m12 things


----------



## JoeKP

Hippie said:


> got a couple more m12 things


whats the smaller m12 in front of the radio?


----------



## HKK

JoeKP said:


> whats the smaller m12 in front of the radio?


Looks like a plumb lazer


----------



## HDPro

Pault said:


> Couple new items...


I have the larger Lenox set. I really like their hole saw kits.

I've had a Milwaukee for a long time too, but it's getting worn out.

Tried replacing it with the greenlee set but was quite disappointed. Returned it & exchanged for the Lenox. Haven't looked back.

Over the years, I've tried a few misc Ridgid and Kobalt hole saws. Found them to be complete junk also.


----------



## bml215

HKK said:


> Looks like a plumb lazer


I'd agree


----------



## Hippie

bml215 said:


> I'd agree


yep used it today to lay out ceiling fixtures.. very cool to be able to do the layout on the floor instead of trying to mark off the ceiling


----------



## bml215

Hippie said:


> yep used it today to lay out ceiling fixtures.. very cool to be able to do the layout on the floor instead of trying to mark off the ceiling


I got the Bosch 5 point laser, and have found many uses for it. I want to get the line laser too.


----------



## Hippie

i highly reccommend the flashlight as well. its incredibly bright and stands up nicely with an xc battery in it, also has a magnet on the side to hold it. best part is it makes a solid beam of light without that annoying darkish spot in the center like with a traditional incandescent flashlight. i havent had it long enough to tell how long a battery lasts 

the radio sounds awesome and has an aux input (i cant stand listening to radio stations they all stink) but it does drain the battery pretty fast at higher volume.


----------



## drspec

Hippie said:


> i highly reccommend the flashlight as well. its incredibly bright and stands up nicely with an xc battery in it, also has a magnet on the side to hold it. best part is it makes a solid beam of light without that annoying darkish spot in the center like with a traditional incandescent flashlight. i havent had it long enough to tell how long a battery lasts
> 
> the radio sounds awesome and has an aux input (i cant stand listening to radio stations they all stink) but it does drain the battery pretty fast at higher volume.


I think you would be more impressed with the M12 LED sticklight


----------



## Going_Commando

bml215 said:


> I got the Bosch 5 point laser, and have found many uses for it. I want to get the line laser too.


I want one. I still have to use chalk lines, levels, and plumb bobs with string and my level as a weight.


----------



## bml215

Going_Commando said:


> I want one. I still have to use chalk lines, levels, and plumb bobs with string and my level as a weight.


I still have them for backups. Only use my level out of the 3 though. 

And to the post 2 above I have these "SABER II" light sticks, 96 LED, rechargeable with auto shut off unlike some of the other; can use them while plugged in too. Last 3 hours continuously, so I got 2. Really great, but I think they are $65 a piece. I don't regret buying em.


----------



## bml215

Love em.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just saw this on Milwaukee's website. I got pretty excited, not going to lie.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2520-21xc


----------



## Wpgshocker

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Just saw this on Milwaukee's website. I got pretty excited, not going to lie. http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2520-21xc


Just wait for the rest. There are some crazy new tools coming.


----------



## JoeKP

Wpgshocker said:


> Just wait for the rest. There are some crazy new tools coming.


Knew I should have waited on buying mine...


----------



## Arrow3030

Salvatoreg02 said:


> How much was that set. And what's the model number.


Wera zyklops 3/8" set. Not sure what the model # was. I think I paid <cough> $230 on Amazon. I like the functionality and certainly the look but I'm not sure it was worth the $. On the other hand, the vde wera screw driver set is great and well worth the $65'ish dollars.


----------



## JoeKP

After 5 years finally got a new iPhone.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Wpgshocker said:


> Just wait for the rest. There are some crazy new tools coming.


Nice, I'm a huge fan of their brushless m12 tools.


----------



## LARMGUY

Freaking Hell!

Five years ago I bought a Milwaukee combo kit. It was an 18volt 1/2 hammer drill and impact driver with two batteries. It has served me well. This winter we had some really cold weather causing my drill to become erratic and unusable. I took it to the local tool warehouse and asked them to fix it. I authorized the $90 estimate then upon waiting inside the store picking up the drill they have over 100 of these specials I could get $100 off with a trade in. Yeah, for another $200, I could have had a completely new drill, driver, batteries and charger. Instead, I paid another $90 to repair my drill and can't take advantage of the trade in. I would be paying over full retail for the tools plus giving them a remanufactured drill.


----------



## Pault

HDPro said:


> I have the larger Lenox set. I really like their hole saw kits.
> 
> I've had a Milwaukee for a long time too, but it's getting worn out.
> 
> Tried replacing it with the greenlee set but was quite disappointed. Returned it & exchanged for the Lenox. Haven't looked back.
> 
> Over the years, I've tried a few misc Ridgid and Kobalt hole saws. Found them to be complete junk also.


I have the smaller knockout kit and hole saw because they are small enough to keep in my tool bag if I can't find anything that my company provides in a timely manner on site. I'm not obligated to supply either one and certainly not large knockouts and hole saws. 

I got the Greenlee set at a local garage sale for $8 bucks!


----------



## Double G

mdnitedrftr said:


> Picked up a 12V impact. Perfect for trimming out a house.



That is not an impact unless they came out with something new.


----------



## Hippie

LARMGUY said:


> Freaking Hell!
> 
> Five years ago I bought a Milwaukee combo kit. It was an 18volt 1/2 hammer drill and impact driver with two batteries. It has served me well. This winter we had some really cold weather causing my drill to become erratic and unusable. I took it to the local tool warehouse and asked them to fix it. I authorized the $90 estimate then upon waiting inside the store picking up the drill they have over 100 of these specials I could get $100 off with a trade in. Yeah, for another $200, I could have had a completely new drill, driver, batteries and charger. Instead, I paid another $90 to repair my drill and can't take advantage of the trade in. I would be paying over full retail for the tools plus giving them a remanufactured drill.


i got that a few months ago. only i gave them a broken dewalt with no batteries haha


----------



## Wpgshocker

Double G said:


> That is not an impact unless they came out with something new.


I missed that! 

12v driver, not impact.


----------



## michael3

Double G said:


> That is not an impact unless they came out with something new.


Also, am I the only one that would avoid an impact for trim out. 

The drill/driver that is pictured would do nicely for a trim out


----------



## chewy

michael3 said:


> Also, am I the only one that would avoid an impact for trim out.
> 
> The drill/driver that is pictured would do nicely for a trim out


Milwaukee M18s first speed is fine and wont strip.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

michael3 said:


> Also, am I the only one that would avoid an impact for trim out.
> 
> The drill/driver that is pictured would do nicely for a trim out


I really like the low speed on my m12 impact driver for trim outs. I also really enjoy that dewalt gyroscopic screwdriver for trim outs.


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> Milwaukee M18s first speed is fine and wont strip.


i thought you didnt use the slower speeds.

i trim out with mine all day long. i dont see any reason not to.. why wouldnt you? its easier to strip a screw with a drill anyway


----------



## chewy

Hippie said:


> i thought you didnt use the slower speeds.
> 
> i trim out with mine all day long. i dont see any reason not to.. why wouldnt you? its easier to strip a screw with a drill anyway


I dont use mine to trim out, it was more of an FYI. I use a whirly screwdriver


----------



## TGGT

michael3 said:


> Also, am I the only one that would avoid an impact for trim out.
> 
> The drill/driver that is pictured would do nicely for a trim out


I used to trim out with bosch's 12v impact all day.


----------



## michael3

TGGT said:


> I used to trim out with bosch's 12v impact all day.


Guess I am the only one.


----------



## fp.unit

I trim out with my 18V impact when I actually remember my where my #1 bit is


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I use a Yankee screwdriver to trim out with . I have a adaptor that it uses modern style bits . The battery never runs down in it.

LC


----------



## chewy

Found an application where I will find a nutdriver handy so...


----------



## farlsincharge

Hippie said:


> i got that a few months ago. only i gave them a broken dewalt with no batteries haha


Wow, here it has to have two batteries and a charger to count.


----------



## michael3

Just got kit today. My first tools from Milwaukee. About 50% heavier than my 6 year old Bosch 10.6volt. 

Can't wait to use it.


----------



## TGGT

I haven't bought these, but if I'm ever back in the market for screwdrivers I might order some of these Proto drivers. The grips look comfortable, but I'm more curious about how the tips would hold up, especially the philips. They look like decent usa made drivers for once.

My favorite philips to date is my wera. My klein and craftsman philips don't compare.


----------



## Sparky208

I just bought a bunch of stuff here is the first one I got


----------



## cdnelectrician

chewy said:


> Found an application where I will find a nutdriver handy so...


are those full hollow shaft?


----------



## chewy

cdnelectrician said:


> are those full hollow shaft?


I hope not


----------



## Chris A.

Sparky208 said:


> I just bought a bunch of stuff here is the first one I got


That's a nice set. I'd like to have that same set myself


----------



## Sparky208

Chris A. said:


> That's a nice set. I'd like to have that same set myself


$184 on Amazon 

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009EK6PG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Chris A.

Thanks Sparky, just added it to my amazon cart.


----------



## sbrn33

michael3 said:


> Just got kit today. My first tools from Milwaukee. About 50% heavier than my 6 year old Bosch 10.6volt.
> 
> Can't wait to use it.


Get the screwdriver. I use it all the time. The drill and impact are kinda average but that screwdriver....love it.


----------



## michael3

sbrn33 said:


> Get the screwdriver. I use it all the time. The drill and impact are kinda average but that screwdriver....love it.


Ok I'll look into it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

sbrn33 said:


> Get the screwdriver. I use it all the time. The drill and impact are kinda average but that screwdriver....love it.


I used to feel the same way. Until I picked up the fuel impact.


----------



## Demac

Few weeks old.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Just came in. Wera T-handles 2mil through 10mil and a 17mil Wera Joker wrench.


----------



## Wpgshocker

thegoldenboy said:


> Just came in. Wera T-handles 2mil through 10mil and a 17mil Wera Joker wrench.


Nice.

Let us know how you like the joker. You can remove the nut stopper/holder, correct?


----------



## thegoldenboy

Wpgshocker said:


> Nice. Let us know how you like the joker. You can remove the nut stopper/holder, correct?


I've got the 10 and 13 mil version already and I love them. They're the only ratcheting wrench I've used that doesn't skip teeth on me. I believe the plate is removable by just an Allen screw.


----------



## RobRoy

thegoldenboy said:


> Just came in. Wera T-handles 2mil through 10mil and a 17mil Wera Joker wrench.











I've been looking into upgrading my husky wrenches. I have loved the quality of the Wera screwdrivers so far.


----------



## Big John

Picked up this 1/4" Craftsman set for my so I can keep a set of sockets in my Veto backpack without loading it down.








Very disappointed to learn that there's not a thing in it that's American made anymore. All Taiwanese or Chinese. They are still places trying to get American prices, though, it was originally priced at almost $40.


----------



## bml215

Got a fein multi tool today. Very nice tool.


----------



## HARRY304E

bml215 said:


> Got a fein multi tool today. Very nice tool.


You will love it..:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

RobRoy said:


> I've been looking into upgrading my husky wrenches. I have loved the quality of the Wera screwdrivers so far.


There's definitely quality in the wrenches as well. I'll probably bite on the SAE when my current set wear out their welcome.


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> Picked up this 1/4" Craftsman set for my so I can keep a set of sockets in my Veto backpack without loading it down. Very disappointed to learn that there's not a thing in it that's American made anymore. All Taiwanese or Chinese. They are still places trying to get American prices, though, it was originally priced at almost $40.


I've had that same set now for about 10 years maybe. Still all original. Havnt broken any of it yet.


----------



## jefferyb_2

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 35340
> 
> 
> I've been looking into upgrading my husky wrenches. I have loved the quality of the Wera screwdrivers so far.


 The only thing I don't like about the Wera screwdrivers are that the handles aren't big enough for guys like me with big hands. I ended up
buying Matco (made by Witte) off a Matco tool truck and they're great.
I have a couple of Weras but I don't use them often because of the small
grips.


----------



## Wpgshocker

jefferyb_2 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the Wera screwdrivers are that the handles aren't big enough for guys like me with big hands. I ended up buying Matco (made by Witte) off a Matco tool truck and they're great. I have a couple of Weras but I don't use them often because of the small grips.


Odd. I found the grips to be far bigger than my old greenlee and kleins. In fact, the handle design gives me a crapload of extra torque.


----------



## jefferyb_2

Wpgshocker said:


> Odd. I found the grips to be far bigger than my old greenlee and kleins. In fact, the handle design gives me a crapload of extra torque.


 They feel small to me. I love the Matcos.


----------



## Big John

Gonna try out Knipex's auto-adjusting pump pliers. Just put them on the work piece and squeeze the handles together.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Big John said:


> Picked up this 1/4" Craftsman set for my so I can keep a set of sockets in my Veto backpack without loading it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed to learn that there's not a thing in it that's American made anymore. All Taiwanese or Chinese. They are still places trying to get American prices, though, it was originally priced at almost $40.


How do you like your Veto backpack? I've got the Klein and after a year of daily use the body of the bag is holding up well, but I've damn well near blown out every single pocket. I'm looking at the Veto with serious consideration. How's the weight of the bag alone?


----------



## Wpgshocker

thegoldenboy said:


> I'm looking at the Veto with serious consideration. How's the weight of the bag alone?


I returned my veto because it was too tall, too narrow and too heavy. It just felt awkward.


----------



## Big John

thegoldenboy said:


> How do you like your Veto backpack? I've got the Klein and after a year of daily use the body of the bag is holding up well, but I've damn well near blown out every single pocket. I'm looking at the Veto with serious consideration. How's the weight of the bag alone?


 I'm mixed. I'm not gonna return it, I'll say that. But it could definitely stand to be about 4 or 5 inches shorter, and I'm still trying to figure out a good tool layout.

Not sure what all the little pouches and such at the tops of both pockets are supposed to be for, but I haven't found a good use for them, and they're just basically empty space.

I like the fact I can carry it comfortably over long walking distances and in tight quarters, which is a lot of my work, and I like that it's really rugged because I break everything. I think it was the best backpack I could've gotten, but it could still use some improvement when being tailored for guys in the electrical field.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Big John said:


> I'm mixed. I'm not gonna return it, I'll say that. But it could definitely stand to be about 4 or 5 inches shorter, and I'm still trying to figure out a good tool layout. Not sure what all the little pouches and such at the tops of both pockets are supposed to be for, but I haven't found a good use for them, and they're just basically empty space. I like the fact I can carry it comfortably over long walking distances and in tight quarters, which is a lot of my work, and I like that it's really rugged because I break everything. I think it was the best backpack I could've gotten, but it could still use some improvement when being tailored for guys in the electrical field.


Thanks. I just compared specs, it's got about 3 inches and 4 pounds over my Klein. I think I could live with that. I've recently jumped on the health wagon and shed almost 50 lbs since November so I can afford to carry the extra weight.


----------



## JMV

My Veto backpack weighs in at about 50 pounds, though I'm looking at which tools I can live without in it to help lighten the load. I also agree that it's just a touch too tall and not quite wide enough. It has no problem standing upright unless it's sitting on a material cart getting pushed around...then it has a tendency to fall over or fall off the cart when I hit a bump. 

That said, it's incredibly durable and I can fit a lot more in it than I ever thought I could. I use just about every pocket. I'm in no rush to get rid of mine as it's made my life easier (and much more organized).


----------



## 8V71

Big John said:


> Not sure what all the little pouches and such at the tops of both pockets are supposed to be for, but I haven't found a good use for them, and they're just basically empty space.


Would they be sized right to carry your 35mm film canisters in? 

It seems odd seeing you post in this thread. I never figured you as a tool whore. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Big John said:


> Not sure what all the little pouches and such at the tops of both pockets are supposed to be for, but I haven't found a good use for them, and they're just basically empty space.


Thats the same problem I ran into. Right now I just have some spare replacement taps, and nut driver bits.


----------



## electricmalone

thegoldenboy said:


> Thanks. I just compared specs, it's got about 3 inches and 4 pounds over my Klein. I think I could live with that. I've recently jumped on the health wagon and shed almost 50 lbs since November so I can afford to carry the extra weight.


 congrats on the weight loss. How the f did you do it?


----------



## thegoldenboy

electricmalone said:


> congrats on the weight loss. How the f did you do it?


Thanks! Stopped eating fast food and drinking soda, started paying attention to what I was eating and started working out. I picked up P90x, started at 214 and I'm down to 167, so 46 pounds total. It was some hard work for sure.


----------



## electricmalone

thegoldenboy said:


> Thanks! Stopped eating fast food and drinking soda, started paying attention to what I was eating and started working out. I picked up P90x, started at 214 and I'm down to 167, so 46 pounds total. It was some hard work for sure.


 I've been out of high school for 15 years, with my wife 14, in the trade full time 14 years. I weigh 70lbs more than I did back then. Not being able to keep up with my 2&1/2yr old son has kicked me in the a$$ to drop at least 50lbs. I struggle daily with eating healthy and exercising. My service tech job has my butt in the drivers seat more than anything else. Pregnant wife makes it tough to keep my favorite sweets out of the house, same crap she's craving... Too many excuses. My struggle is motivation and self control...


----------



## bml215

electricmalone said:


> I've been out of high school for 15 years, with my wife 14, in the trade full time 14 years. I weigh 70lbs more than I did back then. Not being able to keep up with my 2&1/2yr old son has kicked me in the a$$ to drop at least 50lbs. I struggle daily with eating healthy and exercising. My service tech job has my butt in the drivers seat more than anything else. Pregnant wife makes it tough to keep my favorite sweets out of the house, same crap she's craving... Too many excuses. My struggle is motivation and self control...


My pops just dropped 40lbs in 3 weeks. Had to loose weight because of his knees. He did that program where they bring the diet meals to you, he gets 1 cheat day on the program. 

I seen those ads on TV, and thought they were BS. Old man went from 230 to 190 in 3 weeks though. He blew out his one knee before starting the program, and is recovering from surgery. He isn't moving around much, and still lost all that. 

Might be an idea for you, but you would have to stick to eating only what they give you for 6 days a week.


----------



## electricmalone

bml215 said:


> My pops just dropped 40lbs in 3 weeks. Had to loose weight because of his knees. He did that program where they bring the diet meals to you, he gets 1 cheat day on the program. I seen those ads on TV, and thought they were BS. Old man went from 230 to 190 in 3 weeks though. He blew out his one knee before starting the program, and is recovering from surgery. He isn't moving around much, and still lost all that. Might be an idea for you, but you would have to stick to eating only what they give you for 6 days a week.


 my Dr says to cut out calories and I'll be fine. My boss dropped 60+ lbs in 6months by eating only 600calories and drinking water. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I might try that route... Can't stick to those weight watchers type diets. Dr warned me to steer clear of the pre-made meal plans, too much sodium. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see his thoughts on the pre-made diet plan meals, worth a shot. Right now I'm willing to try anything, well not meth, or aids, but almost anything.


----------



## bml215

electricmalone said:


> my Dr says to cut out calories and I'll be fine. My boss dropped 60+ lbs in 6months by eating only 600calories and drinking water. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I might try that route... Can't stick to those weight watchers type diets. Dr warned me to steer clear of the pre-made meal plans, too much sodium. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see his thoughts on the pre-made diet plan meals, worth a shot. Right now I'm willing to try anything, well not meth, or aids, but almost anything.


Good luck.


----------



## Going_Commando

electricmalone said:


> my Dr says to cut out calories and I'll be fine. My boss dropped 60+ lbs in 6months by eating only 600calories and drinking water. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I might try that route... Can't stick to those weight watchers type diets. Dr warned me to steer clear of the pre-made meal plans, too much sodium. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see his thoughts on the pre-made diet plan meals, worth a shot. Right now I'm willing to try anything, well not meth, or aids, but almost anything.


Waaaay unhealthy to only consume 600 calories a day.

Most realistic way to lose weight? Pack your own lunch, including breakfast. Stop getting breakfast sandwiches from dunks. I like greek yogurt at home for breakfast with coffee (black), and pack an apple, pear and banana in my lunch box to bring with me. I usually have a sandwich or a salad for lunch along with a couple clementines or an orange and a package of peanut butter crackers (for the sweet/salty mix). I still drink energy drinks, but make sure they are the no carb/sugar/calorie versions, and bring lots of water with me. If you get bored of water buy some of those crystal light packets or the Dasani drops. Those are awesome. Also, soda is terrible for you, so just stop drinking that garbage. The fruit includes quite a bit of natural sugar, but it tastes good and is a hell of a lot healthier than twinkies, ho-hos, and Shamrock shakes from McD's. Plus it helps me from contracting skurvy from vitamin-c deficiency. :laughing:

ETA: Oh yeah, and cut down on the Fettucine Alfredo, chocolate chip ice cream, little debbie's pies, baked potatoes smothered in butter and sour cream, and all that other stuff that is delicious. Eat more salads with grilled meat, more tuna sans mayonaise (a can of tuna with hot sauce is a pretty tasty snack), etc.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Yeah 600 calories is pretty damn low. A normal active male should be like 2500-3000 calories. 
Eating 1/5th the calories of normal is as extreme as eating 5x the calories of normal.


----------



## michael3

Going_Commando said:


> Waaaay unhealthy to only consume 600 calories a day.
> 
> Most realistic way to lose weight? Pack your own lunch, including breakfast. Stop getting breakfast sandwiches from dunks. I like greek yogurt at home for breakfast with coffee (black), and pack an apple, pear and banana in my lunch box to bring with me. I usually have a sandwich or a salad for lunch along with a couple clementines or an orange and a package of peanut butter crackers (for the sweet/salty mix). I still drink energy drinks, but make sure they are the no carb/sugar/calorie versions, and bring lots of water with me. If you get bored of water buy some of those crystal light packets or the Dasani drops. Those are awesome. Also, soda is terrible for you, so just stop drinking that garbage. The fruit includes quite a bit of natural sugar, but it tastes good and is a hell of a lot healthier than twinkies, ho-hos, and Shamrock shakes from McD's. Plus it helps me from contracting skurvy from vitamin-c deficiency. :laughing:
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, and cut down on the Fettucine Alfredo, chocolate chip ice cream, little debbie's pies, baked potatoes smothered in butter and sour cream, and all that other stuff that is delicious. Eat more salads with grilled meat, more tuna sans mayonaise (a can of tuna with hot sauce is a pretty tasty snack), etc.


Tuna and hot sauce. I'll try it.


----------



## Satch

Well, there goes my theory of the Three Bs diet. Bread, butter, and beer.


----------



## jbfan

bml215 said:


> My pops just dropped 40lbs in 3 weeks. Had to loose weight because of his knees. He did that program where they bring the diet meals to you, he gets 1 cheat day on the program.
> 
> I seen those ads on TV, and thought they were BS. Old man went from 230 to 190 in 3 weeks though. He blew out his one knee before starting the program, and is recovering from surgery. He isn't moving around much, and still lost all that.
> 
> Might be an idea for you, but you would have to stick to eating only what they give you for 6 days a week.


Do you have a name for that program?

Seems like all the premade meals have more sodium than is allowed per day


----------



## bml215

jbfan said:


> Do you have a name for that program?
> 
> Seems like all the premade meals have more sodium than is allowed per day


I'll find out the next time I talk to him.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up some Crocs today










http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/32/Crocs-Needle-Nose-Wire-Strippers


So far not too shabby. Ill have to get used to it being an inch longer than my normal strippers, but otherwise it does its job well, fits my hand well, etc...


----------



## Rochsolid

electricmalone said:


> my Dr says to cut out calories and I'll be fine. My boss dropped 60+ lbs in 6months by eating only 600calories and drinking water. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I might try that route... Can't stick to those weight watchers type diets. Dr warned me to steer clear of the pre-made meal plans, too much sodium. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see his thoughts on the pre-made diet plan meals, worth a shot. Right now I'm willing to try anything, well not meth, or aids, but almost anything.


600 calories is waaaaaaaay to low. That is so bad for your body, you need to eat a lot of food, good food, lots of lean proteins, and veggies. You should download an app called my fitness pal. It's great for tracking what you eat and staying in track with your macros. And if you looking to just lose fat, eat a lot of veggies, lean protein and go running. IMO if you starve yourself (600 cals a day) any weight you do lose will be put back on in no time, you cannot keep that pace going,


----------



## varmit

electricmalone said:


> my Dr says to cut out calories and I'll be fine. My boss dropped 60+ lbs in 6months by eating only 600calories and drinking water. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I might try that route... Can't stick to those weight watchers type diets. Dr warned me to steer clear of the pre-made meal plans, too much sodium. I'll call the dr tomorrow to see his thoughts on the pre-made diet plan meals, worth a shot. Right now I'm willing to try anything, well not meth, or aids, but almost anything.


A 600 calorie per day diet is not sustainable. While you will certainly lose weight, you will also lose muscle important muscle mass. The muscle mass loss will cause more of a weight gain when you come off of this overly restrictive diet, as you body will shift into survival mode due to near starvation as a result of the low calorie intake. When your body is in this survival mode practically all calories consumed are stored as fat. So when you return to a normal diet, you will gain back more weight that you lost.

While no one dietary approach will work for everyone, a more moderate approach over a lifetime is the most safe and effective. A good basic plan would be several smaller meals a day ( 5 or 6 ) consisting of fruits, vegetables, lean (not fried) meat or vegetable protein, and a some healthy fats. ( Yes, you need some fat for proper health.) Combine healthy eating with a little aerobic exercise a few times a week and hopefully you can avoid the medical profession.

A lot of folks seem to think that work, even somewhat physical work- say running conduit or pulling wire, is exercise. Job site work usually is not keeping your heart rate in the aerobic zone long enough for much health gain. Work only tends to make us too tired to exercise when we get home.

Other tips:
Avoid most of the junk food stores and "restaurants".
Do NOT eat within 2 to 3 hours of going to bed.
Drink a lot of plain water.
Avoid all pop, soda, cold drinks or whatever your regional name is for this poison.

The most important tip: FIGURE OUT WHAT WORKS FOR YOU. The plan that works for someone else is irrelevant to your health.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

If it tastes good, spit it out


----------



## wendon

mdnitedrftr said:


> Picked up some Crocs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/32/Crocs-Needle-Nose-Wire-Strippers
> 
> 
> So far not too shabby. Ill have to get used to it being an inch longer than my normal strippers, but otherwise it does its job well, fits my hand well, etc...


Add the part #47010 V-cutter and it really rocks!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr

wendon said:


> Add the part #47010 V-cutter and it really rocks!:thumbsup:


Interesting...


----------



## Ninety

Needed a new big driver and saw these babies. Real sweet! $10 for the pair! With no live work no worries about the metal handle.


----------



## Electrical Student

Big John said:


> Gonna try out Knipex's auto-adjusting pump pliers. Just put them on the work piece and squeeze the handles together.


How do u like them? I'm doing a ton of pipe work, with compression fittings. I have a pair of channel locks in each hand for most of the day. So I am defiantly willing to drop a few bucks on them to make life easier. I am using the Irwin's with the push lock on them. They work much better then the conventional channys IMO. I can change the grip position with one hand. If they could do it by themselves though, that would be a blessing. Lol


----------



## chewy

Typical Wiha quality.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Mmm, wiha nutdrivers. I want a pair of those.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## electro916

M12 greatness....next I need a fuel SDS.


----------



## st0mps

my buddy at the job has that same setup plus the SDS hammer its great when doing wiremold and up to 1" pipe so lite


----------



## michael3

electro916 said:


> M12 greatness....next I need a fuel SDS.


A little bit of envy over here. Those extended batteries.


----------



## sparky970

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Mmm, wiha nutdrivers. I want a pair of those.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I just picked up 2 sets of insulated ones. Not that we'll be using them for hot work, but they were free.


----------



## JoeKP

electro916 said:


> M12 greatness....next I need a fuel SDS.


Nice home cheapo outlet strip.


----------



## jefferyb_2

sparky970 said:


> I just picked up 2 sets of insulated ones. Not that we'll be using them for hot work, but they were free.


 
How did you get them free?


----------



## newcastle

sparky970 said:


> I just picked up 2 sets of insulated ones. Not that we'll be using them for hot work, but they were free.


Ya,how did you get them free?


----------



## electro916

JoeKP said:


> Nice home cheapo outlet strip.



WRONG.....its a wiremold strip, way better than your yard sale scrap bin stuff.


----------



## Grogan14

Got the 4.0 battery and charger free with purchase of the M18 Fuel Sawzall and 3/8" impact wrench.












Got the M12 3/8" ratchet free with the M12 Fuel 1/2" hammer drill.


----------



## JoeKP

electro916 said:


> WRONG.....its a wiremold strip, way better than your yard sale scrap bin stuff.


I'm not wrong. You bought it from Home Depot. I never said about who made it.


----------



## HARRY304E

Grogan14 said:


> Got the 4.0 battery and charger free with purchase of the M18 Fuel Sawzall and 3/8" impact wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the M12 3/8" ratchet free with the M12 Fuel 1/2" hammer drill.


What do they charge for the charger battery combo?


----------



## Grogan14

HARRY304E said:


> What do they charge for the charger battery combo?


$149 at Home Depot.

Probably put in on Craigs, as I have 3 4.0 batteries already.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Grogan14 said:


> $149 at Home Depot.
> 
> Probably put in on Craigs, as I have 3 4.0 batteries already.


Was 100 for the longest time.


----------



## bml215

Just got a greenlee (tempo) 801k toner/probe.


----------



## KDC

Got home on Thursday to find a "Missed Delivery" tag from UPS, a package from Klein Tools.

Huh, didn't remember ordering anything from them.

Get the package Friday, and this is what I found inside:










Promo item, going to have to play around with it some.


----------



## bml215

KDC said:


> Got home on Thursday to find a "Missed Delivery" tag from UPS, a package from Klein Tools.
> 
> Huh, didn't remember ordering anything from them.
> 
> Get the package Friday, and this is what I found inside:
> 
> Promo item, going to have to play around with it some.


Nice. let us know about it.


----------



## tam

Needed a beer opener in my life. Shorter then I expected but looks good and works







Giving these a try, so far test stripping and cutting at home is better then the Milwaukee. Gonna see its performance at work today.


----------



## travis13

tam said:


> Needed a beer opener in my life. Shorter then I expected but looks good and works Giving these a try, so far test stripping and cutting at home is better then the Milwaukee. Gonna see its performance at work today.


Definitely let us know how those puppies work out. They look promising


----------



## Wpgshocker

travis13 said:


> Definitely let us know how those puppies work out. They look promising


For a copy of the Milwaukee combo strippers, the Kleins don't even have a lock mechanism.


----------



## Big John

Wpgshocker said:


> For a copy of the Milwaukee combo strippers, the Kleins don't even have a lock mechanism.


 I pull all the springs out of my pliers anyway.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Big John said:


> I pull all the springs out of my pliers anyway.


I actually like the spring mech in the Milwaukee's. I was hesitant to buy them, but they are actually working out better than I thought. 
My Kleins and Rackateers are sitting in a drawer now.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Wpgshocker said:


> For a copy of the Milwaukee combo strippers, the Kleins don't even have a lock mechanism.


That sucks, I didn't even notice that. I was going to pick up a pair of those to replace my ideal t-strippers.


----------



## tam

travis13 said:


> Definitely let us know how those puppies work out. They look promising


Definitely better then Milwaukee, don't like the locking mech, and the locking mech is only on the smaller one not the larger, happy they didn't include that. I'm comparing my experience to the Milwaukee equivalent:

The klein has a better everything. The cuts are smooth, 
-the stripping holes are definitely better because you don't need to wiggle around to cut the cut into the wire, even when going down one size. 
-It's a bit lightweight which threw me off when I switched from pliers to needle nose. 
- the cutting part requires not as much force, this an easier and cleaner cut through wire. 
- bolt cutters surprised me. I had an 8/32 today and surprisingly it felt very soft cutting through it. 
- the needle nose is thicker then the milwaukee, so if you need a skinnier nose then perhaps this is not for you. But for me if I need something that thin, this wouldn't be the tool. 
- the handle grips are a different color scheme that klein uses so I was thrown off by it. 

I'd recommended this, even if you don't need the stripping and bolt cutting part. The cuts are enjoyable. 

Just tried it without the spring: it feels like the spring assists on the ease of cutting and stripping. When I take it out it requires a bit more force and technique to cleanly cut the wire. 

No problem major problems. I recommend.


----------



## Wpgshocker

tam said:


> Definitely better then Milwaukee, don't like the locking mech, and the locking mech is only on the smaller one not the larger, happy they didn't include that. I'm comparing my experience to the Milwaukee equivalent: The klein has a better everything.


 The "smaller one" is the combination plier and comparable model, it has a multi gauge stripper( the larger only does 14,12,10), 8/32 and 6/32 shear, needle nose, reaming edges, etc.. The larger one is really only for residential work. I have them both, the larger is ok, but I love the smaller combination plier.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Big John said:


> I pull all the springs out of my pliers anyway.


Never heard of that idea...might just try it...


----------



## fp.unit

tam said:


> Definitely better then Milwaukee, don't like the locking mech, and the locking mech is only on the smaller one not the larger, happy they didn't include that. I'm comparing my experience to the Milwaukee equivalent:
> 
> The klein has a better everything. The cuts are smooth,
> -the stripping holes are definitely better because you don't need to wiggle around to cut the cut into the wire, even when going down one size.
> -It's a bit lightweight which threw me off when I switched from pliers to needle nose.
> - the cutting part requires not as much force, this an easier and cleaner cut through wire.
> - bolt cutters surprised me. I had an 8/32 today and surprisingly it felt very soft cutting through it.
> - the needle nose is thicker then the milwaukee, so if you need a skinnier nose then perhaps this is not for you. But for me if I need something that thin, this wouldn't be the tool.
> - the handle grips are a different color scheme that klein uses so I was thrown off by it.
> 
> I'd recommended this, even if you don't need the stripping and bolt cutting part. The cuts are enjoyable.
> 
> Just tried it without the spring: it feels like the spring assists on the ease of cutting and stripping. When I take it out it requires a bit more force and technique to cleanly cut the wire.
> 
> No problem major problems. I recommend.


Is this something for making splices with? Im a little intrigued.


----------



## tam

fp.unit said:


> Is this something for making splices with? Im a little intrigued.


You can... In a tight situation. I don't normally join wires with my needle noses, but the jaws area wide so it will only be semi-annoying.


----------



## Big John

tam said:


> You can... In a tight situation. I don't normally join wires with my needle noses, but the jaws area wide so it will only be semi-annoying.


 How wide is the jaw on those? Hard to tell size by looking at them, are they just a longer version of standard needle-nose?


----------



## tam

Big John said:


> How wide is the jaw on those? Hard to tell size by looking at them, are they just a longer version of standard needle-nose?


they are actually the same size as klein's other needle nose plier. the jaws are about 1/4 wide. not much space for your main tool to join wires, but like i said, if youre in a pinch they will work. the reason i said they are wider, is because on the milwaukee version, the jaws are slimmer. 

so, i would not recommend these as your pliers to join wires. 

im starting to enjoy it more and more, i realized there are two stripping sides; solid and stranded wires. and it actually cuts very well, its just hard to see which gauge you need to fall into. i will probably make a colored dot or something. GET IT!


----------



## fp.unit

Thanks.

In the pic they almost looked like some half breed between linemen and needle nose pliers, width wise, that's why I asked. Glad to know they are basically needle nose sized. Still I might pick a pair up when I see them hit HD shelves (they might already be there? haven't been in a good month or 2). My only problem is not really needing strippers on a needle nose plier. But maybe, MAYBE they could replace my main strippers (but I like having a spring and a lock and the KuRvE ), and hell if they could replace my main strippers I would get that extra benefit of tiny fingers when I need them. So I guess that's what they're shooting for. I'd love linemens with 10,12,14 strippers though, I'd get more use out of those then the odd time I'm doing t-stat wire and need an #18 stripper or something.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I keep both needle nose pliers and strippers in my pouch so these are very appealing to me. I just wish that they didn't cost as much as a hard cutting journeyman series lineman plier. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

That's a hell of a lot to pay for a what is really a disposable tool (strippers).


----------



## tam

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I keep both needle nose pliers and strippers in my pouch so these are very appealing to me. I just wish that they didn't cost as much as a hard cutting journeyman series lineman plier. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hah I hear you on the price. That's the reason why I bought the combo needle nose so I can reduce weight in my pouch. Although nothing will ever replace the smooth cuts of a stripper, these are good for what I need.


----------



## tam

Jlarson said:


> That's a hell of a lot to pay for a what is really a disposable tool (strippers).


You forgot to say needle nose as well hah!


----------



## Grogan14

More new Milwaukee goodness:


----------



## tam

Grogan14 said:


> More new Milwaukee goodness:


wish they made a m12 version. i would def enjoy this along with my handheld flashlight


----------



## AllWIRES

Big John said:


> I pull all the springs out of my pliers anyway.


Mandatory initiation to my toolbag.


----------



## Grogan14

tam said:


> wish they made a m12 version. i would def enjoy this along with my handheld flashlight


I have the M12 led flashlight, and it throws good light. Been using it for everything. Just had the floodlight outside, and I'd say it illuminates at least 6 times the area. Warm white, as opposed to the M12. Very happy.


----------



## drspec

Grogan14 said:


> I have the M12 led flashlight, and it throws good light. Been using it for everything. Just had the floodlight outside, and I'd say it illuminates at least 6 times the area. Warm white, as opposed to the M12. Very happy.


 
been looking to get the M18 LED light

have the M12 sticklight and its very impressive


----------



## tam

Grogan14 said:


> I have the M12 led flashlight, and it throws good light. Been using it for everything. Just had the floodlight outside, and I'd say it illuminates at least 6 times the area. Warm white, as opposed to the M12. Very happy.


OH YES! the led spot flashlight and stick are great! id like the flood for just some quick general lighting.


----------



## Grogan14

It's 24 degrees out, but I was just out playing with it again, watching the beavers at work across the street. It's like having the sun at your command!


----------



## M-8

Has anyone tried the southwire brand from Lowes? I got a screwdriver from there. Have use it yet. It's still in the other tool bag.


----------



## jefferyb_2

M-8 said:


> Has anyone tried the southwire brand from Lowes? I got a screwdriver from there. Have use it yet. It's still in the other tool bag.


 Cheap Chinese junk. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Grogan14

M-8 said:


> Has anyone tried the southwire brand from Lowes? I got a screwdriver from there. Have use it yet. It's still in the other tool bag.


Chinese crap for the same amount of money as Klein or Ideal? No thanks!

The only Chinese strippers that I'll be spending my hard-earned dollars on are of this sort:


----------



## jeromjenkins

I picked up a kobalt drill and impact for 139. Anyone use these? I know they aren't pro grade.


----------



## tam

Grogan14 said:


> Chinese crap for the same amount of money as Klein or Ideal? No thanks! The only Chinese strippers that I'll be spending my hard-earned dollars on are of this sort:


Umm... Lemme inspect those strippers for defects for you. Thanks.


----------



## SamoanThor

Grogan14 said:


> Chinese crap for the same amount of money as Klein or Ideal? No thanks! The only Chinese strippers that I'll be spending my hard-earned dollars on are of this sort:


Those will love you long time.


----------



## chewy

Voyager XL for ****s and gigs, this thing is huge.


----------



## chewy

Oops


----------



## tam

chewy said:


> Oops


Haha oops is right.


----------



## zerogroundfaults

what happened to you? yikes..


----------



## HARRY304E

drspec said:


> been looking to get the M18 LED light
> 
> have the M12 sticklight and its very impressive


I've got the M18 light really good.


----------



## drspec

HARRY304E said:


> I've got the M18 light really good.


The flood or flashlight?


----------



## fisstech

anyone in winnipeg know where i can get some wera screwdrivers and nut drivers? can't find them anywhere.


----------



## chewy

fisstech said:


> anyone in winnipeg know where i can get some wera screwdrivers and nut drivers? can't find them anywhere.


Buy WIHA off of Amazon. Do not buy Wera.


----------



## fisstech

chewy said:


> Buy WIHA off of Amazon. Do not buy Wera.


ill check WIHA out.

i need number 1, 2 and 3 flat head and robertson. any set in particular that you recommend? and i just need some standard nut drivers as well. would like to buy in a set to make things a little easier.

how come i shouldn't buy wera?

also this guy is selling an older VETO Pro Pac XL on kijiji. it's a year old but looks pretty beat up. for $120 ... worth it?


----------



## AllWIRES

I have insulated wera screwdrivers drivers. Mint! Buy wera screwdrivers. As far as nut drivers I rock a set of kleins taped on the shaft. The insulated nut drivers are to think 'round the head. 

The handle is beyond comfy!!


----------



## jefferyb_2

fisstech said:


> anyone in winnipeg know where i can get some wera screwdrivers and nut drivers? can't find them anywhere.


 
Wera's handles are kind of small, so if you have big hands like I do but Witte or Wiha.


----------



## KDC

fisstech said:


> anyone in winnipeg know where i can get some wera screwdrivers and nut drivers? can't find them anywhere.


Tool World apparently carries them. 171 Cole Avenue

Haven't been there yet (can't make it there when they're open), so can't tell you much more.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Just got a 20V brushless Dewalt drill.

The only difference I notice so far from my normal 20V is my wallet is lighter...


----------



## svh19044

I finally got it. It works good. Actually, it works great.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

mdnitedrftr said:


> Just got a 20V brushless Dewalt drill.
> 
> The only difference I notice so far from my normal 20V is my wallet is lighter...


Really? Mine runs much cooler and has better battery life.


----------



## wendon

New toy! Awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Duece McCracken

chewy said:


> Buy WIHA off of Amazon. Do not buy Wera.


Why?

I have never had any problems with Wera, the grip design works with my hands very well. I have large hands as well, which people seem to complain about the grip size for some reason. 

I currently use 95 percent Wera screwdrivers, including chisel-drivers, precision set, stubbies, and nutdrivers. Way better than Klein for me.

Wera's robertsons are particularly nice. I use #1-#3 all the time, and are fantastic.

I suggest to anyone that hasn't tried Wera to buy a #2 phillips and give it a whirl, to see if the grip design works for you. I like to compare it to the grip on a Glock, some people love it, some people hate it.

I just snagged a few of these.

http://www-us.wera.de/product_detai...gory_screwdrivers_accessories_1441&lang=en-US

For 4 bucks and some change at chad's toolbox, they work quite well. I hope they last.


----------



## tam

The grip on wera is good I have a slotted 8 inch for those hard to reach areas on my belt. But my main screw drivers are felo ergonomic the yellow and black ones. The grip is firm and cushioned in certain areas, great for when you need extra torque. But the real reason why I buy felo is because of the lifetime warranty. 

I enjoy the security of being able to replace my screwdrivers at no charge... Except for shipping


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I didn't have good luck with wera screwdrivers. The metal is too soft. My Klein screwdrivers hold up much better.

I'm pretty impressed with wiha screwdrivers though. Those live up to the hype.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rochsolid

fisstech said:


> anyone in winnipeg know where i can get some wera screwdrivers and nut drivers? can't find them anywhere.


Tool world on Nairn. By the overpass


----------



## Sparky208

wendon said:


> New toy! Awesome!:thumbsup:


I just got one also. I love it


----------



## HARRY304E

drspec said:


> The flood or flashlight?


Flashlight...


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Buy WIHA off of Amazon. Do not buy Wera.


Chewy, I think you are a decent guy, but I work in a tough very tough environment with my Weras, and they hold up great. Not only do they hold up great, they last long too. What are your gripes with them, because for the last 4 years, I have absolutely zero?


----------



## cdnelectrician

chewy said:


> Buy WIHA off of Amazon. Do not buy Wera.



I much prefer Wera Robertson drivers over Wiha drivers, the handles are a better fit for me also. Wiha makes a nicer terminal driver though!


----------



## jefferyb_2

RobRoy said:


> Chewy, I think you are a decent guy, but I work in a tough very tough environment with my Weras, and they hold up great. Not only do they hold up great, they last long too. What are your gripes with them, because for the last 4 years, I have absolutely zero?


 Weras would be great if they just made the handles bigger. They're just too small for my hands. That's why I prefer Witte, and Wiha.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I somehow twisted my wera cabinet tip driver and rounded off the p2.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy

RobRoy said:


> Chewy, I think you are a decent guy, but I work in a tough very tough environment with my Weras, and they hold up great. Not only do they hold up great, they last long too. What are your gripes with them, because for the last 4 years, I have absolutely zero?


The handles are better on the Wiha, theyre grippy all over and the slim 1000vde insulated Wiha terminal drivers are not even in the same league as any others out there. My Weras just felt cheap compared to the more solid wihas or Felos.


----------



## jefferyb_2

chewy said:


> The handles are better on the Wiha, theyre grippy all over and the slim 1000vde insulated Wiha terminal drivers are not even in the same league as any others out there. My Weras just felt cheap compared to the more solid wihas or Felos.


 Felos grips are too small too. I just got 2 yesterday, a 12" slotted w/ a 3/8 tip, and a 10" #2 phillips. Both grips are almost as small as the Wera.


----------



## chewy

jefferyb_2 said:


> Felos grips are too small too. I just got 2 yesterday, a 12" slotted w/ a 3/8 tip, and a 10" #2 phillips. Both grips are almost as small as the Wera.


The grips are more bulbous to the top which fits in the ball of the hand.


----------



## AllWIRES

New veto tech lc


----------



## jefferyb_2

chewy said:


> The grips are more bulbous to the top which fits in the ball of the hand.


 Still small though. Try the Witte MAXXPRO sometime, their grips are awesome.


----------



## vasparky27

Klien tester combo kit, I was happy too find a Kline meter, plug in tester and no contact tester set for 48$ at HD last week!


----------



## Ts103

Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are


----------



## tam

Ts103 said:


> Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are


They work perfect, but I don't see how they're better then a normal sharpie.


----------



## ponyboy

Ts103 said:


> Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are


Looks like Milwaukee will put their name on anything. What a gimmick


----------



## Ts103

tam said:


> They work perfect, but I don't see how they're better then a normal sharpie.


Not saying they will be better but everyone seems to use my sharpies and best thing I know they never end up back where they came from at least this will narrow down the chances of them walking away


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Ts103 said:


> Not saying they will be better but everyone seems to use my sharpies and best thing I know they never end up back where they came from at least this will narrow down the chances of them walking away


You should do what I do and get all the random coloured sharpies instead of blue and black. Nobody wants to borrow a hot pink or lime green sharpie.


----------



## Big John

I use the retractable sharpies. I'm the only one, so it's easy to tell if someone else is using my marker (or if I've stolen someone else's :whistling2.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Vintage Sounds said:


> You should do what I do and get all the random coloured sharpies instead of blue and black. Nobody wants to borrow a hot pink or lime green sharpie.


My boss does that. Looks too unprofessional for certain things imo.


----------



## daveEM

Inkzall. .

They should at least attach a tester/beeper to it.


----------



## KDC

Big John said:


> I use the retractable sharpies. I'm the only one, so it's easy to tell if someone else is using my marker (or if I've stolen someone else's :whistling2.


I carry those too, and Frixion eraseable pens. Both throw people for a loop, a sharpie that clicks, and a pen that you need to slide the clip.


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> The grips are more bulbous to the top which fits in the ball of the hand.


thats sounds a little weird man lol


----------



## Hippie

Ts103 said:


> Not saying they will be better but everyone seems to use my sharpies and best thing I know they never end up back where they came from at least this will narrow down the chances of them walking away


i lose sharpies more than anything else it seems like.. im always buying a new pack but whwn i go to get one all i am ever able to find is maybe one dried out one with hardly any tip left


----------



## tam

Hippie said:


> i lose sharpies more than anything else it seems like.. im always buying a new pack but whwn i go to get one all i am ever able to find is maybe one dried out one with hardly any tip left


Buy them on sale during back to school. Really good deals if you have the time and effort to keep an eye out


----------



## AllWIRES

Ts103 said:


> Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are


Thanks for convincing me to not buy into Milwaukee.

How much that pen set you back? $5


----------



## svh19044

AllWIRES said:


> Thanks for convincing me to not buy into Milwaukee.
> 
> How much that pen set you back? $5


Lol

I don't know what Milwaukee did to you, but we get it. You don't like the company even though you have never used any of their tools.

The markers are $1.xx. The same as sharpies, or maybe a couple cents more. And they actually do mark better on most surfaces compared to the fine point sharpie.


----------



## AllWIRES

And how sir would you know of my experience prior to this post.

I used the 18v hammerdrill and sawzall, with the adjustable handle, at my last employer.

I don't believe the products justify the price tag. That's all. And some of ya on here are total Milwaukee slaves. The pen is an indication of such.

Though I'm glad there's still people out there that believe in products that hard. I'd just like to know what's the draw. 

Seems like a status symbol to me.

Cordless tools suck no matter what. They will inevitably be dead when you really need them. Especially after years of ownership.


----------



## AllWIRES

I do remember as an apprentice the dewalt stuff was everywhere. If you had something else you didn't get to bs about how awesome the stuff was on lunch.

I haven't worked in an environment like that in a while so I forget what hype is like.


----------



## Electrical Student

Ts103 said:


> Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are
> 
> View attachment 36015


I ordered some online. I wanted to use up the change on a store credit debit card. The marker doesn't seem to do any better writing on dusty or wet surfaces as it claims. Although it did continue to work after it was used on these surfaces. More then I can say for a lot of markers. The hard hat clips broke on 2-3 fine point markers already. Although it breaks in the middle so it actually fits in the accessory slot in the hard hat afterwards. Which I like better. Lol I haven't used the medium points yet. But they look like they have the same sized clip on the cap. So I would expect the same result. I have tried the retractable sharpies and I love the idea. Nothing says UUUGGGHHH like having to bite a dusty marker lid off when holding a pipe up in the other hand. But I have purchased them twice. A six pack and pack of two. Every one dried out on me within a day. Pissed me off. Their not cheap as far as markers go and I really like the one hand operation. But I can't carry a bag of them around. I can't believe milwaukee didn't jump on a design like that. Pattens maybe... Idk. But I would like a decent retractable marker. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGGT

AllWIRES said:


> Cordless tools suck no matter what. They will inevitably be dead when you really need them. Especially after years of ownership.


Corded tools are quickly going the way of the dinosaur for professionals.

No more worrying about tangled cords, broke off grounds, GFCI protection, tripped breakers, or having a cord chauffeur while you driving around 20 feet up in a lift.

I can't think of a single time I had to wait for a battery to be charged to continue work. Batteries have charge gauges and charge quickly, modern batteries don't suffer from memory effect, and there's usually more than one laying around. 

But I can think of countless times somebody had to run around trying to find a cord that wasn't being used and pulling a tangled up mess off someone's truck and trying to get it to reach the work area. Or come down to the vise to cut a piece of strut or rod with a 5'' capacity corded bandsaw (overkill).


----------



## svh19044

AllWIRES said:


> And how sir would you know of my experience prior to this post.
> 
> I used the 18v hammerdrill and sawzall, with the adjustable handle, at my last employer.
> 
> I don't believe the products justify the price tag. That's all. And some of ya on here are total Milwaukee slaves. The pen is an indication of such.
> 
> Though I'm glad there's still people out there that believe in products that hard. I'd just like to know what's the draw.
> 
> Seems like a status symbol to me.
> 
> Cordless tools suck no matter what. They will inevitably be dead when you really need them. Especially after years of ownership.


The prices are the same as competitors yet more is offered. More power. More run time. More features. More durability. The marker is the same damn price as the sharpie. The draw to Milwaukee is not only do they provide a lineup of tools, both corded and cordless, that function as they say, but they function better than other companies offerings and flat stand the test of time. Not only that, but they are an innovative company that helps make OUR job easier by releasing tools for specific trades that nobody else will offer, or others do offer yet at a substantial price increase and their own battery platform. 

If you aren't using cordless tools I don't know why this conversation is even happening. What kind of tradesman doesn't use cordless tools in 2014? :blink:


----------



## wendon

AllWIRES said:


> I do remember as an apprentice the dewalt stuff was everywhere. If you had something else you didn't get to bs about how awesome the stuff was on lunch.
> 
> I haven't worked in an environment like that in a while so I forget what hype is like.


If you're going to use your tools around the house to hang mirrors etc. DeFawlt is fine. Otherwise get Milwaukee!:thumbsup:


----------



## AllWIRES

I use cordless tools hahaahaha


The only thing worse then this bs argument is the union one.

I'm going to start a thread:

Union Milwaukee vs Nonunion Milwaukee 

Blow your minds hahahaha


----------



## drumnut08

AllWIRES said:


> I use cordless tools hahaahaha The only thing worse then this bs argument is the union one. I'm going to start a thread: Union Milwaukee vs Nonunion Milwaukee Blow your minds hahahaha


. Everyone knows the " union milwaukee's " don't work , lol ! Sorry , couldn't resist ! I've got Bosch , dewalt , Panasonic , Milwaukee and makita . I don't discriminate when it comes to tools , lol !


----------



## svh19044

AllWIRES said:


> I use cordless tools hahaahaha
> 
> 
> The only thing worse then this bs argument is the union one.
> 
> I'm going to start a thread:
> 
> Union Milwaukee vs Nonunion Milwaukee
> 
> Blow your minds hahahaha


I'm glad that's off your chest. Now let's see your latest purchase and keep this thread on track. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy

I got this Milwaukee box cutter. It takes regular razor blades but the real magic happens when you use the Milwaukee cutzall diamond blades. I'm breaking down boxes at lightning speeds nowadays. 
Game changer is an understatement


----------



## drumnut08

ponyboy said:


> I got this Milwaukee box cutter. It takes regular razor blades but the real magic happens when you use the Milwaukee cutzall diamond blades. I'm breaking down boxes at lightning speeds nowadays. Game changer is an understatement


. That's nothing ! I've got the M-12 version of that , talk about game changer , lol !


----------



## AllWIRES

Come on... whos got the milwaukee 11 in 1?

Lets hear the praise :laughing:

I wonder if its the cheezy lightning bolt that draws you?


----------



## fisstech

AllWIRES said:


> Cordless tools suck no matter what.


wow is this guy for real?


----------



## AllWIRES

fisstech said:


> wow is this guy for real?


As real as it gets baby!


----------



## Pault

Starting to fly to work. It was suggested that I get a hard box for my tools. Makes sense considering what's going on at Air Canada and their baggage handlers. 

Going to put some other PPE, charger and stuff in the box as well.


----------



## wendon

ponyboy said:


> I got this Milwaukee box cutter. It takes regular razor blades but the real magic happens when you use the Milwaukee cutzall diamond blades. I'm breaking down boxes at lightning speeds nowadays.
> Game changer is an understatement
> 
> 
> View attachment 36022


I've got the Klein folding auto-loader.


----------



## JMV

AllWIRES said:


> Come on... whos got the milwaukee 11 in 1?
> 
> Lets hear the praise :laughing:
> 
> I wonder if its the cheezy lightning bolt that draws you?


I know you're probably just being a smartass, but I'll bite anyway. 

I use one, sort of. I really like the "posidrive" bits, or whatever they have called them. Use them all the time especially when tightening connectors or removing panel covers. They fit mich more than I expected. Plus, the bits don't fall out every few minutes like the Kleins do. 

The only issue I've had was the grip design. Too large to really fit in a screwdriver slot on any tool pouch I have. Conveniently, the shaft is interchangeable with Klein, so I use the Milwaukee 11 in 1 shaft with the Klein grip. Works great.


----------



## wendon

fisstech said:


> wow is this guy for real?


Evidently he's a hanging chad!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer

wendon said:


> I've got the Klein folding auto-loader.


I used to use generic (Olfa) utility knives and the blades would always get dull or snap on them. I picked up one of those klein knives and it's amazing.. I keep it on me at all times.

Highly recommend making the switch from those junk Olfa's.


----------



## daveEM

I don't like sharp knives.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

For the days I find myself workin' in the hood. :whistling2: 



Ordered new grips and a holster for it already.


----------



## ND80

mdnitedrftr said:


> For the days I find myself workin' in the hood. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered new grips and a holster for it already.


Are you Bond James Bond??


----------



## daveEM

mdnitedrftr said:


> For the days I find myself workin' in the hood. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered new grips and a holster for it already.


Can't wait to see that installed on the tool belt. :no:


----------



## sparky402

My new toy i picked up last week


----------



## SamoanThor

ponyboy said:


> Looks like Milwaukee will put their name on anything. What a gimmick


Our newest crew lead is a Milwaukee whor.... Enthusiast.


----------



## TGGT

SamoanThor said:


> Our newest crew lead is a Milwaukee whor.... Enthusiast.


I remember DeWalt guys like that.

I can think of a few Klein guys too.


----------



## UncleMike

Ts103 said:


> Just picked up a pack of these for the van. Will see how they are
> 
> View attachment 36015










tam said:


> They work perfect, but I don't see how they're better then a normal sharpie.


I picked up a 4-pack to try. I don't remember the details of how/why they're different, but ToolGuyd had an article on these back in January.

http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-inkzall-markers-stylus/

Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


----------



## travis13

Supposedly the Milwaukee Inkzalls won' dry out as fast as a Sharpie will


----------



## electricmalone

I'm TOTALLY putting stuff in there. Not too sure why I'm so happy to have a Fluke hard case, but I am... And the insulated Wera #2 Robbie is so sweet, well it will be when I use the shït out of it tomorrow. 5/16 insulated Wera was shipped separate


----------



## Electrical Student

travis13 said:


> Supposedly the Milwaukee Inkzalls won' dry out as fast as a Sharpie will


They claim "Writes on dust, wet, oily surfaces. Dries in seconds and lasts 2x as long as a standard marker". At least they didn't mark them up... The regular ones anyway.

but they could of took the iniative to do somthing a little cool. Tick tracer, flaslight, sawsall blade holder, level... I mean its a marker. What the hell?


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Nail puller


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Electrical Student said:


> but they could of took the iniative to do somthing a little cool. Tick tracer, flaslight, sawsall blade holder, level... I mean its a marker. What the hell?


I want my marker to just mark. I hate gimmicky stuff that has lots of uses and isn't any good at any of them. 

Make something do one thing and make it do it real good!


----------



## AllWIRES

FrunkSlammer said:


> I want my marker to just mark. I hate gimmicky stuff that has lots of uses and isn't any good at any of them. Make something do one thing and make it do it real good!


6 of 11 in 1.

Almost the only tool you'll never need.

Lose one today.

Free with full purchase.


----------



## JMV

Milwaukee makes a inkzall that has a stylus for smart phones and tablets as well. I'd think that might come in handy.


----------



## Cow

mdnitedrftr said:


> For the days I find myself workin' in the hood. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered new grips and a holster for it already.


Our office guy picked one of these up a couple months ago, probably one of the most comfortable guns I've put my hands on. It just fits. I've offered to buy it from him several times, but he won't give it up...

I believe his has Pachmeyer grips?


----------



## UncleMike

JMV said:


> Milwaukee makes a inkzall that has a stylus for smart phones and tablets as well. I'd think that might come in handy.


Until you accidentally use the wrong end on your tablet or phone. 😦

Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


----------



## HARRY304E




----------



## FrunkSlammer

Nice! An electrician switch blade.


----------



## HARRY304E

FrunkSlammer said:


> Nice! An electrician switch blade.


Dam thing is fast too...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mdnitedrftr said:


> For the days I find myself workin' in the hood. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered new grips and a holster for it already.


Nice...:thumbup:


----------



## fisstech

would you guys really trust a tick tester put on a marker?

i wouldn't.


----------



## AllWIRES

fisstech said:


> would you guys really trust a tick tester put on a marker? i wouldn't.


If it was Milwaukee they would.


----------



## That_Dude

Dell Latitude E6400 ATG. Semi-rugged, perfect for work. :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeyboy

If they put " Milwaukee " on a pile of poo electricians would buy it; as inovation.


----------



## Big John

That_Dude said:


> Dell Latitude E6400 ATG. Semi-rugged, perfect for work. :thumbup:


 Hope it's a hell of a lot better than our Toughbooks, because the only thing tough about those is paying the amount on the price-tag.


----------



## That_Dude

Big John said:


> Hope it's a hell of a lot better than our Toughbooks, because the only thing tough about those is paying the amount on the price-tag.


The only part that's really rugged is the screen, and I broke way too many laptop screens before to justify the purchase. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

As much as I hate Dell, the ATG's may be the next laptop after our HP's are too beat and broken to use in the field :laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

Monkeyboy said:


> If they put " Milwaukee " on a pile of poo electricians would buy it; as inovation.


Is this poo brushless?


----------



## Slimshaneee

They are no wipers!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

fisstech said:


> would you guys really trust a tick tester put on a marker?
> 
> i wouldn't.


I will only buy fluke tick testers. Or any other meters for that matter.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Wpgshocker said:


> Is this poo brushless?


 of course, it would be dangerous to poo a brush


----------



## Voltage Hazard

Monkeyboy said:


> of course, it would be dangerous to poo a brush


Or, brush a poo.....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just placed an order for the m12 fuel hackzall. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14

This used to be a worthwhile thread...


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

Got this the other day. Tired of dragging around 100 tools


----------



## zac

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Got this the other day. Tired of dragging around 100 tools


You drink Busch? I thought you were Canadian?


----------



## zac

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Got this the other day. Tired of dragging around 100 tools


It's a handy tool for sure. I don't use mine in panels any longer. I had my square fall out and land next to the bottom feed lug. It was nearly an eighth of an inch away and I was like...eye way!


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

zac said:


> You drink Busch? I thought you were Canadian?


 Its a good cheap beer! Usually I buy that or Carling all beer is good. Except bud light that's like water.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

A bunch of "American" beers are made in Canada by Canadian breweries with a different recipe. Busch Canadian version is brewed by Labatt.


----------



## AllWIRES

Craigslist score today. Besides the stickers on the outside everything is flawless. Not even scratched. $70 for everything. The toner goes for $200+.


----------



## electricmalone

AllWIRES said:


> Craigslist score today. Besides the stickers on the outside everything is flawless. Not even scratched. $70 for everything. The toner goes for $200+.


 Nice score!!I have that same toner, alarm guy gave it to me about five years ago for snaking wires up to a second floor keypad. Never realized it's that much $$, maybe I'll sell mine and just use the Fluke one that's been sitting on my tool bench...


----------



## st0mps

was thinking About getting that tempo toner is it better or same as the fluke toner ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Tempo Toner can be had for $87.68 new on Amazon. Eligible for Prime shipping too.


----------



## AllWIRES

This is the model I got

http://www.aaatesters.com/Progressi...er_77HP.html?gclid=CKvV6JPUkb4CFeMF7AodxD0Aow

Probably the same thing.


----------



## HARRY304E

AllWIRES said:


> This is the model I got
> 
> http://www.aaatesters.com/Progressi...er_77HP.html?gclid=CKvV6JPUkb4CFeMF7AodxD0Aow
> 
> Probably the same thing.


That's a good one and I've had that one for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## AllWIRES

Sooo cute!


----------



## Ts103

AllWIRES said:


> Sooo cute!


This little guy has saved the day so many times


----------



## Miller6386

Got a few things today. Some just HF junk for just in case in the bottom of bag. 










Pretty psyched to try out the new drill and saw. Selling off my Bosch and Makita 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rochsolid

I picked these up yesterday, 150$ for the kit from
Big orange.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Nice. Makita rocks!


----------



## Mike_586

HARRY304E said:


>


For the price they go for and how easy they are to keep a fine edge on, I'm hard pressed to think of a better knife to keep in my pocket. I got that one and the normal style of knife a couple months ago and really like them.


----------



## RobRoy

I just got my Nitebeam HP3 (1800 lumen) flashlight, and the 900HLR (900 lumen) headlamp. I am waiting very impatiently for the sun to go down now!!!!










My good old Streamlight ultra stinger (300 lumens) on the left. It is still a great flashlight, but the new ones totally dominate. 



















I got the Duracell in a 2 pack (500 lumens) with 6 C batteries included, from Costco for $25. It is brighter than the Streamlight, but is not rechargeable, although it could be.


----------



## Mich drew

Looks like someone has a flashlight fetish. Me too.


----------



## RobRoy

Mich drew said:


> Looks like someone has a flashlight fetish. Me too.


I do work at night quite a bit. You know, that whole oilfield electrician thing I got going...:laughing:


----------



## sparky402

RobRoy said:


> I just got my Nitebeam HP3 (1800 lumen) flashlight, and the 900HLR (900 lumen) headlamp. I am waiting very impatiently for the sun to go down now!!!! My good old Streamlight ultra stinger (300 lumens) on the left. It is still a great flashlight, but the new ones totally dominate. I got the Duracell in a 2 pack (500 lumens) with 6 C batteries included, from Costco for $25. It is brighter than the Streamlight, but is not rechargeable, although it could be.


The flashlight on the left looks more like a fleshlight.


----------



## RobRoy

sparky402 said:


> The flashlight on the left looks more like a fleshlight.


Who said it wasn't?:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

Here's the Duracell focused into the corner of my backyard. 










Here's the Streamlight ultra stinger. 










Here's the Nitebeam 900HLR headlamp. 










Here's the Nitebeam HP3. 










Hands down, for $138, these two flashlights kick some major áss, and I can't wait until I get to use them at work!:thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick

What's the runtime on those?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why do you need something with so much throw? I've always really liked a floody light for work.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wpgshocker

I am still searching for the best overall tool backpack.

I just picked up the CLC 1134 for $49, what a steal. What a great backpack, lots of pockets and room for my light, impact and a spare battery. I returned the Klein backpack as there was very little room in the bag and no space for my impact. The Veto was too tall and was very heavy. The only real disadvantage the CLC has is the lack of a hard plastic bottom like the veto and Klein, but for $49 I can live without it.


----------



## AllWIRES

Wpgshocker said:


> I am still searching for the best overall tool backpack. I just picked up the CLC 1134 for $49, what a steal. What a great backpack, lots of pockets and room for my light, impact and a spare battery. I returned the Klein backpack as there was very little room in the bag and no space for my impact. The Veto was too tall and was very heavy. The only real disadvantage the CLC has is the lack of a hard plastic bottom like the veto and Klein, but for $49 I can live without it.


Veto is worth it's weight!


----------



## AllWIRES

Wpgshocker said:


> I am still searching for the best overall tool backpack. I just picked up the CLC 1134 for $49, what a steal. What a great backpack, lots of pockets and room for my light, impact and a spare battery. I returned the Klein backpack as there was very little room in the bag and no space for my impact. The Veto was too tall and was very heavy. The only real disadvantage the CLC has is the lack of a hard plastic bottom like the veto and Klein, but for $49 I can live without it.


Veto is worth it's weight!


----------



## Wpgshocker

AllWIRES said:


> Veto is worth it's weight!


I returned the Veto backpack because it actually had less usable space than my Tech LC. It was too tall had a ton of wasted space at the top if the bag. not to mention, accessing the back compartment is a pain with the clasp design. The Klein has a nice design if you only want some hand tools and a meter.

The CLC actually has Velcro straps for cordless tools etc. and plenty of room room for hand tools, meters and misc crap.


----------



## RobRoy

gilbequick said:


> What's the runtime on those?


Both of them have a 2+ hour run time with the 18650 rechargeable batteries in them. The HP3 takes 3, and the 900HLR takes one (or you can use 3 AA batteries, but are then limited to only 700 lumens.)


----------



## RobRoy

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Why do you need something with so much throw? I've always really liked a floody light for work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


These have awesome flood. They also have great throw. 
Where I work in the oilfield, having good light is a necessity. Especially when things have blown up at 11:30 on a Tuesday night. :thumbup:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just got my m12 fuel hackzall. I'm a little surprised by the size. It might be closer in size to the m18 brushed version than the 12.


----------



## Wpgshocker

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Just got my m12 fuel hackzall. I'm a little surprised by the size. It might be closer in size to the m18 brushed version than the 12.


. 

Mine is still on preorder.

I am a little unsure if I really need to upgrade though. They both have 0-3000 SPM, and near as I can tell, the fuel only has a 1/4" longer stroke. The fuel is 2 1/4" longer and twice the weight than the brushed model.

Not sure that the big difference is. Let us know if you come across anything, thanks.


----------



## drspec

I was about to ask about the weight difference

looks like it would be much heavier


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

It's noticeably heavier. That was one of the first things that I noticed. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllWIRES

Just loaded up my free TP3. Seems legit.


----------



## Nuzzie

Wpgshocker said:


> I am still searching for the best overall tool backpack.
> 
> I just picked up the CLC 1134 for $49, what a steal. What a great backpack, lots of pockets and room for my light, impact and a spare battery. I returned the Klein backpack as there was very little room in the bag and no space for my impact. The Veto was too tall and was very heavy. The only real disadvantage the CLC has is the lack of a hard plastic bottom like the veto and Klein, but for $49 I can live without it.


Had one of these and was really happy with it at first. Then little problems added up and it started annoying me too much so I sold it. It's not actually comfortable to use as a backpack for me, the bottom really dug into my back. Doesn't haven't good carrying dynamics if you just use the handles (plus straps are flying about knocking on stuff). Zips were hard to zip back up if you fully unzipped them.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Nuzzie said:


> Had one of these and was really happy with it at first. Then little problems added up and it started annoying me too much so I sold it. It's not actually comfortable to use as a backpack for me, the bottom really dug into my back. Doesn't haven't good carrying dynamics if you just use the handles (plus straps are flying about knocking on stuff). Zips were hard to zip back up if you fully unzipped them.


I agree that the Veto is very comfortable, but so is the CLC. I had an issue closing one side but there was just too much pressure on the zipper. The Veto is all straps, they get in the way far worse than the Klein or CLC, that was a big pain for me.
The carry handles are crude, they should have used one of those luggage straps that velcro's around the two handles to make one big one. 

After using the CLC, and only paying $49, I would have a hard time dropping $250 in the veto again, especially when I couldn't get my impact in it without tossing it in haphazardly.


----------



## AllWIRES

Had the issue with the bottom digging into the back with the clc.


----------



## kwon

First post on here. Had my interview last week. Am #1 on the list for apprentices. Should be working here shortly. Went out today and dropped a good bit of money on some tools before I start work. Thankfully my father has been in the ibew for 25 years and told me exactly what to get. Gotta spend money to make money!

$550


----------



## svh19044

wendon said:


> New toy! Awesome!:thumbsup:


I just picked up this M18 light today after reading this board.

It's awesome. No more temp lights or multiple lights while doing service changes. Money well spent!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

svh19044 said:


> I just picked up this M18 light today after reading this board.
> 
> It's awesome. No more temp lights or multiple lights while doing service changes. Money well spent!


That's why I've been using a headlamp, zebralight h602


----------



## svh19044

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That's why I've been using a headlamp, zebralight h602


I stopped using the headlamps a couple years ago. I don't know why but they put a lot of strain on my eyes in close quarters when using for extended periods of time (when I'm tying in panels). For something like attic work the headlamps are great, but I like having a nice flood light most of the time.


----------



## fisstech

kwon said:


> First post on here. Had my interview last week. Am #1 on the list for apprentices. Should be working here shortly. Went out today and dropped a good bit of money on some tools before I start work. Thankfully my father has been in the ibew for 25 years and told me exactly what to get. Gotta spend money to make money!
> 
> $550


lucky ****er. i had no one to tell me what to get and i wasted a decent chunk on ****ty tools. o well, live and learn. nice tools man.

if you are gonna buy 2 pairs of channies get an 8" and a 10" ... i wouldn't get two of the same size. sometimes that 10" is just way overkill and the smaller one comes in handy. 

pick up a set of nut drivers too. especially a 9/16 one if you are working alot with 3/8 ready rod. combination wrenches are handy as hell too. at the very least pick up a decent crescent wrench. 

i'll post my set up when i get back from thompson.


----------



## fisstech

Wpgshocker said:


> I returned the Veto backpack because it actually had less usable space than my Tech LC. It was too tall had a ton of wasted space at the top if the bag. not to mention, accessing the back compartment is a pain with the clasp design. The Klein has a nice design if you only want some hand tools and a meter.
> 
> The CLC actually has Velcro straps for cordless tools etc. and plenty of room room for hand tools, meters and misc crap.


hey where did you pick up the CLC backpack? looking at making the switch to a backpack. 

the only CLC stuff i have seen in winnipeg was at tool world or whatever by nairin but I was only in there for 5 minutes buying some wera screwdrivers.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

For channel locks I love these


----------



## Wpgshocker

fisstech said:


> hey where did you pick up the CLC backpack? looking at making the switch to a backpack. the only CLC stuff i have seen in winnipeg was at tool world or whatever by nairin but I was only in there for 5 minutes buying some wera screwdrivers.


Co-op orders them in.


----------



## kwon

fisstech said:


> lucky ****er. i had no one to tell me what to get and i wasted a decent chunk on ****ty tools. o well, live and learn. nice tools man.
> 
> if you are gonna buy 2 pairs of channies get an 8" and a 10" ... i wouldn't get two of the same size. sometimes that 10" is just way overkill and the smaller one comes in handy.
> 
> pick up a set of nut drivers too. especially a 9/16 one if you are working alot with 3/8 ready rod. combination wrenches are handy as hell too. at the very least pick up a decent crescent wrench.
> 
> i'll post my set up when i get back from thompson.


Home depot didnt have any 8'' ones and I actually needed a good channie for home some picked up 2 10'' ones.

Still on the list is an 8'' channie, kilen nut drivers, a nice adjustable and a nice set of comb wrenches and some allens along the line with a few others things to.

Got everything opened and into the black box from lowes and it was just way to big and i feel like id look stupid as hell walking up on the job with a hug tool box ( i drive a lowered mini truck so ill get **** already lol)

So went down and found my dads old ass craftsman box and everything fits perfect in there!


----------



## AllWIRES

fisstech said:


> hey where did you pick up the CLC backpack? looking at making the switch to a backpack. the only CLC stuff i have seen in winnipeg was at tool world or whatever by nairin but I was only in there for 5 minutes buying some wera screwdrivers.


I got one I'll let go in good shape if you pay shipping. $25


----------



## ponyboy

fisstech said:


> if you are gonna buy 2 pairs of channies get an 8" and a 10" ... i wouldn't get two of the same size. sometimes that 10" is just way overkill and the smaller one comes in handy.


I disagree. Any wrench you ever buy should be in pairs. Nothing wrong with having multiple pairs of different sized channies or pipe wrenches. If you use them for their intended purpose they're almost worthless without a second pair


----------



## Jlarson

ponyboy said:


> I disagree. Any wrench you ever buy should be in pairs. Nothing wrong with having multiple pairs of different sized channies or pipe wrenches. If you use them for their intended purpose they're almost worthless without a second pair


Yeah. Only thing I didn't buy in twos was the channellock nut busters although I could use a second pair of the big ones.


----------



## ponyboy

Jlarson said:


> Yeah. Only thing I didn't buy in twos was the channellock nut busters although I could use a second pair of the big ones.


I've never used them. Are they just breaking seized nuts? I try not use channellocks to do that but it happens sometimes. I could see that thing being a better option than carrying 8 different box wrench sizes all the time


----------



## fisstech

ponyboy said:


> I disagree. Any wrench you ever buy should be in pairs. Nothing wrong with having multiple pairs of different sized channies or pipe wrenches. If you use them for their intended purpose they're almost worthless without a second pair


I mostly use my channies for tightening teck connectors and such. Always got the job done with a 10" and an 8" ... definitely not worthless. Maybe its just me but i dont like the sounds of lugging around 4 to 6 channies/pipe wrenches. Keep in mind I do almost exclusively new construction and I'm wearing my pouch all day.


----------



## fisstech

AllWIRES said:


> I got one I'll let go in good shape if you pay shipping. $25


Im in Canada man. I get bent over with charges at the border unfortunately.


----------



## fisstech

Wpgshocker said:


> Co-op orders them in.


What is this co op you speak of? Never heard of it.


----------



## Wpgshocker

fisstech said:


> What is this co op you speak of? Never heard of it.


Co-op building supplies. Kinda like a smaller Home Depot.


----------



## AllWIRES

fisstech said:


> Im in Canada man. I get bent over with charges at the border unfortunately.


I tried


----------



## AllWIRES

Made the decision on an imager. Should do what I need.

You can talk till your blue in the but a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Big John

Looks like the model our motor shop uses. Not a bad camera for the price. Does yours also have PC connection?


----------



## AllWIRES

SD card and some software. Haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## jza

I'm looking at getting one of these for our shop.

Just need to land a small IR scanning/reporting job first.


----------



## kwon

Pops stopped at the supply house yesterday and picked these up for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

kwon said:


> Pops stopped at the supply house yesterday and picked these up for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, they only sell them with the painted surface around here.


----------



## fisstech

picked up the new rack a tier belt and new wera screwdrivers and nut drivers.

the belt itself is awesome. really high quality material and stitching. very lightweight and comfortable. the belt is leather and you can tell is quality. plenty of room on the right for all the pliers and drivers. holder for your measuring tape and electrical tape. there's a hammer loop too. on the left side is a material side. some more pockets to keep my odds and ends like my tester, level, splice knife, combo square, etc. there's a holder for an olfa as well. can't really see in the picture but there's also a band around the back that is really handy for keeping carpenters pencils, sharpies and your center punch. i love it, very pleased with my purchase. (it was $132 bucks ... better be good haha )

i love the wera drivers too. everything's already been said about wera. quality craftsmanship, quality tool. i love the grip on them.

head out for a 28 day shift at the hydro dam on monday can't wait to get this **** dirty :shifty:


----------



## zac

I almost purchased that bag. I like it but it doesn't have a place for y fluke meter.
Well not a set place like my occidentals offer.


----------



## fisstech

yeah there's no designed place for it, but you can definitely fit a slimmer clamp meter in there like the greenlee one. lots of flexibility and customization like that.

cool bag man. looks like it has some stories.

maybe im just a young punk who doesn't get it but i never really understood why some of you older guys salivate over occi's. (i don't know if you're older or anything im just making a generalization) i think they're kinda ugly haha.


----------



## zac

Yeah I almost pulled the trigger on a fluke holster which would have sealed the deal for the gators. I work mostly residential now and I like the handle option and the balanced lay out of the gator/ racketeers.


----------



## Jlarson

ponyboy said:


> I've never used them. Are they just breaking seized nuts? I try not use channellocks to do that but it happens sometimes. I could see that thing being a better option than carrying 8 different box wrench sizes all the time


I use them for old RMC, pipe and really rounded nuts.


----------



## jza

Second time posting this on here. It's not a tool but it's certainly a toy.


----------



## chewy

jza said:


> Second time posting this on here. It's not a tool but it's certainly a toy.


4.2%...


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> 4.2%...


aint got nothing on a double brown


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> aint got nothing on a double brown


Just got home and cracked a box of double browns, nek minute... dragging the mrs around by her hair.


----------



## 8V71

jza said:


> Second time posting this on here. It's not a tool but it's certainly a toy.


I hope it's a different bottle this time.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just bought a new belt.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Shiny new toy...

Picked up the Fuel screwdriver kit w/ 2 batteries and charger for $99, gonna sell the batteries and charger for $50.

$49 bucks for a Fuel screwdriver....hell yeah.


----------



## AllWIRES

Wpgshocker said:


> Shiny new toy... Picked up the Fuel screwdriver kit w/ 2 batteries and charger for $99, gonna sell the batteries and charger for $50. $49 bucks for a Fuel screwdriver....hell yeah.


Why sell the batteries? I feel like you can never have enough.


----------



## Wpgshocker

AllWIRES said:


> Why sell the batteries? I feel like you can never have enough.


I have 5x 4.0AH and about 8x 2.0AH , I am sure some of those batteries haven't been in the rotation for months! I need a better system for keeping track! I have to draw the line at 4 chargers.


----------



## AllWIRES

Wpgshocker said:


> I have 5x 4.0AH and about 8x 2.0AH , I am sure some of those batteries haven't been in the rotation for months! I need a better system for keeping track! I have to draw the line at 4 chargers.


Makes sense.


----------



## embral

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Just bought a new belt.


I was looking at getting one of those. How do you like the pocket layout for tools?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

embral said:


> I was looking at getting one of those. How do you like the pocket layout for tools?


Could use some more small pockets alongside the inside of the pouch. Still seems to be working out well.


----------



## embral

It looks like a solid pouch. Is there any spot you could fit a torpedo level?


----------



## RyeGuyCarby

fisstech said:


> picked up the new rack a tier belt and new wera screwdrivers and nut drivers.
> 
> the belt itself is awesome. really high quality material and stitching. very lightweight and comfortable. the belt is leather and you can tell is quality. plenty of room on the right for all the pliers and drivers. holder for your measuring tape and electrical tape. there's a hammer loop too. on the left side is a material side. some more pockets to keep my odds and ends like my tester, level, splice knife, combo square, etc. there's a holder for an olfa as well. can't really see in the picture but there's also a band around the back that is really handy for keeping carpenters pencils, sharpies and your center punch. i love it, very pleased with my purchase. (it was $132 bucks ... better be good haha )
> 
> i love the wera drivers too. everything's already been said about wera. quality craftsmanship, quality tool. i love the grip on them.
> 
> head out for a 28 day shift at the hydro dam on monday can't wait to get this **** dirty :shifty:



Loved that belt for the first year, but I found I was wide as a freaking house when I had them on. No dodging between studs for me. Traded them in for some occys 5500, trimmer pro 3 pouch and a butt bag. Thay being said, I cant say anything bad about the rack-a-tiers belt


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

embral said:


> It looks like a solid pouch. Is there any spot you could fit a torpedo level?


I throw my little greenlee in one of the outside pouches. Only real spot tbh

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Wpgshocker said:


> I have 5x 4.0AH and about 8x 2.0AH , I am sure some of those batteries haven't been in the rotation for months! I need a better system for keeping track! I have to draw the line at 4 chargers.


Number the batteries, and use the 2.0 ah for flashlight duty.


----------



## Wpgshocker

I have the 2.0's for Dremel/flashlight/hoodie/scanner/radio/screwdriver duty, and I always manage to miss a couple in the rotation, they need to have a plastic switch or slider to show when you have used them etc.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I use the 2.0 in my impact driver and they work great.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller6386

Loaded up today. New Allen sockets. 2 new bags. The husky total tech bag and a CLC 1530. For the first time since taking stuff from my tool box I feel organized again. Sockets and all. 









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARRY304E

Miller6386 said:


> Loaded up today. New Allen sockets. 2 new bags. The husky total tech bag and a CLC 1530. For the first time since taking stuff from my tool box I feel organized again. Sockets and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Good stuff..:thumbsup:


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> Loaded up today. New Allen sockets. 2 new bags. The husky total tech bag and a CLC 1530. For the first time since taking stuff from my tool box I feel organized again. Sockets and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I'm happy for you but please let us know how the bags hold up in a week or so (as far as organization).


----------



## HARRY304E

zac said:


> I'm happy for you but please let us know how the bags hold up in a week or so (as far as organization).


Man I hope they last a week:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Just bought a new belt.


Nice.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller6386

zac said:


> I'm happy for you but please let us know how the bags hold up in a week or so (as far as organization).


I am going out today to get some PVC so I can stand my hammers and pipe wrench up inside the bag. I bought a set of Tekton wrenches in a roll up bag.. ( I know I know but I don't use wrenches very often and I wanted a rollup pouch to hold my wrenches and just a pouch was as much as the whole Tekton kit so now my Craftsmans go back back in the box at the shop) So far I am VERY VERY pleased with how organized it all feels. Much better than just everything laying in the bottom of the old bag. Took way to long to dig stuff out and look for what I needed... Now it's all pretty easy to see.... I will report back after the week.... Now I am off to HD to get some more M12 goodies and possible Lowes to pick up the 200 Pc Mechanics set they have on sale for $99


----------



## Miller6386

I am also looking at getting a SMALL electrician pouch with just the basics... cutters, strippers, needles nose and maybe like an 11 in 1 or something.... Just for those jobs when I know all I will be doing is wiring up outlets all day and don't need to cart around bags of junk.... LOL


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> I am going out today to get some PVC so I can stand my hammers and pipe wrench up inside the bag. I bought a set of Tekton wrenches in a roll up bag.. ( I know I know but I don't use wrenches very often and I wanted a rollup pouch to hold my wrenches and just a pouch was as much as the whole Tekton kit so now my Craftsmans go back back in the box at the shop) So far I am VERY VERY pleased with how organized it all feels. Much better than just everything laying in the bottom of the old bag. Took way to long to dig stuff out and look for what I needed... Now it's all pretty easy to see.... I will report back after the week.... Now I am off to HD to get some more M12 goodies and possible Lowes to pick up the 200 Pc Mechanics set they have on sale for $99


We are counting on you to report back with follow up pictures.
I have got a few ideas from this site and am appreciative. The pvc idea works good.


----------



## Miller6386

M12 radio, screwdriver, and hackzall









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> M12 radio, screwdriver, and hackzall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


You've gotta be kidding me. It's it Christmas?


----------



## Miller6386

zac said:


> You've gotta be kidding me. It's it Christmas?


No I just decided that instead of hauling stuff out of tool boxes at my shop to take on site I'd just double up on the common stuff.... Plus how do you not take the free radio with the M12 screwdriver? lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> No I just decided that instead of hauling stuff out of tool boxes at my shop to take on site I'd just double up on the common stuff.... Plus how do you not take the free radio with the M12 screwdriver? lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Hey it's o.k., you are just like a lot of us.
You have a tool problem!
Good looking stuff!


----------



## kwon

Picked these up on amazon for $16 shipped the other day. Klein 11" long reach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

kwon said:


> Picked these up on amazon for $16 shipped the other day. Klein 11" long reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always wanted one of those.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

zac said:


> I have always wanted one of those.


Well,

Apparently they are available at Amazon for $16....


----------



## theJcK

yea its Ideal 61-494.. saving for a Flukie!


----------



## zac

Voltage Hazard said:


> Well,
> 
> Apparently they are available at Amazon for $16....


........Gee that's just swell Wally!


----------



## Sparky208

Just got this on eBay for $280


----------



## zac

Sparky208 said:


> Just got this on eBay for $280


I have the v28 with a similar design. It works great.


----------



## Sparky208

zac said:


> I have the v28 with a similar design. It works great.


 I have a old dewalt 18V I have had for years and years it works great but I love the new Milwaukee li-Lon battery's lasting so long so figured I would upgrade. I am also going to sell the battery's because I have enough 4.0s don't need the 3.0 ones


----------



## zac

It's not sexy but i am actually stoked on the purchase (shovel bit).


----------



## daveEM

Sparky208 said:


> Just got this on eBay for $280


That's a deal. You want to point to the seller? Just in case he has another.

That is a pic of what arrived at your door right? For $19 more ($299) I can only buy the bare tool here.


----------



## michael3

HARRY304E said:


> Man I hope they last a week:laughing:


I never not had a husky bag last at least 18 months.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Sparky208

daveEM said:


> That's a deal. You want to point to the seller? Just in case he has another. That is a pic of what arrived at your door right? For $19 more ($299) I can only buy the bare tool here.


Yea it was a brand new kit. It was a great deal. Every once in a while I get a great deal on eBay The seller name is hoss4092.


----------



## TGGT

michael3 said:


> I never not had a husky bag last at least 18 months.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I've had my rolling bag for 3 years, and the only wear is one out of the outer pockets has started to come off. Not bad for 60 bucks.


----------



## Hmacanada

Tried out my home made wire rack today . Worked alright!







Not really new toy but new to me


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac

Hmacanada said:


> Tried out my home made wire rack today . Worked alright!
> View attachment 36573
> 
> Not really new toy but new to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Is that pvc coated mc cable?


----------



## Hmacanada

4/3 ACWU 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac

Hmacanada said:


> 4/3 ACWU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I knew it looked different.


----------



## Hmacanada

zac said:


> I knew it looked different.



I've Buried miles of this stuff over the last few years in these tobacco kiln yards.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac

Hmacanada said:


> I've Buried miles of this stuff over the last few years in these tobacco kiln yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Well a nice rig. We used something similar at a company I worked at. I'm just curious about the wire size, was it for voltage drop, equipment, or sub panels?


----------



## Hmacanada

zac said:


> Well a nice rig. We used something similar at a company I worked at. I'm just curious about the wire size, was it for voltage drop, equipment, or sub panels?




These kilns are 600v 3ph with 7 1/2 hp motor in each one so I loop from kiln to kiln putting 5 on one home run back to service in that little shed in the pic. Each kiln had it's own fused disconnect in the business end of it.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac

Hmacanada said:


> These kilns are 600v 3ph with 7 1/2 hp motor in each one so I loop from kiln to kiln putting 5 on one home run back to service in that little shed in the pic. Each kiln had it's own fused disconnect in the business end of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


My bad, kiln's usually generate some heat (duh).


----------



## Alcospark

New insulated drivers. Had to pick up the Wera #2 square because the Felo set didn't come with one.


----------



## Grogan14

Just came yesterday afternoon - M12 Fuel Hackzall:


----------



## drspec

I know it's not the fuel model but for $25 I couldn't leave it there


----------



## gilbequick

drspec said:


> I know it's not the fuel model but for $25 I couldn't leave it there


Gtfo, $25?


----------



## drspec

gilbequick said:


> Gtfo, $25?



on clearance at my local Home Depot

had no real need for it but I bought the 2 they had


----------



## Miller6386

For that price I would of bought all they had too. Good find! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> For that price I would of bought all they had too. Good find!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Of course we would have! Again we have a tool problem!


----------



## TGGT

drspec said:


> I know it's not the fuel model but for $25 I couldn't leave it there


Sell them on craigslist for $75 each.


----------



## Wpgshocker

TGGT said:


> Sell them on craigslist for $75 each.


Then buy the fuel impact bare tool !

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Skipbayless

They are new, just recently used.


----------



## chewy

Bargain bin Japanese pull saw, Macmikeman approved and breaks down to fit in a toolbag.


----------



## gilbequick

Hmacanada said:


> Tried out my home made wire rack today . Worked alright!
> 
> Not really new toy but new to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Are those trailer tongue jacks?


----------



## Hmacanada

gilbequick said:


> Are those trailer tongue jacks?



Yes sir, allows me to lift pretty much any size reel without any effort.
And level rack at same time .
I don't know why I didn't build one yrs ago. 



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Alcospark

chewy said:


> Bargain bin Japanese pull saw, Macmikeman approved and breaks down to fit in a toolbag.


Since when did Stanley fat max become japanese crap? I swear by their tape mearsures and razor knifes.


----------



## chewy

Alcospark said:


> Since when did Stanley fat max become japanese crap? I swear by their tape mearsures and razor knifes.


Are you full ****** or just trying it on for size?


----------



## Wpgshocker

Alcospark said:


> Since when did Stanley fat max become japanese crap? I swear by their tape mearsures and razor knifes.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_saw


----------



## chewy

I see crescent put their name on a generic pair of pvc cutters.


----------



## chewy

I see crescent put their name on a generic pair of pvc cutters.


----------



## mobiledynamics

What would you use the pull saw for ?

plastic wiremold or..pvc pipe, both of which the blade is not ridgid enough that it flops in the wind....like trying to have s3x after a long night of Friday night drinking


----------



## chewy

mobiledynamics said:


> What would you use the pull saw for ?
> 
> plastic wiremold or..pvc pipe, both of which the blade is not ridgid enough that it flops in the wind....like trying to have s3x after a long night of Friday night drinking


For timber, I just use a hacksaw for pvc.


----------



## Pault

Few new things to try out...

Milwaukee Demolition Driver and a Ridgid Strap Wrench


----------



## ScrewBall1

Pault said:


> Few new things to try out...
> 
> Milwaukee Demolition Driver and a Ridgid Strap Wrench


 Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rochsolid

Just picked up the 6" ones the other day and ordered the knipex knife too

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Wpgshocker

Very happy with this little guy.


----------



## BBS

Wpgshocker said:


> Very happy with this little guy.


I have the same one. Disappointed with how small the strike area is.


----------



## RobRoy

Wpgshocker said:


> Very happy with this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 37113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37114


I ordered the chisel set, along with two other sets:thumbup:, but I didn't get a damn striker like that!



















Now I'm pissed and must have three!:laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

RobRoy said:


> I ordered the chisel set, along with two other sets:thumbup:, but I didn't get a damn striker like that! Now I'm pissed and must have three!:laughing:


Yours can be torqued with a ratchet, mine is just the straight strike.


----------



## RobRoy

Wpgshocker said:


> Yours can be torqued with a ratchet, mine is just the straight strike.


I know, but I still want more Wera. :laughing:
I've beat mine pretty good. It's funny, because the new Klein beater I wasted my money on, already has a bent tip.


----------



## butcher733

Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US. I think the level is going to be awesome for running pipe!


----------



## chewy

butcher733 said:


> Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US. I think the level is going to be awesome for running pipe!


Whats the go with the lasers, does it align on the bottom edge?


----------



## bml215

butcher733 said:


> Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US. I think the level is going to be awesome for running pipe!


I was looking at those wrenches a couple of weeks ago, how are they?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## butcher733

chewy said:


> Whats the go with the lasers, does it align on the bottom edge?


documented on the level that the center of the laser is .5" from the base.


----------



## butcher733

bml215 said:


> I was looking at those wrenches a couple of weeks ago, how are they?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


haven't used them yet.


----------



## Jhellwig

butcher733 said:


> Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US. I think the level is going to be awesome for running pipe!


I hope that level holds up better than greenlee laser level. Everyone at work has them and none of them work. They don't hold up to being dropped at all. I am glad that I don't have to pay for the case fills of them they buy.


----------



## Miller6386

zac said:


> I'm happy for you but please let us know how the bags hold up in a week or so (as far as organization).


Well a month in and I am very pleased with both bags... I wish the side pockets on the clc were a little deeper as my screwdrivers don't all slide and "lock" in with the handle but everything holds tight. I have both bags loaded up pretty good and the clc is pretty much packed. I am very pleased with it. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John

butcher733 said:


> Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US...!


 Definitely. Those 4-in-1 ratchets are the balls. They seem simple, well built and durable, add the "Made in USA" and for the price it was love at first sight.

I've got two sets of those now.


----------



## Miller6386

Big John said:


> Definitely. Those 4-in-1 ratchets are the balls. They seem simple, well built and durable, add the "Made in USA" and for the price it was love at first sight.
> 
> I've got two sets of those now.


Where are you guys order G these from? 


Well I grew impatient and ordered a set from Amazon for less than $30 shipped... I didn't know each one was 4 sizes.. I was thinking 4 sizes just between the 2... Thats 8 ratchet wrenches for less than $30... Tough to beat! Thanks for the heads up!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher733

Miller6386 said:


> Where are you guys order G these from?
> 
> 
> Well I grew impatient and ordered a set from Amazon for less than $30 shipped... I didn't know each one was 4 sizes.. I was thinking 4 sizes just between the 2... Thats 8 ratchet wrenches for less than $30... Tough to beat! Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I ordered mine from amazon.


----------



## yamatitan

Jhellwig said:


> I hope that level holds up better than greenlee laser level. Everyone at work has them and none of them work. They don't hold up to being dropped at all. I am glad that I don't have to pay for the case fills of them they buy.


Ive been having one for a couple of years dropped it off pipes and panels more times than I can count and its still dead on.


----------



## Jhellwig

yamatitan said:


> Ive been having one for a couple of years dropped it off pipes and panels more times than I can count and its still dead on.


You got better luck than me then. There are three on the toolbox in the back of my gator that are all dead. Good thing the company is paying for them.


----------



## yamatitan

Jhellwig said:


> You got better luck than me then. There are three on the toolbox in the back of my gator that are all dead. Good thing the company is paying for them.


To be clear im talking about the bosch not the greenlee. I have no experience with the greenlee version.


----------



## Sparky208

Just got it yesterday and tried it out today. I like it


----------



## Mich drew

Sparky208 said:


> Just got it yesterday and tried it out today. I like it


What is the max size conduit that will cut?


----------



## Marcus

Finally bit the bullet yesterday, got a Milwaukee 18V Fuel kit, with brushless drill/driver, 1/2" impact wrench and 125mm grinder. The guy threw in an extra 4ah battery, USB attachment for the battery (for charging phones, etc) and some tshirts and hats. Scored a couple of cool Bosch Blue drink bottles for the kids - look like a cordless die-grinder. Can't complain for $799.

Will give them a run this week & see how they go.


----------



## Sparky208

Mich drew said:


> What is the max size conduit that will cut?


Capacity is 5" X 5" so it will do 4"


----------



## UncleMike

Marcus said:


> Finally bit the bullet yesterday, got a Milwaukee 18V Fuel kit, with brushless drill/driver, 1/2" impact wrench and 125mm grinder. The guy threw in an extra 4ah battery, USB attachment for the battery (for charging phones, etc) and some tshirts and hats. Scored a couple of cool Bosch Blue drink bottles for the kids - look like a cordless die-grinder. Can't complain for $799.
> 
> Will give them a run this week & see how they go.


A great deal, no doubt. But unless they've got a new model, the USB will only put out 500ma - barely enough to keep a modern smart phone from discharging of the screen is on or it's streaming music. I was very disappointed in it, but kept it anyway since 500ma beats 0ma any day.

Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


----------



## zac

Miller6386 said:


> Well a month in and I am very pleased with both bags... I wish the side pockets on the clc were a little deeper as my screwdrivers don't all slide and "lock" in with the handle but everything holds tight. I have both bags loaded up pretty good and the clc is pretty much packed. I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Thanks Miller for the update. Honestly I was starting to get concerned and all. We expect constant feedback to help us regulate our tool problem. The last thing I want to do is purchase another bag that I don't need!!:laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

UncleMike said:


> A great deal, no doubt. But unless they've got a new model, the USB will only put out 500ma - barely enough to keep a modern smart phone from discharging of the screen is on or it's streaming music. I was very disappointed in it, but kept it anyway since 500ma beats 0ma any day. Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


I just picked up the M12 power source, loving it so far. 2 amp USB port, charges everything!


----------



## sburton224

UncleMike said:


> A great deal, no doubt. But unless they've got a new model, the USB will only put out 500ma - barely enough to keep a modern smart phone from discharging of the screen is on or it's streaming music. I was very disappointed in it, but kept it anyway since 500ma beats 0ma any day.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk[/QUOTE
> ]
> I've been thinking about getting one of those. 500 seems average. Most standard 2.0 USB ports only put out up to 500 mA. Although a dedicated AC charging hub will get give you 1500 mA. Both will do the job, just one takes a bit longer.


----------



## mikeh32

I use the m12 charger all the time! 

It came with the jacket, so when i dont use the jacket, i use the charger


----------



## Marcus

500 is average - the M18 version we have down here is rated at 2.1A.
http://www.milwaukeetools.com.au/products/m18/show/m18usbpshj2


----------



## tjb

I use the dwalt one to charge my phone all the time. Puts out 1.5a total. 1.5a to one device or .75 each to two. Charges fast. Also works with either my 20v or my 12v batteries. Just to chime in. Got it for Christmas.


----------



## KDC

butcher733 said:


> Just got these today. Channel lock is slowly filling up my daily carry, good to see a company stress made in the US. I think the level is going to be awesome for running pipe!


Channel lock also has their "Uni-fit" that has a spline design that works with metric & standard fairly well. They are made in taiwan however. I have a knock off set that I use regularly.


----------



## michael3

I was just given these by a church member.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## michael3

These

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## michael3

Forget it. A pair of J2000.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Wpgshocker

My new service bag screwdrivers!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Wpgshocker

Oops, pic didn't upload!


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Rochsolid

My new knife, and the start to my wera bit collection

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Rochsolid

Sorry, pics did not post first time

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Wpgshocker

Rochsolid said:


> Sorry, pics did not post first time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


They do make the meanest splicing knives! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Black Dog

Rochsolid said:


> Sorry, pics did not post first time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


That looks heavy.


----------



## Rochsolid

Black Dog said:


> That looks heavy.


Its surprisingly light, skins wire really good,I like it. The price was nice to, 22$

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## wendon

Rochsolid said:


> Sorry, pics did not post first time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I've got the longer version of that Wera bit holder. Seems to be sturdier than the Milwaukee ones I have.


----------



## Double G

Its been a while since I posted some new toys. But figured Id put a few here. Been hard at work outfitting the new van. 



passenger side


interior


----------



## zac

Thanks and nice set up. I have a similar core and shell except for shelving, its adrian steel. If i could do it over again I would hybrid the shelving system to a more open set up.


----------



## CFL

What is that Rockwell tool behind the bulkhead?


----------



## Double G

CFL said:


> What is that Rockwell tool behind the bulkhead?


jaw horse


----------



## btharmy

Double G said:


> Its been a while since I posted some new toys. But figured Id put a few here. Been hard at work outfitting the new van. http://s400.photobucket.com/user/gilbert70g/media/2014-02-28161743.jpg.html passenger side http://s400.photobucket.com/user/gilbert70g/media/2014-04-08181256.jpg.html interior http://s400.photobucket.com/user/gilbert70g/media/2014-06-19125409HDR.jpg.html http://s400.photobucket.com/user/gilbert70g/media/2014-06-19125421.jpg.html


Are you sponsored by Dewalt?


----------



## michael3

Yea that's a lot of dewalt.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Double G

btharmy said:


> Are you sponsored by Dewalt?


No. Its not all dewalt in the boxes although I would say 75% of my power tools are dewalt I like knipex for hand tools, and I have a decent amount of the M12 line for small power tools. 

Thank you for the kind words on the set up. My friends helped me weld in the racks for the tough boxes. It just keep everything so nice and organized.


----------



## drspec

*not electrical related but still a toy*

Just picked this up Tuesday night


----------



## mikeh32

now have some fun with it!


----------



## Hmacanada

Better yet









Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Adam12

Received my Occidental leather tool pouches the other day. I've never been one for leather tool pouches. I've always considered them to be for the "old" JW's but after needing to replace my second set of nylon pouches due to holes and tears after years of use I decided to give some quality leather pouches a shot. 

After the raves about Occidental Leathers products I opted for these #5590. I tried them on with and without the tools. Though a little stiff being new leather, they are more comfortable than I thought they'd be. I'm gonna have to break them in and at the same time get used to the new orientation of some my tools. 

They are nicely made and do look sharp just as a few members here have said. We'll see how they work in the field. This set doesn't come with a separate tape holder which I like using so I need to get one.


----------



## viperr13

I just received my savage by Swanson lighted torpedo level
it looks like the same company that makes the new Klein one.
The only difference I could find is the Klein has square bubble windows and this one has rounded. Where this has 4 magnets and the Klein has 3.
this only cost me $19.98 and the Klein goes for a little over $40


----------



## chewy

Savage seems to be rebranded Bahco stuff in alot of examples I have seen.


----------



## NacBooster29

Adam12 said:


> Received my Occidental leather tool pouches the other day. I've never been one for leather tool pouches. I've always considered them to be for the "old" JW's but after needing to replace my second set of nylon pouches due to holes and tears after years of use I decided to give some quality leather pouches a shot.
> 
> After the raves about Occidental Leathers products I opted for these #5590. I tried them on with and without the tools. Though a little stiff being new leather, they are more comfortable than I thought they'd be. I'm gonna have to break them in and at the same time get used to the new orientation of some my tools.
> 
> They are nicely made and do look sharp just as a few members here have said. We'll see how they work in the field. This set doesn't come with a separate tape holder which I like using so I need to get one.


My back hurts looking at that!! You can't possibly need every tool in that pouch at one time.....I know bad habits are hard to break but maybe carry task specific tools....lessen the load on.your back


----------



## zac

Welcome to the club!


----------



## zac

NacBooster29 said:


> My back hurts looking at that!! You can't possibly need every tool in that pouch at one time.....I know bad habits are hard to break but maybe carry task specific tools....lessen the load on.your back


From my experience working 10+ years commercial for other companies here in southern CA, you won't last long without wearing a full set of tools. Obviously the lead men and single line guys get a break, but large companies don't want to see you get off your ladder to go grab a tool you should have on your belt.


----------



## daveEM

NacBooster29 said:


> My back hurts looking at that!! ....lessen the load on.your back


Been packing this guy on my right hip since '68...









The thing here is you have to balance this dragging down on the right side. An easy way is to pick up a six-pack on the way home everynight and carry it in your left hand.

My back is fine.

To the OP... nice setup. That one will last. The belt I show above is from 1973 or so (some sob stole my 1st. one from '68).

*Edit:* Actually I did change the belt at some point in time and had a shoemaker repair guy add a piece of leather to tripple the width where the belt loops are on the pouch. The pouch is from '73.


----------



## Adam12

NacBooster29 said:


> My back hurts looking at that!! You can't possibly need every tool in that pouch at one time.....I know bad habits are hard to break but maybe carry task specific tools....lessen the load on.your back


My back is just fine and I wouldn't carry a tool if I knew that I didn't need it. Been doing electrical for a little while now. Man up.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Nice belt! I would love one


----------



## FlyingSparks

Adam12 said:


> My back is just fine and I wouldn't carry a tool if I knew that I didn't need it. Been doing electrical for a little while now. Man up.


"Man up" yep say that to yourself when you are an old fart with back problems.


----------



## NacBooster29

Yeah I forgot only the manliest of men wear every tool they own.. ha
Ok you guys keep manning up, ill tell you what to do next. Everyone knows we need dummies to do the grunt work. Keep it up


----------



## FrunkSlammer

I'm sure I hurt my back from years working for companies that required me to carry all my tools all the time. I also think shoulder straps on my belt did not help, they compressed my spine and caused strain in my sciatic nerve area. 

Now I carry as few tools as possible and still have back pain. People people believe new apprentices should have it as hard as they did and continue the tradition.. I believe in doing things better and smarter each generation. Take the tools you MIGHT need and keep it to a minimum weight, save your body.. your health is the most important thing you have in life, even before family! And once it's gone, you probably can't get it back.


----------



## Pault

Got these in the mail today...

Wiha #32294


----------



## AllWIRES

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm sure I hurt my back from years working for companies that required me to carry all my tools all the time. I also think shoulder straps on my belt did not help, they compressed my spine and caused strain in my sciatic nerve area. Now I carry as few tools as possible and still have back pain. People people believe new apprentices should have it as hard as they did and continue the tradition.. I believe in doing things better and smarter each generation. Take the tools you MIGHT need and keep it to a minimum weight, save your body.. your health is the most important thing you have in life, even before family! And once it's gone, you probably can't get it back.


Truth.


----------



## sbrn33

Pault said:


> Got these in the mail today...
> 
> Wiha #32294


Me likey, How much?


----------



## chewy

I now wear a single pouch with my electrical tools in it for second fix and construction bags for doing tray, conduit and first fix. 

Im 6'3 and 145kgs at present, I dont expect a 5'5 60kg guy to wear the same anymore than he would expect me to fit in a crawlspace manhole. Its all swings and roundabouts and with such a varied trade PMs and foremans tend to assign the best guys for the appropriate jobs in my company.


----------



## sbrn33

chewy said:


> I now wear a single pouch with my electrical tools in it for second fix and construction bags for doing tray, conduit and first fix.
> 
> Im 6'3 and 145kgs at present, I dont expect a 5'5 60kg guy to wear the same anymore than he would expect me to fit in a crawlspace manhole. Its all swings and roundabouts and with such a varied trade PMs and foremans tend to assign the best guys for the appropriate jobs in my company.


Chewy, don't those dyed leathers stain your pants?


----------



## chewy

sbrn33 said:


> Chewy, don't those dyed leathers stain your pants?


I dont wear white pants.


----------



## Pault

sbrn33 said:


> Me likey, How much?


 Got them through a friends place of employment. Still cost $70 CDN with shipping and taxes etc.


----------



## Mich drew

chewy said:


> I dont wear pants.
> 
> FIFY


----------



## JMV

I'm having an issue with the red dyes from my Occidental pouch and belt bleeding onto my jeans and shirt. It's been quite frustrating. So much so, that I've just moved back to my Klein belt and pouch until I can figure out how to solve the issue. 

I'm going to write Occidental tonight or tomorrow and see if they have any advice.


----------



## chewy

JMV said:


> I'm having an issue with the red dyes from my Occidental pouch and belt bleeding onto my jeans and shirt. It's been quite frustrating. So much so, that I've just moved back to my Klein belt and pouch until I can figure out how to solve the issue.
> 
> I'm going to write Occidental tonight or tomorrow and see if they have any advice.


Id go enquire at a saddlery, Occidental just sew the things together, they dont tan or dye the hides. I sweat like a rapist but use the sheepskin belt liner and havent noticed anything though I wear rigid denim which is pretty dark anyhow.


----------



## Adam12

NacBooster29 said:


> Yeah I forgot only the manliest of men wear every tool they own.. ha Ok you guys keep manning up, ill tell you what to do next. Everyone knows we need dummies to do the grunt work. Keep it up


Haha, come on, you don't tell anyone what to do...


----------



## wendon

JMV said:


> I'm having an issue with the red dyes from my Occidental pouch and belt bleeding onto my jeans and shirt. It's been quite frustrating. So much so, that I've just moved back to my Klein belt and pouch until I can figure out how to solve the issue.
> 
> I'm going to write Occidental tonight or tomorrow and see if they have any advice.


That's interesting as I've never notice anything. I use the Occidental belt and leather suspenders. Of course, I'm not from Texas either. About 55 degrees here this morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## NacBooster29

Adam12 said:


> Haha, come on, you don't tell anyone what to do...


Ok there's some truth to this.


----------



## 360max

*Suzuki GSXR 1000*


----------



## wsg

Bought myself a Fluke 375 yesterday. I'm in love.


----------



## Rochsolid

wsg said:


> Bought myself a Fluke 375 yesterday. I'm in love.


Nice! I've got the 373 and love it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## AllWIRES

wsg said:


> Bought myself a Fluke 375 yesterday. I'm in love.


 I love the way the dial clicks.


----------



## wendon

AllWIRES said:


> I love the way the dial clicks.


That in itself is enough reason to buy it!!:laughing: I've never had a failure with
Fluke.


----------



## That_Dude

New colored Racky bits. Already loving the purchase. 







:thumbup:


----------



## Miller6386

Few from Lowe's clearance. Saw was $12, DeWalt kit was $9 and the Wiss flange bender was $5









Sent.


----------



## johnnyontheside

Miller6386 said:


> Few from Lowe's clearance. Saw was $12, DeWalt kit was $9 and the Wiss flange bender was $5 Sent.


What will you do with the flange bender?


----------



## Miller6386

johnnyontheside said:


> What will you do with the flange bender?


I do general machine repair and build a lot of little covers for drives or outlets stuff like that..... If nothing else for $5 I will toss it in the drawer and have it some day when I do need it. 

Sent.


----------



## JMV

wendon said:


> That's interesting as I've never notice anything. I use the Occidental belt and leather suspenders. Of course, I'm not from Texas either. About 55 degrees here this morning.:thumbsup:


I also sweat like a whore in church when I'm working. :laughing:

The folks at Occidental wrote back, though, that they have a sealer for just that issue. I just had to send my address and they're mailing it to me. I'll report back as to how well it actually works.


----------



## gguadagno1

Just picked this new fluke up.















Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES

gguadagno1 said:


> Just picked this new fluke up. Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Sexy!


----------



## Chase13

gguadagno1 said:


> Just picked this new fluke up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


What model is that?


----------



## wsg

Chase13 said:


> What model is that?


Fluke 381

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Aegis

gguadagno1 said:


> Just picked this new fluke up. Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I've had mine for over a year and it's awesome. The wireless display comes in handy all the time.


----------



## gguadagno1

I lovee this thing and the best part about it is that it was free!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Nothing in life is free!


----------



## backstay

My new ground rod driver.


----------



## gotshokd666

backstay said:


> My new ground rod driver.


Is that an SDS plus? I've never been able to find the ground rod drivers for SDS plus...


----------



## backstay

gotshokd666 said:


> Is that an SDS plus? I've never been able to find the ground rod drivers for SDS plus...


No, SDS Max. $400 with the driver.


----------



## Rochsolid

We've got the ground rod driver bit for our Jack hammer, LOVE it

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Ts103

gotshokd666 said:


> Is that an SDS plus? I've never been able to find the ground rod drivers for SDS plus...


I just took an older chisel attachment and welded an 5/8 impact rated socket to it and it works great.


----------



## mdfriday

Bought this a couple months ago.
Pennies on the dollar. It has paid for itself.


----------



## Ts103

The "Dirt bag" seems pretty well made will let you all know how i make out with it.


----------



## Big John

mdfriday said:


>


Aha. The Greenlee automatic extension cord winder. Good investment.


----------



## btharmy

Ts103 said:


> The "Dirt bag" seems pretty well made will let you all know how i make out with it.


Please excuse my ignorance but what is it?


----------



## Ts103

btharmy said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is it?


It has a magnet on each corner. You place it on the inside of the panel for when you need to use the hole saw to use the punch ect. It's a wonderful thing to keep the metal shavings from hitting the bus


----------



## wsg

Ts103 said:


> It has a magnet on each corner. You place it on the inside of the panel for when you need to use the hole saw to use the punch ect. It's a wonderful thing to keep the metal shavings from hitting the bus


How tight of a seal is it against the panel wall or whatever it's stuck to? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ts103

wsg said:


> How tight of a seal is it against the panel wall or whatever it's stuck to? Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Tight. I was impressed this morning I gave it a test run. I was very surprised there is actually a big magnet also on the bottom of the bag as well to keep the shavings from falling out after you remove it from the panel


----------



## thoenew




----------



## Wpgshocker

Broke down.... 
Gave in...
Tried...to...resist...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Let us know how you like them


----------



## Wpgshocker

The linesmen have the fish tape puller and crimper, nice and loose out if the package.
All purpose pliers feel great in the hand, too bad there is no lock, oh well. Looking forward to breaking them in!


----------



## Robpt86

My new toys!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Wpgshocker said:


> The linesmen have the fish tape puller and crimper, nice and loose out if the package.
> All purpose pliers feel great in the hand, too bad there is no lock, oh well. Looking forward to breaking them in!


Yeah I would probably just pull the spring. Those all purpose pliers seem pretty handy.


----------



## V-Dough

Does it use the same connectors as Teck90?


----------



## backstay

My new toy of the day.


----------



## zac

backstay said:


> My new toy of the day.
> View attachment 37921
> 
> 
> View attachment 37922


Hey Backstay...nce trailer. Ever been to Moose lake? I have friends who live out there. Pretty country if you can do with the prison!


----------



## backstay

zac said:


> Hey Backstay...nce trailer. Ever been to Moose lake? I have friends who live out there. Pretty country if you can do with the prison!


Been through there on my way to the Twin Cities. I just picked that trailer up at Pine River near Cloquet. I'm north of there.


----------



## btharmy

Dewalt DW088K cross hair laser. I just ordered one of these online. It should be here next Thursday. I have heard some of you say you were happy with them. The reviews online were good as well. I figured I can't loose for $108.


----------



## icemanjc

I love 'em. They definitely make laying everything out much easier. Not to mention not having to measure the distance to every pipe on a straight run.


----------



## HKK

btharmy said:


> Dewalt DW088K cross hair laser. I just ordered one of these online. It should be here next Thursday. I have heard some of you say you were happy with them. The reviews online were good as well. I figured I can't loose for $108.


That's cheap! Sweet deal. I've used one before and they work perfect


----------



## JoeKP

My new toy. #8


----------



## btharmy

Bosch GPL5- After ordering the DW088K crosshair laser last night, I realized I still didn't have a simple laser plumb bob. I scored this on C.L. Picked it up on my way home today. New with the case. $90. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Nuzzie

Finally (!!) got myself some holesaws.

First pic is how i got them, and I decided that was a stupid way of arranging them.

So I made a little bracket inspired by socket set cases, and now I have room to put a 3-3/4" holesaw as well.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

JoeKP said:


>


Is there a rusted lawnmower in the back of that truck?


----------



## michael3

Just given to me by an old hvac buddy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## JoeKP

FrunkSlammer said:


> Is there a rusted lawnmower in the back of that truck?


not yet


----------



## tjb

Got this the other day. A little surprised at how short it is. Love it, though. Very strong magnet. Retaining ring very strong, too. I don't know what possessed me to spend ten bucks on a stupid little bit holder, but this one's working great. No bits popping out for me!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KN3FN8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ozzy1990

Got me a new side car for my XXL..:thumbup:


----------



## newcastle




----------



## newcastle

Almost forgot


----------



## Nuzzie

Can you run the old M12 batteries in the new M12 Fuel drills? 

If so is there a performance hit?


----------



## Black Dog

Nuzzie said:


> Can you run the old M12 batteries in the new M12 Fuel drills?
> 
> If so is there a performance hit?


If they fit they should work.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Ozzy1990 said:


> Got me a new side car for my XXL..:thumbup:


Looks good! (And heavy) lol


----------



## Smid

New klein glow in the dark strippers. I don't really have a use for them glowing but they weren't any more expensive than the regular ones and the look cool


----------



## mikeh32

newcastle said:


> Almost forgot
> 
> View attachment 38011


Love this screwdriver! fits right in my m12 driver


----------



## zac

newcastle said:


> View attachment 38010


Those batteries rock! And also they allow you to keep the tool standing upright.


----------



## Wpgshocker

These are beastly....


----------



## zac

Wpgshocker said:


> These are beastly....


Those guys for cutting mosaic tile. Beefy busters.


----------



## Smid

newcastle said:


> View attachment 38010


FYI Home Depot is giving one of these batteries free with a hackzall and impact kit


----------



## newcastle

Smid said:


> FYI Home Depot is giving one of these batteries free with a hackzall and impact kit


Haven't seen it around here.


----------



## newcastle

Got them for 1/2 price,we're on sale,tried them out today,reeeally comfy,the knee cap sits in kind of gel donut,right in the hole,so it's less pressure, small too,probably half the size of the ones I had before.


----------



## newcastle

Ok,any one wants to welcome me to the m12 club?my first milwaukee cordless power tool,switching over from the dewalt 12vmax.











But I don't think I'll ever move from the dewalt 20v.same power as milwaukee and cheaper batteries.


----------



## Tikola Nesla

newcastle said:


> Ok,any one wants to welcome me to the m12 club?












THiS MAN iS HEALED!


----------



## newcastle

Tikola Nesla said:


> THiS MAN iS HEALED!


thanks frunk,thanks lol.
One day when I'm old you think I can get one of these chairs as m12 operated?


----------



## Nuzzie

Wish the M12 tools came in better cases. **** storage options. Best I like the Hitachi cases with lots of bit storage.


----------



## Wpgshocker

newcastle said:


> Ok,any one wants to welcome me to the m12 club?my first milwaukee cordless power tool,switching over from the dewalt 12vmax. But I don't think I'll ever move from the dewalt 20v.same power as milwaukee and cheaper batteries.


Welcome! 

Be warned though, the size / weight / power is highly addictive. Soon you will be pawning your belongings to get more M12 goodness, Dewalt will send you letters wondering what happened to you...


----------



## newcastle

Wpgshocker said:


> Welcome! Be warned though, the size / weight / power is highly addictive. Soon you will be pawning your belongings to get more M12 goodness, Dewalt will send you letters wondering what happened to you...


Too late,that what's happening already,just came from the city, went to pick up that beauty off kijiji, 
100$ for the whole kit,brands banking new.gotta be kidding me


----------



## Miller6386

Jumped on the HD Milwaukee deal and bought the m 12 drill and got the right angle drill free.

Telecommunicated


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> Too late,that what's happening already,just came from the city, went to pick up that beauty off kijiji,
> 100$ for the whole kit,brands banking new.gotta be kidding me
> 
> View attachment 38075


Nice.....:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

Robpt86 said:


> My new toys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Are those 20volt?


----------



## drsparky

We got new work ATVs. Gave them a torture test today to the top of Norway Bluff. Polaris Sportsman 850s, power steering and hill decent are great, would never want to go back, would not ride without 'em.


----------



## Black Dog

drsparky said:


> We got new work ATVs. Gave them a torture test today to the top of Norway Bluff. Polaris Sportsman 850s, power steering and hill decent are great, would never want to go back, would not ride without 'em.


How's the A/C on those?:blink:




:laughing:


----------



## sarness

Those have 360 air.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Just picked up this set from Home Depot. I don't really need it but it's on sale for $169 in Canada Land.


----------



## Jeano

http://i.imgur.com/RQYGqco.jpg


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Wpgshocker said:


> Just picked up this set from Home Depot. I don't really need it but it's on sale for $169 in Canada Land.


THat is a fantastic price.


----------



## JBadaoa

Wpgshocker said:


> Just picked up this set from Home Depot. I don't really need it but it's on sale for $169 in Canada Land.


 I got the same kit from Home Depot 2 weeks ago for $95. I couldn't believe it. Also in Canada land.


----------



## Hmacanada

JBadaoa said:


> I got the same kit from Home Depot 2 weeks ago for $95. I couldn't believe it. Also in Canada land.



Wow, how did I miss that was just there


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## newcastle

Plus battery and charger


----------



## xPxPk

its cuz m12 fuel is taking over, so they gotta unload that old technology


----------



## newcastle

Shoulda told me before


----------



## newcastle

How much better is that fuel hackzall?


----------



## AllWIRES

newcastle said:


> How much better is that fuel hackzall?


Yes, what is the difference?


----------



## Black Dog

Whooooooops!

Hit the toy store today on the way to work:laughing:





























Let's see what kind of a beating these will take:laughing:

$99 for the saw and a free impact...:thumbup:


----------



## That_Dude

Black Dog said:


> Whooooooops!
> 
> Hit the toy store today on the way to work:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what kind of a beating these will take:laughing:
> 
> $99 for the saw and a free impact...:thumbup:


Where at? That's a steal. :thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy

That_Dude said:


> Where at? That's a steal. :thumbup:


More importantly, why is he working on a Sunday?


----------



## Black Dog

​


That_Dude said:


> Where at? That's a steal. :thumbup:


Home Depot :thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

ponyboy said:


> More importantly, why is he working on a Sunday?


I've got to get this f- ing job done and they are paying premium time:thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy

Black Dog said:


> I've got to get this f- ing job done and they are paying premium time:thumbup:


Gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## newcastle

Black Dog said:


> I've got to get this f- ing job done and they are paying premium time:thumbup:


Get the job done,get paid premium,on the way home stop at Home Depot again...
And show us more pics


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> Get the job done,get paid premium,on the way home stop at Home Depot again...
> And show us more pics


:laughing:

I'm done going to the depot today:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

ponyboy said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


I've got a huge pile of work right now, and more calls coming in, take it while it's available :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting

Found my lost crimper while working on my jeep. 
I had ground down the crying tip to be able to reach inside control cabinets.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Nice! I kinda like the ground down look more.


----------



## Wirenuting

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Nice! I kinda like the ground down look more.


I also noticed they changed the location I the insulated & non-insulated crio dies. 
I like the left side one for cabinet work.


----------



## Jeano

Couldn't let my occidental hold Greenlee anymore:no:


----------



## Jeano

Sorry for the double post but I can't figure out how to attach two pictures to one post.


----------



## RyeGuyCarby

Nice man, how are you liking the knipex *****? I tried the NWS Fantastico ones, but I found I perfered the curve of the cutters, and how the tips come to more of a point on the klein's. In spite of inferior steel

Also, I rock the same pouch. It's fantastic


----------



## Jeano

I haven't had a chance to use them to much yet. I see what you're saying about the tip on the kleins. It was the first thing I noticed when I got the knipex ones. I guess time will tell if it's a big deal or maybe just a visual thing.

And the pouch.....wow I love it. Sometimes I wish it had one more slot for my strippers but no big deal. Amazing pouch!


----------



## Wirenuting

Jeano said:


> I haven't had a chance to use them to much yet. I see what you're saying about the tip on the kleins. It was the first thing I noticed when I got the knipex ones. I guess time will tell if it's a big deal or maybe just a visual thing. And the pouch.....wow I love it. Sometimes I wish it had one more slot for my strippers but no big deal. Amazing pouch!


You could do what I did to my older leather pouch. 
I used small rivets and washers to attach extra other pouches.. Works great and I've never had one rip off even after many years..


----------



## Wpgshocker

Milwaukee showed off the new M12 circular saw finally!


----------



## TGGT

Wpgshocker said:


> Milwaukee showed off the new M12 circular saw finally!


That's awesome.

I wish an American company could be even remotely as innovative and forward thinking. DeWalt is lagging behind pretty badly.


----------



## icemanjc

TGGT said:


> That's awesome. I wish an American company could be even remotely as innovative and forward thinking. DeWalt is lagging behind pretty badly.



Last time I checked. Milwaukee tool was American. Hence the name "Milwaukee."


----------



## local134gt

icemanjc said:


> Last time I checked. Milwaukee tool was American. Hence the name "Milwaukee."


Check again... milwaukee is owned by Techtronic Industries Company Limited a chineese company


----------



## drsparky

local134gt said:


> Check again... milwaukee is owned by Techtronic Industries Company Limited a chineese company


In this age it is hard to truly map companies. Milwaukee tools is still headquartered in Wisconsin, it is subsidiary of Hong Kong based Techtronic. The engineering talent are still cheeseheads.


----------



## TGGT

icemanjc said:


> Last time I checked. Milwaukee tool was American. Hence the name "Milwaukee."


You must've checked a loooong time ago.


----------



## chewy

Won a milwaukee giveaway, this heated bomber jacket is actually pretty sweet.


----------



## newcastle

Aaaaand back to Klein.my knipex linemans were ok,didn't like my nws ***** to much,one handed jaw opening to small


----------



## AllWIRES

chewy said:


> Won a milwaukee giveaway, this heated bomber jacket is actually pretty sweet.


You're a real life, walking, Milwaukee advertisement.


----------



## TGGT

newcastle said:


> Aaaaand back to Klein.my knipex linemans were ok,didn't like my nws ***** to much,one handed jaw opening to small
> 
> View attachment 38490


Use what works. I've tried several different models and brands. I still use my channellock linemans and *****. The simplest designs tend to be the best.


----------



## newcastle

TGGT said:


> Use what works. I've tried several different models and brands. I still use my channellock linemans and *****. The simplest designs tend to be the best.


Yeah I guess.by the way,anyone tried the milwaukee linemans yet?them made me curious to give them a try for a day,not overly expensive also


----------



## Wpgshocker

newcastle said:


> Yeah I guess.by the way,anyone tried the milwaukee linemans yet?them made me curious to give them a try for a day,not overly expensive also


They are surprisingly good. The only real complaint I had about them is the shape of the handle. You can pinch stuff!


----------



## Nuzzie

got some new klein linesmans. Most difficult pair of pliers i've had to break in. After ****ing around with other methods it took 15 minutes of feeding them sand with penetrene and opening and closing for them to be good


----------



## thoenew

newcastle said:


> Yeah I guess.by the way,anyone tried the milwaukee linemans yet?them made me curious to give them a try for a day,not overly expensive also


I had a pair. They were okay, I was not impressed. I did bust a chunk out of the blade when trying to cut a nail. Oh well.

I'll stick with Knipex & Klein.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah the Milwaukee cutters seem really hard which makes them brittle. 

That said I've gapped both Klein and knipex pliers cutting stuff like nails.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

newcastle said:


> Yeah I guess.by the way,anyone tried the milwaukee linemans yet?them made me curious to give them a try for a day,not overly expensive also


It's buyers like this that tell US companies it is okay to start making stuff in China. 

You have one group of guys who will only buy tools that are made in the USA. You have another group of guys that will try China tools, because they are "not overly expensive", or way less than Klein's or ChannelLock's. I don't know which group is bigger, but it seems like the "buy the lower priced crap" group is starting to win out. If we keep buying China tools, the US companies will need to move to China to keep share. You better believe that USA companies watch sales on items they move to China. If we keep buying them, they will send more product to be made there. If we don't buy the China crap, and they lose market share to another company that stays USA made, then they will stop making China stuff.

FIND THE BEST USA TOOL, and stick with it. You can still buy tools made in the USA from Klein, ChannelLock, Ideal, "some" Craftsman, etc. Pick the USA made tool you like the best, but don't keep buying China made stuff like Milwaukee, and Southwire. If you do keep buying China made stuff, you better not bitch when those few remaining USA companies move more, and more, product over to China.


----------



## chewy

Voltage Hazard said:


> It's buyers like this that tell US companies it is okay to start making stuff in China.
> 
> You have one group of guys who will only buy tools that are made in the USA. You have another group of guys that will try China tools, because they are "not overly expensive", or way less than Klein's or ChannelLock's. I don't know which group is bigger, but it seems like the "buy the lower priced crap" group is starting to win out. If we keep buying China tools, the US companies will need to move to China to keep share. You better believe that USA companies watch sales on items they move to China. If we keep buying them, they will send more product to be made there. If we don't buy the China crap, and they lose market share to another company that stays USA made, then they will stop making China stuff.
> 
> FIND THE BEST USA TOOL, and stick with it. You can still buy tools made in the USA from Klein, ChannelLock, Ideal, "some" Craftsman, etc. Pick the USA made tool you like the best, but don't keep buying China made stuff like Milwaukee, and Southwire. If you do keep buying China made stuff, you better not bitch when those few remaining USA companies move more, and more, product over to China.


I buy the best tools, regardless of country of origin. 

I wont pay a premium for some factory union monkey sitting at a machine pressing a button to be getting paid $50 an hour if the "quality" is just a Western countries flag on the packaging or a reputation they had in yesteryear.


----------



## pwregan

*Best tool*

Chewy,
Easy with the union bashing- ok
It is offensive and uncalled for.


----------



## chewy

pwregan said:


> Chewy,
> Easy with the union bashing- ok
> It is offensive and uncalled for.


It is not offensive unless your an overpaid factory worker who shot himself in the foot when he tried to play hardball. Then pisses and moans the plants shutting down.


----------



## dawgs

chewy said:


> I buy the best tools, regardless of country of origin.
> 
> I wont pay a premium for some factory union monkey sitting at a machine pressing a button to be getting paid $50 an hour if the "quality" is just a Western countries flag on the packaging or a reputation they had in yesteryear.


Somebody may say that about the product your installing each day. It's not about union or not. It's about being true to your fellow countryman and keeping our money here.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

chewy said:


> I buy the best tools, regardless of country of origin. I wont pay a premium for some factory union monkey sitting at a machine pressing a button to be getting paid $50 an hour if the "quality" is just a Western countries flag on the packaging or a reputation they had in yesteryear.


My post was geared toward US workers. Being from New Zealand, I'm sure you don't care about supporting US companies.

I'm just tired of seeing posters bash US companies when they make some tools off shore, then they buy a China tool to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Voltage Hazard said:


> My post was geared toward US workers. Being from New Zealand, I'm sure you don't care about supporting US companies. I'm just tired of seeing posters bash US companies when they make some tools off shore, then they buy a China tool to save a couple of bucks.


Sadly, it is old fashioned American greed that is responsible for all of the tools that are made in China these days.

You guys seem to forget that. You wave the flag for "freedom" and "capitalism" , then complain when someone exercises those privileges. Profit is the end game.
People want to pay lower prices, but want to be paid higher wages. It doesn't take a scientist to figure out why profit driven companies cannot afford to make products in America. 
Unions sometimes drive companies out of business. 

Remember Hostess?


----------



## TGGT

Wpgshocker said:


> Sadly, it is old fashioned American greed that is responsible for all of the tools that are made in China these days.
> 
> You guys seem to forget that. You wave the flag for "freedom" and "capitalism" , then complain when someone exercises those privileges. Profit is the end game.
> People want to pay lower prices, but want to be paid higher wages. It doesn't take a scientist to figure out why profit driven companies cannot afford to make products in America.
> Unions sometimes drive companies out of business.
> 
> Remember Hostess?


Hostess had a $hitty product. I can't think of a single hostess product I thought tasted good. I could not imagine that if their workforce was compensated less that they would still be in business today all else being the same.

I don't miss them, if I'm going to have a pre-packaged cake, Tasty Kakes is where it's always been.


----------



## bduerler

I have Ideal and Klein tools. Some Greenlee and knipex I think I still have some wiha and wera as well but I just moved so most of my stuff is still in boxes. I'm all for buying made in the USA. Just bought some more snap on and sk tools. I feel so broke

Sent from my SM-N900V using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

One should not talk about union wages unless they are willing to talk about CEO compensation in the same sentence. 
Or at least in the same post.

LC


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> I have Ideal and Klein tools. Some Greenlee and knipex I think I still have some wiha and wera as well but I just moved so most of my stuff is still in boxes. I'm all for buying made in the USA. Just bought some more snap on and sk tools. I feel so broke
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Do you think SK will be coming out with new ratcheting combo wrenches anytime soon?


----------



## LARMGUY

Wpgshocker said:


> Sadly, it is old fashioned American greed that is responsible for all of the tools that are made in China these days.
> 
> You guys seem to forget that. You wave the flag for "freedom" and "capitalism" , then complain when someone exercises those privileges. Profit is the end game.
> People want to pay lower prices, but want to be paid higher wages. It doesn't take a scientist to figure out why profit driven companies cannot afford to make products in America.
> Unions sometimes drive companies out of business.
> 
> Remember Hostess?


But, If I have a choice of buying an American made tool over anything else, I will buy American, even if it is priced much higher.


----------



## chewy

Voltage Hazard said:


> My post was geared toward US workers. Being from New Zealand, I'm sure you don't care about supporting US companies.
> 
> I'm just tired of seeing posters bash US companies when they make some tools off shore, then they buy a China tool to save a couple of bucks.


A worker is a worker to me, I have equal concern/disconcern with a factory worker from Detroit and a factory worker from Auckland, we dont really have a us and them way of thinking here in NZ.

My point of view is its a global village, geographical boundries arent neccessarilly economic boundries anymore but then again being a country with a top heavy innovation, design and engineering sector compared to manufacturing we have to have that attitude and do have strong economic ties to China.


----------



## chewy

LARMGUY said:


> But, If I have a choice of buying an American made tool over anything else, I will buy American, even if it is priced much higher.


But would you buy an inferior domestic product in lieu of a cheaper better foreign product? I can see that happening in the future.


----------



## AllWIRES

Chewy is right. Now let's not destroy a good thread with more union propaganda.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Do you think SK will be coming out with new ratcheting combo wrenches anytime soon?


It would be nice. They haven't changed the design in for ever

Sent from my SM-N900V using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Black Dog

chewy said:


> I buy the best tools, regardless of country of origin.
> 
> I wont pay a premium for some factory union monkey sitting at a machine pressing a button to be getting paid $50 an hour if the "quality" is just a Western countries flag on the packaging or a reputation they had in yesteryear.


Interesting perspective considering your labour can be replaced with cheaper workers that have a lower standard of living.

You just sang the song of the greedy CEO's of the world that thrive on cutting the little guys wages


----------



## Black Dog

chewy said:


> A worker is a worker to me, I have equal concern/disconcern with a factory worker from Detroit and a factory worker from Auckland, we dont really have a us and them way of thinking here in NZ.
> 
> My point of view is its a global village, geographical boundries arent neccessarilly economic boundries anymore but then again being a country with a top heavy innovation, design and engineering sector compared to manufacturing we have to have that attitude and do have strong economic ties to China.





> geographical boundries arent neccessarilly economic boundries anymore


:001_huh:

Chewy; You do know that slavery is the norm in china right?


----------



## Black Dog

Wirenuting said:


> You could do what I did to my older leather pouch.
> I used small rivets and washers to attach extra other pouches.. Works great and I've never had one rip off even after many years..










Looks great Pat:thumbsup:

That add on, on the left side of your pouch is my flash light holster I've been using since about 1990:thumbup:


----------



## zac

It's time to clean the coffee pot Harry!


----------



## zac

Maybe you can use that flash light to help you out!


----------



## Black Dog

zac said:


> It's time to clean the coffee pot Harry!


That might break it...:laughing:


----------



## TGGT

I try to buy Channellock to support my old home state, but Klein recently opened a plant here in the DFW area so I may try to pick some of their stuff up too. Those glowing plier handle Kleins said "Made in Mansfield Texas" on the package. That's about as local as it gets.


----------



## btharmy

Picked up a new (to me) Dewalt 20v max SDS drill (DCH213) on CL today. It didn't come with a case. Any ideas where I could get a case for it?


----------



## Grou77

Just bought a fuel m12 drill and impact kit . What do you guys think about this kit?


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


----------



## madbubba

m12 is good for residential. But I wouldn't get caught dead with it on a commercial site.


----------



## Black Dog

madbubba said:


> m12 is good for residential. But I wouldn't get caught dead with it on a commercial site.


Makes no difference..


----------



## AllWIRES

madbubba said:


> m12 is good for residential. But I wouldn't get caught dead with it on a commercial site.



:laughing: This could be the best and biggest bullish Milwaukee comment I've read yet. Wow.


----------



## zac

I get your point, but you really don't need an 18 volt drill to rough in a TI. I mean is easier to drill through the metal studs then wood (less torque).Now drilling out panels, gutter boxes, etc different story


----------



## AllWIRES

Grou77 said:


> Just bought a fuel m12 drill and impact kit . What do you guys think about this kit? Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


The irony is if you would have purchased something other then Milwaukee, the mob would've swallowed you whole. Yet, after doing what you thought was the right thing, some schwen still had to say something.

I also feel the troll is strong with this post though.


----------



## chewy

Those M12 drills have the same torque as 18v nicads from 15 years ago... you can still do your job with them.


----------



## Black Dog

AllWIRES said:


> :laughing: This could be the best and biggest bullish Milwaukee comment I've read yet. Wow.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nrp3

Like putting in twenty amp devices requires that much more power. Like others said, the 18v comes out when I need a hole saw or auger bit. Otherwise the m12 does most of my tasks quite handily and its lighter and smaller.


----------



## Grou77

beartp515 said:


> I had the same idea, waiting for them to come out. Where dud you get them??



Did you love them so far?


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES

New tumbler the wife got me. 

I'm a grown child.


----------



## tjb

Got the m12 subcompact bandsaw last week. Done a ton of hospital demo with it so far. Amazing little toy. Cuts deep strut with no problem, 3/8 threaded rod no problem. Cuts through 3/4 emt as fast as the foreman's v28 bandsaw (we did three races, and it tied or won all three). The other boys on the site are going to be buying their own right away.


----------



## AllWIRES

tjb said:


> Got the m12 subcompact bandsaw last week. Done a ton of hospital demo with it so far. Amazing little toy. Cuts deep strut with no problem, 3/8 threaded rod no problem. Cuts through 3/4 emt as fast as the foreman's v28 bandsaw (we did three races, and it tied or won all three). The other boys on the site are going to be buying their own right away.


Does it cut 1" emt?


----------



## AllWIRES

Couple new laaasers(in my best Dr. Evil voice)

Blew the customers mind on the latest kitchen reno when I laid out the boxes with the cross line laser. The boyfriend thought I was the cabinet guy. :laughing: 

Talk about efficiency.


----------



## Pete m.

AllWIRES said:


> Does it cut 1" emt?



Posted by tjb: *"Cuts deep strut with no problem"*

I'm gonna assume it does.

Pete


----------



## AllWIRES

Pete m. said:


> Posted by tjb: "Cuts deep strut with no problem" I'm gonna assume it does. Pete


Missed that :laughing:


----------



## Ts103

AllWIRES said:


> Does it cut 1" emt?


 cut 1 1/2 EMT all day today. That's about the biggest you can cut with it.


----------



## AllWIRES

I'm looking into picking up a bandsaw and I'm on the fence about starting into m12,m18 or just getting the corded version. I'm leaning towards the cord.


----------



## tjb

AllWIRES said:


> Does it cut 1" emt?


M12 subcompact bandsaw has a 1 5/8" mouth, so it will cut deep strut and up to 1 1/2" emt.


----------



## tjb

If you cut a lot of strut or bundles of rod, get corded. If you just run pipe all day long (like 3/4), the m12 is sufficient. Buy both, leave the corded in the van most of the time.


----------



## AllWIRES

Just ordered the compact corded.


----------



## samc

Latest toys:
Knipex angled diagonal cutters
G10 coast
And yet another klein keystone 1/2" flat. Might try something else next time around


----------



## gotshokd666

AllWIRES said:


> Couple new laaasers(in my best Dr. Evil voice)
> 
> Blew the customers mind on the latest kitchen reno when I laid out the boxes with the cross line laser. The boyfriend thought I was the cabinet guy. :laughing:
> 
> Talk about efficiency.


How's the line laser? I've been eyeing the same one...


----------



## sarness

After 15 years and almost 200k miles in my '97 express, I got myself something else, 









Funny thing is, floor is almost covered, and there's still stuff left in my old van!


----------



## AllWIRES

gotshokd666 said:


> How's the line laser? I've been eyeing the same one...


Sweet. Almost wish I would've got the next level up with the additional points.


----------



## Black Dog

AllWIRES said:


> New tumbler the wife got me.
> 
> I'm a grown child.


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I would love a cheap line laser that I could also use for a plumb bob


----------



## newcastle

Just got them. Replacing my Felos. Don't be rough on me for going un-American again, Voltage Hazard, but myself being German,I had to give them some support.at least they weren't cheap.and most of the junk in my tool bag is klein anyways.


----------



## chewy

newcastle said:


> View attachment 38911
> 
> 
> Just got them. Replacing my Felos. Don't be rough on me for going un-American again, Voltage Hazard, but myself being German,I had to give them some support.at least they weren't cheap.and most of the junk in my tool bag is klein anyways.


Just curious why you didnt get the insulated ones, or at least a selection, theyre about the same price.


----------



## newcastle

chewy said:


> Just curious why you didnt get the insulated ones, or at least a selection, theyre about the same price.


These are the ones with the hex shank which is the heavy duty version, I wanted them really bad as my all rounders/beaters and I think with the insulated shaft I would tend to be easier on them in order to spare the blades and insulation.i was looking at the slimline insulated ones to get them as well but the total price for the 2 sets looked kinda scary


----------



## newcastle

Oh crap,just looked at that picture again and realized that the two of the flat ones came with the round instead of the hex shaft,what the heck did I get there#%#*
Oh well there comes your selection


----------



## Grou77

If there was one tool that every electrician should buy what would it be ?(exept the all day used tools like pliers and cutter .....)


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


----------



## Expediter

Grou77 said:


> If there was one tool that every electrician should buy what would it be ?(exept the all day used tools like pliers and cutter .....)
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


 A locknut tightener. If for nothing than to shut up the inspector when he tells you that a screwdriver isn't made for tightening locknuts. :whistling2:


----------



## AllWIRES

My brake out m12 tool.  Mspector

Could have went m12 for the band saw, but I wanted the corded first.

I'm sure this m12 purchase is going to snowball :laughing:


----------



## newcastle

Bought the new 6" Klein tools Robbie driver bit this morning.i don't know,not impressed at all.the screws just wouldn't stay on the tip,once you get them in the wood/plywood,whatever it grips ok I guess,but the tip for itself seems to loose to me.not as horrible as the milwaukee shockwave bit I bought once thou


----------



## mobiledynamics

Canadian buying a USA robbie....

I'm located north of the border and my robbie bits including my robbie screwdrivers are ALL canadian made , as the real robbies made in Canada are the ones to get for square drives..


----------



## newcastle

mobiledynamics said:


> Canadian buying a USA robbie.... I'm located north of the border and my robbie bits including my robbie screwdrivers are ALL canadian made , as the real robbies made in Canada are the ones to get for square drives..


Good for you.did you get yourself a 12v brushless Picquic impact already? 
Just kidding, where are you getting your Canadian bits from?


----------



## kawimudslinger

newcastle said:


> Good for you.did you get yourself a 12v brushless Picquic impact already?
> Just kidding, where are you getting your Canadian bits from?


the Rack-a-tier robertson bits are not bad


----------



## newcastle

kawimudslinger said:


> the Rack-a-tier robertson bits are not bad


That's what I normally have.but they're not Canadian,are they?


----------



## That_Dude

kawimudslinger said:


> the Rack-a-tier robertson bits are not bad


Just don't get that "Lock-hard" bit. It's useless and breaks quickly enough. :whistling2:


----------



## Hmacanada

It's not the bits that are the problem it's the bulk packs of electipro screws.
I don't think any bit fits them properly!!



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## BlackHowling

Hmacanada said:


> It's not the bits that are the problem it's the bulk packs of electipro screws. I don't think any bit fits them properly!! Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Could not agree more with this statement


----------



## chewy

Gratis from the supply house, NWS cable cutters/strippers

These are very nice for ring cutting data cable.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Hmacanada said:


> It's not the bits that are the problem it's the bulk packs of electipro screws. I don't think any bit fits them properly!! Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Those Electripro screws are universal, not Robertson, that's why. You can use a 3mm flat, #2 Philips or a Robertson. And they will all be just as $hitty!


----------



## Dr. Evil

Theres a difference between square drive (American) and Robertson. Robertson have a slight taper to the tip which is why the screws dont fit that well.


----------



## Hmacanada

Wpgshocker said:


> Those Electripro screws are universal, not Robertson, that's why. You can use a 3mm flat, #2 Philips or a Robertson. And they will all be just as $hitty!










These are what I'm referring to .
Look like Robertson to me.
Not to universal 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Wpgshocker

Hmacanada said:


> These are what I'm referring to . Look like Robertson to me. Not to universal Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


LOL

DUDE, I WAS JOKING. 

those screws are $hit, they work just as well If you tried to use a Philips. I have tried the #8 #10 Robbie's and they just don't fit on the bits well. The self tappers are an even bigger joke.


----------



## Hmacanada

Wpgshocker said:


> LOL
> 
> DUDE, I WAS JOKING.
> 
> those screws are $hit, they work just as well If you tried to use a Philips. I have tried the #8 #10 Robbie's and they just don't fit on the bits well. The self tappers are an even bigger joke.



Sorry ,, a little slow on the up take I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Smid

I couldn't resist. This bag is actually pretty nice compared to the first batch. A little taller and the pockets are bigger. The only downside is I lost it a few times on the job today..... lol


----------



## Rochsolid

Hmacanada said:


> View attachment 38989
> 
> These are what I'm referring to .
> Look like Robertson to me.
> Not to universal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


my Wera bits are the ONLY ones ive come across so far that actually hokd tye screw onto the bit. I love these wera bits!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## newcastle

Rochsolid said:


> my Wera bits are the ONLY ones ive come across so far that actually hokd tye screw onto the bit. I love these wera bits! Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


You mean their driver bits?


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Smid said:


> I couldn't resist. This bag is actually pretty nice compared to the first batch. A little taller and the pockets are bigger. The only downside is I lost it a few times on the job today..... lol


Got any inside shots?


----------



## Rochsolid

newcastle said:


> You mean their driver bits?


these guys here. I love em. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## newcastle

Rochsolid said:


> these guys here. I love em. Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


 Oh their impactor bit or whatever it's called.wonder if they make them in 6"


----------



## Smid

mdnitedrftr said:


> Got any inside shots?


Yeah I'll get some later today


----------



## Smid

mdnitedrftr said:


> Got any inside shots?




The left open pocket at the bottom is big enough to fit my klein clamp meter with the case in it. Also with the first one, I couldn't put my long screw drivers in the top slot because it wouldn't close which is not a problem with this one. And my hacksaw will fit in here the days I carry it. 

Here's a view of the front pockets. The top on is hard cased so you could put a phone or something in it and not worry about it breaking.


----------



## That_Dude

Smid said:


> The left open pocket at the bottom is big enough to fit my klein clamp meter with the case in it. Also with the first one, I couldn't put my long screw drivers in the top slot because it wouldn't close which is not a problem with this one. And my hacksaw will fit in here the days I carry it.
> 
> Here's a view of the front pockets. The top on is hard cased so you could put a phone or something in it and not worry about it breaking.


Where'd you get it? Link? 'Cause I can't seem to find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

That_Dude said:


> Where'd you get it? Link? 'Cause I can't seem to find it. :thumbsup:


Who makes It?


----------



## newcastle

Bought it today,gonna throw the heck out of it with my brothers in law right away


----------



## Smid

That_Dude said:


> Where'd you get it? Link? 'Cause I can't seem to find it. :thumbsup:



I got it from my supply house for 107.99$ including tax. 
http://www.fdlawrence.com
You could look up the branch closest to you. Ask for the sales dept they would probably ship it.


----------



## Smid

Black Dog said:


> Who makes It?


Klein


----------



## Wirenuting

After 25 years or so my Diamond brand adjustable wrench finally wore out. 
New 6" Crescent should last till I retire.


----------



## Hmacanada

Smid said:


> The left open pocket at the bottom is big enough to fit my klein clamp meter with the case in it. Also with the first one, I couldn't put my long screw drivers in the top slot because it wouldn't close which is not a problem with this one. And my hacksaw will fit in here the days I carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a view of the front pockets. The top on is hard cased so you could put a phone or something in it and not worry about it breaking.



Is that the first time you opened it?
Those tools look like they have never been used!! 😀


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Smid

Hmacanada said:


> Is that the first time you opened it?
> Those tools look like they have never been used!! 😀
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Their only a year or so old with the exception of the Kleins haha but I also clean them regularly. :laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker

Smid said:


> The left open pocket at the bottom is big enough to fit my klein clamp meter with the case in it. Also with the first one, I couldn't put my long screw drivers in the top slot because it wouldn't close which is not a problem with this one. And my hacksaw will fit in here the days I carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a view of the front pockets. The top on is hard cased so you could put a phone or something in it and not worry about it breaking.



Can you post pics of the front pockets, especially the large one. I hated the useless pouch on my old style Klein 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Smid

Wpgshocker said:


> Can you post pics of the front pockets, especially the large one. I hated the useless pouch on my old style Klein
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


The bottom one is the front hard pouch. I'll get a picture of the other pocket tomorrow when I get to work


----------



## Wpgshocker

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gguadagno1

What is that bag called? Any model number? 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Smid

Wpgshocker said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com




This is how wide it opens at the top. I could get my milwaukee m18 impact in there and some gloves but not much else


----------



## Smid

gguadagno1 said:


> What is that bag called? Any model number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


http://products.kleintools.com/Tool Bags/Tradesman Pro Organizers/55421BP14.html

This is the non camo one. I couldn't find a product number on the camo one but klein only makes one camo backpack so your supply house should be able to figure out for you


----------



## Wpgshocker

Smid said:


> This is how wide it opens at the top. I could get my milwaukee m18 impact in there and some gloves but not much else



That's perfect, the only complaint I had about the old one was the useless pocket on the front. The new one looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gguadagno1

Thankkk youu


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## drsparky

Picked up a Dan Wesson .44 Mag today.


----------



## Hmacanada

Need a back up bill collector do ya?
Nice


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES

Client in da hooouse! :thumbsup:


----------



## daks

drsparky said:


> Picked up a Dan Wesson .44 Mag today.


 Bet that is quicker than a Hole-Hawg. 

Do you use wadcutters for 14-2, and hollowpoints for the stove wire runs?


----------



## Ink&Brass

Scored big on a brand new Fluke 233 today on Kijiji. Some electronics guy won it at a work raffle, it didn't suit his needs. Only paid $250!


----------



## zwodubber

Can't pass on some of the end of season deals...


----------



## newcastle

zwodubber said:


> Can't pass on some of the end of season deals...


Are you kidding me??before you posted your fancy yamaha deals I was going to post some stupid screwdrivers I bought.no I'm not gonna do now.its just to embarrassing


----------



## zwodubber

newcastle said:


> Are you kidding me??before you posted your fancy yamaha deals I was going to post some stupid screwdrivers I bought.no I'm not gonna do now.its just to embarrassing



Trust me, I've posted way more pics of screwdrivers in this thread than Yamahas...

Post em up!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## samc

Small one but hole she works well.


----------



## Smid

zwodubber said:


> Can't pass on some of the end of season deals...


That exhaust looks loud lol


----------



## Pault

A few new toys....

These will go well with the rest of the family.


----------



## chewy

Pault said:


> A few new toys....
> 
> These will go well with the rest of the family.


I have those cutters, theyre nice.


----------



## RyeGuyCarby

Let me know how the Knipex knife works out for you, i've been eyeing one pretty hard the last few weeks


----------



## Pault

I've used one before and that is what prompted me to buy one. Strips cable so easily.


----------



## Rochsolid

I've got the knipex knife. Mine is a different blade. Great skinning knife! I love mine. I've got this one. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## travis13

Are they easy to sharpen?


----------



## Rochsolid

travis13 said:


> Are they easy to sharpen?


I've yet to sharpen mine, I also prefer a slightly dull blade for skinning, just my preferance

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## wcord

The other day I saw the Milwaukee linesmen pliers.
look interesting, not heavy and not a bad handle. Any one tried them ?


----------



## thoenew

I've tried them, I wouldn't go back to them.


----------



## nbb

wcord said:


> The other day I saw the Milwaukee linesmen pliers.
> look interesting, not heavy and not a bad handle. Any one tried them ?


Love all my Milwaukee power tools, but I have had a hard time getting into their handtool line. Not sure who they bought out to throw their name on stuff, but I have had good luck with my Klein JMans and will buy another if mine ever wear out.


----------



## aftershockews

I got these and they work well.


----------



## Sparky208

wcord said:


> The other day I saw the Milwaukee linesmen pliers. look interesting, not heavy and not a bad handle. Any one tried them ?


One of my helpers has the side cutters and they suck I would never buy them my Klien Jman work so much better


----------



## Chase13

wcord said:


> The other day I saw the Milwaukee linesmen pliers.
> look interesting, not heavy and not a bad handle. Any one tried them ?


One of my fellow apprentices had them on the solar field I worked on and they fit in my hand oddly compared to my knipex ones


----------



## the-apprentice

zwodubber said:


> Can't pass on some of the end of season deals...


verrrrry nice


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## newcastle

Ty the electric guy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Nice,what model-nr. is that?
Are you actually able to move that horizontal line lets say 12" from the ceiling down and just keep that line all across the room under the ceiling but having the laser just sitting somewhere on the table?
Does it make sense at all or is that just gibberish?


----------



## Ty the electric guy

newcastle said:


> Nice,what model-nr. is that?
> Are you actually able to move that horizontal line lets say 12" from the ceiling down and just keep that line all across the room under the ceiling but having the laser just sitting somewhere on the table?
> Does it make sense at all or is that just gibberish?



Dw088. No you can't. You need to move the laser to whatever height you need your horizontal line at. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Shock-Therapy

It would be nice to shoot a level line at any given spot wouldnt it?!


----------



## newcastle

Shock-Therapy said:


> It would be nice to shoot a level line at any given spot wouldnt it?!


You bet, that would've sold me


----------



## daveEM

Ty the electric guy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Just got one myself. Real nice for sure.


----------



## Jhellwig

aftershockews said:


> I got these and they work well.


I have their other style of strippers. It is OK. I am not crazy about it though. I more bought it to see if it would last longer than my Klein strippers.

I do like Milwaukee's 10 in one though. I might try more of there screwdrivers.


----------



## Hmacanada

Just bought this turn table for spooling off gas pipe.
I got 5000' of it to install , so needed a better way to handle the 500' rolls of 2".
Had to cut 16" off all the way around, it was 12' wide now 9'.







Built a guide for centre to keep rolls centre.

Oh , and I suck as a welder!!!
Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada




----------



## sbrn33

daveEM said:


> Just got one myself. Real nice for sure.


These are on sale for $99 right now. Is it worth it?


----------



## btharmy

sbrn33 said:


> These are on sale for $99 right now. Is it worth it?


The Dewalt lasers? Where?


----------



## tjb

New toy, DeWalt corded/cordless vacuum and two 5ah batteries. Nice!


----------



## zac

Need a picture! I like that Dewalt s come with corded/cordless version.


----------



## michoi

18 Volt Bosch recip saw and corded grinder :thumbup:








Master craft tap and die set went on sale for 35 bucks, I couldn't resist.








Any other Bosch fanatics?


----------



## oldtimer

michoi said:


> 18 Volt Bosch recip saw and corded grinder :thumbup:
> View attachment 39479
> 
> 
> Master craft tap and die set went on sale for 35 bucks, I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 39480
> 
> 
> Any other Bosch fanatics?






(Master craft tap and die set went on sale for 35 bucks, I couldn't resist).







You will have it for the next fifty years .


And then you may have used it twice ! :whistling2:



Want some advice from an oldtimer..... just buy what you need , not what looks pretty and is on sale !


----------



## michoi

oldtimer said:


> (Master craft tap and die set went on sale for 35 bucks, I couldn't resist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have it for the next fifty years .
> 
> 
> And then you may have used it twice ! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Want some advice from an oldtimer..... just buy what you need , not what looks pretty and is on sale !


I know I won't use it often in the electrical field but I've already used it for a small engine project I was working on.


----------



## Hmacanada

michoi said:


> I know I won't use it often in the electrical field but I've already used it for a small engine project I was working on.



You can ever have to many tools IMO.
You only need It once to justify it being handy to have!!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Grogan14

The UPS guy's been here a couple times this week:


----------



## Jhellwig

Older greenlee site rite bender. Saved it from the scrap dumpster. Ordered a handle from Amazon for 25 bucks. Looks like it hasnt had much use.

Didn't need another 1/2 inch bender but I like old benders. I would like this more if it had a round bottom on the hook.


----------



## ponyboy

Jhellwig said:


> http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/jhellwig1983/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20141018_135527928.jpg.html Older greenlee site rite bender. Saved it from the scrap dumpster. Ordered a handle from Amazon for 25 bucks. Looks like it hasnt had much use. Didn't need another 1/2 inch bender but I like old benders. I would like this more if it had a round bottom on the hook.


That's a light bulb bra


----------



## Jhellwig

ponyboy said:


> That's a light bulb bra


Photobucket was being dumb. I fixed it.


----------



## nbb

Hmacanada said:


> You can ever have to many tools IMO.
> You only need It once to justify it being handy to have!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


True, and cutting threads is not something that can be improvised with any tool, making a tap and die set a lifesaver when needed.


----------



## daks

Always hear/read about you guys raving about Knipex, I got a pair of the linesman pliers and really liked them.

So I thought I'd try the 10" sidecutters and the 10" Cobra.


----------



## aftershockews

michoi said:


> 18 Volt Bosch recip saw and corded grinder :thumbup:
> View attachment 39479
> 
> 
> Master craft tap and die set went on sale for 35 bucks, I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 39480
> 
> 
> Any other Bosch fanatics?


I have the receip saw and a cordless hammer drill. I also have the corded hammer drill, but I ruined the clutch me thinks.


----------



## Black Dog

Grogan14 said:


> The UPS guy's been here a couple times this week:


What's the stock number for that light?


----------



## michoi

aftershockews said:


> I have the receip saw and a cordless hammer drill. I also have the corded hammer drill, but I ruined the clutch me thinks.


Bosch seems to have finicky chucks.


----------



## Grogan14

Black Dog said:


> What's the stock number for that light?


Model 2363-20


----------



## kleidealee

daks said:


> Always hear/read about you guys raving about Knipex, I got a pair of the linesman pliers and really liked them.
> 
> So I thought I'd try the 10" sidecutters and the 10" Cobra.
> 
> View attachment 39578


 Have you tightened any 1" or 3/4" EMT couplings/connectors with those Cobra pliers?

Just wondering if there is a marginal difference between them and the usual Channellock or Klein pair of pliers...


----------



## sburton224

I use Cobras daily and can tell you, once you try Knipex cobras you won't go back to tongue and groove type pliers...nothing against Channelock, they make quality tools but the Cobras are much more efficient. I really like the quick set model...push the button to open and just squeeze to close.


----------



## modified electric

I love my cobras I got my first pair two months or so ago now I have three


----------



## kleidealee

modified electric said:


> I love my cobras I got my first pair two months or so ago now I have three


 Where did you pick them up at? Online??


----------



## daks

kleidealee said:


> Have you tightened any 1" or 3/4" EMT couplings/connectors with those Cobra pliers?
> 
> Just wondering if there is a marginal difference between them and the usual Channellock or Klein pair of pliers...


 I like them better than my Channellock and Stanly pump pliers so far. Seem to grip better with less effort. I was using them with some 3/4" rigid. Quicker to set them to the "sweet spot" to get the most grip out of your hand. My Stanly's were given to a co-op student after about an hour of using these.  Channellock's are still pretty new but I may still grab another pair of Cobras. 

Only thing is, I wish they had slightly thicker handles. 

The Knipex cutters are quite good also, lol, I chopped up about 2' of 14/2NMD, 1' of 10/2NMD and 2' of 12/2 BX comparing them against my Klein blue handle *****. 14/2 and 12/2 I could not tell a difference, the 10/2 went to the Kleins because they drop completly open with no effort, the Knipix only "drop" open 3/4 of the way and still need a nudge (to be fair they are not broken in yet) effort to cut was the same. 
12/2 BX (AC90) went to the Knipex, single cut through with less effort than the Kleins which I needed a second squeeze to accomplish the cuts.
Cut some 3" #8 woodscrews, the Knipex won in that regard with a lot less effort (the longer handle really showed it's advantage here). No visible damage to either blade from cutting the screw. 

Dug out my Milwaukee side cutters. They made the other two look like laser cutters. Almost shot my sphincter across the room trying to cut that screw with those things. I'll just keep those for residential demolitions or to loan out (LOL) if they get blown out from a live wire, they would probably make better strippers and would be the only time I'd smile when I fried my *****.


----------



## zwodubber

Got a used set of insulated cementex tools. 71 pieces and there are about 4 showing yellow through the orange so they're shot but i can deal with it.


----------



## gnuuser

Hmacanada said:


> You can ever have to many tools IMO.
> You only need It once to justify it being handy to have!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


yeah i get the cheapies a lot for the twits to steal or to throw at them:laughing:


----------



## JF_Sawyer

I just picked some Gearwrench ratcheting wrenches. These are reversible. I thought about getting the flex style but these were about half the price so I compromised. They should work well for my needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John

zwodubber said:


> Got a used set of insulated cementex tools. 71 pieces...


 Oooooweee. If you don't mind me asking, how good was that deal?


----------



## Monkeyboy

JF_Sawyer said:


> I just picked some Gearwrench ratcheting wrenches. These are reversible. I thought about getting the flex style but these were about half the price so I compromised. They should work well for my needs. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great ; I have sae & metric.


----------



## Jhellwig

JF_Sawyer said:


> I just picked some Gearwrench ratcheting wrenches. These are reversible. I thought about getting the flex style but these were about half the price so I compromised. They should work well for my needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do anything other than residential get a set of metrics also. So much stuff is metric anymore.

The ratchet wrenches are nice but you always need to have a regular set also. There are several places ratchet wrenches won't fit.


----------



## JF_Sawyer

Thanks Jhellwig. I do have an SAE regular set. I'm going to purchase a non ratcheting Metric set as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

JF_Sawyer said:


> Thanks Jhellwig. I do have an SAE regular set. I'm going to purchase a non ratcheting Metric set as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you get a full set. Some sets don't include the ones that are close to standard sizes but some of the bolts that size don't like the standard wrench.


----------



## tjb

Love my Gearwrenches! Gift from my brother when they were on sale at his store.


----------



## wyork

Got a set of 10 sae and 10 metric on sale from Sears for 38.50. Love them. Keep an eye on this site, they have a bunch of useless stuff on there most of the time, every now and then you can snag a great deal on quality tools.
http://slickdeals.net/f/7256866-20-...ratcheting-wrench-set-38-50-free-store-pickup


----------



## JF_Sawyer

Seems like a good deal. They often put up Sears deals. I purchase sae/metric nut driver set last week for $20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleidealee




----------



## kleidealee

8 AWG - 4/0 crimper from Greenlee.


----------



## kleidealee

Greenlee's new ratcheting insulation stripper. I picked up the THHN bushing kit.


----------



## kleidealee

Ratchet tool and bushings....


----------



## Black Dog

kleidealee said:


>


Nice chops...:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

Black Dog said:


> What's the stock number for that light?


Got one, I will be buying more of these.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## nbb

Grogan14 said:


>


So jealous, I have the plain one and it is not that bad (even snapped a wheel stud off a Pontiac) but I want to be snapping fasteners instantly like my 1/4" hex Fuel does to tapcons...


----------



## Skipintime




----------



## zac

Skipintime said:


> View attachment 40330


They look nice and very versatile. 
I however will not use anything that is conductive.


----------



## Skipintime

zac said:


> They look nice and very versatile. I however will not use anything that is conductive.


Agree! I only use it when not listening to classical! Whistling!


----------



## ND80

View attachment 40330


Ack Aluminium 

Run away.


----------



## Grogan14

nbb said:


> So jealous, I have the plain one and it is not that bad (even snapped a wheel stud off a Pontiac) but I want to be snapping fasteners instantly like my 1/4" hex Fuel does to tapcons...


I was playing with it last night, and it's got a crazy amount of torque. A little unwieldy, but I've already got the M18 Fuel 3/8" compact wrench, which will get a lot done itself.


----------



## Wpgshocker

I got the deal of the week! 
$299...









Picked up this too $25, quite nice, very well made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## JoeKP

I bough another m12 impact and drill kit w free big battery. I'm loving m12 more and more!


----------



## Nickpop86

New to the forum, starting my apprenticeship on monday, got some
Tools to get me started
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http://feed1115.photobucket.com/albums/k551/nickpuopolo/feed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k551/nickpuopolo/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="nickpuopolo's album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## Nickpop86




----------



## Black Dog

Nickpop86 said:


> New to the forum, starting my apprenticeship on monday, got some
> Tools to get me started


Welcome to the Electrical Trade, Good luck, your hard work will pay off big inside of the next ten years.................:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy

My Dewalt Tstak cases arrived today. The pic includes the new 12v kit I bought on CL.


----------



## Mich drew

That Dewalt 12 volt max set is nice. The impact is lightweight,yet powerful, and the flashlight lasts along time and is super bright.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Swung by the Veto Pro Pac company store today and picked up a MC, MB2, and CT-XL. God I love their stuff!


----------



## Year_Zero

*New fluke*

We went to the shop today to pick up our Christmas gifts. I had figured it would be something like a Klein bottle opener or some BS... NOPE! Brand new Fluke T-5's for everybody! It's got that new meter smell.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

Year_Zero said:


> We went to the shop today to pick up our Christmas gifts. I had figured it would be something like a Klein bottle opener or some BS... NOPE! Brand new Fluke T-5's for everybody! It's got that new meter smell.


I love my Klein bottle opener!!

But, a T-5 is a way better gift.


----------



## Black Dog

Year_Zero said:


> We went to the shop today to pick up our Christmas gifts. I had figured it would be something like a Klein bottle opener or some BS... NOPE! Brand new Fluke T-5's for everybody! It's got that new meter smell.


Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## michoi

Year_Zero said:


> We went to the shop today to pick up our Christmas gifts. I had figured it would be something like a Klein bottle opener or some BS... NOPE! Brand new Fluke T-5's for everybody! It's got that new meter smell.


I got the exact same thing!


----------



## newcastle




----------



## Grogan14




----------



## Wpgshocker

Grogan14 said:


>



I just picked one up too! $169 at Home Depot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK

Bunch of Carhartt clothes too!


----------



## theJcK

And girlfriend just gave this to me.. looks like a warm new year!!!


----------



## Black Dog

theJcK said:


> And girlfriend just gave this to me.. looks like a warm new year!!!



Nice, you must report back on that...:thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando

Black Dog said:


> Nice, you must report back on that...:thumbup:


I friggin love my heated jacket. Its an awesome soft shell jacket that happens to also have electric heat. I really cant say enough good things about it.


----------



## Phadden1980

I got a klein Tradesman Pro Organizer Rolling Tool Bag. I got two pairs of the knipex cobra Pliers in chrome plated and a fluke pen tester. It was a good Christmas.


----------



## ponyboy

I received zero tools or work related gifts and that is exactly the way I like it.


----------



## Phadden1980

ponyboy said:


> I received zero tools or work related gifts and that is exactly the way I like it.


I know what you mean. Only reason I'm so happy with mine is my wife let me buy them and she wrapped them. I wasn't disappointed..... Lol


----------



## daks

theJcK said:


> And girlfriend just gave this to me.. looks like a warm new year!!!


 So the wife got you the heated jacket and the girlfriend got you the heated hoodie?

Yep, warm new year all right... :whistling2:


----------



## zac

ponyboy said:


> I received zero tools or work related gifts and that is exactly the way I like it.


Because you have problems!


----------



## Chase13

New pouch from my girl for Christmas! Can't wait to use it


----------



## Canter

My new tool to keep all of my tools dry! Coming next year. :thumbsup:









image


----------



## modified electric

Fluke 1507


----------



## NacBooster29

Any reviews of the m12 heated jackets? I'm planning on ordering a high visibility one. Wanted to hear actual feedback...


----------



## modified electric

I had a high viz m12 jacket I loved it when everybody was layering up all I needed was a shirt and the jacket and was good. I also have a camo one I use for hunting


----------



## NacBooster29

I ordered the high vis one yesterday! I'm psyched to not have to wear a vest over my regular jacket! Tommorow is supposed to be a low of -3 f . Hopefully were not outside much tommorow.


----------



## coolright

nacBooster29 I have had my jacket for about 3 year now (1st generation) and have liked it from the being. I work in Worcester so feel your pain today. Had to work on a roof top unit morning. Turned jacket on was nice and warm the whole time I was outside. Temp outside at that time was -2.


----------



## Monkeyboy

modified electric said:


> Fluke 1507


Hey, I just got one of those. They are sweet.


----------



## derekwalls

NacBooster29 said:


> Any reviews of the m12 heated jackets? I'm planning on ordering a high visibility one. Wanted to hear actual feedback...


I've got the hi-vis m12 and it does everything I expected it to do. It has elements in the front and back. It's not super hot on bone chilling days but it's definitely noticeable. It's really relaxing on milder cold days like 32F or so. The only drawback is you have to clean it by hand due to the elements and also the batteries run down within a few hours. No big deal though. I can deal with that, if it get's to be a problem I'd gladly buy a new one.


----------



## p.imbeault

Started my second job when I am home from the mine (2weeks in 2 weeks out) working for a local EC doing mostly commercial last week. Bought a new tool pouch and some new tools.


----------



## newcastle

p.imbeault said:


> Started my second job when I am home from the mine (2weeks in 2 weeks out) working for a local EC doing mostly commercial last week. Bought a new tool pouch and some new tools.


 Nice kit.weeks in weeks outs sounds like camp job,where are you travelling to?


----------



## p.imbeault

I work at a mine site a couple hundred km north of Yellowknife NT (Living in Yellowknife). I just made a career change 3 months ago from working as a miner underground to working in the process plant as a first year apprentice.


----------



## LARMGUY

Canter said:


> My new tool to keep all of my tools dry! Coming next year. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


Canvas top?


----------



## LARMGUY

*Irwin Vise-Grip Max Leverage*










$35
But they are a cutting machine! I have cut screws and small bolts with the hardened cutters. One handed! I will throw away all my other side cutters.


----------



## sburton224

They definitely get the job done and have a good feel to them. They are rebranded NWS.


----------



## LARMGUY

sburton224 said:


> They definitely get the job done and have a good feel to them. They are rebranded NWS.


Hey, as long as they aren't Chinese. :thumbup:

I saw the Made in Germany on them but didn't know they were rebranded.


----------



## tates1882

LARMGUY said:


> Hey, as long as they aren't Chinese. :thumbup:
> 
> I saw the Made in Germany on them but didn't know they were rebranded.


I like them also but my only complaint is to get them to open wide enough to cut 12/2 mc I have to let go of one of the handles.


----------



## Bst

ponyboy said:


> I received zero tools or work related gifts and that is exactly the way I like it.


Stay gold Ponyboy! Stay gold


----------



## heavysparky

LARMGUY said:


> *Irwin Vise-Grip Max Leverage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $35
> But they are a cutting machine! I have cut screws and small bolts with the hardened cutters. One handed! I will throw away all my other side cutters.


Those look swettttttt. It seems Irwin is stepping up in the tool world. But than again I lobe there grove type pilers


----------



## sburton224

The new linemans are really nice also...NWS didn't produce any actual linesmans in their lineup, just combination pliers. I like these as much as my Knipex.


----------



## sburton224

By the way Amazon is doing a 20% off promotion on Irwin tools. Makes the prices much easier to swallow.


----------



## Skipintime




----------



## btharmy

Every time I loan out a perfectly good pair of pliers, this is what I get back.


----------



## oldtimer

btharmy said:


> View attachment 44473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I loan out a perfectly good pair of pliers, this is what I get back.




That'll larn ya !! :jester: 




I am told Newfies say that ! 

Is it true ???


----------



## That_Dude

Year_Zero said:


> We went to the shop today to pick up our Christmas gifts. I had figured it would be something like a Klein bottle opener or some BS... NOPE! Brand new Fluke T-5's for everybody! It's got that new meter smell.


Crown Vic ftw.


----------



## Black Dog

btharmy said:


> View attachment 44473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I loan out a perfectly good pair of pliers, this is what I get back.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY

btharmy said:


> View attachment 44473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I loan out a perfectly good pair of pliers, this is what I get back.


Those needle nose look like dad's old tooth pullin pliers. Ouch!


----------



## newcastle

I'll give it a try tomorrow, like that compact size,you can just throw it in the toolbag and done, no need to carry an extra armload.but it's obviously not a boom box


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> View attachment 45689
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try tomorrow, like that compact size,you can just throw it in the toolbag and done, no need to carry an extra armload.but it's obviously not a boom box


Nice toy with good sound as well:thumbup:


----------



## newcastle

Black Dog said:


> Nice toy with good sound as well:thumbup:


Ya well I just hope It gives enough volume and reception,most of the time out reception sucks.I didn't wanna go with a big ass bass box but I still wanna hear something,anyhow I try it out if not, I got the receipt I guess


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> Ya well I just hope It gives enough volume and reception,most of the time out reception sucks.I didn't wanna go with a big ass bass box but I still wanna hear something,anyhow I try it out if not, I got the receipt I guess


The reception is great plus you can hook up your device and listen to any radio station you wish...:thumbup:


----------



## newcastle

Black Dog said:


> The reception is great plus you can hook up your device and listen to any radio station you wish...:thumbup:


True that, sir, true that


----------



## Jlarson

New road box for the back of the truck.


----------



## bduerler

Here is my new stuff


----------



## Wpgshocker

Very impressed with this little bugger!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## local134gt

Wpgshocker said:


> Very impressed with this little bugger!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is it? What's the part #?


----------



## Wpgshocker

2592-20

M12 Bluetooth speaker, 25 hour playback with XC 4.0.
2.1 A usb charger built in, aux line in too. Sounds great, very good for such a small speaker. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grou77

my new toys just arrived hell yeahh


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> Here is my new stuff


What, no more Ideal?


----------



## newcastle

I don't know,somehow I start liking their hand tools more and more.i mean I always had a stanley fat max tape,it's the best and cheapest considering the quality on the market, but that nylon textured blade and the super sturdy casing they convinced me,will try one of them out tomorrow


----------



## daveEM

^^ Have the 16 footer. Really like it


----------



## theJcK

newcastle said:


> View attachment 46473
> 
> 
> I don't know,somehow I start liking their hand tools more and more.i mean I always had a stanley fat max tape,it's the best and cheapest considering the quality on the market, but that nylon textured blade and the super sturdy casing they convinced me,will try one of them out tomorrow


Bossman gave us for Xmas.. my carpenter cousin talked me out of the 16' but I carry the 25' now. Great features but the architect scale on bottom is a novelty at best but still cool idea. The heated jackets are bomb though IMO. Strippers are super sharp but I got the plastic lock ones.. which broke couple months out.. still need to inquire on replacement.


----------



## newcastle

theJcK said:


> Bossman gave us for Xmas.. my carpenter cousin talked me out of the 16' but I carry the 25' now. Great features but the architect scale on bottom is a novelty at best but still cool idea. The heated jackets are bomb though IMO. Strippers are super sharp but I got the plastic lock ones.. which broke couple months out.. still need to inquire on replacement.


The 16' is all I use now.also have the strippers with the metal lock, like them more then the klein curved ones


----------



## Ink&Brass

Occidental 9596's came in the mail today. With my 38 inch waist I can easily fit on a drill holster.


----------



## btharmy

Nice looking stuff there "Ink". Just don't fill it to the point that your hips resent you for it. Get some suspenders at the very least.


----------



## Ink&Brass

btharmy said:


> Nice looking stuff there "Ink". Just don't fill it to the point that your hips resent you for it. Get some suspenders at the very least.


Wouldn't think of rolling without a pair, I slapped my Kuny's suspenders on after taking these.


----------



## Monkeyboy

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/cordless-tools/milwaukee-m18-fuel-hole-hawg_o.aspx
Wow, that thing is nice & can be used one-handed.


----------



## btharmy

Ink&Brass said:


> Wouldn't think of rolling without a pair, I slapped my Kuny's suspenders on after taking these.


Now, get to work so you can pay for them babys. $$$$ EEEK $$$$


----------



## nopman

These are a nice while I had a broken hand.


----------



## Big Pickles

Beer is nice even with a normal hand...


----------



## 99cents

newcastle said:


> View attachment 45689
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try tomorrow, like that compact size,you can just throw it in the toolbag and done, no need to carry an extra armload.but it's obviously not a boom box


Don't let the size fool you. Those things sound great and they're bulletproof.


----------



## Edrick

I decided to get into doing fiber more on my own my new tool kit just came in. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Edrick said:


> I decided to get into doing fiber more on my own my new tool kit just came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a fusion splicer?


----------



## Edrick

Ty Wrapp said:


> Is that a fusion splicer?


No I wish, it's cornings Unicam termination kit. 

http://www.corning.com/opcomm/unicam/


----------



## Edrick

Also arrived today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Edrick said:


> No I wish, it's cornings Unicam termination kit.
> 
> http://www.corning.com/opcomm/unicam/


I worked on fiber 15-20 years ago. I used Fiberlocks exclusively. I do remember seeing the UniCams being phased in, but I left the fiber crew before being able to use them.


----------



## nbb

newcastle said:


> View attachment 46473
> 
> 
> I don't know,somehow I start liking their hand tools more and more.i mean I always had a stanley fat max tape,it's the best and cheapest considering the quality on the market, but that nylon textured blade and the super sturdy casing they convinced me,will try one of them out tomorrow


I already get called a Milwaukee whore on job sites and shied away from their hand tools because I was convinced they just pulled a Porter Cable on us. (Slapping a name on junk tools)

I got a 16ft Milwaukee tape from CPO after ordering a 12v right angle drill kit for my dad. I then got a drywall saw, and it has worked pretty good.

I am out there on hand tools, as I am sick of losing bits from Klein multi-drivers. Tired of my Klein strippers dulling after a few months, so have been willing to try anything, and had good luck in Greenlee. 

Maybe I will give Milwaukee hand tools more of a try later.


----------



## newcastle

nbb said:


> I already get called a Milwaukee whore on job sites and shied away from their hand tools because I was convinced they just pulled a Porter Cable on us. (Slapping a name on junk tools) I got a 16ft Milwaukee tape from CPO after ordering a 12v right angle drill kit for my dad. I then got a drywall saw, and it has worked pretty good. I am out there on hand tools, as I am sick of losing bits from Klein multi-drivers. Tired of my Klein strippers dulling after a few months, so have been willing to try anything, and had good luck in Greenlee. Maybe I will give Milwaukee hand tools more of a try later.


My klein curve strippers couldn't handle cutting bigger sizes like #10 solid,the jaws started twistin, and eventually loosend.with the milwaukees as heavy duty as they are. all day long,you might wanna try them out.
Yeah I used to make fun of guys that are commited to a certain brand and have everything from them:coffe mug,tools and under panties, but who knows,I might become one of them one day.(but can't stand their driver bits)


----------



## samc

Bought a new Knipex linesman to replace that klein I was using. Also picked up the wera insulated drivers.


----------



## samc

To nbb and newcastle try these for a stripper. You'll thank me.


----------



## newcastle

samc said:


> To nbb and newcastle try these for a stripper. You'll thank me.


 What's that brand?rubicon?


----------



## tjb

I've been using Ideal's T-strippers for years. No, they don't unsheathe Romex. No, they don't cut 8/32 or 6/32. No, they don't lock. But they are comfy, strip great, can chew through stupid thick wires without twisting. They can strip larger than number ten if you gently score with the number ten slot first. Occasionally they will begin to bind up after a couple years, but they can be taken apart if that happens. Or else, since they're cheap, just throw them away and buy new ones. Haven't found a better pair of strippers yet.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I do agree. Ideal does make a great pair of strippers


----------



## Skipintime

Has anyone tried this pair?


----------



## michoi

Skipintime said:


> Has anyone tried this pair?


My boss has them and says they are the best strippers he's ever used.


----------



## Monkeyboy

I have them, but not used to them yet. Rack a tiers has great stuff though.


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Skipintime said:


> Has anyone tried this pair?



Their ok. I like the ideal reflex strippers more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14

Got 2 of these off of Craigs for $30 each recently. They've proven to be a godsend for me, as I work alone. Pulled 10/2 100'+ through a crawlspace this afternoon, and I can't imagine anything being easier. Hadn't seen them before someone mentioning them here on ET. Sure wish I had known about them years ago!


----------



## samc

newcastle said:


> What's that brand?rubicon?


Yeah the one in the picture if Rubicon. Other good brands are fujiya and king TTC. I don't know why companies don't make it over here (USA for me). It seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Skipintime said:


> Has anyone tried this pair?



I have had mine for 3 years, great strippers, but they twist pretty easy and loosen up quickly. If you don't mind that, they are worth every penny.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK

Grogan14 said:


> Got 2 of these off of Craigs for $30 each recently. They've proven to be a godsend for me, as I work alone. Pulled 10/2 100'+ through a crawlspace this afternoon, and I can't imagine anything being easier. Hadn't seen them before someone mentioning them here on ET. Sure wish I had known about them years ago!


Ive used such fabricate things but most suspend.. what is that thing called?..


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Skipintime said:


> Has anyone tried this pair?



Love mine! The new ones have a glow in the dark band on the grips in case you drop them in the dark.


----------



## btharmy

Grogan14 said:


> Got 2 of these off of Craigs for $30 each recently. They've proven to be a godsend for me, as I work alone. Pulled 10/2 100'+ through a crawlspace this afternoon, and I can't imagine anything being easier. Hadn't seen them before someone mentioning them here on ET. Sure wish I had known about them years ago!



I see one of those every time I log onto this forum and the add blocks half of the OP.


----------



## nbb

Ty the electric guy said:


> Their ok. I like the ideal reflex strippers more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am fanatical about replacing dull strippers. Been through 5 pairs in 4 years. Already retired my Klein curves to go back to my Ideal reflex that are over two years old. Just got SS Greenlee a few weeks ago, as even the trusty Ideals are starting to get too dull for my preference.

Was thinking of trying the Croc next, everything else I've tried from Rack-A-Tiers has been great.


----------



## theJcK

Wrong forum?!.. 
Great book btw..


----------



## RMRiggs

new toys…


----------



## RMRiggs

Picked this up used from a friend today...


----------



## Breakfasteatre

RMRiggs said:


> Picked this up used from a friend today...


its uselesss


----------



## daveEM

Is not. 

You're pissed cause you don't have one.

I have the M18 model.


----------



## heavysparky

daveEM said:


> Is not.
> 
> You're pissed cause you don't have one.
> 
> I have the M18 model.


I'm pissed to because I don't have one.


----------



## yamatitan

I have one about the only thing its good for is cutting drywall. Takes forever on strut, emt, etc...


----------



## RMRiggs

Used it to cut 3/4" EMT today... Not as good as a portaband but plenty good for me, I'm sure it will do even better with 1/2" EMT.... Will be interested to try it on strut...


----------



## daks

RMRiggs said:


> Picked this up used from a friend today...


 I LOVE mine! Just be sure to have good blades for it.
But I use it for everything from cutting EMT to cutting steel studs to cutting drywall (the Milwaukee drywall blade is really cool also). 

The M12 isn't good for cutting strut all day but it's nice and portable, so it's always in my carry tool bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Breakfasteatre

daveEM said:


> Is not.
> 
> You're pissed cause you don't have one.
> 
> I have the M18 model.


the problem is, and i have one, is that the 12v version is just not powerful enough. 

Even the thinnest, finest tooth blade catches on pipe and just shakes the **** out of it instead of cutting.

it might be handy for pvc, if you dont have a pvc cutter.


----------



## Wirenuting

Breakfasteatre said:


> the problem is, and i have one, is that the 12v version is just not powerful enough. Even the thinnest, finest tooth blade catches on pipe and just shakes the **** out of it instead of cutting. it might be handy for pvc, if you dont have a pvc cutter.


My boss gave me one last Oct to try out. Been chopping away heavily with it since and I don't like it. It doesn't cut strait and leaves a rougher edge on the TW. You need to have 2 batteries as when it dies it just stops.. The good thing is that it recharges in 30 minutes. 
It is faster then a hacksaw and easy to use while on a lift. But I still need to carry a hacksaw to cut threaded rod while airborne.

Since it was free I'll keep using it, but I wouldn't buy one for myself.


----------



## KennyW

Phoenix Contact ferrule crimper. 
I believe it is a knipex with fancy colored handles (so actually it's a rennsteig).

Nothing special but I've wanted a 4 jaw style one for a while.


----------



## Black Dog

KennyW said:


> Phoenix Contact ferrule crimper.
> I believe it is a knipex with fancy colored handles (so actually it's a rennsteig).
> 
> Nothing special but I've wanted a 4 jaw style one for a while.


What does that crimp?


----------



## KennyW

Just standard wire ferrules like the one shown in the second picture. 25awg to 7awg I think. 
It makes a very tight square crimp which is helpful for some of the European plc components with spring terminals with very small openings I've been working with lately.


----------



## ponyboy

Breakfasteatre said:


> the problem is, and i have one, is that the 12v version is just not powerful enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the thinnest, finest tooth blade catches on pipe and just shakes the **** out of it instead of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> it might be handy for pvc, if you dont have a pvc cutter.



No no no you must be using it wrong because it's a m12 and it's perfect. Quit talking bad about it mister!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isaacelectricllc

Breakfasteatre said:


> the problem is, and i have one, is that the 12v version is just not powerful enough. Even the thinnest, finest tooth blade catches on pipe and just shakes the **** out of it instead of cutting. it might be handy for pvc, if you dont have a pvc cutter.


It works much much better with the XC batteries. I don't use mine very much since I got the M12 bandsaw, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it out in a pinch.


----------



## btharmy

My 3 yr old iPhone battery won't last a whole day. I got tired of plugging it in in the truck so I picked this up today for $20. Any user reviews from you guys?


----------



## Monkeyboy

Well, it's a default. Mic idea though.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Monkeyboy said:


> Well, it's a default. Nice idea though


----------



## yamatitan

isaacelectricllc said:


> It works much much better with the XC batteries. I don't use mine very much since I got the M12 bandsaw, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it out in a pinch.


Now the bandsaw is pure awesome! Its a complete 180 for the junk hackzall thing


----------



## RMRiggs

RMRiggs said:


> Picked this up used from a friend today...


got a chance to use it on some strut and 3/4" rigid today… worked great on the rigid, and it worked on the strut but it was slow. thats ok though, i got it mainly for conduit, if I need to cut a lot of strut I will grab the 20V Dewalt on the truck.


----------



## RMRiggs

isaacelectricllc said:


> It works much much better with the XC batteries. I don't use mine very much since I got the M12 bandsaw, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it out in a pinch.


that is one thing I have been planning on picking up, will definitely grab one now. The battery that is… I want the bandsaw too…. but that will have to wait a little while…


----------



## nopman

This has gotten alot of use.. love this little guy.


----------



## Black Dog

nopman said:


> This has gotten alot of use.. love this little guy.


Nice I have not seen that yet...


----------



## nopman

It runs of the new or old LiOn batteries. Its a wet/dry vac and has some good pwer to suck and blow


----------



## Black Dog

nopman said:


> It runs of the new or old LiOn batteries. Its a wet/dry vac and has some good pwer to suck and blow


How heavy?


----------



## MTW

Black Dog said:


> What does that crimp?


Didn't you read what he said? :blink:


----------



## Black Dog

MTW said:


> Didn't you read what he said? :blink:


Yes, just now:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy

Got this for hopefully using a GPS app on my phone in the bush.


----------



## nopman

Nice got the same thing for my m12 which also heats my jacket


----------



## NacBooster29

nopman said:


> Nice got the same thing for my m12 which also heats my jacket


I got the m12 heated jacket this winter. I love that thing. As others have said , it actually gets too warm on high. But it is mentally comforting to know the extra is there, if needed.


----------



## nopman

Yea i had it on opening day which was the coldest in a long time and it worked out great


----------



## Holt

nopman said:


> This has gotten alot of use.. love this little guy.


Good thing you posted a picture with what you said :jester:


----------



## bduerler

New wera


----------



## RMRiggs

isaacelectricllc said:


> It works much much better with the XC batteries. I don't use mine very much since I got the M12 bandsaw, but I wouldn't hesitate to get it out in a pinch.


I tried my M12 hackzaw with an XC battery today and the difference was night and day...


----------



## Ink&Brass

Finally got the suspenders to match the belt in the mail today!


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Any of you guys have Veto cargo totes?

I picked up 2 of'em, one in each size. I was kind of on the fence about them, but they really come in handy.

Like today, I was wiring up a boiler, and I loaded up my wire, my connectors, power tools, etc....one trip from the van, it was great. :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

Ink&Brass said:


> Finally got the suspenders to match the belt in the mail today!



I've got that but I need the extenders because I'm too tall:blink::laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

mdnitedrftr said:


> Any of you guys have Veto cargo totes?
> 
> I picked up 2 of'em, one in each size. I was kind of on the fence about them, but they really come in handy.
> 
> Like today, I was wiring up a boiler, and I loaded up my wire, my connectors, power tools, etc....one trip from the van, it was great. :laughing:


No Veto tote, but I have used this since the first day on the job...










good for tools, material and trash.


----------



## RMRiggs

My first Fluke...


----------



## NacBooster29

Ty Wrapp said:


> No Veto tote, but I have used this since the first day on the job...
> 
> good for tools, material and trash.


Nice purse...


----------



## RMRiggs

some new hand tools bought on pay day….


----------



## Black Dog

RMRiggs said:


> My first Fluke...


That will last you a good long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork

My T-5 started making this really weird beeping sound when I turned it on today. I turned it back off for a few seconds and then back on and everything was back to normal. But I still wonder what happened.


----------



## tjb

Nice crocs. I bought the juniors because I don't need to strip romex very often. They worked great once I epoxied the handles on!


----------



## NacBooster29

HackWork said:


> My T-5 started making this really weird beeping sound when I turned it on today. I turned it back off for a few seconds and then back on and everything was back to normal. But I still wonder what happened.


When the batteries in mine start going. The continuity buzzer doesn't work all the time. That's my cue to swap them. 
I would start with them.


----------



## Switched

HackWork said:


> My T-5 started making this really weird beeping sound when I turned it on today. I turned it back off for a few seconds and then back on and everything was back to normal. But I still wonder what happened.


I dropped mine and now the sound for the continuity tester won't work...and it rattles! I bought a new one for my regular use. I put the old one in my personal truck glove box. I have a Knopp tester, 11/10 in one (Can't remember what it is), a linesman plier, and a knife. I figure with that I am good to go for 80 to 90 percent of junk!:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

Switched said:


> I dropped mine and now the sound for the continuity tester won't work...and it rattles! I bought a new one for my regular use. I put the old one in my personal truck glove box. I have a Knopp tester, 11/10 in one (Can't remember what it is), a linesman plier, and a knife. I figure with that I am good to go for 80 to 90 percent of junk!:thumbsup:


 junk!?:blink:


----------



## Switched

Black Dog said:


> junk!?:blink:


You know, troubleshooting stuff when you are not actually supposed to be working....


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> I dropped mine and now the sound for the continuity tester won't work...and it rattles! I bought a new one for my regular use. I put the old one in my personal truck glove box. I have a Knopp tester, 11/10 in one (Can't remember what it is), a linesman plier, and a knife. I figure with that I am good to go for 80 to 90 percent of junk!:thumbsup:


I actually made a little bag of basic tools up to put in my personal vehicle since I often use it when going out on estimates. I had enough second tools to make it pretty complete. Sometimes I don't even feel like taking my van to jobs :laughing:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Is there anyone else as tempted to buy that m12 circular saw as I am? Seems pretty handy


----------



## RMRiggs

I love my M12 stuff, but I have reservations about a 12V circular saw...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I know what you mean but it seems nice for cutting out plywood in an attic. The occasional 2x4 or ripping the occasional piece of plywood. 

Also I don't own a circular saw at the moment.


----------



## HackWork

RMRiggs said:


> I love my M12 stuff, but I have reservations about a 12V circular saw...


Agreed. I think something like that is still 18V territory.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

IDK, their brushless 12v stuff comes pretty close to a lot of brushed 18v products from what I've seen so far. The videos that I've seen look pretty impressive for what it is.


----------



## Switched

HackWork said:


> I actually made a little bag of basic tools up to put in my personal vehicle since I often use it when going out on estimates. I had enough second tools to make it pretty complete. Sometimes I don't even feel like taking my van to jobs :laughing:


My work van gets better MPG..... The pig of a truck of mine gets about 10, the van about 13.


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> My work van gets better MPG..... The pig of a truck of mine gets about 10, the van about 13.


Yeah, my Sprinter gets better mileage than my personal vehicle too, but it's no where near as comfortable and is a pain to park sometimes.


----------



## Switched

HackWork said:


> Yeah, my Sprinter gets better mileage than my personal vehicle too, but it's no where near as comfortable and is a pain to park sometimes.


What kinda mileage do you get? Which engine?


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> What kinda mileage do you get? Which engine?


I've been averaging 21.5MPG pretty solidly. I have the newer 4 cylinder twin turbo that came out in 2014.


----------



## Switched

Damn..... That's pretty good. What is diesel going for out there? Just all flat roads for the most part? All city driving?


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> Damn..... That's pretty good. What is diesel going for out there? Just all flat roads for the most part? All city driving?


I couldn't even tell you, I don't look at fuel prices. I know that gas in NJ is pretty cheap and diesel isn't as much above gas as it is in other states.

There are plenty of hilly roads and I also use the highway often, but still do a lot of city (well, suburban) driving.


----------



## ecelectric

Just got the m12 circ in the mail yesterday


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

ecelectric said:


> Just got the m12 circ in the mail yesterday


Let me know how you like it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Changed my setup a bit. Went from a Veto TP4 and Tech Pac, to a Tech Pac LT, TP4, MC, and MB2.

Why did I make the change? I like the modular-ness of the new setup. I can take what I need and leave what I dont. Comes in handy especially on the service end.


----------



## Wpgshocker

mdnitedrftr said:


> Changed my setup a bit. Went from a Veto TP4 and Tech Pac, to a Tech Pac LT, TP4, MC, and MB2.
> 
> Why did I make the change? I like the modular-ness of the new setup. I can take what I need and leave what I dont. Comes in handy especially on the service end.



Please more pics of the techpac lt, I can't find it online.
I have the tech pac, but hate the wasted pocket on the front. I would love a better solution.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Here you go.

Tech Pac LT compared to Tech Pac.

LT is is same size height and width, but its 2" thinner.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Im still setting it up, but Im a bigger fan of the pocket layout. And in the rear, thats a 17" laptop.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Thanks for the pics!

Looks good, I wonder why it isn't on the Veto website, seems like a great bag.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

It just came out. 

Since their office is local to me, Ive been hounding them about it since I saw the prototype in their store. :laughing:


----------



## RMRiggs

Finally got tired of having to hit my klein pen up against something to turn it on so I picked this up at the supply house… should be a little better than the klein...


----------



## btharmy

RMRiggs said:


> Finally got tired of having to hit my klein pen up against something to turn it on so I picked this up at the supply house&#133; should be a little better than the klein... https://flic.kr/p/rAmxRD


That's the ONLY one I will buy. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## RMRiggs

so not a new tool, but one of the journeyman handles kept falling off so I decided to try to plastidip my Kleins… we will see if it holds up…


----------



## btharmy

RMRiggs said:


> so not a new tool, but one of the journeyman handles kept falling off so I decided to try to plastidip my Kleins&#133; we will see if it holds up&#133; https://flic.kr/p/rBg4Hi


How many layers?


----------



## RMRiggs

btharmy said:


> How many layers?


I did 5…


----------



## Black Dog

RMRiggs said:


> so not a new tool, but one of the journeyman handles kept falling off so I decided to try to plastidip my Kleins… we will see if it holds up…


These are great I put them on all of my linesmen.....

*Klein 89 Replacement Klein-Koat Tenite Pliers Handles *















:thumbup:


----------



## RMRiggs

Black Dog said:


> These are great I put them on all of my linesmen..... Klein 89 Replacement Klein-Koat Tenite Pliers Handles  :thumbup:


Yeah I figured if I didn't like the plastisol that would be what I tried next...


----------



## ecelectric

That's exactly what I used it for , I had to cut some floor boards in an attic , I set the blade to 3/4 and just like all my other fuel stuff it left me surprised . It was my first time using it and I have no complaints


----------



## Jhellwig

RMRiggs said:


> Yeah I figured if I didn't like the plastisol that would be what I tried next...


Those handles are great. I have done the plastic dip and it wasn't anymore comfortable than the bare steel.


----------



## tates1882

Jhellwig said:


> Those handles are great. I have done the plastic dip and it wasn't anymore comfortable than the bare steel.


i use heat shrink tube for replacement handles, definitely doesn't come off


----------



## RMRiggs

Jhellwig said:


> Those handles are great. I have done the plastic dip and it wasn't anymore comfortable than the bare steel.


With all of the layers i put on it turned out to be pretty comfortable


----------



## nola electrician

1090 in lbs of torque on my new brushless makita hammer drill it is toooooo awesome i stole it at 180.00 with the brushless impact, 2 batteries and charger all together at a pawn shop I dont see makita in ths p.s. that often


----------



## Black Dog

nola electrician said:


> 1090 in lbs of torque on my new brushless makita hammer drill it is toooooo awesome i stole it at 180.00 with the brushless impact, 2 batteries and charger all together at a pawn shop I dont see makita in ths p.s. that often


Gee, I wonder if those were stolen out of some guys work truck....:no:


----------



## nola electrician

I very seriously doubt it they are pretty strict on that crap down I dont know about other parts of the country but you cant just walk in and sell tools at a pawn shop down here it you have to have all kinds of documentation and ****


----------



## yamatitan

nola yea they where probably stolen and its really not that hard to sell stolen goods to pawn shops happens all the time here.


----------



## nola electrician

All I know is that the year before last a pawn shop caught the guys who broke into my truck and stole my **** right here in new orleans
I reported the incident and didnt really expect any results but 2 days later the police called me at work and said that a pawn shop had my stuff and all the info on the punks I recovered everything and the guys got locked up before i had a chance to even replace the linesmans


----------



## wendon

nola electrician said:


> 1090 in lbs of torque on my new brushless makita hammer drill it is toooooo awesome i stole it at 180.00 with the brushless impact, 2 batteries and charger all together at a pawn shop *I dont see makita in ths p.s. that often*


Of course not!! Who steals a Makita????


----------



## Athanasios718

Fuel band saw it's really cute and its brushless. It's not as heavy as you first hold it. It's a must


----------



## Miller6386

My first Fuel addition M12. I have a bunch of Milwaukee 12 and 18 but this is first fuel. Everything about it seems much better than regular. Even the case feels sturdier.










Note 4Tified


----------



## Grou77

Miller6386 said:


> My first Fuel addition M12. I have a bunch of Milwaukee 12 and 18 but this is first fuel. Everything about it seems much better than regular. Even the case feels sturdier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note 4Tified



Believe me youll like them


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

I got that same m12 fuel impact when it came out my first company foreman in the union bought it for me that thing is a lil beast it's nice to have small light weight and tough just put some locktite on that belt clip and it won't come off your pouch batteries last awhile too that thing is nice for triming outlets and switches when using a Milwaukee ECX bit put it on low


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

Just got my freebie bag from KLEIN since I attended there focus group at my local union hall


----------



## SparkyME

Lemus"TheDon"Navarro said:


> Just got my freebie bag from KLEIN since I attended there focus group at my local union hall



Those tools should be free anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Some new Mechanix gloves in Multicam, cause I have to be the most tactical person on the job site, and new Greenlee electricians knife that I got on ebay for a good deal


----------



## Wpgshocker

mdnitedrftr said:


> Some new Mechanix gloves in Multicam, cause I have to be the most tactical person on the job site, and new Greenlee electricians knife that I got on ebay for a good deal


Rebranded SOG Kilowatt, I have had mine for 5 years, love it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I noticed. I wanted the Greenlee to be different. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY

Big Orange has the Makita 18V drill and charger on clearance for $79.99.


----------



## Miller6386

LARMGUY said:


> Big Orange has the Makita 18V drill and charger on clearance for $79.99.


They also have the Milwaukee at $99 here. Almost bought another one but just don't have the real need

Note 4Tified


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I broke my plumbing tubing cutter from cutting to much EMT, so I snagged this one off ebay. Guess it showed up yesterday and I didnt notice.


----------



## local134gt

mdnitedrftr said:


> I broke my plumbing tubing cutter from cutting to much EMT, so I snagged this one off ebay. Guess it showed up yesterday and I didnt notice.


If that's the Greenlee one do yourself a favor and throw it in the garbage.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

:laughing:

Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Black Dog

mdnitedrftr said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Whats wrong with it?


:laughing:

It's not a Rigid ...:laughing:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I have a Greenlee EMT cutter. It does a fine job and it does work as advertised. The way I look at mine is that it is a SPECILLITY TOOL AND IS NOT TO BE USED FOR EVERY CUT. IT IS FOR GETTING YOU OUT OF A BINDE. I use a hacksaw 99.9999999 % of the time but I do keep the EMT cutter close by in the bucket. For me it is EXTREMELY SLOW actually to slow to be used to cut EMT on a regular basis.

LC


----------



## zac

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I have a Greenlee EMT cutter. It does a fine job and it does work as advertised. The way I look at mine is that it is a SPECILLITY TOOL AND IS NOT TO BE USED FOR EVERY CUT. IT IS FOR GETTING YOU OUT OF A BINDE. I use a hacksaw 99.9999999 % of the time but I do keep the EMT cutter close by in the bucket. For me it is EXTREMELY SLOW actually to slow to be used to cut EMT on a regular basis.
> 
> LC


And so it's cutting emt with a hacksaw!


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

:joy:Lol that's why I use this lil guy


----------



## local134gt

mdnitedrftr said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Whats wrong with it?


I had one when they first came out and it was no better than a regular tubing cutter. I could score and snap faster with a tubing cutter


----------



## newcastle

FUUUUEEEEL!!!!!!




















Xmas comes early this time.got the 6-tool combo plus the hole hawg quick lock kit.yepp,made the switch, sold my dewalt 20v system.


----------



## RMRiggs

newcastle said:


> FUUUUEEEEL!!!!!! Xmas comes early this time.got the 6-tool combo plus the hole hawg quick lock kit.yepp,made the switch, sold my dewalt 20v system.


I want to hear your review on the whole hawg once you get a chance to try it out, I have been very curious about it....


----------



## Glock23gp

I am curious as well. Talked to another contractor and he told me he drilled out an entire house (60 holes) on one battery. I called bs and asked if they were 1/4" holes..he said he has no need for a corded one now...Interesting, yet suspicious...


----------



## Grogan14

So, you got a tool? Cool.


----------



## isaacelectricllc

Glock23gp said:


> I am curious as well. Talked to another contractor and he told me he drilled out an entire house (60 holes) on one battery. I called bs and asked if they were 1/4" holes..he said he has no need for a corded one now...Interesting, yet suspicious...


The hole hawg is amazing. The first time I used mine, I got between 90 and 100 holes out of one battery. This was using an old but freshly sharpened 7/8 auger bit. A brand new bit would be good for even more. Milwaukee says it's good for 150 7/8 holes, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## wendon

:laughing:


newcastle said:


> FUUUUEEEEL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 53441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53449
> 
> 
> Xmas comes early this time.got the 6-tool combo plus the hole hawg quick lock kit.yepp,made the switch, *sold my dewalt 20v system*.


You're on the road to recovery!!!


----------



## wendon

Glock23gp said:


> I am curious as well. Talked to another contractor and he told me he drilled out an entire house (*60 holes*) on one battery. I called bs and asked if they were 1/4" holes..he said he has no need for a corded one now...Interesting, yet suspicious...


Trailer house????:laughing: I've got one and they're the bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> FUUUUEEEEL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 53441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53449
> 
> 
> Xmas comes early this time.got the 6-tool combo plus the hole hawg quick lock kit.yepp,made the switch, sold my dewalt 20v system.


Nice:thumbup:, how is that whole hawg?


----------



## WIsparky71

I have a hole hawg and I like it. It's plenty powerful. I don't think you would get 150 holes per charge like they say, but it lasts a long time. I have the regular chuck one, I just wanted to be more versatile. I'm still going to use my corded hawg for most houses. I'll use the cordless to clean up and for little 're models. It does work nice for drilling joists and such. Keeps me from abusing my regular m18.


----------



## pjholguin

newcastle said:


> FUUUUEEEEL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 53441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53449
> 
> 
> Xmas comes early this time.got the 6-tool combo plus the hole hawg quick lock kit.yepp,made the switch, sold my dewalt 20v system.


How much did you drop for those presents?


----------



## Monkeyboy

That fuel hole hawg is awesome. I received mine 4 months ago & I was able to drill about 100 7/8" holes & the battery still had more.


----------



## yamatitan

I find I get a overheat warning on the batteries with the m18 drilling out a house before the battery actually goes dead. Usually its around the 100 3/4" hole mark at my count. Maybe 120 if im not drilling too aggressively.


----------



## RMRiggs

The Amazon fairy came today!

she should be back again soon with 2 new batteries… one 2.0 and one 4.0...


----------



## Ink&Brass

My coworker couldn't handle looking at my 9596's anymore so he jumped on the 5590. Amazon has fantastic prices on these if you're in Canada.


----------



## Switched

Ink&Brass said:


> My coworker couldn't handle looking at my 9596's anymore so he jumped on the 5590. Amazon has fantastic prices on these if you're in Canada.


I haven't worn bags in years, but those are so nice I want to buy them just to have them!

I had the green framer bags when I framed houses, loved them.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Picked these up for $23.
They are pretty impressive for the price. 
Kind of a Knipex copy.


----------



## beartp515

Wpgshocker said:


> Picked these up for $23.
> They are pretty impressive for the price.
> Kind of a Knipex copy.


I have those, the Milwaukee version, the knipex version and the klein version. I have to say I think the klein version is the best one. IMHO


----------



## Wpgshocker

beartp515 said:


> I have those, the Milwaukee version, the knipex version and the klein version. I have to say I think the klein version is the best one. IMHO


I really liked the Milwaukee, I also have the Klein, but they are pretty weak at the tip and the cutters are so-so. I prefer the cable shear. I just couldn't justify the cost of the Knipex. I wish the Klein had a lock.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Side by side


----------



## beartp515

Wpgshocker said:


> Side by side


I just ditched the spring. I always took them out of my "normal" strippers also


----------



## AllWIRES

beartp515 said:


> I just ditched the spring. I always took them out of my "normal" strippers also


First thing I do is take out the spring.


----------



## Black Dog

AllWIRES said:


> First thing I do is take out the spring.


Same here..:thumbsup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Spring, and those stupid locks.


----------



## gnuuser

just got these today
evidently the new ceo of our company had a fit that we were provided with substandard tools. and raised all kinds of hell.
and we have more coming later:laughing: 
here are the specs on them

32986 - Eleven Piece Industrial Insulated Set

• Insulated Slotted, Phillips, & Square Screwdrivers
 • Insulated 8" Combination Pliers (200mm)
• Insulated 6.3" Long Nose Pliers (160mm)
• Insulated 6.3" Diagonal Cutter (160mm)
• Insulated 6.3" Stripping Pliers (160mm)
_ *All Tools 10,000 Volt Tested for 1,000 Volt Rating*_
​


----------



## Monkeyboy

Nice.


----------



## RMRiggs

got these today, my old pair was wearing out… besides whats more important than work boots…


----------



## papaotis

those arent workboots, those are going dancing boots!:laughing:


----------



## RMRiggs

papaotis said:


> those arent workboots, those are going dancing boots!:laughing:


lol, wait tip I get a good coat of sheetrock dust on them… plus they have a nice thick rubber sole and very supportive insole...


----------



## tjb

Steel toe? Any kind of ladder-gripping tread?


----------



## RMRiggs

Yes in the tread, no on the toe... My company doesn't require steel toe...


----------



## jbfan

gnuuser said:


> just got these today
> evidently the new ceo of our company had a fit that we were provided with substandard tools. and raised all kinds of hell.
> and we have more coming later:laughing:
> here are the specs on them
> 
> 32986 - Eleven Piece Industrial Insulated Set
> 
> • Insulated Slotted, Phillips, & Square Screwdrivers
> • Insulated 8" Combination Pliers (200mm)
> • Insulated 6.3" Long Nose Pliers (160mm)
> • Insulated 6.3" Diagonal Cutter (160mm)
> • Insulated 6.3" Stripping Pliers (160mm)
> _ *All Tools 10,000 Volt Tested for 1,000 Volt Rating*_
> ​


I have almost the same set. Mine has 3 screwdrivers though.

I like the feel and how smooth they were out of the pouch.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

local134gt said:


> If that's the Greenlee one do yourself a favor and throw it in the garbage.


mine just leaves a round indentation on the pipe......


----------



## WIsparky71

Grou77 said:


> Believe me youll like them
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Well I wasn't careful today, I was working on a billboard 35' in the air. I dropped my m12 impact. It landed on a piece of aluminum laying on the ground, battery flew out, and there she lay. . I was kicking myself the whole way down. Once I was down I picked it up, put the battery in, and drove a 3 inch drywall screw in a 2×4 like nothing ever happened. I can't make this up.


----------



## Black Dog

WIsparky71 said:


> Well I wasn't careful today, I was working on a billboard 35' in the air. I dropped my m12 impact. It landed on a piece of aluminum laying on the ground, battery flew out, and there she lay. . I was kicking myself the whole way down. Once I was down I picked it up, put the battery in, and drove a 3 inch drywall screw in a 2×4 like nothing ever happened. I can't make this up.


That one will last you forever:thumbsup:


----------



## Tortuga

WIsparky71 said:


> Well I wasn't careful today, I was working on a billboard 35' in the air. I dropped my m12 impact. It landed on a piece of aluminum laying on the ground, battery flew out, and there she lay. . I was kicking myself the whole way down. Once I was down I picked it up, put the battery in, and drove a 3 inch drywall screw in a 2×4 like nothing ever happened. I can't make this up.


I lost mine off a forth story roof once, same effect. Climbed down, put the battery back in, climbed back up and finished the job.


----------



## nbb

WIsparky71 said:


> Well I wasn't careful today, I was working on a billboard 35' in the air. I dropped my m12 impact. It landed on a piece of aluminum laying on the ground, battery flew out, and there she lay. . I was kicking myself the whole way down. Once I was down I picked it up, put the battery in, and drove a 3 inch drywall screw in a 2×4 like nothing ever happened. I can't make this up.


Nice. I had a delayed problem from dropping my M18 impact out of a scissor lift about 25' up. It quit working a couple weeks later. I took it apart and one of the permanent magnets had come unglued from the ring. I probably could have repaired it, but figured $14 for a new magnet/ring set was a pretty good. This was over two years ago, and is the only problem I have ever had with my Milwaukee tools, going on 5 years now.

Just today, a smartass coworker was going on about his DeWalt stuff, but honestly, all of the serious cordless makers are on the same page. DeWalt, Bosch, Makita, and Milwaukee are all made in China, so it just depends on how many lashings the kid who made your tool has sustained that day.


----------



## modified electric

I got my first fuel tools today I got the m 18 kit with the hammer drill impact saws all came with a free third battery and a hacks all


----------



## newcastle

modified electric said:


> I got my first fuel tools today I got the m 18 kit with the hammer drill impact saws all came with a free third battery and a hacks all


Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## modified electric

This weekend I will


----------



## viperr13

just arrived today
ideal SureTrace open/closed circuit tracer #61 – 957


----------



## RMRiggs

The motor on my old m12 hackzal locked up so I decided to replace it with a M12 fuel...


r


----------



## fred98

I ended up ordering myself a Cable Punch from JourneymanTools after I posted asking about tools for ICF walls.
I used it a lot this week and glad that I got it. Definitely will be using on every ICF job I do from now on.:thumbup:


----------



## pjholguin

What is the URL for that site?


----------



## lj973gm

http://journeymantools.com/cable-punch/


----------



## pjholguin

Thank you.


----------



## lj973gm

pjholguin said:


> Thank you.


I was at a lose for the tools intention when you posted it in another thread so I looked up.

The area I work in is strictly conduit so the labor saving qualities of this tool have never entered the scenario. 

It is pretty amusing to see the different tactics installers have used to install wiring in ICF walls if you just search "ICF walls electrical" and look at the pictures. 

I will stick to pipe and wire but keep this in the back of my mind.


----------



## RMRiggs

My hammer went missing this week and after a couple of days of going through other guys trucks I gave up and got a new one…


----------



## LGLS

RMRiggs said:


> My hammer went missing this week and after a couple of days of going through other guys trucks I gave up and got a new one…


When your only tool is ahammer, every problem looks like a nail.


----------



## btharmy

RMRiggs said:


> My hammer went missing this week and after a couple of days of going through other guys trucks I gave up and got a new one&#133; https://flic.kr/p/wbSLng


I saw an episode of "how it's made" featuring that very hammer. It's neat how they install the leather handle. It's disks of leather smashed together. I guess I never really thought about it before.


----------



## RMRiggs

btharmy said:


> I saw an episode of "how it's made" featuring that very hammer. It's neat how they install the leather handle. It's disks of leather smashed together. I guess I never really thought about it before.


That episode is part of why I wanted it...


----------



## RMRiggs

IslandGuy said:


> When your only tool is ahammer, every problem looks like a nail.


Good thing it's not my only tool...


----------



## Monkeyboy

RMRiggs said:


> My hammer went missing this week and after a couple of days of going through other guys trucks I gave up and got a new one&#133; https://flic.kr/p/wbSLng


Old school.


----------



## HARRY304E

RMRiggs said:


> The Amazon fairy came today!
> 
> she should be back again soon with 2 new batteries… one 2.0 and one 4.0...


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## wendon

Displaced one of our last corded tools.


----------



## lj973gm

wendon said:


> Displaced one of our last corded tools.


They are nice. We have about 30 of these and they take a decent beating same amount of the dewalt 20V. 

They drill and chip nice but have a hard time setting drop ins when using the powers DI quick setup if it is older concrete that is very hard. Just a tid bit to keep in the back of your mind depending on what you are hanging overhead. 

Here is the powers setup I speak of. Huge timesaver since it sets your hole depth and quickly sets the anchor with the secondary/setting attachment attachment.

You can install the drop in to the hole you just drilled using the drill bit to save time as well, then set with the setting tool. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO_GLz4jnYw

http://www.powers.com/pdfs/mechanical/6312SD.pdf#page=6


----------



## Wpgshocker

Santa came early.

I think I have a problem. The price was too good to pass up. 

$1370 with 2 batteries and charger, 3 sds bits, nut drivers and bit holders. The dust extractor is awesome.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Wpgshocker said:


> Santa came early.
> 
> I think I have a problem. The price was too good to pass up.
> 
> $1370 with 2 batteries and charger, 3 sds bits, nut drivers and bit holders. The dust extractor is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are in need of some serious help!


----------



## Black Dog

Wpgshocker said:


> Santa came early.
> 
> I think I have a problem. The price was too good to pass up.
> 
> $1370 with 2 batteries and charger, 3 sds bits, nut drivers and bit holders. The dust extractor is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Chump change:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER

Wpgshocker said:


> Santa came early.
> 
> I think I have a problem. The price was too good to pass up.
> 
> $1370 with 2 batteries and charger, 3 sds bits, nut drivers and bit holders. The dust extractor is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got most of that free...well, Birthday gift. But, I got three chargers and four batteries...20 volt.


----------



## Pykeson

Anyone else have the new Klein NCVT-3? With the added flashlight? Any thoughts, likes, dislikes? I recently got one and here are my thoughts so far:

I love the idea of having a flashlight with my non-contact tester but the whole led/graph display is taking some getting use to along with the sound indicator itself. I'm comparing it with klein's standard ncvt. 

1) The Visual indicator, when working with dead wires, often gives off one or two bars and a periodic beep, making a little confusing considering i'm not working with low-voltage. And it's not a periodic beep that you get from movement or bumping.
On live wires the the visual graph fills up and it's a constant tone, compared to steady beeping on the standard ncvt, which is clear to read and fine. No confusion there though I really do prefer the steady beeping as opposed to a constant tone but that's just what I'm use to. So far, I very much prefer the visual indicators of standard tick testers than this graph but I understand it would have been difficult to pull off with added flashlight.

2) Sensitivity. So with standard tick testers you have your "tab" that juts out. On this ncvt-3 the tab doesn't protrude as much, it's more encased, and it can be difficult at times to really narrow in on a particular wire in a full box compared with a standard tick tester. I also feel the sensitivity is a bit too high. I'm often having to reeeeally separate wires in a box to find my wire. The ncvt3 picks up everything a good distance away. Not necessarily a bad thing but at times a bit inconvenient.

3) Feel. It feels pretty rugged but at the same time the plastic casing feels like it's going to smash to bits come the first drop. They claim it's impact resistant and to my surprise,it's already survived several drops from 6ft+. I've only had it for just over a month so we'll see how it handles the test of time. So far, pleased.

4) Features. The flashlight is great. It's truly useful for working with no power/dark spaces. The visual indicator, as mentioned, is taking some serious getting use to as is the auditory indicator. The range from periodic beep building up speed to a constant tone makes it pretty different from a standard tester but again, just taking some geting use to.

Overall, the learning curve has been the most challenging part. I mean tick testers are pretty similar all in all, so this ncvt3 really seems strange at first but i'm getting more comfortable with it in time. The flashlight, to me, is the real winner on this thing.

Would love to hear other's thoughts on this.

-Pykeson


----------



## daks

Pykeson said:


> Anyone else have the new Klein NCVT-3? With the added flashlight? Any thoughts, likes, dislikes? I recently got one and here are my thoughts so far:
> 
> I love the idea of having a flashlight with my non-contact tester but the whole led/graph display is taking some getting use to along with the sound indicator itself. I'm comparing it with klein's standard ncvt.
> 
> 1) The Visual indicator, when working with dead wires, often gives off one or two bars and a periodic beep, making a little confusing considering i'm not working with low-voltage. And it's not a periodic beep that you get from movement or bumping.
> On live wires the the visual graph fills up and it's a constant tone, compared to steady beeping on the standard ncvt, which is clear to read and fine. No confusion there though I really do prefer the steady beeping as opposed to a constant tone but that's just what I'm use to. So far, I very much prefer the visual indicators of standard tick testers than this graph but I understand it would have been difficult to pull off with added flashlight.
> 
> 2) Sensitivity. So with standard tick testers you have your "tab" that juts out. On this ncvt-3 the tab doesn't protrude as much, it's more encased, and it can be difficult at times to really narrow in on a particular wire in a full box compared with a standard tick tester. I also feel the sensitivity is a bit too high. I'm often having to reeeeally separate wires in a box to find my wire. The ncvt3 picks up everything a good distance away. Not necessarily a bad thing but at times a bit inconvenient.
> 
> 3) Feel. It feels pretty rugged but at the same time the plastic casing feels like it's going to smash to bits come the first drop. They claim it's impact resistant and to my surprise,it's already survived several drops from 6ft+. I've only had it for just over a month so we'll see how it handles the test of time. So far, pleased.
> 
> 4) Features. The flashlight is great. It's truly useful for working with no power/dark spaces. The visual indicator, as mentioned, is taking some serious getting use to as is the auditory indicator. The range from periodic beep building up speed to a constant tone makes it pretty different from a standard tester but again, just taking some geting use to.
> 
> Overall, the learning curve has been the most challenging part. I mean tick testers are pretty similar all in all, so this ncvt3 really seems strange at first but i'm getting more comfortable with it in time. The flashlight, to me, is the real winner on this thing.
> 
> Would love to hear other's thoughts on this.
> 
> -Pykeson


 Just got one last week.

My thoughts exactly...

+ I wish the flashlight button and the NCT button were further apart.

+ Slightly longer delay from when you press the NCT button 'till it's ready vs the Klein NCVT 2.

+ the battery level on the bar-graph is a nice touch!

+ it's a little bit larger in diameter, it fits in the spot I use in my occidental 5500 but may be an issue for some people if they are used to the NCVT 2's diameter.


----------



## LARMGUY

Wpgshocker said:


> Santa came early.
> 
> I think I have a problem. The price was too good to pass up.
> 
> $1370 with 2 batteries and charger, 3 sds bits, nut drivers and bit holders. The dust extractor is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just two batteries?


----------



## Wpgshocker

LARMGUY said:


> Just two batteries?



Until tomorrow! I am going to grab a slim and another larger capacity.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffmoss26

Picked up a new set of Klein glow rods, made in USA!


----------



## RMRiggs

Pretty much ugly's for my phone...


----------



## dirtyfrank

Pykeson said:


> Anyone else have the new Klein NCVT-3? With the added flashlight? Any thoughts, likes, dislikes? I recently got one and here are my thoughts so far:
> 
> I love the idea of having a flashlight with my non-contact tester but the whole led/graph display is taking some getting use to along with the sound indicator itself. I'm comparing it with klein's standard ncvt.
> 
> 1) The Visual indicator, when working with dead wires, often gives off one or two bars and a periodic beep, making a little confusing considering i'm not working with low-voltage. And it's not a periodic beep that you get from movement or bumping.
> On live wires the the visual graph fills up and it's a constant tone, compared to steady beeping on the standard ncvt, which is clear to read and fine. No confusion there though I really do prefer the steady beeping as opposed to a constant tone but that's just what I'm use to. So far, I very much prefer the visual indicators of standard tick testers than this graph but I understand it would have been difficult to pull off with added flashlight.
> 
> 2) Sensitivity. So with standard tick testers you have your "tab" that juts out. On this ncvt-3 the tab doesn't protrude as much, it's more encased, and it can be difficult at times to really narrow in on a particular wire in a full box compared with a standard tick tester. I also feel the sensitivity is a bit too high. I'm often having to reeeeally separate wires in a box to find my wire. The ncvt3 picks up everything a good distance away. Not necessarily a bad thing but at times a bit inconvenient.
> 
> 3) Feel. It feels pretty rugged but at the same time the plastic casing feels like it's going to smash to bits come the first drop. They claim it's impact resistant and to my surprise,it's already survived several drops from 6ft+. I've only had it for just over a month so we'll see how it handles the test of time. So far, pleased.
> 
> 4) Features. The flashlight is great. It's truly useful for working with no power/dark spaces. The visual indicator, as mentioned, is taking some serious getting use to as is the auditory indicator. The range from periodic beep building up speed to a constant tone makes it pretty different from a standard tester but again, just taking some geting use to.
> 
> Overall, the learning curve has been the most challenging part. I mean tick testers are pretty similar all in all, so this ncvt3 really seems strange at first but i'm getting more comfortable with it in time. The flashlight, to me, is the real winner on this thing.
> 
> Would love to hear other's thoughts on this.
> 
> -Pykeson


I had one, and the flashlight thing was really convienient. I loved it until I dropped it once (thought it went back into my pocket, it didn't). after that, through fault of my own for not testing on something live before hand, I ended up getting a shock working on a circuit which I thought was dead. My fault aside, this thing is supposed to be IP67, and it didn't survive one drop. I got a replacement that's still sitting in a package somewhere in my truck. Went back to the fluke. I might give the new klein another shot eventually, but once you lose faith in something like that, it's tough to go back. 

I hope my case was an isolated one, but make sure you test on a known live source before you use it.


----------



## Wpgshocker

dirtyfrank said:


> I had one, and the flashlight thing was really convienient. I loved it until I dropped it once (thought it went back into my pocket, it didn't). after that, through fault of my own for not testing on something live before hand, I ended up getting a shock working on a circuit which I thought was dead. My fault aside, this thing is supposed to be IP67, and it didn't survive one drop. I got a replacement that's still sitting in a package somewhere in my truck. Went back to the fluke. I might give the new klein another shot eventually, but once you lose faith in something like that, it's tough to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my case was an isolated one, but make sure you test on a known live source before you use it.



IP67 is an ingress protection rating. A third number would have indicated an impact rating(which I just read isn't used anymore?). The 6 means dust tight and the 7 means submersible to 1 meter. It doesn't mean it is rated for dropping.

Sorry dude.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfrank

Wpgshocker said:


> IP67 is an ingress protection rating. A third number would have indicated an impact rating(which I just read isn't used anymore?). The 6 means dust tight and the 7 means submersible to 1 meter. It doesn't mean it is rated for dropping.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


fair enough. i misunderstood the ratings. 

they still market this thing to withstand a 2 metre drop. it didn't.


----------



## Black Dog

lj973gm said:


> They are nice. We have about 30 of these and they take a decent beating same amount of the dewalt 20V.
> 
> They drill and chip nice but have a hard time setting drop ins when using the powers DI quick setup if it is older concrete that is very hard. Just a tid bit to keep in the back of your mind depending on what you are hanging overhead.
> 
> Here is the powers setup I speak of. Huge timesaver since it sets your hole depth and quickly sets the anchor with the secondary/setting attachment attachment.
> 
> You can install the drop in to the hole you just drilled using the drill bit to save time as well, then set with the setting tool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO_GLz4jnYw
> 
> http://www.powers.com/pdfs/mechanical/6312SD.pdf#page=6


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wpgshocker

New toy!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## CGW

Wera 334/6


----------



## TGGT

Grogan14 said:


>


The chinese sure are getting innovative.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Fluke 376. Up until now I was on a 233 remote display DMM I bought from Kijiji a while back, and lacking a clamp has become a pain. For the cost of the clamp attachments alone, I figured I might as well go get an all in one unit and sell the 233. 

I really wanted to have a wireless display like the 233, on a clamp meter, but as far as I can tell, the 381 doesn't have mV & capacitance functions, which I use often for some hobby stuff, and I'm not willing to give up those features just for the display.


----------



## CGW

Tired of reaching in my bag and catching getting a blade edge under the finger nail..


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

Nice hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoy my Stanley fatmax folding jab saw


----------



## tjb

I got the Milwaukee one because I lost my wood handled one. Then I found the wood one. And it's still the one I go to. Hmm. What I need to do is grind the tip of the wood blade I put in the Milwaukee one so it will be able to start holes better. Meow.


----------



## derit

After my Knipex cutters became dull faster than expected when cutting troffers' steel tie wires, Crescent Compound Linesman pliers have been cutting effortlessly.


----------



## backstay

Couldn't resist.


----------



## CGW

Just filling in a couple missing pieces. 

Wera 6inch #2 PH










I had skimped on certain tools, thinking that who could possibly screw up something like a pair of channel locks. Welllll I was wrong. I bought a $10 pair of Husky channel locks that slipped the joint almost from day one. For less than $5 more I bought the actual "Channellocks" that are night and day better. 











Knipex 74-01-200









Knipex Needlenose 26-12-200 8inch


----------



## Jhellwig

backstay said:


> Couldn't resist.


 
That's one way to drill holes in a straight line.:thumbup:


----------



## TGGT

derit said:


> After my Knipex cutters became dull faster than expected when cutting troffers' steel tie wires, Crescent Compound Linesman pliers have been cutting effortlessly.


Check out NWS/Irwin diagonals. They've been around a while. German made. Great cutters.


----------



## RMRiggs

Got some Klein micro screw drivers...


----------



## Bird dog

derit said:


> After my Knipex cutters became dull faster than expected when cutting troffers' steel tie wires, Crescent Compound Linesman pliers have been cutting effortlessly.


If you're cutting steel wire you may want to consider Klien 2000 side cutters. It will even cut aircraft cable which is used sometimes for safety tie off.


----------



## CGW

RMRiggs said:


> View attachment 66834
> Got some Klein micro screw drivers...


Oh wow...I was just looking at those. Seems like that's a sign I should get some


----------



## Jlarson

Don't, they suck.


----------



## cicirich

Jlarson said:


> Don't, they suck.


 
Agreed. They suck. I broke 2 of the tips within 2 weeks. Plus kinda pricey.


----------



## nbb

cicirich said:


> Agreed. They suck. I broke 2 of the tips within 2 weeks. Plus kinda pricey.


In fact, Klein has quite the hype, but their 11-in-1, Di-cuts, and many other tools are pretty much garbage. Available at Home Depot, but still garbage.


----------



## RMRiggs

nbb said:


> In fact, Klein has quite the hype, but their 11-in-1, Di-cuts, and many other tools are pretty much garbage. Available at Home Depot, but still garbage.


Man, I hear a lot of people say that on this forum but I have never had any real issues with most of the Klein tools I have... And the few that have broke on me I was able to swap out for new ones without any issue...


----------



## Jhellwig

Jlarson said:


> Don't, they suck.


Use them like they are supposed to be used and they are fine. I have worn the tips out of several pairs with daily use. They are by far the best little screw drivers I have ever used. Easy to hold on to. I have broken them but never on the proper size screw. I was always truing to turn something I should have been using a bigger screwdriver for.


----------



## Jlarson

I wore one out in a day. That's unacceptable if you build and service control panels. 

Klein should re-brand Wera laser tips if they want a tweaker worth a damn.


----------



## ponyboy

I got a set from Allen Bradley that look and feel like rebranded weras. I like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

How come when I think toys, it's not "tools"?


----------



## KennyW

backstay said:


> How come when I think toys, it's not "tools"?


Because you work at a tanning and/or nail salon? :whistling2::no::laughing:


----------



## backstay

KennyW said:


> Because you work at a tanning and/or nail salon? :whistling2::no::laughing:


Tools are tools, toys are toys.

And don't be disrespecting me, been doing this for 30 years.


----------



## KennyW

Sounds like you should have stopped at 29 when you still had a sense of humour. Geez. Lighten up. It's a normal thing for guys to call tools/trucks/boats/bikes etc "toys". It's a figure of speech.


----------



## RMRiggs

Nothing like that new drill smell...


----------



## nbb

KennyW said:


> Sounds like you should have stopped at 29 when you still had a sense of humour. Geez. Lighten up. It's a normal thing for guys to call tools/trucks/boats/bikes etc "toys". It's a figure of speech.


Not sure if you have read the controversial talk section, but "lightening up" for these fuddy duddy folk is not possible. Also a great section if you want to know who is the latest Nazi on the block.


----------



## Stealth Electric

Dewalt tough systems
Best tool boxes hands down


----------



## Wpgshocker

Stealth Electric said:


> Dewalt tough systems
> Best tool boxes hands down



They might weigh more than the tools you put in them, but Tough Boxes are worthwhile.

Also, Rigid has a similar tough box system. 
Better lid system, dolly built into largest box.
Better price point but not as polished as the Dewalt system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW

No biggie, but so useful. 

A Screwdriver Magnetizer/Demagnetizer:


----------



## JohnDeere

CGW said:


> No biggie, but so useful.
> 
> A Screwdriver Magnetizer/Demagnetizer:



Never seen that before. When I want to magnetize tips I just rub them on the stabila. Sounds sexy but it's not


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW

lol, well for $3 I figured it was worth a try. And it works great.


----------



## KennyW

RMRiggs said:


> View attachment 67338
> 
> 
> Nothing like that new drill smell...


Awesome!

I Bought the same one (1/2" M12 Fuel) about a month ago and love it. I bough the M12 impact last week. Now I am addicted. 

Hackzall, Circ Saw, or Band saw will be next.

They are so light and ergonomic yet so powerful. I am off to China to do some supervision and install work for a few months so light weight and transportable is key.


----------



## gryczewskip

M18 Fuel Hole Hawg last all day with no loud ass genny

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

KennyW said:


> Awesome! I Bought the same one (1/2" M12 Fuel) about a month ago and love it. I bough the M12 impact last week. Now I am addicted. Hackzall, Circ Saw, or Band saw will be next. They are so light and ergonomic yet so powerful. I am off to China to do some supervision and install work for a few months so light weight and transportable is key.


I have the impact and The hackzal as well, both are excellent tools...


----------



## Jableman

mattsilkwood said:


> I've always hated a multi-driver in a panel.


I totally agree. The less parts that can fall into the panel the better. I was always taught to never use a 10 in 1 in a panel for that very reason.


----------



## Jableman

Pykeson said:


> Anyone else have the new Klein NCVT-3? With the added flashlight? Any thoughts, likes, dislikes? I recently got one and here are my thoughts so far:
> 
> I love the idea of having a flashlight with my non-contact tester but the whole led/graph display is taking some getting use to along with the sound indicator itself. I'm comparing it with klein's standard ncvt.
> 
> 1) The Visual indicator, when working with dead wires, often gives off one or two bars and a periodic beep, making a little confusing considering i'm not working with low-voltage. And it's not a periodic beep that you get from movement or bumping.
> On live wires the the visual graph fills up and it's a constant tone, compared to steady beeping on the standard ncvt, which is clear to read and fine. No confusion there though I really do prefer the steady beeping as opposed to a constant tone but that's just what I'm use to. So far, I very much prefer the visual indicators of standard tick testers than this graph but I understand it would have been difficult to pull off with added flashlight.
> 
> 2) Sensitivity. So with standard tick testers you have your "tab" that juts out. On this ncvt-3 the tab doesn't protrude as much, it's more encased, and it can be difficult at times to really narrow in on a particular wire in a full box compared with a standard tick tester. I also feel the sensitivity is a bit too high. I'm often having to reeeeally separate wires in a box to find my wire. The ncvt3 picks up everything a good distance away. Not necessarily a bad thing but at times a bit inconvenient.
> 
> 3) Feel. It feels pretty rugged but at the same time the plastic casing feels like it's going to smash to bits come the first drop. They claim it's impact resistant and to my surprise,it's already survived several drops from 6ft+. I've only had it for just over a month so we'll see how it handles the test of time. So far, pleased.
> 
> 4) Features. The flashlight is great. It's truly useful for working with no power/dark spaces. The visual indicator, as mentioned, is taking some serious getting use to as is the auditory indicator. The range from periodic beep building up speed to a constant tone makes it pretty different from a standard tester but again, just taking some geting use to.
> 
> Overall, the learning curve has been the most challenging part. I mean tick testers are pretty similar all in all, so this ncvt3 really seems strange at first but i'm getting more comfortable with it in time. The flashlight, to me, is the real winner on this thing.
> 
> Would love to hear other's thoughts on this.
> 
> -Pykeson


Ya I have owned mine for about a month,I have had simliar issues.Its pretty bulky and really picks up on ghost voltage more then I need it to. In my case even though it has an automatic shut off it its batteries...Ive already had to change out the batteries twice. Thats ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jableman

btharmy said:


> Picked up a new (to me) Dewalt 20v max SDS drill (DCH213) on CL today. It didn't come with a case. Any ideas where I could get a case for it?


Amazon


----------



## Jableman

zac said:


> It's a handy tool for sure. I don't use mine in panels any longer. I had my square fall out and land next to the bottom feed lug. It was nearly an eighth of an inch away and I was like...eye way!


exactly!!


----------



## KennyW

Jableman said:


> I totally agree. The less parts that can fall into the panel the better. I was always taught to never use a 10 in 1 in a panel for that very reason.


I generally don't do it anyways, but that said I use the Wera multibit which has a locking bit holder, kind of like an impact driver does. Problem solved.


----------



## RMRiggs

I got these for free at school tonight... Never heard of this brand, I guess I will see how they compare to my ideal pair...


----------



## backstay

Bought a backup as my old one just needed a battery replacement. Figured I get it before they don't exist anymore.


----------



## sarness

backstay said:


> Bought a backup as my old one just needed a battery replacement. Figured I get it before they don't exist anymore.


Good old Palm, it still does stuff that Apple and Google haven't done.


----------



## CGW

....except harder. 

I have one in the drawer. Might have to get it out and dust it off..


----------



## btharmy

RMRiggs said:


> I got these for free at school tonight... Never heard of this brand, I guess I will see how they compare to my ideal pair...


Are they Seatek? If so, your other pair will become your back up pair.


----------



## RMRiggs

btharmy said:


> Are they Seatek? If so, your other pair will become your back up pair.


They are not labeled as seatek, they are labeled AFC... A coworker told me they are relabeled seatek... Whatever they are, they are badass compared to my other pair...


----------



## wendon

RMRiggs said:


> They are not labeled as seatek, they are labeled AFC... A coworker told me they are relabeled seatek... Whatever they are, they are badass compared to my other pair...


I bought a similar one. Didn't like it as well as my Greenlees.


----------



## NC Plc

I have no idea where I will install this, I just happened to find two of them not currently being used. Temperature controllers, etc are what I consider my toys.


----------



## RMRiggs

New 3/8" torque wrench for tightening main lug connections...


----------



## Hippie

Jableman said:


> Amazon


Ebay has tons of cases


----------



## gryczewskip

RMRiggs said:


> View attachment 68833
> 
> 
> New 3/8" torque wrench for tightening main lug connections...


Who torques them,not me


Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

gryczewskip said:


> Who torques them,not me Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I do on big connections... I worked on 3- 400 amp services today and used the torque wrench on every one of the connections.


----------



## gryczewskip

Did a 600 and two 400 this week no to torque wrench

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

gryczewskip said:


> Did a 600 and two 400 this week no to torque wrench Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Whatever works for you man, I know a lot of great electricians who don't use them and have never had any issue. I like using it because it gives me more peace of mind about the work I have done, plus to me it is easier than using a T-handle Allen wrench...


----------



## dawgs

gryczewskip said:


> Did a 600 and two 400 this week no to torque wrench Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I would fire my guys if they did a 600 and 400A without torquing the connections.


----------



## tjb

dawgs said:


> I would fire my guys if they did a 600 and 400A without torquing the connections.



If you're not torquing them, then you are not installing them according to their ul listing, and are therefore installing them illegally, according to code. Which makes me wonder what other sections of the code you don't think you have to follow. 

My new toy is a Milwaukee ecx #2 screwdriver.


----------



## gryczewskip

I've been fired twice on this forum.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

gryczewskip said:


> I've been fired twice on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Well let's go for the hat trick. 
Do you wear tool bags at work? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip

No I use a stolen shopping cart

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Well there you go because as soon as you stroll that on my job site. ...fired. Don't even bother rolling out ![emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip

Tomorrow I Will be high pressing parallel 500 it will be in my shopping cart. 
My tools will be in my garbage bags.
Funny I've been in business for 30+ years haven't had a red tag in 25 years. 
I work one of the tuffest markets, Chicago.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs

gryczewskip said:


> Tomorrow I Will be high pressing parallel 500 it will be in my shopping cart. My tools will be in my garbage bags. Funny I've been in business for 30+ years haven't had a red tag in 25 years. I work one of the tuffest markets, Chicago. Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


We work for the same industrial facilities year after year. We would look mighty stupid when the thermal imager comes each year and and scans equipment we previously installed and finds a hot spot due to not torquing a connection. I will just keep playing it safe and continue working for the same customers. You can cut corners on your one shot jobs and move on.


----------



## tjb

Back to the original discussion ... I just ordered a replacement Milwaukee ncvt, the 2202-20. Love it to death - which death is the on/off button. Sigh.


----------



## Southeast Power

I think I have tried them all.

Does everyone have a collection like this?










This is my new favorite:


----------



## zac

You sir have a problem!
I end up throwing them away.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched

jrannis said:


> I think I have tried them all.
> 
> Does everyone have a collection like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new favorite:


I have a collection like that.... Only I have no idea where they ended up?


----------



## Monkeyboy

Switched said:


> I have a collection like that.... Only I have no idea where they ended up?


Same here, but double.


----------



## derit

jrannis said:


> I think I have tried them all.
> 
> Does everyone have a collection like this?


I hope that Southwire performs better than the Commercial Electric junk, which wastes users' time with incessant false-positive readings.


----------



## TGGT

jrannis said:


> I think I have tried them all.
> 
> Does everyone have a collection like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new favorite:


Here is a USA made NCVD. Biggest thing I don't like about it is that there is no on/off, even though they advertise it as a benefit. A guy at work likes his so I was considering picking it up.

http://www.wireman.com/products/santronics-3000-ultimate-voltage-detector


----------



## drewsserviceco

Have used the santronics in the past and liked it. Similar to the amprobe version I've been using past couple years.


----------



## RMRiggs

Got this at a garage sale... I figured for $10 I might find a use at some point... Normally $150+


----------



## CGW

Nice! 


Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

TGGT said:


> Here is a USA made NCVD. Biggest thing I don't like about it is that there is no on/off, even though they advertise it as a benefit. A guy at work likes his so I was considering picking it up.
> 
> http://www.wireman.com/products/santronics-3000-ultimate-voltage-detector


I have a couple of those Santronics, that's a good price, I'd recommend it. I can remember when all the NCVDs were always-on. I think always-on is safer. I think Santronics claims OSHA uses their product.


----------



## TGGT

splatz said:


> I have a couple of those Santronics, that's a good price, I'd recommend it. I can remember when all the NCVDs were always-on. I think always-on is safer. I think Santronics claims OSHA uses their product.


My concern with there being no identifier that it is on or off is that if the batteries die, and you don't test on a known live source first, you might have a "false negative".


----------



## WIsparky71

I've have an Ideal one for two years now that I really like. The sensitivity seems to be just right.


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> My concern with there being no identifier that it is on or off is that if the batteries die, and you don't test on a known live source first, you might have a "false negative".


I when working in attics will test the known hot romex with my hot stick, and then to what I assume is not hot. If it reads not hot I go back to the known hot source to verify. Nothing like cutting into something hot while not expecting it. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb

zac said:


> I when working in attics will test the known hot romex with my hot stick, and then to what I assume is not hot. If it reads not hot I go back to the known hot source to verify. Nothing like cutting into something hot while not expecting it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


This probably isn't scientific, but I test my tick tracer by rubbing it on my shirt sleeve to get a 'hot' reading via static electricity. I still do the tap test on bare conductors with my fingers, but I have never had a false negative with a tick tracer yet.


----------



## Bad Electrician

jrannis said:


> I think I have tried them all.
> 
> Does everyone have a collection like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new favorite:


Looks like my desk a month ago I bought them all for a trial.


----------



## Bad Electrician

I have not used the first tool yet, though I have ordered a few. 

For verifying the wiring of transformers after they are connected

http://www.hdelectriccompany.com/hd-electric-products/etm/transformer-testers/tilt-ii.htm


I have bought several of these
To check rotation in a safer way.

http://www.testequity.com/products/2701/


----------



## CGW

Not what we generally call toys around here, but I'm excited :clap:


----------



## Bad Electrician

CGW said:


> Not what we generally call toys around here, but I'm excited :clap:


Early Christmas present?


----------



## CGW

Wasn't intended that way, but yeah pretty much.


----------



## RMRiggs

CGW said:


> Not what we generally call toys around here, but I'm excited :clap:


USA or skyline?


----------



## CGW

RMRiggs said:


> USA or skyline?



You play? Most people wouldn't know to ask that question. 

USA. I got it used for a good price. I don't think the previous owner did much with it. It's mint. 




Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

I do, I just do electric work to pay for the habit... I used to own the skyline version in the 3 color sunburst, traded it for a gold top hollowbody which is my go to....


----------



## CGW

RMRiggs said:


> I do, I just do electric work to pay for the habit... I used to own the skyline version in the 3 color sunburst, traded it for a gold top hollowbody which is my go to....



Nice! I also ordered a white pearl pick guard for this one. I have a skyline 5502 also, but there's something wrong with the truss rod [emoji853]

What kind of music do you play? 


Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

CGW said:


> Nice! I also ordered a white pearl pick guard for this one. I have a skyline 5502 also, but there's something wrong with the truss rod [emoji853] What kind of music do you play? Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


I play a lot of folk rock and country stuff, also play a lot of Hillsong at church.


----------



## CGW

That's gorgeous [emoji7]


Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


----------



## zac

CGW said:


> That's gorgeous [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Sent from my Intergalactic Communication Device via Tapatalk


Don't make me bust out my seagull![emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

zac said:


> Don't make me bust out my seagull![emoji1] Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Do it


----------



## CGW

I have others but they're not new, and it would just be a shameless plug [emoji51]


----------



## tjb

Yay, got my replacement Milwaukee 2202-20 ncvt in the mail today. Can't find the two pack for twenty bucks anywhere. My local Home Depot doesn't even carry it anymore. But got this one from Amazon. The button is what dies.


----------



## fisstech

anyone tried those klein lock nut tighteners for deep recessed boxes? seem pretty handy. 

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-56999-Conduit-Locknut/dp/B019A4CXPG


----------



## Monkeyboy

I'd try one. Is ET giving them away for a try?


----------



## backstay

My second one. Very handy around the wood shed. Never out of gas, always starts. And when the sun is shining, runs on free power!


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Showed up today... $Free via mail in rebate for picking up my fuel combo drill/impact.


----------



## backstay

Gun show scores! BCGs were only $50.


----------



## modified electric

That's a great price for those BCG'S


----------



## Monkeyboy

Wow. Two bolt carrier groups for $50. Impressive.


----------



## backstay

Monkeyboy said:


> Wow. Two bolt carrier groups for $50. Impressive.


$50 each, but good price. Coated nickel boron. They were blems and the seller was the manufacture. $2 each for the firing pins. He had 308 BCG complete for $80. The company he was making them for wants $225 ea.


----------



## newcastle

We were over at our pastors place for christmas dinner. all of a sudden he takes out a couple of knifes for me to pick from.i went for this bear grylls.thats what a call a nice surprise, even thou i felt akward since i didnt bring anything


----------



## alkezo

TheLivingBubba said:


> Showed up today... $Free via mail in rebate for picking up my fuel combo drill/impact.


That's a beautiful tool! I got one about a month ago and I love how it doesn't almost nick my fingers like the Dewalt 18v nicd sawzalls that my coworkers have.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Got a few Klein items from Garage Journal Secret Santa:


----------



## wendon

newcastle said:


> We were over at our pastors place for christmas dinner. all of a sudden he takes out a couple of knifes for me to pick from.i went for this bear grylls.thats what a call a nice surprise, even thou i felt akward since i didnt bring anything


What are you going to do with that toad-stabber?


----------



## newcastle

wendon said:


> What are you going to do with that toad-stabber?


Uhh,dunno yet,i'll just keep playing with it and try not to cut myself😄
Maybe i take the next chance and go on a bushcrafting trip.its my first knife of that size too


----------



## Grogan14

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## CGW

I asked Santa for a basic table saw. It's not something I use allot, but when I need it Its a pain not to have. Just a basic craftsman model.


----------



## zac

Picked up the m18 feul combo and was awarded $150 to buy more milwaukee (at the home depot ). So I only had to spend roughly $80 on this set. For most of my work this will suffice. Will send a picture of the big Artillery when they are called on. On a side note my last m12 non fuel was close to 6 years old! I've only started using it regularly for 3to 4 years and don't know why I didn't listen to the tin knockers years ago!


----------



## backstay

Grogan14 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!


Very nice. No rear sight, optics in your future? I'm building a new one for my son's birthday in January.


----------



## Grogan14

backstay said:


> Very nice. No rear sight, optics in your future? I'm building a new one for my son's birthday in January.


It's my first, a PSA kit. I like the traditional look, so was thinking a carry handle, if I can find a decent one.


----------



## MorePaint

Just picked up a Fluke376 to retire my old Fluke77 

Old 77 took some beatings, but never let me down. Time to clean it up and put in on a Shelf.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Girlfriend got me a fancy $75 hammer. It's much nicer in the hand and on the toolbelt than my heavier 20oz Stanley hammer. Something I'd never buy myself but is pretty great as a gift.


----------



## 360max

jeffmoss26 said:


> Got a few Klein items from Garage Journal Secret Santa:


always loved Klein Tools , but charge 3 times the price and make them last for ten years (Phillips rounds out if constantly used)


----------



## wendon

Grogan14 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!


My son bought me a new gun for Christmas.........
When is 0bama gonna take it away?


----------



## backstay

wendon said:


> My son bought me a new gun for Christmas.........
> When is 0bama gonna take it away?


Soon, very soon.


----------



## jordandunlop

Ink&Brass said:


> Girlfriend got me a fancy $75 hammer. It's much nicer in the hand and on the toolbelt than my heavier 20oz Stanley hammer. Something I'd never buy myself but is pretty great as a gift.


 I bought the 15oz dewalt hammer and its awesome. hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I just picked up a 12X48 Clausing metal lathe. It was made in 1972 it is in excellent shape. The ways were reground about 10 years ago.

LC


----------



## backstay

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I just picked up a 12X48 Clausing metal lathe. It was made in 1972 it is in excellent shape. The ways were reground about 10 years ago.
> 
> LC


Pictures, or it never happened!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Way to much technology for me to post pictures.My computer skills are extremely limited at there extreme very best.


----------



## theJcK

jordandunlop said:


> I bought the 15oz dewalt hammer and its awesome. hope you enjoy yours.


A lot of the fellows I grew up around swear by bluegrass hammers.. I have quite a collection of them and a few others. I saw the DeWalt and wondered but theres times when enough is enough. Like my tape measure collection. Haha


----------



## That_Dude

New to me. 125 yr old Fiddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tortuga

That_Dude said:


> New to me. 125 yr old Fiddle. :thumbsup:


I've got one of a similar vintage on the workbench. Needs a soundpost, bridge and tailpiece. Two very nice bows came with it that I need to rehair. I'm not in a big hurry though, my main instrument is mandolin.

I got a Milwaukee baby bandsaw for my birthday, awesome little tool, makes running conduit and strut a lot easier.


----------



## joebanana

Holy Carp, 4,300 replies in 13 minutes? Kids and their toys.


----------



## TheApprentice_

RMRiggs said:


> View attachment 65401
> 
> 
> Pretty much ugly's for my phone...


remember the small conductor rule! 240.4(D)


----------



## That_Dude

Tortuga said:


> I've got one of a similar vintage on the workbench. Needs a soundpost, bridge and tailpiece. Two very nice bows came with it that I need to rehair. I'm not in a big hurry though, my main instrument is mandolin.
> 
> I got a Milwaukee baby bandsaw for my birthday, awesome little tool, makes running conduit and strut a lot easier.


I mainly run Mando's and am starting to get into Fiddles. I also build my own Mando's on the side. :laughing:


----------



## Grogan14

I normally wouldn't give their stuff a 2nd glance, but on clearance for $17.xx each, couldn't pass them up.


----------



## nrp3

Lowe's thinning the herd?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Got a D&B Customs rotary broach for my home shop now I can start making wire benders

LC


----------



## Hippie

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Got a D&B Customs rotary broach for my home shop now I can start making wire benders
> 
> LC


What is that/ what is it used for?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Rotary broaches goes in a drill press or vertical milling machine and it is used to cut square ,hex holes in steel. I have a 3/8 push broach that is used in a arbor press and that is like trying to push a piece of glass through armor plate.

The best way to understand how a rotary broach works is look at their website.
DB Customs US Rotary Broach very easy to find on Google.

I am trying to build a machine shop So far I have a 20"Clausing production drill press a 12X36 Clausing lathe a Jet mill drill and a Dake 1 1/2 ton arbor press. My shop is only 25X20 so it id pretty full .

LC


----------



## Grogan14

nrp3 said:


> Lowe's thinning the herd?


Yeah, Lowes. Got several other items from that aisle for 80+ percent off, but couldn't force myself to grab any of the Southwire screwdrivers that were on clearance.


----------



## WIsparky71

Grogan14 said:


> Yeah, Lowes. Got several other items from that aisle for 80+ percent off, but couldn't force myself to grab any of the Southwire screwdrivers that were on clearance.


I got a southwire demolition screwdriver for Christmas. It broke after two weeks. It was mostly used to hammer locknuts . junk. I've beat on regular Klein ones for years and never broke one


----------



## LARMGUY

Bought both for $25.

The top one is an out-of-production Frost Copperback Green and the lockup is tighter than a mouse's butt stretched over a 55 gallon drum. You can shave or perform surgery with that blade.

The bottom one is an M Tech Fireman's model but a limited run was made a Sheriff. It has a hardened point for glass breaking, a 45 degree razor sharp blade for seatbelt cutting and the weird looking scalloped blade for seatbelt shredding in case the cutter doesn't work. 
It also has an open assist spring.


----------



## CGW

I'm not sure where in my tool bag this will go......YET! :thumbsup:










Ruger GP-100, 6 inch, stainless, .357 mag :devil2:


----------



## CGW

This one I've had for a few months now but just got around to taking some pics.

Savage Arms 320 12 gauge, w/ pistol grip - 5 shot.


----------



## Monkeyboy

CGW said:


> I'm not sure where in my tool bag this will go......YET! :thumbsup: Ruger GP-100, 6 inch, stainless, .357 mag :devil2:


On your hip. At the ready.


----------



## Monkeyboy

CGW said:


> This one I've had for a few months now but just got around to taking some pics. Savage Arms 320 12 gauge, w/ pistol grip - 5 shot.


Nice.


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## Hippie

Is that the long or short probe one?


----------



## Hippie

I added a ton to my Milwaukee collection with all the holiday sales that were going on, and got a ton of free batteries and stuff with them. I now have the new fuel 4 speed impact, the fuel Sawzall, another fuel hammer drill, the best fuel sds plus hammer, the mini blower (awesome for cleanup) 18v led flashlight, 6 1/2" fuel skilsaw, pvc shear, M12 hackzall, and I think that's all the new stuff. I've been eyeing the fuel super hawg and the scope, and I still haven't brought myself to drop the cash on the hole puller just yet. There's a new crimp tool out that's amazing, it even logs data on each crimp and interfaces with the computer which is something I never dreamed of, back when I was an apprentice and the Gators were first coming out


----------



## Grogan14

Hippie said:


> Is that the long or short probe one?


It's the 2258 thermal imager.


----------



## Hippie

Oh I thought it was the endoscope lol


----------



## TGGT

Haven't received them yet, but just ordered two nutbusters, the 410 and the 414's. I own the 307's and broke loose a seriously seized nut after I put a cheater bar on the baby nutbusters. It made me a believer. Now that I'm back on a job with a lot of rigid, I don't want to carry my aluminum pipe wrenches anymore and am hoping the nutbusters will make a lighter alternative.


----------



## LARMGUY

CGW said:


> I'm not sure where in my tool bag this will go......YET! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruger GP-100, 6 inch, stainless, .357 mag :devil2:


I love the Hogue Monogrips. I buy one for every revolver I have. Every gun has the same grip and the same sight picture every time.. None better!


----------



## west shore electric

Just bought this http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-13007238...ngle-drive-kit-fits-cordless-amp-corded-7.jpg love it!


----------



## TGGT

Received the 410 nut busters and am happy with them so far. 414's still on order. As far as rigid is concerned I think the 414's overall would be ideal because the 410's are open to their max on 3/4 rigid. You can get them on 1" and they'll bite fine but the handles will be wide open. Already put a 3' cheater on them and they never slipped.


----------



## edbeginner

I just discovered this robot for fishing wire in conduits. It seems a bit expensive to me but it looks like it makes fishing wire mush easier. Has anyone tried it? Do you know similar tools?


----------



## edbeginner

I just discovered this robot for fishing wire in conduits: www.quick-kl.com

It seems a bit expensive to me but it looks like it makes fishing wire mush easier. Has anyone tried it? Do you know similar tools?


----------



## drsparky

edbeginner said:


> I just discovered this robot for fishing wire in conduits: www.quick-kl.com
> 
> It seems a bit expensive to me but it looks like it makes fishing wire mush easier. Has anyone tried it? Do you know similar tools?


Expensive, good idea but I could not tell how fast it worked or how load it was.


----------



## UncleMike

edbeginner said:


> I just discovered this robot for fishing wire in conduits: www.quick-kl.com
> 
> It seems a bit expensive to me but it looks like it makes fishing wire mush easier. Has anyone tried it? Do you know similar tools?


I watched the video, and they seemingly feed the snake into one end and it comes out the other, which is fine, but I think unlikely given the twisting/turning of the conduit. Then they attach something to the snake and appear to pull out back through the conduit. But when the leader is retrieved at the near end, there's nothing going into the far end. Where did it go? Was it too short? If so, that not representative of what would take place in an actual installation, as there would be much less resistance if what you're pulling through the conduit is shorter than the conduit.

Also, why are they using such a thin conduit? Does the snake fold back on itself in wider conduit?

Overall it seems like a pretty poor demonstration to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## RMRiggs

They did a demo of those for us at school, I was skeptical at first but really like the concept now...


----------



## CGW

Nothing too crazy. My old tool belt got sliced and I only wanted to replace the belt and not the pouches.













.
And a new pair of Kleins. I have a pair but I stumbled across these at a pawn shop for $25 - unopened, brand new. I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## haltonelectrician

Grogan14 said:


>


How do you like the one key?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I need to hear about how you like those!


----------



## Majewski

I'm having issues trying to share pictures but I just got my first Knipex tools. I saw them on sale and couldn't resist. I also got a Milwaukew pvc cutter, didn't "need" it but wanted it badly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'm having issues trying to share pictures but I just got my first Knipex tools. I saw them on sale and couldn't resist. I also got a Milwaukew pvc cutter, didn't "need" it but wanted it badly.



That's about the Knipex tools I have and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## modified electric

I love my knipex tools

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Anyone have the stripper that can be used one handed? It's the 12 40 200 I think?
Curious how handy it truly is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Anyone have the stripper that can be used one handed? It's the 12 40 200 I think?
> Curious how handy it truly is.



I've used a few brands of those typw strippers and they are great at times.


----------



## Majewski

Mech Diver said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have the stripper that can be used one handed? It's the 12 40 200 I think?
> Curious how handy it truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used a few brands of those typw strippers and they are great at times.
Click to expand...

Exactly! I'll admit I'm a total sucker for any tool that claims to free up a movement but I have the ideal/klein versions. I just want to hear someone's personal criticisms before thinking seriously about this one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Exactly! I'll admit I'm a total sucker for any tool that claims to free up a movement but I have the ideal/klein versions. I just want to hear someone's personal criticisms before thinking seriously about this one.



Wiring up control panels with small gauge stranded wire they are fantastic for not pulling the wire when stripping or having your hand punch into a component. It's smoother in action than regular strippers.


----------



## AllWIRES

Mech Diver said:


> Wiring up control panels with small gauge stranded wire they are fantastic for not pulling the wire when stripping or having your hand punch into a component. It's smoother in action than regular strippers.


Exactly. They're perfect for control panel/system assembly.


----------



## modified electric

I will try to get pics later but just got a m18 grinder a set of rack a tiers phase rotation meter and new flashlight

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

New Fluke 323 sitting next to the trusty T5...


----------



## modified electric

These were waiting on me when I got home today



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RMRiggs said:


> View attachment 79273
> 
> 
> New Fluke 323 sitting next to the trusty T5...



Great combo for day to day work.


----------



## AllWIRES

Hit the tool dept for bits and blades... It's the only light on in a two car garage. Not bad. Milwaukee has yet to disappoint me. Besides the stupid styles cap on the inkzall.


----------



## TRurak

I've had that LED flashlight for a couple of years. It's great! I've dropped it quite a few times and it still works.


----------



## Majewski

AllWIRES said:


> Hit the tool dept for bits and blades... It's the only light on in a two car garage. Not bad. Milwaukee has yet to disappoint me. Besides the stupid styles cap on the inkzall.


Yeah what's with those damn caps?


----------



## AllWIRES

Majewski said:


> Yeah what's with those damn caps?


Design flaw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AllWIRES said:


> Hit the tool dept for bits and blades... It's the only light on in a two car garage. Not bad. Milwaukee has yet to disappoint me. Besides the stupid styles cap on the inkzall.


Still got to love Milwaukee, no matter who owns them now.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Still got to love Milwaukee, no matter who owns them now.


I'm only partial to one company in Wisconsin, and that is Johnsonville! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> I'm only partial to one company in Wisconsin, and that is Johnsonville!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Brats ? Yeah I like German meals (Brats / Kraut / Red Cabbage / Etc)


----------



## AllWIRES

MechanicalDVR said:


> Brats ? Yeah I like German meals (Brats / Kraut / Red Cabbage / Etc)


Mmmm.

I lived in Gernany for 3 years. Mostly it's the schnitzels I miss.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AllWIRES said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> I lived in Gernany for 3 years. Mostly it's the schnitzels I miss.


Oh it's all good, schnitzels, rouladen, sauerbraten, pfefferpotthast, spatzel.....
I love it all. My wife makes most of them very well


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh it's all good, schnitzels, rouladen, sauerbraten, pfefferpotthast, spatzel.....
> I love it all. My wife makes most of them very well


Can she fedex me some?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Can she fedex me some?


Nothing is impossible.


----------



## Jarp Habib

Majewski said:


> Yeah what's with those damn caps?


Clips to the side of hard hat brim

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Jarp Habib said:


> Clips to the side of hard hat brim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I understand that, I still don't like them. lol


----------



## newcastle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh it's all good, schnitzels, rouladen, sauerbraten, pfefferpotthast, spatzel.....
> I love it all. My wife makes most of them very well


Oh yeah I had some of it last year, when we went there to see my family!
But of all that food i miss their bread and mayoneise the most i think,i dont care for kraft miracle whip.
Are we trolling the tools thread right now?


----------



## AllWIRES

Jarp Habib said:


> Clips to the side of hard hat brim Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I'm talking about the small clear cap on the stylist side.


----------



## Monkeyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh it's all good, schnitzels, rouladen, sauerbraten, pfefferpotthast, spatzel..... I love it all. My wife makes most of them very well


Wow. You are blessed.


----------



## CS3

The old man got this for me as a gift for getting accepted into an apprenticeship with IBEW. I know it's not made in the US but it's hard to argue with German craftsmanship. I absolutely love it. The only downside is having to store it in an outside pocket of my bag because it grabs ahold of everything inside. 😅


----------



## AllWIRES

CS3 said:


> The old man got this for me as a gift for getting accepted into an apprenticeship with IBEW. I know it's not made in the US but it's hard to argue with German craftsmanship. I absolutely love it. The only downside is having to store it in an outside pocket of my bag because it grabs ahold of everything inside. dde05


Stabila is a fantastic tool.


----------



## nbb

CS3 said:


> The old man got this for me as a gift for getting accepted into an apprenticeship with IBEW. I know it's not made in the US but it's hard to argue with German craftsmanship. I absolutely love it. The only downside is having to store it in an outside pocket of my bag because it grabs ahold of everything inside. 😅


I honestly don't understand the obsession with US made some people have on these forums. I buy tools based on reliability and peer reviews. Price and country of origin are not major factors. Most of the time, my requirements spec something that is not Chinese made, but I have come to terms with the fact that the US also makes inferior tools. I am also in the minority that I think Klein has gone way downhill, especially their strippers and dikes.


----------



## CS3

It's a personal preference in my opinion. I try to buy American made as much as possible to support the local cause. Nothing against any other country of origin though.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

American made is not as important to me made by free people . I want to buy from someone that will benefit from a my purchase of their good or service.
How can I expect them to buy something from me if I will not buy something from them.
Free and fair trade among equals is just good business. 
When you have a free trade agreement with a 3rd or 4th world country that we loose thousands of jobs to no way is that good .

LC


----------



## Monkeyboy

To bad Clinton gave us NAFTA. Our jobs went to Canada & Mexico. Very sweet level. Germans are the best.


----------



## nbb

Lone Crapshooter said:


> American made is not as important to me made by free people . I want to buy from someone that will benefit from a my purchase of their good or service.
> How can I expect them to buy something from me if I will not buy something from them.
> Free and fair trade among equals is just good business.
> When you have a free trade agreement with a 3rd or 4th world country that we loose thousands of jobs to no way is that good .
> 
> LC


And that is the rub. When was the last time you installed an expensive light fixture made in USA? Given the right platform, I would argue that Americans are not free. I have my own ideas about the systemic concentration of wealth in this country, and they are not shared universally. I respect that, and sure as hell don't want to have that discussion on the internet.


----------



## TRurak

I have that stabila torpedo level. It is excellent


----------



## Majewski

Amazon box came today...... TeeHee!


----------



## TRurak

You're gonna love it. I've dropped it quite a few times and it is still true


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

The Canadian side of NAFTA I think was probably a good deal for both countries.
The Mexican side of NAFTA was desastrous for the US. That is what happens when your trade is not between equals.


----------



## Quecmo

*Special delivery today*

Some insulated drivers from Amazon


----------



## chrisfnl

Monkeyboy said:


> To bad Clinton gave us NAFTA. Our jobs went to Canada & Mexico. Very sweet level. Germans are the best.


I pretty much guarantee none of your jobs went to Canada, manufacturing is more expensive up here due to cost of labour and size of manufacturing industry.

Though if anyone ever wants to buy canadian, buy a pic quic screw driver, the "super 8 plus" and the "stubby" are two of the best multi bit drivers you can get as far as I'm concerned, and they're extremely durable.


----------



## LGLS

nbb said:


> And that is the rub. When was the last time you installed an expensive light fixture made in USA? Given the right platform, I would argue that Americans are not free. I have my own ideas about the systemic concentration of wealth in this country, and they are not shared universally. I respect that, and sure as hell don't want to have that discussion on the internet.


Oh well I do. Let's talk!


----------



## LGLS

Lone Crapshooter said:


> The Canadian side of NAFTA I think was probably a good deal for both countries.
> The Mexican side of NAFTA was desastrous for the US. That is what happens when your trade is not between equals.


It wasn't only disastrous to the US, it was also disastrous to Mexico. 800% inflation happened there shortly thereafter, forcing hundreds of thousands to flee to the US to get jobs to earn money to send back home and feed their families.


----------



## Nschtib

Just ordered a Veto Tech LC (used) off of eBay for $100, and then went onto Amazon and ordered a tp4 to go with it... Now to waiting the grueling week for it to ship


----------



## MechanicalDVR

IslandGuy said:


> It wasn't only disastrous to the US, it was also disastrous to Mexico. 800% inflation happened there shortly thereafter, forcing hundreds of thousands to flee to the US to get jobs to earn money to send back home and feed their families.


Seems they could save a mint just buying condoms.


----------



## Majewski

Nschtib said:


> Just ordered a Veto Tech LC (used) off of eBay for $100, and then went onto Amazon and ordered a tp4 to go with it... Now to waiting the grueling week for it to ship


Sometimes I see they offer specials for prime if you can show some type of student info...


----------



## emtnut

Monkeyboy said:


> To bad Clinton gave us NAFTA. Our jobs went to Canada & Mexico. Very sweet level. Germans are the best.


Interesting. Up here, we all hated Mulroney (Prime Minister) for NAFTA ... We figured the US and Mexico screwed us !

I wonder what the word is in Mexico ! :laughing:

**edit** didn't see the posts after yours !


----------



## Monkeyboy

The same.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> Interesting. Up here, we all hated Mulroney (Prime Minister) for NAFTA ... We figured the US and Mexico screwed us !
> 
> I wonder what the word is in Mexico ! :laughing:
> 
> **edit** didn't see the posts after yours !


I'd say the word for the ones that jumped the fence and have a full benefits package that they don't pay for the word is Amore. They love all that free money and welfare the US is tossing their way FOC.


----------



## Nschtib

Majewski said:


> Sometimes I see they offer specials for prime if you can show some type of student info...


Not a student tho


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nschtib said:


> Not a student tho


I have also had emails where you buy a Veto bag and get the meter bag for free, etc.


----------



## Nschtib

I got the Tech LC used though, so I don't get that deal :/


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The spring deal:

https://www.vetopropac.com/springpromo


----------



## Nschtib

Do you think I can register it with my eBay Receipt? The person I bought it from has had it a year and didn't register it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nschtib said:


> Do you think I can register it with my eBay Receipt? The person I bought it from has had it a year and didn't register it.


Worth a try, they have been very good tome in the past.


----------



## Nschtib

Okay so now that I'll have Veto, Wera, Knipex, Fluke, and Milwaukee tools, what's next that I need to know about?


----------



## Monkeyboy

Fein multimaster.


----------



## Nschtib

Is that a fancy multi-tool?


----------



## Forge Boyz

Yes. The best and the most expensive. I wish I had one. I just have a cheapo Porter Cable.


----------



## Nschtib

I have the Milwaukee 12v, gets the job done.


----------



## Monkeyboy

I have the fein corded & the Mikita 18v. The cordless do nearly as well at half the cost.


----------



## Majewski

I worked next to a framer today that has Fein tools......faaaaancy!


----------



## RMRiggs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great combo for day to day work.


I have been happy with it so far, although I do plan to add a Something like a Fluke 117 to the mix as well...


----------



## Jhellwig

Monkeyboy said:


> To bad Clinton gave us NAFTA. Our jobs went to Canada & Mexico. Very sweet level. Germans are the best.


Clinton might have signed it but Nixon and Reagan started the framework for it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RMRiggs said:


> I have been happy with it so far, although I do plan to add a Something like a Fluke 117 to the mix as well...


A 117 is a great choice for electrical work. Really need to match the meter you pick to the features you need for the work you do without going too far overboard. Some of the newer Flukes have a downloadable memory to log history for a customer and or prove a problem exists (on intermittent issues) but they have far higher costs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Clinton might have signed it but Nixon and Reagan started the framework for it.


Please don't use Wikipedia as a quoted source. I could write a submission for wiki and blame it on Eisenhower but that doesn't make it so. NAFTA was a Clinton-Bush brain child, let the blame-fault fall on it's parents not distant relatives. The Nixon administration had as much to do with events of 1990s as Lincoln's did.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

majewski said:


> i worked next to a framer today that has fein tools......faaaaancy!


expensive !!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> expensive !!


Yup, I asked about it and he made sure to inform me of the brand, history, quality and COST. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Yup, I asked about it and he made sure to inform me of the brand, history, quality and COST. Lol


It makes me laugh, people see a $1000 price tag on a Milwaukee M12 multi-piece combo kit and they freak out. The wife and I were at a home improvement show and saw a Fein booth and watched the demo, if you wanted enough of their equipment to replace your basics it would be like financing a certified used car. $1000 there would just be a lay away payment.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Please don't use Wikipedia as a quoted source. I could write a submission for wiki and blame it on Eisenhower but that doesn't make it so. NAFTA was a Clinton-Bush brain child, let the blame-fault fall on it's parents not distant relatives. The Nixon administration had as much to do with events of 1990s as Lincoln's did.


It wasn't Wikipedia. It was some government website that I am fairly certain I got it from. It has been a while since I read it and now I can't find it so you can be skeptical for now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> It wasn't Wikipedia. It was some government website that I am fairly certain I got it from. It has been a while since I read it and now I can't find it so you can be skeptical for now.


Lived through the debates and news stories at the time (thinking it was going to end in disaster) and low and behold.... I was never a Nixon fan but know very well he had more interest in areas outside NA.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

5053: Only had it a couple weeks, but I'm really digging this thing. Its great for smaller jobs where I don't want to carry my whole tool bag, but need more than what I can shove in my back pocket. I've tried other pocket pouches, but this one is by far the best. 

8" pump pliers: Wanted a second, smaller pair in my tool bag. This fits the bill. Works well in tighter spaces. 

6 in 1 strippers: I had the first gen ones for a day, before I returned them to HD because I ruined the blade cutting a piece of 14-2. Decided to give the second gen ones a shot. Supposedly Milwaukee fixed the known issues (including the ****ty blade and ****ty handles). We will see how these hold up....


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

I got a Veto PRO PAC Tech pac backpack and I loved it recently the front main zipper and rear zipper stiching holding it to the bag blew out I liked it when it worked it was rugged until that event I hope they fix it


----------



## Monkeyboy

mdnitedrftr said:


> 5053: Only had it a couple weeks, but I'm really digging this thing. Its great for smaller jobs where I don't want to carry my whole tool bag, but need more than what I can shove in my back pocket. I've tried other pocket pouches, but this one is by far the best. 8" pump pliers: Wanted a second, smaller pair in my tool bag. This fits the bill. Works well in tighter spaces. 6 in 1 strippers: I had the first gen ones for a day, before I returned them to HD because I ruined the blade cutting a piece of 14-2. Decided to give the second gen ones a shot. Supposedly Milwaukee fixed the known issues (including the ****ty blade and ****ty handles). We will see how these hold up....


I like those new 6in1 pliers but can't get around my area.


----------



## tjb

I love my 5053 pocket caddy.


----------



## Majewski

Lemus"TheDon"Navarro said:


> I got a Veto PRO PAC Tech pac backpack and I loved it recently the front main zipper and rear zipper stiching holding it to the bag blew out I liked it when it worked it was rugged until that event I hope they fix it


I'd be shocked if they don't fix that. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## electric engineer

So today I picked up the fuel m12 impact and 1/2 hammer drill driver combo .. My question for y'all is should I return it and just get the 12v impact fuel and get the 18v fuel hammer drill driver.. Or is the 12 enough. I am only doing residential work.. My plan is the get the whole hog next for doing the whole house rough ins.. And should I get the 12 v fuel saw zall or the 18v one ?? 

I will have pics up soon. Also picked up the Klein back pack. And a few other tools today. Dropped like $450 today on new tools ...


----------



## electric engineer

I am selling all my old dewalt stuff and switching over to the m fuel stuff !!!


----------



## Grogan14

electric engineer said:


> So today I picked up the fuel m12 impact and 1/2 hammer drill driver combo .. My question for y'all is should I return it and just get the 12v impact fuel and get the 18v fuel hammer drill driver.. Or is the 12 enough. I am only doing residential work.. My plan is the get the whole hog next for doing the whole house rough ins.. And should I get the 12 v fuel saw zall or the 18v one ??


I wouldn't be without the M18 drill/driver. I use it a ton, even with having the M18 Hawg. Roughing, I'll run an 18" auger in it, with a short auger in the Hawg. My M12 1/2" doesn't get much use at all other than twist drills really.

On the other, assuming you're talking the Hackzall. I use my M12 Fuel much more than my M18.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electric engineer said:


> I am selling all my old dewalt stuff and switching over to the m fuel stuff !!!


This is the way it usually progresses.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electric engineer said:


> So today I picked up the fuel m12 impact and 1/2 hammer drill driver combo .. My question for y'all is should I return it and just get the 12v impact fuel and get the 18v fuel hammer drill driver.. Or is the 12 enough. I am only doing residential work.. My plan is the get the whole hog next for doing the whole house rough ins.. And should I get the 12 v fuel saw zall or the 18v one ??
> 
> I will have pics up soon. Also picked up the Klein back pack. And a few other tools today. Dropped like $450 today on new tools ...


Go for the 18v sawzall and you won't be disappointed. Best of luck with the new stuff.


----------



## zac

electric engineer said:


> So today I picked up the fuel m12 impact and 1/2 hammer drill driver combo .. My question for y'all is should I return it and just get the 12v impact fuel and get the 18v fuel hammer drill driver.. Or is the 12 enough. I am only doing residential work.. My plan is the get the whole hog next for doing the whole house rough ins.. And should I get the 12 v fuel saw zall or the 18v one ??
> 
> I will have pics up soon. Also picked up the Klein back pack. And a few other tools today. Dropped like $450 today on new tools ...


You'll get more for your buck with the combo. The fuel hole hawg should cover all your big drilling. Just put the m12 fuel in low gear and try to use a 7/8 or smaller self feed spade bit...anything bigger in constant use will probably kill the drill. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

I have a bunch of M18 and M18 Fuel tools from when I was non-union. Not that I have a reason to change to DeWalt now, but I'd rather purchase from an American owned, and in some cases, American assembled manufacturer. Maybe when I have money to burn I'll sell off all my milwaukee tools and switch back to dewalt.

Milwaukee and Ryobi are owned by Techtronic Industries headquartered in Hong Kong (AKA China). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techtronic_Industries


----------



## zac

Also it's been said: 
18 volt is the wise choice for getting it done. 12 volt is more of a luxury option.. read light weight. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Also it's been said:
> 18 volt is the wise choice for getting it done. 12 volt is more of a luxury option.. read light weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The smaller 12v stuff is great for service and small repairs, 18v is great for installs and larger work.


----------



## HackWork

View attachment 82049


They come with rechargeable batteries and a charger, but I prefer to use AAA alkaline batteries so I don't have to worry about if they are charged or have to charge them for 12 hours.


----------



## splatz

electric engineer said:


> So today I picked up the fuel m12 impact and 1/2 hammer drill driver combo .. My question for y'all is should I return it and just get the 12v impact fuel and get the 18v fuel hammer drill driver.. Or is the 12 enough. I am only doing residential work.. My plan is the get the whole hog next for doing the whole house rough ins.. And should I get the 12 v fuel saw zall or the 18v one ??


I have the M12 Fuel hammer drill and imact kit and I like it, but if you're getting the Super Hawg I'd go all 18V. The 12V is only a little smaller and lighter, it's not worth juggling two sets of batteries over. I don't bore all that much wood so for me that little bit of weight and bulk is worth saving. The next thing i add will be the 12v bandsaw, which will be nice for conduit up to 1.25" and strut. The 12V hammer drill is a little anemic, but since I use it mostly for 1/4" holes for anchors, it's adequate. Still I might wind up with the 12V sds.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I have the M12 Fuel hammer drill and imact kit and I like it, but if you're getting the Super Hawg I'd go all 18V. The 12V is only a little smaller and lighter, it's not worth juggling two sets of batteries over. I don't bore all that much wood so for me that little bit of weight and bulk is worth saving. The next thing i add will be the 12v bandsaw, which will be nice for conduit up to 1.25" and strut. The 12V hammer drill is a little anemic, but since I use it mostly for 1/4" holes for anchors, it's adequate. Still I might wind up with the 12V sds.


I disagree on that statement. I use the 12v tools far more often than the 18v which for me are all the bigger tools (SDS drill, RAD, Sawzall, 1/2" Hammerdrill, and bandsaw) that lend themselves more to installs than service.


----------



## Majewski

splatz said:


> I have the M12 Fuel hammer drill and imact kit and I like it, but if you're getting the Super Hawg I'd go all 18V. The 12V is only a little smaller and lighter, it's not worth juggling two sets of batteries over. I don't bore all that much wood so for me that little bit of weight and bulk is worth saving. The next thing i add will be the 12v bandsaw, which will be nice for conduit up to 1.25" and strut. The 12V hammer drill is a little anemic, but since I use it mostly for 1/4" holes for anchors, it's adequate. Still I might wind up with the 12V sds.


I friggin love the m12 bandsaw for conduit! I have the m12s around for light duty but I lug mostly 18v around. Next on my list is the larger 6 battery charger and larger bandsaw woohoo.


----------



## HackWork

The six battery charger sucks because it doesn't charge all the batteries at once.

I made my own before I had an inverter on the van. This way I could bring one thing in and charge a lot of batteries at once.


View attachment 82073


----------



## Majewski

Jrzy said:


> The six battery charger sucks because it doesn't charge all the batteries at once.
> 
> I made my own before I had an inverter on the van. This way I could bring one thing in and charge a lot of batteries at once.
> 
> 
> View attachment 82073


Seriously, it doesn't?! Wow....that sorta surprises me, why get it otherwise?
I like your idea!


----------



## HackWork

I love the m12 tools, and I would love them just as much if I were still doing large commercial construction.

The m-12 bandsaw is excellent, perfect for cutting everything up to 1 1/4", even cuts 1 5/8" strut like butter. The SDS rotary hammer is awesome too for a 12v tool. The impact and Sticklight is all you need for most situations. 

I would have killed to have tools like this back then, I'd be a piping machine :laughing:

Spätzle, I wouldn't recommend using the hammer drill function of any drill/driver. It's just a silly little vibration function that ends up killing the life of the drill in my experience. Get the M12 SDS!!!


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Seriously, it doesn't?! Wow....that sorta surprises me, why get it otherwise?
> I like your idea!


Nope, I believe the 6 way one does 1 M12 and 1 M18 at a time.

The 4 way M12 charger only charges 1 battery at a time, which is worthless.


----------



## Majewski

Jrzy said:


> Nope, I believe the 6 way one does 1 M12 and 1 M18 at a time.
> 
> The 4 way M12 charger only charges 1 battery at a time, which is worthless.


That's stupid. Here I was thinking it charged all 6 at once. lol


----------



## splatz

Jrzy said:


> Spätzle, I wouldn't recommend using the hammer drill function of any drill/driver. It's just a silly little vibration function that ends up killing the life of the drill in my experience. Get the M12 SDS!!!


A real hammer drill is so much better in masonry, no doubt, the "hammer" in the combo devices isn't much more than rubbing two poker chips together. And the SDS chuck is nice. 

But it's nice to be able to carry just one tool and drive screws and drill metal, wood, or masonry. I buy those multi-material bits that drill wood and masonry and some metal.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> I disagree on that statement. I use the 12v tools far more often than the 18v which for me are all the bigger tools (SDS drill, RAD, Sawzall, 1/2" Hammerdrill, and bandsaw) that lend themselves more to installs than service.


You, my friend, I have seen and coveted after your photos, we all know your answer to any "which tool" question, is "ALL OF THEM."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> You, my friend, I have seen and coveted after your photos, we all know your answer to any "which tool" question, is "ALL OF THEM."


LOL, I just can't see going through a regular day without a 12v impact. When all is said and done it's just so much smaller, easier to get in places, and less to carry than the 18v tools. I could pass up all th eother 12v tools for 18v. The 12v right angle drill is also hard to beat when working inside equipment.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> A real hammer drill is so much better in masonry, no doubt, the "hammer" in the combo devices isn't much more than rubbing two poker chips together. And the SDS chuck is nice.
> 
> But it's nice to be able to carry just one tool and drive screws and drill metal, wood, or masonry. I buy those multi-material bits that drill wood and masonry and some metal.


I agree completely. I carry my M12 impact gun all the time and wish it had a hammer feature that could drill out 5/32" and 3/16" holes for tapcons, that would make my job so much easier. I used to carry the M12 hammer drill driver. I was able to drill out cement for the tapcons with that, but it wasn't powerful enough for my other needs, so I switched to the impact.


I was in my van at the time I made the above post, apparently my iPad corrected your username to Spätzle lol.


----------



## Majewski

I was wondering about the Spätzle lol.


----------



## HackWork

I don't think the M12 Sticklight gets enough love here. I use it in complete darkness. It's tiny and can fit in my back pocket, but it can light up an attic or pitch black basement. It's all I use during a panel change, no more temp power for lights. It lasts 4 hours on the small 2.0 battery and 8 hours on the larger 4.0 battery. It's brighter than my Dewalt 18V Lantern that I used for many years, but a fraction of the size.


----------



## MTW

Jrzy said:


> I love the m12 tools, and I would love them just as much if I were still doing large commercial construction.
> 
> The m-12 bandsaw is excellent, perfect for cutting everything up to 1 1/4", even cuts 1 5/8" strut like butter. The SDS rotary hammer is awesome too for a 12v tool. The impact and Sticklight is all you need for most situations.
> 
> I would have killed to have tools like this back then, I'd be a piping machine :laughing:
> 
> Spätzle, I wouldn't recommend using the hammer drill function of any drill/driver. It's just a silly little vibration function that ends up killing the life of the drill in my experience. Get the M12 SDS!!!


Do you have the M12 Fuel SDS?


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Do you have the M12 Fuel SDS?


Yes, that's the one I mentioned in the post.

The Fuel model says it goes up to 5/8", the non-Fuel went to 1/2". I've drilled 1" thru block many times and it works well, but it spins a little too far for really hard concrete.


----------



## MTW

Jrzy said:


> Yes, that's the one I mentioned in the post.
> 
> The Fuel model says it goes up to 5/8", the non-Fuel went to 1/2". I've drilled 1" thru block many times and it works well, but it spins a little too far for really hard concrete.


Nice. How's the battery life? I picked up a few free XC 4.0 packs with the $135 Fuel kits I bought a few weeks ago. 

As I said in the other thread, the M12 Fuel Hackzall is next in my collection.


----------



## Glock23gp

Battery life is phenomenal on all new Milwaukee. As stated by someone else the 12v today is what the 18v was of yesteryear...only thing that drains my 4.0ah is my 3000 lumen floodlight on high.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Nice. How's the battery life? I picked up a few free XC 4.0 packs with the $135 Fuel kits I bought a few weeks ago.
> 
> As I said in the other thread, the M12 Fuel Hackzall is next in my collection.


I don't care for the hackzall. I know everyone else does, but I don't have much use for it. I either use my M12 backsaw, or a real 18V sawzall. I just can't find the need in between. 

The battery life on the SDS rotary hammer seems good, I wouldn't know because I never brought it down that far, never came close to using all it's power.

Since most of my work currently is service type work, I prefer the smaller 2.0 batteries. They last more than long enough for me. I'd like to get more of those, I have enough 4.0's.

I still have the older 1.5 small batteries and 3.0 big battery, they are barely used.


----------



## ponyboy

Jrzy said:


> I don't care for the hackzall. I know everyone else does, but I don't have much use for it. I either use my M12 backsaw, or a real 18V sawzall. I just can't find the need in between.
> 
> 
> 
> The battery life on the SDS rotary hammer seems good, I wouldn't know because I never brought it down that far, never came close to using all it's power.
> 
> 
> 
> Since most of my work currently is service type work, I prefer the smaller 2.0 batteries. They last more than long enough for me. I'd like to get more of those, I have enough 4.0's.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the older 1.5 small batteries and 3.0 big battery, they are barely used.




I have the fuel m12 hackzall and have used it once. I bought it for a side job I was doing and I needed a sawzall so I just covered the cost of the hackzall in the bill, it worked well for the little bit I needed. I've also purchased the fuel m12 rotary hammer and the m12 bandsaw, I used to bash that stuff up and down on this forum but I gotta say man it's the tits. I've also picked up the fuel m18 impact and drill combo kit with the 5.0 ah batteries, also amazing. 
Currently trying to figure out what to get next, I'm thinking circular saw or grinder 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Biscuits said:


> I have the fuel m12 hackzall and have used it once. I bough it for a side job I was doing and I needed a sawzall so I just co reed the cost of the hackzall in the bill, it worked well for the little bit I needed. I've also purchased the fuel m12 rotary hammer and the m12 bandsaw, I used to bash that stuff up and down on this forum but I gotta say man it's the tits. I've also picked up the fuel m18 impact and drill combo kit with the 5.0 ah batteries, also amazing.
> Currently trying to figure out what to get next, I'm thinking circular saw or grinder
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both! Lol


----------



## TGGT

Jrzy said:


> I don't think the M12 Sticklight gets enough love here. I use it in complete darkness. It's tiny and can fit in my back pocket, but it can light up an attic or pitch black basement. It's all I use during a panel change, no more temp power for lights. It lasts 4 hours on the small 2.0 battery and 8 hours on the larger 4.0 battery. It's brighter than my Dewalt 18V Lantern that I used for many years, but a fraction of the size.


I know you dig the compact aspect of the M12, but I can tell you the M18 lantern is badass. BTW, Milwaukee now has 5AH batteries which I'd probably only recommend if you're using the cordless bandsaws, circ saws, or hammer drills. Not sure how often you use a circ saw doing residential, but I have the fuel circ and it's very powerful.


----------



## HackWork

Biscuits said:


> I have the fuel m12 hackzall and have used it once. I bought it for a side job I was doing and I needed a sawzall so I just covered the cost of the hackzall in the bill, it worked well for the little bit I needed. I've also purchased the fuel m12 rotary hammer and the m12 bandsaw, I used to bash that stuff up and down on this forum but I gotta say man it's the tits. I've also picked up the fuel m18 impact and drill combo kit with the 5.0 ah batteries, also amazing.
> Currently trying to figure out what to get next, I'm thinking circular saw or grinder
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sticklight if you don't have it.

I would like the M12 oscillating tool, but I've been told by people that is has no balls and doesn't last long either. I wish they made a Fuel model. For now I use my Rockwell oscillating tool.


----------



## HackWork

TGGT said:


> I know you dig the compact aspect of the M12, but I can tell you the M18 lantern is badass. BTW, Milwaukee now has 5AH batteries which I'd probably only recommend if you're using the cordless bandsaws, circ saws, or hammer drills. Not sure how often you use a circ saw doing residential, but I have the fuel circ and it's very powerful.


I'm sure it is. Right now I still have so many Dewalt 18V tools that I have to stick with them. But if I ever switch to Milwaukee M18, the lantern is mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Grogan14

The 6-battery Rapid Charge Station charges each battery 30-40% faster than the standard chargers, so even though it only charges 3 simultaneously, it's still awesome. I never charge my batteries during the workday, as I have plenty. Stick a bunch in there when I get home and they are all done within maybe an hour and a half, if all deeply drained.


----------



## HackWork

Grogan14 said:


> The 6-battery Rapid Charge Station charges each battery 30-40% faster than the standard chargers, so even though it only charges 3 simultaneously, it's still awesome. I never charge my batteries during the workday, as I have plenty. Stick a bunch in there when I get home and they are all done within maybe an hour and a half, if all deeply drained.


My mistake, I see it's 3 batteries at once instead of 2.

But if you're charging at home, I would just use the normal chargers anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrzy said:


> I don't care for the hackzall. I know everyone else does, but I don't have much use for it. I either use my M12 backsaw, or a real 18V sawzall. I just can't find the need in between.


With a blade that is more like a jig saw blade than a sawzall blade the hackzall is great for cutting boxes into plywood covered walls.


----------



## Grogan14

The new Fuel SDS is pretty much the nuts.


----------



## HackWork

Grogan14 said:


> The new Fuel SDS is pretty much the nuts.


Wow, 3.3ft-lbs of impact energy, that's significantly more than the 120V Bosch Bulldog. I consider the Bulldog to be the industry standard and compare everything to it. But maybe that's an antiquated idea since 18v tools are now surpassing it.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

Jrzy said:


> View attachment 82073



Genius. I'm going to make something like that soon 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Genius. I'm going to make something like that soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goal was to make something as small and light as I could to hold all the chargers, something easy to carry into a job and have only 1 cord to plug in. At the time I was charging my batteries at customer's houses. Now I charge them in the van on the way to or from jobs using an inverter. 


View attachment 82081


View attachment 82089



ETA: Wow, I am almost embarrassed to post this after looking at all the mis-cut pieces of plywood and the cracks. I was in a rush, I swear!


----------



## zac

Jrzy said:


> I'm sure it is. Right now I still have so many Dewalt 18V tools that I have to stick with them. But if I ever switch to Milwaukee M18, the lantern is mine :thumbsup:


I just bought the m12 and it is good for me. The m18 just looked to big for me. I would scratch the lens or break it. The m12 lantern is good for attic lighting and for when I need general lighting when I'm troubleshooting. A lot of times I'm doing a service call at the end of the day and will use the lantern for path lighting or in the house .

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Jrzy said:


> My goal was to make something as small and light as I could to hold all the chargers, something easy to carry into a job and have only 1 cord to plug in. At the time I was charging my batteries at customer's houses. Now I charge them in the van on the way to or from jobs using an inverter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 82081
> 
> 
> View attachment 82089
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Wow, I am almost embarrassed to post this after looking at all the mis-cut pieces of plywood and the cracks. I was in a rush, I swear!


Straight up hack. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14

The added lumens of the M18 lantern was worth the extra bulk, for me. They're great for generally lighting an attic or basement work area, or lighting my way out to the truck late on a winter afternoon.


----------



## HackWork

Which M18 lantern are you all talking about? There are a couple different model lights.


----------



## Grogan14

There's only one that Milwaukee labels a lantern, as far as I know - the 2363-20.


----------



## zac

Grogan14 said:


> There's only one that Milwaukee labels a lantern, as far as I know - the 2363-20.


And this is the flood light you may be thinking of. 







By the way that is not me.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

zac said:


> And this is the flood light you may be thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way that is not me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


And I have a new phone that is tripping

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

The flood light is the bomb. I would suggest it first.
The m 18 stick light is sweet too. It has 3 angles instead of the fixed position of the m12. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nschtib

Just loaded up a Veto Tech LC I got off of eBay, and my new TP4


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> The flood light is the bomb. I would suggest it first.
> The m 18 stick light is sweet too. It has 3 angles instead of the fixed position of the m12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yeah, there is a picture of the M18 floodlight lighting up an entire backyard on another forum.


----------



## Grogan14

That M18 flood light and the M18 lantern get the most use of my Milwaukee lights. Have the M12 stick, but never use it since getting a couple Bosch FL12's - as well as the batteries and a charger for them - as rewards on another site.


----------



## zac

Jrzy said:


> Yeah, there is a picture of the M18 floodlight lighting up an entire backyard on another forum.


The only thing I don't like about the Led's is the intense bright light if it's in your vision. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando

Jrzy said:


> Sticklight if you don't have it.
> 
> I would like the M12 oscillating tool, but I've been told by people that is has no balls and doesn't last long either. I wish they made a Fuel model. For now I use my Rockwell oscillating tool.


My first m12 multi-tool (oscillating tool) lasted 4 years, and was beat pretty hard. Dropping it in a puddle is what finished it off.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> My first m12 multi-tool (oscillating tool) lasted 4 years, and was beat pretty hard. Dropping it in a puddle is what finished it off.


I know some people like to use the oscillating tool for drywall, but that makes too much dust for me so I like using a keyhole saw.

My main use for the oscillating tool is cutting holes in hard plaster walls with a grit blade and once in a while notching wood studs if they get in the way.

I was told that the M12 doesn't have the balls for that, what do you think?


----------



## Majewski

Going_Commando said:


> My first m12 multi-tool (oscillating tool) lasted 4 years, and was beat pretty hard. Dropping it in a puddle is what finished it off.


I love mine! It's a perfect tool with drywall or even harder materials if I have extra batteries. I use the m18 one more now so I have all same batteries though. I really want to get this stick light but since I have a new 2k lumen headlamp I need more motivation.



Jrzy said:


> I know some people like to use the oscillating tool for drywall, but that makes too much dust for me so I like using a keyhole saw.
> 
> My main use for the oscillating tool is cutting holes in hard plaster walls with a grit blade and once in a while notching wood studs if they get in the way.
> 
> I was told that the M12 doesn't have the balls for that, what do you think?



I don't think the m12 lasts long with notching. I have killed a few batteries in a row doing it. Just buy both. lol


----------



## zac

Jrzy said:


> I know some people like to use the oscillating tool for drywall, but that makes too much dust for me so I like using a keyhole saw.
> 
> My main use for the oscillating tool is cutting holes in hard plaster walls with a grit blade and once in a while notching wood studs if they get in the way.
> 
> I was told that the M12 doesn't have the balls for that, what do you think?


The multi tool makes the least amount of dust and the m18 is sweet for cutting sheer walls etc. The oscillator (I've own 2) have both had the collet spin off and we're un fixable. The oscillator works well for enlarging holes, most notably under cabinet whips or back splash covering receptacles etc..

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Not really a "toy" but bought a new pair of boots.









Thorogood emperor toe. $173 shipped. First pair of pull-ons I've ever purchased. Probably the last. A lot of people wear pull-on or cowboy style boots down here in the south so I figured I'd see what the fuss is about. 

They're not bad, but I think it's kind of an acquired taste to drag your feet everywhere. They fit pretty snug, but rolling off the ball of your foot on a long walk like you would with a tight pair of boots or shoes will cause a lot of friction as your heel slips up and down out of place. Did some yard work in them and it was nice to kick them off at the door and slip them back on about as quick.The leather is really soft and they look great honestly, but I'll see how they fare in a muddy trench and soaked in cutting oil.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Look nice who makes them


----------



## newcastle

Got this.needed a gap filler between a step bit and a hydraulic punch.
Its impact rated,with 1/4" hex shank,will be used with my m12 fuel impact.i know i know, its not ideal carbide cutters nor is it a greenlee one,but its cheap.
Anyone with some experience with these?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

newcastle said:


> Got this.needed a gap filler between a step bit and a hydraulic punch.
> Its impact rated,with 1/4" hex shank,will be used with my m12 fuel impact.i know i know, its not ideal carbide cutters nor is it a greenlee one,but its cheap.
> Anyone with some experience with these?


They look impressive, good luck with them.


----------



## newcastle

MechanicalDVR said:


> They look impressive, good luck with them.


Thanks, i will get to use them on tuesday.just wondering how many holes it will take me to start btching about the awfull steel quality?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

newcastle said:


> Thanks, i will get to use them on tuesday.just wondering how many holes it will take me to start btching about the awfull steel quality?


Depends what you're drilling. Tough materials use cutting lube.


----------



## newcastle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Depends what you're drilling. Tough materials use cutting lube.


Yeah and lots of it,there was a tips and tricks thread here somewhere and someone suggested milk as an improvised cutting oil,a gallon will keep em nice and sharp i think


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

I got the Milwaukee version of those pretty good fast clean holes. Be careful with spring if your going in a live panel(which I know we would all never do)slow the drill down near the end or use a box.Overall good the standard rules apply with these like regular hole saws I e don't slam em and pilot bit for longer life .I got the greenlee carbides too but these are nice lil saws fit in ur pouch and ur impact.Only compliant I ever got was there loud because they run high speed but whatever.


----------



## HackWork

newcastle said:


> Yeah and lots of it,there was a tips and tricks thread here somewhere and someone suggested milk as an improvised cutting oil,a gallon will keep em nice and sharp i think


I still question the milk thing. IMO, anything that keeps the bit cool will work, even water. Oil is good because when it remains on the bit it will keep it from oxidizing.

I agree with your reasoning to purchase those bits. I find myself needing a 1 1/4" KO in something and hate having to both drill it and take out the hydraulic KO set. I'd rather just drill it once with the proper size bit.


----------



## Going_Commando

Jrzy said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first m12 multi-tool (oscillating tool) lasted 4 years, and was beat pretty hard. Dropping it in a puddle is what finished it off.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people like to use the oscillating tool for drywall, but that makes too much dust for me so I like using a keyhole saw.
> 
> My main use for the oscillating tool is cutting holes in hard plaster walls with a grit blade and once in a while notching wood studs if they get in the way.
> 
> I was told that the M12 doesn't have the balls for that, what do you think?
Click to expand...

I dont have a corded multitool, so Ive used the m12 for everything. It doesnt have the nut of a corded one, but has still always gotten the job done for me. Its also nice and light, but easy to keep from walking on a cut. I use mine for all kinds of stuff, but definitely agree on sheetrock. The jab saw keeps the dust down and has more "feel". Ive found romex in a wall with my multitool when the blade punched through too hard, amd it made for a long day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrzy said:


> I still question the milk thing. IMO, anything that keeps the bit cool will work, even water. Oil is good because when it remains on the bit it will keep it from oxidizing.
> 
> I agree with your reasoning to purchase those bits. I find myself needing a 1 1/4" KO in something and hate having to both drill it and take out the hydraulic KO set. I'd rather just drill it once with the proper size bit.


While many pine oil slurry mixes for stationary band saws look like milk they sure don't smell like milk would after a day or so of cutting.


----------



## TGGT

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Look nice who makes them


Thorogood. They have an impressive line of US made footwear. You can get a discount if you're union.


----------



## HackWork

Are you sure that they are supposed to allow your heel to move up and down inside so much?

You are going to wear thru socks and give yourself calluses on the back of your feet.


----------



## Majewski

I can't stand a loose boot. I only wear em for non working situations. Shoes however I love slip ons for resi.


----------



## TGGT

Jrzy said:


> Are you sure that they are supposed to allow your heel to move up and down inside so much?
> 
> You are going to wear thru socks and give yourself calluses on the back of your feet.


I imagine. People seem to drag their feet a bit more in these types of boots. If they were any tighter I'd never get my foot in, they're pretty snug. Like a pair of boots you don't bother to lace up. Most of my time has been in a ditch or on a scissor lift anyway not walking long distances. I still got a pair of lace ups boots anyhow.


----------



## Going_Commando

Jrzy said:


> Are you sure that they are supposed to allow your heel to move up and down inside so much?
> 
> You are going to wear thru socks and give yourself calluses on the back of your feet.


My cowboy boots don't allow very much heel movement at all. I don't think they fit him right. Try thicker socks maybe?


----------



## Going_Commando

TGGT said:


> I imagine. People seem to drag their feet a bit more in these types of boots. If they were any tighter I'd never get my foot in, they're pretty snug. Like a pair of boots you don't bother to lace up. Most of my time has been in a ditch or on a scissor lift anyway not walking long distances. I still got a pair of lace ups boots anyhow.


Man, that would annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> My cowboy boots don't allow very much heel movement at all. I don't think they fit him right. Try thicker socks maybe?


The difference could be that you tuck your skinny jeans into the boot.


----------



## gold

Jrzy said:


> The difference could be that you tuck your skinny jeans into the boot.


Grown men don't wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Switched

Gold Revisited said:


> Grown men don't wear skinny jeans.


Saves on clothing when you can wear your wife's though!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

I like those flex firehose pants from Duluth trading co.


----------



## TRurak

I have a pair of those, they are hot as hell in the summer


----------



## HackWork

The other downside about the firehose pants is that they don't make them in white.


----------



## Majewski

I have some ultra thick ones and thin yet still rough ones and I also use their dry on the fly half zip off short/pants. If I need white I just use Sherwin Williams dickies.

Short of a few things I basically am a walking talking Duluth trading co advertisement.


----------



## TRurak

I wear carhartt pants. Thick ones in the cold and thin in the hot weather. 40 bucks a pair and they last a few years


----------



## nrp3

If the loan goes through, I'll have a garage for the first time. Nice to have all the heavy not so often used stuff on ground level. Might even be able to fit the van in. Haven't tested that yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> I wear carhartt pants. Thick ones in the cold and thin in the hot weather. 40 bucks a pair and they last a few years


I always buy Carhartt jeans and work pants through Grainger when they are on clearance, jeans go @$12 a pair and lined ones still way less than $40. For $40 you can get flame resistant jeans.

https://www.grainger.com/product/CARHARTT-Blue-Pants-3NEN1?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP


----------



## Majewski

I'd have to raise my garage to fit my van in it!


----------



## nrp3

I don't quite think it'll fit but close. Either way, having storage for a change. This place has pellet stoves too. Theres room for a couple of pallets. The whole place will be warmer during the winter and no need for renovations either.


----------



## Going_Commando

Jrzy said:


> The difference could be that you tuck your skinny jeans into the boot.


I would never tuck jeans into boots.


----------



## KennyW

newcastle said:


> Got this.needed a gap filler between a step bit and a hydraulic punch.
> Its impact rated,with 1/4" hex shank,will be used with my m12 fuel impact.i know i know, its not ideal carbide cutters nor is it a greenlee one,but its cheap.
> Anyone with some experience with these?


I have the milwaukee ones and love em. Super fast and since it's in an impact it doesn't bind and try to break your arm off.  

Noisy as **** though. :no:

Same goes for the impact step bits. Love em. Noisy.


----------



## CS3

Found this 10 in 1 in a ceiling this morning. Happy Monday!


----------



## Majewski

CS3 said:


> Found this 10 in 1 in a ceiling this morning. Happy Monday!


I left that there by accident. I'd like it back now please, thank you.


----------



## CS3

Thank goodness you saw my post! I was worried sick that I would never find its rightful owner.


----------



## tjb

Those thin-wall hole saw style high speed cutters with the impact shank are awesome. I've used dewalts a lot. They break occasionally but not if you're a little gentle. Cheap too.


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> I left that there by accident. I'd like it back now please, thank you.



You liar,its mine, i borrowed to you and never got it back,now i know why!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

newcastle said:


> You liar,its mine, i borrowed to you and never got it back,now i know why!


Now now, that looks just like the one I lost !


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> You liar,its mine, i borrowed to you and never got it back,now i know why!


You already forget when you said I could keep it?


----------



## nrp3

Its always cool when you find something above the drop ceiling, problem is that I seem to break even or lose, because I'm sure I've lost more.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

Found that same 10in1 in a drop ceiling myself was a good find that day.Never thought to shop at grainger for carhartt.i was always told grainger was way overpriced on everything.i love carhartt clothes cheapest I got there jeans was $26 for the carpenter style from blains farm and fleet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lemus"TheDon"Navarro said:


> Found that same 10in1 in a drop ceiling myself was a good find that day.Never thought to shop at grainger for carhartt.i was always told grainger was way overpriced on everything.i love carhartt clothes cheapest I got there jeans was $26 for the carpenter style from blains farm and fleet.


Grainger has been great to me on many levels. You can get some great buys on their clearance items. They will give you a best price on personal purchases. They also have an after hours policy for emergency repair parts.


----------



## Hippie

Anyone got any of the Milwaukee OneKey stuff yet? I bought a hammerdrill/impact set just to try it out, I was disappointed. The drill seemed to be DOA, i tried it many times then suddenly it started working but was finnicky connecting to the app. The impact had no problems but the whole thing just seems like hype and its not all that useful. The location feature is lacking and the app needs a lot of work, it was launched too soon. The only real benefit i can see to it is the data logging feature the crimp tool has, but weve been crimping for years and never needed to produce a spreadsheet of crimp data before. seems like a disappointment overall to me, the fine tuning controls are not really necessary, the regular 3 speed impact with the self tapping screw button was perfect, i dont need to get down to adjustments as fine as 1 rpm at a time. over techy bs i think, but needed the set so its here. I doubt id buy another unless they make major improvements to the app interface and the rest of the bugginess


----------



## Majewski

I think my drill/driver set has onelink, idk and I never cared. I personally think it's a goofy thing and useless for me. My drill does have an issue with the direction button getting stuck and the trigger not working until it's unstuck. I found a YouTube video that shows how to fix it.


----------



## Hippie

That may have been the issue with mine. I swapped out different batteries tried every position and combination of controls and I was about to give up and it started working. It was weird and the first bad experience I've had with a brand new Milwaukee anything


----------



## Majewski

Ya think? I forget what I searched under but try googling and you tubing it. The damn direction thingy literally is a hair too thick or something and if you file it down, boom it's normal.


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> Ya think? I forget what I searched under but try googling and you tubing it. The damn direction thingy literally is a hair too thick or something and if you file it down, boom it's normal.


Isnt the warranty void if you open up the casing?


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> Isnt the warranty void if you open up the casing?


I'd expect it to be sure but I don't care.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Majewski said:


> I have some ultra thick ones and thin yet still rough ones and I also use their dry on the fly half zip off short/pants. If I need white I just use Sherwin Williams dickies.
> 
> Short of a few things I basically am a walking talking Duluth trading co advertisement.


You and me both, I'm trying to get sponsored by Milwaukee, Duluth Trading Co, and Jim Beam.


----------



## Majewski

TheLivingBubba said:


> You and me both, I'm trying to get sponsored by Milwaukee, Duluth Trading Co, and Jim Beam.


Did we just become best friends?


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Majewski said:


> Did we just become best friends?


Possibly, but my van is parked down by the freeway overpass. Depends on which one of us gets the sponsorship.


----------



## Switched

TheLivingBubba said:


> Possibly, but my van is parked down by the freeway overpass. Depends on which one of us gets the sponsorship.


The one with the "Free Candy" sign?


----------



## Majewski

Oh I don't need any sponsorship. Free candy does sound nice though!


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Switched said:


> The one with the "Free Candy" sign?


We're in California...it says "Free Kale smoothies."


----------



## Switched

TheLivingBubba said:


> We're in California...it says "Free Kale smoothies."


:laughing::laughing:

Probably true..... Or Free coding class.....


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Back on topic, last week got a Greenlee drill tap kit and the Klein power reamer. Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I'll break something this week and need to.


----------



## Majewski

Hahahahahahahaha. If I saw a van like that I'd never go up to it.

I can't see myself using a power reamer. Lemme know how that works out.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

That drill and tap is a good kit better than the Klein hand tap tool saved me in a pinch doing a restaurant hanging fixture.That power reamer is nice when your doing bunch of repetitive cuts As in doing racks.Seen some guys holstering a drill and impact and one always had the power reamer in it.


----------



## Monkeyboy

TheLivingBubba said:


> Back on topic, last week got a Greenlee drill tap kit and the Klein power reamer. Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I'll break something this week and need to.


These are both great.


----------



## TGGT

TheLivingBubba said:


> Back on topic, last week got a Greenlee drill tap kit and the Klein power reamer. Haven't used them yet, but I'm sure I'll break something this week and need to.


Those tappers work best in an impact. Far less chance of snapping them compared to a drill and much faster too.


----------



## Ty the electric guy

TGGT said:


> Those tappers work best in an impact. Far less chance of snapping them compared to a drill and much faster too.




I find just the opposite. I always end up breaking them in the impact. I put them in a drill and set the chuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just ordered this new toy:


----------



## TGGT

Ty the electric guy said:


> I find just the opposite. I always end up breaking them in the impact. I put them in a drill and set the chuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an entire set I've used for the past 4 years with none broken in an 18volt Milwaukee impact full speed with cutting oil if material is thick enough to warrant. If you're breaking them you're doing something wrong like hitting an obstruction on the other side. 

Drill bind is the fastest way to break them and pausing to back it out when your clutch gives is just slow.


----------



## HackWork

TGGT said:


> I have an entire set I've used for the past 4 years with none broken in an 18volt Milwaukee impact full speed with cutting oil if material is thick enough to warrant. If you're breaking them you're doing something wrong like hitting an obstruction on the other side.
> 
> Drill bind is the fastest way to break them and pausing to back it out when your clutch gives is just slow.


I agree. When going gently with the rill, it binds a little and twists and breaks the bit.

If you go full bore with the impact, it just goes right thru like butter.


----------



## Majewski

I break em off no matter what tool I use to drive em in. But I'm a monkey with all thumbs when I operate power tools. As for that dremel, I got it too, love it mhm yup!


----------



## NDC

Here's my new toy only 99 cents, safety first right boys ????


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> Here's my new toy only 99 cents, safety first right boys ????


Say what you will but I have a #2 phillips one of those in my bag for the last 11 or so years and it's still in decent shape. Found it on a job.


----------



## Grogan14

Grabbed a few US-made Fein Slugger annular cutters off of HD online - on clearance for $8-$12 each - for the Milwaukee mag drill that's coming my way.


----------



## Majewski

Looky looky what my front porch had for me...


----------



## Going_Commando

I love the brown truck fairy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Going_Commando said:


> I love the brown truck fairy.


Best of luck with it.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Best of luck with it.


That sounds ominous....


----------



## HackWork

Going_Commando said:


> I love the brown truck fairy.


You'll love it.

If you don't have it already, the mini bandsaw should be your next purchase.


----------



## Going_Commando

HackWork said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> If you don't have it already, the mini bandsaw should be your next purchase.


That's on the list after a cordless skil saw. That's now the only corded tool in my truck.


----------



## Majewski

You won't regret it!


----------



## TGGT

Going_Commando said:


> That's on the list after a cordless skil saw. That's now the only corded tool in my truck.


I can vouch for the m18 fuel circ saw very powerful. I'm sure with the 5.0 batteries or the 9.0 that will be out soon will make it even better.


----------



## daks

Picked up one of these for the service truck, may come in handy...









It's only the TG165, but for $350 from Torbram I figured WTH time to keep one in the truck.

Does not have the higher resolution, but for detecting hot spots and being able the show the people a picture that sign the PO's it should pay for itself with one job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> That sounds ominous....


Wasn't meant that way.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wasn't meant that way.


Woulda been cooler if it was.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Woulda been cooler if it was.


But it was Milwaukee..:thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> But it was Milwaukee..:thumbup:


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## nrp3

I have the 18v fuel hammer drill and I wonder how that 12v roto hammer works in comparison. Every now and then the hammer drill would have trouble with some particularly hard concrete and I'd drag out the makita corded roto hammer. Consider most of what I need to do is setting plastic anchors.


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> I have the 18v fuel hammer drill and I wonder how that 12v roto hammer works in comparison. Every now and then the hammer drill would have trouble with some particularly hard concrete and I'd drag out the makita corded roto hammer. Consider most of what I need to do is setting plastic anchors.


If you are talking about the M12 SDS rotohammer, it works excellent. Much better than any drill with hammer drill function (noisemaker).

I use it for anchors and tapcons and love it. But it can also be used for larger holes.


----------



## nrp3

The cordless stuff has gotten so good that for me doing small jobs and service work, its almost pointless to carry around much corded stuff except the big roto hammer. I have m12 stuff already, though none of the larger batteries.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

Got the m12 portaband for 2years now great lil guy hope they come out with a fuel version soon with larger jaw.Have used that m12 sds at work not bad compact unit for tapcons small things .if you buy either I would wait for there free extra battery promotion


----------



## HackWork

nrp3 said:


> The cordless stuff has gotten so good that for me doing small jobs and service work, its almost pointless to carry around much corded stuff except the big roto hammer. I have m12 stuff already, though none of the larger batteries.


I usually use the smaller battery. For service and small installation work it lasts more than I need.


----------



## nbb

nrp3 said:


> I have the 18v fuel hammer drill and I wonder how that 12v roto hammer works in comparison. Every now and then the hammer drill would have trouble with some particularly hard concrete and I'd drag out the makita corded roto hammer. Consider most of what I need to do is setting plastic anchors.


All hammer drills are a joke compared to a true roto-hammer drill. I have the M18 fuel rotary hammer drill and it is mega overkill for drilling 3/16" holes for tapcons, but it is nice to put zero effort into drilling masonry holes. It is a lifesaver on the bigger holes and for chipping.


Going_Commando said:


> I love the brown truck fairy.


----------



## nrp3

The smaller m12 batteries do well for me in the impact and cordless ratchet.


----------



## HackWork

nbb said:


> All hammer drills are a joke compared to a true roto-hammer drill. I have the M18 fuel rotary hammer drill and it is mega overkill for drilling 3/16" holes for tapcons, but it is nice to put zero effort into drilling masonry holes. It is a lifesaver on the bigger holes and for chipping.


I agree about typical drills that have a hammer drill function being crap. I never use the hammer drill function, in my experience it damages the drill.

The M18 Fuel rotary hammers are nice, there are a few different models. For me, I have the smaller M12 rotary hammer and use that most of the time. If I need something bigger, I step up to my Hilti TE-60 which is an SDS-Max.


----------



## TRurak

I have a 36 volt him to cordless rotary hammer drill ....... Its a complete beast


----------



## zac

TRurak said:


> I have a 36 volt him to cordless rotary hammer drill ....... Its a complete beast


Is that the Hilton t6? Or T5?


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW

Back home from China for a couple weeks so went on a bit of a shopping spree. 

Orbis evomaxx C60 cutter/stripper/crimper pliers, 250mm nws pump pliers, 240mm dukes (I doubt I'll carry these, they are MASSIVE), but handy for around home), fluke t+ pro, spyderco dice pocket knife, 5.11 flashlight, Fisher space pen.


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## nrp3

What do you use that for? Never seen one of those.


----------



## Majewski

nrp3 said:


> What do you use that for? Never seen one of those.


I had to google what they're for. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


>


Nice drill, best of luck with it.


----------



## CS3

I hear they're awesome! Nice buy 🖒


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Father's Day a lil early at my house:


----------



## zac

Grogan14 said:


>


That tool is pricey. Looks nice though.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Father's Day a lil early at my house:


Is that the $99 special at HD? I'd buy that except I snagged the same kit but Fuel version for $135 a few weeks ago.


----------



## ponyboy

Grogan14 said:


>




I didn't know Milwaukee made mag drills. We have fein sluggers. I used it the other day for a 1/2-13 tap in 1" steel, worked well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Is that the $99 special at HD? I'd buy that except I snagged the same kit but Fuel version for $135 a few weeks ago.


It is from the Depot but the wife got it for $89.10. The rotary tool is from Grainger ($99.00).


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> It is from the Depot but the wife got it for $89.10. The rotary tool is from Grainger ($99.00).


As soon as I saw it I knew it was grainger! Was it apart of the link you sent me last week?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> As soon as I saw it I knew it was grainger! Was it apart of the link you sent me last week?


Yup, she was going to surprise me with the drill/impact kit. Grainger was going to match the Depot price but they didn't carry the exact kit, they were going to sell her 2 separate kits, she asked HD to match the price from Grainger and they took 10% off their sale price.


----------



## Majewski

Very nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Very nice.


Agreed, she spoils me all the time.


----------



## Anathera

Picked this sucker up for doing lots of receptacles not a bad little drill even for mounting screws


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Anathera said:


> Picked this sucker up for doing lots of receptacles not a bad little drill even for mounting screws


What voltage is that one and does the handle pivot ?


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Father's Day a lil early at my house:


I often have trouble removing battery from tool, any tips?


----------



## Majewski

Here's a new actual toy....toys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

readydave8 said:


> I often have trouble removing battery from tool, any tips?


Not yet, I have those same issues having some arthritis in my right thumb. If I come up with something I'll share.


----------



## TGGT

Majewski said:


> Here's a new actual toy....toys.


I always sucked at those games. Do you have some retro collection?


----------



## Majewski

TGGT said:


> I always sucked at those games. Do you have some retro collection?


I suck too! Yeah I started with a small collection.... Now just surfing CL and buying some more. Anything local and 20 or less I try to scoop up.


----------



## Grogan14

Good deal at just $30.


----------



## derit

I'm curious to see if it can supplant a tape measure in some instances.


----------



## seige

Grogan14 said:


> Good deal at just $30.


Where did you find that deal?


----------



## Grogan14

seige said:


> Where did you find that deal?


Couple of online retailers have it down in that range, but cheapest was on Ebay. Search "Milwaukee 48-22-2210", sort by price. Looks like the seller I bought it from has raised it a few bucks, but still a deal. HD has it for $140+.


----------



## TRurak

Haven't bought it yet but I found a used greenlee 640 super tugger with 2 pipe adapters for 750 ..... Is it worth it?


----------



## Anathera

We have one, its great to 30 feet or so. Especially nice for cutting out a helper when laying out lights on a ladder etc


----------



## HackWork

Anathera said:


> We have one, its great to 30 feet or so. Especially nice for cutting out a helper when laying out lights on a ladder etc


I assume you are talking about that laser measure on the last page.

The one posted says it's good for 50', but that is only to make you buy the more expensive model that goes farther.

I have a Leica that is 300' or so and it's just as accurate out that far. 

These work well in certain situations. I could have REALLY used one of these when running pipe down the center of a large room from a scissor lift. I remember hanging trapezes and measuring out to the closest I-beam, trying to stand my tape measure out to reach it. With the laser you can measure to anything, even the wall 40' away.

One thing that I don't like is that it takes one measurement when you press the button. I would rather it give measurements in real time. For example, if I want to find exactly 30', I wish I could just hold the button down and watch the numbers change until it's at 30'. But the way it actually works, I have to guess where I think it is and press the button, and if it's off I have to move it slightly and press the button again. It takes longer that way.


----------



## Anathera

Yes for some reason the quote didn't carry. Ours is the same model and if the lighting is dim enough it works great all the way to 50 but we have had some issues in bright sunlight for 30 feet and up shots


----------



## hatsgoods

*my new klein driver*

i knew that they have them out for a while now but i never saw the 2 in 1 before so i picked it up at my local homedepot. however i love it instead of having 2 drivers i just made room in my pouch for a another tool. what i don't like about it is that its not a universal tip meaning you have to only use that tip and you cant really use tips from other kits.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

Guy asking for tips on removing M12 battery FYI there new products so they will be a lil stiff over time those clips will wear down and it will be easy to remove the battery good luck brother


----------



## MechanicalDVR

hatsgoods said:


> i knew that they have them out for a while now but i never saw the 2 in 1 before so i picked it up at my local homedepot. however i love it instead of having 2 drivers i just made room in my pouch for a another tool. what i don't like about it is that its not a universal tip meaning you have to only use that tip and you cant really use tips from other kits.
> View attachment 85010
> 
> 
> View attachment 85018


Yeah that was my exact thought when I picked this up, it should hold standard1/4" hex bits like the nice little TR kit that Klein makes. I carry a deep style 1/4" hex socket bit to use the standard bits in magnetic style.


----------



## drewsserviceco

hatsgoods said:


> i knew that they have them out for a while now but i never saw the 2 in 1 before so i picked it up at my local homedepot. however i love it instead of having 2 drivers i just made room in my pouch for a another tool. what i don't like about it is that its not a universal tip meaning you have to only use that tip and you cant really use tips from other kits.
> 
> View attachment 85010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85018



Little tape around a standard bit holds just fine. That type of screw driver isn't going to get abused enough that tape isn't going to work. That's what I found anyway.


----------



## Going_Commando

What do you use those spinny screwdrivers for, anyway?


----------



## drewsserviceco

Trimming out devices and cover plates (especially cover plates because of the flat head screws) 

Particularly fond using them for those commercial fluorescent light fixtures that go flush in a drywall ceiling with those four wings that hold it in. Wrestling those fixtures in place, holding it up and setting the wings is a pita, compounded by adding a cordless drill into the mix. And if your taking existing fixtures down for access into the ceiling you can tell when the last guy was a jerk and used a cordless and cranked the hell out of the screws/wings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I second Drew's device and plate screws comment and will add any other screws were over torque or slipping out of the fastener will ruin a finish. This design predates a cordless driver.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro

That screwdriver is great for trimming beats using a 11in1 just gotta be careful


----------



## tjb

Flexvolt.dewalt.com


----------



## Grogan14




----------



## Going_Commando

Sooo pretty


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


>


Very nice, best of luck with it.


----------



## Majewski

Grogan14 said:


>


Lemme borrow that there toy!


----------



## Majewski

Best tool yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Best tool yet.


Hmm, I can't recall ever stripping a wire and popping a top at the same time.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmm, I can't recall ever stripping a wire and popping a top at the same time.


You lack skill!:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> You lack skill!:jester:


I have more than enough skills, I just prefer fluids in corked or screw off caps, like whiskey.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have more than enough skills, I just prefer fluids in corked or screw off caps, like whiskey.


It was my poor attempt at referencing southpark.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> It was my poor attempt at referencing southpark.


No sweat, way back when buying blackberry brandy in bottles that fit in Carhartt coverall pockets was a winter time skill.


----------



## Service Call

Majewski said:


> Best tool yet.




I prefer this one.


----------



## Majewski

I did it all just so I could share this link. No regrets!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> I prefer this one.


Now that is such a great tool that mine disappeared the last time we had a party at my house.


----------



## Signal1

Service Call said:


> I prefer this one.


Nice one. But only after the rest of the tools are put away.


----------



## Service Call

Signal1 said:


> Nice one. But only after the rest of the tools are put away.




On some jobs, it should be the first one pulled out. [emoji481][emoji38]


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> On some jobs, it should be the first one pulled out. [emoji481][emoji38]


Sounds more like different tools are involved.


----------



## nrp3

There are days when that should be the only tool used.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No tools required:


----------



## Majewski

Very wise men posting in the last few replies..... I agree with you all! Now let's drink!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Very wise men posting in the last few replies..... I agree with you all! Now let's drink!


The American Honey has been out since we got home. S M O O T H !!!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> The American Honey has been out since we got home. S M O O T H !!!


I also like it, very smooth. A friend gave it to me with 7up once, also yummy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I also like it, very smooth. A friend gave it to me with 7up once, also yummy.


Ever try Dickel and 7up? It's a very southern cocktail.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ever try Dickel and 7up? It's a very southern cocktail.


Nope!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Nope!


It's no toy:











It's good stuff!


----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's no toy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good stuff!


As the old saying goes "if you don't have George Dickell then any Dickell do."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> As the old saying goes "if you don't have George Dickell then any Dickell do."


If that's your motto you may have had too much already.


----------



## Majewski

I just found this for 65.


----------



## TRurak

All 3 for 65?


----------



## zac

TRurak said:


> All 3 for 65?


Yeah...this or these? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Yea all three!


----------



## Signal1

Good deal. That Greenlee 911 cart list price is $572.00. Seen it retail between $300-$400.

I have the 38733 hand truck version, makes life easy when pulling wires.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Yea all three!


That was a great buy bro, congrats.


----------



## Majewski

You know... I am also selling some JUST like them, um.......100 each, who wants em!? lol jk


----------



## TRurak

That's a smoking deal. I just found a 9510 for 100


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> You know... I am also selling some JUST like them, um.......100 each, who wants em!? lol jk


That would be a great deal for someone that was in need and I think an easy sale.


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> That's a smoking deal. I just found a 9510 for 100


He also has these for 40... I gotta go get em tomorrow.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> That would be a great deal for someone that was in need and I think an easy sale.


Oh I wouldn't sell em... not until I out grew em or was in debt at least. I like hoarding materials too much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Oh I wouldn't sell em... not until I out grew em or was in debt at least. I like hoarding materials too much.


You would have enjoyed my yard sales before I moved.


----------



## Majewski

I'd still be making payments to you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'd still be making payments to you.


LMAO, could be..


----------



## TRurak

Are those rollers??


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> Are those rollers??


Yeah. New for me. You ever used em, like em?


----------



## TRurak

Yes, used them a few times. They come in handy when you need to manuver large things in tight spaces


----------



## Majewski

TRurak said:


> Yes, used them a few times. They come in handy when you need to manuver large things in tight spaces


That's what she said. :jester:
I am excited to get them though.


----------



## TRurak

Hahaha


----------



## sarness

Majewski said:


> Yeah. New for me. You ever used em, like em?


Those are reel or spool rollers,could use those every now and then.


----------



## TRurak

I thought They were for moving equipment not for spools. That's a good score


----------



## Majewski

Heck yeah. Now I'll have those and rack a tiers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Heck yeah. Now I'll have those and rack a tiers.


A good acquisition. Being prepared for any job is always a good goal.


----------



## Anathera

Picked up a veto bag based on your guys recommendation. Come to think of it a fair number of the tools in that bag have been on your guys rec


----------



## Majewski

Anathera said:


> Picked up a veto bag based on your guys recommendation. Come to think of it a fair number of the tools in that bag have been on your guys rec


That's fine and all but I seriously strongly recommend you buy..... Me a beer.


----------



## Everett529

Picked up an M12 3/8 hammer drill, so I don't have to lug out my big ol' 18v Makita hammer for every little task. After 6 years it's getting a bit tired, so hopefully this gets me some more life out of it. It's almost half the weight, lol. 

$113 CAD at Home Depot for the kit with 2 batteries


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Everett529 said:


> Picked up an M12 3/8 hammer drill, so I don't have to lug out my big ol' 18v Makita hammer for every little task. After 6 years it's getting a bit tired, so hopefully this gets me some more life out of it. It's almost half the weight, lol.
> 
> $113 CAD at Home Depot for the kit with 2 batteries


Best of luck with it, you should find it is a great drill.


----------



## sburton224

*Flir VP50*

They had a counter display of Flirs NCVD at my shop house. I've spent $25 bucks on worst things so I decided to give it a try. Someone definitely put some thought into it. To turn it on you have to hold the button down for 2 seconds so it won't turn on in your pocket of bag as easily. It has a nice durable feel to it, a small LED on the one end, and a actual flashlight on the other with a separate on/off button. It also has 2 settings 24V-90 and 90V-1000. Pretty good so far. Until I went to actually use it...it is so dern sensitive it picks up voltage 6 inches from a receptacle on the less sensitive setting. No way I could differentiate a circuit in a full box. I want to like it, hopefully after messing with it a bit more it will work out. Hard to beat a Fluke though.


----------



## Majewski

How are your finger tips not as torn up as mine? I feel like a brute seeing this picture. lol


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I had a FLIR not impressed at all just wasted $25.00 went back to my Fluke and Santronics.

LC


----------



## sburton224

Majewski said:


> How are your finger tips not as torn up as mine? I feel like a brute seeing this picture. lol


I hear you....trust me they have been tore up...gloves and not working the tools as much lately has allowed them to heal up.


----------



## Majewski

I hate it when mine heal. Hurts so much more when I bust em up. Yup, I like a perpetually jacked up finger tip. lol


----------



## sburton224

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I had a FLIR not impressed at all just wasted $25.00 went back to my Fluke and Santronics.
> LC


I have a feeling I'll be in the same boat...was it the sensitivity that you didn't like?


----------



## varmit

Santronics!!! Simple and reliable. No switch to mess with. Sensitivity seems about where it should be. These last forever. I have one that is 20 + years old. It still works fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't waste money on this crappy knife. Just blew $20 on it, once out of the package it's hard to open and the seatbelt blade is an accident waiting to happen. So much for trusting in a brand.


----------



## Majewski

I've become addicted to my tanto half serrated Milwaukee auto assist.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I've become addicted to my tanto half serrated Milwaukee auto assist.


Different strokes................

I always carry in a redundant style. A stabbing slicer blade [primary], a utility cutter [secondary], and a surprise or two-three-four. I grew up in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Majewski

I can dig it. I just hate having to have things. Fewer the better for me.


----------



## HackWork

I used to like tanto blades because I thought they looked cool. But they can be a pain to sharpen.

My blade of choice today is a Spiderco Police. It has a long blade that is nice and flat. I find it easy to use and sharpen.


----------



## HackWork

This is the opposite of new toys. This is from an Every Day Carry thread on EKR forum, years before ElectricianTalk was born.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I used to like tanto blades because I thought they looked cool. But they can be a pain to sharpen.
> 
> My blade of choice today is a Spiderco Police. It has a long blade that is nice and flat. I find it easy to use and sharpen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89322


I have @14 Spyderco's and while they are great stabbing blades they are crap as utilitarian knives. Everyone I have is broken, either the tip or the handle/clip. I've sent them back and they have all been replaced once, at that point I retire them to a drawer after they broke again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> This is the opposite of new toys. This is from an Every Day Carry thread on EKR forum, years before ElectricianTalk was born.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89330



Is that a Kershaw closest to the phone?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is that a Kershaw closest to the phone?


Yeah, it's a Chive with the Ken Onion assisted opening. It's very small so the spring assisted opening helps a lot.

As for Spiderco's, I have always considered them and Benchmade to be more of a gentleman knife that I baby and only cut stuff that won't damage it. For more utilitarian purposes I would use one of my many CRKT's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Yeah, it's a Chive with the Ken Onion assisted opening. It's very small so the spring assisted opening helps a lot.
> 
> As for Spiderco's, I have always considered them and Benchmade to be more of a gentleman knife that I baby and only cut stuff that won't damage it. For more utilitarian purposes I would use one of my many CRKT's.


Are you adopted? You sound like you could be my son!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

My EDC:


----------



## HackWork

Oh so apparently you know about the assisted opening Kershaws lol. What is that, a Leek?

I haven't done an EDC picture in years. Most of the times it's just cell phone and wallet these days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Oh so apparently you know about the assisted opening Kershaws lol. What is that, a Leek?
> 
> I haven't done an EDC picture in years. Most of the times it's just cell phone and wallet these days.


Yup it's Leek in blackwash. CRKT 'Hissatsu' (James Williams) SOG 'Cash Card'
SOG key knife.......


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> I used to like tanto blades because I thought they looked cool. But they can be a pain to sharpen.
> 
> My blade of choice today is a Spiderco Police. It has a long blade that is nice and flat. I find it easy to use and sharpen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89322





MechanicalDVR said:


> My EDC:





HackWork said:


> Oh so apparently you know about the assisted opening Kershaws lol. What is that, a Leek?
> 
> I haven't done an EDC picture in years. Most of the times it's just cell phone and wallet these days.


Sharpening them sucks, I stick with these Milwaukees and just buy more when I need. I love love love to carry a nice blade though, not for work.
I prefer Benchmade or CRKT. CRKT because I lost knives a lot and don't like paying for BM twice. I see we all share similar tastes in blades and watches. I love Tags and Luminox!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

I only currently own cold steel, bench made for personal blades..... I think.
I'd have to check actually.


----------



## Essex

I own a set of Queen Anne butter knives. Cold steel. I keep one down my sock I case I get mugged by a slice of bread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Essex said:


> I own a set of Queen Anne butter knives. Cold steel. I keep one down my sock I case I get mugged by a slice of bread.


With your attitude in general I can see where you'd need more protection than a thin layer of latex would offer!


----------



## Majewski

Anyways.....


----------



## Majewski

And because I'm on my phone and it doesn't let me do multiple..


----------



## Majewski

I'm super stoked about having the fan and new hex head drill bits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'm super stoked about having the fan and new hex head drill bits.


Nice purchase, best of luck with the new toys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

Thanks! I'll be trying out the fan tomorrow!!!


----------



## trojan74

New Fuel! I just switched to dark side from Dewalt after drill started on fire. Exited to put them to work.


----------



## Majewski

trojan74 said:


> New Fuel! I just switched to dark side from Dewalt after drill started on fire. Exited to put them to work.


Fire huh!? Wowzers! Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trojan74 said:


> New Fuel! I just switched to dark side from Dewalt after drill started on fire. Exited to put them to work.


Nice, best of luck with them!


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Thanks! I'll be trying out the fan tomorrow!!!


Let me know how it works compared to other similar sized 120V fans. I don't mind running a cord if it means much better cooling :thumbup:

Why did you get 2 extensions? Did you get those at Home Depot? I noticed they are $10 at HD while being $25 on Amazon. You really gotta watch Amazon sometimes.


----------



## Majewski

I got 2 more because why not. Just adding to my pile. Yeah hd, 10.47 I think. I honestly only went in to get the fan. They match Menards 11% rebates so I buy Milwaukee stuff during those times to get some money back. I love those extension bits for drilling holes in finished ceilings for new lights. I hate having to repair ceilings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I think I need a set of these:


----------



## sburton224

Majewski said:


> I'm super stoked about having the fan and new hex head drill bits.[/
> 
> Ive been using the 1/4" hex impact rated drill bits for a couple years now. I have different sizes from various brands. They actually hold up pretty well considering the abuse they take from an impact driver. Speaking of Amazon, you can get a pretty good deal on Irwin brand 1/4" hex impact bits if you keep an eye on them. Here are 6 5/16" bits for under $8 bucks. Hell one 5/16 bit at HD or Blowes would cost twice that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tools-1892818-Performance-16-Inch-135-Degree/dp/B00LAEPF00/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471753314&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Irwin+impact+performance+series+135-degree+1%2F4%22+hex+drill+bits


----------



## sburton224

Well scratch that link now...shipping is 1-2 months but there are other pretty good deals on similar products


----------



## Majewski

I saw 1-2 months also. Was like, nope. Haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I saw 1-2 months also. Was like, nope. Haha


I'm normally very patient but not when it comes to an item ordered and awaiting delivery.


----------



## Majewski

I just broke a Bosch quik bit extender! Lol


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> I just broke a Bosch quik bit extender! Lol


Doing what?

I posted the other day how I read that they all suck when using them with an impact gun. That's why I haven't bought one yet, I just buy the 16" solid bits in the sizes I need.


----------



## Majewski

I like to use them with my impact to cheat. In ceilings though... Anyways, I'm in a garage and went thru 7 2bys and a 2x6 sideways. And when I pulled em out, one of em doesn't lock bits anymore. I'll be exchanging it when I'm done.


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> I like to use them with my impact to cheat. In ceilings though... Anyways, I'm in a garage and went thru 7 2bys and a 2x6 sideways. And when I pulled em out, one of em doesn't lock bits anymore. I'll be exchanging it when I'm done.


That's what I read about in one of the reviews on HomeDepot.com.


----------



## Majewski

For 11$ and I can exchange it.... I'm not complaining. I do abuse stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I have had really good luck with these:













https://www.amazon.com/Malco-BHE10-Holder-Extension-10-Inch/dp/B003NFJ758


They are less expensive on other sites and SHouses.


----------



## daks

Majewski said:


> I like to use them with my impact to cheat. In ceilings though... Anyways, I'm in a garage and went thru 7 2bys and a 2x6 sideways. And when I pulled em out, one of em doesn't lock bits anymore. I'll be exchanging it when I'm done.



I have two of those, and after 6 months one does not lock bits either.
But considering they are used on a M18 fuel drill or a M18 Fuel Hawg and I used them when roughing in houses and trailers. Also considering that I am an animal when it comes to getting things done I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. They took quite the beating bent a couple Bosh daredevil bits, destroyed bits going through nails.... and one does not lock but still holds a bit.... little bit o' tape and I'm off to make some more hamster bedding. 

The Bosh ones seem to hold up better than the dewalt ones. Much better than those stupid ones that take an allen key, but I'm always looking for something better, I don't like "unplanned consumables".


----------



## Majewski

daks said:


> I have two of those, and after 6 months one does not lock bits either.
> But considering they are used on a M18 fuel drill or a M18 Fuel Hawg and I used them when roughing in houses and trailers. Also considering that I am an animal when it comes to getting things done I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. They took quite the beating bent a couple Bosh daredevil bits, destroyed bits going through nails.... and one does not lock but still holds a bit.... little bit o' tape and I'm off to make some more hamster bedding.
> 
> The Bosh ones seem to hold up better than the dewalt ones. Much better than those stupid ones that take an allen key, but I'm always looking for something better, I don't like "unplanned consumables".


I'm always shaving one item off the "unplanned consumables" list by trial and error. I also hate it.


----------



## Majewski

Few hours later the bit works as normal. I'm at Home Depot to return it, show how it failed... And it worked!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Few hours later the bit works as normal. I'm at Home Depot to return it, show how it failed... And it worked!


Just like going to the doctor...............


----------



## Majewski

So I bought 7 more. Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> So I bought 7 more. Lol


Why not 8 or 6?


----------



## Majewski

They only had 7. I did buy another short one too....that's 8 I guess.


----------



## KelvinKlein

HackWork said:


> Let me know how it works compared to other similar sized 120V fans. I don't mind running a cord if it means much better cooling :thumbup:
> 
> Why did you get 2 extensions? Did you get those at Home Depot? I noticed they are $10 at HD while being $25 on Amazon. You really gotta watch Amazon sometimes.


Hand tools or accessories are almost always cheaper at Home Despot. Milwaukee is cheaper at Amazon, sometimes by a huge margin, but warranty coverage is not guaranteed.


----------



## HackWork

I have never seen Milwaukee tools be cheaper on Amazon. At least not any of them that I have purchased.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I have never seen Milwaukee tools be cheaper on Amazon. At least not any of them that I have purchased.


Agreed they always seem priced the lowest at H Depot, especially if they have a promotion or sale. Amazon is rarely lowest priced on anything I've looked up.


----------



## Majewski

Ditto. That's why I get em at hd. But I also get price match for the Menards 11% off. So I win.


----------



## KelvinKlein

I just recently picked up a new M12 hammer drill for $99 at Amazon; it's $126 at HD. I've bought three or four Milwaukee tools through Amazon with similar savings.


----------



## Majewski

Sweet deals dude!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

KelvinKlein said:


> I just recently picked up a new M12 hammer drill for $99 at Amazon; it's $126 at HD. I've bought three or four Milwaukee tools through Amazon with similar savings.


My last HD purchase was a M12 drill and impact for less than $100 for both with batteries and charger. Also no shipping charges!


----------



## Majewski

Im going to figure out the first 12 numbers and then I'll have your debit!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Im going to figure out the first 12 numbers and then I'll have your debit!


Good luck!


----------



## Majewski

I already gave up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I already gave up.


I'll give you a hint,

all the numbers are between 1 and 9!


----------



## Anathera

Just ordered one of these for setting lead anchors, I always used the tool that came with the anchors but these are pretty sweet especially for cinderblock


----------



## Majewski

Anathera said:


> Just ordered one of these for setting lead anchors, I always used the tool that came with the anchors but these are pretty sweet especially for cinderblock


First off, the hell you been!? Doin good in the new job?
Secondly, cool, where you get that?


----------



## varmit

Anathera said:


> Just ordered one of these for setting lead anchors, I always used the tool that came with the anchors but these are pretty sweet especially for cinderblock


These are THE TOOL for lead anchors. Really great in block, since you are not limited where the anchor will hold.


----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'll give you a hint,
> 
> all the numbers are between 1 and 9!


No zeros, hey! That does narrow it down quite a bit.


----------



## Majewski

Uh oh, it's spreading!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Uh oh, it's spreading!


Hackers.......


----------



## Majewski

Gosh darn kids!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Lead anchors 1910 technology. Never usem. Double machine shields much better and you don't need a special tool to set them. Just slip a fender washer over the machine shield to hold it in the wall and tighten it up with a wrench and you are good to go.

LC


----------



## drewsserviceco

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Lead anchors 1910 technology. Never usem. Double machine shields much better and you don't need a special tool to set them. Just slip a fender washer over the machine shield to hold it in the wall and tighten it up with a wrench and you are good to go.
> 
> LC



I like the double expansion anchors and keep them in stock, but I love lead anchors more. Sometimes the double expansions are not ideal because what your trying to mount can't sit against the surface of what your anchoring to and the double expansion won't "set" because there's nothing stopping it from just sliding out. 

I know there's tricks and they certainly have their place (like stacked fieldstone foundations where if you anchored to the face stone you see, you'll just pop that stone out of the wall with any other anchor).


----------



## Majewski

My Milwaukee hole pro copycat just failed.... Lost a screw that holds in the moveable piece and it fell apart. Dang it.
Maybe I'll buy the brand name hold pro next?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> My Milwaukee hole pro copycat just failed.... Lost a screw that holds in the moveable piece and it fell apart. Dang it.
> Maybe I'll buy the brand name hold pro next?


Be 'frugal' like me and just replace the screw and carry on.


----------



## HackWork

I have had so much better luck with grit holesaws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I have had so much better luck with grit holesaws.


I haven't used the girt edge but I imagine on plaster they would be the way to go. I have always used this type:


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> I haven't used the girt edge but I imagine on plaster they would be the way to go. I have always used this type:
> 
> http://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/783310/783310357131.jpg[/IM][/quote] Grit homesaws work great on both plaster and drywall. When using them on plaster with wood lath, the grit holesaw sometimes burns and smokes a lot on the wood, but will still cut thru it.
> 
> I have used the exact holesaw you pictured, but it grabs too much and wants to twist you around. The grit holesaws don't do that.
> 
> I use this one for 4" recessed lights as well as normal 4" round boxes: [url]http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-4-in-Recessed-Light-Installation-Kit-49-56-0300/202327774[/url]
> 
> And this one for 6": [url]http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-6-3-8-in-Recessed-Light-Hole-Saw-49-56-0305/202327775[/url]
> 
> I can't tell you how many holes I have made with the 4" holesaw and it's still going strong. I use it with a dustbowl so there is no dust. I will often use it when I need to make holes for running wires, then I install a low voltage ring and round cover plate to cover up the hole.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Be 'frugal' like me and just replace the screw and carry on.


Spring fell out, won't work. I'll probably call Milwaukee and buy a new one lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Grit homesaws work great on both plaster and drywall. When using them on plaster with wood lath, the grit holesaw sometimes burns and smokes a lot on the wood, but will still cut thru it.
> 
> I have used the exact holesaw you pictured, but it grabs too much and wants to twist you around. The grit holesaws don't do that.
> 
> I use this one for 4" recessed lights as well as normal 4" round boxes: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-4-in-Recessed-Light-Installation-Kit-49-56-0300/202327774
> 
> And this one for 6": http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-6-3-8-in-Recessed-Light-Hole-Saw-49-56-0305/202327775
> 
> I can't tell you how many holes I have made with the 4" holesaw and it's still going strong. I use it with a dustbowl so there is no dust. I will often use it when I need to make holes for running wires, then I install a low voltage ring and round cover plate to cover up the hole.



Nice, for those prices you could buy a new one for each job. I've had a Milwaukee diamond edge dry cut hole saw I've had for years to cut boxes into tiled walls, it must be 25 years old and it was expensive back when I bought it. Quality holds up.


----------



## Majewski

I had to do it the old "manual" way, with a jab saw! Ick! I feel archaic.


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> Grit homesaws work great on both plaster and drywall. When using them on plaster with wood lath, the grit holesaw sometimes burns and smokes a lot on the wood, but will still cut thru it.
> 
> I have used the exact holesaw you pictured, but it grabs too much and wants to twist you around.  The grit holesaws don't do that.
> 
> I use this one for 4" recessed lights as well as normal 4" round boxes: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-4-in-Recessed-Light-Installation-Kit-49-56-0300/202327774
> 
> And this one for 6": http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-6-3-8-in-Recessed-Light-Hole-Saw-49-56-0305/202327775
> 
> I can't tell you how many holes I have made with the 4" holesaw and it's still going strong. I use it with a dustbowl so there is no dust. I will often use it when I need to make holes for running wires, then I install a low voltage ring and round cover plate to cover up the hole.


Thanks for these! I'm going to look into them tonight!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I had to do it the old "manual" way, with a jab saw! Ick! I feel archaic.


That is pretty much how I felt when I saw the post with the handsaw in it the other day. When I was a kid keyhole saws were SOE and most guys carried a long and short one but that was many moons ago.


----------



## Anathera

Majewski said:


> First off, the hell you been!? Doin good in the new job?
> Secondly, cool, where you get that?


Been doing great, pay and fun levels are both up. That's a greenlee setting tool for caulking anchors, for an old tech they work well, what's the price difference in those and the double shielded? Our supply house carries them but it runs about $60. So much better than what comes with it


----------



## Majewski

Anathera said:


> Been doing great, pay and fun levels are both up. That's a greenlee setting tool for caulking anchors, for an old tech they work well, what's the price difference in those and the double shielded? Our supply house carries them but it runs about $60. So much better than what comes with it


Idk, never used em! All Greek to me! Glad to hear you're good!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I like these guys:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Both of those are GOOD ANCHORS. Used hundreds of both of them through the years.

LC


----------



## 99cents

I use wedge anchors a lot. Bosch Bulldog is the best "bang" for your buck in a hammer drill.


----------



## Majewski

I love my bulldog! Gotta have a corded hammer drill for some stuff!


----------



## Majewski

Aww Hack, the 6incher is online only and out of stock. Must be popular! I'll check Amazon....


----------



## 99cents

Majewski said:


> I love my bulldog! Gotta have a corded hammer drill for some stuff!


I bought mine after following advice from this site. I do use this site for reasons other than spreading petulant bull chit (although it's rare)...


----------



## Majewski

99cents said:


> I bought mine after following advice from this site. I do use this site for reasons other than spreading petulant bull chit (although it's rare)...


Hmm... I bought mine because I knew I wanted it. But other things I buy due to this site!


----------



## HackWork

Yeah, I have always recommended the Bulldog as a solid and inexpensive workhorse of a tool. It's just one of those things that I have seen every company using and abusing over the years and never heard of one breaking down.

But technology has changed and I can't see myself ever using one other than in an emergency. The M12 SDS rotary hammer is just too good. And if I find myself needing something better, there are many M18 models to step up to.


----------



## Majewski

My m18 hammer drill stays in the van but the bulldog stays in the garage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I have always recommended the Bulldog as a solid and inexpensive workhorse of a tool. It's just one of those things that I have seen every company using and abusing over the years and never heard of one breaking down.
> 
> But technology has changed and I can't see myself ever using one other than in an emergency. The M12 SDS rotary hammer is just too good. And if I find myself needing something better, there are many M18 models to step up to.


I think the Bulldog is the best size/weight vs capacity of corded SDS hammers. The M12 Fuel is rated for 5/8" capacity but I read a few reviews that say 1/2" is max in poured concrete, still great for a cordless.


----------



## 99cents

I can only think of three corded tools that I own - the Bulldog, a heat gun and a Shop Vac.

A cordless hammer drill might come in handy if you're trying to mount plywood in the dark.


----------



## Majewski

Oh yeah, heat gun! Um.... I have all corded versions of my cordless and table saws that I sometimes use...


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think the Bulldog is the best size/weight vs capacity of corded SDS hammers. The M12 Fuel is rated for 5/8" capacity but I read a few reviews that say 1/2" is max in poured concrete, still great for a cordless.


The original M12 SDS was rated for 1/2". The newer Fuel model is rated for 5/8". 

I have drilled 5/8" thru poured concrete just fine with it. I use that size often for 10/3.

That's the biggest I have drilled in poured concrete or pre-cast. But I have used a 1" bit in block and it went just fine.


----------



## 99cents

Majewski said:


> Oh yeah, heat gun! Um.... I have all corded versions of my cordless and table saws that I sometimes use...


I know a guy who knows a guy who has used a small butane torch on heat shrink. That's cordless...


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> A cordless hammer drill might come in handy if you're trying to mount plywood in the dark.


?

That one went right over my head. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> ?
> 
> That one went right over my head. :laughing:


If you kill power for a panel swap and want to mount new plywood...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> ?
> 
> That one went right over my head. :laughing:


A new Canadian indoor sport???


----------



## 99cents

Okay, now I get it...

I think.


----------



## Majewski

Could you explain it to me?


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> If you kill power for a panel swap and want to mount new plywood...


Why wouldn't you use one of the many battery lights available? I love the sticklight. The lanterns look good too, but I am waiting until September for the new lights to come out.


----------



## Majewski

So here's this....


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> Why wouldn't you use one of the many battery lights available? I love the sticklight. The lanterns look good too, but I am waiting until September for the new lights to come out.


What we have here is a failure to communicate :laughing: .

I'm talking about the need for a hammer drill if there's no power available. I usually just run a cord to the neighbour's house. I put a cord on a Lotus Light. Love my Lotus Lights  .


----------



## Majewski

Show me a picture please of how you borrow power from a lotus light. I need a visual aid.


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate :laughing: .
> 
> I'm talking about the need for a hammer drill if there's no power available. I usually just run a cord to the neighbour's house. I put a cord on a Lotus Light. Love my Lotus Lights .


"A cordless hammer drill might come in handy if you're trying to mount plywood in the dark."

I just don't get it. We use a cordless hammer drill for mounting the plywood (among many other things during a panel change) and we have never done it in the dark. A battery light or two can easily light up the whole area.


----------



## Majewski

Shoot, even my headlamp is 2k lumens and provides plenty of light!


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> So here's this....


If that's your van then I just figured out who you really are.....






















B4T


----------



## 99cents

Majewski said:


> Show me a picture please of how you borrow power from a lotus light. I need a visual aid.


Gak! My English is failing me today  .

If I run a cord to the neighbour's house, I have power for a panel swap. It can fire up my Lotus Light and my hammer drill if need be. In the dog days of winter, I can also fire up the furnace temporarily.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> So here's this....


Nice van now if it only had shelves and a drawer unit................:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> If that's your van then I just figured out who you really are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B4T


Uh.....


----------



## 99cents

The best part is you can turn those buckets upside down for passenger seating.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice van now if it only had shelves and a drawer unit................:whistling2:


Lol! Yeah I'm supposed to call a lady....


99cents said:


> The best part is you can turn those buckets upside down for passenger seating.


I use em for temp things I don't commonly need a rolling cart for. Certain types of fan boxes, in use wp boxes, medallions etc....plus it fills voids so chit stays put.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> In the dog days of winter, I can also fire up the furnace temporarily.


Furnace, how archaic. I bring my own heat to a work site.


----------



## Majewski

Speaking of heat guns I just got another new Wagner.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Speaking of heat guns I just got another new Wagner.


Some how I figured you for the top of the line (generic) Milwaukee. I've had mine for years.


----------



## Majewski

Both my Wagners were free! One was a bet I won, this one was a gift for helping a friend.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Both my Wagners were free! One was a bet I won, this one was a gift for helping a friend.


Free is always good. Do you use them for bending small pvc?


----------



## Majewski

Yup! Or to help in old painted on screws/covers whatever. Or map gas or.... A big hammer.


----------



## Frank Mc

Majewski said:


> So here's this....


You could put a couple of jet racks in your van for your step ladders...
https://jet-rack.com/

I made my own version of the jet racks for my 3ft and 6ft steps

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frank Mc said:


> You could put a couple of jet racks in your van for your step ladders...
> https://jet-rack.com/
> 
> I made my own version of the jet racks for my 3ft and 6ft steps
> 
> Frank


Yep, they'd work pretty well with the kind of head room he has in that van.


----------



## Majewski

I really want to! And if I can get it one side or the other, I'd still have room to stand and work in front of a shelf.... Hypothetically, idk.


----------



## HackWork

I stand all of my ladders up against the divider. I want to be able to walk around the van without ducking my head, it's really a great feature of the high roof vans. Whether I'm just collecting tools and material off the shelves or pre-fabricating something, being able to stand upright is awesome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I stand all of my ladders up against the divider. I want to be able to walk around the van without ducking my head, it's really a great feature of the high roof vans. Whether I'm just collecting tools and material off the shelves or pre-fabricating something, being able to stand upright is awesome.


It takes a great deal of stress off your spine when you don't have to walk around with your head tilted down.


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Saw these. For $50 each and couldn't say no. They appear to be brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

Ty the electric guy said:


> Saw these. For $50 each and couldn't say no. They appear to be brand new.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to turn that one off to save your batteries.








CRAP! There are two OFFs!


.


----------



## hatsgoods

so i saw that my local truevalue hardware store that they had the klein 11 in 1 screwdriver on sale so i grabed it. i was just thinking what are your thoughts on it? it seems to be handy to me so i like it how bout you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

hatsgoods said:


> so i saw that my local truevalue hardware store that they had the klein 11 in 1 screwdriver on sale so i grabed it. i was just thinking what are your thoughts on it? it seems to be handy to me so i like it how bout you?


That's my favorite of the multi-tip screwdrivers


----------



## telsa

hatsgoods said:


> so i saw that my local truevalue hardware store that they had the klein 11 in 1 screwdriver on sale so i grabed it. i was just thinking what are your thoughts on it? it seems to be handy to me so i like it how bout you?


It's PERFECT for light duty work.

Light duty = diagnostic openings => the kind of thing done during estimation examinations -- where a senior man (owner// project manager // field super ) need only poke around to dope out a BID.

It's NOT appropriate as a Production Tool. It can't take that level of abuse. When it's attempted, a string of ugly complaints spews forth -- even to ET.C ... :whistling2:

Yes, every man is stronger than that tool.

*Field production* tools ought to be LONG shank hex drivers, LONG shank drivers of every type. These stay in the sacks, have MUCH better balance.

In production, there is NO advantage for short (standard, _bench tech sized)_ shafts; granted that one still needs to have STUBBIES to hand, which is a need all together different. Ultra tight quarters require these trick tools. ( Think can lights. )


----------



## splatz

hatsgoods said:


> so i saw that my local truevalue hardware store that they had the klein 11 in 1 screwdriver on sale so i grabed it. i was just thinking what are your thoughts on it? it seems to be handy to me so i like it how bout you?


I am among the group that, unlike @telsa, uses a multi bit all day long. It's another one of those things, I think it does more for my productivity to travel light than to have the best possible driver. The good brand multis have been adequate for me. I do kind of baby my tools but not by not using them. I don't use them as prybars and I don't strip a lot of screws. 

I don't like carrying the long shanks. I like screwdrivers to sit in the pouch so the handle is partway in the compartment, the long shanks that hang way past the pouch wobble around, and occasionally jab you in the leg, and you can't set the pouch on it's bottom, and they generally piss me off. 

I think as you use it you'll find that the quality of the tips is more important than the number of tips available. I don't think I use the little star bits in the Klein 11-in-1 even once a year. 

My other bitch about the Klein is the hex insert is too thin and flimsy to put in a drill chuck, I have ruined them that way. 

My favorites are the original Enderes 4-in-1 / 6-in-1 (took a while before they started counting the nutdrivers!) and the Lenox 9-in-1. I think these brands have the best bits. I often add a heavy duty straight "beater" and / or a #2 square to the pouch if one or the other is going to get a lot of use that day. 

I am trying to make the switch to the Picqic or Milwaukee that uses long bits, which are nicer in a drill and especially because they will all go in an impact driver chuck. I am trying to use the impact more because my driving hand is getting a little stiff and I still need it to work a lot of years, I am hoping the impact will spare the hand somewhat. 

Unfortunately I can't quite bring myself to buy Taiwan hand tools from a company called "Milwaukee" yet. 

The Picqic has the absolute worst Philips tip I have ever seen, probably because it's Canadian and what do Canadians know about Philips, they use Robertson up there. Me being here in the USA the medium Philips tip is by far the most important one, gets maybe 90% of the use over the day. 

One of these days I might try that Ideal one that has the wire-nut-twister in the handle. That one also has attachments for reaming conduit and taps to cut threads. For about $60 you get all the drivers, the reamer, and the taps.


----------



## 99cents

You can put an impact bit in your Picquic if you don't like their Phillips bits. I like their Teeny Turner. I don't use it very often but it's an ultra small stubby screwdriver. It takes up no room and comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's my favorite of the multi-tip screwdrivers


Damn it, no.

The Lenox 9in1 is king.

ETA: I agree with splatz about using multi-tip drivers for normal use and also using the normal length.


----------



## zac

splatz said:


> I am among the group that, unlike @telsa, uses a multi bit all day long. It's another one of those things, I think it does more for my productivity to travel light than to have the best possible driver. The good brand multis have been adequate for me. I do kind of baby my tools but not by not using them. I don't use them as prybars and I don't strip a lot of screws.
> 
> I don't like carrying the long shanks. I like screwdrivers to sit in the pouch so the handle is partway in the compartment, the long shanks that hang way past the pouch wobble around, and occasionally jab you in the leg, and you can't set the pouch on it's bottom, and they generally piss me off.
> 
> I think as you use it you'll find that the quality of the tips is more important than the number of tips available. I don't think I use the little star bits in the Klein 11-in-1 even once a year.
> 
> My other bitch about the Klein is the hex insert is too thin and flimsy to put in a drill chuck, I have ruined them that way.
> 
> My favorites are the original Enderes 4-in-1 / 6-in-1 (took a while before they started counting the nutdrivers!) and the Lenox 9-in-1. I think these brands have the best bits. I often add a heavy duty straight "beater" and / or a #2 square to the pouch if one or the other is going to get a lot of use that day.
> 
> I am trying to make the switch to the Picqic or Milwaukee that uses long bits, which are nicer in a drill and especially because they will all go in an impact driver chuck. I am trying to use the impact more because my driving hand is getting a little stiff and I still need it to work a lot of years, I am hoping the impact will spare the hand somewhat.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't quite bring myself to buy Taiwan hand tools from a company called "Milwaukee" yet.
> 
> The Picqic has the absolute worst Philips tip I have ever seen, probably because it's Canadian and what do Canadians know about Philips, they use Robertson up there. Me being here in the USA the medium Philips tip is by far the most important one, gets maybe 90% of the use over the day.
> 
> One of these days I might try that Ideal one that has the wire-nut-twister in the handle. That one also has attachments for reaming conduit and taps to cut threads. For about $60 you get all the drivers, the reamer, and the taps.


Good review Splatz.
My problem of having a multi driver is that if it's on me I will use it. So if im working in a panel I better have my regular drivers close by! 
I have had a bit come off a multi and land next to a bottom feed energized lug. I felt like I was playing that game operation trying to back it away. 
If this bit is next to me I use it during make up: 










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

I was never good at operation. Soon as I drop bits in a live panel I shut that sucker off lol.


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> I was never good at operation. Soon as I drop bits in a live panel I shut that sucker off lol.


If I have to I will pull the meter. I usually try to get permission first though. The meters are smart and I have had the poco roll up on me. Some cities require a permit to change out a breaker!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

I have yet to see anyone roll up on me..... But! Don't want it to happen either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Damn it, no.
> 
> The Lenox 9in1 is king.
> 
> ETA: I agree with splatz about using multi-tip drivers for normal use and also using the normal length.


I haven't bought one yet so I still go by what I've used so far. You could always send me one as a gift.


----------



## fisstech

my klein 11-1 is ALWAYS on me. super handy tool. but yeah, i wouldn't use it in a live panel the bits fall out all the time. which kinda sucks sometimes when you're up in the scissor lift and it falls to the ground and you look down and are just like "ummmmm ...."


----------



## HackWork

fisstech said:


> my klein 11-1 is ALWAYS on me. super handy tool. but yeah, i wouldn't use it in a live panel the bits fall out all the time. which kinda sucks sometimes when you're up in the scissor lift and it falls to the ground and you look down and are just like "ummmmm ...."


Lenox 9in1 is better because it has the fullsize #2 phillips and 1/4" flat blade. They don't come out nearly as much as those smaller bits. 

You still get 3/8" nutdriver and all the rest, the only thing you lose is the 2 torx bits (which I never used).


----------



## fisstech

HackWork said:


> Lenox 9in1 is better because it has the fullsize #2 phillips and 1/4" flat blade. They don't come out nearly as much as those smaller bits.
> 
> You still get 3/8" nutdriver and all the rest, the only thing you lose is the 2 torx bits (which I never used).


i'll have to check it out! don't know if i've seen them around these parts but ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## splatz

The Lenox bit holder for the 1/4" bits is also beefier, the Klein one will get trashed if you put it in the chuck of your drill.


----------



## ponyboy

Just picked this up last week. This is gonna keep the reloader busy













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Etcon VT154, volt and continuity tester made in Illinois. Like new on Ebay for $45 shipped. Always wanted a solenoid tester for the house. Considered the knopps which is more compact but I don't think it did continuity.


----------



## Majewski

Having it do continuity would be nice!


----------



## HackWork

I like my original Wiggy, but wished it did continuity.


----------



## TGGT

HackWork said:


> I like my original Wiggy, but wished it did continuity.


Voltage and continuity is the majority l of what I use a meter for.


----------



## Majewski

Me too. It's the bread and butter for low end installs and trouble shooting. I want one of these now!


----------



## Going_Commando

HackWork said:


> I like my original Wiggy, but wished it did continuity.


The old Wiggies are the best. I lost my last one, bought an Ideal version, decided it was junk, and then bought a Knopp. I've been quite happy with the Knopp. I bust out the Fluke 179 for continuity since it has that nice loud beep.


----------



## drspec

Going_Commando said:


> The old Wiggies are the best. I lost my last one, bought an Ideal version, decided it was junk, and then bought a Knopp. I've been quite happy with the Knopp. I bust out the Fluke 179 for continuity since it has that nice loud beep.


I had the ideal one as well. It's little more than a toy. Barely worked and the connection for the leads always came out. Glad it got destroyed in the flood.

I use my Fluke T+ for almost everything these days.


----------



## Majewski

Just got this for free. Now I need a station wagon and a magnet sign.


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> Just got this for free. Now I need a station wagon and a magnet sign.


That looks safe


----------



## Anathera

Just strap the 10ft to the top of the car no need for that haha


----------



## Majewski

Lmao. I'm 99% I'll never use it. Probably trade or sell it.


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> Lmao. I'm 99% I'll never use it. Probably trade or sell it.


How do those things work anyway?


----------



## drspec

I need to replace a lot of toys soon. Trying to debate on what to do about a large hammer drill driver.....any suggestions?


----------



## Majewski

You asking me? You toss it in the garage, that's how.

They expand upwards and have slightly angled feet. When you need to shorten it, it has little locks under the rungs. Nifty idea for bidders or estimators who need to get on roofs from safe-ish ground but for me, I can't fathom how or why it's better than what I carry daily.


----------



## Majewski

drspec said:


> I need to replace a lot of toys soon. Trying to debate on what to do about a large hammer drill driver.....any suggestions?


Omg I'm a shopaholic, I could suggest things until I fall asleep!


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> Omg I'm a shopaholic, I could suggest things until I fall asleep!


I used to be the same way. That's why I had so many tools in the shop. 

I'm wondering if I can save my hammer drill. Maybe some new brushes. It started up the other day but when I put it on the rotation setting it quit and never worked again.

I think my rigid hole hog survived though.


----------



## Majewski

What kind was it? You had a bunch of dewalt stuff in a picture. I like my Milwaukee fuel demo hammer.


----------



## splatz

drspec said:


> I need to replace a lot of toys soon. Trying to debate on what to do about a large hammer drill driver.....any suggestions?


I see good ones on craigslist all the time but I bought a Makita SDS max with a clutch on clearance at Home Depot for $199 a couple months ago, it's been fine. I wanted the clutch for running dry core bits, won't use those bits without a clutch any more.


----------



## drspec

I had a corded Milwaukee demo hammer drill. Big Boy......sds max....had it for over 8 years

Use it for driving ground rods

I had DeWalt, Milwaukee, rigid, Ryobi

All kinds of tools


----------



## Majewski

I have a corded bulldog and Milwaukee but for me, all I'd ever do is tapcons or drill through some tuck point for some new exterior devices or something. I keep the fuel in the van and it's always got my back.


----------



## Anathera

I enjoyed our spline dewalt hammer drill for the big stuff at my old job because it has chipping and drilling but the new job has me addicted to the bosch bulldogs, haven't tried anything really big but it is a nice plug in drill.


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> I have a corded bulldog and Milwaukee but for me, all I'd ever do is tapcons or drill through some tuck point for some new exterior devices or something. I keep the fuel in the van and it's always got my back.


I use my m12 sds for that stuff.....for a little guy it packs a punch


----------



## HackWork

drspec said:


> I need to replace a lot of toys soon. Trying to debate on what to do about a large hammer drill driver.....any suggestions?


You mean a cordless 18v? If so, get the Milwaukee 2704 with new 6.0 batteries like I did.

If you mean a large rotary hammer, I would go with Bosch. No more Hilti.


----------



## drspec

Anathera said:


> I enjoyed our spline dewalt hammer drill for the big stuff at my old job because it has chipping and drilling but the new job has me addicted to the bosch bulldogs, haven't tried anything really big but it is a nice plug in drill.


I've considered buying the bulldog or an milwaukee m18 but I really need the big boy for the chipoing, large holes and driving ground rods.


----------



## Majewski

drspec said:


> I use my m12 sds for that stuff.....for a little guy it packs a punch


I keep that in the van too! I love that little sucker, used it today.


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> You mean a cordless 18v? If so, get the Milwaukee 2704 with new 6.0 batteries like I did.
> 
> If you mean a large rotary hammer, I would go with Bosch. No more Hilti.


I loved my Milwaukee. Never had any issues with it. I really hope I can save it. ****er was over $500.


----------



## TGGT

drspec said:


> I loved my Milwaukee. Never had any issues with it. I really hope I can save it. ****er was over $500.


Ebay. I don't know if I'd recommend Craigslist for you because there might be a lot of duds because of the flood.


----------



## Going_Commando

drspec said:


> I loved my Milwaukee. Never had any issues with it. I really hope I can save it. ****er was over $500.


I hear ya. The Milwaukee spline drive rotary hammer (maybe a demo hammer? I dunno) that I use is over 15 years old. Not sure when the old man bought it, but I remember using it when I was 15, which was almost 15 years ago. :whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY

Majewski said:


> Just got this for free. Now I need a station wagon and a magnet sign.


Don't forget your tape measure.


----------



## Majewski

That's on the suspenders! lol


----------



## Frank Mc

Got myself a Tactix trolley ;-)









Frank


----------



## MikeFL

Frank Mc said:


> Got myself a Tactix trolley ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


They rock.


----------



## ppsh

Got a new Fluke 324 Plus for $120 shipped, basically a 325 without hertz measurements. picked up some insulated Weras too.


----------



## Frank Mc

ppsh said:


> Got a new Fluke 324 Plus for $120 shipped, basically a 325 without hertz measurements. picked up some insulated Weras too.


I really like Felo screwdrivers , although i havent tried the Wiha as yet.

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc

MikeFL said:


> They rock.


I have always been envious when i see posts on this forum when guys show pics of their Rubbermaid version...So when i seen the Tactix version in my local Bunnings store i had to have one ;-).

Frank
PS One of my co workers bought one as well..


----------



## Quecmo

Had to follow up a lowest bid contractor. He made a lot of mistakes. Lucky for me, leaving his meter behind was one of them.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Quecmo said:


> Had to follow up a lowest bid contractor. He made a lot of mistakes. Lucky for me, leaving his meter behind was one of them.




Bonus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39

Haven't bought it yet but I'm on a scouting mission for my wife's birthday present. Women use battery operated tools too.

http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v8/dyson-v8-absolute-iron.aspx


----------



## Quecmo

This was $4 more than just the linemans. (Mine were murdered by a 480 pole light) That 5-in-1 nut driver is worthless BTW.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quecmo said:


> This was $4 more than just the linemans. (Mine were murdered by a 480 pole light) That 5-in-1 nut driver is worthless BTW.


Can you give some detail about what isn't good with the nutdriver? Curious as I've only seen it online.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> Haven't bought it yet but I'm on a scouting mission for my wife's birthday present. Women use battery operated tools too.
> 
> http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v8/dyson-v8-absolute-iron.aspx


Expensive but looks like a good vacuum.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Can you give some detail about what isn't good with the nutdriver? Curious as I've only seen it online.


I don't know who they asked about this one. 

9/10/11-in-1 screwdrivers everyone already has...
1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8” 

5-in-1 nutdriver
3/16”, 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8” and 9/16” 
3/16" is almost never used - it's the size on serial cables  
9/16" I don't use much

But 7/16" and 1/2" which I use a lot are missing.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> I don't know who they asked about this one.
> 
> 9/10/11-in-1 screwdrivers everyone already has...
> 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8”
> 
> 5-in-1 nutdriver
> 3/16”, 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8” and 9/16”
> 3/16" is almost never used - it's the size on serial cables
> 9/16" I don't use much
> 
> But 7/16" and 1/2" which I use a lot are missing.


This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I don't know who they asked about this one.
> 
> 9/10/11-in-1 screwdrivers everyone already has...
> 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8”
> 
> 5-in-1 nutdriver
> 3/16”, 1/4”, 5/16”, 3/8” and 9/16”
> 3/16" is almost never used - it's the size on serial cables
> 9/16" I don't use much
> 
> But 7/16" and 1/2" which I use a lot are missing.



Thanks, they must have been going after some niche specialty they got feedback from.

Decades ago I was putting a set of nutdrivers in a pouch and tossed the 3/16" aside and have never gone back to grab it. 

That does seem odd their choices are off. The only sizes I've ever added from the first set are 10mm and 5/8".


----------



## Quecmo

Can you give some detail about what isn't good with the nutdriver? Curious as I've only seen it online.[/QUOTE]



3/16 I've never used. The 1/4, 5/16, 3/8 are already a part of my 11-in-1. And the 9/16 is part of the handle making it too big for the application I use it for. But even if the 9/16 was useful it still doesn't really eliminate anything from the tool bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Quecmo said:


> Can you give some detail about what isn't good with the nutdriver? Curious as I've only seen it online.




3/16 I've never used. The 1/4, 5/16, 3/8 are already a part of my 11-in-1. And the 9/16 is part of the handle making it too big for the application I use it for. But even if the 9/16 was useful it still doesn't really eliminate anything from the tool bag.[/QUOTE]

All I can say after seeing that is 'What the Hell' were they thinking? So it's like a long handled 9/16" stubby? Weird!


----------



## NDC

bill39 said:


> Haven't bought it yet but I'm on a scouting mission for my wife's birthday present. Women use battery operated tools too.
> 
> http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v8/dyson-v8-absolute-iron.aspx


We have one of these. They really suck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

NDC said:


> We have one of these. They really suck.


Quicker than a bottle blonde in a trailer park?


----------



## daveEM

bill39 said:


> Haven't bought it yet but I'm on a scouting mission for my wife's birthday present. Women use battery operated tools too.
> 
> http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/cordless/dyson-v8/dyson-v8-absolute-iron.aspx


 :no::no:

The dyson is great by the way. I was emptying the little machine and my neighbor was looking over the fence and I says to him "Al for $500 it's all a guy really needs". 

Now back to the wife's birthday present... if into battery operated tools might I suggest something a little more personal? Perhaps several of those fun toys the ladies might like. 

Other than that maybe a nice diamond earing set. Pandora has some nice stuff the ladies like (a bracelet maybe, and then you fill it over the years, can get a bit pricy tho). Another idea is a spa treatment... nails are a good idea... a gift certificate for them has the lady returning once a month or so to get em done. They love it.

You can buy the house stuff anytime to help reduce the work load.

Forty years ago I bought my wife a 'house tool' on a special occasion. It was never appreciated and I do hear about it once in awhile to this day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> :no::no:
> 
> The dyson is great by the way. I was emptying the little machine and my neighbor was looking over the fence and I says to him "Al for $500 it's all a guy really needs".
> 
> Now back to the wife's birthday present... if into battery operated tools might I suggest something a little more personal? Perhaps several of those fun toys the ladies might like.
> 
> Other than that maybe a nice diamond earing set. Pandora has some nice stuff the ladies like (a bracelet maybe, and then you fill it over the years, can get a bit pricy tho). Another idea is a spa treatment... nails are a good idea... a gift certificate for them has the lady returning once a month or so to get em done. They love it.
> 
> You can buy the house stuff anytime to help reduce the work load.
> 
> Forty years ago I bought my wife a 'house tool' on a special occasion. It was never appreciated and I do hear about it once in awhile to this day.


I've been with my wife 11 years and married to her for 10. I've always been a jewelry buyer, figure it the only thing that really lasts as a memory of the special occasion (Christmas, B-day, anniversary, etc). For the first six years she was like "oh this or that is beautiful" when getting the jewelry items. Then after much hinting on her part I finally changed and bought her a commercial stand mixer. She still rants and raves about it to this day. I've heard her tell many of her female friends, "yeah it only took six years for him to buy me an appliance I always wanted". I should say my wife has always been an amateur gourmet chef and has an entire kitchen and pantry of cooking stuff. I guess it's akin to her giving me a new Milwaukee cordless tool, which she has done from the get go. On the three month anniversary of our first date she came out to the job and brought me coffee and a battery chain saw, my crew was impressed and I liked it.


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> I should say my wife has always been an amateur gourmet chef and has an entire kitchen and pantry of cooking stuff. I guess it's akin to her giving me a new Milwaukee cordless tool, which she has done from the get go.


For sure if it's a hobby. I agree 100%. Myself i don't see house work as a hobby tho.

Speaking of... my wife's birthday is next week and she has been talking about a keurig coffee maker  We have a Tassimo right now.

Hmmm...

I should set up the vid camera and buy her that as a joke. :jester:

I think I will.

Rest assured I'll have something else tho.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> For sure if it's a hobby. I agree 100%. Myself i don't see house work as a hobby tho.
> 
> Speaking of... my wife's birthday is next week and she has been talking about a keurig coffee maker  We have a Tassimo right now.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> I should set up the vid camera and buy her that as a joke. :jester:
> 
> I think I will.
> 
> Rest assured I'll have something else tho.


My wife bought the big Keurig a while back, many of the flavors of coffee she uses in baking and desserts.


----------



## newcastle

This.


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> this.


I LOVE this!


----------



## newcastle

Lol you havent seen the pic yet,where did it go,


----------



## newcastle

There


----------



## zac

newcastle said:


> Lol you havent seen the pic yet,where did it go,


Sometimes Majewski gets fired up! 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## newcastle

Im using the et app to upload pictures since the web browser wont do it and the web browser to read the thread,since the app cant do it.anyone else got first world problems?


----------



## Majewski

I'm thinking of buying that exact toy!.....maybe in 30 minutes even!


----------



## emtnut

newcastle said:


> There


That Paslode is awesome. Bought it when I was finishing my basement .... easily 5-600 nails on one cartridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

I want it strictly for 1 attic that I need to cover a ton of romex in. lol


----------



## newcastle

The nailer is awesome and all that,but what really took the cake, is the second battery...AND the shirt


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> I want it strictly for 1 attic that I need to cover a ton of romex in. lol


Strictly for one attic?better dont loose no time and buy it!


----------



## emtnut

I was ripped off ... I didn't get no stinkin' t-shirt with mine


----------



## Majewski

I have oodles of tools for 1 reason....but then I can find more reasons to use it!!!


----------



## newcastle

Oh aaand this.the same store as where i purchased the nailer from,just there liquer branch.apperantly i entered the draw sometimes and won a full "mini cooler"


----------



## Majewski

Now you have my interest!!!


----------



## newcastle

emtnut said:


> I was ripped off ... I didn't get no stinkin' t-shirt with mine


I hear ya i hear ya right there, i would hate to purchase something just to go compare somewhere else later and find out they denied me some kind of swag,even a hat,oooh i love free hats i ask for a free hat every store i think of might have some


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> Now you have my interest!!!


I finished it...im sorry...


----------



## Majewski

Ever walk into a Mcdonalds and be like, "Got any free hats? No? Kthxbye..."
No? Me either....


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> I'm thinking of buying that exact toy!.....maybe in 30 minutes even!


Sooo,bought the paslode yet?


----------



## Majewski

Haven't left the couch yet. I feels good to sit for the first time in ions...


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> Ever walk into a Mcdonalds and be like, "Got any free hats? No? Kthxbye..."
> No? Me either....


Haha,i meant suppliers, hardware stores and auto parts


----------



## HackWork

newcastle said:


> Oh aaand this.the same store as where i purchased the nailer from,just there liquer branch.apperantly i entered the draw sometimes and won a full "mini cooler"


What kind of Canadian are you?? No Molson Ice?!!?!!


----------



## splatz

Majewski said:


> I'm thinking of buying that exact toy!.....maybe in 30 minutes even!


https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2458-21


----------



## newcastle

HackWork said:


> newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh aaand this.the same store as where i purchased the nailer from,just there liquer branch.apperantly i entered the draw sometimes and won a full "mini cooler"
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Canadian are you?? No Molson Ice?!!?!!
Click to expand...

Well,it was a draw,i didnt get to pick the beer,it came as is
And no,im not canadian and english isnt my first language


----------



## MikeFL

splatz said:


> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2458-21


Palm nailers rock. I've never used an electric one but the pneumatic ones are bad to the bone.


----------



## Majewski

splatz said:


> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2458-21


This is what I originally wanted for it but wasn't sure... I swore hax mentioned having it so I pm'd him but he doesn't have it. 

So this works well for nailing studs?


----------



## MikeFL

Majewski said:


> This is what I originally wanted for it but wasn't sure... I swore hax mentioned having it so I pm'd him but he doesn't have it.
> 
> So this works well for nailing studs?


You can nail anything you want as long as the nail fits in the head, and it will take a 16d no problem, probably 20d or higher.

It's particularly useful in an area where you don't have room to swing a hammer. The most popular use for them in Florida is nailing the ties that hold trusses down, but once you have one, you find all sorts of creative uses for them. You would not use it to frame a wall on the floor before you stand the wall up, but in an attic, between trusses or rafters, between studs, any place where your swing of a hammer is limited, this will be your best friend.


----------



## Majewski

Cool....I have a few more HD reward cards coming and I'll get this once they arrive.


----------



## splatz

I tried the palm nailer at a display and it worked pretty well. It might take a little getting used to 

You definitely wouldn't want to frame a house with it, it's slower than a nail gun. However, in those awkward spots, it's much faster. The awkward stuff is what kills you. At least it seems that way to me. I'd rather use a hammer and a palm nailer than a hammer and a big full size nail gun for most things. 

If you're nailing down 1x2 strips alongside your romex in the attic, I think it will have enough sand that it won't slow you down much. If you want to go real close to the eaves, where there's not room to swing a hammer, it will be perfect. Of course, you could just use a good general purpose screw and an impact driver too. That's probably what I'd do. I only use nails where you need them for their shear strength, but that's more of a carpenter's concern than an electrician's. 

But if you use the impact and screws, you won't get to buy a new tool


----------



## Majewski

Studs onto joists and some plywood over em, that's all I wanna do with it for now.


----------



## TGGT

$22 for the pair. They're stubbies which should help with the back to back lugs in this switch gear we're about to do. The other end is the ball hex which I really like in most cases.


----------



## LARMGUY

Look up BOLTR on youtubies.

He takes apart tools and goes through them with analysis and fever describing the types of materials and points of failure.


----------



## MikeFL

LARMGUY said:


> Look up BOLTR on youtubies.
> 
> He takes apart tools and goes through them with analysis and fever describing the types of materials and points of failure.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PBMIlq2IFQk


Great video. My favorite part "Wow, I'm no 8 year old Chinese girl; let's see if I can get this back in there..."


----------



## LARMGUY

Neat!


----------



## newcastle

Stopped at home depot last night


----------



## LARMGUY

Actually the guys youtube channel is AvE. He's a real kick to follow along and I have learned a lot.

BOLTR is bored of lame tool reviews. Good stuffies! I subscribed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> $22 for the pair. They're stubbies which should help with the back to back lugs in this switch gear we're about to do. The other end is the ball hex which I really like in most cases.


Did you have to special order those?


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you have to special order those?


Nah, on amazon. Bondhus is all about hex drive like Eklind. Made in USA. I usually overlook this tool but having the right one sometimes makes a big difference in making a job simple and quick or a butchered PIA.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Nah, on amazon. Bondhus is all about hex drive like Eklind. Made in USA. I usually overlook this tool but having the right one sometimes makes a big difference in making a job simple and quick or a butchered PIA.


I haven't ever seen them in a supply house but recall a few times they would have been great to have. Had a couple I'd cut short with a disc grinder many moons ago.


----------



## ponyboy

New fuel sawzall with 9.0 battery showed up today. The battery is huge but the saw is still balanced well with it. Anyone know if these 9.0 batteries will fit in the existing cases?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Biscuits said:


> New fuel sawzall with 9.0 battery showed up today. The battery is huge but the saw is still balanced well with it. Anyone know if these 9.0 batteries will fit in the existing cases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of the cases I have (hammer drill, hatchet, right angle, sawzall, sds, etc).


----------



## ponyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


> None of the cases I have (hammer drill, hatchet, right angle, sawzall, sds, etc).




Figures. They should address that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Congrats on the 9.0 and Sawzall.
I personally don't think I would want a 9.0 except on a light or the fan. The hole hawg too. I guess it all depends what you do. But on my drills or saws I rarely go through a 5.0 in a day. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> Congrats on the 9.0 and Sawzall.
> I personally don't think I would want a 9.0 except on a light or the fan. The hole hawg too. I guess it all depends what you do. But on my drills or saws I rarely go through a 5.0 in a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I'd like to have at least one 9.0 battery for my sawzall/circ saw, and other heavy duty tools. Otherwise I think I'd prefer the 2.0 slimpacks.


----------



## ponyboy

zac said:


> Congrats on the 9.0 and Sawzall.
> I personally don't think I would want a 9.0 except on a light or the fan. The hole hawg too. I guess it all depends what you do. But on my drills or saws I rarely go through a 5.0 in a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




I might get one more 9.0 and call it good. It'd be nice to have one to leave on a light and one in a high demand tool like the sawzall, deep cut bandsaw, or hole hawg. Buying stuff to go on my own has been the most fun I've had in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

I got another new hole saw today! But sadly no picture... you're going to have to imagine a kickass holesaw. And in a sideways picture.


----------



## drspec

More stuff


----------



## Majewski

Just got a rapid charger that takes 3 12s and 3 18s....also no picture, so assume sideways picture.


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> Just got a rapid charger that takes 3 12s and 3 18s....also no picture, so assume sideways picture.


thats one of the items I just got as well

still waiting on the rest of the tools to come in


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> More stuff


Too much yellow in this pic, you need to add more red.


----------



## drspec

Yellow is for employee van

Red is for mine

Lots more red and yellow coming


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> Yellow is for employee van
> 
> Red is for mine
> 
> Lots more red and yellow coming


I guess that makes sense. I have a pile of yellow I want to turn red.


----------



## Majewski

George Carlon would be proud of us.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Biscuits said:


> Figures. They should address that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it should fit in the one key hard cases. So I would imagine it's something that they're doing on newer kits.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Saw this at the supply house and couldn't say no.


----------



## drspec

Another load


----------



## drspec

A few more


----------



## Jhellwig

drspec said:


> More stuff


How well do those mergers work? I am considering getting one.


----------



## HackWork

You're going to need some more little toys to make that Magnapull kit complete.

Let me know how the Magnaspot works, I never tried it.

I thought you guys said the Milwaukee dust buster wasn't that good? Have you tried it? It seems like it would work for a lot of instances if it sucked well enough.

Oh and be sure to keep the tools on the top shelf of the van in case it floods again lol.


----------



## drspec

Jhellwig said:


> How well do those mergers work? I am considering getting one.


the Supco megohmeter?

it works ok for the price. I had one for years and it found quite a few wires with damaged insulation hidden in walls.


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> You're going to need some more little toys to make that Magnapull kit complete.
> 
> Let me know how the Magnaspot works, I never tried it.
> 
> I thought you guys said the Milwaukee dust buster wasn't that good? Have you tried it? It seems like it would work for a lot of instances if it sucked well enough.
> 
> Oh and be sure to keep the tools on the top shelf of the van in case it floods again lol.


What toys do I need to complete the setup? 

Next time I add a floor receptacle Ill use the Magnaspot and report back to you

Ive only used the M12 dustbuster once. Ill try it out some more but so far Im not impressed.

Im supposed to be moving out of that shop next month so hopefully I wont have to worry about flooding again.


----------



## HackWork

drspec said:


> What toys do I need to complete the setup?


You want a few more bullet magnets including the really narrow one, that will fit thru the little KO's in existing switchboxes, that makes it easy to drop a chain down to.

You will want a thicker chain for pulling hard.

You will want a bullet magnet that can be unthreaded from the metal leader and threaded onto the end of fiberglass sticks, this is a great option to push the sticks in and pickup chain you dropped from somewhere else.

You'll want a small flexible wand magnet to push into a hole and grab a small chain.

Some of my goodies:


----------



## drspec

I have the wet noodle retriever

Where do/did you buys yours from or did you scavenge them from fish sticks?


----------



## HackWork

drspec said:


> Where do/did you buys yours from or did you scavenge them from fish sticks?


What's that?


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> drspec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do/did you buys yours from or did you scavenge them from fish sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

Your accessories for the magnapull


----------



## HackWork

drspec said:


> Your accessories for the magnapull


It depends on what it is. The extra bullet magnets I bought directly from Magnapull a while back. But now I would suggest http://www.techtoolsupply.com/

You can get a lot of that stuff from there. The hook for the fish sticks I got with my sticks. The basket came with a long drill bit. The sash chain came from Home Depot, that is great for snaking all by itself, just tape the romex to it and drop it into the wall.


----------



## Majewski

I am getting close to ordering the full magna kit and I def wanna know about the extras too hack!

The m12 vacuum isn't great and it kills batteries fast but it has it's place.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> You're going to need some more little toys to make that Magnapull kit complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys said the Milwaukee dust buster wasn't that good? Have you tried it? It seems like it would work for a lot of instances if it sucked well enough.
> 
> 
> The vacumn is alright for service calls. It will pick up dust. You have to clean the filter after each use. I would wait for a second generation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

zac said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to need some more little toys to make that Magnapull kit complete.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys said the Milwaukee dust buster wasn't that good? Have you tried it? It seems like it would work for a lot of instances if it sucked well enough.
> 
> 
> The vacumn is alright for service calls. It will pick up dust. You have to clean the filter after each use. I would wait for a second generation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I honestly haven't touched mine in over a year. I bring the m18 one in e v e r y w h e r e.
Click to expand...


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I honestly haven't touched mine in over a year. I bring the m18 one in e v e r y w h e r e.
> 
> 
> 
> My complaint with the m18 outside of it sounding like a jet taking off, is the hose. Mine is hammered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## HackWork

I didn't say anything because I didn't want to give in to you wireless vacuum guys... But the other day during a panel change I stopped halfway thru and went to vacuum and forgot that the power was off :jester:

I thought of you guys, and how I would never tell you. :thumbup:

Normally I do the vacuuming at the beginning before I cut the power (when cutting the wall open around the existing panel to fit the new one) and at the end of the job after I turn the power back on.


----------



## drspec

zac said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> My complaint with the m18 outside of it sounding like a jet taking off, is the hose. Mine is hammered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had my M18 vacuum for a few years now and use it almost daily
> 
> my hose still looks and functions like new
> 
> wtf did you do to yours?
Click to expand...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had my M18 vacuum for a few years now and use it almost daily
> 
> my hose still looks and functions like new
> 
> wtf did you do to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> That thing looks like a traffic accident. I take care of my tools cause they take care of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## zac

drspec said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had my M18 vacuum for a few years now and use it almost daily
> 
> my hose still looks and functions like new
> 
> wtf did you do to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly fire. The attachment was burried under a ladder and pinned behind a metal edge, when I pulled out it tore. The other side was..I don't know.
> It still works I just need to order a new hose if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## drspec

used the magnepull yesterday for a small job

drill a hole from the outside of the house, connected jack chain to the magnetic lead, and used the roller magnet inside at the panel and pulled it right through the ko in the panel. 

super easy and took less than 5 mins to pull the wire through. 

had a portable generator connection complete from start to finish in right at 30 minutes.

cant wait to play with this toy some more


----------



## drspec

zac said:


> drspec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friendly fire. The attachment was burried under a ladder and pinned behind a metal edge, when I pulled out it tore. The other side was..I don't know.
> It still works I just need to order a new hose if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching online and found the part # for the hose
> 
> Its 14-37-0160
> 
> you can order it from here for about $14 shipped
> 
> http://www.greatlakespowertools.com...E20xWxlV6PBhEL2oPG3qXI2rY4jiVXOCnwaAjbG8P8HAQ
Click to expand...


----------



## zac

drspec said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching online and found the part # for the hose
> 
> Its 14-37-0160
> 
> you can order it from here for about $14 shipped
> 
> http://www.greatlakespowertools.com...E20xWxlV6PBhEL2oPG3qXI2rY4jiVXOCnwaAjbG8P8HAQ
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dr!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Majewski

I got some hot wheels and a gi joe tonight....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I got some hot wheels and a gi joe tonight....


I was gonna pick up a barbie today but I didn't want to tick off the wife....


----------



## wendon

I used my M18 yesterday to suck a rope through 160' of 2 1/2" pvc......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsh

Picked this up 2 weeks ago. Local lumber yard was having a tool expo, $200 for the kit, plus an additional 20% off before 1pm that day. $160 later....
:thumbsup:


----------



## TGGT

ppsh said:


> Picked this up 2 weeks ago. Local lumber yard was having a tool expo, $200 for the kit, plus an additional 20% off before 1pm that day. $160 later....
> :thumbsup:


You'll love that circ saw. I've been very happy with it. Mine came with the 4.0 battery when they first came out, which has been fine for my needs. But a 9.0 would really make it perfect, even if it added weight. I also frequently use my (non fuel) sawzall for trimming in the backyard, and I'm always wishing the batteries would last longer.


----------



## newcastle

Bought it of a guy who won it at his company's xmas party and didnt know what to do with it,he is a dewalt guy.50 bucks later it was mine.


----------



## Majewski

newcastle said:


> Bought it of a guy who won it at his company's xmas party and didnt know what to do with it,he is a dewalt guy.50 bucks later it was mine.


Why don't you have any candles in that menorah?!


----------



## newcastle

Majewski said:


> newcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it of a guy who won it at his company's xmas party and didnt know what to do with it,he is a dewalt guy.50 bucks later it was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have any candles in that menorah?!
Click to expand...

Ups.came home pretty late last night,put the kids to bed right away,stayed up for a card game and wine with my wife,didnt lite up any,since its a whole family thing,ya know!
Happy channukah to you too!


----------



## Majewski

I didn't lite any either lol. Thanks!


----------



## NDC

drspec said:


> A few more


Damn I'm so jealous of that magnespot! We need over $300 to buy one here in the tundra, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## drspec

NDC said:


> Damn I'm so jealous of that magnespot! We need over $300 to buy one here in the tundra, how much did you pay for yours?


I bought it off Amazon for $198.98

Havent even had a chance to use it yet but I hope it works as advertised


----------



## CGW

Wife bought this for xmas. At first I rolled my eyes, but it's actually pretty damn slick. 

Bosch 65 foot laser level.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> Wife bought this for xmas. At first I rolled my eyes, but it's actually pretty damn slick.
> 
> Bosch 65 foot laser level.


Nice, best of luck with it.


----------



## Flyingsod

CGW said:


> Wife bought this for xmas. At first I rolled my eyes, but it's actually pretty damn slick.
> 
> Bosch 65 foot laser level.
> 
> ]


 Invaluable for bidding accuracy.



Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## splatz

CGW said:


> Wife bought this for xmas. At first I rolled my eyes, but it's actually pretty damn slick.
> 
> Bosch 65 foot laser level.





Flyingsod said:


> Invaluable for bidding accuracy.


I bought a smaller one, I think it goes 35 or 40 feet - it was worth the price just for measuring floor to bottom of trusses in walk throughs so you know what size lift you'll need. (BTW, took me a couple times to realize you don't have to measure from the floor: measure from some convenient horizontal mark up, then flip it over and get the distance to the floor. This saves crawling / kneeling.) 

It also makes it quick and easy to draw floor plans fast, you can measure between interior walls of each room etc. so fast.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


>


How do you like that adjustable length screwdriver? I was thinking this plus a beater screwdriver might beat an 9-in-1. 

I am tempted to buy it just to see if it works with this bit, I wonder why they didn't make it with one like this:


----------



## HackWork

CGW said:


> Wife bought this for xmas. At first I rolled my eyes, but it's actually pretty damn slick.
> 
> Bosch 65 foot laser level.


I got a 200' Leica right after I stopped working commercial. It would have been perfect for that. All those times I found myself running pipe or trapezes on a scissor lift or tall ladder across a large room and trying to extend the tape measure 15 feet out to the nearest I-beam or wall. 

The laser measurer would have been great. But now it just sits on the truck. I could use it every once in a while during an estimate to get a quick reading of the basement length for buying cable, but I never feel like going out to get it lol :laughing:


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> I bought a smaller one, I think it goes 35 or 40 feet - it was worth the price just for measuring floor to bottom of trusses in walk throughs so you know what size lift you'll need. (BTW, took me a couple times to realize you don't have to measure from the floor: measure from some convenient horizontal mark up, then flip it over and get the distance to the floor. This saves crawling / kneeling.)
> 
> It also makes it quick and easy to draw floor plans fast, you can measure between interior walls of each room etc. so fast.


" _(BTW, took me a couple times to realize you don't have to measure from the floor: measure from some convenient horizontal mark up, then flip it over and get the distance to the floor. This saves crawling / kneeling.)_ " 

Whether you are using a laser or a tape, you should know the exact height of a specific part of your body. For example, I am 6'3" with boots on so I know that my eye is 6' off of the ground. So when I extend a tape measure up the side of the house to the service head to see how high it is, I just look at whatever measurement is in front of my eye and add 6' to it.

A shorter person might be better doing 5' to a place on their chest.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> How do you like that adjustable length screwdriver? I was thinking this plus a beater screwdriver might beat an 9-in-1.
> 
> I am tempted to buy it just to see if it works with this bit, I wonder why they didn't make it with one like this:


Actually it isn't the Klein 32751 adjustable length screwdriver, it's the Klein 32700 switch drive that they just say takes power bits like an impact. When I opened it I thought it had the same 1/4" click type chuck as and impact, but that isn't the case. The chuck is a squeeze type that will clamp on any 1/4" bit. I was really pleasantly shocked. It will hold the bit you posted. 

Now that I have it in hand I think it will pair up fantastically with a beater. I love what most would think of as an oversized handle, fits my hand very well. 
I carry an assortment of 3" impact bits and this will hold them fine. 

This isn't something I would have bought myself but I'm more than happy it was a Christmas present. Seems like a quality tool.

My plan in to use it with the bits from a Bostitch T-handle screwdriver kit I was gifted a few years back that has been in a drawer since. They have smooth 1/4" hex shafts.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Actually it isn't the Klein 32751 adjustable length screwdriver, it's the Klein 32700 switch drive that they just say takes power bits like an impact. When I opened it I thought it had the same 1/4" click type chuck as and impact, but that isn't the case. The chuck is a squeeze type that will clamp on any 1/4" bit. I was really pleasantly shocked. It will hold the bit you posted.


I have been trying to let my hand rest a little and use the impact more. Carrying a screwdriver with bits I can swap in the impact is a must. I also prefer a longer bit in the impact driver. 

I have been carrying a picquic but I just don't like it. I also noticed I really just use the #2 phillips and #2 square 95% of the time, and never use the slotted in the impact. 

I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket, I think I know what it's going to go towards.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I have been trying to let my hand rest a little and use the impact more. Carrying a screwdriver with bits I can swap in the impact is a must. I also prefer a longer bit in the impact driver.
> 
> I have been carrying a picquic but I just don't like it. I also noticed I really just use the #2 phillips and #2 square 95% of the time, and never use the slotted in the impact.
> 
> I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket, I think I know what it's going to go towards.


The two bits it came with are #2 square and #2 phillips. I normally use 3"-4" bits in my impact but I have a new found interest in the 6" size. 

With the bits from the kit I had it gives me a nice assortment of 6" Allens.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> and never use the slotted in the impact.


I use a straight tip in my impact daily. Removing old receptacles mostly. But it's also great for removing anything old, like service riser straps, meter panels, panels, etc. And it really works well with painted on screws like panel covers in hallways. It drives them right out without slipping out of the paint-filled slot.


----------



## sbrn33

splatz said:


> I have been trying to let my hand rest a little and use the impact more. Carrying a screwdriver with bits I can swap in the impact is a must. I also prefer a longer bit in the impact driver.
> 
> I have been carrying a picquic but I just don't like it. I also noticed I really just use the #2 phillips and #2 square 95% of the time, and never use the slotted in the impact.
> 
> I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket, I think I know what it's going to go towards.


I have been using the M12 screwdriver for most stuff. This little mother is sweet. enough power to drive a 2" crew but not so crazy fast to make it a pain on devices. The whole kit is only a hundy.

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk..._WqOd2MglSieMfSTntNIUvHyjfHLXBSL70BoCpmTw_wcB


----------



## splatz

sbrn33 said:


> I have been using the M12 screwdriver for most stuff. This little mother is sweet. enough power to drive a 2" crew but not so crazy fast to make it a pain on devices. The whole kit is only a hundy.
> 
> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk..._WqOd2MglSieMfSTntNIUvHyjfHLXBSL70BoCpmTw_wcB


I usually use the impact on the low setting unless I need the juice - does the screwdriver do anything the impact on low won't? 

It's worth buying at that price anyways, a charger and two batteries is worth $100.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> I have been using the M12 screwdriver for most stuff. This little mother is sweet. enough power to drive a 2" crew but not so crazy fast to make it a pain on devices. The whole kit is only a hundy.
> 
> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk..._WqOd2MglSieMfSTntNIUvHyjfHLXBSL70BoCpmTw_wcB


Have that and love it. Just wish they would make one in an inline shape like the 4v on steroids.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I usually use the impact on the low setting unless I need the juice - does the screwdriver do anything the impact on low won't?
> 
> It's worth buying at that price anyways, a charger and two batteries is worth $100.


I think it goes way lower in torque than an impact.


----------



## splatz

I just saw that it has the dial adjustable torque, that's good to have sometimes.


----------



## sbrn33

splatz said:


> I usually use the impact on the low setting unless I need the juice - does the screwdriver do anything the impact on low won't?
> 
> It's worth buying at that price anyways, a charger and two batteries is worth $100.


I just think it is a bit lighter and way less aggressive. Bit changes are bit easier also. I really like the torque settings which my impact does not have. I keep it in my tool pouch. The only thing I wish it had was a bit holder.
Tek screws and lots of anything else I use my impact.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Milwaukee needs to make this type an add it to the M12 line up.


----------



## Glock23gp

MechanicalDVR said:


> Milwaukee needs to make this type an add it to the M12 line up.


That 7.2 was my favorite of all I've owned.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glock23gp said:


> That 7.2 was my favorite of all I've owned.


I still use it for the convenience of the design. Would love to switch to a similar one with M12 batteries.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## papaotis

mechd, youve just destroyed my image of you! southwire tolls suck!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

papaotis said:


> mechd, youve just destroyed my image of you! southwire tolls suck!


I was given them to test and I did just that. The steel fish tape was to prove a point and I didn't need to learn it. The Simpull fish tape is the best for conduit I've ever used. It takes no effort at all to go through a mock up of conduit with 12 90deg bends in the run. I had to write a review and I didn't think it was going to come out the way it did.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Milwaukee needs to make this type an add it to the M12 line up.


They doish.


----------



## Flyingsod

papaotis said:


> mechd, youve just destroyed my image of you! southwire tolls suck!


Yeah, I wouldn't trust a company that misspelled pie, even if there are 100 of them.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't trust a company that misspelled pie, even if there are 100 of them.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


"Misspelled pie"


----------



## Flyingsod

MechanicalDVR said:


> "Misspelled pie"


Autocorrect id's never wrong.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New stripping knife, works nice


----------



## NDC

My new tool. $10 wire stand :thumbsup:


----------



## Buzz1067

Finally broke down and bought one. Really high quality and nice finish. No more bending over. 
https://www.jharlen.com/images/product/large/12844_1_.jpg


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Buzz1067 said:


> Finally broke down and bought one. Really high quality and nice finish. No more bending over.
> https://www.jharlen.com/images/product/large/12844_1_.jpg


What is that?


----------



## daveEM

NDC said:


> My new tool. $10 wire stand :thumbsup:


Works for a while.


----------



## Buzz1067

*TheGroundPounder*

its a cordless ground rod driver the guy on youtube demonstrates. Unlike a sledgehammer, you finish driving the rod with the top. Pretty cool.

https://www.jharlen.com/p-12844-the-ground-pounder-ground-rod-driver.aspx


----------



## HackWork

Buzz1067 said:


> its a cordless ground rod driver the guy on youtube demonstrates. Unlike a sledgehammer, you finish driving the rod with the top. Pretty cool.
> 
> https://www.jharlen.com/p-12844-the-ground-pounder-ground-rod-driver.aspx


The rod went in really well in the video, I wonder how it is when there are rocks?

For $280 you can buy a pretty good used demo-hammer that will power those rods right in.


----------



## daveEM

HackWork said:


> The rod went in really well in the video, I wonder how it is when there are rocks?


In 1980 I was wiring a cabin out in coal country. Also doing work for a few machine shops I built my own version of the cordless pounder (still have it). << A 3 foot piece of thick wall pipe, weighs about50 pounds.

Back to coal country. Started pounding that rod on day one, first foot ok then not ok. Every day I'd go at it a couple of times. A real killer and I was a sweetheart in '80.

Last ones I did a couple of years ago I rented a hammer drill and ground rod end. The only way to go.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up this bad boy, and after using it for a week, I'm giving it the :thumbup:










I've been against multi-tip drivers for the longest time, but my Occidental 5053 only has one driver holder, so I had to take a second look. This one fits the bill. It has all the common bits I use, including the ECX. All of the bits are impact rated, which is great cause I always have my 12V impact with me. And its got a wire stripper and looper to use in a pinch.


----------



## NDC

Finally got myself a Magnespot. I can't believe how useful it is and how I went without one for so long.


----------



## Majewski

Me too!


----------



## HackWork

Ahhh man Majewski, you bought that lever nut kit? Some guy puts those kits together and marks them up 200%.

When I get to my computer I'll give you a link to the cheapest online retailer.


----------



## Majewski

It was only 40 bucks! Plus, after I made the purchase my card was fraudulently used in Chicago for 500-1000 worth of crap...so it's a win win!


----------



## nrp3

Mine got used in NJ at a bunch of TJ Max stores about $600 worth last month.


----------



## Majewski

Yeah mine was a few shops I don't know and Hooters... lol


----------



## nrp3

Citibank took care of it no problem


----------



## Majewski

I have to go sign a paper and my bank will fix it all too I believe....


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Yeah mine was a few shops I don't know and Hooters... lol


Most likely here. Hooters Mall of America 
404 E Broadway Bloomington, MN 55425


----------



## Majewski

No dude, it was all in Chicago.


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> It was only 40 bucks!


For $40 you could have bought a 50 pack of each size and still had some left over for the $6 tackle box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> No dude, it was all in Chicago.


Figures!


----------



## Majewski

HackWork said:


> For $40 you could have bought a 50 pack of each size and still had some left over for the $6 tackle box.


But I wouldn't have had this awesome experience with fraud!


----------



## nrp3

The big question is one, how did they get the ccard info, and second how did they walk into a brick and motor retailer and use it without having my card?


----------



## Majewski

Don't they steal it from the transaction and then make their own card with the info?
I don't know the proper terms or whatever but when I worked retail we had someone stealing purses in the store, copying info in their car and printing new cards to go shopping with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Don't they steal it from the transaction and then make their own card with the info?
> I don't know the proper terms or whatever but when I worked retail we had someone stealing purses in the store, copying info in their car and printing new cards to go shopping with.


When I bought my new house I went to Lowes to pick up some things and the offer of a 15% discount for opening an account towards the first purchase was appealing.

When I got denied I had them call the company to see why. The girl on the phone said I had two accounts already listed under my SS number. I told her I had never opened one.

Long story short one was set up in Ohio with a $2000 balance and one in PA with $2500 outstanding. It took a few phone calls but things were set straight.


----------



## nrp3

Kinda scary


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> Kinda scary


That was just a total shock. 

The wife had a Victoria's Secret card sent to the house and never received it. Called to find out it was used and maxed out. Someone took it from the mail and they don't need to verify the card before it's used.


----------



## nrp3

I hadn't used that card in quite some time and all of a sudden I got a paper statement. No idea how.


----------



## Majewski

I never check statements. It's a fluke I even caught this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I never check statements. It's a fluke I even caught this.


Your mentor has been slacking!


----------



## Majewski

Yeah wtf.... lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Yeah wtf.... lol


He must have been busy.


----------



## Majewski

Chit happens.


----------



## Jhellwig

HackWork said:


> For $40 you could have bought a 50 pack of each size and still had some left over for the $6 tackle box.


Bologna. What is this magical place?


----------



## HackWork

Jhellwig said:


> Bologna. What is this magical place?


I will PM it to you as long as you promise not to tell Majewski.


----------



## Majewski

Finally got a partition wall up in the transit and inner ceiling ladder rack. Baby steps. lol


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> Finally got a partition wall up in the transit and *inner ceiling ladder rack*. Baby steps. lol


Please tell me that you are kidding  You bought a high roof van and put a ladder up there that you have to duck under?


----------



## Majewski

I'm a midget, no ducking. Still plenty of room for jumping rope.


----------



## Jhellwig

HackWork said:


> I will PM it to you as long as you promise not to tell Majewski.


Gimmi gimmi gimmi I gotta worry about a budget now and need stuff cheap. I won't tell no one.


----------



## Krolman

Jhellwig said:


> Gimmi gimmi gimmi I gotta worry about a budget now and need stuff cheap. I won't tell no one.


Can I also dip my spoon this pot?


----------



## LARMGUY

Jhellwig said:


> Gimmi gimmi gimmi I gotta worry about a budget now and need stuff cheap. I won't tell no one.


Cept me :brows:


----------



## Jhellwig

Back off you vultures. I asked first.


----------



## Rora

Festool makes some great interlocking container systems... looks like they have a new micro version. Think it would be a lot easier to fit into tool bag pockets at 4.125x2.5x1.1875". Only thing I don't like is the lack of dividers. Might be nice if you generally use a lot of the same type of components, though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Festool makes some great interlocking container systems... looks like they have a new micro version. Think it would be a lot easier to fit into tool bag pockets at 4.125x2.5x1.1875". Only thing I don't like is the lack of dividers. Might be nice if you generally use a lot of the same type of components, though.


Cost is prohibitive with Festool when you can get a great Plano for a fraction of the price.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

After 2 Milwaukee tape measures failing on me within 2 years, I decided to give Klein a shot. We'll see if it holds up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> After 2 Milwaukee tape measures failing on me within 2 years, I decided to give Klein a shot. We'll see if it holds up.


I have a few and they all hold up well.


----------



## TGGT

mdnitedrftr said:


> After 2 Milwaukee tape measures failing on me within 2 years, I decided to give Klein a shot. We'll see if it holds up.


Fatmax. I've never been disappointed in any fatmax's I've bought. I don't think I've had more than 3 or 4 during my 9 years in the trade.


----------



## Rora

Just pulled the trigger on this bluetooth HART modem. Will be one of my most expensive tools at $600 but still 1/10th the price of a full sized 475 communicator and a fraction of the size and weight, so it's hard to say no. Intrinsically safe, too.

We use these in instrumentation to commission and troubleshoot almost everything, you end up grabbing a full size 475 almost every time you gotta work on a transmitter so it'll get its use.

Might go for the Android app ($200) too so I can just whip out my phone instead of using a laptop. That one's a bit sketchy, though, doesn't support newer DD driver capabilities yet. Laptop has free software (Pactware) that has a complete suite of features, plus an actual keyboard. Probably just do that until they release a DD compatible version.


----------



## Rora

Found a full-suite Android app with DD support, latest HART 7 and WirelessHART, profile saving, ... $800. :blink:

https://www.procomsol.com/online_store/devcomdroid


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this bluetooth HART modem. Will be one of my most expensive tools at $600 but still 1/10th the price of a full sized 475 communicator and a fraction of the size and weight, so it's hard to say no. Intrinsically safe, too.
> 
> We use these in instrumentation to commission and troubleshoot almost everything, you end up grabbing a full size 475 almost every time you gotta work on a transmitter so it'll get its use.
> 
> Might go for the Android app ($200) too so I can just whip out my phone instead of using a laptop. That one's a bit sketchy, though, doesn't support newer DD driver capabilities yet. Laptop has free software (Pactware) that has a complete suite of features, plus an actual keyboard. Probably just do that until they release a DD compatible version.



Are you going into your own business?


----------



## Rora

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you going into your own business?


I plan to contract once I finish my tickets. 475 communicator is always something employers provide, but you tote it to every transmission job so having a little one in your bag at all times is pretty useful.

Mostly just don't like sharing company tools if I use em a lot, I tend to get a high quality version and take care of it. In this case since you can set up Pactware/Android/whatever just the way you like it, make your own configuration templates, etc.

There's stuff like tube bending gear and IS meters that I won't bother with. Probably wouldn't pony up for this either if it didn't spare me from carrying a gigantic 475 to every other job.


----------



## sbrn33

mdnitedrftr said:


> After 2 Milwaukee tape measures failing on me within 2 years, I decided to give Klein a shot. We'll see if it holds up.


I am a 16 foot fat max guy also. All those stupid fractions on that Klein would drive me ****ing batty.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> I plan to contract once I finish my tickets. 475 communicator is always something employers provide, but you tote it to every transmission job so having a little one in your bag at all times is pretty useful.
> 
> Mostly just don't like sharing company tools if I use em a lot, I tend to get a high quality version and take care of it. In this case since you can set up Pactware/Android/whatever just the way you like it, make your own configuration templates, etc.
> 
> There's stuff like tube bending gear and IS meters that I won't bother with. Probably wouldn't pony up for this either if it didn't spare me from carrying a gigantic 475 to every other job.


I'm just thinking you are putting out money that is unnecessary for you as an individual that will work for a company. 

All the companies I've worked for provide the equipment (laptops, software, keys, etc) to do the work you need to accomplish. There was never sharing of those 'tools' as each service guy was treated as an entity unto themselves for production purposes. It would be counterproductive to share anything or use equipment that would cost extra time. 

In larger shops maybe each guy does one or two specific systems on a daily basis being the resident expert on such but he still has the ability and equipment to work on anything out there if the regular guy for a specific job is out (sick/vacation/etc).

Any contractor that would expect you to supply all your own tools and equipment is just a user and not worth your time unless he is going to pay you enough to cover your expenses for providing and maintaining your own equipment.

Most companies would rather have those items in inventory to take the depreciation on them rather than pay extra to have guy provide them.


----------



## Rora

I agree it's not even close to making sense economically. The issue is when the tools provided differ from I'd personally prefer to use, based on size, weight, features, etc. so if it's something I gotta use all the time, I buy the one I want to use purely so I get to use it. Not sure if you're familiar with the 475, but they're _huge_... bigger and heavier than a Fluke documenting meter.

There are plenty of things I wouldn't buy myself, though, like tube benders, intrinsically safe meters, etc. Don't use them often enough, and the stuff I'd buy would be exactly the same anyways.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> I agree it's not even close to making sense economically. The issue is when the tools provided differ from I'd personally prefer to use, based on size, weight, features, etc. so if it's something I gotta use all the time, I buy the one I want to use purely so I get to use it. Not sure if you're familiar with the 475, but they're _huge_... bigger and heavier than a Fluke documenting meter.
> 
> There are plenty of things I wouldn't buy myself, though, like tube benders, intrinsically safe meters, etc. Don't use them often enough, and the stuff I'd buy would be exactly the same anyways.


The best employers are going to give you the most up to date equipment possible to keep you a strong earner and satisfy the customers, not have them thinking you are crippled by sub standard tools and equipment.


----------



## Rora

Employers always use full sized handheld communicators. They're pretty big and heavy, this picture doesn't do it justice.











There are a fraction of the size and allow you to use a laptop or smartphone to do the same thing.










Since it's just a modem, the software can stay updated, download device drivers over the air, etc. Handheld communicators have to be sent in or replaced for updates. Plus a touch or laptop interface with everything in one place is waaay better than dealing with the laggy interface of the handhelds where everything is split up piece by piece in a huge menu system.

I think one day they'll catch on, but for the foreseeable future most employers are going to stay with the handhelds since they probably get them under contract with support from Emerson, along with all their Emerson instruments.

I understand what you're saying, though, I should expect employers to provide quality tools like this. This is somewhat of a unique exception 'cause what you can buy yourself is far better and not something employers are likely to adopt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Employers always use full sized handheld communicators. They're pretty big and heavy, this picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a fraction of the size and allow you to use a laptop or smartphone to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's just a modem, the software can stay updated, download device drivers over the air, etc. Handheld communicators have to be sent in or replaced for updates. Plus a touch or laptop interface with everything in one place is waaay better than dealing with the laggy interface of the handhelds where everything is split up piece by piece in a huge menu system.
> 
> I think one day they'll catch on, but for the foreseeable future most employers are going to stay with the handhelds since they probably get them under contract with support from Emerson, along with all their Emerson instruments.
> 
> I understand what you're saying, though, I should expect employers to provide quality tools like this. This is somewhat of a unique exception 'cause what you can buy yourself is far better and not something employers are likely to adopt.



In my experience communicators were more for installation guys or customers. I always used a laptop for ease of use and not having to scroll through item by item as many systems do with a communicator.


----------



## Rora

Agreed, having everything in a GUI is way better. Handhelds are super clunky and slow, not sure how they manage to charge 6 grand for em.

Most instrument techs here work on big plants on a smaller team that maintains the instruments for the entire facility. When all you do is instruments and valves you end up troubleshooting HART devices pretty much every day. It's half wrenches half DMMs, so it's been challenging keeping my kit light and this means not carrying a separate communicator, so it's a pretty nice addition.

It's good to know what I should expect from employers, thanks for the input.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Agreed, having everything in a GUI is way better. Handhelds are super clunky and slow, not sure how they manage to charge 6 grand for em.
> 
> Most instrument techs here work on big plants on a smaller team that maintains the instruments for the entire facility. When all you do is instruments and valves you end up troubleshooting HART devices pretty much every day. It's half wrenches half DMMs, so it's been challenging keeping my kit light and this means not carrying a separate communicator, so it's a pretty nice addition.
> 
> It's good to know what I should expect from employers, thanks for the input.


You're welcome.

This is my adjustment bag:


----------



## LARMGUY

Rora said:


> Employers always use full sized handheld communicators. They're pretty big and heavy, this picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a fraction of the size and allow you to use a laptop or smartphone to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's just a modem, the software can stay updated, download device drivers over the air, etc. Handheld communicators have to be sent in or replaced for updates. Plus a touch or laptop interface with everything in one place is waaay better than dealing with the laggy interface of the handhelds where everything is split up piece by piece in a huge menu system.
> 
> I think one day they'll catch on, but for the foreseeable future most employers are going to stay with the handhelds since they probably get them under contract with support from Emerson, along with all their Emerson instruments.
> 
> I understand what you're saying, though, I should expect employers to provide quality tools like this. This is somewhat of a unique exception 'cause what you can buy yourself is far better and not something employers are likely to adopt.


Let me know when your USB connection goes down or you cannot connect for no apparent reason. To me, purpose built is always better,
but . . .kicking and screaming . . .I will probably be dragged . . .


----------



## Jhellwig

LARMGUY said:


> Let me know when your USB connection goes down or you cannot connect for no apparent reason. To me, purpose built is always better,
> but . . .kicking and screaming . . .I will probably be dragged . . .


You must not have used a 375 or the early revisions of the 475. A dead cat would be more useful at times.


----------



## Rora

LARMGUY said:


> Let me know when your USB connection goes down or you cannot connect for no apparent reason. To me, purpose built is always better,
> but . . .kicking and screaming . . .I will probably be dragged . . .


A lot of these modems actually manage the HART connection completely from the chip, so it deals with retries and such directly in the hardware. Shows up as just a port to the computer, so it's about as reliable as a standard USB connection.

I'm trying to see a downside to them, but at a fraction of the cost, size, and weight, I think the only reason handhelds are so prolific is because companies want the same Emerson brand on the communicator as is on all their transmitters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> A lot of these modems actually manage the HART connection completely from the chip, so it deals with retries and such directly in the hardware. Shows up as just a port to the computer, so it's about as reliable as a standard USB connection.
> 
> I'm trying to see a downside to them, but at a fraction of the cost, size, and weight, I think the only reason handhelds are so prolific is because companies want the same Emerson brand on the communicator as is on all their transmitters.


I think you are missing the implied ease of line by line input, the manufacturers are looking for the better 'mouse trap' and chance of screw ups, I've been to a few classes that prove this in the way they run the class using their handheld over a laptop and discourage using a different device.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think you are missing the implied ease of line by line input, the manufacturers are looking for the better 'mouse trap' and chance of screw ups, I've been to a few classes that prove this in the way they run the class using their handheld over a laptop and discourage using a different device.


Classroom verses real world are way different. Line by line only works for the most basic transmitters and even then it is lacking. Using a 375 or 475 on rosemount products is far from intuitive and that is messed up because rosemount makes the 375 and 475. The advanced stuff that is in the transmitters now is buried deep in menus and certain things has to be changed in the right order to get the configuration right. A computer is easy since you can see everything you are changing at one time.

The only place a handheld wins out is hanging in a pipe rack by you butt cheeks trying troubleshoot something.


----------



## LARMGUY

OK, OK, I've been dragged!


----------



## Jhellwig

LARMGUY said:


> OK, OK, I've been dragged!


Embrace the new ways. EMBRACE IT NOW!!!!!!!:bangin::bangin::bangin::drink::drink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> Classroom verses real world are way different. Line by line only works for the most basic transmitters and even then it is lacking. Using a 375 or 475 on rosemount products is far from intuitive and that is messed up because rosemount makes the 375 and 475. The advanced stuff that is in the transmitters now is buried deep in menus and certain things has to be changed in the right order to get the configuration right. A computer is easy since you can see everything you are changing at one time.
> 
> The only place a handheld wins out is hanging in a pipe rack by you butt cheeks trying troubleshoot something.


Don't get me wrong I was just saying that is why they are pushed not that I prefer them by any means.

I have never liked using the handheld devices just for lack of seeing everything at once.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

You guys and your fancy computer thingamajigs...


----------



## splatz

Those handheld monstrosities remind me of edlin and punchcards.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

mdnitedrftr said:


> After 2 Milwaukee tape measures failing on me within 2 years, I decided to give Klein a shot. We'll see if it holds up.


I don't know how long this thing is gonna last. I don't like the belt clip. It constantly falls off my Veto.


----------



## chknkatsu

just got this in the mail! ive been using the Klein Switch Lock for the past two years and i saw that Wiha made something similar, but more streamline. ordered two of them, one for work, one for home


----------



## electro916

Hooray for me...dropped my old Fluke down a roof hatch, I was using an ideal meter but it would not zero out, gave false readings, and ate batteries. This new 117 should solve all of my problems. I really want an 87-v but I don't work on a lot of flame proving controls so I do not need milliamp readings, for now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electro916 said:


> Hooray for me...dropped my old Fluke down a roof hatch, I was using an ideal meter but it would not zero out, gave false readings, and ate batteries. This new 117 should solve all of my problems. I really want an 87-v but I don't work on a lot of flame proving controls so I do not need milliamp readings, for now.


Nice meter, good luck with it. Try not to drop this one :jester:


----------



## RichardCable

*Milwaukee Battery Powered Cutter*

We use the Milwaukee cable cutter but even with a rating for 600 mcm copper, it bogs down on 750 aluminum and 500 copper. Also not holding up long term in a manufacturing environment. Looking for more resilient option if anyone recommends one. Greenlee? Also am fine with power cord instead of battery if it will hold up better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RichardCable said:


> We use the Milwaukee cable cutter but even with a rating for 600 mcm copper, it bogs down on 750 aluminum and 500 copper. Also not holding up long term in a manufacturing environment. Looking for more resilient option if anyone recommends one. Greenlee? Also am fine with power cord instead of battery if it will hold up better.


Welcome aboard! As for cable cutters, I've only used Greenlee cordless and never had any problems doing so. They offer ac adapters for not using the batteries.


----------



## Flyingsod

RichardCable said:


> We use the Milwaukee cable cutter but even with a rating for 600 mcm copper, it bogs down on 750 aluminum and 500 copper. Also not holding up long term in a manufacturing environment. Looking for more resilient option if anyone recommends one. Greenlee? Also am fine with power cord instead of battery if it will hold up better.


There used to be an Ideal here. It lasted about 8 years in sporadic heavy industry. It was in grease pits, acidic ,caustic, super hot and dusty environs (battery reclamation plant) and a host of other exceedingly nasty places. A temp had it when it came apart. He had also broken a set of hand ratchet cutters though so I'm not sure if it was him or the cutters were just too old.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> There used to be an Ideal here. It lasted about 8 years in sporadic heavy industry. It was in grease pits, acidic ,caustic, super hot and dusty environs (battery reclamation plant) and a host of other exceedingly nasty places. A temp had it when it came apart. He had also broken a set of hand ratchet cutters though so I'm not sure if it was him or the cutters were just too old.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


You mean the 'Big Kahuna' that attaches to a drill?


----------



## Flyingsod

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean the 'Big Kahuna' that attaches to a drill?


Nope it was a 35- 064. It was a standalone battery operated thing. Looks to be discontinued and replaced with one of those drill models.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flyingsod said:


> Nope it was a 35- 064. It was a standalone battery operated thing. Looks to be discontinued and replaced with one of those drill models.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Hmm,never came across that one. But it looks just like a Greenlee #ES750-11


----------



## tjb

RichardCable said:


> We use the Milwaukee cable cutter but even with a rating for 600 mcm copper, it bogs down on 750 aluminum and 500 copper. Also not holding up long term in a manufacturing environment. Looking for more resilient option if anyone recommends one. Greenlee? Also am fine with power cord instead of battery if it will hold up better.


Ive said this before but I like to use my m12 subcompact bandsaw for cutting big wire. Makes a nice clean straight cut.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

mdnitedrftr said:


> I don't know how long this thing is gonna last. I don't like the belt clip. It constantly falls off my Veto.


I'm done with this tape measure. Its now where it belongs. In the garbage. 

I've had it for 2 weeks and it has done nothing but make my job harder.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I discovered this thing earlier this week, and it finally came in the mail today. 

Triminator 100





Seems like a good idea. I'll give it a shot. 

I'm gonna add a piece of foam gasket on the backside, just to make sure I don't scuff any painted walls. 

Also need to add a hook or something, so I can hang my cable cutters from.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> I discovered this thing earlier this week, and it finally came in the mail today.
> 
> Triminator 100
> https://youtu.be/IsoKsdnU3vc
> 
> Seems like a good idea. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I'm gonna add a piece of foam gasket on the backside, just to make sure I don't scuff any painted walls.
> 
> Also need to add a hook or something, so I can hang my cable cutters from.


Nice and handy.


----------



## ppsh

Needed a pair of cable cutters, saw some nice screwdrivers too. 










The #2 is a perfect fit on all the Slotted/Phillips combos I have come across so far besides the emt fitting combo screws, which the Milwaukee ECX style fit better. Works great on the leviton device screws, Tried making one cam out, ended up stripping the threads.  Even fits the screws on 4square boxes nicely.


----------



## spenny

ppsh said:


> Needed a pair of cable cutters, saw some nice screwdrivers too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #2 is a perfect fit on all the Slotted/Phillips combos I have come across so far besides the emt fitting combo screws, which the Milwaukee ECX style fit better. Works great on the leviton device screws, Tried making one cam out, ended up stripping the threads.  Even fits the screws on 4square boxes nicely.


Those cable cutters are amazing. Can cut much larger material than you would ever think they could. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig

I do need a pair of cable cutters. I might have to get a pair. They look like they don't have as much leverage.


----------



## spenny

Jhellwig said:


> I do need a pair of cable cutters. I might have to get a pair. They look like they don't have as much leverage.


They work better than the 9" klein cable cutters.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

spenny said:


> They work better than the 9" klein cable cutters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Do they??

I have the Kleins. They say that they can cut up to 4/0 AL but it's just too hard.

I would like to be able to cut 4/0 AL without having to use the big ratcheting cable cutters.


----------



## HackWork

mdnitedrftr said:


> I discovered this thing earlier this week, and it finally came in the mail today.
> 
> Triminator 100
> https://youtu.be/IsoKsdnU3vc
> 
> Seems like a good idea. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I'm gonna add a piece of foam gasket on the backside, just to make sure I don't scuff any painted walls.
> 
> Also need to add a hook or something, so I can hang my cable cutters from.


That's a good idea. When I first saw it I thought it was great, especially for me since I don't wear any type of tool pouches or aprons anymore.

But thinking about it more, I always have enough room in the bottom of the panel for my tools :laughing: 

Typically I will have the large wire terminating tools in there first to take care of the feeders. Then once that is done I will get rid of those and put the branch circuit wiring tools in there.


----------



## RichardCable

Thanks for the welcome, Mech. And thanks for the discussion. We have bandsaws for completed cables (up to 3-1/2", 4c750 vertical teck) but for cutting singles at insulating the operators have enjoyed the compact cutting blades of the M12 Milwaukee or just big ratchet cutters. Only a foot or so to work in around the extruder head and water trough, etc. I just got a quote on the Greenlee ES750-11 and it's more than triple the M12, but it will be worth it if it lasts 8 years like the Ideal version Flyingsod mentioned. Thanks, guys!


----------



## RichardCable

FYI, we still have the M12 cutting up 1" armored cable (copper wire, alum armor) after it wears out from cutting 500 and 750 mcm. Still works great for that application, so I can't say it isn't a good cutter. Just not for the 250mcm+ range with how often we use it and our extrusion environment (ie, copper dust, lube oil, etc).


----------



## HackWork

Richard, I don't know if any of them are made for such heavy, all-day use like you are looking for. I'm a big Milwaukee M12 fan, but I wouldn't expect it to last that long if cutting such big wire over and over all day.


----------



## splatz

RichardCable said:


> FYI, we still have the M12 cutting up 1" armored cable (copper wire, alum armor) after it wears out from cutting 500 and 750 mcm. Still works great for that application, so I can't say it isn't a good cutter. Just not for the 250mcm+ range with how often we use it and our extrusion environment (ie, copper dust, lube oil, etc).


What happened, did it just lose power over time with heavy use?


----------



## TRurak

I've had the m12 bandsaw for 3 or 4 years now and I use almost every day. Cutting emt, strut, threaded rod and other stuff. I love it. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## electro916

Stopped by my friends welding shop when the Snap on man was there. I always wanted one of their ratchet screwdrivers. Pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## TGGT

electro916 said:


> Stopped by my friends welding shop when the Snap on man was there. I always wanted one of their ratchet screwdrivers. Pricey but worth every penny.


Coulda just picked up a megapro ratcheting screwdriver. $35


----------



## Majewski

electro916 said:


> Stopped by my friends welding shop when the Snap on man was there. I always wanted one of their ratchet screwdrivers. Pricey but worth every penny.


I have wanted that driver since 2002!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I have wanted that driver since 2002!


What is so special about it that you want it so bad?


----------



## Majewski

Just my absolute favorite driver. Loved it in my hand, loved how it worked, quality in bits and magnet..... Quality in warranty.


----------



## electro916

Majewski said:


> I have wanted that driver since 2002!


Almost the same for me man. It was 2003 and my first year of tech school. One of my friends in the class had an auto mechanic dad. He got his son one of these to take to school. He let me use it and to this day it is the smoothest ratcheting mechanism on a screwdriver. It took 14 years but I finally got one.


----------



## Majewski

electro916 said:


> Almost the same for me man. It was 2003 and my first year of tech school. One of my friends in the class had an auto mechanic dad. He got his son one of these to take to school. He let me use it and to this day it is the smoothest ratcheting mechanism on a screwdriver. It took 14 years but I finally got one.


Co worker of mine was a mechanic and used his snap on tools at our maintenance job. He would let me use his second one and I fudgin loved it. Could never afford it and now that I can, I never do.... lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Co worker of mine was a mechanic and used his snap on tools at our maintenance job. He would let me use his second one and I fudgin loved it. Could never afford it and now that I can, I never do.... lol


How much is it?


----------



## electro916

MechanicalDVR said:


> How much is it?


I just paid $55.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electro916 said:


> I just paid $55.


Not as bad as I was thinking but it's expensive for something small that could fall out of your pocket or get lifted.


----------



## Majewski

Um... I thought these were still around 150.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Um... I thought these were still around 150.....


Damn that's like a $1000 bj.....not something I'm gonna buy.


----------



## electro916

Majewski said:


> Um... I thought these were still around 150.....


No sir...snap on list price was $69 and I got "mechanic price" of $55.


----------



## heavysparky

Majewski said:


> Just my absolute favorite driver. Loved it in my hand, loved how it worked, quality in bits and magnet..... Quality in warranty.


how does it compare to the ideal one?


----------



## Majewski

heavysparky said:


> how does it compare to the ideal one?


Totally different feel for me..... I spaced out and forgot about this already and just now bought a new Bosch green cross line laser!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Totally different feel for me..... I spaced out and forgot about this already and just now bought a new Bosch green cross line laser!


Sounds like a better use of the money to me.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like a better use of the money to me.


I think shelves for his van would be an even better investment :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I think shelves for his van would be an even better investment :whistling2:


True, I forget about that with him.


----------



## Majewski

PFfft.... I'm working out of a saab station wagon now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> PFfft.... I'm working out of a saab station wagon now.


Damn you been hanging with 99 too much!


----------



## HackWork

Majewski said:


> PFfft.... I'm working out of a saab station wagon now.


I hope it's lettered.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I hope it's lettered.


I'm sure it says SAAB in a few places!:jester:


----------



## Majewski

Well, we take turns driving.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Well, we take turns driving.


I won't touch that line!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> I won't touch that line!


Not what you said last night!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Not what you said last night!


I don't think so.


----------



## Majewski

Guess who ordered more van shelving crap?


----------



## Kevin

I bought a Dewalt DW088K laser level today. Wiring a new construction house this week with a 34 foot long kitchen... I justified buying a 150 dollar one because the kitchen is 34 feet and I've heard nothing but good things about this model. Gonna mount it and use it to shoot a line for my counter plugs... So far I love the thing already.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Guess who ordered more van shelving crap?


Pics or it never happened!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I bought a Dewalt DW088K laser level today. Wiring a new construction house this week with a 34 foot long kitchen... I justified buying a 150 dollar one because the kitchen is 34 feet and I've heard nothing but good things about this model. Gonna mount it and use it to shoot a line for my counter plugs... So far I love the thing already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Best of luck with it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Gonna mount it and use it to shoot a line for my counter plugs.


They are almost a necessity these days, especially with the fancy backsplashes. If the box is off even just a little bit, your eye is instantly drawn to it.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pics or it never happened!


No, that will expose me as the painting contractor that I am!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> No, that will expose me as the painting contractor that I am!


It is what it is!:jester:


----------



## TGGT

My 2nd CLC pouch wore through again. I really liked it because it clipped on to my pocket but don't like they wear out so easily, my screw drivers were poking holes and falling through the bottom. 

Decided to give Occidental's 5053 a try. It's smaller and doesn't have many places for small bits. I might modify it for control screw drivers and such.










Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

I have been thinking about buying this pouch. Will the Etcon VT150 tester fit in that tester pocket?


----------



## TGGT

splatz said:


> I have been thinking about buying this pouch. Will the Etcon VT150 tester fit in that tester pocket?


No way. It's meant more for something like a skinny knopps/wiggy voltage tester. Even that I'm not going to use it for since I do mostly industrial right now, if I'm going to be working on potentially live circuits it's a whole ordeal that's planned ahead of time. I always keep a non-contact tester with me.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

TGGT said:


> My 2nd CLC pouch wore through again. I really liked it because it clipped on to my pocket but don't like they wear out so easily, my screw drivers were poking holes and falling through the bottom.
> 
> Decided to give Occidental's 5053 a try. It's smaller and doesn't have many places for small bits. I might modify it for control screw drivers and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


You're gonna love that pouch. I got mine a few months back and have really taken a liking to it.


----------



## TGGT

mdnitedrftr said:


> You're gonna love that pouch. I got mine a few months back and have really taken a liking to it.


So far it's held everything I've needed it to. I still might snip two notches in the middle front pocket for a place for terminating screwdrivers/drill bits.

I like that it can go in the pocket, or snap to the belt, or snap to just about anything. The reason why I loved the old CLC pouch was that it was quick to remove.

This is what I used to have. CLC 1524










I would not be adverse to buying another one. You can get them for less than $20 bucks.


----------



## Jlarson

splatz said:


> I have been thinking about buying this pouch. Will the Etcon VT150 tester fit in that tester pocket?


Biggest thing is probably a T5 or T+. I keep a T+ in mine and it fits really well.


----------



## tjb

I've had mine for about three years and I still love it. It's not enough to carry everything in the world, but it's absolutely perfect for just the few tools you need for one task or just a general set you always need. I usually do my linesmans in the pocket that goes in your pocket.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Mr. Mailman dropped these off this afternoon

Our corded multi-tool was acting funny so I went ahead and picked up the Dewalt cordless off of Ebay. Earlier this morning I took the old one apart, cleaned her up and it works fine again. Oh well...

The knee pads, albeit expensive, are supposed to be the bees knees (pun intended) Only time and joint pain will tell.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Need to get a sanding pad attachment with 180 grit or finer sandpaper. Those tools do a excellent job on sanding the callouses on the bottom of your feet. I know from experience. 

LC


----------



## Switched

mdnitedrftr said:


> Mr. Mailman dropped these off this afternoon
> 
> Our corded multi-tool was acting funny so I went ahead and picked up the Dewalt cordless off of Ebay. Earlier this morning I took the old one apart, cleaned her up and it works fine again. Oh well...
> 
> The knee pads, albeit expensive, are supposed to be the bees knees (pun intended) Only time and joint pain will tell.


I can't quite read what kneepads those are.... What brand and model #?

Around here they call em "San Francisco Sandals"......


----------



## trentonmakes

Switched said:


> Around here they call em "San Francisco Sandals"......


Lol!  

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I can't quite read what kneepads those are.... What brand and model #?
> 
> Around here they call em "San Francisco Sandals"......


Looks to be 'Steel Flex - Red Backs'.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Switched said:


> I can't quite read what kneepads those are.... What brand and model #?
> 
> Around here they call em "San Francisco Sandals"......


http://www.steelflex.com/product/strapped-knee-pads-by-steel-flex-powered-by-redbacks-cushioning/


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Need to get a sanding pad attachment with 180 grit or finer sandpaper. Those tools do a excellent job on sanding the callouses on the bottom of your feet. I know from experience.
> 
> LC


Haven't used them on calluses....but I have used the sanding attachment before. It does do a good job.


----------



## Switched

mdnitedrftr said:


> http://www.steelflex.com/product/strapped-knee-pads-by-steel-flex-powered-by-redbacks-cushioning/


Those look very interesting, haven't heard or seen anyone using them before.

Keep us posted, I'm always interested in something that works. They look like they could be a little uncomfortable to me, with that matrix pattern. I wonder how that makes your knees feel after a few hours, like that matrix pattern will dig into your skin?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Does a very good job. I am using about a 80 grit for now which is a bit aggressive for calluses. 

lC


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Does a very good job. I am using about a 80 grit for now which is a bit aggressive for calluses.
> 
> lC


Now my wife will want mine in the bathroom all the time for sandal season. 

I could give her the M12 and buy a new M18.......THANKS!


----------



## Jlarson

10" Klein/NWS re-brands and a set of Williams ratchets.


----------



## Grogan14

Scored this Ideal kit on clearance for $51, which is about what the pouch alone goes for. Web belt was included too, but forgot to stick it in for the pic.


----------



## Majewski

Wow I'm jealous! Nice buy dude!


----------



## sburton224

Those Steel flex knee pads cost $90 bucks !!!!! Sheeeze I hope they work!!!


----------



## Jarp Habib

I've been thinking about upgrading to a high quality set of ratcheting combo wrenches, as my Huskies are pretty sloppy on the open end, enough that using them on a unistrut strap bolt (oh man I loathe those cheap POS bolts with factory rounded corners!) leaves me praying to the elder gods that I don't make complete circles out of the head. I figured I'd order one of each brand that interested me (without having to track down a dumb truck) in 7/16" and see what I like enough to order in a full set. 

Left to right is the Husky, Wera Joker, Proto ASD and SK X-Frame. Nice progression in lengths, with the SK a whole inch longer than the Husky. All of them have some interesting trickery in the open end to help grab a hex and keep it from rounding over, little ridges and wavy bits. The Wera has some mad science going on with a jaw that's like a partial 12-point socket with a 6 point insert bolted to it. The way they overlap gives it the ability to hold a nut or bolt on its own, thought that was pretty cool. 

The ratcheting ends were all different. Wera has a traditional 12- point socket type, Proto has a 12-point spline / universal that's also angled and reversible, SK has a 6-point hex socket with a ludicrously fine ratcheting mechanism that's supposed to also be even more strong & durable than the traditional kind, with the hex head supposed to allow you to put some more muscle into it without rounding like a 12-point. I rigged up a little test of the low angle ratcheting abilities: a right angle bracket bolted to unistrut in the third hole, which all 4 could just reach. The Husky couldn't do a damn thing, Proto was not having a good time of it because the angle took it up to where it was hitting the rolled edges of the strut instead of the full width, the SK was oddly inconsistent, sometimes hitting an angle where the slop between the socket and the nut was just enough to keep the teeth from engaging, but I could clear it up by putting pressure on the wrench in line with it, as if I'm trying to push it further into the strut. The Wera just kept ratcheting like a champ, clockwise or counter. 

I was expecting to like the X-Frame best, but Wera's Joker put in a surprising show, I really liked it a lot.


----------



## Jarp Habib

Of course, the fatal flaw in my plan is that I can't test 7/16 on those stupid cheap unistrut strap bolts. Guess I'll have to order 'em all in 3/8 for the next round! 


$2500 poorer and 17 complete sets later, maybe my testing will be complete...


----------



## tjb

Thanks for putting the time into this! That's sort of how I do it. Buy one before I buy a set.


----------



## backstay

Fluke 374 clamp on, because I do so much DC stuff.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

sburton224 said:


> Those Steel flex knee pads cost $90 bucks !!!!! Sheeeze I hope they work!!!


Yea, they're not cheap but neither are knee replacements. I learned the hard way, you gotta take care of your joints...and body in general. 

Its been a few weeks now, and a couple things I've noticed...

- A few of the seams have become frayed, and while its not the biggest deal, I think for the price, they should hold up a little better. I plan on emailing the company about it. 

- Also, they're not the quickest things to put on. If I only need kneepads for quick minute, I'm hesitant to grab them just because by the time I put them on, I could have finished the task. 

- Climbing ladders with them is annoying. They stick out a good bit and I catch them on every rung. 

Even with those caveats, they still do a very good job at protecting your knees, and thats obviously what is most important. They are far and away better than anything that I've tried from HD or Lowes..and believe me I've tried almost all of them. 

And FYI, you can find them for a little cheaper if you do your homework. I got them for $70 and free shipping. It was worth it to me.


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Fluke 374 clamp on, because I do so much DC stuff.


Mine looks different!


----------



## Jarp Habib

More new toys! Gonna be wrenching on the car this long weekend, figured I might as well throw the money saved not taking it in to the shop on new toys. 

I played with the One-Key settings a little bit and it is pretty slick. Made a custom ultra-low setting of 350RPM and torque level 1 and I was impressed that it worked. I was able to grab a spinning socket and stop it without straining at all, that's some sensitivity. Full speed, nuh-uh, not trying that.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jarp Habib said:


> More new toys! Gonna be wrenching on the car this long weekend, figured I might as well throw the money saved not taking it in to the shop on new toys.
> 
> I played with the One-Key settings a little bit and it is pretty slick. Made a custom ultra-low setting of 350RPM and torque level 1 and I was impressed that it worked. I was able to grab a spinning socket and stop it without straining at all, that's some sensitivity. Full speed, nuh-uh, not trying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Nice wrench, best of luck with it!


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> Mine looks different!


Maybe it "is" different.


----------



## Majewski

I just got a m18 hackzall, yay I'm included!


----------



## MCasey

Majewski said:


> Mine looks different!


That is pretty normal


----------



## MCasey

Majewski said:


> I just got a m18 hackzall, yay I'm included!


Can I ask what brought this purchase about? Just had a request for one


----------



## Majewski

Nothing...sorta..... I bought the m12 years ago, prolly in the 80s. LOL

But Anethera showed me a sale a while back if you buy a ton of wholesaw chit you get this. So I did....only it took them a million billion years to send it. I had to call and bich but.... I got it!


----------



## MCasey

Majewski said:


> Nothing...sorta..... I bought the m12 years ago, prolly in the 80s. LOL
> 
> But Anethera showed me a sale a while back if you buy a ton of wholesaw chit you get this. So I did....only it took them a million billion years to send it. I had to call and bich but.... I got it!


Wondered because it is not a familiar name


----------



## Majewski

It's just gonna get tossed into the red tool drawers. I use a hackzal so few tbh...


----------



## Ty the electric guy

Found it brand new at a garage sale for $60.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up a new PVC cutter that cuts up to 2".

My new knife came in too, except now that I have it, I think its too nice to use for work.


----------



## tjb

But not a real green dress; that's cruel.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up the Klein hard cooler. I already have the soft cooler, but the SH gave me such a good deal on it, I couldn't pass it up. 

Its got some cool features.


----------



## hatsgoods

here a vid of my new pick ups 





let me know whatca think.


----------



## splatz

hatsgoods said:


> here a vid of my new pick ups
> 
> let me know whatca think.


I didn't know they still made those little screw starter drivers, like a screwdriver with a screw point on the shaft, I keep one of those in my one bag. 

You'll have those Kleins a long time!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I didn't know they still made those little screw starter drivers, like a screwdriver with a screw point on the shaft, I keep one of those in my one bag.
> 
> You'll have those Kleins a long time!



I always keep an awl close by and find them handy for many things.


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always keep an awl close by and find them handy for many things.


... for when people try to steal your Kleins?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> ... for when people try to steal your Kleins?


Well small puncture wounds really are pretty clean an all................:innocent:


----------



## TGGT

Just did a test run of these. Love that I can easily strip and twist wires with them. Only thing I'll miss is the clean scissor cut of conventional strippers. Then again I only prefer those with small stranded control wire anyway.


----------



## trentonmakes

TGGT said:


> Just did a test run of these. Love that I can easily strip and twist wires with them. Only thing I'll miss is the clean scissor cut of conventional strippers. Then again I only prefer those with small stranded control wire anyway.


Guy I work with got those. They look really cool, but they just sit in the tool pouch 








Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## trentonmakes

Cool little knife














Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## mdnitedrftr

TGGT said:


> Just did a test run of these. Love that I can easily strip and twist wires with them. Only thing I'll miss is the clean scissor cut of conventional strippers. Then again I only prefer those with small stranded control wire anyway.


I really wanted to like those strippers, but I absolutely HATED the cutters.


----------



## TGGT

mdnitedrftr said:


> I really wanted to like those strippers, but I absolutely HATED the cutters.


Cutters I can tell are already the worst part but if I can get away with not carrying linemans and strippers I'll be happy with them. I'll post my real world impression.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up a Klein VDV tester. 

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/cable-testers-accessories/vdv-scout-pro-2-tester-kit

Got tired of testing network cables by trial an error, and callbacks because of ****ty connections. 

We usually don't deal with LV stuff, but it seems we've had too more and more as of late. 

The networking guys seem to use the Klein one without any problems. I just bought it cause it was the most cost effective option.

Screwing around with it at my house, I already found a wire that I messed up. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

New hammer.










They say it's unbreakable :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> New hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say it's unbreakable :jester:


:thumbsup: Looks pretty tough.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Looks like something a caveman used.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Looks like something a caveman used.


You say that like it's a bad thing.....I've used this type for decades:


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.....I've used this type for decades:


I painted mine orange with clear coat to make it easy to spot in the trench. It's held up pretty well.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I painted mine orange with clear coat to make it easy to spot in the trench. It's held up pretty well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


I have my favorite Estwing hammer given to me in 1965 to rip apart concrete forms.

Other than the handle turning black it's just as good today as then. 

If only they made their leather handles now as good as they did years ago.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I like that drilling hammer design but that green thing just looks made in china


----------



## TGGT

Not really toys but "tools" in a sense. Just starting to dig through them.


----------



## Switched

TGGT said:


> Not really toys but "tools" in a sense. Just starting to dig through them.


But what will you need the forum for?






Oh... Yeah... harassment!


I bought his whole library a couple of years ago, complete with DVD's... Good stuff. I need to get myself programmed to spend time every week to start going through it all again.


----------



## Grogan14

Scored this Ideal kit for $127 - less than half of what the premium Tuff Tote goes for alone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


> Scored this Ideal kit for $127 - less than half of what the premium Tuff Tote goes for alone.


How did you get so lucky?

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Grogan14

MechanicalDVR said:


> How did you get so lucky?
> 
> Best of luck with it.


Using camelcamelcamel to send me price drop alerts. Lots of stuff on Amazon goes crazy cheap at some point. Back up to $550+ now.


----------



## zac

Grogan14 said:


> Using camelcamelcamel to send me price drop alerts. Lots of stuff on Amazon goes crazy cheap at some point. Back up to $550+ now.


Well where's the other channel lock!?
This one channel lock nonsense is killing me. 

You got a steal, I'm mean deal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


> Using camelcamelcamel to send me price drop alerts. Lots of stuff on Amazon goes crazy cheap at some point. Back up to $550+ now.


Thanks, never heard of it, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## zac

Switched said:


> But what will you need the forum for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Yeah... harassment!
> 
> 
> I bought his whole library a couple of years ago, complete with DVD's... Good stuff. I need to get myself programmed to spend time every week to start going through it all again.


That nec issue says 2017, you hiding a flux capacitor somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba

*M18 sds*

No more having to use the Dewalt one at work or bust out the extension cord for my Bosch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> No more having to use the Dewalt one at work or bust out the extension cord for my Bosch.


Nice, have had one along time.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Jarp Habib

zac said:


> That nec issue says 2017, you hiding a flux capacitor somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Jarp Habib said:


>


He stated that he had bought a set a few years ago....the code book in the picture (from that set) was dated 2017! Again may we see this flux capacitor?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> He stated that he had bought a set a few years ago....the code book in the picture (from that set) was dated 2017! Again may we see this flux capacitor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe aliens from the future dropped it off as a gift of appeasement.


----------



## Majewski

I have so many new toys, so many. The best toys, just the best... I don't have pictures so you'll have to believe me.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Majewski said:


> I have so many new toys, so many. The best toys, just the best... I don't have pictures so you'll have to believe me.


Please tell me they are tonka trucks and micro machines?


----------



## Majewski

Sds max.... fluke.... veto.... ideal........ an assload of gi joes and micromachines, some hotwheels.


----------



## zoltan

Rora said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this bluetooth HART modem. Will be one of my most expensive tools at $600 but still 1/10th the price of a full sized 475 communicator and a fraction of the size and weight, so it's hard to say no. Intrinsically safe, too.
> 
> We use these in instrumentation to commission and troubleshoot almost everything, you end up grabbing a full size 475 almost every time you gotta work on a transmitter so it'll get its use.
> 
> Might go for the Android app ($200) too so I can just whip out my phone instead of using a laptop. That one's a bit sketchy, though, doesn't support newer DD driver capabilities yet. Laptop has free software (Pactware) that has a complete suite of features, plus an actual keyboard. Probably just do that until they release a DD compatible version.


What HART software are you using on your PC?


----------



## zoltan

I've been loving these Knipex 13-160 pliers for a month or so.

Pro's;

Strip 14-18-20 (also a 10-12-14 model), 
cut wire/cable like a dream,
tips can act as flat blade screwdriver,
zip-tie puller/trimmer,
crimp ferrules, 
turn locknuts,
strip cable jackets(not ideal),
pull out slim Phoenix fuse holders,
pull long term.strips off boards w/o bending pins
punch KO's,
pull nose hairs, 
place/terminate wire in crowded j-box
small enough for EDC in work pant tool pocket
German steel 

Con's:

~$40,
fear of losing, I etched my name/ph # on 'em


----------



## Rora

zoltan said:


> What HART software are you using on your PC?


Pairing this with my smartphone via bluetooth and using ProComSol's DevCom. There's also teknikol COMMANDER, it is significantly cheaper but last time I checked it doesn't do DD files. Think they were planning to add it at some point, though.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

*Flukeaholic*

My name is Bubba and *I have an addiction*. Just got the 1587 and the T+ Pro.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> My name is Bubba and *I have an addiction*. Just got the 1587 and the T+ Pro.


Best of luck with them.


----------



## TGGT

TGGT said:


> Just did a test run of these. Love that I can easily strip and twist wires with them. Only thing I'll miss is the clean scissor cut of conventional strippers. Then again I only prefer those with small stranded control wire anyway.


I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.

They seem to rust very easily where they aren't polished, so they might be worth clear coating if that's a concern to anybody.

Otherwise, overall I've been happy with them. The cutters really aren't great, they require a bit of force and it's a hard snap when they cut. The fulcrum seems pretty large, and I bet if they reduced the size like Channellock did with some of their cutters, they could really improve the leverage. However, to my surprise they cut almost all the way back to the joint. I usually shift whatever I'm cutting away from the fulcrum because there's usually a gap that leaves just a few strands left over if you're not careful. 

These don't seem to have that problem, I cut plenty of jetline with them and it's cut it clean the 1st time every time.

The lock sucks. Spring wouldn't bother me if the lock didn't suck. It's just tiny and not easy to flick open or close. 

Having a full set if stripping options with the ability to grab or twist wires is awesome. I've even used them as a hammer a few times.

My lineman's have been in my truck for the past 2 months if that tells you anything.

You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.

If I lost them, I'd probably buy another pair, but not in a hurry.

EDIT: And I've only been stripping #12 with them lately and it does just as fine a job on solid and stranded. I wasn't expecting the stripping action to be as good as it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.
> 
> They seem to rust very easily where they aren't polished, so they might be worth clear coating if that's a concern to anybody.
> 
> Otherwise, overall I've been happy with them. The cutters really aren't great, they require a bit of force and it's a hard snap when they cut. The fulcrum seems pretty large, and I bet if they reduced the size like Channellock did with some of their cutters, they could really improve the leverage. However, to my surprise they cut almost all the way back to the joint. I usually shift whatever I'm cutting away from the fulcrum because there's usually a gap that leaves just a few strands left over if you're not careful.
> 
> These don't seem to have that problem, I cut plenty of jetline with them and it's cut it clean the 1st time every time.
> 
> The lock sucks. Spring wouldn't bother me if the lock didn't suck. It's just tiny and not easy to flick open or close.
> 
> *Having a full set if stripping options with the ability to grab or twist wires is awesome.* I've even used them as a hammer a few times.
> 
> My lineman's have been in my truck for the past 2 months if that tells you anything.
> 
> You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.
> 
> If I lost them, I'd probably buy another pair, but not in a hurry.
> 
> EDIT: And I've only been stripping #12 with them lately and it does just as fine a job on solid and stranded. I wasn't expecting the stripping action to be as good as it is.


That part is what makes me want a pair.


----------



## Majewski

Just got a ton of sds max bits...some core bits and bunch of polaris lugs. I win.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Just got a ton of sds max bits...some core bits and bunch of polaris lugs. I win.


Lugs don't count, now with the price of those bits that could be a win!


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.
> 
> 
> You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.
> 
> Have you tried cable cutters? I find that ***** pinch the ends of mc cable. The cable cutters leave the jacket open.
> https://goo.gl/images/fWCjcY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Yup, zac know what's up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Have you tried cable cutters? I find that ***** pinch the ends of mc cable. The cable cutters leave the jacket open.
> https://goo.gl/images/fWCjcY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You are just talking aluminum (MC lite) I hope?

I've used these for years!


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> You are just talking aluminum (MC lite) I hope?
> 
> I've used these for years!


I've had those same ones for a long time, they're passable tin snips in a pinch too. They may have cut more ceiling grid over the years than MC.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I've had those same ones for a long time, they're passable tin snips in a pinch too. They may have cut more ceiling grid over the years than MC.


:thumbsup:

I've used them to cut all kinds of metal and they hold up really well.


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> TGGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.
> 
> 
> You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.
> 
> Have you tried cable cutters? I find that ***** pinch the ends of mc cable. The cable cutters leave the jacket open.
> https://goo.gl/images/fWCjcY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother, though I own a pair for cutting larger bundles of cable. I have no reason to keep a clean cut end on MC, it's going to get cut off in the termination process anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother, though I own a pair for cutting larger bundles of cable. I have no reason to keep a clean cut end on MC, it's going to get cut off in the termination process anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the issue T. When you go to pull the jacket off the Mc it's pinched and you have to play with it to get it off. The cable cutters allow a clean cut so whether you're using a roto splitter or *****, the jacket will slide right off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> You are just talking aluminum (MC lite) I hope?
> 
> I've used these for years!


Those are awesome for cutting concentric KO's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Those are awesome for cutting concentric KO's.


Absolutely!


----------



## Jhellwig

I had $4100 left over in our budget that I had to burn so I bought a bunch of stuff.

M12 bandsaw
3/4" fuel impact
Westward 1/4&3/8 socket set
Westward 1/2" deep well impact sockets 3/8 to1-1/2
Proto 1/2" 250lbs torque wrench
Proto 3/4" 600lb torque wrench
Westward reversible ratchet wrench set 5/16" to 1-1/2"
Fluke t+pro
Ideal carbide cutter set 1/2" 3/4" 1"
Wilton 2.5 lb sledge

Also a variety of b7 studs and flexatalic gaskets

Had to burn $1000 in electrical supplies so I bought a spool of sheilded pair cable and a couple of 36" horsec0cks.

Probably bought more but can't remember it right now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> I had $4100 left over in our budget that I had to burn so I bought a bunch of stuff.
> 
> M12 bandsaw
> 3/4" fuel impact
> Westward 1/4&3/8 socket set
> Westward 1/2" deep well impact sockets 3/8 to1-1/2
> Proto 1/2" 250lbs torque wrench
> Proto 3/4" 600lb torque wrench
> Westward reversible ratchet wrench set 5/16" to 1-1/2"
> Fluke t+pro
> Ideal carbide cutter set 1/2" 3/4" 1"
> Wilton 2.5 lb sledge
> 
> Also a variety of b7 studs and flexatalic gaskets
> 
> Had to burn $1000 in electrical supplies so I bought a spool of sheilded pair cable and a couple of 36" horsec0cks.
> 
> Probably bought more but can't remember it right now.


Awesome, some nice choices!


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Awesome, some nice choices!


It is kinda hard to get my mind shifted from electrical tools to mechanical tools. My electrical tools occupy a tiny space in my truck compaired to the rest of stuff.


And I forgot I got a 8" ridgid pipe wrench and a 14" alluminum ridgid pipe wrench and a set of knipex v Jaw push button pliers.


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> TGGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the issue T. When you go to pull the jacket off the Mc it's pinched and you have to play with it to get it off. The cable cutters allow a clean cut so whether you're using a roto splitter or *****, the jacket will slide right off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My grip strength is amazing. I honestly can't think of the last time I struggled to pull the sheath off.
> 
> I like to keep my bag and pouch light.
> 
> Maybe if I was running MC all day for many weeks I'd be a bit pickier, but I'm jumping between tasks so frequently I just keep a few tools that do okay for everything.
> 
> I stripped MC with those heavy duty strippers, just popped the jacket, and twisted it till it broke like I would with my lineman's. Just wish it was able to cut the cable.
Click to expand...


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grip strength is amazing. I honestly can't think of the last time I struggled to pull the sheath off.
> 
> I like to keep my bag and pouch light.
> 
> Maybe if I was running MC all day for many weeks I'd be a bit pickier, but I'm jumping between tasks so frequently I just keep a few tools that do okay for everything.
> 
> I stripped MC with those heavy duty strippers, just popped the jacket, and twisted it till it broke like I would with my lineman's. Just wish it was able to cut the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be my ***** because there its definatley a difference between the two tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## LARMGUY

Just got one of these for my service work.

This thing saved our ass when installing an access system. The customer was providing the internet for comms but every time we connected with our panel to their CAT6 cable we lost connectivity. They swore up and down they were NOT providing PoE. Well guess what! 










They then paid for three comm boards they blew up by applying voltage to them. Turned off the PoE and whammo! We got communications back.

These are anywhere from $35 to $45 ea. and well worth the money.

They even measure amps and volts..

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jhellwig

LARMGUY said:


> Just got one of these for my service work.
> 
> This thing saved our ass when installing an access system. The customer was providing the internet for comms but every time we connected with our panel to their CAT6 cable we lost connectivity. They swore up and down they were NOT providing PoE. Well guess what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They then paid for three comm boards they blew up by applying voltage to them. Turned off the PoE and whammo! We got communications back.
> 
> These are anywhere from $35 to $45 ea. and well worth the money.
> 
> They even measure amps and volts..
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is some high voltage for Poe. 

My cable tester is able to read Poe voltage but not current.


----------



## Going_Commando

TGGT said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grip strength is amazing. I honestly can't think of the last time I struggled to pull the sheath off.
> 
> I like to keep my bag and pouch light.
> 
> Maybe if I was running MC all day for many weeks I'd be a bit pickier, but I'm jumping between tasks so frequently I just keep a few tools that do okay for everything.
> 
> I stripped MC with those heavy duty strippers, just popped the jacket, and twisted it till it broke like I would with my lineman's. Just wish it was able to cut the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a Seaktek Roto-Split for MC.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdnitedrftr

TGGT said:


> I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.
> 
> They seem to rust very easily where they aren't polished, so they might be worth clear coating if that's a concern to anybody.
> 
> Otherwise, overall I've been happy with them. The cutters really aren't great, they require a bit of force and it's a hard snap when they cut. The fulcrum seems pretty large, and I bet if they reduced the size like Channellock did with some of their cutters, they could really improve the leverage. However, to my surprise they cut almost all the way back to the joint. I usually shift whatever I'm cutting away from the fulcrum because there's usually a gap that leaves just a few strands left over if you're not careful.
> 
> These don't seem to have that problem, I cut plenty of jetline with them and it's cut it clean the 1st time every time.
> 
> The lock sucks. Spring wouldn't bother me if the lock didn't suck. It's just tiny and not easy to flick open or close.
> 
> Having a full set if stripping options with the ability to grab or twist wires is awesome. I've even used them as a hammer a few times.
> 
> My lineman's have been in my truck for the past 2 months if that tells you anything.
> 
> You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.
> 
> If I lost them, I'd probably buy another pair, but not in a hurry.
> 
> EDIT: And I've only been stripping #12 with them lately and it does just as fine a job on solid and stranded. I wasn't expecting the stripping action to be as good as it is.


I had similar results with mine. Lock sucks, cutter cuts well, but good luck cutting #10. I was hoping to reduce the number of tools I lug around, but these don't really do the job...I still have to carry my linesmans and ***** with me. If I lost them, I would NOT get another pair, unless version 2.0 is out.


----------



## tneal303

My newest tool is the new Klein tools heavy duty wire strippers (K12055). I think they are a great tool for any electrician. I got a pair before I knew I was going to spend a whole day at work making taps thinking it would be more efficient than switching back and forth from strippers to strip with and linesman pliers to twist wires and I was absolutely right. #kleincrusaders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tneal303 said:


> My newest tool is the new Klein tools heavy duty wire strippers (K12055). I think they are a great tool for any electrician. I got a pair before I knew I was going to spend a whole day at work making taps thinking it would be more efficient than switching back and forth from strippers to strip with and linesman pliers to twist wires and I was absolutely right. #kleincrusaders


Welcome aboard @tneal303!

Best of luck with the new strippers.


----------



## Jrags

TGGT said:


> I'm quoting myself to give an update of my impressions.
> You cannot cut MC with them, they don't open wide enough, so I still find myself reaching for my ***** anyway. Haven't tried romex, but I imagine they'd be fine for that.


I have a very hard time cutting NM cable with these Klein HD strippers. I'm not sure if it's the way the cutting blades are designed or what, but cutting some 12-2 w/ ground is very difficult, if not impossible for me. Even my trusty old Klein NM wire strippers K1412








cut fully sheathed NM romex easily.

You are correct, the locking mechanism is not very ergonomic either.

I do not recommend these strippers to anyone. Stick with your old Klein curve or Ideal T-strippers.


----------



## Jrags

My newest pickup:

Klein 160th Anniversary J2000-9NECLX Side Cutters



Code:


[url=https://flic.kr/p/YcTqqu][img]https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4393/36890493332_2b63a0570f_b.jpg[/img][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/YcTqqu]Klein J2000-9NECLX[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]jragadio[/url], on Flickr


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> My newest pickup:
> 
> Klein 160th Anniversary J2000-9NECLX Side Cutters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, best of luck with them.
> 
> Are they for work use or just for collecting?


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are they for work use or just for collecting?


Haven't figured that out yet, but what good is a tool if you aren't going to use it, right?

This is actually my first pair of Klein lineman's pliers. I've been using a pair of well-broken in Knipex 09 12 240 lineman's pliers for the past few years that also have the crimping and fish tape puller features. As with all Klein pliers, these new ones seem to need some breaking (i.e. the handles are very tight and don't open too easily).


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> Haven't figured that out yet, but what good is a tool if you aren't going to use it, right?
> 
> This is actually my first pair of Klein lineman's pliers. I've been using a pair of well-broken in Knipex 09 12 240 lineman's pliers for the past few years that also have the crimping and fish tape puller features. As with all Klein pliers, these new ones seem to need some breaking (i.e. the handles are very tight and don't open too easily).


There are plenty of guys that would buy more than one pair and keep a couple as collector items, or to sell them for a profit a few years down the line.

I've used Klein lineman's since day one and have always loved them.

Knipex makes some really great pliers and I use some of them but I prefer the feel of Klein for lineman's overall.


----------



## trentonmakes

Id hold onto em....
They're almost too sexy to use

You got kids?....maybe a nice tool too pass on down the road

Texting and Driving


----------



## TGGT

trentonmakes said:


> Id hold onto em....
> They're almost too sexy to use
> 
> You got kids?....maybe a nice tool too pass on down the road
> 
> Texting and Driving


I knew an older guy that was terribly attached to the tools his dad passed down to him.

He threw a fit when somebody cut the end off an heirloom extension cord.

I don't like growing attached to things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I knew an older guy that was terribly attached to the tools his dad passed down to him.
> 
> He threw a fit when somebody cut the end off an heirloom extension cord.
> 
> I don't like growing attached to things.


If they meant that much to him he should have kept them at home.

I love tools that came down through the family but I don't use them outside of my house or shop.


----------



## TGGT

Some new boots. Thorogood emperor (composite) toe boots, US and union made. 

I like them better than I thought so far. The leather is pretty soft out of the box but there's a bit of break in still required. I hope they last.

I might buy a pair of non-steel moc toe boots too, I always like the style.


----------



## backstay

TGGT said:


> Some new boots. Thorogood emperor (composite) toe boots, US and union made.
> 
> I like them better than I thought so far. The leather is pretty soft out of the box but there's a bit of break in still required. I hope they last.
> 
> I might buy a pair of non-steel moc toe boots too, I always like the style.


Price?


----------



## TGGT

backstay said:


> Price?


$209

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Got my M12 vacuum a few days ago, the wife absconded with it and has been using it for spot cleaning everywhere in the house. 

I haven't had long enough to do more than put in the battery...


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Got my M12 vacuum a few days ago, the wife absconded with it and has been using it for spot cleaning everywhere in the house.
> 
> I haven't had long enough to do more than put in the battery...


We sucked strings in with the m18. It was that powerful. The dewalt in comparison not nearly as good but it supposedly lasts longer. I'd pick performance over run time on a vacuum. I thought about getting one for around the house.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

backstay said:


> Price?


Loving these boots. The tongue fold initially was digging into my ankle but a minor adjustment by pulling them a little to the side and all is well. Plenty of room for the toes without being loose and sloppy, I can kneel in them without the protective toe digging into the top of my foot. The leather is very soft and pliable and I like the style it's almost a shame they're work boots.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> We sucked strings in with the m18. It was that powerful. The dewalt in comparison not nearly as good but it supposedly lasts longer. I'd pick performance over run time on a vacuum. I thought about getting one for around the house.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Are you talking the M18 that looks like a toolbox or the canister style?

The bride told me this am I need to buy 2 more, one for upstairs and one I can actually have to use.


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you talking the M18 that looks like a toolbox or the canister style?
> 
> The bride told me this am I need to buy 2 more, one for upstairs and one I can actually have to use.


The box type. I never tried the canister style.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> The box type. I never tried the canister style.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yeah that one is already on my list, I like that design.


----------



## Grogan14

9000 lumens, baby!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


> 9000 lumens, baby!


Best of luck with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## zac

Rover light. 
100 lumens at 11 hours.
450 lumens at 2 hours. 
Fits in my tote better then my stick light and is also magnetic.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

Grogan14 said:


> 9000 lumens, baby!




I just saw that baby in my EC mag on page 2 lol. I was like hell yea I want one. Then I saw the price they are selling them for without any batteries. And then I was like **** that! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Got my M12 vacuum a few days ago, the wife absconded with it and has been using it for spot cleaning everywhere in the house.
> 
> I haven't had long enough to do more than put in the battery...


You mean the M18 or did you get the smaller M12?


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> Rover light.
> 100 lumens at 11 hours.
> 450 lumens at 2 hours.
> Fits in my tote better then my stick light and is also magnetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How is that compared to the M12 Sticklight?

I was eager to get my hands on one, but then I found out that the price is higher than the sticklight and it's a different battery type. 

I love the Sticklight but if they have something smaller and brighter I may have to buy it. But the price is a bit high for a little USB light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> You mean the M18 or did you get the smaller M12?


The M12 "dustbuster", I intend on getting the M18 toolbox style soon.


----------



## MTW

I just got the M18 toolbox vacuum, I love it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I just got the M18 toolbox vacuum, I love it.


Working as little as I do and the way I do I can't justify the cost while I already have several other vacuums.

Working on selling off a bunch of tools I don't use and it's hard in this small an area.


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Working as little as I do and the way I do I can't justify the cost while I already have several other vacuums.
> 
> Working on selling off a bunch of tools I don't use and it's hard in this small an area.


What type of tools you selling off?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> What type of tools you selling off?


2 1/2"-3" Ridgid Threader Head

Ridgid 2" power vise

Ridgid Pipe wrenches from 18"-60"

Ridgid Threading dies 1/2"-2"

Stout 18v Bandsaw (brand new in case w/2 batteries)

DeWalt 18v tools bare tools
(circular saw, jig saw, recip saw, 1/4" impact, 1/2" impact)

DC550 18v cut out tool (brand new)

Hilti DD100 core drill

Just to give you an idea, I'd have to dig out more that I have in storage.


----------



## Grogan14

Drsparky14 said:


> I just saw that baby in my EC mag on page 2 lol. I was like hell yea I want one. Then I saw the price they are selling them for without any batteries. And then I was like **** that!


Yes, it's not cheap. 

It's good to be friends with Milwaukee.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> How is that compared to the M12 Sticklight?
> 
> I was eager to get my hands on one, but then I found out that the price is higher than the sticklight and it's a different battery type.
> 
> I love the Sticklight but if they have something smaller and brighter I may have to buy it. But the price is a bit high for a little USB light.


I will send pictures later for comparison. 
The stick light is by far a better investment due to run time. I purchased the little rover for convenience. I will use it for my service calls. I have a handful a week where I'm only on a job for 20 minutes or so and I like to travel as light as possible. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

That's why I'm I liked the sticklight, compared to the Dewalt lantern that I used for years it was brighter, lasted longer, and much smaller so I could fit it in my service tray.

But now this little USB light might be a contender.


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> Rover light.
> 100 lumens at 11 hours.
> 450 lumens at 2 hours.
> Fits in my tote better then my stick light and is also magnetic.


For comparison, the sticklight is one brightness, 220 lumens.

A 2.0 battery lasts about 4 hours. A 3.0 battery lasts about 6 hours. The 4.0 was rated at about 8 hours I believe and The 6.0 battery should last longer than that.

With the USB light, 11 hours for moderate light and being able to bump it up to 450 lumens seems like a good amount for a service light. I'm still going to get my square M12 floodlight when doing something for long periods of time.


----------



## Drsparky14

HackWork said:


> You mean the M18 or did you get the smaller M12?




I have the m12 and loved it for cleaning up jobs but the filters go bad so quickly. I literally have to blow them out with my air compressor if I want to reuse them. Sheetrock dust cakes it up too quickly. Not strong enough for much more than basic cleanup. But I have a full shopvac I keep in my trailer for larger cleanups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

The newer M18 canister vac looks really good while still being pretty small.


----------



## WronGun

Milwaukee is coming out with a M12 or M18 heat gun , I will def be getting it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WronGun said:


> Milwaukee is coming out with a M12 or M18 heat gun , I will def be getting it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also have an M12 soldering iron coming out soon.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> The newer M18 canister vac looks really good while still being pretty small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnaowoZmadY


My take and I have all 3.
The m12 is not worth it. It can't even suck up #14 cut offs from trim. 
M18 tea kettle is perfect for small service calls. Work's sweet on wood floors with the wand attachment. And will suck up 832 etc from trim out.
The m18 wet dry has the most power and capacity but it's down fall is that you have to use two hands. 
I think the suction power between the 18s is only a point or so. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun

zac said:


> My take and I have all 3.
> The m12 is not worth it. It can't even suck up #14 cut offs from trim.
> M18 tea kettle is perfect for small service calls. Work's sweet on wood floors with the wand attachment. And will suck up 832 etc from trim out.
> The m18 wet dry has the most power and capacity but it's down fall is that you have to use two hands.
> I think the suction power between the 18s is only a point or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I haven’t decided between the vacs. I have the m12 small vac for small stuff , but I’m hesitant about going from my 4.5 hp small Stanley to the m18 vac pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> My take and I have all 3.
> The m12 is not worth it. It can't even suck up #14 cut offs from trim.
> M18 tea kettle is perfect for small service calls. Work's sweet on wood floors with the wand attachment. And will suck up 832 etc from trim out.
> The m18 wet dry has the most power and capacity but it's down fall is that you have to use two hands.
> I think the suction power between the 18s is only a point or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I haven't used the M12 yet but the wife loves it and what's a second one and I'm not gonna argue with a pregnant lady.


----------



## zac

WronGun said:


> I haven’t decided between the vacs. I have the m12 small vac for small stuff , but I’m hesitant about going from my 4.5 hp small Stanley to the m18 vac pack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just love going cordless.
If I'm on a small remodel or doing can lights over a mahogany floor I bust out my 6 h.p. shop vac and go at it. That thing sucks up everything smaller then the diameter of the hose... wood chips, nails, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> I haven't used the M12 yet but the wife loves it and what's a second one and I'm not gonna argue with a pregnant lady.


It works good for dust... but when I have to bend over to pick up cut offs I'm over it! 
Congratulations... your having a kid? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14

MechanicalDVR said:


> I haven't used the M12 yet but the wife loves it and what's a second one and I'm not gonna argue with a pregnant lady.




Never argue with a pregnant lady. It's not worth your life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> It works good for dust... but when I have to bend over to pick up cut offs I'm over it!
> Congratulations... your having a kid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got it for service calls mostly crap from pulling off plates or cutting in a new box but it's been commandeered. 

Thanks, yeah looks like it's due in @8 weeks or so.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> I got it for service calls mostly crap from pulling off plates or cutting in a new box but it's been commandeered.
> 
> Thanks, yeah looks like it's due in @8 weeks or so.


Your new name is father Abraham! 
Good for you! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drsparky14 said:


> Never argue with a pregnant lady. It's not worth your life!


She kind of told me that last night...

We were on the way to dinner and all I said I wanted to grab some ammo at Wally World. Geez!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Your new name is father Abraham!
> Good for you!


Lol! 

Thanks!

It was a shocker, told she would never get pregnant (been together 12 years).


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Picked up a Pocket Buddy from Wireman.



















Nice quality pouch. Wish my linesmans sat a little deeper, but not a big deal. We'll see how well it works in the field.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> Picked up a Pocket Buddy from Wireman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice quality pouch. Wish my linesmans sat a little deeper, but not a big deal. We'll see how well it works in the field.


:thumbsup:

Best of luck with it!


----------



## TGGT

$90 on ebay.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14

M18 One-Key Rocket Tower LED


----------



## UncleMike

Grogan14 said:


> M18 One-Key Rocket Tower LED


Cool... I thought $250 was a lot for the original rocket, but this thing is more than my van payment!

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Arrived the other day...I've been on a few sites that OSHA has visited lately and got a decent deal on it from Zoro.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> Arrived the other day...I've been on a few sites that OSHA has visited lately and got a decent deal on it from Zoro.


Best of luck with it, let us know how you like it.


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> I will send pictures later for comparison.
> The stick light is by far a better investment due to run time. I purchased the little rover for convenience. I will use it for my service calls. I have a handful a week where I'm only on a job for 20 minutes or so and I like to travel as light as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 @zac 

Now that you've had some time to use it, how do you like it? How is the runtime and chargetime?


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> @zac
> 
> Now that you've had some time to use it, how do you like it? How is the runtime and chargetime?


It's definitely a convenience. It replaces the stick light (at least 3 times smaller in size in over all volume) for small light service/ recon jobs. It has a sweet magnet to attach working in various locations. The low setting I use the most. It lights up areas as advertised (11 hours). 

The high setting (guessing but I believe it's 485 lumens) is awesome but only runs for 2 hours. So just as a trim down approach or grab and go service call... great. If I'm expecting a half day plus work... I will grab another LED. With that said it still can come into play easily fitting into a shirt pocket etc on those longer usage needs.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

How is the output on high compared to the sticklight? I assume brighter? Is the spread about the same?

I'm gonna order one now.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> How is the output on high compared to the sticklight? I assume brighter? Is the spread about the same?
> 
> I'm gonna order one now.


Let me get back with you on that. Off the top of my head I can say on high it's a no brainer over the stick. On the flip side if there is no metal the stick light has better mounting options. The usb light (sorry forgot the name) can stand up straight, only though on one end and is only about 4 to 5 inches high... So it is limited in regards to working on an outlet with open space and no metal to attach to. If your under a sink, closed in a tight space, or metal abounds (panels, commercial studs) your set! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

HackWork said:


> That's why I'm I liked the sticklight, compared to the Dewalt lantern that I used for years it was brighter, lasted longer, and much smaller so I could fit it in my service tray.
> 
> But now this little USB light might be a contender.


I got one of the USB Rover lights. Pretty great little light, fits right in my MCT. 

Way better then those little Nebo stick lights and tougher too.


----------



## Majewski

I got some of those milwaukee rechargable/usb headlamps. ****in awesome.


----------



## NormousD

Speaking of Milwaukee (which I love), anyone tried the new Milwaukee Packout?










Looks like a remake of other brands, but still looks great. If I see a promo sale for it anywhere I think I'll pick it up.


----------



## Grizwaldo

NormousD said:


> Speaking of Milwaukee (which I love), anyone tried the new Milwaukee Packout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a remake of other brands, but still looks great. If I see a promo sale for it anywhere I think I'll pick it up.


The packout set is all it claims to be by far one of the best investments I’ve made to keep myself organized. My home is smaller and I do not have a garage so this keeps everything 
nice and compact. Haven’t had too much time with it but it has taken a good beating so far holding up fine.


----------



## zac

NormousD said:


> Speaking of Milwaukee (which I love), anyone tried the new Milwaukee Packout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a remake of other brands, but still looks great. If I see a promo sale for it anywhere I think I'll pick it up.


I thought you were a dewalt tough system guy? I debating between the two.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleMike

Majewski said:


> I got some of those milwaukee rechargable/usb headlamps. ****in awesome.


From what I've seen the rechargeable one is intended for use with a hard hat. Is it comfortable with no hard hat or other head gear on? 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> I thought you were a dewalt tough system guy? I debating between the two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


FrunkSlammer has always been a Milwaukee guy. He even made the username "Milwookie" with a Milwaukee logo.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> FrunkSlammer has always been a Milwaukee guy. He even made the username "Milwookie" with a Milwaukee logo.


I remember that...

Frunk said that he had the tough system though when I asked about the ridgid setup some time ago. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> I remember that...
> 
> Frunk said that he had the tough system though when I asked about the ridgid setup some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I see.

I'm kinda ashamed of him for cheating.

I wonder if he got the M12 circular saw. I remember him wanting to go all M12 and wanting them to make a circular saw, then a year later they came out with it. I love it.


----------



## MTW

I'm waiting for the M18 Fuel Hackzall to come out. That will be my next toy.


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> I'm waiting for the M18 Fuel Hackzall to come out. That will be my next toy.


I am happy with the M12 Fuel Hackzall. 

The next step up after that for me would be a real sawzall. The M18 Fuel sawzall is a brute and it's not that much more than the M18 Fuel Hackzall will probably cost.

For now, for the occasional times I need to cut thru a super thick house with many layers (like for an exhaust) I just use my father's 120V Milwaukee Super Sawzall. I don't use it enough to even care that it's corded.


----------



## ppsh

All this for $400, so the Milwaukee collection expands yet again..


----------



## Everett529

I hope these Red 18v tools live up to the hype. Just pulled the trigger on an M18 Impact/Drill Driver kit with 2 2ah batteries, 2 5ah batteries, and an M18 Fuel 1" SDS. Pictures to follow.

I sure do like all of my M12 tools though.


----------



## NormousD

zac said:


> I thought you were a dewalt tough system guy? I debating between the two.


Yeah I own some of those.. they do work great, even though I dislike the brand Dewalt and it's yellow colour!

That's why I'm so pumped to discover Milwaukee has come out with the PackOut.. I think it's just coming to Canada now, I haven't seen it at the supplier and haven't been in a Home Depot for a while.

I'm ready to switch! Anyone want some Dewalt junk that actually works pretty good? Those dewalt case are actually tough as nails and work great.. I can't complain about them whatsoever. I just want them out of my vehicles. :laughing:


----------



## NormousD

Grizwaldo said:


> The packout set is all it claims to be by far one of the best investments I’ve made to keep myself organized. My home is smaller and I do not have a garage so this keeps everything
> nice and compact. Haven’t had too much time with it but it has taken a good beating so far holding up fine.


Thanks for the recommendation. Going to head to Home Depot tomorrow and try and find the full setup to test out.

I'm concerned the wheel system looks a little on the lightweight side.. but I love that you could bungee non-packout on top an that they make so many different types of cases to click into the system.


----------



## Grizwaldo

NormousD said:


> Grizwaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The packout set is all it claims to be by far one of the best investments I’ve made to keep myself organized. My home is smaller and I do not have a garage so this keeps everything
> nice and compact. Haven’t had too much time with it but it has taken a good beating so far holding up fine.[/quote
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Going to head to Home Depot tomorrow and try and find the full setup to test out.
> 
> I'm concerned the wheel system looks a little on the lightweight side.. but I love that you could bungee non-packout on top an that they make so many different types of cases to click into the system.
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels are massive 9” diameter I believe. Have no issues bringing it upstairs full loaded. Only complaint I’ve found is the hinge pin holding your main box together slides around but never slides out of place. Aesthetics really uneven on the over hang.
> 
> Hope I helped
Click to expand...


----------



## WronGun

It has paid for itself already... heating up silicone and flex among a few things..... It gets super cold in the northeast


----------



## nrp3

Left a charger on a job in MA, so while in the Depot grabbed the circular saw, charger and one of those larger M18 batteries. Took a couple of corded tools off the van.


----------



## Going_Commando

Got a new Fluke 87 in the mail yesterday.


----------



## zac

WronGun said:


> It has paid for itself already... heating up silicone and flex among a few things..... It gets super cold in the northeast


I bought one thinking I could heat up pvc conduit stub ups into bell boxes... No bueno. Would do in a pinch but has no air flow to be efficient. Larger jobs I use a weed burner but most residential jobs I do are heating up 1 or two 1/2 stubs, and an occasional 1" pvc for spas.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> I bought one thinking I could heat up pvc conduit stub ups into bell boxes... No bueno. Would do in a pinch but has no air flow to be efficient. Larger jobs I use a weed burner but most residential jobs I do are heating up 1 or two 1/2 stubs, and an occasional 1" pvc for spas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My wife could use one for softening 1/4" irrigation tubing for splicing. Think it's good enough for that?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

TGGT said:


> My wife could use one for softening 1/4" irrigation tubing for splicing. Think it's good enough for that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Oh yeah for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Bought some early Xmas gifts for myself. 

Fluke LVD-2
Husky 500lm & 700lm "Unbreaklable" flashlights


----------



## hatsgoods

here is a preview of what i the stuff i got myself with a little extra money from christmas. ill make a vid when everything come in by this friday / saturday. 





 .


----------



## hatsgoods

Part 2 of 4 - 





.


----------



## popeye123

broken yet ? how much


----------



## hatsgoods




----------



## Rora

Been trying to find a decent quality inspection camera for a while... finally found this one, recommended by aviation mechanic community.


----------



## 29573

Just getting post count to 20 so I can quote on a reply


----------



## 29573

Rora said:


> Been trying to find a decent quality inspection camera for a while... finally found this one, recommended by aviation mechanic community.


Who makes it? Do you have a link?


----------



## splatz

Rora said:


> Been trying to find a decent quality inspection camera for a while... finally found this one, recommended by aviation mechanic community.


http://www.oasisscientific.com/uploads/3/0/7/1/3071815/s902975211958334_p399_i6_w2560.jpeg



villageelectric said:


> Who makes it? Do you have a link


^ me too, link?!?

I'd like a smartphone inspection camera, hopefully one whose app won't want any permissions and isn't going to turn my phone into a spy satellite


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Been trying to find a decent quality inspection camera for a while... finally found this one, recommended by aviation mechanic community.


Best of luck with it, looks like a nice design.


----------



## Rora

villageelectric said:


> Who makes it? Do you have a link?


Oasis Scientific Vividia series boroscope, available from their website, Amazon, eBay, other online retailers. They have VA-400 (rigid), VA-800 (flexible), and VA-980 (semi-flexible). Also shorter and longer lengths of the semi-flexible model. The rigid is popular for checking cylinders, I got the mid-length semi-flexible, which is roughly 30".

A word of warning, it can only connect via USB > OTG adapter to Android phones. iPhones require the wifi module. Will connect to any laptop via USB, though, including Apple ones.


----------



## forgetaboudit

I just bought a Milwaukee Shockwave drill bit set and got the bit set/nut driver set free. I was walking around the store with a Dewalt drill bit set and saw the Milwaukee deal for the same price. SCORE!!


----------



## Arrow3030

forgetaboudit said:


> I just bought a Milwaukee Shockwave drill bit set and got the bit set/nut driver set free. I was walking around the store with a Dewalt drill bit set and saw the Milwaukee deal for the same price. SCORE!!


I have the one pictured on the right. I love it! Best screw tip case I've owned!


----------



## Tortuga

I was very impressed with those drill bits recently. I was working with another mechanic replacing a VAV box heater and had to pop a couple holes in the new cabinet. He popped one of those and blew a hole through it faster than I've ever seen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tortuga said:


> I was very impressed with those drill bits recently. I was working with another mechanic replacing a VAV box heater and had to pop a couple holes in the new cabinet. He popped one of those and blew a hole through it faster than I've ever seen.


I find Milwaukee and Hitachi bits are far superior to DeWalt and the other common brands the big boxes carry.


----------



## tates1882

Got some new toys today after 2 months on order. Adding power quality audits to my list of services. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tates1882 said:


> Got some new toys today after 2 months on order. Adding power quality audits to my list of services.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love to see the Simpson, best of luck with the new toys!


----------



## canbug

Love those Simpsons.

Tim


----------



## splatz

tates1882 said:


> Got some new toys today after 2 months on order. Adding power quality audits to my list of services.


Good to see someone buying a Simpson analog, those meters last so long you worry nobody's buying new ones  Will you use that in power quality audits or just the AEMC?


----------



## tates1882

splatz said:


> Good to see someone buying a Simpson analog, those meters last so long you worry nobody's buying new ones  Will you use that in power quality audits or just the AEMC?


Nah the Simpson was my splurge, I troubleshoot quite a bit a VFD systems and motors/controls, its nice to see a needle move especially when chasing an erratic signal. 

Plus I remember my pops having a Simpson back in the day that he would let me monkey around with when he was on call. A little bit of nostalgia I guess.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tates1882 said:


> Nah the Simpson was my splurge, I troubleshoot quite a bit a VFD systems and motors/controls, its nice to see a needle move especially when chasing an erratic signal.
> 
> Plus I remember my pops having a Simpson back in the day that he would let me monkey around with when he was on call. *A little bit of nostalgia I guess.*


Nothing wrong with a little sentimentality.


----------



## splatz

tates1882 said:


> Nah the Simpson was my splurge, I troubleshoot quite a bit a VFD systems and motors/controls, its nice to see a needle move especially when chasing an erratic signal.
> 
> Plus I remember my pops having a Simpson back in the day that he would let me monkey around with when he was on call. A little bit of nostalgia I guess.


I like having an analog meter around for various things, you can see that needle bump and know what's going on faster than a digital display. 

I have been putting in Simpson analog panel meters too. People think it's old fashioned until they have to use it, most are converts once they have a chance to use them.


----------



## tjb

Nice purchase! Hope they pay for themselves quickly! Jealous!


Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Nice purchase! Hope they pay for themselves quickly! Jealous!
> 
> 
> Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might.


:thumbsup: Ecclesiastes 9:10


----------



## WronGun

Score !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun

Does anyone use a staple gun for romex ? 

We just installed a large amount of recessed lights this week when i realized if there was a reliable romex stapler it would’ve cut a decent amount of time off this job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora

Low-clearance 1/4" bit ratchet... probably gonna take the stubby out of my toolbag once this shows up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Low-clearance 1/4" bit ratchet... probably gonna take the stubby out of my toolbag once this shows up.


'Snap-on', $70??

You hit the lottery and keep it a secret?


----------



## MikeFL

WronGun said:


> Score !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read an article in Electrical Wholesaling that said Greenlee was bought out recently. Let's hope they maintain the stellar quality and reputation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WronGun said:


> Does anyone use a staple gun for romex ?
> 
> We just installed a large amount of recessed lights this week when i realized if there was a reliable romex stapler it would’ve cut a decent amount of time off this job.


Never been a big romex user but I have an Arrow T-75 and I've used it in the past, it works okay.


You aren't looking to staple the cable up inside the ceiling space on a retro are you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> I read an article in Electrical Wholesaling that said Greenlee was bought out recently. Let's hope they maintain the stellar quality and reputation.


We all know that most companies with new ownership/leadership teams try to save big dollars at their kick off.


----------



## Rora

MechanicalDVR said:


> 'Snap-on', $70??
> 
> You hit the lottery and keep it a secret?


I don't have to buy tools for anything but troubleshooting and disassembly, so I can afford to get high quality stuff and try to make it last. I've got 2 small bags so not many tools, but whatever I put in there is pretty high quality.

All the stuff most of you guys get for installation adds up quite a bit, even if any single piece isn't terribly overpriced. Let's not even look at mechanics... $5,000-10,000 for a tool cabinet without even putting anything in it. I can't even fathom spending so much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> I don't have to buy tools for anything but troubleshooting and disassembly, so I can afford to get high quality stuff and try to make it last. I've got 2 small bags so not many tools, but whatever I put in there is pretty high quality.
> 
> All the stuff most of you guys get for installation adds up quite a bit, even if any single piece isn't terribly overpriced. Let's not even look at mechanics... $5,000-10,000 for a tool cabinet without even putting anything in it. I can't even fathom spending so much.


I like Snap-on ratchets don't get me wrong but their tools are just way over priced.


----------



## paulengr

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like Snap-on ratchets don't get me wrong but their tools are just way over priced.


Williams is an industrial tool manufacturer and what do we see when we check them out...oh, same as Snap On but the prices are sane. And same lifetime warranty. And if you hold them both side by side the only thing missing us the Snap On logo.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr

MechanicalDVR said:


> We all know that most companies with new ownership/leadership teams try to save big dollars at their kick off.


Yes we're screwed on knockout tools. Ridgid brand.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/bus...-to-create-leading-portfolio-for-the-pro.html


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

paulengr said:


> Yes we're screwed on knockout tools. Ridgid brand.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/bus...-to-create-leading-portfolio-for-the-pro.html


Best case Greenlee will just cash in on their once-excellent name, make more cheap rebranded tools for sale in big box stores, but continue to make the good stuff good. They've been branching into this for a while, just like Klein, this move will probably mean much more of that. Maybe they'll be in Home Depot or Lowes will drop Southwire and Greenlee will be the Lowes flavor of the day for a while.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

paulengr said:


> Williams is an industrial tool manufacturer and what do we see when we check them out...oh, same as Snap On but the prices are sane. And same lifetime warranty. And if you hold them both side by side the only thing missing us the Snap On logo.


Oh I know all about J.H. Williams tools, they are a subsidiary of Snap-On.

The prices aren't all that much lower though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

paulengr said:


> Yes we're screwed on knockout tools. Ridgid brand.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/bus...-to-create-leading-portfolio-for-the-pro.html


Maybe, maybe not. 

I don't think Emerson is such a bad company overall, only time will tell.


----------



## ptheriot72

Bought two new toys today. The S&W is used but the Keltec is new.














The keltec is basically a pipe with a trigger installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

ptheriot72 said:


> Bought two new toys today. The S&W is used but the Keltec is new.
> View attachment 125737
> 
> View attachment 125745
> 
> The keltec is basically a pipe with a trigger installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about trading in the ar15 for the keltec 9mm. Is it southpaw friendly/ambidextrous?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ptheriot72

TGGT said:


> I thought about trading in the ar15 for the keltec 9mm. Is it southpaw friendly/ambidextrous?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




The mag drop is only on the left side and the ejector is on the right. I would say no. I wouldn’t want cases flying in front of my face. It’s more of a toy and a little cool factor for the collection. Kinda nice that it fits in a back pack or in my glove compartment but do see when I would need to do such a thing. 
Almost bought a this instead.







Just hard to let that much money go today. I have two boys’ school tuition to pay next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora

Pin/socket to banana plug adapters... has male 12/16/20/22 and female 16/20/22


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ptheriot72 said:


> Bought two new toys today. The S&W is used but the Keltec is new.
> View attachment 125737
> 
> View attachment 125745
> 
> The keltec is basically a pipe with a trigger installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had bought two of those S&Ws....sold them both, it was either that or just toss them in the bay.

Worst pistol S&W has ever built. 

One would jam constantly and the other the sear would hang and not fire until you took it apart and over oiled it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Broke down and bought some new toys, I mean tools.


----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


> Broke down and bought some new toys, I mean tools.


Damn watch your fingers. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> Damn watch your fingers. :smile:



Will do!

LOL, I think I'm good!


----------



## TGGT

After an apprentice snapped my Xuron flush cutters I decided to buy something a little more robust. I don't know why apprentices are inclined to break $hit all the time.

What's worse is that I told him not to use them because they're not meant for heavy duty cutting. He grabbed them when I wasn't looking.

They got mixed reviews do I'll see how well they work on Monday. We use a lot of zip ties.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

I cut a small zip tie I had in the garage and it cut flush. One blade does seem to be just a bit more dull than the other, similar to their knife/anvil style on their other pliers, but it's still much sharper in comparison and it does not overlap like kleins.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I cut a small zip tie I had in the garage and it cut flush. One blade does seem to be just a bit more dull than the other, similar to their knife/anvil style on their other pliers, but it's still much sharper in comparison and it does not overlap like kleins.


Looks like a nice cutter! Best of luck with it.


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Broke down and bought some new toys, I mean tools.


I have both of those and they kick a$$ . The circular saw is a beast and will smoke a skill saw up and down the block all day any day every dam day .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

catsparky1 said:


> I have both of those and they kick a$$ . The circular saw is a beast and will smoke a skill saw up and down the block all day any day every dam day .


I have used them a few times so far and you are 100% correct. 

Cut out some old (hardened) 2x framing with the circular saw and was very impressed by the ease of cutting and how long the battery lasts.


----------



## catsparky1

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have used them a few times so far and you are 100% correct.
> 
> Cut out some old (hardened) 2x framing with the circular saw and was very impressed by the ease of cutting and how long the battery lasts.


We got an old school GC he only has a dewalt cordless drill no impact all his tools have cords . He started framing in the early 60s . He forgot his black handle made in Chicago skill saw . He needed to frame 2x6 wall 100 feet long with 5/8 sheer . I let him use that with a half charged battery . When he gave it back I ask what he thought . He said I am sold unreal power and with a half charge worked for 8 hours . I helped him frame a bar on friday and that saw faster then the cord . He said when you aint lookin im gonna get that from you and that super silent air compressor .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

catsparky1 said:


> We got an old school GC he only has a dewalt cordless drill no impact all his tools have cords . He started framing in the early 60s . He forgot his black handle made in Chicago skill saw . He needed to frame 2x6 wall 100 feet long with 5/8 sheer . I let him use that with a half charged battery . When he gave it back I ask what he thought . He said I am sold unreal power and with a half charge worked for 8 hours . I helped him frame a bar on friday and that saw faster then the cord . He said when you aint lookin im gonna get that from you and that super silent air compressor .


I think the thin kerf blade is a huge factor in battery life.

I love them both, excellent saws.

It was DeWalt saws I replaced with these.


----------



## TGGT

Quick update. I like the channellock 758 flush cutters. They cut large zip ties easy and it is indeed a flush cut. Many of the reviews I read said it wasn't truly flush, but I cut a few and ran them across my arm and couldn't feel an edge at all.

I dont plan on using them on anything but zip ties or the smallest copper wire to keep a sharp edge on them. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

Did you try on your eyeball?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Did you try on your eyeball?


You mean to trim his lashes?

Doesn't sound like a popular thing in Texas!


----------



## TGGT

tjb said:


> Did you try on your eyeball?


I don't know what that means.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I don't know what that means.


I'm no psychologist but I'd safely say that was one of them there passive-aggressive type comments!


----------



## tjb

Did you try on your eyeball?


----------



## J. Temple

WronGun said:


> Does anyone use a staple gun for romex ?
> 
> We just installed a large amount of recessed lights this week when i realized if there was a reliable romex stapler it would’ve cut a decent amount of time off this job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




https://www.dewalt.com/products/pow...s/20v-max-cordless-cable-stapler-kit/dcn701d1

This could definitively be a game changer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

J. Temple said:


> https://www.dewalt.com/products/pow...s/20v-max-cordless-cable-stapler-kit/dcn701d1
> 
> This could definitively be a game changer!


That could be very interesting indeed.


----------



## Kevin

Bought this guy in the last week. 3000 lumens on high! 

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Lighting/Task-Lighting/2360-20









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Bought this guy in the last week. 3000 lumens on high!
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Lighting/Task-Lighting/2360-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I've had that light close to two years now and it's hands down my favorite. The corded feature is great and lights up what your working on. I just bought a 12.0 battery for it just in case I don't have power. On high it will eat up a 5.0 on 2.5 hours! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sburton224

I have a number of Milwaukee batteries of various sizes. I decided to give the new HO 6.0 a try. They are a little larger and weigh about a pound more than the 5.0s but not as big as the 9.0s. Now that I have them they seem to be more or less useless. IMO They are too bulky and heavy to use in the normal power tools and probably not gonna last long enough to use in the higher demand tools. May be okay for those of you that use the Fuel hole hog for roughing in houses or someone using the circular saw or sawzaw for extended periods.


----------



## 99cents

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Bought this guy in the last week. 3000 lumens on high!
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Lighting/Task-Lighting/2360-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That thing must blast a lot of light. I have a 1900 lumen Bosch flood that kicks a$$. I don’t even bother with any other light, I just pull out the big one. It does use up battery life, though.


----------



## HackWork

sburton224 said:


> I have a number of Milwaukee batteries of various sizes. I decided to give the new HO 6.0 a try. They are a little larger and weigh about a pound more than the 5.0s but not as big as the 9.0s. Now that I have them they seem to be more or less useless. IMO They are too bulky and heavy to use in the normal power tools and probably not gonna last long enough to use in the higher demand tools. May be okay for those of you that use the Fuel hole hog for roughing in houses or someone using the circular saw or sawzaw for extended periods.


I don't see much talk about this Higher Power thing.

I bought the 6.0 batteries when they were released and they are the exact same size and look at the 5.0. Now I see 6.0 Higher Output, which as you describe are heavier and larger. But what do they actually do better? Are the tools supposed to be more powerful? Will I get more torque than the rating? :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> I don't see much talk about this Higher Power thing.
> 
> I bought the 6.0 batteries when they were released and they are the exact same size and look at the 5.0. Now I see 6.0 Higher Output, which as you describe are heavier and larger. But what do they actually do better? Are the tools supposed to be more powerful? Will I get more torque than the rating? :biggrin:


Maybe you do. When I bought my first Fuel drill, it came with a skinny battery. They had a free battery promo so I talked them into giving me a 4.0. I could tell the difference in performance between the 4 and the 2.


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> Maybe you do. When I bought my first Fuel drill, it came with a skinny battery. They had a free battery promo so I talked them into giving me a 4.0. I could tell the difference in performance between the 4 and the 2.


I could see that. But in this situation we are talking about batteries that are both 6.0.


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> I could see that. But in this situation we are talking about batteries that are both 6.0.


The line between hype and reality is blurry.


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> The line between hype and reality is blurry.


But why would they make the battery bigger and heavier for hype?

Maybe it has something to do with the heat of the battery when stressed. Something to compete with the higher voltage Dewalt batteries that run cool at high output?


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> But why would they make the battery bigger and heavier for hype?
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the heat of the battery when stressed. Something to compete with the higher voltage Dewalt batteries that run cool at high output?


Dunno. The technical race with manufacturers for bigger, better, faster is confusing. All I want to do is drill holes.


----------



## Kevin

99cents said:


> That thing must blast a lot of light. I have a 1900 lumen Bosch flood that kicks a$$. I don’t even bother with any other light, I just pull out the big one. It does use up battery life, though.


I've had it for less than a week and used it once last Friday night at a demo job to put in construction heaters... it does kick a$$. Problem is on high it can kill a 9.0 battery in 2 hours. And all I have are 2.0... time to buy some more tool kits I guess!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

I am curious about this "High Output" ... I guess batteries are not like AC utility power, it's not just a function of the voltage, some 18V batteries can supply more power than others. (Is that what cold cranking amps is about? I forget...) 

If so maybe the high power don't give you more no load RPMs but do give you more torque under load.


----------



## sburton224

Duplicate


----------



## sburton224

I read somewhere that the high demand batteries are using larger lithium cells in the battery. That would explain the larger size. They are supposed to run cooler. The packaging material says the HD battery provides the equivalent of 15 amps AC. It would make sense that using a HD battery in less demanding tool would provide an increase in torque, theoretically anyway.


----------



## MikeFL

You should be able to get an amp hour rating on a battery. That's how you know how much juice/ run time there is.


12V * 20Ah = 240Wh
Run a 50W load @ 12V and it's going to run 240/50=4.8 hours run time assuming the battery operates down to zero percent.


If nothing else the Ah rating gives you something to compare other batteries to.


----------



## sburton224

There is a warning deep in the paperwork accompanied with the battery that If the High demand or High output batteries are used in a drill without a side handle you run the risk of having your arm ripped from your body...A little scary!!


----------



## gpop

It wont rip your arm off but it will dislocate a thumb and that hurts


----------



## splatz

sburton224 said:


> I read somewhere that the high demand batteries are using larger lithium cells in the battery. That would explain the larger size. They are supposed to run cooler. The packaging material says the HD battery provides the equivalent of 15 amps AC. It would make sense that using a HD battery in less demanding tool would provide an increase in torque, theoretically anyway.


That sounds like the battery might hold up better over time, too. 

As for the power ... 

15A * 120VAC = 1800VA
1800VA / 18V = 100A 

100A?


----------



## 99cents

sburton224 said:


> I read somewhere that the high demand batteries are using larger lithium cells in the battery. That would explain the larger size. They are supposed to run cooler. The packaging material says the HD battery provides the equivalent of 15 amps AC. It would make sense that using a HD battery in less demanding tool would provide an increase in torque, theoretically anyway.


Bosch has ant-kickback. If the bit jams, the drill dies. It’s a great feature.


----------



## sburton224

splatz said:


> sburton224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that the high demand batteries are using larger lithium cells in the battery. That would explain the larger size. They are supposed to run cooler. The packaging material says the HD battery provides the equivalent of 15 amps AC. It would make sense that using a HD battery in less demanding tool would provide an increase in torque, theoretically anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like the battery might hold up better over time, too.
> 
> As for the power ...
> 
> 15A * 120VAC = 1800VA
> 1800VA / 18V = 100A
> 
> 100A?
Click to expand...

Sounds crazy doesn’t it...one of the tool review websites interviewed someone from Milwaukee awhile back. Paul somebody if I remember correctly. That’s exactly what he said 1800 watts, effectively 100A in the battery pack!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I am curious about this "High Output" ... I guess batteries are not like AC utility power, it's not just a function of the voltage, some 18V batteries can supply more power than others. (*Is that what cold cranking amps is about?* I forget...)
> 
> If so maybe the high power don't give you more no load RPMs but do give you more torque under load.


That's the way I believe.


----------



## splatz

99cents said:


> Bosch has ant-kickback. If the bit jams, the drill dies. It’s a great feature.


I think the Super Hawg has a clutch too.


----------



## TGGT

splatz said:


> I think the Super Hawg has a clutch too.


The problem with those clutches is that if you let up because you think it will bind, the clutch disengagement will delay. Better to hold it firm at all costs.

Not a fan of electronic clutches on drills. I think they make the tool lighter and more compact, but they just don't work as well as a mechanical clutch. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba

Necro thread...


Scored a slightly used, looks new to me, Veto Tech Pac for $160. 



The guys was doing fire caulking and knew the bag was too nice for that. 



It replaced my 7 year old CLC back pack and now I'm trying to catch up to Mech with a bag for every task. 



Also pictured is the $35 Tech-LC I got from Veto on the trade school discount.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TheLivingBubba said:


> Necro thread...
> 
> 
> Scored a slightly used, looks new to me, Veto Tech Pac for $160.
> 
> 
> 
> The guys was doing fire caulking and knew the bag was too nice for that.
> 
> 
> 
> It replaced my 7 year old CLC back pack and now I'm trying to catch up to Mech with a bag for every task.
> 
> 
> 
> Also pictured is the $35 Tech-LC I got from Veto on the trade school discount.




Awesome!

Best of luck with it.

Organization is two fold, makes you more productive and lessens stress!


----------

